# All things Alexander McQueen Chat and Share thread....



## BellaShoes

Hello McQueen Fans!

I know we have a Alexander McQueen Scarf thread and another for the fabulous bags so what about a general *ALL THINGS MCQUEEN* to chat about deals, steals, clothing...

Somewhere to go that is none specific to scarves, rings, bags, etc?

*For AMQ Scarf specific*:
http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe-accessories/alexander-mcqueen-scarf-thread-503566.html

*For AMQ Clutch specific*:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/alexander-mcqueen-bag-thread-59502.html

For general chatting, sales associates, deals, new styles... let the fun begin!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I'm here Bella  Thank you !


----------



## HauteMama

I remember someone having a TDF McQueen dress a while back. LOVED that! Does anyone have McQueen shoes?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello ladies!!! 
I have not yet explored the world of Alexander McQueen shoes although I have seen them pop up in Non-CL purchases, Non-Chanel, etc. Hopefully we can get them here to see!
I have been dying to try a cape.. My Koi lace top will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## bfali

Yay!  Love this idea!!!  
I really wanted the lace shoes that were on sale this season but didn't grab them on time.  Here is a pair I have from a few seasons ago:









I also had the skull flats, but had to get rid of them because I couldn't stand the pointed toe!!


----------



## chemistshmemist

why hello hello!

I've found myself here, gleefully. haha!

I looove the color of those shoes, @bfali!


----------



## BlushResponse

*Bella*, thank you so much for starting this thread! 

*bfali*, I love those! Gorgeous colour. I had a pair of his flats which were an eBay purchase, but I passed them on to my sister as they were far too long in the foot for me.

I don't have photos, but I have three pairs of McQueen shoes.

I have the lace stiletto shoes from last season, a pair of metallic red patent stiletto pumps (here's a picture: http://theshoegoddess.com/wp-conten...nder-mcqueen-red-patent-round-toe-pump-10.jpg), and a pair of black square toed/ballet inspired stilettos with a curved heel (they look like this, but mine are black leather, not the nude iridescent: http://theshoegoddess.com/wp-conten...-Mcqueen-Iridescent-leather-pumps-495-net.jpg).

I love them all, but the fits are wildly different. I'm a somewhat wide 37.5 usually, that's my size in most high street brands. The flesh lace pumps I got in a size 37. They're a tiny bit long, so I use a half insole. A half size down might have made them too tight on the foot in terms of width. The metallic red pumps are a size 37.5. They are so big that they're almost unwearable  But I still manage, usually with a full insole and lots of cotton wool in the toe! Bad for my feet, I know. But I only wear them occasionally. The square toe pumps are a 38. They are about half a size big, a full insole makes them OK.

Regardless of sizing issues, I do love McQueen shoes! I'm always drawn to their design. They're beautifully constructed, too.

I also have a few dresses, I'll save those for another post and try to get some pictures together.


----------



## chynaxdawl

i have the lace pumps...unfortunately they ran really big and were final sale. wouldn't expect to find my actual size to exchange anyways.

i also have the disco heart pumps, studded faithful clutch with glove, and the leopard print skull silk scarf.

all were purchased on sale during the 2nd cut (except the scarf, which i'm glad i didn't since they put it back to full price after...weird).


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pieces ladies! Please share photos!

*bfali*, love the color of your pumps... 

Anyone have a photo of the lace pump you all are referring to?


----------



## Samia

Great Thread! Will be adding somethings soon!


----------



## bfali

Thanks for the compliments guys!

McQueen shoes do run large compared to other designers!  I'm a 40 in Louboutin (41 in old sizing) and a 40-41 in all other designers, but THEN in McQueen, I'm a 39!!


----------



## slky

Another McQueen lover here. I have a navy blazer, a black tuxedo jacket, grey wool coat, various t-shirts, two pairs of flats (red patent with two silver skulls from SS08 & skull print flats - I actually like the pointed toe!), 5 scarves (3 silk, 2 pashmina) and jewelry (skull ring + necklace). I also have a few items from the diffusion label McQ. I will try to get photos when I have time.

I haven't bought anything since his death, because nothing really caught my eye, but I still love what Sarah Burton has done. The only thing I've noticed since '09 that has made me a bit wary though, is that they seem to be skimping a bit on quality for classic items, i.e. the pashmina scarves are now 90% modal (they used to be a silk/cashmere/wool blend) but selling for the same price or the skulls on the jewelry have less rhinestones, yet again they're selling for more than before. Shoes and clothing still seem ok though and I highly recommend the tailored items which are beautifully crafted.


----------



## BlushResponse

*BellaShoes*, this is what the lace pumps look like: http://www.gizmodiva.com/entry_images/0710/29/Sexy-Lace-Pump-1.jpg

They are gorgeous, but yes, do run fairly big!

I agree with *slky* regarding the fit of tailored pieces, they're amazing. Every structured dress I own from McQueen fits like it was made for me.


----------



## kat99

from my blog, unfortunately the jacket is in california but here is a photo I took of it- it's a navy tailored jacket with fur details


----------



## BellaShoes

BlushResponse said:


> *Bella*, thank you so much for starting this thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

BlushResponse said:


> *BellaShoes*, this is what the lace pumps look like: http://www.gizmodiva.com/entry_images/0710/29/Sexy-Lace-Pump-1.jpg



Gorgeous! I do remember those...


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, we need some clothing pieces posted in our new thread! 

Some of my favorite pieces from Spring 2011...


----------



## BellaShoes

My KOI lace top arrived today from Bergdorf and it is divine! I will post pics tomorrow... it is a beautiful piece and truly versatile.. love it.

For those interested, I am 36D, 5'10 and took a Medium in the Koi lace top and it's perfect... in the bust, arms and length.


----------



## 318Platinum

Hey, Y'all!!! I need y'alls opinion! I am thinking about getting a Studded Britannia Box Clutch (*not the color shown below in photo*), but I want to know how well it holds up, and experiences that you all have had with the Britannia Clutches. Your input will be GREATLY APPRECIATED!! Also, do you think that the Snake Print DeManta Clutch and Reptilia Silk Chiffon Scarf from the SS2010 Collection could be replicated/FAKED? I don't believe that beautiful print could be duplicated or FAKED, but I want to know what you all think. TIA

PS:: I'm not sure how to post my pics, because apparently they're too big or something!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

here is my contribution! my new Brittania punk clutch!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *dying to see the Koi top on you!!!

*318- *I really love the Snake Print DeManta! sadly I think everything will eventually be replicated, even if it's a very bad fake. Which color are you thinking for the Brittania?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*!!!! I absolutely love it!! LOVE!!!

The Koi top is so fantastic, I hope I can do it justice... you can tell me Sunday


----------



## 318Platinum

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *dying to see the Koi top on you!!!
> 
> *318- *I really love the Snake Print DeManta! sadly I think everything will eventually be replicated, even if it's a very bad fake. Which color are you thinking for the Brittania?



DEZY, I'm thinking of black with the gold studs. I'm not a gold person, but I lOVE it on the clutch!! 

As far as the Snake Print DeManta, and the Reptilia scarf, have you heard of anyone that has bought a fake Snake Print DeManta Clutch, or a Fake Reptilia Scarf? I am just wondering if anyone out there had heard, seen, or actually know of these two items being replicated and trying to be passed off as the real deal? I HATE FAKES WITH A PASSION!! :censor:


----------



## BlushResponse

*Bella*, glad to hear the Koi top is a success! I absolutely love it, but I haven't found an EU based store that has it in stock, I've only seen it on the NM website. I'm also madly in love with the nude koi print jacquard dress. The only place it was in stock in the UK was at Browns, and unfortunately they sold out in my size before I could order. I contacted customer services but sadly they will not be restocking it. I'm a bit new to buying McQueen so I don't always know/understand who stocks what. The official site seems to only have a very limited number of dresses available from the current season, which is a shame. I'd order more items from the US, but the shipping import fees can end up making something up to 50% more expensive. Ah well!

*dezy*, your clutch is STUNNING! Thanks so much for the fabulous photos.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *blush*, NM and Bergdorf do not ship internationally?


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay Ladies, so husonline.com is having an extra 20% off all sale items through Sunday (EXTRA20) 

All marked to 50% plus another 20%!!

Here you go...
(Sale price DOES NOT include extra 20!)

*Frayed chevron tweed blazer* (GORGEOUS!!!)
Size 42 only
Reg $2,855.00  	Sale $1,427.50 





*Black Dress Size 42, 44*
Reg $1,695.00  	 Sale $847.50





*Black Jersey Tank Size 42,46*
Reg $645.00  	Sale $322.50





*Jodphur Pants Size 42*
Reg $765.00  Sale $382.50





Lastly.... the highly coveted & SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE 
*Winged Ankle Bootie*!!! Size 38.5 ONLY!

Reg $1245 Sale $642.50 - 20% *$514!!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is another photo of the *Winged Ankle Bootie*... these were part of the Final Alexander McQueen collection pre-Sarah Burton


----------



## BellaShoes

Size 38.5 still available!


----------



## annemerrick

Well....although I adore McQueen items...I only have one!  This gorgeous sheer blouse...not sure what year/collection as I bought it secondhand!


----------



## creighbaby

These are my only two McQueen items.

I bought these shoes at the last McQueen sample sale in NYC in 2009. My husband thought they were too over the top (he said they looked like shoes a streetwalker would wear!) so I tried to sell them. They never sold and I'm glad they didn't. I have never worn them and I have a piece of shoe art from one of his last collections. 














I also bought this scarf at the same sale and I've never worn it because I'm afraid of snagging it. 







I used to own this


----------



## BellaShoes

creighbaby, they are all fabulous! The shoes are very fashionable especially with that thicker heel and the scarf you still have needs to be worn!!! I cannot believe you let go of the hummingbird scarf...


----------



## 318Platinum

creighbaby said:


> These are my only two McQueen items.
> 
> I bought these shoes at the last McQueen sample sale in NYC in 2009. My husband thought they were too over the top (he said they looked like shoes a streetwalker would wear!) so I tried to sell them. They never sold and I'm glad they didn't. I have never worn them and I have a piece of shoe art from one of his last collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought this scarf at the same sale and I've never worn it because I'm afraid of snagging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to own this





WOW!!!! Incredible pics, Creigh!!!! I love all of it!!! Those scarves are TDF!!!! The shoes!! STUNNING!!! I can't wait to see how you put this together!!!


----------



## Anne_O

Oh, THE thread I was hoping for! Great idea ladies!

I'm a major McQueen lover, with a few items - but the ones I can't recommend enough are the lace leggings. I've got two pairs, which I wear under a skirt just like stockings, and I swear: every. single. time. I wear them, I get compliments. They're total show-stoppers! 
I'm not a fan of the latest model, though, as to me, the most beautiful part (the koi and butterfly patterns) are so high up on the hips that they're mostly hidden, while the leg part is a bit meh compared to the gorgeousness of the earlier models.


(edited to cut the pics, they didn't show up for some reason)


----------



## creighbaby

BellaShoes said:


> creighbaby, they are all fabulous! The shoes are very fashionable especially with that thicker heel and the scarf you still have needs to be worn!!! I cannot believe you let go of the hummingbird scarf...



I was torn over which scarf to keep, but after over-spending at the sale -- I also bought two pair of puma/mcqueen sneakers, one for my husband and one for me -- the shoes and scarves.


----------



## sues

Greetings all McQueen lovers... Just wondering if anyone has an email address for the Las Vegas SA or store as I would like to order something and have it shipped to Oz. I want to email a pic of what I want... thought it might be better than explaining it.. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## papertiger

I have lots of McQueen I am happy to say. 

My Alexander McQueen coat (here with my Gucci Secret). It unzips to become a jacket, a short coat or full-length. I have the matching trousers and skirt too. Please excuse the belt which doesn't look great with it (I was showing by request).


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello all fellow Mcqueen afficianados!!!

*Paper,* love the convertible coat!!

Ladies, let's see some dresses!


----------



## chemistshmemist

*BellaShoes*, not dresses (hehe), but:

I only own 3 other mcqueen items, two of which are not currently with me. I got a dark gray and gold (I think it's listed as midnight/sun?) classic skull scarf, and a fox print skinny tie.

My third item, I absolutely love. It's from his Spring 2010 collection, and is a waistcoat with the Boticelli/glass print (please excuse the logo; I edited it in for use in a scrapbook of sorts). The print is so graphic and bold, and you just don't see that often enough in menswear!


----------



## BellaShoes

That design/graphic is incredible!!!


----------



## OMGxBecky

chemistshmemist said:


> My third item, I absolutely love. It's from his Spring 2010 collection, and is a waistcoat with the Boticelli/glass print (please excuse the logo; I edited it in for use in a scrapbook of sorts). The print is so graphic and bold, and you just don't see that often enough in menswear!



WOWOW!! That is* Gorgeous*!!


----------



## 318Platinum

FINALLY got my Snake-Print Clutch yesterday, and it is WAAAY GORGEOUS in person!!! Another addition to my McQueen Collection, so far!! 
I'll post pics of it when I figure how to put them on here properly!!! lol


----------



## 318Platinum

OKAY, FINALLY!!! My pics of the newest member of my McQueen Family!!!
(All Pics are taken with Flash On)


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!! *318*, it is absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> WOW!! *318*, it is absolutely fantastic!!




Bella - Thank you so much for that!! I know you all have seen this clutch dozens of times, but I still can't believe that I found this beauty BRAND NEW!! Have you added any of the new season's McQueen or past season's to your closet lately?


----------



## BellaShoes

It is fabulous *318*, truly... A girl cannot get enough McQueen clutch eye candy!

I finally received the scarf I bought on Feb 1st (it was actually the first one I bought!)... my current collection of scarves..

Creme with black skulls
Rosemole with red skulls
Sage green with creme skulls
White with sage skulls
Black with gold skulls
Tattoo chain scarf

And on their way to me.... the winged faithful bootie from the last line Alexander created; Spring 2011... I am SO excited for this booties!






I am clutch less though... *Dezy* and I are going to try to do something about that tomorrow.


----------



## HauteMama

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, FINALLY!!! My pics of the newest member of my McQueen Family!!!
> (All Pics are taken with Flash On)


 
Absolutely, heart-stoppingly gorgeous. Simply amazing!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> It is fabulous *318*, truly... A girl cannot get enough McQueen clutch eye candy!
> 
> I finally received the scarf I bought on Feb 1st (it was actually the first one I bought!)... my current collection of scarves..
> 
> Creme with black skulls
> Rosemole with red skulls
> Sage green with creme skulls
> White with sage skulls
> Black with gold skulls
> Tattoo chain scarf
> 
> And on their way to me.... the winged faithful bootie from the last line Alexander created; Spring 2011... I am SO excited for this booties!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/81101/81101_ou_l.jpg
> 
> I am clutch less though... *Dezy* and I are going to try to do something about that tomorrow.




*Bella* - JEALOUS @ 6 HOTT McQueen Scarves!!! I will only have one, and that will be the Reptilia Scarf to match the clutch (Which is on it's way, so I'll post pics when it arrives), but I must say, I saw you in another thread with the Chanel bag, and the Tattoo McQueen scarf!!! That Chanel and the Tattoo McQueen are HOTT!! Also, I have seen the Booties IRL, and they are also TDF!! Great job on finding them! Make sure you take Modeling pics! Let me know what you and *Dezy* come up with!! ;-D




HauteMama said:


> Absolutely, heart-stoppingly gorgeous. Simply amazing!



Thanks *HauteMama*!!! I searched high and low and FINALLY found 2 of my 3 HGs i've been looking for!!!  Still on the search for the LAST one!!


----------



## 318Platinum

HEY, Y'ALL!! I'm thinking of getting this Tote later on this year!! I already have the Black leather one that's just like this from AW2010, so what do you all think of this Ivory Leather Embossed Skull DeManta Tote?? 

(Took the Pics from NET-A-PORTER.COM)


----------



## OMGxBecky

318Platinum said:


> *Bella* - JEALOUS @ 6 HOTT McQueen Scarves!!! I will only have one, and that will be the Reptilia Scarf to match the clutch (Which is on it's way, so I'll post pics when it arrives), but I must say, I saw you in another thread with the Chanel bag, and the Tattoo McQueen scarf!!! That Chanel and the Tattoo McQueen are HOTT!!



Your clutch is gorgeous and you will love you Reptilia Scarf! I have one and it is easily my favorite scarf ever! You are so lucky to have both! :greengrin:

&& I saw the Chanel with the Tattoo Scarf too. *FABULOUS*!!!


----------



## lawchick

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> here is my contribution! my new Brittania punk clutch!!!!



GORGEOUS!!!!  I loved this color the minute I saw it on the Purse Blog.


----------



## lawchick

creighbaby said:


> I also bought this scarf at the same sale and I've never worn it because I'm afraid of snagging it.


I LOVE this scarf.  It is so beautiful!  You really should wear it.  If it's silk it is more tough than you think.


----------



## 318Platinum

OMGxBecky said:


> Your clutch is gorgeous and you will love you Reptilia Scarf! I have one and it is easily my favorite scarf ever! You are so lucky to have both! :greengrin:
> 
> && I saw the Chanel with the Tattoo Scarf too. *FABULOUS*!!!



*OMG* -  Thank you so much!! I am just now starting to collect fashion, and really be into fashion, and my first fashion items that I own are ALL MCQUEEN! I don't have much, but I'm very particular of what I want, and what I HAVE TO HAVE!! seeing that this is my VERY FIRST SCARF EVER, how do you wear your McQueen sari? could you model some pics for me? i'm so ready to get my scarf!!


----------



## Suzie

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, FINALLY!!! My pics of the newest member of my McQueen Family!!!
> (All Pics are taken with Flash On)


 
We are clutch twins 318, it is stunning in person!


----------



## papertiger

BellaShoes said:


> Hello all fellow Mcqueen afficianados!!!
> 
> *Paper,* love the convertible coat!!
> 
> Ladies, let's see some dresses!



Thanks *Bella* :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

Amazing *chemist *


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks 318!

The AMQ boutique in Los Angeles was fabulous! Dezy and I had a chance to try several gorgeous clutches.. The clothing was incredible. We were both drawn to one particular dress from the S/S 11 collection. They also have the original black faithful booties for those interested.

We did not buy anything but Dezy helped in my decision making on a purchase made via the interwebs late last night


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella- *so excited for your new purchase! 
Oh and I totally vote for a family pic of all your AMQ scarves!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Suzie* - YAY for TWINPOWER!!! LOL, It is totally breathtaking!! I'm tracking the matching scarf as we speak!!! Can't wait for it to get here already!! lol I still have one more clutch to find before my SS2010 HG search is called off! 

*Bella* - You all should have taken pics of your McQueen LV trip!  Would have loved to have seen the new arrivals and available inventory! LV SA Samantha is the BEST! what did you end up purchasing online, if you don't mind me asking?

LOL, you all, I had not too long ago today received an email from ssense.com telling me about the additional 20% coupon (Save20) on their sale items, and I had to literally call someone and talk myself out of a purchase!!! lol,They told me to go for it, but I just X'd out of the screen and told myself NO!! I'm saving up for a future purchase, and I almost got sidetracked!!!   ""See, I do have SOME willpower, Very little, but It's in me, somewhere!!!""


----------



## carlinha

all i own are clutches and avi sunnies at this point, but i would really love to start buying some of his clothes, which are simply spectacular!!!

ladies and gents, you all have some AMAZING pieces.  thank you all for sharing!!!


----------



## carlinha

creighbaby said:


> These are my only two McQueen items.
> 
> I bought these shoes at the last McQueen sample sale in NYC in 2009. My husband thought they were too over the top (he said they looked like shoes a streetwalker would wear!) so I tried to sell them. They never sold and I'm glad they didn't. I have never worn them and I have a piece of shoe art from one of his last collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought this scarf at the same sale and I've never worn it because I'm afraid of snagging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to own this



i love these *creighbaby*!!!  you are so lucky!!!


----------



## carlinha

sues said:


> Greetings all McQueen lovers... Just wondering if anyone has an email address for the Las Vegas SA or store as I would like to order something and have it shipped to Oz. I want to email a pic of what I want... thought it might be better than explaining it.. Any help would be appreciated



wynnlasvegas@us.alexandermcqueen.com
my SA is Samantha Boykin and she is the best!


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


> I have lots of McQueen I am happy to say.
> 
> My Alexander McQueen coat (here with my Gucci Secret). It unzips to become a jacket, a short coat or full-length. I have the matching trousers and skirt too. Please excuse the belt which doesn't look great with it (I was showing by request).



wow i LOVE this papertiger!  you look so *chic*!!!


----------



## carlinha

chemistshmemist said:


> *BellaShoes*, not dresses (hehe), but:
> 
> I only own 3 other mcqueen items, two of which are not currently with me. I got a dark gray and gold (I think it's listed as midnight/sun?) classic skull scarf, and a fox print skinny tie.
> 
> My third item, I absolutely love. It's from his Spring 2010 collection, and is a waistcoat with the Boticelli/glass print (please excuse the logo; I edited it in for use in a scrapbook of sorts). The print is so graphic and bold, and you just don't see that often enough in menswear!



what an incredible print *chemist*!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, FINALLY!!! My pics of the newest member of my McQueen Family!!!
> (All Pics are taken with Flash On)



gorgeous clutch *318*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Dezy! Why didn't we take pics?!?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gah! because we were too busy running around drooling over everything? 

I need a scarf...


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> gorgeous clutch *318*!!!




*Carlinha* - Thank you so much!  I LOVE the two clutches you have as your avatar!! Are you the one who took pics of your McQueen shopping experience in Las Vegas, and had on the Multi Colored Python Louboutins?


----------



## jadebee

Hello ladies, I did have the fur booties but they were too small so sold them and brought the gold winged ones in the selfridges sale for a brilliant price of £109, I was gobsmaked at the till, They also match perfectly with my Ebury Vivienne Westwood.

I also had the white lips scarf, But alas it was stolen from my hotel room in Paris, Have searched for a replacement but never found one. 

I am thinking of buying a scarf this month as they have a beautiful flesh/yellow one online but it will have to be after I buy my LV epi speedy I think 

I will post McQueen group pictures when I get the scarf. 

The new booties on Harrods are so beautiful though I want to throw myself at them

http://www.harrods.com/product/alexander-mcqueen/angel-laser-leather-peeptoe-boot/000000000002372851?cat1=b-alexander-mcqueen&cat2=b-alexander-mcqueen-shoes

http://www.harrods.com/product/alexander-mcqueen/angel-laser-leather-peeptoe-boot/000000000002372852?cat1=b-alexander-mcqueen&cat2=b-alexander-mcqueen-shoes


----------



## 318Platinum

YAY!! MY VERY FIRST SCARF HAS JUST ARRIVED, AND IT'S ALEXANDER MCQUEEN!!! I'LL POST PICS LATER TODAY!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may  be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

318Platinum said:


> Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may  be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!



What a stunning SCARF!!!! McQueen was one of my favorite designers, so sad that he is no longer designs, but its nice to see that the designs still have a lot of his influence)


----------



## chemistshmemist

318Platinum said:


> Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may  be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!




Absolutely stunning, 318! Even today, I'm still left speechless at how those colors, and that print just works so well!

Also, thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## dallas

318Platinum said:


> Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may  be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!



I love Alexander McQueen, and your scarf is truly exquisite. 

Congratulations and wear it in good health.


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks *Dallas, Chemist*, and *GirlfromMoscow*!! I was truly blessed to find this exquisite scarf and the Snake Print DeManta Clutch from the SS 2010 Plato's Atlantis Collection!! Since this is my very first scarf, I don't know the rights and wrongs and care tips for such a scarf! It's 100% Silk Chiffon. How do I make sure that it keep it's integrity and still wear it every now and then?


----------



## BellaShoes

*318*, it is fabulous!!!

*jade*, the laser cut boots are fabulous!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> *318*, it is fabulous!!!
> 
> *jade*, the laser cut boots are fabulous!




*Jade* - The Laser-Cut Leather Booties are absolutely divine!!! 

Thanks,* Bella*!! I am adding another new member to my McQueen Family this weekend, so Be on the lookout for the pics!!  I am soooooo excited for this one, because when I held it in my hands, I knew I had to have it!!! Pics coming Saturday after purchase!! Let's hope everything goes according to plan!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*318- *the scarf is gorgeous!!

*jade- *the booties are fab!


----------



## am2022

so pretty and unique~!~~




318Platinum said:


> Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!


 

*** I WEEP for its sheer beauty ***  

This IS my HG scraf........you must be over the moon. AND, to think its your first McQ. I, for one, love his "fashion" scarves over the Classics. Where in hades did you find this????

LE SIGH. Am so stoked for you....this is priceless and such a treasure.


----------



## mcq

Hello! 

I collect McQueen items and I'm looking for a bracelet and I was wondering if someone knows an online store that sells it (I prefer a European webshop)
This is the bracelet;
http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/p/7709276/c/259701.html
*Alexander McQueen
254007J160Y Bangle Skulls*


I hope someone could help me


----------



## lawchick

318Platinum said:


> Here is my Brand New Scarf!! My Very FIRST scarf EVER!! It is incredible! It's so Soft, Sheer, Vibrant, and Large!! Let me know what you all think. This may be my first scarf, but it will surely NOT be my last!


 I love that scarf.  Where did you find it.  I have been wanting it for months and months!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you everyone for all of your kind words!! I really do treasure this scarf!! I;m going to take a pic of my scarf and my DeManta together and post in a bit!

*Dc* and *Lawchick* - I got both my Clutch and my Scarf from overseas in London from a lady I know that I bought the clutch from, and I decided to ask her if she had the matching scarf as well, and she did!!! I was really lucky to have gotten both of these, but I am still on the lookout for the Jellyfish clutch!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *318- *the scarf is gorgeous!!
> 
> *jade- *the booties are fab!



Hey Lady, where is your scarf? Did you? Will you? Let's SEE!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My fantastic winged faithful booties came today! Pics tomorrow... love them!! LOVE!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Hey Lady, where is your scarf? Did you? Will you? Let's SEE!!!



*Bella* - Are you talking to me? I posted pics of it yesterday, I believe. It should be on page 5 or 6. I have pics with the clutch and scarf together. I'll post two now.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry 318, talking to *Dezy* and her mention of 'I need a scarf'...


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Sorry 318, talking to *Dezy* and her mention of 'I need a scarf'...



*Bella* - Lol, I saw that after I made the post. I can't wait to see your Winged Booties!! I know they are going to be FIERCE!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Bella*, in your opinion, do you think that the Gold Studded Britannia Box Clutches are out? I am planning on getting one in Black, and I want some advice.


----------



## carlinha

*318*, that scarf is TO DIE FOR!!!!!   congrats on such an amazing piece, and to have the matching clutch too!!! 

my SA emailed me pics of new season scarves they just got in at the LV boutique, and i couldn't resist this!  it's on its way to me as we speak!!! 
Black silk skull blossom scarf


----------



## jadebee

carlinha said:


> *318*, that scarf is TO DIE FOR!!!!!   congrats on such an amazing piece, and to have the matching clutch too!!!
> 
> my SA emailed me pics of new season scarves they just got in at the LV boutique, and i couldn't resist this!  it's on its way to me as we speak!!!
> Black silk skull blossom scarf



I gotta tell you, I saw this and ordered one off the Alexander mcqueen site myself.
Breath taking scarf. 

I am no maxed on the credit card though, Very poor medical student over here


----------



## Kathleen37

Thank you so much for this thread. Hopefully we'll get our Lee section the more we post here....

Guys - all your stuff is just beautiful, really - breathtaking!!

I made Venice a few weeks back, and as ever, it was wonderful, but flew to Paris and came down with pneumonia. Only thing I managed to do was make the Vuitton exhibition before being felled completely. Luckily I managed not to see the inside of a French hospital, but it was close. Thought my new Leopard pashmina would have saved me, but alas, it was not to be. My friends loved it though - and I'm thrilled to bits with it. 

Anyhoo, I'm going to do my best to photo my few Mcqueen shoesies, and my 4 scarves I got last month, over the weekend, so I'll be back to post pics. 

Honestly, seeing all these beautiful scarves, shoes, shirts and coats/dresses has really cheered me up. Thanks everyone for posting pictures of your beautiful things!! Hopefully we can turn this into a real reference resource for all things McQueen. 

Still missing him....


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> *318*, that scarf is TO DIE FOR!!!!!   congrats on such an amazing piece, and to have the matching clutch too!!!
> 
> my SA emailed me pics of new season scarves they just got in at the LV boutique, and i couldn't resist this!  it's on its way to me as we speak!!!
> Black silk skull blossom scarf




*Carlinha* - That scarf is absolutely Amazing!! it's georgeous, and for spring/summer, it's right on! 

I am having a difficult time here. My SA at a fashion boutique is on vacation and won't be back until Monday, but I am ready to purchase my clutch now!!! I hate to wait for it, but If a SA in LV can't find the clutch i'm looking for, then I will just either wait for Monday, or just let another SA make the transaction for me! I hate to do that, because I delta with ONLY her for the past few months, but I gotta get what I want, while I got it to get! lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*318- *they are both so grogeous congrats! 

*bella- *I need to see the booties!!!! as for my need for a scarf, soon I promise

*carlinha- *oh I love it! it's gorgeous congrats hun! 

*kathleen- *I'm so sorry you got so sick! Hope you're feeling better and can't wait to see your McQueen collection!


----------



## papertiger

carlinha said:


> wow i LOVE this papertiger!  you look so *chic*!!!



Thank you so much *carlinha*


----------



## papertiger

Amazing *318Platinum* and goes with your incredible bag so beautifully


----------



## papertiger

OMG *carlinha *I saw the the Cherry Blossom/skulls chiffon scarf yesterday it was TDF and so elegant 

Instead I bought the koi/flowers/sculls and I am very excited (need to take my own pics) it has the fish-scale pattern even in the background.


http://www.feathersfashion.com/shopping/women/item10067802.aspx


----------



## dallas

carlinha said:


> *318*, that scarf is TO DIE FOR!!!!!   congrats on such an amazing piece, and to have the matching clutch too!!!
> 
> my SA emailed me pics of new season scarves they just got in at the LV boutique, and i couldn't resist this!  it's on its way to me as we speak!!!
> Black silk skull blossom scarf



Congratulations, this is so beautiful. Only a genius like McQueen could mix skulls with cherry blossom, and it be _right_.


----------



## BlushResponse

This thread is not helping me reign in my McQueen spending  You're all posting such gorgeous stuff. *318Platinum*, that scarf and clutch combination is SO striking. Wow!

*carlinha*, that scarf is just lovely. There are a few this season I have been considering and that is one of them, it's beautiful.

*Kathleen37* (hope you're feeling MUCH better!) and *papertiger*, I can't wait to see photos of your items!




Kathleen37 said:


> Honestly, seeing all these beautiful scarves, shoes, shirts and coats/dresses has really cheered me up. Thanks everyone for posting pictures of your beautiful things!! Hopefully we can turn this into a real reference resource for all things McQueen.
> 
> Still missing him....



Agreed on all counts!


----------



## 318Platinum

*PaperTiger* & *BlushResponse* - Thank you all for your comments!! It is very striking! I have just ordered my very FIRST Box Clutch, and it should be here by Monday or Tuesday, so I'll definitely take pics when it arrives!!! Went through hell in order to get it, but I FINALLY have it ordered! 

Also, A FAB SA from LV sent me this pic of a SS11 clutch that they have. I absolutely LOOOOVE it, way better than the DeManta with the same print, But I will wait to see if this baby goes on sale. Tell me what you all think.


----------



## BellaShoes

318Platinum said:


> *Bella*, in your opinion, do you think that the Gold Studded Britannia Box Clutches are out? I am planning on getting one in Black, and I want some advice.



I sure hope not! I have this beauty (currently stuck in customs) on its way to me now!






I just had this conversation with the lovely *Dezy* today... Dezy led the way with her spectacular sage green/gold skull studded Britannia and I followed shortly behind with the nude version.. in my opinion; Alexander McQueen is a fashion icon and any of his 'staple' pieces are timeless..


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy* _darling_.... :kiss: I promise photos tomorrow..plus I also just received a gunmetal skull ring with amber stones... yep, another midnight hotel purchase Sunday night..better than grilled cheese and french fries ala room service I suppose 

Which color are you leaning towards for the scarf? Either would look divine on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Carlinha*, gorgeous scarf, gorgeous!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> I sure hope not! I have this beauty (currently stuck in customs) on its way to me now!
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/am-z-236715-adq70_nud/xlarge/am-z-236715-adq70_nud_1.jpg
> 
> I just had this conversation with the lovely *Dezy* today... Dezy led the way with her spectacular sage green/gold skull studded Britannia and I followed shortly behind with the nude version.. in my opinion; Alexander McQueen is a fashion icon and any of his 'staple' pieces are timeless..



*Bella* - STUNNING!!! make sure you take pics as soon as it make it's way to you!!   As for my First Box Clutch, I went ahead and ordered it today! I can't wait to have it delivered to me, so I am waiting for mine as well, *Bella*! I can't wait for this baby to return back into my arms!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *318*! Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Kathleen37

mcq said:


> Hello!
> 
> I collect McQueen items and I'm looking for a bracelet and I was wondering if someone knows an online store that sells it (I prefer a European webshop)
> This is the bracelet;
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/p/7709276/c/259701.html
> *Alexander McQueen
> 254007J160Y Bangle Skulls*
> 
> 
> I hope someone could help me



Where abouts are you in Europe? I've purchased McQueen from 

www.matchesfashion.com

and know they ship within Europe. They don't have the bangle on the website at the moment, but I have seen them on there. A phone call may get you one?

McQueens UK site will only ship to the UK (although the shop may ship outside)

If you let us know where you are, we may be able to give more options? (I have a French link for example)

Good luck in your search, the bangle is lovely!


----------



## Kathleen37

Some shoe sizing advice please...

Of my 3 pairs of Mcqueen shoes, I've found them to be true to size (I have 2 39's and one 39.5 and they are a bit big) however, it's been a few years since I've purchased any McQueen shoes, and recently I've been reading that people have found problems with sizing?

Would anyone have a view on whether the sizing would have changed more recently?

Reason I'm asking is that I keep looking at the most beautiful sandals, but they only have them in 38.5 and I think if they may now be a bit on the big size I might be able to get away with it??

I appreciate your thoughts, 

Thanks

K


----------



## BlushResponse

It's tricky with shoe sizing. I have three more recent pairs and they are all big. I used to think I was a somewhat wide EU 37.5/UK 4.5, so due to the width of my feet I've often gone for a 38 in most shoes. When I bought my first pair of McQueen shoes I tried a 38. They need a full insole and are still a little big, but wearable. I bought a second pair, different style, in a 37.5, and they are too big for me to wear even with a full insole and lots of cotton wool stuffed in the toes! Wish I had bought them a whole size smaller. I bought a third pair in a 37, and they're a little too long (full insole mostly fixes this), but I think the 36.5 might have been too narrow. For reference all the shoes I bought are closed toe pumps with approximately 5" heels and small (0.5") platforms. The general consensus seems to be that McQueen shoes currently run long and narrow. Sadly I think the only way to know for sure is to try them, it seems to be a bit of a gamble. Does the place you're looking at ordering from have a good returns policy?

Edit: I forgot to add that I also tried a pair of McQueen ballet flats. They were a 38 and they were two sizes too big for me. McQueen shoes make me wonder if my feet have shrunk. Mind you, I tried on some Miu Miu shoes the other days and determined I needed a 36.5, so maybe there IS something weird going on with my feet...


----------



## BlushResponse

*318*, you will not regret that clutch purchase! I bought the Bull Warrior in the sale and it is just jaw droppingly gorgeous. I had never spent that much on a purse before (I'm a shoe girl!) and was worried I might regret it after placing the order, but as soon as I took it out of the packaging I fell in love. They just feel amazing, they're so substantial and well made. I always get comments on it, too. I hope you love yours just as much!

*Bella*, love that clutch! I'm really liking the nude ones this season, I like the juxtaposition of the skulls/knuckle dusters with the dainty colours.

*Kathleen*, I was wondering as so many different stores stock different McQueen items, perhaps we ought to build a small database of online stockists for reference here? I know most of the UK ones and one or two EU ones, but that's about it.


----------



## Anne_O

Kathleen37 said:


> If you let us know where you are, we may be able to give more options? (I have a French link for example)



Kathleen, a French link would be much appreciated this way 

Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kathleen37 said:


> Some shoe sizing advice please...
> 
> Of my 3 pairs of Mcqueen shoes, I've found them to be true to size (I have 2 39's and one 39.5 and they are a bit big) however, it's been a few years since I've purchased any McQueen shoes, and recently I've been reading that people have found problems with sizing?
> 
> Would anyone have a view on whether the sizing would have changed more recently?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is that I keep looking at the most beautiful sandals, but they only have them in 38.5 and I think if they may now be a bit on the big size I might be able to get away with it??
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



I am new to AMQ shoes but my winged faithful booties are TTS.. I am a US 8.5 and took a EU39 (which is my TTS Euro size). 

A few tricks for shoe sizing...
-start with tPF
-google the shoe by name and cross reference size suggestions on sites like Net A Porter, Saks, Nordstrom ...
-check for customer reviews on Saks, Zappos, Nordstrom

Hope that helps!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> I sure hope not! I have this beauty (currently stuck in customs) on its way to me now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this conversation with the lovely *Dezy* today... Dezy led the way with her spectacular sage green/gold skull studded Britannia and I followed shortly behind with the nude version.. in my opinion; Alexander McQueen is a fashion icon and any of his 'staple' pieces are timeless..



 "Customs clearance"


----------



## Kathleen37

Anne_O said:


> Kathleen, a French link would be much appreciated this way
> 
> Thank you!



No problem, here we go!

http://www.montaignemarket.com/index_EN.html

I was going to visit here, as I'd emailed McQueen.com (but didn't get a reply!) regarding my recent Parisian visit and places that stock McQueen. I had planned on seeing if any of the soldes were still going on, however, my pneumonia took care of that and felled me so I didn't get a chance to do much of anything. No matter, just means a return trip!!

Galleries Lafeyette also stocks McQueen if you're local. Pretemps probably does too, but I can't remember for sure. 

Come and show us what you buy!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Kathleen37

BlushResponse said:


> *Kathleen*, I was wondering as so many different stores stock different McQueen items, perhaps we ought to build a small database of online stockists for reference here? I know most of the UK ones and one or two EU ones, but that's about it.



Absolutely, sounds like a plan!!

You know, you are one of the reason's i purchased 4 scarves in 4 weeks, so I owe you thanks!

I actually now live in Eire, although I work in Derry, so that's Northern Ireland and is classed as uk - lucky as McQueen.co.uk won't deliver to outside the UK...

Let me know, as I've got a few links. 

Thanks again

K


----------



## 318Platinum

You know what, NYC has pissed me off for the LAST time!!! Yesterday, I sent a SA in NYC a photo of a clutch that I wanted to know about, and he has yet to get back in touch with me!! When I called, they were already acting as if they didn't want to help me! So, yes, I am OFFICIALLY DONE with NYC McQueen! And to think that is his USA Flagship store! ICK is the service! Every store carries different things, but I'll be sticking with LV INDEFINITELY!! Just thought I'd share my anger with you all!  It's insulting that I'm about to spend thousands on purchases and i'm getting this type of service! Who else has had terrible service at McQueen NYC? I'd like to hear your experiences. Hopefully, for some of you, there is some light in NYC for you all!!


----------



## Kathleen37

BlushResponse said:


> It's tricky with shoe sizing. I have three more recent pairs and they are all big. I used to think I was a somewhat wide EU 37.5/UK 4.5, so due to the width of my feet I've often gone for a 38 in most shoes. When I bought my first pair of McQueen shoes I tried a 38. They need a full insole and are still a little big, but wearable. I bought a second pair, different style, in a 37.5, and they are too big for me to wear even with a full insole and lots of cotton wool stuffed in the toes! Wish I had bought them a whole size smaller. I bought a third pair in a 37, and they're a little too long (full insole mostly fixes this), but I think the 36.5 might have been too narrow. For reference all the shoes I bought are closed toe pumps with approximately 5" heels and small (0.5") platforms. The general consensus seems to be that McQueen shoes currently run long and narrow. Sadly I think the only way to know for sure is to try them, it seems to be a bit of a gamble. Does the place you're looking at ordering from have a good returns policy?
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add that I also tried a pair of McQueen ballet flats. They were a 38 and they were two sizes too big for me. McQueen shoes make me wonder if my feet have shrunk. Mind you, I tried on some Miu Miu shoes the other days and determined I needed a 36.5, so maybe there IS something weird going on with my feet...




EEeeeek - thanks so much - looks like it's a goer!!! - although I'm going to try and wait till next pay day (pray they still have them) as I'm still feeling a bit guilty on getting 4 beautiful scarves in a month!!

But, oh, those scarves.... I just love them!! 

Thanks to everyone here for helping me get them - I know I keep saying it, but I promise I'll be back with the pics!

K


----------



## BlushResponse

BellaShoes said:


> "Customs clearance"



Hooray! Hope it gets to you quickly. I have a love/hate relationship with the waiting period.




Kathleen37 said:


> No problem, here we go!
> 
> http://www.montaignemarket.com/index_EN.html
> 
> I was going to visit here, as I'd emailed McQueen.com (but didn't get a reply!) regarding my recent Parisian visit and places that stock McQueen. I had planned on seeing if any of the soldes were still going on, however, my pneumonia took care of that and felled me so I didn't get a chance to do much of anything. No matter, just means a return trip!!
> 
> Galleries Lafeyette also stocks McQueen if you're local. Pretemps probably does too, but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> Come and show us what you buy!!
> 
> Enjoy!



Woah. I didn't know about the Montaigne Market site. They have the 3D Koi Jacquard dress which I am lusting after, but instead of being a pencil style it seems to have a fuller skirt. It is to die for! But tragically it's sold out. I have seen that dress on Browns Fashion, Matches and it recently went up on the McQueen official site, but I have NEVER seen it with that sort of skirt. It is gorgeous! Now I don't know if I should try to hunt it down, or buy the pencil dress as I had originally planned... argh.

By the way, if it's any consolation I've found the e-mail assistance from the official site to be less than useful. I've e-mailed with a couple of questions and got no response. I eventually called regarding one query, it took a couple of days to get through, but someone picked up the phone eventually.




Kathleen37 said:


> Absolutely, sounds like a plan!!
> 
> You know, you are one of the reason's i purchased 4 scarves in 4 weeks, so I owe you thanks!
> 
> I actually now live in Eire, although I work in Derry, so that's Northern Ireland and is classed as uk - lucky as McQueen.co.uk won't deliver to outside the UK...
> 
> Let me know, as I've got a few links.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> K



Hmmn, I am not sure if you owe me thanks or a swift kick to the shins, it's a slippery slope! But I'm so glad you love your scarves, I'm crazy about mine.

Regarding links, I think I tend to go with the staples, but if anyone else has others to add, please do so as this list is pretty basic. The following places currently stock Alexander McQueen. All are UK/EU based:

Browns Fashion: http://www.brownsfashion.com/
FarFetch: http://www.farfetch.com/
Feathers Fashion: http://www.feathersfashion.com/
Harvey Nichols: http://www.harveynichols.com/
Liberty: http://www.liberty.co.uk
Matches Fashion: http://www.matchesfashion.com/
Net-A-Porter: http://www.net-a-porter.com/
The Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/
Selfridges: http://www.selfridges.com
Yoox: http://www.yoox.com

*318*, really sorry to hear about your poor experiences. I hope it doesn't put you off--just vote with your feet and take your business to the other stores. Let the NYC manager know that you're unimpressed, and let the LV manager know what a great job their staff are doing!


----------



## BlushResponse

OK, I'm going to try to post some photos, wish me luck. I am a terrible photographer, my apologies for that. All of these are worn and loved, no museum quality pieces here, I'm afraid! Please let me know if the pictures aren't working for you.

My curved heel ballet pumps, bought from Matches about a year ago in the sale. I love the ruching on the square toes.











Metallic red pumps. An eBay find! The colour is fabulous.











Flesh Lace pumps, from the official site this past season:











I'll try to add pictures of my dresses and my clutch soon, too.


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh WOW Blush, your shoesies are just beautiful!!

Give me a min and I'll double check my links with yours, see if I have anything else (I think you've pretty much got everything covered though - that's a fantastic list of sites!!)

K


----------



## slky

For sizing, I've found most shoes to run slightly large as well. I've only tried the recent pumps, all of which have been half a size too large, but I own a pair of SS2008 flats which I bought in 38 (my regular size) and they were a full size too large. I have a pair of the pointy skull print flats from last season in 37.5 which fit fine.



Kathleen37 said:


> No problem, here we go!
> 
> http://www.montaignemarket.com/index_EN.html
> 
> I was going to visit here, as I'd emailed McQueen.com (but didn't get a reply!) regarding my recent Parisian visit and places that stock McQueen. I had planned on seeing if any of the soldes were still going on, however, my pneumonia took care of that and felled me so I didn't get a chance to do much of anything. No matter, just means a return trip!!
> 
> Galleries Lafeyette also stocks McQueen if you're local. Pretemps probably does too, but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> Come and show us what you buy!!
> 
> Enjoy!



I drop by Montaigne Market now and again. Their selection of AMQ is moderate, though they do stock a decent amount of scarves and because they only order a small amount of stock, the stuff flies off the shelves fast.

I don't recall ever seeing anthing McQueen in Galeries Lafayette (besides shoes in the basement). Printemps has a decent selection on the 2nd floor in a designated McQueen area and also within the Maria Luisa section (2nd floor and 5th floor). The individual Maria Luisa store near Place Vendome is good as well. Colette also has a small selection - I bought a pair of flats there.

Both Maria Luisa (via Farfetch) and Colette have online stores that stock McQueen.

Nothing beats the McQueen flagship in London though. By far the best service, most helpful staff and great selection (and decent sales). And NOTHING beats the prices of the McQueen sample sale. A must if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Kathleen37

Blush, I think you pretty much have everything covered. 

Here's a couple more I had; 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com

these ship internationally

http://www.shopstyle.co.uk

I haven't used these, but they have McQueen

http://www.diabro.net/

Again, not used these, but I *think* they ship international

http://www.jades24.com/en/

This is a German site, but they ship throughout europe

http://www.montaignemarket.com/D_EN_214_Alexander-McQueen.html

French site which ship throughout europe. 

http://www.my-wardrobe.com

These are if you're looking for any "McQ", they don't have McQueen

Good job, Blush!


----------



## Kathleen37

slky said:


> Nothing beats the McQueen flagship in London though. By far the best service, most helpful staff and great selection (and decent sales). And NOTHING beats the prices of the McQueen sample sale. A must if you ever get the chance.



You know, I've *never* entered the London store. Looked in the window lots of times.  Never wanted to go in as I knew Lee was in there often, and you know how it is, sometimes it's best not to ever come across someone you really admire. 

I'll have to try and visit the next time I'm back in London. Will be more than sad though.


----------



## Kathleen37

Sorry, meant to also say thanks for the heads up on Paris. 

You could be right about Galleries Lafeyette - Definately shoes, as I was tempted with the gold skull mules there before the pnuemonia got me, but I had thought I'd seen bags and scarves there previously? Not this trip though as i didn't get to see much of anything!

K


----------



## BellaShoes

Blush, thank you for sharing you shoe collection! Love the lace pumps!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh how I would love to see this exhibit....

http://rdujour.com/2011/03/04/alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty-preview/


----------



## creighbaby

BellaShoes said:


> Oh how I would love to see this exhibit....
> 
> http://rdujour.com/2011/03/04/alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty-preview/



I can't wait for it. I hope there's a catalog.


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple pics of my Alexander McQueen pieces...

My Scarf Collection...

From left: Tattoo Chain, Rosemole/Red, Sage/White, White/Sage, Black/Gold, Creme/Black



















My *Winged Faithful Booties* (Black with Gold) from AMQ's final collection...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG I love all the reveals here!!! Thank you for sharing everyone!!! long live McQueen


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy* _darling_.... I promise photos tomorrow..plus I also just received a gunmetal skull ring with amber stones... yep, another midnight hotel purchase Sunday night..better than grilled cheese and french fries ala room service I suppose
> 
> Which color are you leaning towards for the scarf? Either would look divine on you!


 
hahaha can't wait to see the ring! yes much wiser then grilled cheese and french fries
As for the scarf I've decided on the Rose mole/Red. Think it will work best with my wardrobe



BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics of my Alexander McQueen pieces...
> 
> My Scarf Collection...
> 
> From left: Tattoo Chain, Rosemole/Red, Sage/White, White/Sage, Black/Gold, Creme/Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My *Winged Faithful Booties* (Black with Gold) from AMQ's final collection...


 
yay group shot!!!! love them all *Bella!!!! *The booties look amazing!!!



BlushResponse said:


> OK, I'm going to try to post some photos, wish me luck. I am a terrible photographer, my apologies for that. All of these are worn and loved, no museum quality pieces here, I'm afraid! Please let me know if the pictures aren't working for you.
> 
> My curved heel ballet pumps, bought from Matches about a year ago in the sale. I love the ruching on the square toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic red pumps. An eBay find! The colour is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flesh Lace pumps, from the official site this past season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to add pictures of my dresses and my clutch soon, too.


 
*blush- *great shoe collection! love the lace pumps!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Dezy*!!! 

I ended up getting the gunmetal skull with amber crystals... 

I am so glad you chose the rose mole and red!! You will love it!


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow BellaShoes - your scarves are fab, and those shoes look wonderful on you!!


----------



## Kathleen37

So, still grey and rainy and not much natural light, but to be honest, it's sort of like that all the time here. I also figured that I'm so rubbish at taking pictures, I was kidding myself waiting for a bright day would make a different, so, here are a pics of my very small McQueen collection. 

Scarves. You know, I've always loved his scarves - I have no idea why I've never got any previously. Thanks to lots of you guys here, I had a bit of a (well, 4 actually) moment and managed to purchase 4 in a month!! I think I was so knocked sideways when Lee left us, that I panicked as (I think) these are from his last collections. 

So, group shot first:






I really had trouble thinking of a way to photo them, as they are all soooo huge, so like I said, apologies as none of these shots are much good really. 






Stone Angel and cream Glory Skull pashmina's. The Stone Angel scarf is especially lovely, and I had to get it, as I loved that this image was one Lee loved enough to create a scarf from. I got the cream Glory Skull as I think it will be a lovely shawl to use in the summer. 







I can't tell you how much I love my Leopard Pashmina. I just think it's fab and it's sooo lovely and toasty when you have it on. 






This is a rubbish picture as I ended up throwing it over the door, but this is my "Alexender the Great" silk. The white is sort of a dull cream colour, but I've seen pictures of others, and none appear to be white?

With the exception of the cream Glory Skull, which I purchased from matches, the other 3 I got direct from McQueen.co.uk.


----------



## Kathleen37

Shoes. You know, I hadn't realised exactly how long it had been since I'd purchased a pair of McQueen shoes. I think all of these are from the spring/summer 2003 (2003!!) collection, but the only receipt I had is for the butterfly sandals, and I got them from Yoox Italy in April 2004. One of the many things I loved about Lee was how often he made me chuckle; I never managed to get a pair, but I always wanted a pair of his "Rosary" sandals. Naughty boy!

Anyhoo, here we go;






These were worn (on the catwalk) with the skull scarves through the loops and then crossed over across the legs. These are incredibly comfy shoes, although I've never actually worn any of these shoes out and about. I'm a bit sad and never tend to wear shoes I really love. 











These look much better on than in these pictures. The leather straps again, are crossed over and wrapped round the leg.











I loved these and they were sold out and I thought I'd missed them, when they suddenly appeared on Yoox so I finally managed to get a pair. Love them, they're my favourites. 

So, that's currently all my shoes - but If I'm lucky, I may be able to post a new pair here in a few weeks time. Wish me luck!!

I haven't any other McQueen, again, don't know why as his bags are just wonderful. Hopefully I'll be able to change that soon. One other thing I had, I think last year or the year before? is this charity bag. I think you can still get them very cheap on Ebay - I just got it because I liked the design






Thanks again everyone for all your help. Love this thread. Here's to hoping I'll be able to contribute more in the future!!

I think he said it best; God Bless McQueen!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for sharing Kathleen!!! I love the Alexander the Great scarf... I would love to find the God Save McQueen!

Your cream glory skull scarf is amaaaaazing!


----------



## Kathleen37

Of course, thank's Bella - nothing like getting a quote wrong!! :0)

God Save McQueen!!

*doh*


----------



## BellaShoes

EEK!! You have the _God save McQueen_ silk scarf?! I love it!!! From McQueen.com? 

Excuse me for a little bit, I have business to tend to...


----------



## carlinha

*318* - i love that clutch it is so unique!

*blush* - i love your shoes, but my fave is the one with the curved heel!  i'm still looking for one!

*bella* - gorgeous scarf collection + winged booties!

*kathleen* - wow love all your scarves.... i want the leopard pashmina badly!!!  the shoes are beautiful also, especially the one with the butterfly in the heel!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks, *Carlinha*! BTW, I LOVE your Blue Loubies and your Blue Snakeskin McQueen Box Clutch!!  I'm STILL (not patiently) waiting for my first Box Clutch to be delivered!! I can't wait for it to get here, it's KILLING ME. It may be here today, but with my luck, it'll be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*YESSSSSSSSSSS*!!! Ladies, after a very very *VERRRRRRRY* long weekend, my newest McQueen baby has just arrived!!! She is lovely, and i can't wait to show her off to you all!! (*REVEAL LATER TONIGHT*)


----------



## Kathleen37

Fantastic - can't wait to see!!


----------



## Brennamom

So THIS is where all the cool kids hang out!!

Bella, shame on you for not telling me you started this!

Gorgeous stuff girls.  Really surprised a Reptilian scarf was found!  They are scarce as hens teeth!  Enjoy, it is a stunning find!

My most recent "find" was the antique gold/mauve pearl ring that I missed the first time and showed up on Zappos one day.  Zappos is interesting, an item will be 50% off for one day, then go to only 20% or 30% the day after.  Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey Brennamom!! - it was you who told me about Matches and got me my first scarf - the Glory Skull. Look what you started!!! 

"All the cool kids" Hehehehe

Good to see you, many thanks!!


----------



## Brennamom

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey Brennamom!! - it was you who told me about Matches and got me my first scarf - the Glory Skull. Look what you started!!!
> 
> "All the cool kids" Hehehehe
> 
> Good to see you, many thanks!!



Hey Kathleen!!  You are most welcome, and in my defense, I did warn you before hand.

What do we think about the possibility of Sarah B doing the royal wedding gown?


----------



## 318Platinum

*Brenna* - I am absolutely excited about this!!! I really hope and pray that it is indeed the Alexander McQueen Fashion House that will be doing the wedding dress!!! This could really Make or Break her as the Creative Director for McQueen, but I believe she has already proven herself to everyone so far!!


----------



## 318Platinum

(*Teaser 1*)


----------



## coco5

318platinum said:


> (*teaser 1*)



open open open!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Brennamom said:


> So THIS is where all the cool kids hang out!!
> 
> Bella, shame on you for not telling me you started this!
> 
> Gorgeous stuff girls. Really surprised a Reptilian scarf was found! They are scarce as hens teeth! Enjoy, it is a stunning find!
> 
> My most recent "find" was the antique gold/mauve pearl ring that I missed the first time and showed up on Zappos one day. Zappos is interesting, an item will be 50% off for one day, then go to only 20% or 30% the day after. Anyone else notice that?


 
:ninja: Sorry Brenna! We needed a place to chat all thing McQueen!!!

As for Zappos, yes!! I scored my Tattoo Chain scarf for 50% now it is 20%


----------



## 318Platinum

(*Teaser 2*) - Last Teaser y'all!! :greengrin: I will have it revealed by 5:30PM Central Time!!  I hope you all LOVE it as much as I do!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Carlinha!!!! Woman, you are your rotating avatars are KILLLLLING me!


----------



## BellaShoes

Spill it *318*... no time to be a tease!


----------



## 318Platinum

LOL @ *Bella*!!! You're right!! I had to wait a *WHOLE WEEKEND* before it was delivered, so Here is the newest member of my McQueen Family!!! My Very First Box Clutch!! Let me know what you all think!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ohhhhhhh, congrats!!! Love the red lining... wear her in fabulous health!!!!


----------



## am2022

love it!



318Platinum said:


> LOL @ *Bella*!!! You're right!! I had to wait a *WHOLE WEEKEND* before it was delivered, so Here is the newest member of my McQueen Family!!! My Very First Box Clutch!! Let me know what you all think!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks, *Bella* & *Amacasa*!!! I will definitely try my best!!  I fell in love with it when I first saw it, and I knew it was MINE!!! lol. I can't wait to take her out on the town (Whenever that may be) How do you all wear your Box Clutches?? Regular clothing, or just Formal wear?


----------



## papertiger

*318Platinum* congratulations,

Chic, cool, classic and just a little bit dark


----------



## Brennamom

Gorgeous clutch 318!  I'm sure you will rock it regardless of the situation!

I'm stalking this one...





I WISH I had gotten this one!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Brenna*, I have seen the one at Hu's, gorgeous! The second is fabulous..what season?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*318- *yay it is gorgeous congrats!!!

*brenna- *love both bags so pretty! Are you planning to get the first one?


----------



## 318Platinum

Fabulous bags, *Brenna*!!! I absolutely LOVE The Samurai Print Canvas!!! I am thinking of getting it myself!! As for the Rose bag, I LOVE it, but I love it even more in the Faithful Bowler!! *Bella*, The Camo Rose Tote is from the SS 2010 Collection.  They have a matching top, but it's a Small, I believe at Yoox.com.

Thanks, *Dezy* and *PaperTige*r!!! My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Fabulous bags, *Brenna*!!! I absolutely LOVE The Samurai Print Canvas!!! I am thinking of getting it myself!! As for the Rose bag, I LOVE it, but I love it even more in the Faithful Bowler!! *Bella*, The Camo Rose Tote is from the SS 2010 Collection.  They have a matching top, but *it's a Small, I believe at Yoox.com.*
> 
> Thanks, *Dezy* and *PaperTige*r!!! My thoughts exactly!!



Didn't see it but found this  Evil site, that is!


----------



## Brennamom

Oops, found it, and this: Gorgey cardigan w/satin!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Didn't see it but found this  Evil site, that is!
> cdn.yoox.biz/39/39200906ep_12_f.jpg



*Brenna* - That is gorgeous, and I have seen that myself and it is HOTT!!
As far as the Camo Rose Top I was telling you about, it's still there!! It's a racerback top, and it's 100% Silk. here are the pictures.


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> *Brenna* - That is gorgeous, and I have seen that myself and it is HOTT!!
> As far as the Camo Rose Top I was telling you about, it's still there!! It's a racerback top, and it's 100% Silk. here are the pictures.



Yup, but I don't like the degrade towards the bottom.  That same season had a racerback in cotton/lycra that was the whole patter top to bottom.

Oh, FWIW, I cannot stand BH AMQ!  If I want anything from a boutique, I'll call Vegas or use the website!  Those in BH need a serious attitude adjust.  LV is always nice and helpful in person and over the phone.  Such a diff! PLUS, they are open till midnight!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Brenna* - Oops, I didn't see your post till just now. LOL I hate that it is gone, but I know they used to have a Gorgeous Silk Top, with the same print. Here's an exact picture of it. Plus, I have the image of a McQueen model wearing the Silk Racerback Top (I got these images from alexandermcqueen.com)


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Yup, but I don't like the degrade towards the bottom.  That same season had a racerback in cotton/lycra that was the whole patter top to bottom.
> 
> Oh, FWIW, I cannot stand BH AMQ!  If I want anything from a boutique, I'll call Vegas or use the website!  Those in BH need a serious attitude adjust.  LV is always nice and helpful in person and over the phone.  Such a diff! PLUS, they are open till midnight!!



Oh okay, yeah, I don't like the fade either, But the silk blouse is HOTT! I ONLY deal with LV McQueen!! NYC is a TOTAL AND COMPLETE MESS!! I live in Louisiana, so I have only had the lovely pleasure of dealing with McQueen over the phone or online, but I can tell you now that LA and NYC need SERIOUS attitude adjustments!! I plan on going to the McQueen Exhibit in NYC, and I will stop by McQueen, BUT if they give me ANY crap when I walk in, I will tear that place APART!!!  (Done Venting) 

Oh, BTW, thats a nice Cardi,


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Oh okay, yeah, I don't like the fade either, But the silk blouse is HOTT! I ONLY deal with LV McQueen!! NYC is a TOTAL AND COMPLETE MESS!! I live in Louisiana, so I have only had the lovely pleasure of dealing with McQueen over the phone or online, but I can tell you now that LA and NYC need SERIOUS attitude adjustments!! *I plan on going to the McQueen Exhibit in NYC*, and I will stop by McQueen, BUT if they give me ANY crap when I walk in, I will tear that place APART!!!  (Done Venting)
> 
> Oh, BTW, thats a nice Cardi,



The silk blouse is TDF!  Too bad you don't still have it.  

I'm coming in from Cali to see it Memorial Day weekend!

Has anyone seen it yet?  I'll stop at the boutique too, I'd like to see if they still have the python bracelet from FNO last year.  It's still on the website but it can't be shipped to CAL...


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> The silk blouse is TDF!  Too bad you don't still have it.
> 
> I'm coming in from Cali to see it Memorial Day weekend!
> 
> Has anyone seen it yet?  I'll stop at the boutique too, I'd like to see if they still have the python bracelet from FNO last year.  It's still on the website but it can't be shipped to CAL...



I don't think the Exhibition is showing just yet. I don't know if you will have much luck in McQueen NYC with a last season python bracelet. Last time I called them, they told me that they aren't carrying ANYTHING from last season, only current season. I hope you do find what you are looking for, *Brenna*. (*P.S.* *I hate that I'm not going to be able to watch the McQueen Women's AW 2011 Show in Paris tomorrow. Does anyone know if a live link for the show tomorrow?*)


----------



## carlinha

omg *318*!!!!!!  your clutch!!!!!!!! 

i DIE!!! 

please tell me where you bought it from!!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> I don't think the Exhibition is showing just yet. I don't know if you will have much luck in McQueen NYC with a last season python bracelet. Last time I called them, they told me that they aren't carrying ANYTHING from last season, only current season. I hope you do find what you are looking for, *Brenna*. (*P.S.* *I hate that I'm not going to be able to watch the McQueen Women's AW 2011 Show in Paris tomorrow. Does anyone know if a live link for the show tomorrow?*)


 
Oh duh!  It doesn't start till May 3 (?)...I was confusing it with the Van Cleef exhibit I'm also going to see that started already.  Can ya tell I'm impatient??


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> omg *318*!!!!!!  your clutch!!!!!!!!
> 
> i DIE!!!
> 
> please tell me where you bought it from!!!



*Carlinha* - I bought it from this fabulous little upscale Dallas boutique called Forty Five Ten!! I bought the last one in the style that I have, but the only McQueen clutches that they have left are pictured below! I want the White Crystal Box Clutch, but It is far out of my range right now!! the Gold Studded is the one I have, so it's no longer available, but the White Crystal and the Multi-Colored Crystal are still available. My SA there is Alli, if you call or visit. Tell her JorMarcus sent you. If she isn't there, ask for Grey.  They are extremely helpful, so you should feel right at home.


----------



## 318Platinum

*Carlinha* - Gold Studded (is Home with me), White Crystal (Still Available) Multi-Colored (Still Available)


----------



## carlinha

thanks *318*!!!  i love the white crystal one   but i am in love with your clutch!!!  it is the same one that drew barrymore used... i don't think any of the boutiques carried this colorway.  only the black/silver studs, and the flesh/gold studs, and red/gold studs


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> thanks *318*!!!  i love the white crystal one   but i am in love with your clutch!!!  it is the same one that drew barrymore used... i don't think any of the boutiques carried this colorway.  only the black/silver studs, and the flesh/gold studs, and red/gold studs



WOW!!! Are you serious?? I never knew she carried that clutch!!! It looks FAB on her, BTW!!! I spoke with Laura in LV and she said the exact same thing you said!! Now that you mention it, I haven't seen anyone else with this particular clutch!! I am lucky to have found this treasure then!  I am in no way a fan of Gold, but when I saw this clutch, touched it, and held it, I said to myself, *YOU ARE MINE*!!!! :devil:


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! Are you serious?? I never knew she carried that clutch!!! It looks FAB on her, BTW!!! I spoke with Laura in LV and she said the exact same thing you said!! Now that you mention it, I haven't seen anyone else with this particular clutch!! I am lucky to have found this treasure then!  I am in no way a fan of Gold, but when I saw this clutch, touched it, and held it, I said to myself, *YOU ARE MINE*!!!! :devil:



yes you are definitely SOOOO LUCKY!!!  i have been looking high and low for that clutch... sigh, so jealous!  but so happy for you!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> yes you are definitely SOOOO LUCKY!!!  i have been looking high and low for that clutch... sigh, so jealous!  but so happy for you!



Well, thank you so much!! I am really happy that I was able to get it. I love this clutch, and it is my FIRST skull clutch! I ONLY had DeManta Clutches before this one. Don't give up your search. It may be just around the corner when you least expect it  This may be my First, but it will definitely not be my LAST!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow, 318 - what a beauty!! Absolutely gorgeous!!

And carlinha, what a wonderful profile pic - beautiful colour!!

Thanks!


----------



## chemistshmemist

Hey guys, I was just wandering around the McQueen website and saw that they have the gray catacomb scarf back up for $189. (as well as the pashmina, and several heavy-knit men's scarves, but they're doing the funky $0.00/sold out thing).

I'm rather tempted to grab it, but I'm not sure if this is just falsely raising hope, hehe.

--edited to fix typos... hopefully I got all of 'em


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you, *Kathleen*, and *Carlihna*, I LOVE blue, and your profile pic is *HELLA HOTT*!!!  I kept meaning to tell you that!!.

*Chemist* - It would be better if you call E-Commerce and talk to Adrian directly and ask her if the scarves you are wanting are still in stock. That way, you'd know for a fact, and you can go ahead and place your order online. For some reason, she told me that they can't accept orders over the phone. I guess they need some kind of paper trail?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> thanks *318*!!! i love the white crystal one  but i am in love with your clutch!!! it is the same one that drew barrymore used... i don't think any of the boutiques carried this colorway. only the black/silver studs, and the flesh/gold studs, and red/gold studs


 
wow Drew looks amazing and she's wearing my Tribtoos
*318- *it is truly a gorgeous clutch!! congrats again! 
*c- *I hope you find one honey!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*, wasn't the black/gold combo in LA? Or maybe it was just the red....


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Thank you, *Kathleen*, and *Carlihna*, I LOVE blue, and your profile pic is *HELLA HOTT*!!!  I kept meaning to tell you that!!.
> 
> *Chemist* - It would be better if *you call E-Commerce* and talk to Adrian directly and ask her if the scarves you are wanting are still in stock. That way, you'd know for a fact, and you can go ahead and place your order online. For some reason, she told me that they can't accept orders over the phone. I guess they need some kind of paper trail?



OMG, there's a phone # for the website???  Do you know how many unanswered emails I've sent??  Arrgghh!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, wasn't the black/gold combo in LA? Or maybe it was just the red....


 
I think it was just the red.


----------



## BellaShoes

Me too *Dezy*, I think it was red/gold....


So.... anyone around for a little matinee?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hmmm, no one is here?


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Me too *Dezy*, I think it was red/gold....
> 
> 
> So.... anyone around for a little matinee?



What matinee?


----------



## BellaShoes

A mid day reveal = matinee!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

_Looks like it's just me and you kid_... 

Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....

I present to you my 1st Alexander McQueen Clutch and it is so very fabulous......

*Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> OMG, there's a phone # for the website???  Do you know how many unanswered emails I've sent??  Arrgghh!



I *ALWAYS* like to talk to someone, so when I was about to place my first McQueen Online order, I wanted to make sure that they still indeed had the clutch that I wanted. I'm not sure what the number is (Looking through my McQueen receipt envelopes) okay, this car here clearly states "*For all customer service inquiries please contact 800-307-3150*". I believe that is the number I call to make sure the item that I was about to order was in fact STILL in stock. Hopes this helps, *Brenna*, and everyone else! Let me know if I was any help.


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> _Looks like it's just me and you kid_...
> 
> Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....
> 
> I present to you my 1st Alexander McQueen Clutch and it is so very fabulous......
> 
> *Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, *Bella*!!! That clutch is TRULY BEAUTIFUL!!!! It's so Shiny!!! CONGRATS on your sexy, new purchase!! I didn't know this was your first McQueen Box Clutch. Is it your FIRST McQueen clutch, PERIOD??


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks 318, yes... first AMQ clutch, purse, period....


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks 318, yes... first AMQ clutch, purse, period....




Oh okay. Well, I must say, you are off to a FAB start, *Bella*!! Is this the one you said was in Customs? I really want the Box Clutch you have to be my next clutch purchase! It looks so good!!! I hope you ALWAYS carry it in good health!! I am EXTREMELY happy for you  You really make me wanna go order this one right now!!! lol and I guess it is just me and you, Kid!! lol, I love when Big says that!


----------



## BellaShoes

mmmmm, Big


----------



## 318Platinum

*Bella* - Hahahaha, I think i'm going to watch the SATC Complete Series tonight!!! lol.


----------



## NANI1972

Bella I am so jealy of your clutch! Congrats use it in good health! Where did you find it?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Nani*!! Matches!! It came out to about $200 less than US retail!


----------



## carlinha

congrats *bella*!!!!  clutch twin, isn't she just stunning?!??!?!!? 

i warn you it's addicting... i don't think this will be your first and last!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Bella I am so jealy of your clutch! Congrats use it in good health! Where did you find it?



Here you go!
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...der-mcqueen-AM-Z-236715-ADQ70-bags-NUDE/47836


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Carlinha*! I absolutely love it! I am so happy I chose the nude... the gold is nice and muted against the nude...


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> I *ALWAYS* like to talk to someone, so when I was about to place my first McQueen Online order, I wanted to make sure that they still indeed had the clutch that I wanted. I'm not sure what the number is (Looking through my McQueen receipt envelopes) okay, this car here clearly states "*For all customer service inquiries please contact 800-307-3150*". I believe that is the number I call to make sure the item that I was about to order was in fact STILL in stock. Hopes this helps, *Brenna*, and everyone else! Let me know if I was any help.


 
Thanks so much!!  It's going in the contact list!!


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> _Looks like it's just me and you kid_...
> 
> Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....
> 
> I present to you my 1st Alexander McQueen Clutch and it is so very fabulous......
> 
> *Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!


 
Just gorgeous, my dear!  Good job!


----------



## Kathleen37

Bella - your clutch is wonderful!! What a beauty!!

Re "God Save McQueen" silk - Have you read or seen any thing about this?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105984

"Dark-gray and off-white sheer silk-chiffon scarf with a 'God Save McQueen' motif and a skull, crown and Union Jack print. Alexander McQueen scarf has a stitched trim. 100% silk. Dry clean"


The description looks fab, but I'm wondering if they've pictured the wrong scarf? I can't seen any black and white union jack, or any  "God Save McQueen"?

(I'm very tempted too by this shiny gold scarf

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105981


----------



## ochie

*318-* congrats! and getting the last one was definitely meant to be yours. lucky you!
*bella-* congrats! absolutely stunning!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you so much, *Ochie*!!   I am really lucky to have found this "Black Beauty"!!! LOL Thinking of a Ferragamo or Bulgari Card holder to hold my cards in the clutch, i'n not sure just yet!! 

*Kathleen* - I thought I was the only one who noticed that!!! I have passed by this car MANY times wondering where it says that on that scarf!! I don't see it, I don't even think that scarf has any writing on it, other than the tag, so I'm thinking someone must have named it wrong or something!!

(*Just saw the AW11-12 McQueen Womens Show, and I must say, I am really loving Sarah Burton's take on the house! This collection gives me some Chanel in a sense*) I'm not trying to start a riot here, but that's just me. Take a look for yourself and tell me what you all think?


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Bella - your clutch is wonderful!! What a beauty!!
> 
> Re "God Save McQueen" silk - Have you read or seen any thing about this?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105984
> 
> "Dark-gray and off-white sheer silk-chiffon scarf with a 'God Save McQueen' motif and a skull, crown and Union Jack print. Alexander McQueen scarf has a stitched trim. 100% silk. Dry clean"
> 
> 
> The description looks fab, but I'm wondering if they've pictured the wrong scarf? I can't seen any black and white union jack, or any  "God Save McQueen"?
> 
> (I'm very tempted too by this shiny gold scarf
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105981




*Kathleen* - I went back and studied the scarf. It does have the Back and White Union Jacks on it. It is really small little prints of it all over the scarf, and as far as the "God Save McQueen"? I'm guessing that it doesn't say it, but the design that all of the Black and White Union Jacks are in, makes the "God Save McQueen" Motif that is usually associated with the "GSM" scarf. Hope this helps. I wish they carried a straight on picture of the entire scarf lying down!!


----------



## Kathleen37

The little round squiggles? Wow - I missed that. I was just going to email them to ask if they had a better picture. 

What a disappointment....

Thanks!


----------



## Anne_O

Kathleen37 said:


> Bella - your clutch is wonderful!! What a beauty!!
> 
> Re "God Save McQueen" silk - Have you read or seen any thing about this?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105984
> 
> "Dark-gray and off-white sheer silk-chiffon scarf with a 'God Save McQueen' motif and a skull, crown and Union Jack print. Alexander McQueen scarf has a stitched trim. 100% silk. Dry clean"
> 
> 
> The description looks fab, but I'm wondering if they've pictured the wrong scarf? I can't seen any black and white union jack, or any  "God Save McQueen"?




Kathleen, this is funny, I thought the exact same thing! I contacted the NAP customer service to ask for a picture of the full scarf, but they never replied... I sure see little flowery patterns on the pic of the model wearing it, but no sign of skulls and Union Jacks... it would be SO easier just to put a pic of the full thing, I don't know why they don't do it?


----------



## Anne_O

By the way, am I the only one underwhelmed by yesterday's collection at Paris Fashion Week? I loved what Sarah did during last season, but this one felt a bit, I don't know, "soulless"... most people seem to love it, though!


----------



## 318Platinum

Anne_O said:


> By the way, am I the only one underwhelmed by yesterday's collection at Paris Fashion Week? I loved what Sarah did during last season, but this one felt a bit, I don't know, "soulless"... most people seem to love it, though!


.       

*Annie* - looking back at the show, and actually sitting and evaluating the collection, I really do feel like it is Chanel! That's not good in my opinion, because I feel as if majority of Chanel clothing is Clean Cut, precisely tailored, but most of all, PLAIN and no real excitement, eventhough most of them I can see me buying!! That is my opinion of the collection, and I should have not rushed my feelings when I was truly just excited to see some new McQueen collections!! I feel as if Sarah really played this collection TOO SAFE, and TOO NEUTRAL!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> _Looks like it's just me and you kid_...
> 
> Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....
> 
> I present to you my 1st Alexander McQueen Clutch and it is so very fabulous......
> 
> *Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!


 
oh *bella *she is soooooooo gorgeous! So happy you decided on this one I love it! Enjoy every outing with her! 

I so miss SATC right now....


----------



## BellaShoes

^Thank you so much *Dezy*.... you were a key contributor to my late night shopping binge 

Thank you brenna and ochie!!!


----------



## carlinha

Anne_O said:


> By the way, am I the only one underwhelmed by yesterday's collection at Paris Fashion Week? I loved what Sarah did during last season, but this one felt a bit, I don't know, "soulless"... most people seem to love it, though!



it was very "black swan/white swan"... it was OK... not as spectacular as some of AMQ's shows were though.


----------



## mcq

Kathleen37 said:


> Where abouts are you in Europe? I've purchased McQueen from
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> and know they ship within Europe. They don't have the bangle on the website at the moment, but I have seen them on there. A phone call may get you one?
> 
> McQueens UK site will only ship to the UK (although the shop may ship outside)
> 
> If you let us know where you are, we may be able to give more options? (I have a French link for example)
> 
> Good luck in your search, the bangle is lovely!



Thank you for the website! I'll contact them!
I'm from the Netherlands, and so far I know there are not really Dutch webshops with McQueen stuff.

My birthday is coming up so I hope I can buy it as a present for myself


----------



## BellaShoes

carlinha said:


> it was very "black swan/white swan"... it was OK... not as spectacular as some of AMQ's shows were though.


 
I agree but I still found it stunning....

This dress made me dream of planning a 2nd wedding day with my DH  imagine walking down the aisle in that number!


----------



## carlinha

^yes that's one of my favorite pieces


----------



## OMGxBecky

chemistshmemist said:


> Hey guys, I was just wandering around the McQueen website and saw that they have the gray catacomb scarf back up for $189. (as well as the pashmina, and several heavy-knit men's scarves, but they're doing the funky $0.00/sold out thing).
> 
> I'm rather tempted to grab it, but I'm not sure if this is just falsely raising hope, hehe.



I saw it too and figured what the heck, and purchased. I really expected an email saying that it wasn't available, but instead got one saying it has been shipped! 

I am so enjoying this thread and seeing everyone's great McQueen finds!


----------



## chemistshmemist

OMGxBecky said:


> I saw it too and figured what the heck, and purchased. I really expected an email saying that it wasn't available, but instead got one saying it has been shipped!
> 
> I am so enjoying this thread and seeing everyone's great McQueen finds!



eep! you and me both!  I purchased it in the middle of the night and was so jittery and nervous the next morning when I checked it again and they took out the listing, but lo and behold, it's 3 business days away from being delivered (with free shipping for a sale-priced item!)


----------



## mcq

I made a picture from my McQueen bag:






And I also fell in love with this one (which I'm now chasing for)





But what a lovely stuff that everyone has! 

(I hope my English is correct otherwise...I'm sorry!)


----------



## Kathleen37

Your angel bag is lovely!! 

I've not seen that Bosch bag before, but it looks great! I hope you find one. 

And your English is very good


----------



## Kathleen37

Guys, congrats on the catacomb scarf - what a bargain!!

Please post pics when they arrive!

THanks

K


----------



## papertiger

318Platinum said:


> Thank you so much, *Ochie*!!   I am really lucky to have found this "Black Beauty"!!! LOL Thinking of a Ferragamo or Bulgari Card holder to hold my cards in the clutch, i'n not sure just yet!!
> 
> *Kathleen* - I thought I was the only one who noticed that!!! I have passed by this car MANY times wondering where it says that on that scarf!! I don't see it, I don't even think that scarf has any writing on it, other than the tag, so I'm thinking someone must have named it wrong or something!!
> 
> (*Just saw the AW11-12 McQueen Womens Show, and I must say, I am really loving Sarah Burton's take on the house! This collection gives me some Chanel in a sense) I'm not trying to start a riot here, but that's just me. Take a look for yourself and tell me what you all think?*



Check out McQueen A/W 2003 - the clothes are so similar, Burton has obviously been going through the archive. 

it's great for me I bought it all already - 8 years ago 

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/show.aspx/full-length-photos/id,929


----------



## papertiger

mcq said:


> I made a picture from my McQueen bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also fell in love with this one (which I'm now chasing for)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what a lovely stuff that everyone has!
> 
> (I hope my English is correct otherwise...I'm sorry!)



Love love love your bag! You can wear it everyday.

I think your 'next' one is great too


----------



## mcq

@ Kathleen: Thanks!  I think about every word when I type 
@ Papertiger: That's why I bought the Angel one first...because it's a bag you can wear everyday and to every event! And the leather is so soft and loveley!


----------



## TheDutchess

^I love that bag *mcq*!

Just wanted to share my 1st purchase of a McQueen item, it's small but I'm very excited and can't wait for it to arrive! And I got it for a steal too (110 euro's)


----------



## Kathleen37

Excellent, Duchess! Please post photo's when it arrives as i keep looking at the skull purses and would love to see photo's of one. Really good price too!! Well done!!

I hope it arrives for your birthday!


----------



## mcq

That's a really nice purse Dutchess!
Where did you bought it? 

This morning I was looking for the bag and the bracelet I want and I bumped into this site; *XXXXXX* and it is al fake! 
Quote from the website: ''As you know, the authentic Alexander McQueen can only be  purchased from authorized dealers. Our Alexander McQueen are Grade AAA+  Replicas, 99.9% the same as the original ones. We copy every design and  detail exactly from the originals, but they are not sold or represented  as originals. They are for novelty purpose only. We guarantee that they  are 100% brand new. They look and smell just like the real ones. You  could hardly tell them apart.''

Did someone already know this website? I was pretty shocked actually...is it legal because they put it on their site that it's fake?


----------



## 318Platinum

*MCQ* - I LOVE the Angel Print Leather Hobo Satchel!! I also Love the DeManta Clutch with the same design!!!  As for the Bosch Jacquard Tote, I absolutely love that particular tote and I saw it many times of NAP, and even once I think on Zappos, but I am not too fond of the Crocodile-Embossed Leather!! I'd rather it be REAL Crocodile, Instead of Embossed, but I really wanted to go for a bag that was "Everyday" first!! 

That brings me to *TheDutchess*. I LOOVE your Skull Embossed Leather Wallet!! I have the DeManta Tote from AW 2010 That looks exactly like your wallet!! I wanted to get the wallet to match, but I use my tote as my MacBook Bag!!  It Is FAB!!

*PaperTiger* - You know what really makes me upset with people saying that " I'll NEVER buy McQueen Again!, and She doesn't know what she is doing!!!" The fact that these people have *NO IDEA* that Sarah B. has worked by Lee's side with the designs in his collections for over 15 years!! When we saw a past McQueen show, Sarah was in the collection all along!! Thats why I really don't have a problem buying future McQueen designs, she's only making them softer, less OUT THERE (which I liked about Lee )!! Also  Yes, I do see a similarity in AW03-04!! I say to Sarah, *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, HUN !!*


----------



## papertiger

318Platinum said:


> *MCQ* - I LOVE the Angel Print Leather Hobo Satchel!! I also Love the DeManta Clutch with the same design!!!  As for the Bosch Jacquard Tote, I absolutely love that particular tote and I saw it many times of NAP, and even once I think on Zappos, but I am not too fond of the Crocodile-Embossed Leather!! I'd rather it be REAL Crocodile, Instead of Embossed, but I really wanted to go for a bag that was "Everyday" first!!
> 
> That brings me to *TheDutchess*. I LOOVE your Skull Embossed Leather Wallet!! I have the DeManta Tote from AW 2010 That looks exactly like your wallet!! I wanted to get the wallet to match, but I use my tote as my MacBook Bag!!  It Is FAB!!
> 
> *PaperTiger* - *You know what really makes me upset with people saying that " I'll NEVER buy McQueen Again!, and She doesn't know what she is doing!!!" The fact that these people have NO IDEA that Sarah B. has worked by Lee's side with the designs in his collections for over 15 years!! When we saw a past McQueen show, Sarah was in the collection all along!! Thats why I really don't have a problem buying future McQueen designs, she's only making them softer, less OUT THERE (which I liked about Lee )!! Also  Yes, I do see a similarity in AW03-04!! I say to Sarah, **KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, HUN !!*





I love your passion *318Platinum* and agree with your every word .

Many of Lee's designs were more for show on the catwalk but what the buyers bought for their shops was very wearable, good quality, well fitting clothes. In fact I wish more buyers for the dept stores would actually buy more of the high-end 'out-there' shoes/boots/dresses/pieces. Lots of catwalk outfits are only made-to-order only now from McQueen and even those pieces are limited in quantity.

Some of those A/W'11 shoes/boots were V out-there no? 



*TheDutchess* cool!


----------



## slky

papertiger said:


> I love your passion *318Platinum* and agree with your every word .
> 
> Many of Lee's designs were more for show on the catwalk but what the buyers bought for their shops was very wearable, good quality, well fitting clothes. In fact I wish more buyers for the dept stores would actually buy more of the high-end 'out-there' shoes/boots/dresses/pieces. Lots of catwalk outfits are only made-to-order only now from McQueen and even those pieces are limited in quantity.
> 
> Some of those A/W'11 shoes/boots were V out-there no?
> 
> 
> 
> *TheDutchess* cool!



I think many people also weren't aware that Sarah Burton was fully in charge of the resort collections and the pre-fall ones. Lee oversaw it, but she designed pretty much everything for the 'in-between' seasons on her own and did a lot of the design work for the 'regular' SS & FW non-runway collections that ended up in store. I agree it's a shame many of the runway looks don't make it to the racks, although the McQueen flagships do tend to stock some of it. Also last year, Printemps (Parisian department store) had at least two of the runway dresses from the FW10 collection. 

I also agree regarding the FW11 shoes. And strangely they have the same aesthetic as the ones featured in the FW11 Louis Vuitton collection.


----------



## 318Platinum

papertiger said:


> I love your passion *318Platinum* and agree with your every word .
> 
> Many of Lee's designs were more for show on the catwalk but what the buyers bought for their shops was very wearable, good quality, well fitting clothes. In fact I wish more buyers for the dept stores would actually buy more of the high-end 'out-there' shoes/boots/dresses/pieces. Lots of catwalk outfits are only made-to-order only now from McQueen and even those pieces are limited in quantity.
> 
> Some of those A/W'11 shoes/boots were V out-there no?



*PaperTiger* - Awww, thank you!! I didn't realize that I was passionate about fashion! Thats good to know. Every now and then, I'll look at a fashion show, but I usually keep my eye out for McQueen, because I have ALWAYS been intrigued by the designs, prints, and overall look!! I just came across a Gorgy clutch, but I am more than certain that it was destroyed in the whole lawsuit deal with Hell's Angels!  And I haven't seen LV fashion show, but i am really feeling these boots from McQueen AW11-12. More so, I wish that the stores did carry main runway looks and footwear!! Especially my avatar footwear!!! I called EVERYONE possible for the Armadillos, but the more I talked to different people, the more I learned about them, and the more I knew it was IMPOSSIBLE to have a pair!  I love to try and get items that the EVERYDAY person would not even considering wearing, but try to make it or envision me making it an EVERYDAY look for me! *Do any of you own this AW10 Clutch or have seen it? What about the Gibbons Boots pictured below? I am feeling these AW11-12 boots by Sarah B.*


----------



## papertiger

slky said:


> I think many people also weren't aware that Sarah Burton was fully in charge of the resort collections and the pre-fall ones. Lee oversaw it, but she designed pretty much everything for the 'in-between' seasons on her own and did a lot of the design work for the 'regular' SS & FW non-runway collections that ended up in store. I agree it's a shame many of the runway looks don't make it to the racks, although the McQueen flagships do tend to stock some of it. Also last year, Printemps (Parisian department store) had at least two of the runway dresses from the FW10 collection.
> 
> I also agree regarding the FW11 shoes. And strangely they have the same aesthetic as the ones featured in the FW11 Louis Vuitton collection.



In that case I am even more in awe of her talent. 

This pre-fall '09 was one of my favourite collections

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2009PF-AMCQUEEN


----------



## papertiger

318Platinum said:


> *PaperTiger* - Awww, thank you!! I didn't realize that I was passionate about fashion! Thats good to know. Every now and then, I'll look at a fashion show, but I usually keep my eye out for McQueen, because I have ALWAYS been intrigued by the designs, prints, and overall look!! I just came across a Gorgy clutch, but I am more than certain that it was destroyed in the whole lawsuit deal with Hell's Angels!  And I haven't seen LV fashion show, but i am really feeling these boots from McQueen AW11-12. More so, I wish that the stores did carry main runway looks and footwear!! Especially my avatar footwear!!! I called EVERYONE possible for the Armadillos, but the more I talked to different people, the more I learned about them, and the more I knew it was IMPOSSIBLE to have a pair!  I love to try and get items that the EVERYDAY person would not even considering wearing, but try to make it or envision me making it an EVERYDAY look for me! *Do any of you own this AW10 Clutch or have seen it? What about the Gibbons Boots pictured below? I am feeling these AW11-12 boots by Sarah B.*





You have very regal angelic taste my dear, you must be a fairly queen 












If I see these I will let you know. What size A McQ shoe are you?

As for these booties I have a great feathered hat they would go with beautifully


----------



## mcq

Omg! The grey ones


----------



## bfali

I can't believe i've been away from this thread for so long.  I'm now going back and drooling over everyone's purchases!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LMAO, *PaperTiger*!!!!Thank you for your compliments, but what is a  Fairly Queen? lol I'm not sure what size I am in AMQ. I've never tried on a pair, but I can tell you that my feet are pretty large! I may wear a size 42 in Loubies if that gives you an idea? Do you think that McQueen will carry these shoes?


----------



## slky

318Platinum said:


> *PaperTiger* - Awww, thank you!! I didn't realize that I was passionate about fashion! Thats good to know. Every now and then, I'll look at a fashion show, but I usually keep my eye out for McQueen, because I have ALWAYS been intrigued by the designs, prints, and overall look!! I just came across a Gorgy clutch, but I am more than certain that it was destroyed in the whole lawsuit deal with Hell's Angels!  And I haven't seen LV fashion show, but i am really feeling these boots from McQueen AW11-12. More so, I wish that the stores did carry main runway looks and footwear!! Especially my avatar footwear!!! I called EVERYONE possible for the Armadillos, but the more I talked to different people, the more I learned about them, and the more I knew it was IMPOSSIBLE to have a pair!  I love to try and get items that the EVERYDAY person would not even considering wearing, but try to make it or envision me making it an EVERYDAY look for me! *Do any of you own this AW10 Clutch or have seen it? What about the Gibbons Boots pictured below? I am feeling these AW11-12 boots by Sarah B.*



It makes no sense for McQueen to produce and distribute the more extravagant runway looks in mass, as these garments and shoes are more Haute Couture than Ready-to-Wear (i.e. Chanel stores don't carry the label's Haute Couture garments either). They are offered on a bespoke basis to a limited clientele, since it would be a waste of money to distribute various sizes to a mass population of which only very few would actually buy these items. The majority of the 'Plato's Atlantis' collection was actually sold in-store and I saw more than half of the FW10 dresses in the flagship (some even went on sale). I actually tried on the (snakeskin) Armadillo boots in the showrooms, but no way I could wear that on a daily basis - or justify the price tag. I do recall seeing that clutch in the Milan flagship last October by the way.

My suggestion if you are seriously interested in anything from a McQueen collection (or any designer): take note well in advance of what you want (i.e. shortly after the collection is first shown on the runway or in the showrooms). Contact McQueen's PR department and place a request to have an item made to order or alternatively, request to be contacted when an item hits a store near you/be placed on a wait list. Also booking an appointment to see the new collection in the showroom is a good idea if you want to see something in person first. Once the collection hits stores or worse yet, if it's a previous collection, sourcing the more obscure items you want will be very difficult.


----------



## papertiger

Fairy Queens - not so far from McQueen's, they could do with a few McQueen-ly accessories I think


----------



## papertiger

318Platinum said:


> LMAO, *PaperTiger*!!!!Thank you for your compliments, but what is a  Fairly Queen? lol I'm not sure what size I am in AMQ. I've never tried on a pair, but I can tell you that my feet are pretty large! I may wear a size 42 in Loubies if that gives you an idea? Do you think that McQueen will carry these shoes?



I don't have any McQueen shoes either but I have tried them on. The really 'out there' shoes and boots go first in London

I will lookout for these angel's booties for you (prob 40/41) but they were from last season 

Did you see these?

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/Spring-Summer-10/Shoes/High-Heels.aspx

it's a shame the SAMURAI SCRIMSHAW SCALE PLATFORM doesn't come in white 

but the FLESH FISH-BONE PLATFORM sandal do and they still have 40s and 41s 

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...-Heels/P-FLESH-FISH-BONE-PLATFORM-SANDAL.aspx


----------



## 318Platinum

slky said:


> It makes no sense for McQueen to produce and distribute the more extravagant runway looks in mass, as these garments and shoes are more Haute Couture than Ready-to-Wear (i.e. Chanel stores don't carry the label's Haute Couture garments either). They are offered on a bespoke basis to a limited clientele, since it would be a waste of money to distribute various sizes to a mass population of which only very few would actually buy these items. The majority of the 'Plato's Atlantis' collection was actually sold in-store and I saw more than half of the FW10 dresses in the flagship (some even went on sale). I actually tried on the (snakeskin) Armadillo boots in the showrooms, but no way I could wear that on a daily basis - or justify the price tag. I do recall seeing that clutch in the Milan flagship last October by the way.
> 
> My suggestion if you are seriously interested in anything from a McQueen collection (or any designer): take note well in advance of what you want (i.e. shortly after the collection is first shown on the runway or in the showrooms). Contact McQueen's PR department and place a request to have an item made to order or alternatively, request to be contacted when an item hits a store near you/be placed on a wait list. Also booking an appointment to see the new collection in the showroom is a good idea if you want to see something in person first. Once the collection hits stores or worse yet, if it's a previous collection, sourcing the more obscure items you want will be very difficult.





Slky - I have called McQueen HQ and even emailed back and forth a few times with the Assistant Buyer for McQueen. I know that a LOT of the runway looks are Haute Couture/MTO. It is RIDICULOUS what all you have to go through in order to receive a Haute Couture garment. Many may not know the details in obtaining a Haute Couture gown, but It's pretty painstaking. Regardless, the Armadillo Platforms are FAB, and if you really wanted to, you could wear them daily. Heels aren't for everyone, and Haute Couture isn't, either. It was more of general speaking and just wishful thinking on my part for these items to be in stores actually for sale to the public. Also, Our purchases that we display on TPF aren't for everyone, either, but they are available to the public for purchase. Believe it or not, Haute Couture is a BIG MONETARY LOSS for fashion Houses all over, just because there are a very scarce amount of people in the world that can afford it, and even more so, that are interested in paying well over $65,000 for a MTO gown! There are a lot of things i'm willing to spend my money on, and the Armadillos are definitely one of them, and I would *NO DOUBT ROCK THEM EVERYDAY*!!!


----------



## papertiger

slky said:


> It makes no sense for McQueen to produce and distribute the more extravagant runway looks in mass, as these garments and shoes are more Haute Couture than Ready-to-Wear (i.e. Chanel stores don't carry the label's Haute Couture garments either). They are offered on a bespoke basis to a limited clientele, since it would be a waste of money to distribute various sizes to a mass population of which only very few would actually buy these items. The majority of the 'Plato's Atlantis' collection was actually sold in-store and I saw more than half of the FW10 dresses in the flagship (some even went on sale). I actually tried on the (snakeskin) Armadillo boots in the showrooms, but no way I could wear that on a daily basis - or justify the price tag. I do recall seeing that clutch in the Milan flagship last October by the way.
> 
> My suggestion if you are seriously interested in anything from a McQueen collection (or any designer): take note well in advance of what you want (i.e. shortly after the collection is first shown on the runway or in the showrooms). Contact McQueen's PR department and place a request to have an item made to order or alternatively, request to be contacted when an item hits a store near you/be placed on a wait list. Also booking an appointment to see the new collection in the showroom is a good idea if you want to see something in person first. Once the collection hits stores or worse yet, if it's a previous collection, sourcing the more obscure items you want will be very difficult.



All good, but we better warn people the prices are serious stuff usually around 4K and up < and UP <


----------



## BellaShoes

I absolutely love how this thread took off and is 16 pages deep now... why did it take so long to start one?!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> I absolutely love how this thread took off and is 16 pages deep now... why did it take so long to start one?!



*Bella* - Because we were out buying FAB McQueen Finds to post on this FAB Thread of yours!!


----------



## 318Platinum

papertiger said:


> I don't have any McQueen shoes either but I have tried them on. The really 'out there' shoes and boots go first in London
> 
> I will lookout for these angel's booties for you (prob 40/41) but they were from last season
> 
> Did you see these?
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/Spring-Summer-10/Shoes/High-Heels.aspx
> 
> it's a shame the SAMURAI SCRIMSHAW SCALE PLATFORM doesn't come in white
> 
> but the FLESH FISH-BONE PLATFORM sandal do and they still have 40s and 41s
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...-Heels/P-FLESH-FISH-BONE-PLATFORM-SANDAL.aspx




*PaperTiger *- I know that the Feather Gibbons Boots I won't find, and the size I would need alone is a wasted effort! lol. I do LOVe the Samurai Scrimshaw Leather Cage Heels, and I know that they go up to an US 11 1/2, I believe!! The Fish Bone Heels are FAB, and the biggest thing I love about all of them........THE CURVED HEEL!!!! Yes!!!


----------



## TheDutchess

Thank you *Kathleen37*! Although you must have confused me with someone else, my birthday is in June 



mcq said:


> That's a really nice purse Dutchess!
> 
> Where did you bought it?



Thank you  I got it a Dutch webstore www.artishock.nl (click on "wintercollection 2010"). 
They still have it in stock so if anyone's interested...  they ship within the EU but unfortunately the site is in Dutch, if anyone needs help translating I'm HTH 

And thank you *318Platinum* (I'm a size 42/43 in shoes so I know how you feel ) & *PaperTiger* (love your coat!)


----------



## bfali

318Platinum- you are prob a 40 in McQueen.  I'm a 40-41 in Loub, and in McQueen I'm usually a 39.  They run big.  HTH!


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


>



omg i love these grey boots!!!!    will they be made for the public!?


----------



## slky

318Platinum said:


> Slky - I have called McQueen HQ and even emailed back and forth a few times with the Assistant Buyer for McQueen. I know that a LOT of the runway looks are Haute Couture/MTO. It is RIDICULOUS what all you have to go through in order to receive a Haute Couture garment. Many may not know the details in obtaining a Haute Couture gown, but It's pretty painstaking. Regardless, the Armadillo Platforms are FAB, and if you really wanted to, you could wear them daily. Heels aren't for everyone, and Haute Couture isn't, either. It was more of general speaking and just wishful thinking on my part for these items to be in stores actually for sale to the public. Also, Our purchases that we display on TPF aren't for everyone, either, but they are available to the public for purchase. Believe it or not, Haute Couture is a BIG MONETARY LOSS for fashion Houses all over, just because there are a very scarce amount of people in the world that can afford it, and even more so, that are interested in paying well over $65,000 for a MTO gown! There are a lot of things i'm willing to spend my money on, and the Armadillos are definitely one of them, and I would *NO DOUBT ROCK THEM EVERYDAY*!!!



I'm aware of the effort it takes to order Haute Couture (I've done it myself for a ball I had to attend and know people who are serious about this stuff) and about the monetary loss involved. Usually the labels are VERY picky about who gets it and the production numbers are too low to make everyone happy - even if you're willing to shell out the cash. A friend of mine who lives in Texas gets almost all her garments MTO from the couture houses and spends some serious money on it (to the extent that she is invited to most Paris fashion shows as a customer, just so she can 'pick out' what she wants for the next seasons). She usually places her orders right after the shows. Ususally being a celebrity, working in fashion or having an otherwise high social status will get you the edge over the regular consumer, because it makes the House look good. But even celebs won't get everything they want. Occasionally if you are persistent and call the right people, you will get lucky. And believe it or not, I've seen some hard-to-find things actually end up in sample sales, simply because samples can't be sold in stores or to private customers. I wasn't saying calling PR is a sure fire way to get what you want, but considering you were asking for last season's items, I thought it might be useful advice.

Oh, and the Armadillo boots were FAB! They were also super comfortable and I would have considered getting them, but I have a very busy daily life that involves me running around from meetings to photo shoots and unfortunately those beauties aren't practical for that (especially considering the European cobblestone streets).  If I were a 'car to office' kind of girl it might be a different story. A friend of mine did purchase them though and she wears them out (at night) all the time! She ordered hers via the NYC PR office.



papertiger said:


> All good, but we better warn people the prices are serious stuff usually around 4K and up < and UP <



I'm certain most people are aware that made to order and couture pieces are in that price range?


----------



## mcq

@ 318 platinum: I'm a size 41/42 and I have a size 40 for McQueen...but not always, I tried the angel booties and they didn't fit right in a 40 or a 41.

Does someone have an emailadress from the McQueen outlet in Bicester Village, Oxfordshire? I only got a phone number and I'm really hoping that they will have the Bosch bag!


----------



## Kathleen37

mcq said:


> Does someone have an emailadress from the McQueen outlet in Bicester Village, Oxfordshire? I only got a phone number and I'm really hoping that they will have the Bosch bag!


 
What? Really? Blimy, that would be worth a flight over. I've heard of Bicester Village but never knew it had a McQueen outlet there?

Thanks!!

K


----------



## Kathleen37

Look - here we go!! Has anyone been?

http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brand-directory/brands/alexander-mcqueen


----------



## Kathleen37

Sorry, I'm at work at the moment so I'll read everyone's posts properly over the weekend. Just wanted to note that there was a pair of Armadillo boots on ebay uk after Christmas (I looked in completed searches and it's dropped off, sorry) 

If they turn up again, I'll definately give a shout out as I think they were buy it now and I don't know if they sold or not? If not, they may come up again?

K


----------



## 318Platinum

*Slky* - You MUST post photos of your friend's Armadillos!!! That is really super lucky of your friend to have been able to get a pair!! What size did you wear in them? You should have gotten them just to keep, and saved them for a very special outing!!  I would LOOOOVE to see pics. If you don't mind, I would love to see your Haute Couture gown if you would pst pics!!! I bet its ABSOLUTELY DIVINE and FAB!!! 


*Kathleen* - WOW, are you serious?? Do you remember what they looked like and how much they were asking for them? I am MORE than sure I would't be able to fit them!! lol


*BFail* - Thanks. I really appreciate that, but I haven't even tried on a pair of Loubies yet! I am PRAYING that I'm at least a 42 in Loubies, but I may not be!! I hope and pray that I wear a smaller size in Loubies, like a 40 or a 41!! I would be truly on Cloud 9 if that is the case!!!  Thats why I don't own a pair just yet. I would have to go to a city that carries Loubies and try them on before I buy any online from his website, or the other AUTHENTIC sites!


----------



## Kathleen37

*318* - I sooo wish I'd taken more notice. I think they looked like they were exotic, but I'm sorry I can't remember the colour. One thing that made me look at them, is they referenced someone other than McQueen which made me look at the auction. I'm so rubbish though I can't remember who it was? Would that have been right? Were they only designed by Lee or did he collaborate with anyone? I *think* they were about £1500, could have been more, I remember thinking they were quite expensive, but I knew they weren't common, and the speil on the auction said how scarce they were. 

I'm really sorry I haven't got more info - I promise though, if I see them again I'll be posting on here straight away!


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> *318* - I sooo wish I'd taken more notice. I think they looked like they were exotic, but I'm sorry I can't remember the colour. One thing that made me look at them, is they referenced someone other than McQueen which made me look at the auction. I'm so rubbish though I can't remember who it was? Would that have been right? Were they only designed by Lee or did he collaborate with anyone? I *think* they were about £1500, could have been more, I remember thinking they were quite expensive, but I knew they weren't common, and the speil on the auction said how scarce they were.
> 
> I'm really sorry I haven't got more info - I promise though, if I see them again I'll be posting on here straight away!





*Kathleen *- Yes, it was actually a collaboration between him, and a woman, whose name I forget. I believe her name is Georgina Goodman. It was more than likely a LOT more expensive than that. There are only 21 or 22 pairs that exist! I know the exotic skins are at least US $12,000 at the time of the runway show. They will only increase in value for years to come, if anyone are selling these priceless beauties!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Ladies, *sincere* apologies - I'm completely rubbish. Been searching through my Chrome cache and found the auction from 10 Jan. 

*NOT* Armadillo at all, but a shoe by Iris Van Herpen. Apparently she has collaborated with Lee in the past? I wonder if she got permission for this? The auction had McQueen in the title and in the blurb.

Really sorry for not reading it properly in the first place.


----------



## slky

318Platinum said:


> *Slky* - You MUST post photos of your friend's Armadillos!!! That is really super lucky of your friend to have been able to get a pair!! What size did you wear in them? You should have gotten them just to keep, and saved them for a very special outing!!  I would LOOOOVE to see pics. If you don't mind, I would love to see your Haute Couture gown if you would pst pics!!! I bet its ABSOLUTELY DIVINE and FAB!!!



My friend got the nude ones, which I believe are the same/similar to the ones Daphne Guinness wore? I guess they're the most simple and versatile ones of the bunch, but still a definite statement shoe (to say the least!). I tried on a snakeskin one and honestly, if the price tag hadn't been that horrific (snakeskin making it even pricier than the average one), I would have taken them home, if only to stare at them  I tried them on in 37.5. The McQueen London store had them and I snapped a pic of the mannequin wearing the same ones:






I almost got a metallic nude pair of the Titanic pumps while I was there, but I found them to be quite uncomfortable.






By the way, my Couture gown (Givenchy) is in storage unfortunately. I travel and move house/country a lot and I'm too scared to keep taking it with me. I'll see if I can find a pic online!


----------



## ochie

OMG!!!!! They are stunning!!! Aren't they hard to wAlk in?


----------



## ochie

Check this out DIY http://jennyfallsdown.blogspot.com/


----------



## 318Platinum

ochie said:


> Check this out DIY http://jennyfallsdown.blogspot.com/



*Ochie* - I have wanted my own pair of Armadillos for the longest, that I have decided to try my best to replicate them. I even went as far as purchasing 100% genuine Python skin!! The thing is, I am such a Perfectionist, that I want it to look EXACTLY like the real thing!! I need some inside pics of the Armadillos, and just more detailed photos of the heels. I want the arch in the back heel to be EXACTLY like the real Armadillos!! I'm going to use real leather, and such! Whenever I do get started on this project, I will definitely post pics on here for all to see, but I am certain I won't start on them for months from now! Side Note - (*I can walk PERFECTLY in 8" Heels, so the Armadillos will be no problem at all for walking*)


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey Ladies of AMQ...

The Grey Catacomb Skull and Bone scarf is up on the AMQ site, $189!!!. The scarf is not showing up in the Silks category but *azure* posted it in the deals thread. 

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...lks/P-GREY-CATACOMB-SKULL-AND-BONE-SCARF.aspx


----------



## BellaShoes

I bought it, we will see if it ships....


----------



## zodiac_thr

Kathleen37 said:


> Ladies, *sincere* apologies - I'm completely rubbish. Been searching through my Chrome cache and found the auction from 10 Jan.
> 
> *NOT* Armadillo at all, but a shoe by Iris Van Herpen. Apparently she has collaborated with Lee in the past? I wonder if she got permission for this? The auction had McQueen in the title and in the blurb.
> 
> Really sorry for not reading it properly in the first place.



This pair is from United Nude http://www.unitednude.com/products/limited-edition/iris-van-herpen-x-united-nude/synesthesia/iris-van-herpen-x-united-nude-synesthesia-black-210

I think someone just have a false ad to say it is mcqueen


----------



## azureartist

They have the Grey Catacomb Skull and Bone scarf for $189 on the AMQ site. The scarf is not showing up in the Silks category, but I had it bookmarked.   I took a chance and ordered... it has shipped!  

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/e...ONE-SCARF.aspx


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks again *Azure*! I hope mine ships too... we will see!


----------



## azureartist

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks again *Azure*! I hope mine ships too... we will see!



Fingers crossed for you Bella. I see the quantity at 6... let us know if it does!


----------



## chemistshmemist

OMGosh! So glad that that's still up (and was found!) Good luck and congrats on all your purchases, guys!


----------



## OMGxBecky

azureartist said:


> They have the Grey Catacomb Skull and Bone scarf for $189 on the AMQ site. The scarf is not showing up in the Silks category, but I had it bookmarked.   I took a chance and ordered... it has shipped!
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/e...ONE-SCARF.aspx



Congratulations! Mine arrived yesterday. You are going to LOVE it. It's beautiful!!


----------



## mcq

That Grey Catacomb Skull and Bone scarf is great! Congrats with it!

Does someone knows if there is a point of sale in Dusseldorf Germany? Maybe just a tiny little shop?


----------



## Kathleen37

McQ - I knew these were based in Germany, but small world - looks like they are based in Dusseldorf!!

http://www.jades24.com/en/about/index.html

They only currently have a few scarves on the website, but hopefully the store would have more of a selection? The store looks pretty big.


----------



## Kathleen37

318Platinum said:


> *Ochie* - I have wanted my own pair of Armadillos for the longest, that I have decided to try my best to replicate them.



Excellent, 318 - good for you!! All the best (I wouldn't have a clue where to start?) let us know how you get on!!! (you might find you start getting a few orders!!!)


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Excellent, 318 - good for you!! All the best (I wouldn't have a clue where to start?) let us know how you get on!!! (you might find you start getting a few orders!!!)




*Kathleen* - Thank you, Hun !! I will definitely do a reveal whenever they are complete!! I haven't even started yet, but when I do, hopefully, I will document my whole start to finish with these beauties!!! I do plan on using real leather, and REAL genuine exotic skin on the Armadillos, so, it will cost me a pretty penny to make, so you can understand why I want to create an EXACT replica!!! lol


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple weeks ago, I spent the afternoon (Oscar Sunday!!) shopping on Melrose with our fabulous *Dezy*... we were so excited to shop we forgot to take a pic together but here I am....

Alexander McQueen Koi Lace Top
Vince drape leather jacket
Alexander McQueen Rosemole/Red Skull Scarf
7 for all Mankind skinnies
Louboutin Babels


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love this outfit *bella! *making me want to order my scarf asap!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Dezy*!!! Should look familiar  .... I hope you order your scarf soon, the colors are so fantastic!


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> A couple weeks ago, I spent the afternoon (Oscar Sunday!!) shopping on Melrose with our fabulous *Dezy*... we were so excited to shop we forgot to take a pic together but here I am....
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace Top
> Vince drape leather jacket
> Alexander McQueen Rosemole/Red Skull Scarf
> 7 for all Mankind skinnies
> Louboutin Babels


 
VaVa Voom!  I'd come in from OC for those kinds of shenanigans, bit I'd pale in comparison!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *brenna*! It was such a fabulous day.. I had to fly in from Oakland for business and was able to sneak away for a few hours with Dezy... it was fun!


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *brenna*! It was such a fabulous day.. I had to fly in from Oakland for business and was able to sneak away for a few hours with Dezy... it was fun!


 
NoCal!  I'm from SJ...Coming in May to go to Giants/A's game!

If you come back, let's hit it again!


----------



## bfali

*Ochie*- Thanks so much for sharing that DYI- Those shoes are absolutely fabulous!  I wouldn't have believed it was possible for them to be made by someone on their own, if not for photographic evidence.  It really gives me some thoughts...


----------



## 318Platinum

I am glad that they are FINALLY adding more and more items to AlexanderMcQueen.com!! I was starting to get a little worried for a minute, lol. Is there anything on there that you ladies plan on getting, or have already ordered?


----------



## kdo

*OMGx -*did you post pics of the catacomb scarf anywhere?  Would LOVE to see some, especially some mod shots. 



OMGxBecky said:


> Congratulations! Mine arrived yesterday. You are going to LOVE it. It's beautiful!!


----------



## chemistshmemist

my catacomb scarf arrived in the mail tonight! It's so beautiful! The blacks and the greys just look all silvery and just-the-perfect-quality-of-sheerness. Oh, and it's bigger than I thought it would be -- ordered without reading the description, hehe.

I almost want to get a second one for a friend!


----------



## azureartist

chemistshmemist said:


> my catacomb scarf arrived in the mail tonight! It's so beautiful! The blacks and the greys just look all silvery and just-the-perfect-quality-of-sheerness. Oh, and it's bigger than I thought it would be -- ordered without reading the description, hehe.
> 
> I almost want to get a second one for a friend!



Oh congrats *chemistshmemist*! So glad you got it! Your description sounds lovely... I was afraid it might be a bit too grey (though I love grey)! Can't wait for mine to arrive... 2 days and counting!


----------



## carlinha

lovely outfit *bella*!


----------



## azureartist

BellaShoes said:


> A couple weeks ago, I spent the afternoon (Oscar Sunday!!) shopping on Melrose with our fabulous *Dezy*... we were so excited to shop we forgot to take a pic together but here I am....
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace Top
> Vince drape leather jacket
> Alexander McQueen Rosemole/Red Skull Scarf
> 7 for all Mankind skinnies
> Louboutin Babels


You look so fantastic Bella! Love your style sense!


----------



## chemistshmemist

azureartist said:


> Oh congrats *chemistshmemist*! So glad you got it! Your description sounds lovely... I was afraid it might be a bit too grey (though I love grey)! Can't wait for mine to arrive... 2 days and counting!



mm. Well, I might be a bit biased too, cuz I love black and shades of grey that are close to it 

Thanks for the headsup about it, again!


----------



## papertiger

BellaShoes said:


> A couple weeks ago, I spent the afternoon (Oscar Sunday!!) shopping on Melrose with our fabulous *Dezy*... we were so excited to shop we forgot to take a pic together but here I am....
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace Top
> Vince drape leather jacket
> Alexander McQueen Rosemole/Red Skull Scarf
> 7 for all Mankind skinnies
> Louboutin Babels



bella, *Bella* !


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

azureartist said:


> You look so fantastic Bella! Love your style sense!


 
Thank you azure!


----------



## lorihmatthews

BellaShoes said:


> Oh how I would love to see this exhibit....
> 
> http://rdujour.com/2011/03/04/alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty-preview/



Hello McQueen lovers! I just stumbled across this thread.

Another McQueen lover and I are headed to NYC in May for this exhibit! Can't wait! We will be flying there on May 19 and staying through the weekend.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh Lori! I am hoping to see it at some point too!


----------



## Brennamom

Hey McQueenies (), has anyone else had their wish list on mcq.com emptied?  I went to add the new Folk Tote (gorgy!) and everything but an aubergine muffler that had been sold out since last year was left but surprisingly it was available 

Yes, some things were s/o, but some (Catacombs, FNO bracelet, new scarves) were GONE!  I'm super PO'd!


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> Fingers crossed for you Bella. *I see the quantity at 6*... let us know if it does!



How did you see that?  Also, that page has been removed.  They must have revamped the website (was it something we did?)


----------



## BellaShoes

hahaha, we caused a revamp on MCQ!! Sneaky, we are....


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> hahaha, we caused a revamp on MCQ!! Sneaky, we are....



I really think we did Bella!  They must have been slammed between us and the lurkers...P*ssed about my Wish List, tho!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am guessing they buried the sale link on purpose...but they should have just removed it.


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> I am guessing they buried the sale link on purpose...but they should have just removed it.



That's what I kept the wish list for.  I could bring things up that were not on the regular site but still available.  Kinda like bookmarking the site.  Pooh!


----------



## azureartist

Let's all keep an eye out for these phantom links with great sales!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> A couple weeks ago, I spent the afternoon (Oscar Sunday!!) shopping on Melrose with our fabulous *Dezy*... we were so excited to shop we forgot to take a pic together but here I am....
> 
> Alexander McQueen Koi Lace Top
> Vince drape leather jacket
> Alexander McQueen Rosemole/Red Skull Scarf
> 7 for all Mankind skinnies
> Louboutin Babels



You bought the Koi shirt! Congrats! I'm excited - we're shirt buddies


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *SCrazy*! I bought it when I saw yours! I cannot dare to bare as you did my dear... I paired mine with a black cami


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *SCrazy*! I bought it when I saw yours! I cannot dare to bare as you did my dear... I paired mine with a black cami



Us Europeans have no shame  But I did wear a leather jacket over it when I stopped in at my husband's office. Didn't want to give anyone a heart-attack.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Hey Ladies of AMQ...
> 
> The Grey Catacomb Skull and Bone scarf is up on the AMQ site, $189!!!. The scarf is not showing up in the Silks category but *azure* posted it in the deals thread.
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...lks/P-GREY-CATACOMB-SKULL-AND-BONE-SCARF.aspx


 
Ugh, so upset I missed this! Waaaaaah!


----------



## BellaShoes

I actually called and cancelled mine... it was too mich of an impulse buy for me


----------



## 318Platinum

*Bella* - Your ensemble is FAB!!! I LOVE it! Keep the Chic styles coming, Miss!!! 

*SCrazy* - I didn't see your pic with the Koi Lace Top. Where may I find it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

This is when I first received it and here is when I actually wore it

like you, I also *heart* McQueen anything and everything


----------



## mcq

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> This is when I first received it and here is when I actually wore it
> 
> like you, I also *heart* McQueen anything and everything



Omg! You look so hot! Love the top!


----------



## dcblam

mcq said:


> Omg! You look so hot! Love the top!


 

^^ you ain't kiddin'..... WOW!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thank you ladies! I was worried about how it would look at first - didn't want to look smutty - but then I decided I like it too much to care  It's still not something I'd wear to the office but I wore it to Saks and dinner with my husband and although I got a few looks, most were from women who later told me they thought it was beautiful. One guy (!!!) actually walked up to me and said, "is that a McQueen?" Go figure


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you 318!


----------



## papertiger

I said it before and I don't mind saying it again 

You look fabulous *SchnauzerCrazy*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you PaperTiger! That's very, very sweet! You ladies are so supportive - it's a wonderful community you've made here


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG *SCrazy*!!!!! You look ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE in that Koi Tank and Pencil Dress!!!!! You are HOTT, Lady!!!! :devil: You look like a model in these outfits!!! I am LOVING this EXTREMELY!!!!!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

OMG *papertiger*!  I almost fell out of my chair when I saw your post!  You look amazing!!!  I love your whole outfit!  After looking at your outfit, I don't know if I should post mine LOL  But here goes...

 his scarves











For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum - thank you! I think I like food too much for me to even potentially look like a model but that's very flattering to hear. 

Wendy - beautiful photos! I love the casual look of the scarf paired with your off-shoulder sweater. It's a very flattering color on you!


----------



## Brennamom

Did you guys hear about this??!!
http://www.momfinds.com/2011/prepare-to-swoon-rachel-zoe-tweets-her-new-mcqueen-diaper-bag/

RZ is carrying the Folk Tote as a diaper bag...MONOGRAMMED!


----------



## Brennamom

Yeay!  My muffler shipped!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Did you guys hear about this??!!
> http://www.momfinds.com/2011/prepare-to-swoon-rachel-zoe-tweets-her-new-mcqueen-diaper-bag/
> 
> RZ is carrying the Folk Tote as a diaper bag...MONOGRAMMED!





*Brenna* - I saw this pic earlier this morning!!! I must say, i LOOOOOOVE this bag! I thought it was the same one off McQueen.com, but it's a different style, which, I figured it would be! I want this! I think it's neat that she has found another use for her bag. I have a McQueen tote that I use for my MacBook, iPad and Magazines and so far, it's PERFECT!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> *Brenna* - I saw this pic earlier this morning!!! I must say, i LOOOOOOVE this bag! I thought it was the same one off McQueen.com, but it's a different style, which, I figured it would be! I want this! I think it's neat that she has found another use for her bag. I have a McQueen tote that I use for my MacBook, iPad and Magazines and so far, it's PERFECT!



They look awfully close, huh?  I'm not a fan of RZ (ducking shooz) so I'll happily take the FT from McQ.com


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> They look awfully close, huh?  I'm not a fan of RZ (ducking shooz) so I'll happily take the FT from McQ.com



*Brenna* - Not so much here, either, but I do like that she's able to get almost anything she wants !! lol I like the one on McQueen, but hers, I like even more, because it has that Spring 2011 leather stitch detailing!! Who knows, depending on which one goes on sale, I'll probably get it!!


----------



## papertiger

Nhu Nhu said:


> OMG *papertiger*!  I almost fell out of my chair when I saw your post!  You look amazing!!!  I love your whole outfit!  After looking at your outfit, I don't know if I should post mine LOL  But here goes...
> 
> his scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com








It must be the mutual appreciation society because you look soooo pretty in your scarf but then again I think you would be pretty with or without it.

I must get some more RTW and scarves out for all too see 


McQueen ladies - and gents rule


----------



## BellaShoes

Brennamom said:


> Did you guys hear about this??!!
> http://www.momfinds.com/2011/prepare-to-swoon-rachel-zoe-tweets-her-new-mcqueen-diaper-bag/
> 
> RZ is carrying the Folk Tote as a diaper bag...MONOGRAMMED!



I did! I follow RZ and World of McQueen on twitter.. one of the two posted it earlier today...


*Nhu Nhu*, gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

congrats on your new muffler *Brennamom*


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone see what I see.... aside from Kate Hudson's fabulous Brian Atwood Watermark Peep toes... she is carrying a Mcqueen Studded Britannia clutch!!!






Love this entire look!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Nhu Nhu* - You are GORGEOUS!! I love the scarf BTW!!! Both photos are very beautiful! 

*Brenna* - I love the muffler. Is it actually purple, or a light grey? Wear it in good health, and make sure you take mod pics!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Anyone see what I see.... aside from Kate Hudson's fabulous Brian Atwood Watermark Peep toes... she is carrying a Mcqueen Studded Britannia clutch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this entire look!



*Bella* - I LOVE the LV Sweater thingy, lol. Which McQueen Clutch is that? I am really in love with that LV Sweater, though!! I may have to get searching for that to learn a little more about it!!!!


----------



## kdo

WOW -- that top is STUNNING!  Helps when you have a bod that can showcase it.  Love the ensemble!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> This is when I first received it and here is when I actually wore it
> 
> like you, I also *heart* McQueen anything and everything


----------



## kdo

Wendy - you're beautiful!  Love the scarf with your purple top.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kdo said:


> WOW -- that top is STUNNING!  Helps when you have a bod that can showcase it.  Love the ensemble!



Thank you! But I think I get away with it only because I have nothing upstairs... you have no idea how many of my teenage nights were spent crying because everyone else got them and I never did


----------



## carlinha

wow seriously *schnauzer* you must be a model!!!!!!!!  i'm just blown away by how amazing you look!!!

*nhu nhu*, you look soooo adorable with those scarves!!!!


----------



## jlao

*WOW!!!* *SchnauzerCrazy, you look amazing!  I don't think many of us here can pull of this outfit!!!*



papertiger said:


> I said it before and I don't mind saying it again
> 
> You look fabulous *SchnauzerCrazy*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thank you ladies - I'm definitely no model but that was very, very nice to read. I may have the upper body of a 10-year old boy but by golly I can wear see-through shirts with pride


----------



## Brennamom

papertiger said:


> congrats on your new muffler *Brennamom*



Thank you, my dear!  After seeing your pics, I wanna be you when I grow up.  Seriously stunning!  And SF, my old stomping grounds!  Le sigh....


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> *Nhu Nhu* - You are GORGEOUS!! I love the scarf BTW!!! Both photos are very beautiful!
> 
> *Brenna* - I love the muffler. Is it actually purple, or a light grey? Wear it in good health, and make sure you take mod pics!



It's a dark aubergine purple with grey skulls.  It's from the men's collection.  Thankfully it is still cool enough here that I should get some good wear out of it, and of course, bring it to NYC when I come for McQueen/Met.


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! But I think I get away with it only because I have nothing upstairs... you have no idea how many of my teenage nights were spent crying because everyone else got them and I never did





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> thank you ladies - I'm definitely no model but that was very, very nice to read. I may have the upper body of a 10-year old boy but by golly I can wear see-through shirts with pride



See?  Everything happens for a reason, even if we don't know it at the time!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> It's a dark aubergine purple with grey skulls.  It's from the men's collection.  Thankfully it is still cool enough here that I should get some good wear out of it, and of course, bring it to NYC when I come for McQueen/Met.




I am still hoping that I can go to the McQueen Exhibition! If I can stop my spending habits, it won't be a problem!!!   I hope they have a pair of Armadillos that are not being worn by a mannequin, so I can have a great look at them, but I know they will be in a glass case!! :noon: It will look FAB when you go!! If I don't make it, please take LOTS of pics, Especially of the Armadillos!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> I am still hoping that I can go to the McQueen Exhibition! If I can stop my spending habits, it won't be a problem!!!   I hope they have a pair of Armadillos that are not being worn by a mannequin, so I can have a great look at them, but I know they will be in a glass case!! :noon: It will look FAB when you go!! If I don't make it, *please take LOTS of pics, Especially of the Armadillos!! *



Promise!


----------



## chemistshmemist

*SchnauzerCrazy*, that top was practically made for you!   !

Oh, for those who ordered and are waiting for the catacomb scarf, or are just curious: I was finally able to wear it out today!


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy*, that top was practically made for you!   !
> 
> Oh, for those who ordered and are waiting for the catacomb scarf, or are just curious: I was finally able to wear it out today!



*Chemist* - I am all kinds of jealy now!!! I should have gotten it when I had the chance, because it looks FAB!!!!! Great snatch you have there!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

chemist, love your new scarf!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BrennaMom - absolutely worth it. It IS by McQueen 

ChemistShmemist - Looking very dapper - I love it!


----------



## dcblam

Nhu Nhu said:


> OMG *papertiger*!  I almost fell out of my chair when I saw your post!  You look amazing!!!  I love your whole outfit!  After looking at your outfit, I don't know if I should post mine LOL  But here goes...
> 
> his scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com




You are SO SO SO beautiful!!!!  who cares about the scarf....!!!!


----------



## dcblam

chemistshmemist said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy*, that top was practically made for you!   !
> 
> Oh, for those who ordered and are waiting for the catacomb scarf, or are just curious: I was finally able to wear it out today!




ooh ooh...thanks for posting the pic!!!!
Hopefully, I will be home to sign for the package when they make their LAST attempt to deliver on Monday. Hmmm, I never got a notice that they shipped and of course never got a return call from Adrian.......c'est la vie.


----------



## creighbaby

They need to be a bit more environmentally conscious in their shipping department. My scarf was shipped in a box that could fit two bottles of wine or a pair of shoes.


----------



## BellaShoes

Whoops..... :ninja:

I am a sucker for red...absolutely love red.... had to do it.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Whoops..... :ninja:
> 
> I am a sucker for red...absolutely love red.... had to do it.
> 
> annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2011/march_2011/am_d0228_02/two_thirds_3/448044-1-eng-US/two_thirds_3_reference.jpg



Gorgeous! Did you buy it or just post it to tempt us?


----------



## BellaShoes

Bought it


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Congrats! Modeling pics please


----------



## BellaShoes

Once it arrives, absolutely!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Whoops..... :ninja:
> 
> I am a sucker for red...absolutely love red.... had to do it.
> 
> annsfabulousfinds.com/var/shop/storage/images/media/2011/march_2011/am_d0228_02/two_thirds_3/448044-1-eng-US/two_thirds_3_reference.jpg



*Bella* -WOW!!! And I'm a sucker for Python!!! I absolutely LOVE Exotics, and i love this red on this clutch!!! I can't wait for you to get it in!! Do the place you purchased this red beauty from have any more McQueen Clutches??


----------



## papertiger

BellaShoes said:


> Bought it



Bella you are soooo naughty  but I love it WOW  Can't wait 'till you show it off

I am thinking about the good ol' Union Jack version. I don't know why I keep putting it off - after all it only goes up in price year after year . 

Oh, yer I am supposed to be on a ban LOL X 100


----------



## Samia

BellaShoes said:


> A couple pics of my Alexander McQueen pieces...
> 
> My Scarf Collection...
> 
> From left: Tattoo Chain, Rosemole/Red, Sage/White, White/Sage, Black/Gold, Creme/Black



Love your collection!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *papertiger* and *318*... I figured a red python skull clutch is a rare piece and not possible to  pass up.

Thank you *Samia*!! I am all pretty set with my scarf collection... I ended up canceling the grey catacomb as I just do not need another


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *papertiger* and *318*... I figured a red python skull clutch is a rare piece and not possible to  pass up.
> 
> Thank you *Samia*!! I am all pretty set with my scarf collection... I ended up canceling the grey catacomb as I just do not need another



Bella, I didn't realize what an amazing AMQ scarf collection you have! Gorgeous! Do you ever get the "gee, that's morbid" type of comments in reference to the skulls? I've gotten that once or twice.


----------



## BellaShoes

No, not the morbid comment but I do (quite often actually) get comments like 'oh my goodness, they are skulls!'


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

McQ by McQueen cage belt at Neiman for $96


----------



## azureartist

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> McQ by McQueen cage belt at Neiman for $96



Sold out!


----------



## azureartist

chemistshmemist said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy*, that top was practically made for you!   !
> 
> Oh, for those who ordered and are waiting for the catacomb scarf, or are just curious: I was finally able to wear it out today!



Love the scarf on you! My new favorite!


----------



## dcblam

Fox & Skull Scarf, Wool/Silk
at NM for $229

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D75%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Bella, I didn't realize what an amazing AMQ scarf collection you have! Gorgeous! Do you ever get the *"gee, that's morbid" type of comments in reference to the skulls?* I've gotten that once or twice.


 
Only from those that don't know me...


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> No, not the morbid comment but I do (quite often actually) get comments like 'oh my goodness, they are skulls!'


 
Usually it's, "Wait! Are those....?"  Yup!


----------



## bfali

OMG I love the catacomb scarf!!!

And *Bella*, congrats!  The red is STUNNING!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *bfali*!!!


----------



## azureartist

*Bella* - your red python clutch is *AMAZING*!!! Good for my wallet that you can't ship python to California!  Love your scarf collection too!

And *Nhu Nhu* - you wear the scarf so effortlessly - you look so elegant! 

*Dcblam* - what scarves did you end up getting? Please reveal!


----------



## 318Platinum

Does anyone here use their Britannia Studded Skull Clutch for daily use, or just special occasions? if so, I would love to see Mod Pics!!!


----------



## dcblam

azureartist said:


> *Bella* - your red python clutch is *AMAZING*!!! Good for my wallet that you can't ship python to California!  Love your scarf collection too!
> 
> And *Nhu Nhu* - you wear the scarf so effortlessly - you look so elegant!
> 
> *Dcblam* - what scarves did you end up getting? Please reveal!




Okey-dokey.....
I PROMISE to take pics of my McQ scarves since I have been remiss at not posting pics.  I'm on the fence about two of them, cuz I feel guilty spending $$, but heck - I don't think they will make the return trip to Zappos.

IF Catacomb comes tomorrow, I will have 8 scarves to show.......and only 1 is a classic!


----------



## zodiac_thr

dcblam said:


> Okey-dokey.....
> I PROMISE to take pics of my McQ scarves since I have been remiss at not posting pics.  I'm on the fence about two of them, cuz I feel guilty spending $$, but heck - I don't think they will make the return trip to Zappos.
> 
> IF Catacomb comes tomorrow, I will have 8 scarves to show.......and only 1 is a classic!



Would love to see your scarves collection * dcblam*. Thank you for sharing the deal, the fox scarf is one of my fav but i was too late , hopefully it show up somewhere


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dcbalm *can't wait to see your collection pics!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

McQueen Fishscale Novak bag/clutch - $792 plus $100 off with coupon SPRING


----------



## dcblam

Okay......I'll post some pics now as I wait for Catacomb to arrive:

Group Shot of some......








From left to right:
Classic large square chiffon in Ecru and Orange
Fashion chiffon, 38" square, Paisley Skull in Olive, Mustard colors
Fashion chiffon, oblong shape, Leopard Print, Purple, Blues, Black and White colors
Fashion chiffon, 38" square, Flower Skull, Beige, Grey with Flowers
Fashion chiffon, 36" square Beetle Scarf
Fashion MENS cotton, oblong Striped Indigo and White, Skull logo


----------



## dcblam

Since we all know what the Classic Skull scarf looks like, I've taken some more detailed photos of the Fashion Scarves that are more uncommon:

Paisley Skull....my first McQ scarf.......


----------



## dcblam

Leopard:


----------



## dcblam

Flower Skull:


















Don't the skulls look drunk?????  They are kinda goofy lookin, but I like that.........
I just got this scarf from Zappos.......will I keep it???  I've only been lookin' at this dang thang for 1+ years.....I think I'll keep it!!
LOL.  As IF I really do need another scarf!!!!!


----------



## dcblam

Beetle:

















Just got this one from Zappos as well......I've been eyeing this scarf too......it disappeared for awhile and is most likely a return, but once I saw it again....I just had to go for it.........


----------



## dcblam

MENS Cotton Striped:


----------



## dcblam

Next up are the Angel series.  They are SO hard to photograph, mostly because they are larger and the chiffon is quite lightweight for its size.

I can't remember the "EXACT" name of this scarf......it's a strange shot, but thought I would include it.....


----------



## dcblam

Stone Angel scarf:
















The colors on this one are spectacular, there are shades of green as well as yellow.  

HECK......the colors on ALL of the scarves are spectacular!

Okay......Catacomb will get posted next upon arrival.


----------



## dcblam

zodiac_thr said:


> Would love to see your scarves collection * dcblam*. Thank you for sharing the deal, the fox scarf is one of my fav but i was too late , hopefully it show up somewhere




Hey there.....JUST posted my scarves.  Still waiting for Catacomb.  Sorry that the FOX disappeared on you....but heck - they do pop up every once in awhile.  So much in life is timing, yes?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dcblam said:


> Stone Angel scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors on this one are spectacular, there are shades of green as well as yellow.
> 
> HECK......the colors on ALL of the scarves are spectacular!
> 
> Okay......Catacomb will get posted next upon arrival.



OH WOW! I'm in LOVE with both the angel scarves! I like the other ones too but these two - especially the stone angel - are to die for!! Which season are they? I waaaaaaaaaant!


----------



## sonya

All your scarves are gorgeous! I like the stone angel best.


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> Next up are the Angel series.  They are SO hard to photograph, mostly because they are larger and the chiffon is quite lightweight for its size.
> 
> I can't remember the "EXACT" name of this scarf......it's a strange shot, but thought I would include it.....



UGH!!! *DcBlam* , I have been looking for this particular Angels Scarf, and the Madonna one as well!! Great Scarves you have here!!! So JEALY right now!!


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OH WOW! I'm in LOVE with both the angel scarves! I like the other ones too but these two - especially the stone angel - are to die for!! Which season are they? I waaaaaaaaaant!




Angels are Fall/Winter 2010.....from his last collection....*SIGH*

Here's an image from the Lookbook for this collection:

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/int/en/corporate/archive2010_fw_womens.aspx


----------



## 318Platinum

""" *ALERT*, *ALERT*!!!!"""

I'm not really sure how they are doing this, but HarveyNichols.com have 2 of these in stock last time I checked!!! Grab them while you can, I guess, because isn't this illegal?


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> UGH!!! *DcBlam* , I have been looking for this particular Angels Scarf, and the Madonna one as well!! Great Scarves you have here!!! So JEALY right now!!




I only saw this particular Angel scarf at Neimans......they also carried the Madonna as well.  I know that Zappos had the Madonna on their site.  Just keep checking back on Zappos - they have a crazy return policy and you never know.......

When I saw the Fall/Winter 2010 collection, I KNEW that I would want some scarves from this collection.  So, I had my eye out for 'em and scored when they were on sale...I suppose I got lucky!


----------



## lawchick

I've been lurking in this thread since it started.  I love seeing all of your McQueen purchases and drooling over them!


----------



## Kathleen37

Just a quickie -dcblam - LOVE all your scarves - I think I prefer your chiffon Stone Angels to my Pashmina Stone Angels, the pash is only the grey colours. Still I think I'm taking it with me to Florence in August so it can visit the tryptych and see if I can get them to close the doors!!!

Love your other angel scarf, haven't seen that one before and also LOVE your Louis Ghost chairs. Phillipe is glorious!!

I've been caught up with work so will go through all the things I've missed over the next couple of days. I just love this thread, soooo many beautiful things (and people!!)

K


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> Just a quickie -dcblam - LOVE all your scarves - I think I prefer your chiffon Stone Angels to my Pashmina Stone Angels, the pash is only the grey colours. Still I think I'm taking it with me to Florence in August so it can visit the tryptych and see if I can get them to close the doors!!!
> 
> Love your other angel scarf, haven't seen that one before and also LOVE your Louis Ghost chairs. Phillipe is glorious!!
> 
> I've been caught up with work so will go through all the things I've missed over the next couple of days. I just love this thread, soooo many beautiful things (and people!!)
> 
> K



^K -
So great hearing from you.  I know I promised months ago to post a pic of the other Angel scarf.  You MUST take your pashmina w/you to Firenze - it may be just the thing to motivate the staff to show you the front side of the tryptich!  

And yes - I adore Philippe and love his playful side when designing and thanks for admiring his Ghost chairs!


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> I only saw this particular Angel scarf at Neimans......they also carried the Madonna as well.  I know that Zappos had the Madonna on their site.  Just keep checking back on Zappos - they have a crazy return policy and you never know.......
> 
> When I saw the Fall/Winter 2010 collection, I KNEW that I would want some scarves from this collection.  So, I had my eye out for 'em and scored when they were on sale...I suppose I got lucky!



Lol, Thanks!!! You are lucky! I do remember seeing the Madonna on Zappos, but it got away from me when I looked for it again. Hopefully, I will track it down one of these days!!! The only thing I have form the AW2010 is the Red Gibbons DeManta, and a Leather Skull Embossed DeManta Tote.


----------



## dcblam

Catacomb is IN THE HOUSE!

FI-NA-Lee (pun intended).........

Fashion Chiffon, large square in Black/Ivory:

It IS more black than grey, esp. when folded over......which is exactly what I wanted!
WOOT WOOT.


























I love the clever design of this scarf.....bones everywhere.....in pattens that look like crop circles, a border of bones......just so cute in a morbid way!!!!  This reminds me of the Chapel of Bones in Evora, Portugal......

http://www.sacred-destinations.com/portugal/evora-capela-dos-ossos-chapel-of-bones

Thanks for letting me share!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*DCBLAM* - That scarf is TDF!!! I chose not to get it because I thought that I wouldn't like it, but now I am KICKING myself in the head because I didn't get it!! It's STUNNING, and the exact opposite of what I thought that it was going to be!! CONGRATS and wear it in good health!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dcblam said:


> Catacomb is IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> FI-NA-Lee (pun intended).........
> 
> Fashion Chiffon, large square in Black/Ivory:
> 
> It IS more black than grey, esp. when folded over......which is exactly what I wanted!
> WOOT WOOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the clever design of this scarf.....bones everywhere.....in pattens that look like crop circles, a border of bones......just so cute in a morbid way!!!!  This reminds me of the Chapel of Bones in Evora, Portugal......
> 
> http://www.sacred-destinations.com/portugal/evora-capela-dos-ossos-chapel-of-bones
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



Gorgeous! Now modeling shots


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow *dc *they are all stunning, congrats!


----------



## Kathleen37

dcblam - Like the Stone Angels, your other Angel scarf is another triptych;

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Dreikoenigsaltar_Verkundigung.jpg

Its an altarpiece in Cologne cathedral (Alter of the city patrons) Lee obviously liked the front doors, as again, like the Stone Angels, this scarf is the image on the front doors of the triptych, so only seen when the doors are closed. 

http://www.koelner-dom.de/17346.html?&L=1

And looks like the doors are always closed during Lent - which is now, so if anyone is near Cologne catheral, they could go have a look see!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Oohh, just seen your catacombs - glorious!!

K
x


----------



## kdo

Blammy - woot woot!  You have SUCH an enviable collection!  I LOVE each and everyone!


----------



## chemistshmemist

dcblam said:


> Catacomb is IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> FI-NA-Lee (pun intended).........
> 
> Fashion Chiffon, large square in Black/Ivory:
> 
> It IS more black than grey, esp. when folded over......which is exactly what I wanted!
> WOOT WOOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the clever design of this scarf.....bones everywhere.....in pattens that look like crop circles, a border of bones......just so cute in a morbid way!!!!  This reminds me of the Chapel of Bones in Evora, Portugal......
> 
> http://www.sacred-destinations.com/portugal/evora-capela-dos-ossos-chapel-of-bones
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



aaaaaaah! scarf twinsies! haha!

Love ALL of your scarves! They are soooo gorgeous! Super jealous of the stone angels one -- I saw it in the Vegas shop when I went there last January, and was thinking about getting it, but opted to get a classic skull scarf instead (in midnight/sun). Kicking myself sooooo hard over it now!

Wear them in good health!


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> dcblam - Like the Stone Angels, your other Angel scarf is another triptych;
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Dreikoenigsaltar_Verkundigung.jpg
> 
> Its an altarpiece in Cologne cathedral (Alter of the city patrons) Lee obviously liked the front doors, as again, like the Stone Angels, this scarf is the image on the front doors of the triptych, so only seen when the doors are closed.
> 
> http://www.koelner-dom.de/17346.html?&L=1
> 
> And looks like the doors are always closed during Lent - which is now, so if anyone is near Cologne catheral, they could go have a look see!!




You are AMAZING....finding the source for the Gothic Angel (yup, now I remember that is the name of this scarf)........my heart is filled with much gratitude!  
Now, I will always remember the inspiration for both scarves when I wear them...and will think of you as well.  Thanks SO much


----------



## dcblam

^^ thanks GANG ^^ for da scarf luv...........


----------



## dcblam

*318 & chemist*
don't kick yourselves too much......I know, I've been there plenty of times!!!!
I've learned my lesson....go with your gut and get it ESP IF the item is returnable....
that's my motto!!!!  Better to return than REGRET!!!!


----------



## dcblam

kdo said:


> Blammy - woot woot!  You have SUCH an enviable collection!  I LOVE each and everyone!




WOOT WOOT back at 'cha!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

What a fab collection, dcblam! I'm so regretting not buying the stone angels scarf when I had the chance. Which is why I jumped at getting the catacombs scarf when it was posted (thanks azureartist!).

And this other angel scarf is so gorgeous. Love this photo, what a great way to display the chiffon!


----------



## OMGxBecky

dcblam said:


> I love the clever design of this scarf.....bones everywhere.....in pattens that look like crop circles, a border of bones......just so cute in a morbid way!!!!  This reminds me of the Chapel of Bones in Evora, Portugal......
> 
> http://www.sacred-destinations.com/portugal/evora-capela-dos-ossos-chapel-of-bones
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



That's it, the Chapel of Bones! I knew the design reminded me of something that I had seen before on a TV travel show, I believe. 

Thank YOU for posting the link & for sharing your fantastic scarf collection! I don't think I had ever seen a couple of them. 

It is so much fun to see all these McQueen beauties. I am inspired to take a few shots of my collection. I love them all so much!


----------



## azureartist

*OMG Dcblam! WOW WOW WOW!* Your scarf collection is a work of art!

Thank you for taking the time to photograph them... I'm sure you've increased interest in AMQ scarves 1000%!
I love each and every one!


----------



## azureartist

ozmodiar said:


> What a fab collection, dcblam! I'm so regretting not buying the stone angels scarf when I had the chance. Which is why I jumped at getting the catacombs scarf when it was posted (thanks azureartist!).
> 
> And this other angel scarf is so gorgeous. Love this photo, what a great way to display the chiffon!



You're so welcome *Ozmodiar*! So happy you love it!


----------



## Julide

dcblam said:


> Next up are the Angel series.  They are SO hard to photograph, mostly because they are larger and the chiffon is quite lightweight for its size.
> 
> I can't remember the "EXACT" name of this scarf......it's a strange shot, but thought I would include it.....





dcblam said:


> Stone Angel scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors on this one are spectacular, there are shades of green as well as yellow.
> 
> HECK......the colors on ALL of the scarves are spectacular!
> 
> Okay......Catacomb will get posted next upon arrival.




UmmmUtterWow!! These scarves are amazing!! Off to find them somewhere!! Thank you for posting them!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I was just flipping through the March issue of Harper's Bazaar and saw McQueen's Floral Wedge.... and then my jaw hit the floor. SOOOOO GORGEOUS!

And to think, only $3500 from Neiman


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

let's not all run out and get it at once


----------



## carlinha

wow *dcblam*....  your scarf collection is just breath-taking!  i just love the flower skull scarf!  the skulls do look drunk!  :lolots:


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> let's not all run out and get it at once



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> let's not all run out and get it at once


 
LOL I actually know two friends who did buy them, they are total works of art. I just wouldn't be able to buy anything else for a few months and that just isn't possible


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

They're gorgeous and - I completely agree - true works of art... I just don't see myself wearing them. Some time ago, I bought the LV Feerique shoe in 24k gold on impulse and then sold it because I just couldn't bring myself to wear it... They weren't even as ornate as the McQueen Floral wedges but still too much for me to pull off. 

Would your friends take some photos for us? I'd LOVE to see these beauties in real life


----------



## mcq

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're gorgeous and - I completely agree - true works of art... I just don't see myself wearing them. Some time ago, I bought the LV Feerique shoe in 24k gold on impulse and then sold it because I just couldn't bring myself to wear it... They weren't even as ornate as the McQueen Floral wedges but still too much for me to pull off.
> 
> Would your friends take some photos for us? I'd LOVE to see these beauties in real life



Me too! 

@ dezynrbaglaydee: I love the shoes in your avatar, are they yours?


----------



## Brennamom

Kathleen37 said:


> Just a quickie -dcblam - LOVE all your scarves - I think I prefer your chiffon Stone Angels to my *Pashmina* Stone Angels, the pash is only the grey colours. Still I think I'm *taking it with me to Florence in August* so it can visit the tryptych and see if I can get them to close the doors!!!
> 
> Love your other angel scarf, haven't seen that one before and also LOVE your Louis Ghost chairs. Phillipe is glorious!!
> 
> I've been caught up with work so will go through all the things I've missed over the next couple of days. I just love this thread, soooo many beautiful things (and people!!)
> 
> K



K, I've BEEN to Florence in August!  You will absolutely not need it.  Think south of h*ll in summer and that's Firenze in Agosto.  Photo op, maybe (there will be throngs of tourists) but accessory, no bene!

That said, enjoy! It is a fabulous place and I miss is every day!


----------



## 318Platinum

I am taking it that no one is interested in the Hell's Knuckle Duster rings that I posted about yesterday? I thought someone here was interested in one? 

*SCrazy* - I really want the Gold Tipped Booties!! The Flower wedges are really pretty, but I just LOVE Booties!


----------



## NANI1972

^ your link or whatever it was that you posted is broken. I was very curious as to what it was! Can you repost? Thanks


----------



## 318Platinum

*Nani* - Are you talking about the image that I posted? I can post the link. Here it is.

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens/categories/jewellery/rings/s337651-hell-s-wing-knuckle-ring.html?colour=GOLD+AND+OTHER


----------



## Kathleen37

Brennamom said:


> K, I've BEEN to Florence in August! You will absolutely not need it. Think south of h*ll in summer and that's Firenze in Agosto. Photo op, maybe (there will be throngs of tourists) but accessory, no bene!
> 
> That said, enjoy! It is a fabulous place and I miss is every day!


 
Haha, yes, you're right - I often end up in Italy in August and it's sweltering, but hotels are cheap to go then (lots of the locals are off on their hols) and I'm meeting up with friends so it wasn't really my choice. I always take a scarf though, as you have to cover up in the churches (no bare arms/lots of clevage/skirts/shorts have to be below the knee...) Wouldnt' it be excellent if I could get a picture of the doors? I'm not confident, but you never know!!

318 - just seen your knuckle link and it looks fab!!


----------



## slky

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're gorgeous and - I completely agree - true works of art... I just don't see myself wearing them. Some time ago, I bought the LV Feerique shoe in 24k gold on impulse and then sold it because I just couldn't bring myself to wear it... They weren't even as ornate as the McQueen Floral wedges but still too much for me to pull off.
> 
> Would your friends take some photos for us? I'd LOVE to see these beauties in real life



I tried these on last week and I know exactly what you mean. They were exquisite in person (I tried on the black ones), but the heel is very ornate and even in-store, I was terrified of bumping them against something. There's only a very thin small bit of rubber (about the size of a small coin) on the back heel and the rest is 'heel art'. I just know I would scuff these instantly. 

Here are some pics I managed to take:












The white and gold ones are definitely more ethereal, while the black ones have more of a goth vibe. They're all gorgeous.


----------



## Kathleen37

Right - been slammed at work and right out of the loop for a while here so a quick catch up;

Bella - pic of you in your Koi top is wonderful - what a looker you are!!

chemistshmemist - congrats on your Catacomb scarf - its a real beaut! Excellent modelling pic!

SchnauzerCrazy (Your pup in your profile pic is gorgeous!) You look fantastic in your pictures. Your Koi top is really wonderful, you go girl - you look great!!

Nhu Nhu - what pretty pictures!! You look lovely in your scarf!!!

Brennamon - your muffler is fab!! Had snow here again last weekend so I could do with one myself - looks lovely and warm!

Bella - ooooh, your beautiful red python!! Stunning!!

dcblam - thanks so much for your scarves pictures - and thanks for the kind words re your beautiful Gothic Angels scarf - I promise if I get pics of the front doors of our Stone Angels, I'll be sending them over!! (and I still keep looking at your beautiful Ghost chairs. I just love them. I've been on the lookout for a lilac or light blue one, but I haven't had any luck, so I'm going with original and will hopefully get my first Louis Ghost in the next month or so)

*sigh* ahhh, those floral wedges. Aren't they beautiful?? Especially love the gold, but the black are wonderful too...


----------



## 318Platinum

*YES!!!* My LAST HG has been acquired!!! I am starting a new HG list, though, but this bag is the LAST HG from my very first list!!!  *ALL HGs ACCOUNTED FOR!!!!*

(Taken Without Flash)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> *YES!!!* My LAST HG has been acquired!!! I am starting a new HG list, though, but this bag is the LAST HG from my very first list!!!  *ALL HGs ACCOUNTED FOR!!!!*
> 
> (Taken Without Flash)



GORGEOUS! I love the de Manta - it was my first love


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> SchnauzerCrazy (Your pup in your profile pic is gorgeous!) You look fantastic in your pictures. Your Koi top is really wonderful, you go girl - you look great!!



Thank you for both compliments!! He's my (100lb) baby boy


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> GORGEOUS! I love the de Manta - it was my first love



Thank you!! Mine too!! When I first saw the DeManta, I knew it was something that I'd cherish!!!   It's a very interesting bag.


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I was just flipping through the March issue of Harper's Bazaar and saw McQueen's Floral Wedge.... and then my jaw hit the floor. SOOOOO GORGEOUS!
> 
> And to think, only $3500 from Neiman




WHOA - works of art for sure....!


----------



## dcblam

slky said:


> I tried these on last week and I know exactly what you mean. They were exquisite in person (I tried on the black ones), but the heel is very ornate and even in-store, I was terrified of bumping them against something. There's only a very thin small bit of rubber (about the size of a small coin) on the back heel and the rest is 'heel art'. I just know I would scuff these instantly.
> 
> Here are some pics I managed to take:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white and gold ones are definitely more ethereal, while the black ones have more of a goth vibe. They're all gorgeous.




*slky* -
ooh, would love to see these IRL and you were a lucky one to actually try these on.....so tell us, how did they feel on your feet?????


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> Right - been slammed at work and right out of the loop for a while here so a quick catch up;
> 
> Bella - pic of you in your Koi top is wonderful - what a looker you are!!
> 
> chemistshmemist - congrats on your Catacomb scarf - its a real beaut! Excellent modelling pic!
> 
> SchnauzerCrazy (Your pup in your profile pic is gorgeous!) You look fantastic in your pictures. Your Koi top is really wonderful, you go girl - you look great!!
> 
> Nhu Nhu - what pretty pictures!! You look lovely in your scarf!!!
> 
> Brennamon - your muffler is fab!! Had snow here again last weekend so I could do with one myself - looks lovely and warm!
> 
> Bella - ooooh, your beautiful red python!! Stunning!!
> 
> dcblam - thanks so much for your scarves pictures - and thanks for the kind words re your beautiful Gothic Angels scarf - I promise if I get pics of the front doors of our Stone Angels, I'll be sending them over!! (and I still keep looking at your beautiful Ghost chairs. I just love them. _I've been on the lookout for a lilac or light blue one, but I haven't had any luck, so I'm going with original and will hopefully get my first Louis Ghost in the next month or so)_
> 
> *sigh* ahhh, those floral wedges. Aren't they beautiful?? Especially love the gold, but the black are wonderful too...




*Kathleen37* -
I purchased my Louis Ghost at the site, Europebynet, several years ago.  I  asked them for a quote on the Smoke color (which is what I have) which they don't show on their site.  The $$ was much better than purchasing from Kartell direct.  Good luck w/your search.


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> *YES!!!* My LAST HG has been acquired!!! I am starting a new HG list, though, but this bag is the LAST HG from my very first list!!!  *ALL HGs ACCOUNTED FOR!!!!*
> 
> (Taken Without Flash)




WOW....you go girl  resents

I like your tenacity at acquiring the items on your HG list!  

AND, that sublime Manta.......great SCORE and such a unique item from a magnificent collection.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much kathleen!!


----------



## BellaShoes

318, it is fantastic!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> *YES!!!* My LAST HG has been acquired!!! I am starting a new HG list, though, but this bag is the LAST HG from my very first list!!!  *ALL HGs ACCOUNTED FOR!!!!*
> 
> (Taken Without Flash)



I can't wait to see actual modeling pics and what you'll pair it with. I'm imagining a LBD


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can't wait to see actual modeling pics and what you'll pair it with. I'm imagining a LBD



Lol. I did a LBD with my Red Gibbons. I'm thinking of trying something a little drastic or so with this one! I have an event coming up in May, so maybe this baby will be in my hand? We will see.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Lol. I did a LBD with my Red Gibbons. I'm thinking of trying something a little drastic or so with this one! I have an event coming up in May, so maybe this baby will be in my hand? We will see.



In MAY?! Seriously?! I could never wait that long. I'm literally wearing new digs the next day they arrive, if not sooner 

I guess the LBD would be the safe choice but I'd love to see what else you come up with! I love reveals but modeling shots are so much cooler


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks *DcBlam* & *Bella*!!! I try to set a list of things I know that I really want, and I search and scour for them. Luckily, all of the searching paid off for me, but it's hard to stay focused when there are other enticing items lurking out there!!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> In MAY?! Seriously?! I could never wait that long. I'm literally wearing new digs the next day they arrive, if not sooner
> 
> I guess the LBD would be the safe choice but I'd love to see what else you come up with! I love reveals but modeling shots are so much cooler



LOL, I totally feel the same way, but I really don't go out much and the places that I do go to, I wouldn't want to take these to due to extreme smoking! We have NOTHING to go to in my city, so these are more of out-of-town items. I hope the outfit I have in my head will come out right in light. lol


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow, 318, your de Manta is beautiful! The colours are stunning! What is she called, I haven't seen anything similar before?

K


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Wow, 318, your de Manta is beautiful! The colours are stunning! What is she called, I haven't seen anything similar before?
> 
> K




*Kathleen* - Hi, hope you are doing well. Thank you for your compliments!! This particular DeManta i've heard is called the Jellyfish Psychedelic, but more commonly just the Jellyfish Print DeManta. It is from McQueen's S/S 2010 Plato's Atlantis! This print would have been KRAZY HOTT in a Silk Chiffon scarf, like the Reptilia Scarf!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Honest, 318 - I love all the demanta's, but wow - your jellyfish is just beautiful!! And you're right, a scarf in that patten, WOW! Thanks for the info!!

You know, I got an email from Matches to say about discounts on dresses so I had a look and they had x3 Mcqueen dresses at 50% off. One was the long sleeved jellyfish dress - I was just posting the link here to give everyone the shout out, and was about to ask you if it was the same as your demanta,  clicked on the clink to get more info on the dress and it was sold out! Gutted!!! You couldn't even see the dress anymore- the page just said "this item is now sold"...

So, do you think there's a chance there may be a scarf? I'll certainly be on the look out now, and will give the shout out if I ever see one. 

I just love that jellyfish print - really beautiful!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Hi everyone!  Lovlies, all around!

Here is my first McQueen Scarf wearing of the year..Loved how it framed the butterfly...


----------



## SerraEstrella

Hi everyone, I posted a question in Wardrobe accessories, but it doesn't seem they get much traffic in there.


Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I would like to order a McQueen scarf from Zappos.com.  Is the scarf sent in a nice Mcqueen box/dustbag or just sent in plastic packaging. Thank so much. I just don't want to gift something with no tags or packaging. Thanks!


----------



## kdo

^ it'll come with tags but no box/dustbag, just in a cellophan bag.


----------



## BellaShoes

SerraEstrella said:


> Hi everyone, I posted a question in Wardrobe accessories, but it doesn't seem they get much traffic in there.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I would like to order a McQueen scarf from Zappos.com.  Is the scarf sent in a nice Mcqueen box/dustbag or just sent in plastic packaging. Thank so much. I just don't want to gift something with no tags or packaging. Thanks!



I ordered my AMQ Tattoo Chain scarf from Zappos. It comes in a plastic slip/pouch but with all AMQ tags attached


----------



## SerraEstrella

Oh thanks ladies! I would order from the McQueen website but they don't have the color I want. I would call a store and do an order but last time I called LAS vEGAS, they were very busy and didn't seem to want to be bothered. They never bothered to call me back.

To some extent I understand, I'm small potates, compared to someone who wants to place a big order, or a client that is a regualr of theirs.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Brennamom

SerraEstrella said:


> Hi everyone, I posted a question in Wardrobe accessories, but it doesn't seem they get much traffic in there.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I would like to order a McQueen scarf from Zappos.com. Is the scarf sent in a nice Mcqueen box/dustbag or just sent in plastic packaging. Thank so much. I just don't want to gift something with no tags or packaging. Thanks!


 
I've bought both a bracelet and ring from Zappos and both times they came in the grey AM box.  Hope that helps.


----------



## BellaShoes

SerraEstrella said:


> Oh thanks ladies! I would order from the McQueen website but they don't have the color I want. I would call a store and do an order but last time I called LAS vEGAS, they were very busy and didn't seem to want to be bothered. They never bothered to call me back.
> 
> To some extent I understand, I'm small potates, compared to someone who wants to place a big order, or a client that is a regualr of theirs.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!



Call the Los Angeles store....

As for reference, I have also purchased AMQ scarfs from NM and Saks... neither came with dustbag.


----------



## Brennamom

SerraEstrella said:


> Oh thanks ladies! I would order from the McQueen website but they don't have the color I want. I would call a store and do an order but last time I called LAS vEGAS, they were very busy and didn't seem to want to be bothered. They never bothered to call me back.
> 
> To some extent I understand, I'm small potates, compared to someone who wants to place a big order, or a client that is a regualr of theirs.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!


 
That's odd for LV! Usually they are super nice ansd sweet.  Your treatment sounds more like what I get in LA (sorry Bella!) or what I've heard about NYC...


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> Call the Los Angeles store....
> 
> As for reference, I have also purchased AMQ scarfs from NM and Saks... neither came with dustbag.


 
I've ordered from Mc.com and never received a dust bag for a scarf.  Come to think of it, I've never received (nor seen) a dustbag for a scarf, and that includes Hermes and Chanel....Bags, yes.  Scarves, no...


----------



## SerraEstrella

I guess I was thinking more along the lines of just a nice little box. I am thinking of ordering one for myself and another for my best friend, for her wedding.

Honestly I know strange wedding gift, but they have lived together for years and don't need anything. Plus we shop together all the time, so I know it is something she wants versus another mixer or set of plates. As for the groom, his buddies pooled together and got him a set of golf clubs lol

So back to topic, I just wanted a scarf with tags, or something that didn't make it look like it wasn't authentic KWIM?

But Zappos sounds great!


----------



## NANI1972

Can I get some help with this clutch? I have no idea if it is authentic. Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...der-mcqueen-clutch-652597-2.html#post18449465


----------



## BellaShoes

I replied...


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Honest, 318 - I love all the demanta's, but wow - your jellyfish is just beautiful!! And you're right, a scarf in that patten, WOW! Thanks for the info!!
> 
> You know, I got an email from Matches to say about discounts on dresses so I had a look and they had x3 Mcqueen dresses at 50% off. One was the long sleeved jellyfish dress - I was just posting the link here to give everyone the shout out, and was about to ask you if it was the same as your demanta,  clicked on the clink to get more info on the dress and it was sold out! Gutted!!! You couldn't even see the dress anymore- the page just said "this item is now sold"...
> 
> So, do you think there's a chance there may be a scarf? I'll certainly be on the look out now, and will give the shout out if I ever see one.
> 
> I just love that jellyfish print - really beautiful!!!





*Kathleen* - WOW, thank you!! I sure hate that they sold out so quickly! They may not have had my size anyway.  I HATE Matches just for that reason, because they never let you view the product, even though it's sold out, lol. I haven't did much searching for any answers as far as a matching scarf, but I was told that there isn't a scarf with this pattern on it.  I will still search, though. You never know.


----------



## azureartist

Zappos sent mine out in a plastic bag with tags attached. Also a soft mailing bag... not too impressive.
If you order from the AMQ site you will most likely receive it in a large box with a custom scarf bag with the AMQ logo and pattern on it.  The scarf inside is protected in plastic and wrapped in tissue. Something like this photo. Although one time they just sent it in a (banged up) UPS envelope during one of their super sales.


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> Zappos sent mine out in a plastic bag with tags attached. Also a soft mailing bag... not too impressive.
> If you order from the AMQ site you will most likely receive it in a large box with a custom scarf bag with the AMQ logo and pattern on it.  The scarf inside is protected in plastic and wrapped in tissue. Something like this photo. Although one time they just sent it in a (banged up) UPS envelope during one of their super sales.



*Azure* - WOW!!! This is TOO WEIRD!! I just got off the phone with the AM in LV about this very exact AMQ Mailing Envelope!! We got onto runway shoes, but I am just weirded out by you posting this photo when I was just talking about this with McQueen directly because some items were sent in this exact packaging!!! lol


----------



## azureartist

318Platinum said:


> *Azure* - WOW!!! This is TOO WEIRD!! I just got off the phone with the AM in LV about this very exact AMQ Mailing Envelope!! We got onto runway shoes, but I am just weirded out by you posting this photo when I was just talking about this with McQueen directly because some items were sent in this exact packaging!!! lol



Hi *Platinum*! Are you talking about the good AMQ envelope or the bad one? LOL! Now you must reveal what you have been buying!


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> Hi *Platinum*! Are you talking about the good AMQ envelope or the bad one? LOL! Now you must reveal what you have been buying!



Hey, *Azure*. I don't know about a bad one, but I was just talking to her about the AMQ envelope sleeves in general. I have already done a reveal, but I will post a photo of the clutches that came in a Large envelope, just like the one you pictured, (*except the Red Gibbons, that came in just a plain shipping BOX*)


----------



## azureartist

*OMG!* They are gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I want want the Reptilia one! How did you find that one? Is it available?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SerraEstrella said:


> I guess I was thinking more along the lines of just a nice little box. I am thinking of ordering one for myself and another for my best friend, for her wedding.
> 
> Honestly I know strange wedding gift, but they have lived together for years and don't need anything. Plus we shop together all the time, so I know it is something she wants versus another mixer or set of plates. As for the groom, his buddies pooled together and got him a set of golf clubs lol
> 
> So back to topic, I just wanted a scarf with tags, or something that didn't make it look like it wasn't authentic KWIM?
> 
> But Zappos sounds great!



The scarves come in a gray paper bag with stripes the top of which folds down and ties with a ribbon -- that's what mine came with at least, and I've ordered from AMQ online and the Vegas store.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Hey, *Azure*. I don't know about a bad one, but I was just talking to her about the AMQ envelope sleeves in general. I have already done a reveal, but I will post a photo of the clutches that came in a Large envelope, just like the one you pictured, (*except the Red Gibbons, that came in just a plain shipping BOX*)



They are gorgeous!!! Now you HAVE to come to NOLA and bring them with you


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Now you HAVE to come to NOLA and bring them with you



LMAO, I know, right??? They are TURLY stunning works of art!!!


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> Hey, *Azure*. I don't know about a bad one, but I was just talking to her about the AMQ envelope sleeves in general. I have already done a reveal, but I will post a photo of the clutches that came in a Large envelope, just like the one you pictured, (*except the Red Gibbons, that came in just a plain shipping BOX*)




I WEEP........again.......such beauty!  
Though I have the Gibbons DeManta, am totally LUSTING for a Reptilia!


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> *OMG!* They are gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I want want the Reptilia one! How did you find that one? Is it available?



LOL, *Azure*. A LOOOOT of searching, a LOOOT of questioning, but it all paid off in the end. I have a personal broker in London that is amazing at finding items that I want and the way that I want them and she delivers!


----------



## SerraEstrella

Thanks so much everyone! 

I love the clutches Platinum! The one in your avatar is beautiful.


----------



## dcblam

azureartist said:


> *OMG!* They are gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I want want the Reptilia one! How did you find that one? Is it available?




IF you can find this print on a scarf OR the DeManta......expect to pay $$$ for 'em.  The least expensive I've seen is around $1K.  *SIGH*

Where's the moneytree???????


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> I WEEP........again.......such beauty!
> Though I have the Gibbons DeManta, am totally LUSTING for a Reptilia!



Isn't the Gibbons stunning?? I remember when I took it out of the dust bag, I was in awe!!! The Gibbons feels really different from my Jellyfish and Reptilia, though it's made out of different fabric. Gibbons is Jacquard, and the Jelly/Snake is a silk blend, I believe.


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> IF you can find this print on a scarf OR the DeManta......expect to pay $$$ for 'em.  The least expensive I've seen is around $1K.  *SIGH*
> 
> Where's the moneytree???????




Yes, I saw a Reptilia scarf for $900 on Ebay. I am still in shock with that one. I literally just put my Reptilia Silk Scarf up. I am STILL blown away at the texture, the feel, and the PRINT of this scarf!! BTW, *Brenna*, I love the way you had it around your neck. Hopefully, I will have some mod pics of my Babies soon.


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Yes, I saw a Reptilia scarf for $900 on Ebay. I am still in shock with that one. I literally just put my Reptilia Silk Scarf up. I am STILL blown away at the texture, the feel, and the PRINT of this scarf!! BTW, *Brenna*, I love the way you had it around your neck. Hopefully, I will have some mod pics of my Babies soon.



Thanks 318!  I seriously love that scarf.  The clutches are TDF!

Wearing my muffler today (cold!) and I'm .  Don't know if it's still up on Mcq.com, but I LOVE!!

Sale Alert: http://www.portero.com/sales/the-cut/alexander-mcqueen-fishscale-novak-bag.html?utm_source=HouseList&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=2011-03-25&utm_campaign=The%2BCut&utm_source=EyeOn%20Response&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%28Female_%2B%20150%20-%2020K%20Test%20Cell%29%20New%20Discounts%20in%20The%20Cut!%20Extra%20savings%20on%20bags%2C%20jewelry%20and%20accessories%20-%20Shop%20Now_3_24_111


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Thanks 318!  I seriously love that scarf.  The clutches are TDF!
> 
> Wearing my muffler today (cold!) and I'm .  Don't know if it's still up on Mcq.com, but I LOVE!!
> 
> Sale Alert: http://www.portero.com/sales/the-cut/alexander-mcqueen-fishscale-novak-bag.html?utm_source=HouseList&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=2011-03-25&utm_campaign=The%2BCut&utm_source=EyeOn%20Response&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%28Female_%2B%20150%20-%2020K%20Test%20Cell%29%20New%20Discounts%20in%20The%20Cut!%20Extra%20savings%20on%20bags%2C%20jewelry%20and%20accessories%20-%20Shop%20Now_3_24_111
> 
> portero.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1200x800/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/2/-/2-11731-141201--alexander-mc-queen-fishscale-novak-bag----ba.jpg



*Brenna* - You are welcome!! I think I saw your Muffler. isn't it like Grayish-Purple with Skulls? It's HOTT! I have been eyeing this Novak Clutch for a few days myself, but I may pass on it . I've called to find out more info, and NO ONE has answered my calls. I really can't appreciate the bag through their pics, but I would love to see it IRL!!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> *Brenna* - You are welcome!! I think I saw your Muffler. isn't it like Grayish-Purple with Skulls? It's HOTT! I have been eyeing this Novak Clutch for a few days myself, but I may pass on it . I've called to find out more info, and NO ONE has answered my calls. I really can't appreciate the bag through their pics, but I would love to see it IRL!!!



Thanks!! Yes, that's the one!  It's sooo cool IRL.

Are you trying to call Portero?  There CS is hit or miss.  If you do get someone, they are usually pretty good.  Have you tried live chat?


----------



## sonya

^ I have two of those bags in different colors (gold and copper). I didn't think it was made of fish scales though....

I think this blue-metallic color is gorgeous.


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Thanks!! Yes, that's the one!  It's sooo cool IRL.
> 
> Are you trying to call Portero?  There CS is hit or miss.  If you do get someone, they are usually pretty good.  Have you tried live chat?



Yes, I tried the live chat, but it said that it is after hours, which it definitely isn't, because its going on Eastern time, and it's 2:07 PM here in Louisiana. I just don't know if I'm going to get it, really on the fence.


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Yes, I tried the live chat, but it said that it is after hours, which it definitely isn't, because its going on Eastern time, and it's 2:07 PM here in Louisiana. I just don't know if I'm going to get it, really on the fence.



What is their return policy :devil:?


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> What is their return policy :devil:?



Not really sure. Just got off chat with someone, and I forgot to ask them. It doesn't come with any care cards, dust bag, or box. I Know that is Python, but they said that it is Fishscales . Can you even put Fishscales on a purse?  I see that you have 48 hours for a return, though? IDK


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Not really sure. Just got off chat with someone, and I forgot to ask them. It doesn't come with any care cards, dust bag, or box. I Know that is Python, but they said that it is Fishscales . Can you even put Fishscales on a purse? I see that you have 48 hours for a return, though? IDK



Well, if you have any trepidation, then pass.  If it isn't a gut reaction (OMG I HAVE TO HAVE THAT!) then it isn't a deal at any price....does that help?


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Well, if you have any trepidation, then pass.  If it isn't a gut reaction (OMG I HAVE TO HAVE THAT!) then it isn't a deal at any price....does that help?



Yeah, lol. I want a bag like that, but I just want my items to come to me a certain way. Maybe it will be better for someone else, perhaps?


----------



## xoxoCat

Hey guys! I have a quick question about the skull scarves, which I'm hoping one of you can answer! I'd love to have my first one! Yay. 
Neiman Marcus has different prices for a couple of scarves, and the only difference I've noticed between them is color and 1 inch of difference. One is $260 and the other is $295. 
Are there any other important differences? Which one would you recommend? 
THANKS IN ADVANCE!

Cat.


----------



## chemistshmemist

So I found myself taking a peek at the other subforums here on TPF, and I found that in a number of them they seemed to stress a lot on building a relationship with your SA, which I, of course, understand and appreciate. But then it got me thinking about how with McQueen, I tend to buy when convenient/available -- online, in vegas, in LA. I was wondering if others here tend to be loyal to a particular McQueen SA, or if they tend to behave sort-of as I do? (especially since many McQueen items are rare and you have to hunt them down and get 'em where you can!) I've got to admit, a part of me is slightly guilty that I'm not exerting more effort in building an excellent rapport with a single boutique/SA.


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> So I found myself taking a peek at the other subforums here on TPF, and I found that in a number of them they seemed to stress a lot on building a relationship with your SA, which I, of course, understand and appreciate. But then it got me thinking about how with McQueen, I tend to buy when convenient/available -- online, in vegas, in LA. I was wondering if others here tend to be loyal to a particular McQueen SA, or if they tend to behave sort-of as I do? (especially since many McQueen items are rare and you have to hunt them down and get 'em where you can!) I've got to admit, a part of me is slightly guilty that I'm not exerting more effort in building an excellent rapport with a single boutique/SA.



You know what, I do feel guilty when I purchase McQueen, and it is not through my SA, but I also ask my SA if she can track the items down that I am looking for. You never know what they come up with, but I'm sure my SA understands. It's kinda on my conscious both ways, but as long as I get what I want, how I want it, that's all that truly matters at the end of the day!!


----------



## Brennamom

OMG you guys!  If you have a NM Last Call, RUN, they are having a designer presale & mine had McQueen!!! Not McQ but AM!  I am shocked horrified and very happy!  I scored a Catacomb dress!!!!  It is soooo perfect and the most $$ I've ever spent on myself ever so I'm kinda freaking out.  Can't pick it up till next week :/.  Def worth a call!


----------



## coco5

Brennamom said:


> OMG you guys!  If you have a NM Last Call, RUN, they are having a designer presale & mine had McQueen!!! Not McQ but AM!  I am shocked horrified and very happy!  I scored a Catacomb dress!!!!  It is soooo perfect and the most $$ I've ever spent on myself ever so I'm kinda freaking out.  Can't pick it up till next week :/.  Def worth a call!




WOWW Congrats!!! You must post mod pics


----------



## ReRe

Loved seeing the McQueen cherry blossom scarf, just ordered one from Alexander McQueen site.


----------



## azureartist

6pm.com is having some markdowns on AMQ shoes and stuff this weekend only. You can get 10% off your order if you sign up for daily emails (they will email you a code that you can apply to the order).


----------



## xxjoolisa

Hi girls, 

what do you think about this leather bag? 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/207654

is it off the style and nothing like Alexander McQueen bag? I kinda like it but i am afraid it will look cheap or something. Advise me please!


----------



## sonya

Brennamom said:


> OMG you guys!  If you have a NM Last Call, RUN, they are having a designer presale & mine had McQueen!!! Not McQ but AM!  I am shocked horrified and very happy!  I scored a Catacomb dress!!!!  It is soooo perfect and the most $$ I've ever spent on myself ever so I'm kinda freaking out.  Can't pick it up till next week :/.  Def worth a call!



Oh WOW!


----------



## azureartist

Brennamom said:


> OMG you guys!  If you have a NM Last Call, RUN, they are having a designer presale & mine had McQueen!!! Not McQ but AM!  I am shocked horrified and very happy!  I scored a Catacomb dress!!!!  It is soooo perfect and the most $$ I've ever spent on myself ever so I'm kinda freaking out.  Can't pick it up till next week :/.  Def worth a call!



Wow - congrats *Brennamom*! What NM Last Call was it? Do you have the matching scarf? The dress should look amazing! 



ReRe said:


> Loved seeing the McQueen cherry blossom scarf, just ordered one from Alexander McQueen site.



*ReRe* - that's a lovely scarf! You must post a pic when she arrives!


----------



## Brennamom

Hi All!  Sorry to post and run, I took some shots in the dressing room.  I can pick up the dress after the 30th.  Azure, I missed the scarf, that's another reason I HAD to have the dress! This was The Block of Orange LC.  I was wearing weekend undies so the line is off but with the right undergarms (cough-spanx-cough) it will lay better...


----------



## BellaShoes

It's splendid!!!


----------



## Brennamom

ReRe said:


> Loved seeing the McQueen cherry blossom scarf, just ordered one from Alexander McQueen site.


 
That one is gorgeous!  I liked that the skulls are black on black, not light as usual.  Congrats!


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> It's splendid!!!


 
Thanks Bella!  I TOTALLY thought of all y'all when I found it!


----------



## azureartist

Brennamom said:


> Hi All!  Sorry to post and run, I took some shots in the dressing room.  I can pick up the dress after the 30th.  Azure, I missed the scarf, that's another reason I HAD to have the dress! This was The Block of Orange LC.  I was wearing weekend undies so the line is off but with the right undergarms (cough-spanx-cough) it will lay better...



Oh that is gorgeous on you! Glad you were able to get the Catacomb.. who would of thought you would get it in a dress! It was truly meant to be!


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> Oh that is gorgeous on you! Glad you were able to get the Catacomb.. who would of thought you would get it in a dress! *It was truly meant to be*!


 
Thanks Azure!  That's how I look at it!  I'm very Zen about things like that, it finds you when the time is truly right!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> Hi All!  Sorry to post and run, I took some shots in the dressing room.  I can pick up the dress after the 30th.  Azure, I missed the scarf, that's another reason I HAD to have the dress! This was The Block of Orange LC.  I was wearing weekend undies so the line is off but with the right undergarms (cough-spanx-cough) it will lay better...



Congrats on the dress!  I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## chemistshmemist

Brennamom said:


> Hi All!  Sorry to post and run, I took some shots in the dressing room.  I can pick up the dress after the 30th.  Azure, I missed the scarf, that's another reason I HAD to have the dress! This was The Block of Orange LC.  I was wearing weekend undies so the line is off but with the right undergarms (cough-spanx-cough) it will lay better...



Stunning!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Brenna* - Absolutely FAB !!! I saw a Chain Print dress in wool material a few months back for a great steal, but I don't think it was my size because I didn't leave with it!!! lol. Great find, and I hope you always wear it in good health!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow - that dress is just fantastic - looks wonderful on you, Brenna!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> *Brenna* - Absolutely FAB !!! I saw a Chain Print dress in wool material a few months back for a great steal, but I don't think it was my size because I didn't leave with it!!! lol. Great find, and I hope you always wear it in good health!!!


 
Was it like a knitted chain stitch?  They had it but it was too small...


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Was it like a knitted chain stitch?  They had it but it was too small...



No, it was just a chain/cable print. I wish I would have taken a pic of it. The material was smooth, which the print of cables draped all over, but it was really faint, if I remember correctly. I'll find a pic and post. I can't wait for you to have the dress with you!! you look great in it!


*Here's the pic of the dress I was talking about.*


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> No, it was just a chain/cable print. I wish I would have taken a pic of it. The material was smooth, which the print of cables draped all over, but it was really faint, if I remember correctly. I'll find a pic and post. I can't wait for you to have the dress with you!! you look great in it!
> 
> 
> *Here's the pic of the dress I was talking about.*


 
Yup, same one!  It was really pretty but too small for me.  I haven't gotten the hang of the IT sizes yet.  The catacomb was a 42 and fit well, the cable was a 40 and too small...

A friend said the catacomb was maybe too sexy for work so I'm thinking of pairing it with a black cardi and black flat boots.  Yes/No?


----------



## kdo

*Brennamom* - WOW, what a fantastic dress and it fits you beautifully!  Congrats on a great find!


----------



## Brennamom

kdo said:


> *Brennamom* - WOW, what a fantastic dress and it fits you beautifully! Congrats on a great find!


 
Thanks Kdo! It was a lucky find!


----------



## bfali

*Brennamom*- CONGRATS!  It is STUNNING!!!  I would definitely be in my car driving to NM Last Call right now if I wasn't on a shopping ban :shame:!!!  Instead I'll just be envious of your dress...I can't get over it...It's amazing!!


----------



## Brennamom

bfali said:


> *Brennamom*- CONGRATS! It is STUNNING!!! I would definitely be in my car driving to NM Last Call right now if I wasn't on a shopping ban :shame:!!! Instead I'll just be envious of your dress...I can't get over it...It's amazing!!


 
Thanks Bfali! Can't let that stop you....I was (AM) on a ban but broke it for this!  Sometimes ya just gotta


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I took my "God Save McQueen" silk scarf out for a stroll today to the Cabildo museum with DH


----------



## BellaShoes

Great scarf SCrazy, love the fedora!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Great scarf SCrazy, love the fedora!



Thank you! It's a lovely scarf and I'm a total hat maniac  Picked it up at BCBG when I was there for their "spectacular" sale. It - like most of the stuff I liked - wasn't on sale, of course


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple glamour shots of my Nude Studded Britannia Clutch.... co-starring my Louboutin Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh *Bella *your new avi...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> A couple glamour shots of my Nude Studded Britannia Clutch.... co-starring my Louboutin Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps...





Just gorgeous!


----------



## dcblam

Some McQ stuff at NM - additional 25% off for the next two days.
Maybe something for someone???

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=alexander+mcqueen&_requestid=18241


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> A couple glamour shots of my Nude Studded Britannia Clutch.... co-starring my Louboutin Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps...


 
Gorgeous Bella!

I have a little somethin' coming to me. It will be my first AMQ piece!


----------



## kdo

*Bella!  *Simply STUNNING!!  I am in total love with this combo! 



BellaShoes said:


> A couple glamour shots of my Nude Studded Britannia Clutch.... co-starring my Louboutin Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps...


----------



## 318Platinum

Y'all, I am having serious McQueen Withdrawls!!! I NEED a new Piece, STAT!!! lol I CAN'T STOP!!! 

*BELLA!!!!* - *I DIE!!!*This pairing is FAB to the Millionth Degree!!! Can you say JEALY!!! Absolutely Gorgeous, Ladi !!!  I have yet to get me a pair of Loubies. Just don't know how they will fit me. I am thinking of a roadtrip this weekend, and if so, I will surely make a stop to Louboutin Dallas!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

beautiful!! oh i love McQueen clutches




BellaShoes said:


> A couple glamour shots of my Nude Studded Britannia Clutch.... co-starring my Louboutin Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps...


----------



## NYCBelle

I can't wait for the McQueen exhibit at The Met.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NYCBelle said:


> I can't wait for the McQueen exhibit at The Met.



we should all show up wearing his various designs in homage of McQueen


----------



## dcblam

BellaShoes said:


> A couple glamour shots of my Nude Studded Britannia Clutch.... co-starring my Louboutin Nude Mini Glitter Lady Peeps...




Swooning......
FAB, just FAB!


----------



## dcblam

NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous Bella!
> 
> I have a little somethin' coming to me. It will be my first AMQ piece!




*NANI.*.....spill the beans babe.......what did you get????
BUT - I have to tell you in advance, nothing will be as wunnerful as your sa-weet dog that's your avatar!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> we should all show up wearing his various designs in homage of McQueen



LOL, I planned on doing just that, I just don't know what McQueen to wear!! lol. Thats a good thing, but also a bad one!


----------



## NANI1972

dcblam said:


> *NANI.*.....spill the beans babe.......what did you get????
> BUT - I have to tell you in advance, nothing will be as wunnerful as your sa-weet dog that's your avatar!!!


 

I got......nope I'm going to keep it a secret (don't want to jinx myself) but it is fab!

That dog is my Shiloh, sweetest doggie in the universe!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

was just reading about a new consignment store on another thread and came across these McQueen boots - used - for $210, size 8


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

and these sandals are kind of cute, size 9.5 - $183

maybe with this dress - fuchsia gown, size 12, nwt - $383


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

double post but you should know: FarFetch.com is having a free worldwide shipping & returns event on March 30 - and they have McQueen bags and shoes


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

these two belts are TDF!! pink python and python


----------



## bfali

Guys- I have a question because I am now kind of bothered by something.  Several months ago I purchased an enamel skull bracelet on ebay that I believed to be authentic, however when it arrived it said, "Made in China", and I thought there is NO way that an authentic bracelet could be made in China, as everything else I have says "Made in Italy" so I promptly returned it.  Then tonight I was looking at the enamel bracelets on zappos.com, and although in the description they say "Made in Italy", when I zoomed in on them, they do say "Made in China".  I know that Zappos sells authentic items and I have purchased several scarves from them in the past, so now I'm wondering...are some McQueen items, like the bracelets, made in China?  Did I return a bracelet thinking it wasn't authentic when it indeed was....?


----------



## azureartist

bfali said:


> Guys- I have a question because I am now kind of bothered by something.  Several months ago I purchased an enamel skull bracelet on ebay that I believed to be authentic, however when it arrived it said, "Made in China", and I thought there is NO way that an authentic bracelet could be made in China, as everything else I have says "Made in Italy" so I promptly returned it.  Then tonight I was looking at the enamel bracelets on zappos.com, and although in the description they say "Made in Italy", when I zoomed in on them, they do say "Made in China".  I know that Zappos sells authentic items and I have purchased several scarves from them in the past, so now I'm wondering...are some McQueen items, like the bracelets, made in China?  Did I return a bracelet thinking it wasn't authentic when it indeed was....?



Are you talking about the Bangle Skulls? When I zoomed in - it said "Made in Italy." Not familiar with the jewelry, but I think you did the right thing by returning the "Made in China" one.

Edit - *Bfali* - I went back and saw the Enamel Skull Cuff and you're right! It says "Made in China".


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have modeling pics of this bootie (doesn't have to be same color just the style) I would greatly appreciate seeing what these look like on. Thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of this bootie (doesn't have to be same color just the style) I would greatly appreciate seeing what these look like on. Thank you!



you can just google it and go to google images - here is what I found


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

booties are hard to pull off unless you have skinny legs -- like your calves must be thin and I used to run so I just look like stumpy


----------



## NANI1972

^ Ya I realize that and already have done so. But I feel tpfers mod pics always give me a better idea of how the shoe looks IRL.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> ^ Ya I realize that and already have done so. But I feel tpfers mod pics always give me a better idea of how the shoe looks IRL.



Sorry! Honestly did my best to help. I can't really wear booties because I look stumpy but I LOVED his entire Faithful line, especially the studded ones that went with the glove clutch.


----------



## bfali

*azureartist*- crazy, right?  

_What do you guys think???  _


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> *azureartist*- crazy, right?
> 
> _What do you guys think???  _



I don't see the bracelets you all are talking about. The ones that I saw, which are the silver ones and the gold ones with the raised skulls around them says "Made in italy". I don't see any country on the enamel bracelets, all I see is "Alexander McQueen".


----------



## bfali

^ You can see it when you view the other pictures.  I just grabbed this from zappos.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of this bootie (doesn't have to be same color just the style) I would greatly appreciate seeing what these look like on. Thank you!


 
*Nani- Bella *has the booties in black, her modeling pics should be in this thread somewhere


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> ^ You can see it when you view the other pictures.  I just grabbed this from zappos.



This is a photo of the new season enamel bangles. Are they authentic since it says "Made in China"? I would call an McQueen Boutique directly and speak with them about that. That would really freak me out!


----------



## Brennamom

YIKES!  Anyone see this?
http://fashionista.com/2011/03/adventures-in-copyright-pat-field-thinks-alexander-mcqueen-is-clutch/?utm_source=Fashionista&utm_campaign=1d1bcc8c09-Fashionista_Daily3_30_2011&utm_medium=email


----------



## papertiger

wow, I have some catching up to do on this thread and it's gonna take me a while


----------



## Brennamom

papertiger said:


> wow, I have some catching up to do on this thread and it's gonna take me a while



Jump on in PT, we've been B.U.S.Y!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My *Winged Faithful Booties* (Black with Gold) from AMQ's final collection...


----------



## BellaShoes

^Dezy is right Nani, I sold these but also have them in all black...


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> YIKES!  Anyone see this?
> http://fashionista.com/2011/03/adventures-in-copyright-pat-field-thinks-alexander-mcqueen-is-clutch/?utm_source=Fashionista&utm_campaign=1d1bcc8c09-Fashionista_Daily3_30_2011&utm_medium=email
> 
> cache.fashionista.com/uploads/2011/03/fieldvmqueen.jpg



WOW!! I really don't like Field's clutch in the least! I am not a big fan of these particular style clutches, but either way, I'd still go with McQueen, regardless the price difference!!! She should be sued, HARD!!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> WOW!! I really don't like Field's clutch in the least! I am not a big fan of these particular style clutches, but either way, I'd still go with McQueen, regardless the price difference!!! She should be sued, HARD!!!



The Hell's Angel treatment in reverse!


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Nani- Bella *has the booties in black, her modeling pics should be in this thread somewhere


 
Thanks Bella and Dezy! 

Bella they are fabulous on you! Any mod pics of the black?! How did you size in them?


----------



## azureartist

bfali said:


> ^ You can see it when you view the other pictures.  I just grabbed this from zappos.



If you look on the AMQ site - they artfully photographed them by omitting the "Made In China" part. 
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...ries/Jewelry/P-FLESH-ENAMEL-SKULL-BANGLE.aspx

*Bella *- Wowza on the shoes!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> The Hell's Angel treatment in reverse!



*EXACTLY!!!!* What was she thinking!!! She surely can't say she NEVER saw his clutch before!! She's in the Fashion Business for goodness sake!!!


----------



## bfali

Thanks for your help *318Platinum* & *azureartist*!  I will either call or go to McQueen this week to check out the bracelets and report back.


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> Thanks for your help *318Platinum* & *azureartist*!  I will either call or go to McQueen this week to check out the bracelets and report back.



Thanks, *BFail*, but I don't know how much help I was. All I can say is 'When in doubt, Make a call or two!"  Make sure you let us know the outcome, so we will be in the loop.


----------



## dcblam

bfali said:


> Thanks for your help *318Platinum* & *azureartist*!  I will either call or go to McQueen this week to check out the bracelets and report back.




I think calling or going to the boutique is the way to go.....get a real answer.  

Sheesh....I sure do hope they say "Italy".  I KNOW all of the reasons why manufacturers have their goods made "out of country", but I do bristle when luxury goods are made in China.  I have *plenty* of items that are made in China, but not McQ, Etro, Pauric Sweeney or Mulberry (and I made sure that my Bayswater was "MADE IN ENGLAND") to name a few.  I think this "snobbery" skews towards leather accessories/goods.

BUT, Vince leatherwear is made in China (I think the leather comes from elsewhere) and all of my beloved INHABIT stuff is made in Hong Kong or China, and they are top notch!  So, it all depends, yes??

BUT.....let me add that China is KNOWN for their lacquer skills, as well as Japan - so is this much different from enamel?????
I have no clue.....


----------



## SerraEstrella

Hi Ladies so thanks to everyone who helped with my Zappos purchase, but now I'm a bit confused...

I purchased the Rose/Black from Zappos- link below:

http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-110640-3q012-1010-black-rose

But....I really wanted the one in the below blog. Helena is a really sweet TPF'er who said hers is Blush/Black and it came from Saks recently. I'm so confused are these the same scarves? 

http://www.brooklynblonde.com/2011/03/scarf.html


----------



## bfali

^ The appear to be the same to me.  Why do you think they aren't?


----------



## SerraEstrella

The one in the blog looks slightly lighter...


----------



## kdo

There's only one way to find out for sure..........


----------



## slky

dcblam said:


> I think calling or going to the boutique is the way to go.....get a real answer.
> 
> Sheesh....I sure do hope they say "Italy".  I KNOW all of the reasons why manufacturers have their goods made "out of country", but I do bristle when luxury goods are made in China.  I have *plenty* of items that are made in China, but not McQ, Etro, Pauric Sweeney or Mulberry (and I made sure that my Bayswater was "MADE IN ENGLAND") to name a few.  I think this "snobbery" skews towards leather accessories/goods.
> 
> BUT, Vince leatherwear is made in China (I think the leather comes from elsewhere) and all of my beloved INHABIT stuff is made in Hong Kong or China, and they are top notch!  So, it all depends, yes??
> 
> BUT.....let me add that China is KNOWN for their lacquer skills, as well as Japan - so is this much different from enamel?????
> I have no clue.....



China is known for enamel jewelry. I used to live there and you could find this stuff everywhere, though obviously they were going for traditional floral or animal prints as opposed to skulls. I think it's a shame when China and other Asian countries are associated with 'cheap', mainly because of the whole sweat shop thing. China was producing silk scarves and garments long before any other Western country was and even today, the bespoke traditional dresses and jackets you find there are superior to what most places are capable of. 

I am guilty of this 'snobbery' too though, but I have to remind myself that even Italy has sweat shops (plenty have been uncovered in the past, and yes they were producing things for big luxury houses) and that plenty of companies lie about where the bulk is produced (i.e. they'll produce in China, add the zipper in Italy and the whole thing will be 'Made in Italy'). I know that companies like Burberry and Coach have blatantly admitted to producing in China because they don't see the point in lying. I'd applaud McQueen for the same rather than have them pretend they're handmaking everything in Italy when we all know that most designer items these days that aren't couture are mass produced anyway.

Finally, I think if someone were to fake a designer item, there's probably no way they'd be obvious enough to put 'Made in China'? Most fakes I've seen pretend to be made in Italy as well.


----------



## NANI1972

Can someone help in authenticating this clutch? Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...der-mcqueen-clutch-652597-3.html#post18524082


----------



## kdo

Does anyone have anything with the moth motif?  Wondering how vibrant the colors are.


----------



## chanel*liz

just bought these alexander mcqueen sunglasses!! i love them!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh WOW!!

Was looking on AM.co.uk today, looking in the new "Scarf Boutique" and saw this:

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...ue/P-CRYSTAL-GOD-SAVE-MCQUEEN-SILK-SCARF.aspx

Crystal God Save Mcqueen Silk

It looks fantastic, but, I just don't wear chiffon. I can't carry it off at all. I have the "Alexander the Great" silk and know I will never wear it. 

This one looks soooooo lovely though....


----------



## Kathleen37

I actually think this may be the scarf that's been on net a porter for a while? but the pics on AM.co.uk just blow away what they have on NAP. It looks totally different.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_patent_skull_clutch

calling all you Skull Clutch lovers! Black Patent skull clutch $1000


----------



## BellaShoes

^Oh what a fabulous clutch! Not for me....  I have a red python on layaway from AFF!


----------



## NANI1972

This piece is one of the most fabulous designer items I have ever owned. I have a feeling it won't be my last AMQ clutch. It was really hard to capture the true color of this clutch but I would describe it as a ruby red with a shimmer. I am beyond thrilled that I scored this piece!!! 

Special shout out to a tpf angel that gave me guidance!

Presenting my new AMQ Union Jack Clutch!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> This piece is one of the most fabulous designer items I have ever owned. I have a feeling it won't be my last AMQ clutch. It was really hard to capture the true color of this clutch but I would describe it as a ruby red with a shimmer. I am beyond thrilled that I scored this piece!!!
> 
> Special shout out to a tpf angel that gave me guidance!
> 
> Presenting my new AMQ Union Jack Clutch!



It's gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Nani* - This is a FAB find!!! This clutch is from the AW 2010 Collection!! I can't wait to see mod pics of this clutch whenever you use it!!!! CONGRATS and wear in good health!!


----------



## ochie

*Nani- *congrats! gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhhhhhh NANI!! It is fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wore my Black/gold Skull scarf to the tPF Meet in SF today!

7 skinnies
Louboutin Babel Boots
BCBG Jacket


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Wore my Black/gold Skull scarf to the tPF Meet in SF today!
> 
> 7 skinnies
> Louboutin Babel Boots
> BCBG Jacket



You look great! I hope you had a great time!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nani- *it's gorgeous congrats! 

*bella- *you look fab my dear!


----------



## gymangel812

do most items go on sale at the end of the season? i'm eying a skull bracelet and a pair of the skull gladiator sandals.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  Just in case you're interested, I made a video on ways to tie a scarf and featured AM scarves   They're my babies and I love them so much


----------



## kdo

Wow, terrific video, nhu!  I especially like the one adding the pendant -- creative!


----------



## ozmodiar

^^Wow, that's an impressive video! How long did that take to make?

Thanks for posting, I get stuck in a rut always tying scarves the same way.


----------



## carlinha

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Just in case you're interested, I made a video on ways to tie a scarf and featured AM scarves   They're my babies and I love them so much




WOW* nhu nhu*!!  that was an AMAZING video!  and so informative also!  i'm just starting my AMQ scarf collection and i only know about 3 ways to wear a scarf, so i'll definitely be bookmarking this for ideas on how to wear my scarves!  thank you so much for sharing!  

p.s. you're so beautiful!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*kdo* - Thank you so much!  I like that style too 
*ozmodia*r - Thank you!!! It took us around a week to make.  A few days of planning, 1 day of test trails, and two 4-hour sessions to film.  It was all worth it though!  So much fun!!! 
*carlinha* - Hi Carlinha!  I see you on the CL forum most of the time =)  Thank you so much!


----------



## BlushResponse

*Nhu Nhu*, that video was fantastic! Very informative, too, I am going to try a couple of different looks with my scarf today. Thanks so much for sharing it. And yes, you are stunning!


----------



## NANI1972

Scrazy, 318Platinum, Ochie, Bella and Dessye! I am so happy I am now part of the AMQ clutch club!


----------



## numb

Nhu Nhu, your video is so creative! ive just subscribed to your videos and i love how you do your hair!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Just in case you're interested, I made a video on ways to tie a scarf and featured AM scarves   They're my babies and I love them so much
> 
> 
> *OMG OMG OMG*!!!! Nhu Nhu, This video has TOTALLY BLOWN ME AWAY!!! I only have one Scarf, and it's McQueen Reptilia From SS2010, and now, this video of yours really makes me wanna go out and buy some more scarves to do these very interesting looks!!! Thank you so much for this video!! I will ALWAYS go to this video of yours when I wear a scarf!! The detail and execution of the film is very interesting and exciting as well! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## azureartist

318Platinum said:


> Nhu Nhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!  Just in case you're interested, I made a video on ways to tie a scarf and featured AM scarves   They're my babies and I love them so much
> 
> 
> *OMG OMG OMG*!!!! Nhu Nhu, This video has TOTALLY BLOWN ME AWAY!!! I only have one Scarf, and it's McQueen Reptilia From SS2010, and now, this video of yours really makes me wanna go out and buy some more scarves to do these very interesting looks!!! Thank you so much for this video!! I will ALWAYS go to this video of yours when I wear a scarf!! The detail and execution of the film is very interesting and exciting as well! Keep up the great work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Platinum* - I saw the $900 Repitllia scarf finally sold on the bay!  Wear yours in good health! I second Nhu Nhu on the video!
Click to expand...


----------



## bfali

*Nhu Nhu*- Thank you so much for sharing!  I never knew that there were so many ways to wear a scarf!!  
P.S. You are STUNNING.  I checked out your blog, and I love how well you put everything together.  It makes me want to dress beautifully everyday.


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> 318Platinum said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Platinum* - I saw the $900 Repitllia scarf finally sold on the bay!  Wear yours in good health! I second Nhu Nhu on the video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Azure* - Are you serious? Someone actually bought that scarf? I know it has been on there for months, but thats good, I guess! When you want it bad enough, you will pay what you have to. Thank you! I'll try to wear it in great health, lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Woozy

nhu Nhu!! Love the Video!


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh WOW!!
> 
> Was looking on AM.co.uk today, looking in the new "Scarf Boutique" and saw this:
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...ue/P-CRYSTAL-GOD-SAVE-MCQUEEN-SILK-SCARF.aspx
> 
> Crystal God Save Mcqueen Silk
> 
> It looks fantastic, but, I just don't wear chiffon. I can't carry it off at all. I have the "Alexander the Great" silk and know I will never wear it.
> 
> This one looks soooooo lovely though....





now Kathleen, why cannot you wear chiffon and what concerns you re: "carry it off"?????


----------



## dcblam

NANI1972 said:


> This piece is one of the most fabulous designer items I have ever owned. I have a feeling it won't be my last AMQ clutch. It was really hard to capture the true color of this clutch but I would describe it as a ruby red with a shimmer. I am beyond thrilled that I scored this piece!!!
> 
> Special shout out to a tpf angel that gave me guidance!
> 
> Presenting my new AMQ Union Jack Clutch!




LOVE the colors!!!  Now, that was worth waiting for, yes?
SO GLAD that you made it a lovely surprise for all of us....
CONGRATS


----------



## dcblam

BellaShoes said:


> Wore my Black/gold Skull scarf to the tPF Meet in SF today!
> 
> 7 skinnies
> Louboutin Babel Boots
> BCBG Jacket




FIERCE.....in a lady-like fashion!  Lookin' FAB!


----------



## dcblam

gymangel812 said:


> do most items go on sale at the end of the season? i'm eying a skull bracelet and a pair of the skull gladiator sandals.




which skull bracelet are you eyeing????  If it's the leather strap w/the skull charm then it MAY go on sale IF inventory is around.  You MAY want to keep your eyes out on Saks or NM as well, sometimes they go on sale.
Good luck and yes - end of season only.


----------



## dcblam

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Just in case you're interested, I made a video on ways to tie a scarf and featured AM scarves   They're my babies and I love them so much





YOU ARE REMARKABLE and a god-send to do this video!!!!
Gives me MORE IDEAS on how to wear my beauties and I will be forever grateful to you!!!
THANKS A MILLION, BILLION and MORE 

AND, you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!! 
LOVE how you did the video...it's SO CHARMING and it made me smile


----------



## Brennamom

Morning all...do you see what I (think I) see?


----------



## gymangel812

dcblam said:


> which skull bracelet are you eyeing????  If it's the leather strap w/the skull charm then it MAY go on sale IF inventory is around.  You MAY want to keep your eyes out on Saks or NM as well, sometimes they go on sale.
> Good luck and yes - end of season only.


one of the double wrapping leather ones with the skull charm. looks like it's at several stores, so i shall hold out


----------



## dcblam

gymangel812 said:


> one of the double wrapping leather ones with the skull charm. looks like it's at several stores, so i shall hold out




Sounds like a plan.....

I purchased mine last year on the McQ website...they were doing a special for Fashion Night Out.  Am really happy with it....and FWIW - worth the retail price esp. IF you get the color combo that you WANT.


----------



## gymangel812

dcblam said:


> Sounds like a plan.....
> 
> I purchased mine last year on the McQ website...they were doing a special for Fashion Night Out.  Am really happy with it....and FWIW - worth the retail price esp. IF you get the color combo that you WANT.


I'm not picky on color, I just saw one and really like it. I hope the skull gladiator sandals go on sale too


----------



## bfali

^ Which ones are you talking about?


----------



## bfali

Alright guys- So I finally spoke to someone at AMQ regarding the skull bracelets, and they said "NOTHING IS MADE IN CHINA".  So, now I'm super confused.   Is this a case of a misinformed AMQ representative OR... (I don't even want to say it..) I think I'm going to have to go to Melrose and check out the bracelets myself.


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Morning all...do you see what I (think I) see?
> 
> cbswycd.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/111502801_8.jpg?w=600



YES!!! H2T McQueen SS 2011 on the lady. I see a Vivienne Westwood belt on the guy with the tie on. Is that who you are talking about? The lady with McQueen?


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> YES!!! H2T McQueen SS 2011 on the lady. I see a Vivienne Westwood belt on the guy with the tie on. Is that who you are talking about? The lady with McQueen?


 
Yup, The Band Perry (sorry, I'm a country music geek...).  She wore it  with a long coat when performing.  The hem was weird, though.  Unfinished, almost like she cut it shorter before going on stage...Made me like them even more.  Imagine, a country music group that even KNEW who McQueen is/was AND wore him on stage for a major awards show!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, Quick question::: Have any of you had to send out your Skull Clutch to McQueen for a repair? If so, What was repaired, and how long did it take to receive your clutch back? Just a general thought.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

McQueen has just announced on Facebook that they've created an online scarf boutique! Anyone check it out yet?


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> McQueen has just announced on Facebook that they've created an online scarf boutique! Anyone check it out yet?



I did.  Not super impressed, it looks just like the scarf section of the regular website, just divided into silk/pashima/fashion.  Nothing you can't (or haven't) see already....If I missed something, please let me know!


----------



## OMGxBecky

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> McQueen has just announced on Facebook that they've created an online scarf boutique! Anyone check it out yet?



http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/ScarfBoutique.aspx?xtor=AD-176


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

well, that's disappointing. Wouldn't it be cool if we could order the scarves we missed from previous collections? I want those stone angels


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> I did.  Not super impressed, it looks just like the scarf section of the regular website, just divided into silk/pashima/fashion.  Nothing you can't (or haven't) see already....If I missed something, please let me know!



I know!! I saw it the other day and was like 'I've seen these scarves on this website already!!" lol, *SCrazy* - NOW that would be AWESOMENESS!!


----------



## Julide

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> well, that's disappointing. Wouldn't it be cool if we could order the scarves we missed from previous collections? I want those stone angels



Me too!!!


----------



## azureartist

Me three!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, they just put them in their own 'boutique'... much ado about nothing.


----------



## Kathleen37

Ladies - just a quickie as slammed at work (318 - I'm going to pm - thanks for the reply, apologies I haven't been able to get back to you yet - I'll reply properly at the weekend)

Has anyone been to "The Mall" outside Florence? Just seen it has an AM outlet!!! I'll be in Florence for a week end of aug/begining of Sept, so fingers crossed, I may come across something fab? I won't have funds for any big purchases, but I'll let all know if I come across anything interesting. It's a long way off so I'm not banking on anything good, but it's certainly picked up my Friday morning!

I'll go through and reply properly to all the posts at the weekend. 

Hope all well!

K


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AT least they are offering free shipping with SPRINGFREESHIP - entered their give-away and they sent me that


----------



## mcb100

I'm still upset over Alexander Mcqueen's passing. I'm still not over it. I'm hoping to get my first Alexander Mcqueen scarf this summer. I've always loved skulls, and his are very fashionable. It does it kind of home for me too, I was almost a victim of suicide, myself.
It's upsetting because he was so talented too. I also love his sky high heels. I tend to wear his pieces when I want to show edginess and when I'm tired of all the light pink in my wardrobe.


----------



## 318Platinum

Hey, Y'all!! The clutch I have been *WAITING* for has *FINALLY* been released for purchase!! Check out this beauty and let me know what you all think!! Finally being able to learn more about it, I am not as fond about it as I once was, but it is STILL nonetheless a very beautiful work of art!! 


(*Images from NAP!!*)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Y'all!! The clutch I have been *WAITING* for has *FINALLY* been released for purchase!! Check out this beauty and let me know what you all think!! Finally being able to learn more about it, I am not as fond about it as I once was, but it is STILL nonetheless a very beautiful work of art!!
> 
> 
> (*Images from NAP!!*)



... you know, I think that's my favorite clutch that he's made so far. This was me:  

Thanks. You've just blown my purse budget


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Y'all!! The clutch I have been *WAITING* for has *FINALLY* been released for purchase!! Check out this beauty and let me know what you all think!! Finally being able to learn more about it, I am not as fond about it as I once was, but it is STILL nonetheless a very beautiful work of art!!
> 
> 
> (*Images from NAP!!*)



Wait - where is it? I can't find it on NAP? Can you send a link so I can drool properly?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

This one is a little less baroque: Gold 3D clutch


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Wait - where is it? I can't find it on NAP? Can you send a link so I can drool properly?



LOL!!!! *SCrazy* - I am all for this clutch, but I am against it at the same item because of the inside!!! It is a hefty price tag (The most I have seen for a Skull Clutch) but you can check it out on NAP UK!! They just received it today!! The day after I just talked to my SA in LV about this very same clutch, and I got an email for it today!! Faith? lol Here's the link!!


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/106026


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> LOL!!!! *SCrazy* - I am all for this clutch, but I am against it at the same item because of the inside!!! It is a hefty price tag (The most I have seen for a Skull Clutch) but you can check it out on NAP UK!! They just received it today!! The day after I just talked to my SA in LV about this very same clutch, and I got an email for it today!! Faith? lol Here's the link!!
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/106026



Yeah, I found it - nothing stands between me and pretty, shiny things 

The 3D clutch is cheaper and not as gilded... I wonder what the odds are it'll ever go on sale?


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yeah, I found it - nothing stands between me and pretty, shiny things
> 
> The 3D clutch is cheaper and not as gilded... I wonder what the odds are it'll ever go on sale?



Lol, heres hoping and praying!! That's my question as well!! I hate that it's partially lined in leather, and the rest is the metal itself!! You can see through the clutch, so that's neat and a deal breaker to me as well! If it wasn't $3,200, and MUCH cheaper, I'd have this already on it's way to me!! I may give them a call and find out!


----------



## Accessorize*me

My Loubies arrived! I bought them specially to go with my beloved Union McQueen Clutch!


----------



## creighbaby

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Y'all!! The clutch I have been *WAITING* for has *FINALLY* been released for purchase!! Check out this beauty and let me know what you all think!! Finally being able to learn more about it, I am not as fond about it as I once was, but it is STILL nonetheless a very beautiful work of art!!
> 
> 
> (*Images from NAP!!*)



oh, my, my, my!


----------



## Melissa Ann

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ander+McQueen&N=1553+4294957131&bmUID=iYTRZuz

Alexander the great gray tee 109 USD at saks!


----------



## 318Platinum

Accessorize*me said:


> My Loubies arrived! I bought them specially to go with my beloved Union McQueen Clutch!



*Accessorize* - This is HOTT!!! I am loving your clutch and your Loubies!!! Wear them both in good health!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Accessorize*me

318Platinum said:


> *Accessorize* - This is HOTT!!! I am loving your clutch and your Loubies!!! Wear them both in good health!! CONGRATS!



Thank you!! I love McQueen's skull clutches!


----------



## 318Platinum

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you!! I love McQueen's skull clutches!



Welcome !! I love them too!! The one that I have will definitely not be my last!! I'm thinking of getting the Nude with Gold Studs like the Black one I have already. Is that your only Skull Clutch?


----------



## BellaShoes

I will be receiving my red python skull clutch later this next week!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

318Platinum said:


> Welcome !! I love them too!! The one that I have will definitely not be my last!! I'm thinking of getting the Nude with Gold Studs like the Black one I have already. Is that your only Skull Clutch?



I really like the Nude and Gold too, but I'm terrified of dirtying the nude leather since I am a clutz!...
Please post lotsa pics when you get it so I can live vicariously through you!!

No, I have the Yellow Python ones with the matching patent peeptoes as well.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

GORGEOUS STUDDED SKULL CLUTCH for an AMAZING price! Lovely seller!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...xander_McQueen_Studded_Britannia_Skull_Clutch


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Y'all!! The clutch I have been *WAITING* for has *FINALLY* been released for purchase!! Check out this beauty and let me know what you all think!! Finally being able to learn more about it, I am not as fond about it as I once was, but it is STILL nonetheless a very beautiful work of art!!
> 
> 
> (*Images from NAP!!*)



holy sweet mother of god!!!    i LOVE that clutch!  please get it *318* so i can drool and live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Speaking of Holy Mother.... Carlinha, our avatar!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> holy sweet mother of god!!!    i LOVE that clutch!  please get it *318* so i can drool and live vicariously through you!!!



AHHHHHHHHHHH LOL @ *Carlinha*!!! - LOL, i'm not about to shell out $3,300 for that clutch! Now, if it goes on sale, then I would get it in a HEARTBEAT, but it would have to be a DRASTIC sale!!! The inside isn't even lined, which REALLY turned me off of it!!  I hope someone on here gets it, though, so I can see what I am potentially missing!!


----------



## bfali

OMG *BellaShoes*!  Why are you already getting rid of your lovely clutch?


----------



## Brennamom

Interesting....?
http://www.hintmag.com/post/daphne-guinness-pays-tribute-to-alexander-mcqueen-like-only-she-can--april-09-2011?utm_source=Hintmag.com+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a30a97fd2e-Weekly+Newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Julide

Brennamom said:


> Interesting....?
> http://www.hintmag.com/post/daphne-guinness-pays-tribute-to-alexander-mcqueen-like-only-she-can--april-09-2011?utm_source=Hintmag.com+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a30a97fd2e-Weekly+Newsletter&utm_medium=email



It sounds interesting...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^I dunno. I read her Harper's Bazaar interview and she came off as an entitled brat to me. Seems more of a stunt for attention than a true homage to McQueen. Just my opinion.


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Interesting....?
> http://www.hintmag.com/post/daphne-guinness-pays-tribute-to-alexander-mcqueen-like-only-she-can--april-09-2011?utm_source=Hintmag.com+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a30a97fd2e-Weekly+Newsletter&utm_medium=email



One question comes to mind.............WHY??????? If she is trying to do a tribute to Lee, shouldn't she have gone to Sarah Burton with this idea, and done this in different boutiques of his or something? Barneys? REALLY????


----------



## azureartist

Not familiar with this site - think it is out of Canada, but here's Faithful Shearling Booties in size 39 for $375! Reg $1250. Final sale ladies - no returns!

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...filiate&utm_term=generic&utm_campaign=generic

Also these others @ 50% discount:
http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/alexander_mcqueen


----------



## BellaShoes

*Fabulous Sage Green/Gold Studded Britannia Skull Clutch..* $1300 OBO!

Trusted and wonderful seller!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/NEW__Alexander_McQueen_Britannia_Skull_Clutch_


----------



## NANI1972

Somebody save me from myself! :ninja:


----------



## azureartist

NANI1972 said:


> Somebody save me from myself! :ninja:



Did you buy something *Nani*?


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani..what did you do?


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> GORGEOUS STUDDED SKULL CLUTCH for an AMAZING price! Lovely seller!
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...xander_McQueen_Studded_Britannia_Skull_Clutch



Nope, seller got cold feet.... no longer available


----------



## BellaShoes

azureartist said:


> Not familiar with this site - think it is out of Canada, but here's Faithful Shearling Booties in size 39 for $375! Reg $1250. Final sale ladies - no returns!
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product...filiate&utm_term=generic&utm_campaign=generic
> 
> Also these others @ 50% discount:
> http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/alexander_mcqueen



SSENSE is a reputable site... out of Canada and pretty quick to ship, just really lousy in returning emails.


----------



## NANI1972

azureartist said:


> Did you buy something *Nani*?


 


BellaShoes said:


> Nani..what did you do?


 
Let's just say my second AMQ purchase should be here on Wed.



BellaShoes said:


> Nope, seller got cold feet.... no longer available


 
i am so glad the seller got cold feet because that clutch is to divine to let go!


----------



## NANI1972

First outing with my AMQ Union Jack Clutch, my DF called it my "death bag"


----------



## Accessorize*me

NANI1972 said:


> First outing with my AMQ Union Jack Clutch, my Df called it my "death bag"



You look FABULOUS with your clutch!


----------



## lawchick

BellaShoes said:


> Nope, seller got cold feet.... no longer available


 
I can see why.  That clutch is TDF.  All of the AMQ studded and embellished skull clutches are TDF!


----------



## NANI1972

Accessorize*me said:


> You look FABULOUS with your clutch!


 
Thank you!


----------



## creighbaby

If you are a member of the Met Museum, you can pre-order the McQueen catalog for 20% off. It is currently backordered, but the exhibit doesn't open until early May. I hope the company creates a special scarf for this exhibit.

http://store.metmuseum.org/met-publications/alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty/invt/80011804/






_
By Andrew Bolton, with contributions by Susannah Frankel and Tim Blanks; Photography by Sølve Sundsbø

Alexander McQueen (British, 1969&#8211;2010) was one of the most influential, imaginative, and provocative designers of his generation. His clothing both challenged and expanded the conventional parameters of fashion to express ideas about culture, politics, and identity. Rare among designers, McQueen saw beyond clothing&#8217;s physical constraints to its ideological and conceptual possibilities, addressing questions related to race, class, gender, religion, sexuality, and the environment.

Featuring the most iconic and radical designs of his prolific career, Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty examines the designer&#8217;s evolution from the start of his fledgling label, to his years as creative director at Givenchy in Paris, and finally to the collections of his own world-renowned London house. It reveals how McQueen adapted and combined the fundamentals of Savile Row tailoring, the specialized techniques of haute couture&#8212;such as lacework, embroidery, and featherwork&#8212;and technological innovation to achieve his distinctive aesthetic. It also focuses on the highly sophisticated narrative structures found in McQueen&#8217;s collections and in his extravagant runway presentations, which suggested the most avant-garde installation and performance art.

Published on the occasion of an exhibition organized by the Metropolitan Museum&#8217;s Costume Institute, this stunning book includes a preface by curator Andrew Bolton; an introduction by Susannah Frankel; an interview with Sarah Burton, creative director of the house of Alexander McQueen, conducted by Tim Blanks; and illuminating commentary from the designer himself. Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty celebrates the astounding creativity and originality of a designer who relentlessly questioned and confronted the requisites of fashion.

240 pages, 293 full-color illustrations. 9 3/4'' x 13 1/8''. Hardcover, with holographic image.

Orders will be shipped in early May. Please note that you may receive an "item backordered" message on your order confirmation email.

Pre-order offer for Members valid through 5/2/11 online only. Tax, shipping/handling, and gift wrap charges apply. The additional savings off the already-reduced Member price will be reflected as a promotional discount at checkout._


----------



## 318Platinum

creighbaby said:


> If you are a member of the Met Museum, you can pre-order the McQueen catalog for 20% off. It is currently backordered, but the exhibit doesn't open until early May. I hope the company creates a special scarf for this exhibit.
> 
> http://store.metmuseum.org/met-publications/alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty/invt/80011804/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _



*Creighbaby* - Do you know if ALL of the Hardcover books have the "Holographic" image on the cover??? I pre-ordered this book March 15th from Barnes & Noble. I hope that it isn't just a MET thing. I am pretty sure it's the same book, though, just want to know if the cover will be Holographic as well?


----------



## meganfm

creighbaby said:


> If you are a member of the Met Museum, you can pre-order the McQueen catalog for 20% off. It is currently backordered, but the exhibit doesn't open until early May. I hope the company creates a special scarf for this exhibit.



There is a special scarf!

http://theprettydish.files.wordpres...er-mcqueen-skull-scarf-ltd-ed.jpg?w=568&h=559

(For some reason, I just can't get the picture to show up here!)

It's going to be $500 I believe.  It has skull prints from various collections.  I think I'd have to see it in person, I'm not 100% sure about it from online-especially for the price.

I'm SO excited about this exhibit.  DBF and I had been contemplating going to NYC for awhile, and his friend offered up his place in Manhattan for us to stay, so we'll get to go see the exhibit this summer!!!  He's just as excited as I am, which is good because I'll probably spend the whole day there.


----------



## 318Platinum

meganfm said:


> There is a special scarf!
> 
> http://theprettydish.files.wordpres...er-mcqueen-skull-scarf-ltd-ed.jpg?w=568&h=559
> 
> (For some reason, I just can't get the picture to show up here!)
> 
> It's going to be $500 I believe.  It has skull prints from various collections.  I think I'd have to see it in person, I'm not 100% sure about it from online-especially for the price.
> 
> I'm SO excited about this exhibit.  DBF and I had been contemplating going to NYC for awhile, and his friend offered up his place in Manhattan for us to stay, so we'll get to go see the exhibit this summer!!!  He's just as excited as I am, which is good because I'll probably spend the whole day there.





Hmmmmm, this scarf is pretty neat, but at the same time, I'm not sure, either! Last few times I passed up a scarf that I liked but didn't think it would look good IRL, I regretted not getting it so I may go ahead and get this one! Do you know the sale details, such as the location to buy and when it will be released?


----------



## meganfm

318Platinum said:


> Hmmmmm, this scarf is pretty neat, but at the same time, I'm not sure, either! Last few times I passed up a scarf that I liked but didn't think it would look good IRL, I regretted not getting it so I may go ahead and get this one! Do you know the sale details, such as the location to buy and when it will be released?



I do wish I had gotten the "Canadian" scarf-McQueen did a special scarf for Holt Renfrew (our Saks) and it was apparently the last scarf he designed before he passed away.  The design was nice, not too obviously "IM CANADIAN!" but it was too pricey for me.  Looking back, would have snapped one up.  I think if I was to get the memorial one, I'd frame it instead of wear it.  The color is a bit meh for me.

It will be sold in McQueen stores starting in May, apparently.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Matches.com is having a free worldwide shipping even with code "WORLDWIDE" and there are a few McQueen items on sale and regular price


----------



## dchildaries

bfali said:


> Alright guys- So I finally spoke to someone at AMQ regarding the skull bracelets, and they said "NOTHING IS MADE IN CHINA". So, now I'm super confused.  Is this a case of a misinformed AMQ representative OR... (I don't even want to say it..) I think I'm going to have to go to Melrose and check out the bracelets myself.


 

I just received the skull bangle from zappos.... it says made in china.  
I am planning to return it today, partly because it is too wide and looks weird on me, and for the price... i would love to get something that is not made in china


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

McQueen "extravaganza" at the Outnet


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> McQueen "extravaganza" at the Outnet




YES indeed.....and I picked up this beauty!!!!  I just HAVE to see it since I have lusted after this bag since seeing the video of the last collection.  You know I have a thang for "art".  The bag is bigger than my preferred size AND I am not a fan of embossed leather to look like croc....but I just HAVE to see it!
WOOT WOOT.  I PROMISE to take pics.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/96064


----------



## NANI1972

^Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Q

I just ordered this from Outnet:


Crystal-embellished skull ring


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Congrats ladies! I can't take my eyes off that lace dress but I just can't explain to DH why I need a $1700 dress and keep a straight face. "but it's so beautiful" wouldn't fly, I reckon


----------



## creighbaby

meganfm said:


> There is a special scarf!
> 
> http://theprettydish.files.wordpres...er-mcqueen-skull-scarf-ltd-ed.jpg?w=568&h=559
> 
> (For some reason, I just can't get the picture to show up here!)
> 
> It's going to be $500 I believe.  It has skull prints from various collections.  I think I'd have to see it in person, I'm not 100% sure about it from online-especially for the price.


Thank you for the link. Sadly, I am not digging the scarf one bit and won't part with $500! Hopefully, they'll come up with something better.




318Platinum said:


> *Creighbaby* - Do you know if ALL of  the Hardcover books have the "Holographic" image on the cover??? I  pre-ordered this book March 15th from Barnes & Noble. I hope that it  isn't just a MET thing. I am pretty sure it's the same book, though,  just want to know if the cover will be Holographic as well?


I don't know, but I would hope so. How much was the BN preorder price? I  want that book, but also just with the hologram image.


----------



## 318Platinum

creighbaby said:


> Thank you for the link. Sadly, I am not digging the scarf one bit and won't part with $500! Hopefully, they'll come up with something better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I would hope so. How much was the BN preorder price? I  want that book, but also just with the hologram image.




My total charge for the hardback was $29.72. I have Free Shipping, and they only charged me $1.14 in tax. I don't know if I want to get the scarf or not.  I called BN last night to ask them if they knew if it would have the Holographic image, and they told me that they don't have any info about the book like that. HERE'S HOPING!!! lol


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> McQueen "extravaganza" at the Outnet




*SCrazy* _ I have my eye on that Brooch, but it says "Made in Germany" on the tag, Plus, the "McQueen" on the tag looks weird, so i don't know, I may let it pass. *TOO SAD That I CAN'T WEAR ANY OF THOSE PIECES ON THE OUTNET SALE!!!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ooh! Yoox just posted a red silk dress for $285, down from $1500


----------



## lawchick

Thanks for the heads up!  I just ordered one but it's backordered.  Use code K241 for an additional 10% off. 



creighbaby said:


> If you are a member of the Met Museum, you can pre-order the McQueen catalog for 20% off. It is currently backordered, but the exhibit doesn't open until early May. I hope the company creates a special scarf for this exhibit.
> 
> http://store.metmuseum.org/met-publications/alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty/invt/80011804/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _By Andrew Bolton, with contributions by Susannah Frankel and Tim Blanks; Photography by Sølve Sundsbø
> 
> Alexander McQueen (British, 19692010) was one of the most influential, imaginative, and provocative designers of his generation. His clothing both challenged and expanded the conventional parameters of fashion to express ideas about culture, politics, and identity. Rare among designers, McQueen saw beyond clothings physical constraints to its ideological and conceptual possibilities, addressing questions related to race, class, gender, religion, sexuality, and the environment._
> 
> _Featuring the most iconic and radical designs of his prolific career, Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty examines the designers evolution from the start of his fledgling label, to his years as creative director at Givenchy in Paris, and finally to the collections of his own world-renowned London house. It reveals how McQueen adapted and combined the fundamentals of Savile Row tailoring, the specialized techniques of haute couturesuch as lacework, embroidery, and featherworkand technological innovation to achieve his distinctive aesthetic. It also focuses on the highly sophisticated narrative structures found in McQueens collections and in his extravagant runway presentations, which suggested the most avant-garde installation and performance art._
> _
> Published on the occasion of an exhibition organized by the Metropolitan Museums Costume Institute, this stunning book includes a preface by curator Andrew Bolton; an introduction by Susannah Frankel; an interview with Sarah Burton, creative director of the house of Alexander McQueen, conducted by Tim Blanks; and illuminating commentary from the designer himself. Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty celebrates the astounding creativity and originality of a designer who relentlessly questioned and confronted the requisites of fashion.
> 
> 240 pages, 293 full-color illustrations. 9 3/4'' x 13 1/8''. Hardcover, with holographic image.
> 
> Orders will be shipped in early May. Please note that you may receive an "item backordered" message on your order confirmation email.
> 
> Pre-order offer for Members valid through 5/2/11 online only. Tax, shipping/handling, and gift wrap charges apply. The additional savings off the already-reduced Member price will be reflected as a promotional discount at checkout._


----------



## dcblam

Here's the LEAD version of the soft, cotton scarf that I have (on the US site)

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEX...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/46190714NO/sts/sr_women80


----------



## azureartist

dcblam said:


> YES indeed.....and I picked up this beauty!!!!  I just HAVE to see it since I have lusted after this bag since seeing the video of the last collection.  You know I have a thang for "art".  The bag is bigger than my preferred size AND I am not a fan of embossed leather to look like croc....but I just HAVE to see it!
> WOOT WOOT.  I PROMISE to take pics.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/96064



Love this!


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> Love this!



*OMG*!!!! *DcBlam* - I AM TOOO JEALY OF YOU!!! I DIDN'T even know that was the bag you were talking about, I thought you were talking about the black croc-print clutch!!!! UGH!!! Congrats on your new McQueen Family member!!! I wonder what else I missed out on?? lol :cry:


----------



## dcblam

Okay gang.....as I promised, pics and my comments on the bag from THE OUTNET.

Sigh.  Bosch Bag is a BUST.

Yes, it's too big for me.  Great travel bag size, esp. since it has a lock.  Pics of this to follow as well as my opinion on the bag.

Not the greatest pics, will have to do.
















As you can see, she's pretty slouchy without stuff inside.


----------



## dcblam

What I really don't like is the leather.  It doesn't feel or look lux....and the croc embossed leather looks crappy, not the quality that I would assume with a McQ product.

The other thing that bothers me is the fabric.  There is a high sheen to the threads and thus the weave looks inexpensive.  All in all, I'm quite disappointed.

FWIW...it's not really NOT worth the 50% off retail price.  It looks like an inexpensive knock-off.  OUCH.

Stuffed photo:
















Nice lock feature w/the zippers. 






IF it weren't so expensive, it could be a nice knock around travel bag.  It looks like the leather would be perfect for this use.

Back it goes....except, they forgot to include all of the packing info/invoice, etc.  Go figure...LOL!


----------



## Kathleen37

Ahhh, I'm so sorry you don't like it. I just love Bosch (saw a small Bosch exhibition in Venice in Feb, he's just wonderful!) and I think this bag is soooo unusual looking, it's a real stunner! But of course, if you're not really loving it, no point in keeping it. 

Take care,

K


----------



## azureartist

dcblam said:


> What I really don't like is the leather.  It doesn't feel or look lux....and the croc embossed leather looks crappy, not the quality that I would assume with a McQ product.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is the fabric.  There is a high sheen to the threads and thus the weave looks inexpensive.  All in all, I'm quite disappointed.
> 
> FWIW...it's not really NOT worth the 50% off retail price.  It looks like an inexpensive knock-off.  OUCH.
> 
> Stuffed photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lock feature w/the zippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it weren't so expensive, it could be a nice knock around travel bag.  It looks like the leather would be perfect for this use.
> 
> Back it goes....except, they forgot to include all of the packing info/invoice, etc.  Go figure...LOL!



*DCBlam* - thank you for sharing pics and your candid review! I was so so jelly of you - whew! I can now cross this off my list (as if I could have gotten this! ) You have amazing taste and if you say it's not luxe enough... it's not AMQ worthy! I too love Bosch!


----------



## 318Platinum

*DcBlam* - WOW!!! While I still love the look of the bag, I thought this one would be more structured! I HATE the slouchy look, and like I said before, I HATE that it is EMBOSSED LEATHER CROC EFFECT!!! Jacquard fabric to me has always looked cheap, and I guess thats one of the MANY reasons I hate Coach (J/S), but in some cases, it works. I have a McQ bag that is just as big, and it is really slouchy!!! Got it for a great deal at McQueen LV, and I needed a computer bag, so I kept it! It works for me, but if you don't TRULY love it, why keep it, right? 







dcblam said:


> What I really don't like is the leather.  It doesn't feel or look lux....and the croc embossed leather looks crappy, not the quality that I would assume with a McQ product.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is the fabric.  There is a high sheen to the threads and thus the weave looks inexpensive.  All in all, I'm quite disappointed.
> 
> FWIW...it's not really NOT worth the 50% off retail price.  It looks like an inexpensive knock-off.  OUCH.
> 
> Stuffed photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lock feature w/the zippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF it weren't so expensive, it could be a nice knock around travel bag.  It looks like the leather would be perfect for this use.
> 
> Back it goes....except, they forgot to include all of the packing info/invoice, etc.  Go figure...LOL!


----------



## kdo

Aw, sorry blammy!  ITA, the croc embossing looks cheap.  Too bad about the slouch.  It would be a much better looking bag with a frame/structure.  Oh well, on to the next McQ!  You should venture getting a silk/chiffon shirt...just sayin'!


----------



## Brennamom

Aww, sorry the bag was a bust!  Hope the return is less painful...

To take your mind off it, look here!  Fascinating info from the Met Show Catalog:
http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/04/14/those_mcqueen_mannequins_at_the_savage_beauty_exhibit_are_actually_models.php


----------



## 318Platinum

HEY, EVERYONE!!! I MAY HAVE A TREAT TO ANNOUNCE!! THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE SS 2010 PLATO'S ATLANTIS REPTILLIA SILK SCARF MAY BE IN LUCK ON EBAY!!! CHECK OUT THE LISTING THAT I HAVE JUST COME ACROSS! GOOD LUCK!!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250804727624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13990wt_1141


----------



## BellaShoes

Woooooweeeee, that isn't cheap!


----------



## carlinha

wow that scarf is amazing...

and onto exciting news!!!!!!!!!

*"YOUR ORDER FROM THE MET STORE HAS SHIPPED"*
Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> wow that scarf is amazing...
> 
> and onto exciting news!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *"YOUR ORDER FROM THE MET STORE HAS SHIPPED"*
> Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty



WOW, how is that possible?? I wonder if this means my copy will be shipped too? Hmmmmmm  I sure do hope so!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> WOW, how is that possible?? I wonder if this means my copy will be shipped too? Hmmmmmm  I sure do hope so!!!



She ordered it from the Met; B&N isn't shipping until May 31st I think


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> She ordered it from the Met; B&N isn't shipping until May 31st I think



UGH!!!! thats a BUST! If i knew it would be shipped out way earlier at other places, I would have gotten it from them!! lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> UGH!!!! thats a BUST! If i knew it would be shipped out way earlier at other places, I would have gotten it from them!! lol



You can cancel the B&N order because you're not charged until it ships and buy from the Met too


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You can cancel the B&N order because you're not charged until it ships and buy from the Met too



Oh yeah, that's right!! lol  I thought the Met was backordered?


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Oh yeah, that's right!! lol  I thought the Met was backordered?



it did say backordered when i placed the order, but it said expect item to ship in may... i'm so happy it's earlier!!! 

do that *318*, cancel the B&N and place the order with the met!  remember to use the discount code that someone on here placed also... i don't remember who it was!

edit: i found it, thank you *lawchick*!
Use code K241 for an additional 10% off


----------



## carlinha

*dcblam* i am so sorry the bad did not work out... can you return it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Oh yeah, that's right!! lol  I thought the Met was backordered?



no idea  I ordered mine through B&N as well but I'm not in a rush to get the book so it's not a big deal for me


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> it did say backordered when i placed the order, but it said expect item to ship in may... i'm so happy it's earlier!!!
> 
> do that *318*, cancel the B&N and place the order with the met!  remember to use the discount code that someone on here placed also... i don't remember who it was!
> 
> edit: i found it, thank you *lawchick*!
> Use code K241 for an additional 10% off



K932 for 20% off - it's on their website - through April 24th --

EDIT: sorry, for purchases of $50 or more and the book is $45


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> HEY, EVERYONE!!! I MAY HAVE A TREAT TO ANNOUNCE!! THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE SS 2010 PLATO'S ATLANTIS REPTILLIA SILK SCARF MAY BE IN LUCK ON EBAY!!! CHECK OUT THE LISTING THAT I HAVE JUST COME ACROSS! GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13990wt_1141


 
Ok, is it me, or does that scarf NOT look silk at all?  It's not floaty and diaphanous like mine.  Almost looks cottony or (gasp) burlap-y....Was Reptillia done as a pashmina too?  That's the only explanation I can come up with....Should I back away from the pipe or ???


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> K932 for 20% off - it's on their website - through April 24th --
> 
> EDIT: sorry, for purchases of $50 or more and the book is $45


 
Add a few note cards


----------



## carlinha

Brennamom said:


> Ok, is it me, or does that scarf NOT look silk at all?  It's not floaty and diaphanous like mine.  Almost looks cottony or (gasp) burlap-y....Was Reptillia done as a pashmina too?  That's the only explanation I can come up with....Should I back away from the pipe or ???



that definitely looks like a pashmina to me *brennamom*!!!  please buy it so the temptation is removed from me!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> Ok, is it me, or does that scarf NOT look silk at all?  It's not floaty and diaphanous like mine.  Almost looks cottony or (gasp) burlap-y....Was Reptillia done as a pashmina too?  That's the only explanation I can come up with....Should I back away from the pipe or ???



No, I'm right there with you -- it looked like cotton to me when I looked at the photos but it said "silk" so I shrugged and said whatevs. Same seller selling an identical scarf... and also someone with 30 feedback but who allegedly has been selling for years according to the ad? Granted, I did precisely 0 minutes of research but I am skeptical.


----------



## Brennamom

carlinha said:


> that definitely looks like a pashmina to me *brennamom*!!! please buy it so the temptation is removed from me!!!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No, I'm right there with you -- it looked like cotton to me when I looked at the photos but it said "silk" so I shrugged and said whatevs. Same seller selling an identical scarf... and also someone with 30 feedback but who allegedly has been selling for years according to the ad? Granted, I did precisely 0 minutes of research but I am skeptical.


 
Well, IF the pattern was done as a pash, THEN it is the steal of the century....If it was only done as a silk mousse, then we have a nice fake, which makes me very sad....Anyone want to call Vegas and ask?  To me, the beauty of the scarf is the transparancy of the pattern on silk, but I know that anything, especially something as coveted as this, could be faked.  I just don't feel warm and fuzzy about it yet (no pun intended...)


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Ok, is it me, or does that scarf NOT look silk at all?  It's not floaty and diaphanous like mine.  Almost looks cottony or (gasp) burlap-y....Was Reptillia done as a pashmina too?  That's the only explanation I can come up with....Should I back away from the pipe or ???




It looks like mine. Can you please take pics of your scarf like this seller did, so I can match mines with yours, because now you have me worried!!!


----------



## carlinha

i have to admit i am not familiar at all with pashmina AMQ scarves so i have no idea about authenticity of this item...


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> It looks like mine. Can you please take pics of your scarf like this seller did, so I can match mines with yours, because now you have me worried!!!


 
Sure, give me a min to take some pics...did you get the mousse or the pashmina?  Mine is the mousse...Sorry to worry you!!  BRB.


----------



## Brennamom

My camera isn't good enough at macro to get the shots I want, but these show what I mean by light and moussey, you can see through it.  The auction one looks more opaque...


----------



## Brennamom

Know what gals,I may be 'moted....Changed camera to one with a 2x macro and got this:

If you had shown me these before the ones above, there is no way I'd say they are the same scarf....

I stand (cautiously) corrected....


----------



## azureartist

Brennamom said:


> Know what gals,I may be 'moted....Changed camera to one with a 2x macro and got this:
> 
> If you had shown me these before the ones above, there is no way I'd say they are the same scarf....
> 
> I stand (cautiously) corrected....



You may be right *Brennamom* - WOW - yours does look woven in your second set of pics! I would have never thought they were the same scarf!

I don't like missing tags and it states "IF YOU ARE ONE OF MY REGULAR BUYERS, YOU KNOW THAT MY LADY REMOVES THE LABELS FROM HER SCARVES, BUT ANYONE WHO KNOWS MCQUEEN WOULD KNOW THIS SCARF IS ONE OF HIS." 

The size is right around 50" x 50" for the silk scarf. Aren't the pashminas a bit larger?


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> You may be right *Brennamom* - WOW - yours does look woven in your second set of pics! I would have never thought they were the same scarf!
> 
> I don't like missing tags and it states "IF YOU ARE ONE OF MY REGULAR BUYERS, YOU KNOW THAT MY LADY REMOVES THE LABELS FROM HER SCARVES, BUT ANYONE WHO KNOWS MCQUEEN WOULD KNOW THIS SCARF IS ONE OF HIS."
> 
> The size is right around 50" x 50" for the silk scarf. Aren't the pashminas a bit larger?


 
Amazing, huh??!!  Not sure on the pashmina sizes, all mine are regular silk, but some larger than others..

Yeah, I don't like the missing tag either, but I know that in Europe, they take the tags off so they don't show when it's folded and worn, and the seller has a point, if you know what you are looking at, a tag is irrelevant...But the statement is a tad crass...And with a 30 FB, that's not enough customers to make that type of statement, IMHO.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

azureartist said:


> You may be right *Brennamom* - WOW - yours does look woven in your second set of pics! I would have never thought they were the same scarf!
> 
> I don't like missing tags and it states "IF YOU ARE ONE OF MY REGULAR BUYERS, YOU KNOW THAT MY LADY REMOVES THE LABELS FROM HER SCARVES, BUT ANYONE WHO KNOWS MCQUEEN WOULD KNOW THIS SCARF IS ONE OF HIS."
> 
> The size is right around 50" x 50" for the silk scarf. Aren't the pashminas a bit larger?



"his lady"... and yet: 

MY FRIENDS AND ACQUAINTANCES HAVE BEEN ASKING ME TO SELL FOR THEM, AND I FINALLY SAID YES. I HAVE TWO BEVERLEY HILLS CUSTOMERS WHO HAVE AGREED TO LET ME SELL FOR THEM AND I COULD NOT BE MORE THRILLED.  THEY LOVE TO SHOP AND PRACTICALLY EMPTY THEIR CLOSETS EVERY SEASON.  THEIR TASTE IS SUBLIME AND VERY DIFFERENT AS YOU WILL SEE. MANY OF THEIR ITEMS HAVE NEVER BEEN WORN, AND WHAT HAS BEEN WORN USUALLY COMES TO ME IN PRISTINE CONDITION.....

...WHEN I DID MY LAST PICK UP, I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE THIS AMAZING SCARF....

Oh, and this: I HAVE BEEN SELLING ON EBAY FOR A HOLLYWOOD MOVIE PROP, WARDROBE, AND CONSIGNMENT COMPANY FOR 7 YEARS AND LOVE THE JOB. IN ALL THOSE YEARS AND THOUSANDS OF SALES I HAVE NEVER HAD A NEGATIVE FEEDBACK.  NOT A SINGLE ONE....

--and he has 30 feedback. I am not saying real or fake (I have a silk scarf from McQueen and although it's not in this pattern, it's very, very fine -- I see the photos you posted but I'm still not convinced) I'm just saying that not everything is adding up.


----------



## azureartist

"his lady" :lolots:


----------



## OMGxBecky

The pashmina doesn't have the rolled hem like the silk. I found this picture from a blogger who is modeling? his pashmina Reptilia. 

http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/my-mcqueeeeeen.html


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

OMGxBecky said:


> The pashmina doesn't have the rolled hem like the silk. I found this picture from a blogger who is modeling? his pashmina Reptilia.
> 
> http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/my-mcqueeeeeen.html



 that picture!!! That is...  I just... Seriously?!?!?! I mean, look at what he's standing on!


----------



## carlinha

Brennamom said:


> Know what gals,I may be 'moted....Changed camera to one with a 2x macro and got this:
> 
> If you had shown me these before the ones above, there is no way I'd say they are the same scarf....
> 
> I stand (cautiously) corrected....



wow those do look woven in those pics


----------



## carlinha

OMGxBecky said:


> The pashmina doesn't have the rolled hem like the silk. I found this picture from a blogger who is modeling? his pashmina Reptilia.
> 
> http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/my-mcqueeeeeen.html



ummm amazed::weird:


----------



## Brennamom

CHARDONNAY SPEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG, I woke the dog up laughing so hard:lolots::lolots::lolots:

True, it JDLR.....Thanks guys, you made my day!


----------



## azureartist

OMGxBecky said:


> The pashmina doesn't have the rolled hem like the silk. I found this picture from a blogger who is modeling? his pashmina Reptilia.
> 
> http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/my-mcqueeeeeen.html



OK *OMGXBecky* - you win the prize for finding this photo! Let's hope he never tries to sell this on the 'bay... OMG the places it has touched!  

Now how do I un-see this???


----------



## Brennamom

On a COMPLETELY different note, I just pre-ordered my Met Catalog thru Borders w/a 40% coupon if you have a Borders card...


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> OK *OMGXBecky* - you win the prize for finding this photo! Let's hope he never tries to sell this on the 'bay... OMG the places it has touched!
> 
> Now how do I un-see this???


 
Spork?


----------



## Brennamom

Ok, I'm going to bed laughing my head off praying I don't dream about this scarf (or the blogger...).  Have a great evening, my dears!


----------



## chemistshmemist

OMGxBecky said:


> The pashmina doesn't have the rolled hem like the silk. I found this picture from a blogger who is modeling? his pashmina Reptilia.
> 
> http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/my-mcqueeeeeen.html



 ok, that was... expressive.

Eep! Such a long time since I've checked in here  Lovelovelove everyone's purchases! Such a shame that the Bosch didn't work out, but I'm sure an equally brilliant one will come by soon enough 

recently took my catacomb scarf on a trip to San Francisco -- craaaaazy winds on such fine gorgeous days, but my friends and I had fun just touring the city and taking pics. Was stopped by a friendly lady who complemented the scarf, noticed they were skulls, then gave me the sweetest "omg what is that i don't understand" face I've ever seen 

aaaaaaand, thanks for the headsup on the book from the met store, lawchick! guess who's in line to hopefully get one soon, too, now? 

you are all so fab!


----------



## OMGxBecky

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that picture!!! That is...  I just... Seriously?!?!?! I mean, look at what he's standing on!



OMG!! I was so busy looking at the scarf that I didn't notice THAT! 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


Might as well feast your eyes on the rest, if you dare...
http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/one-size-fits-all.html

Now my dog is awake too.


----------



## 318Platinum

*Brenna* - I had an EXTREMELY hard time trying to take a good enough picture!! I did these with flash, and not folded, as you can see. what do you think about it? mines is Silk Chiffon, and it is like 51"X 51", or 50" X 50". I don't believe it is a pash, but just a silk scarf. let me know what you all think.

(WOW!!! I had to resize the last photo like 6 times so you all could see it!!!)


----------



## lawchick

I'm glad some of you found the Met Store promo code useful!  I'm SO excited that my book shipped yesterday.  

Have you guys seen the Rug Company McQueen collection?  http://www.therugcompany.info/index.php?sef=search&lang=en  I want to find out how much these bad boys cost.  I love the hummingbird rug but I already know it's WAY out of my league.  I lust for the skull rug and pillows.


----------



## lawchick

^The link was supposed to take you to the McQueen collection.  Just type in McQueen in the search box and it will take you to his designer collection.


----------



## bfali

^ OMG those rugs are amazing.  I just requested a price list.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone around for a Friday afternoon reveal?!


----------



## 318Platinum

Haha, I'm here!!!!! Let's see your new baby!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi 318! Looks like it's just you and me. I'll keep you in a little suspense....

This is my second AMQ piece.


----------



## NANI1972

Any guesses?!


----------



## 318Platinum

lol, no suspense!!!! I am guessing that it is a Knuckle duster Clutch???


----------



## NANI1972

Hmmmm maybe......


----------



## 318Platinum

OHHHHH, its DEFINITELY A KNUCKLEDUSTER!!! THE BLACK LACE!!!!!? I AM IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

YAY! You got!!! It's sooooo fabulous!


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! I AM totally JEALY of you right now!!!! She is STUNNING!!!! I wanted one of these, but it was a little too pricey for me at the time!!!! CONGRATS, Nani!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Here are some modeling shots!


----------



## NANI1972

Close up knuckle shot. Eeeek I love it!


----------



## coco5

Yay!!! congrats!!! and I love the rings too


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> Here are some modeling shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 318 for being here!



WOAH!!! That is really HOTT!!! I like how you did your photos!!!!   You're welcome, Hun !!  I hope you always carry her in good health!!!

So you will be the first to know that I am working on my next McQueen purchase as we speak! There are two beautiful pieces that I am looking at, and I may only choose one, but i'm not sure just yet!! I'm not revealing what it is just yet because I want it to be a surprise, but either one I get, you won't see it until a few months from now!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks 318 and good luck with your purchase can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## novella

Gorgeous, NANI1972! 

I was eying that bag myself but I'm still deciding what my first McQueen bag will be. I should have gotten the Hell's Angels bag while I still could. Oh well. If anyone sees it, please PM me! 

Also :salute: McQueen lovers! I've been posting on the McQueen threads on and off for a while & thought that I'd say hey. 

BTW LOL forever at that blogger's Reptilia ~*modeling*~ picture! I do want to get one for my sister because she was born on the year of the snake but I'm hoping that I'll find one at a decent price someday! Thanks for the tip *Brennamom* about the one on eBay. I'm iffy on authenticity as well. The edging doesn't look right for silk or pashmina.

I'm about to border _Savage Beauty_ from Borders but then I remembered I already used my 40% off coupons. I'm sure they'll have more soon... or I can wait until Barnes & Noble has it so I can use their coupons.


----------



## NANI1972

OMGxBecky said:


> OMG!! I was so busy looking at the scarf that I didn't notice THAT!
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> Might as well feast your eyes on the rest, if you dare...
> http://anastasia-duck.blogspot.com/2010/04/one-size-fits-all.html
> 
> Now my dog is awake too.


 
This totally made my day! Teehee! Seriously though, what make him think "mmmhmm I gots to post these pics and show the world great alternatives ways to wear a scarve out in public". 
And I love this quote: 
 "Not sure it's a look I'll be doing out of the house *very often*.  For more tips on how to wear scarves, check out below."


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks 318 and good luck with your purchase can't wait to see what it is!



Thanks!!! I'm really confused as to which route I wanna go with these items!!! Time and patience will tell!!!  Hoping and PRAYING I can get BOTH!!! lol after this, i SERIOUSLY need to cool it for a LOOOOOOOOONG while!!!


----------



## dessertpouch

NANI1972 said:


> Here are some modeling shots!
> i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/mombaby2000/McQueen%20Clutch/FruttiFrutti010.jpg


 
 this *NANI*!

I didn't even know this existed, but I have seen these: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

congrats on the clutch *nani *it's awesome!!!


----------



## lawchick

*Nani* your clutch is goooorgeous!!  I LOVE it.  I really wanted that exact one but it just doesn't fit my lifestyle.  If I had a money tree and it didn't matter if I ever used it that clutch would be one of the first McQueen items I would purchase.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Nani! It is fab!


----------



## dallas

Wow. Gawjus clutch, *Nani*.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Two gorgeous McQueen clutches! Congratulations!!


----------



## lawchick

If anyone is interested I called the Rug Company and got some info on the skull rug and the skull cushions.  The cushions are $675 each and come in two colorways and the skull rug is $246 per square foot any size and you can customize the color.    I knew the stuff would be expensive but dayumn!!!


----------



## NANI1972

coco5 said:


> Yay!!! congrats!!! and I love the rings too


 
Thanks!



novella said:


> Gorgeous, NANI1972!
> 
> 
> I was eying that bag myself but I'm still deciding what my first McQueen bag will be. I should have gotten the Hell's Angels bag while I still could. Oh well. If anyone sees it, please PM me!
> 
> Also :salute: McQueen lovers! I've been posting on the McQueen threads on and off for a while & thought that I'd say hey.
> 
> BTW LOL forever at that blogger's Reptilia ~*modeling*~ picture! I do want to get one for my sister because she was born on the year of the snake but I'm hoping that I'll find one at a decent price someday! Thanks for the tip *Brennamom* about the one on eBay. I'm iffy on authenticity as well. The edging doesn't look right for silk or pashmina.
> 
> I'm about to border _Savage Beauty_ from Borders but then I remembered I already used my 40% off coupons. I'm sure they'll have more soon... or I can wait until Barnes & Noble has it so I can use their coupons.


 
Thanks, It is a fabulous clutch.


dessertpouch said:


> this *NANI*!
> 
> I didn't even know this existed, but I have seen these: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thank you!



carlinha said:


> congrats on the clutch *nani *it's awesome!!!


 
Thanks carlinha! 



lawchick said:


> *Nani* your clutch is goooorgeous!! I LOVE it. I really wanted that exact one but it just doesn't fit my lifestyle. If I had a money tree and it didn't matter if I ever used it that clutch would be one of the first McQueen items I would purchase.


 
Thanks so much! 


BellaShoes said:


> Congrats Nani! It is fab!


 
Thanks Bella! Where is your new red one? 



dallas said:


> Wow. Gawjus clutch, *Nani*.


 
Thankya Thankya!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Two gorgeous McQueen clutches! Congratulations!!


 
I know, I feel so lucky!


----------



## NANI1972

And I was able to score a CL UHG this week too, that matches the clutch fabulously!!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> *Brenna* - I had an EXTREMELY hard time trying to take a good enough picture!! I did these with flash, and not folded, as you can see. what do you think about it? mines is Silk Chiffon, and it is like 51"X 51", or 50" X 50". I don't believe it is a pash, but just a silk scarf. let me know what you all think.
> 
> (WOW!!! I had to resize the last photo like 6 times so you all could see it!!!)


 
Hi 318!  I think yours look fine, just like mine!  Sorry I had you worried, but see how different the silk chiffon looks when "magnified"?  Crazy!  And your tag looks perfect, which we don't have on the auction scarf....


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Hi 318!  I think yours look fine, just like mine!  Sorry I had you worried, but see how different the silk chiffon looks when "magnified"?  Crazy!  And your tag looks perfect, which we don't have on the auction scarf....



LOL, thank you!! Cause I am so particular with my items!! I felt like I had nothing to worry about, but you just NEVER know, you know? Thank you for taking the time to photograph your scarf for me to do a comparison!!   Thank you. Are you going to try to get the scarf?


----------



## kdo

Nani - congrats on your awesome clutch!  Enjoy!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> LOL, thank you!! Cause I am so particular with my items!! I felt like I had nothing to worry about, but you just NEVER know, you know? Thank you for taking the time to photograph your scarf for me to do a comparison!!  Thank you. Are you going to try to get the scarf?


 
My pleasure.  No, I don't need another one, I think Novella should go for it!


----------



## Kathleen37

Hi everyone - just catching up!

Nani1972 - your Union Jack clutch is wonderful -looks fantastic on you!!

Lawchick - thanks for the link to the rug - I'd seen the hummingbird rug previously, but had no idea it was still possible to get. Could be one to save up for!!! Thank you!

Brenna and 318 - thanks for the pics of your beautiful reptilia scarves - soooo lovely. 

Nani - ooh, your knuckleduster is beautiful! Thanks so much for the modelling photo's - it looks just stunning!! And your're right, you CL's look fantastic with it!!

318 - good luck on the purchases, can't wait to see and I hope you get them both!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> My pleasure.  No, I don't need another one, I think Novella should go for it!



I think so too!! The only thing i don't like is that it doesn't have a tag on it, but I have thought about taking my tag off myself, but I wont!!! Truly, it would be REALLY hard to replicate that print, and to be able to pass it off to true McQueen Lovers without us knowing!!


----------



## Kathleen37

I have no idea about the scarf, to me it looks stunning, and I too think it would be too much trouble to replicate the print, but I'm no expert so could be wrong.  I must admit, I take the tags off my scarfs, as when I got my Glory Skull, one end of it had caught and pulled through, so I'd hate that to happen on any of the others. I very carefully took the tag off my Leopard pashmina, as I didn't want to catch, or lose it. Having said all that, I've kept the tags with all the other gubbins. like the labels, and the envelopes etc, so I still have it all .


----------



## 318Platinum

Yeah, I have been thinking of taking my tag off because it just gets in the way, but i'm not sure. I do keep everything "receipts, papers, fabric swatches" anything that comes with my purchases in separate envelopes and whatnot. You never know when it may come in handy, and i'm just the type that saves EVERYTHING!!! lol  'I hope you were able to save your Glory Skull.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> And I was able to score a CL UHG this week too, that matches the clutch fabulously!!!


 
*nani- *congratulations! They are gorgeous together!


----------



## chemistshmemist

So I was looking around several websites and only now took notice of other McQueen accessories like their costume jewelry, and I was wondering if any of you ever purchased rings/pendants and such, and if you would recommend it?

in particular, I found this one interesting:

http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/68882698/c/269766.html

thanks!


----------



## angelastoel

I love the warmer weather, I can finally wear my scarf more often, I wore my blue scarf today!


----------



## NANI1972

kdo said:


> Nani - congrats on your awesome clutch! Enjoy!


 Thank you!


Kathleen37 said:


> Hi everyone - just catching up!
> 
> Nani1972 - your Union Jack clutch is wonderful -looks fantastic on you!!
> 
> Lawchick - thanks for the link to the rug - I'd seen the hummingbird rug previously, but had no idea it was still possible to get. Could be one to save up for!!! Thank you!
> 
> Brenna and 318 - thanks for the pics of your beautiful reptilia scarves - soooo lovely.
> 
> Nani - ooh, your knuckleduster is beautiful! Thanks so much for the modelling photo's - it looks just stunning!! And your're right, you CL's look fantastic with it!!
> 
> 318 - good luck on the purchases, can't wait to see and I hope you get them both!!!


 
Thanks so much!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *nani- *congratulations! They are gorgeous together!


 
Thanks dezy!


----------



## 318Platinum

angelastoel said:


> I love the warmer weather, I can finally wear my scarf more often, I wore my blue scarf today!



WOW! I love this!!! That scarf, and the way everything is flowing!!! HOTTNESS Angela, and that Bal is really cute!!


----------



## Brennamom

chemistshmemist said:


> So I was looking around several websites and only now took notice of other McQueen accessories like their costume jewelry, and I was wondering if any of you ever purchased rings/pendants and such, and if you would recommend it?
> 
> in particular, I found this one interesting:
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/68882698/c/269766.html
> 
> thanks!


 
I love that piece, but other artists have done it previously, so I passed. I have this one and I LOVE it, but you may have trouble finding it...it is MUCH prettier in person...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies & Gents: new silk burgundy skulls scarf - $270


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

python (?) wristlet - $429


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

McQueen LBD - size 2 - $105


----------



## chemistshmemist

Brennamom said:


> I love that piece, but other artists have done it previously, so I passed. I have this one and I LOVE it, but you may have trouble finding it...it is MUCH prettier in person...



wow. I honestly had to stop and take a deep breath after seeing that one!

Personally, I much prefer silver/gunmental pieces, but that just might warrant an exception!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... not my size! Size 8 McQueen Boots, pre-worn but looks like no more than once or twice - $210.45


----------



## angelastoel

318Platinum said:


> WOW! I love this!!! That scarf, and the way everything is flowing!!! HOTTNESS Angela, and that Bal is really cute!!



thank you so much!!
to be honest this is the 3rd or 4rd time I wear this scarf, isn't that crazy?


----------



## 318Platinum

angelastoel said:


> thank you so much!!
> to be honest this is the 3rd or 4rd time I wear this scarf, isn't that crazy?



Welcome!! And that scarf is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love blue. I hope you always wear it in great health!!   I don't have any Skull Scarves yet, but I have had my Reptilia Scarf for a few months now, and I haven't worn it out yet!!! lol


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Welcome!! And that scarf is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love blue. I hope you always wear it in great health!!   I don't have any Skull Scarves yet, but I have had my Reptilia Scarf for a few months now, and I haven't worn it out yet!!! lol



Funny, have you noticed that there are no bites on the EB Rep?  At least last time I looked this AM....


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Funny, have you noticed that there are no bites on the EB Rep?  At least last time I looked this AM....



LOL,  I have been checking everyday just to see what happens. I'm thinking that maybe they're are people watching it, and when it gets down to the wire, then the bids will come in. MAYBE? lol


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> LOL,  I have been checking everyday just to see what happens. I'm thinking that maybe they're are people watching it, and when it gets down to the wire, then the bids will come in. MAYBE? lol



Or everyone watching it is US and we haven't confirmed paternity yet


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I dunno. I like it. I'd buy it for $300 in a heartbeat. Even for $400. But $500 seems a bit steep - just me?


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Or everyone watching it is US and we haven't confirmed paternity yet



HAHA!! EXACTLY!!! The truth will come out eventually! :devil: I really do hope that it is 100% Genuine, though. I would have to think that someone in the world would even think to replicate this beautiful print!!!


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I dunno. I like it. I'd buy it for $300 in a heartbeat. Even for $400. But $500 seems a bit steep - just me?



I think $500 was closer to retail, no?  I got mine on sale, so I don't remember that the full price was...



318Platinum said:


> HAHA!! EXACTLY!!! The truth will come out eventually! :devil: I really do hope that it is 100% Genuine, though. I would have to think that someone in the world would even think to replicate this beautiful print!!!



Honestly, I think it's too complicated to replicate and make profitable, KWIM?  Like some of the more complicated H scarves.  Only the simple 1-2-3 colors were faked IIRC....


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I dunno. I like it. I'd buy it for $300 in a heartbeat. Even for $400. But $500 seems a bit steep - just me?



To me, it isn't that expensive. I know that there was one on there for a BIN $900 price!!! PLEASE!! Now that is just Gilding the Lilly!! Someone did get it, though, so the right person will pay the price, I guess. I believe the original price for the scarf was like (I'm Not Sure) $695? Granted this one isn't new, but for something you really want, and you may nab it for $500, I think it's a great deal!! I can't recall how much I paid for mine.


----------



## Brennamom

HAHAHAHAHA!  My Mom just emailed me, "oh while you're in NYC, I heard there will be a McQueen exhibit at the Met you might want to check out...."  Um, Mom, it's the *ONLY* reason I'm going to NYC


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> To me, it isn't that expensive. I know that there was one on there for a BIN $900 price!!! PLEASE!! Now that is just Gilding the Lilly!! Someone did get it, though, so the right person will pay the price, I guess. I believe the original price for the scarf was like (I'm Not Sure) $695? Granted this one isn't new, but for something you really want, and you may nab it for $500, I think it's a great deal!! I can't recall how much I paid for mine.



Having seen it up close and personal, I'd drop $500 on it if I had the $$ and didn't already own it.  It really is that special!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> I think $500 was closer to retail, no?  I got mine on sale, so I don't remember that the full price was...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think it's too complicated to replicate and make profitable, KWIM?  Like some of the more complicated H scarves.  Only the simple 1-2-3 colors were faked IIRC....



I'm just so scared of buying a FAKE that I just stay away from the Bay as much as I can when it comes to Fashion. Unless it is something that I would KNOW right off the bat was a replica! The Skull Scarves, I would most likely ONLY buy from a department store, or from McQueen directly! Who knows, I may get a Skull Scarf this weekend?


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!  My Mom just emailed me, "oh while you're in NYC, I heard there will be a McQueen exhibit at the Met you might want to check out...."  Um, Mom, it's the *ONLY* reason I'm going to NYC



LMAO!!! PRICELESS!!!! I am trying my BEST to make it to the exhibit!! It will be my FIRST time in NYC, and I don't even care about sightseeing or the city itself, as long as I make it to the Exhibit, I am just fine!!! I'll just have to come again to experience NYC and all of it's glory!! I will of course make a trip to the McQueen Boutique!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> I'm just so scared of buying a FAKE that I just stay away from the Bay as much as I can when it comes to Fashion. Unless it is something that I would KNOW right off the bat was a replica! The Skull Scarves, I would most likely ONLY buy from a department store, or from McQueen directly! Who knows, I may get a Skull Scarf this weekend?



That's one reason I don't have the iconic skull scarf.  I hate paying retail and never trusted that pattern on EB.  Besides, I like my skulls a little more covert


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Having seen it up close and personal, I'd drop $500 on it if I had the $$ and didn't already own it.  It really is that special!



UGH!!! Are you kidding me!!!!? It's absolutely stunning IRL and in pictures!!! I haven't even worn it yet, but I will be wearing it with the matching clutch this weekend!! Making a MUCH-ANTICIPATED trip to the Louboutin Boutique!!! Let's see if those puppies can slip on my feet like Cinderella's glass slipper!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> UGH!!! Are you kidding me!!!!? It's absolutely stunning IRL and in pictures!!! I haven't even worn it yet, but I will be wearing it with the matching clutch this weekend!! Making a MUCH-ANTICIPATED trip to the Louboutin Boutique!!! Let's see if those puppies can slip on my feet like Cinderella's glass slipper!!!!



Which boutique?


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> That's one reason I don't have the iconic skull scarf.  I hate paying retail and never trusted that pattern on EB.  Besides, I like my skulls a little more covert



You and me both!! I HATE HATE HATE paying retail, but when it comes down to it, I'd rather pay the retail, than to have purchased a fraud  I am more into the intricate and FAB Silk Scarf Prints!! I do need some Skullies, though.  I would just have to fine a REALLY DECENT, HONEST Bay seller that sold the scarves.


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Which boutique?



The Dallas Boutique!! YES!! I am excited, nervous, and Scared all in one about the visit!! We will definitely know this weekend if I can wear the beloved Loubies!!  Please PRAY for me!!! lol


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> UGH!!! Are you kidding me!!!!? It's absolutely stunning IRL and in pictures!!! I haven't even worn it yet, but I will be wearing it with the matching clutch this weekend!! Making a MUCH-ANTICIPATED trip to the Louboutin Boutique!!! Let's see if those puppies can slip on my feet like Cinderella's glass slipper!!!!



Just remember :useless:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> The Dallas Boutique!! YES!! I am excited, nervous, and Scared all in one about the visit!! We will definitely know this weekend if I can wear the beloved Loubies!!  Please PRAY for me!!! lol



Girl, if I were in your shoes (pun intended), I'd pray I DIDN'T fit into any of the shoes -- that's an obsession your wallet will NOT thank you for. I'm trying to stop until the sales start but it's so difficult!

Have fun in Dallas!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Just remember :useless:



LOL, you know I will post pics!! Hopefully, I will pist pics of me trying on some Loubies as well, THAT is ONLY if I can fit and wear them just right!!!  , if not, I'd be too depressed!!!  . I will definitely post pics of me with the scarf and clutch!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> You and me both!! I HATE HATE HATE paying retail, but when it comes down to it, I'd rather pay the retail, than to have purchased a fraud  I am more into the intricate and FAB Silk Scarf Prints!! I do need some Skullies, though.  I would just have to fine a REALLY DECENT, HONEST Bay seller that sold the scarves.



I might have saved a few in my EB profile, let me see if I can find them...


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Girl, if I were in your shoes (pun intended), I'd pray I DIDN'T fit into any of the shoes -- that's an obsession your wallet will NOT thank you for. I'm trying to stop until the sales start but it's so difficult!
> 
> Have fun in Dallas!!




OMG!!! You sound JUST like me now!!! I am praying 50/50!! That they do, AND that they don't!!! We will definitely see what happens! Hopefully, I don't see anything that I want, because I have some McQueen business that I must attend to later on!!


----------



## 318Platinum

AlexanderMcQueen.com will sell the Savage Beauty Book!!! I am posting a link to it, but I'm not sure when they will start selling it, because it's not showing it's available right now!!


http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/Womenswear/Spring-Summer-11/Gifts/P-SAVAGE-BEAUTY.aspx


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> I might have saved a few in my EB profile, let me see if I can find them...



I've spoken with this seller last year, very nice and super knowledgeable.  http://stores.ebay.com/The-Skullery?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> AlexanderMcQueen.com will sell the Savage Beauty Book!!! I am posting a link to it, but I'm not sure when they will start selling it, because it's not showing it's available right now!!
> 
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/Womenswear/Spring-Summer-11/Gifts/P-SAVAGE-BEAUTY.aspx



I don't think it's being released by the publisher until closer to the exhibit opening?  (get a Border's card and wait for a 40% off coupon...)


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> I've spoken with this seller last year, very nice and super knowledgeable.  http://stores.ebay.com/The-Skullery?_trksid=p4340.l2563



WOW!!! This looks great!!! Thanks for the info!! Did you ever purchase anything from this seller?


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! This looks great!!! Thanks for the info!! Did you ever purchase anything from this seller?



No, I was looking for the humingbird at the time and he didn't have it, but answered questions promptly and was super nice.  The only bummer is he's in the UK...


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> No, I was looking for the humingbird at the time and he didn't have it, but answered questions promptly and was super nice.  The only bummer is he's in the UK...



As Long as the scarves are actual Genuine McQueen Scarves, and I can get them for a great deal, the UK is fine, lol. I see like 8 I want off the bat like YESTERDAY!!! lol Why are you tormenting me like this??? lol, I have to be good right now!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> As Long as the scarves are actual Genuine McQueen Scarves, and I can get them for a great deal, the UK is fine, lol. I see like 8 I want off the bat like YESTERDAY!!! lol Why are you tormenting me like this??? lol, I have to be good right now!!



Oh, I'm sorry, have we not met?  

Hello! I'm BrennaMom, Queen Enabler, at your service....  Ask anyone, I take my title VERY seriously!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, have we not met?
> 
> Hello! I'm BrennaMom, Queen Enabler, at your service....  Ask anyone, I take my title VERY seriously!



ROTFLMAO!!! I LOVE it!!!  I really do not need any Temptations right now!!! lol, but I guess I could get at least one? One wouldn't hurt anything, right??   And that way, I can see how the seller is. You know, just test the waters? Yes!!! I think I will


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! I LOVE it!!!  I really do not need any Temptations right now!!! lol, but I guess I could get at least one? One wouldn't hurt anything, right??   And that way, I can see how the seller is. You know, just test the waters? Yes!!! I think I will



Test the waters, cultivate a good seller, have a genuine to compare others too, it's all good.  

Compare his EB prices with his regular site http://www.theskullery.com/ you might have to do a currency calc.
http://www.xe.com/


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Test the waters, cultivate a good seller, have a genuine to compare others too, it's all good.
> 
> Compare his EB prices with his regular site http://www.theskullery.com/ you might have to do a currency calc.
> http://www.xe.com/



OMG!! I saw a KnuckleDuster that I wanted on his website!!! Unfortunately, it was Sold Out!!! lol, it's a good thing, because I would have bought it!! I'm upset, because I saw a Grey Skull scarf with White Skulls that I wanted to buy, but it was Sold Out as well!! I guess it's for good reasons!! lol!! I NEED that Grey Scarf!!!!! lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I wanted that purple knuckle duster ring and leopard scarf. Both sold out... 

I hate it when stores and sellers do that -- please remove temptation from my sight once it's no longer available, thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> OMG!! I saw a KnuckleDuster that I wanted on his website!!! Unfortunately, it was Sold Out!!! lol, it's a good thing, because I would have bought it!! I'm upset, because I saw a Grey Skull scarf with White Skulls that I wanted to buy, but it was Sold Out as well!! I guess it's for good reasons!! lol!! I NEED that Grey Scarf!!!!! lol



Email him and ask to be notified if he gets another one in or if the sale falls through...


----------



## BellaShoes

Sweet heaven, how is this still available?!?!?!

*Sage Green and Gold Spike Britannia*

Under retail and brand new! Lovely seller...

$1300 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/NEW__Alexander_McQueen_Britannia_Skull_Clutch_


----------



## azureartist

It's a whirlwind around here... can't keep up with all the reveals, but all are fab and droolworthy!  Have fun in Dallas *Platinum*! *Angelastoel* - the blue skull scarf is lovely on you. *Nani* - the knuckle looks both feminine and tough at the same time! I love your CLs - beautiful combo!

On another note, I took out my leopard scarf (which I am wearing for just the 2nd time). I saw a few tiny holes in it. At first I thought I snagged it and upon further inspection... I found a few more. :cry: I kept it in the original plastic sleeve all this time. I freaked thinking whatever ate this... probably lunched on my other scarfs! 

Happy to report the others were safe. But just in case - I zipped each up in their own plastic bag and put them all in the freezer. I'm going to leave them there for awhile. Any other suggestions ladies?


----------



## angelastoel

thanks for the sweet comments! I was so happy to wear my scarf, I wore my white one today!


----------



## lawchick

*Who else is planning to go to the Met Savage Beauty exhibit?  I planned a trip to NYC to coincide with the exhibit and I'm SO excited to go!  I thought we could do a meetup and all go together.  I'll be in NYC June 9-15.  I would love to meet some fellow McQueen lovers!*


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay ladies!!!! I need your *HONEST* opinion!!  *De Manta Clutch or Skull Clutch?? Which one do you perfer, and why?*

Please help me out in the dilemma, because I am really unsure as to which one is the best.


----------



## Brennamom

chemistshmemist said:


> So I was looking around several websites and only now took notice of other McQueen accessories like their costume jewelry, and I was wondering if any of you ever purchased rings/pendants and such, and if you would recommend it?
> 
> in particular, I found this one interesting:
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/68882698/c/269766.html
> 
> thanks!



Chemist, here is the artist that I saw first do the bird skulls.  This website is awesome and I've personally added many of their pieces to my subversive jewelry collection and can recommend them without reservation...
http://goreydetails.net/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50&products_id=3621


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies!!!! I need your *HONEST* opinion!!  *De Manta Clutch or Skull Clutch?? Which one do you perfer, and why?*
> 
> Please help me out in the dilemma, because I am really unsure as to which one is the best.



I have neither, but having played with a DeManta, the magnets would bug me getting things in/out of the bag.....It's also a size thing ().  Isn't the DM much bigger than the clutch?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies!!!! I need your *HONEST* opinion!!  *De Manta Clutch or Skull Clutch?? Which one do you perfer, and why?*
> 
> Please help me out in the dilemma, because I am really unsure as to which one is the best.



... you already have a few De Mantas. Go for the Skull Clutch -- you won't regret it


----------



## 318Platinum

*Brenna* - Yeah, the Magnets does make it a little difficult, but not that much. The DeManta is much larger than a box clutch, but you can still carry it as a clutch.

*SCrazy* - You are right!! I have (Three) DeMantas already, and only (One) Skull Clutch. It would be more logical for me to get another Skull Clutch, instead of the DeManta.


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies!!!! I need your *HONEST* opinion!! *De Manta Clutch or Skull Clutch?? Which one do you perfer, and why?*
> 
> Please help me out in the dilemma, because I am really unsure as to which one is the best.


 
While I love the De Manta clutch. There is just something about the Skull clutches that sucker me in. I love the box shape and the styles are fab. I say get the skull clutch! I would like to own about 50 of them!


----------



## Brennamom

lawchick said:


> *Who else is planning to go to the Met Savage Beauty exhibit? I planned a trip to NYC to coincide with the exhibit and I'm SO excited to go! I thought we could do a meetup and all go together. I'll be in NYC June 9-15. I would love to meet some fellow McQueen lovers!*


 
I'm going over Memorial Day weekend...  Followed by the Van Cleef exhibit


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies!!!! I need your *HONEST* opinion!!  *De Manta Clutch or Skull Clutch?? Which one do you perfer, and why?*
> 
> Please help me out in the dilemma, because I am really unsure as to which one is the best.



SKULL CLUTCH FOR SURE!!!!



lawchick said:


> *Who else is planning to go to the Met Savage Beauty exhibit?  I planned a trip to NYC to coincide with the exhibit and I'm SO excited to go!  I thought we could do a meetup and all go together.  I'll be in NYC June 9-15.  I would love to meet some fellow McQueen lovers!*



i'll be there in july!


----------



## lawchick

Shucks, nobody will be there in June?


----------



## lawchick

318Platinum said:


> Okay ladies!!!! I need your *HONEST* opinion!!  *De Manta Clutch or Skull Clutch?? Which one do you perfer, and why?*
> 
> Please help me out in the dilemma, because I am really unsure as to which one is the best.



I would say skull.  I have a couple of DeMantas but I don't have a skull clutch and I would LOVE one.  The DeMantas are nice because they are big and you can wear them casually or dress them up a bit.  The skull clutch is great because it is a STUNNER clutch.  The only downside is that it is small and I feel it is dressy.  Sure you can dress it down but I still see it as a more dressy, evening bag.


----------



## 318Platinum

*Nani , Carlinha , Lawchick* - Thank you for weighing in on this question!!! I really needed some extra input, and you all just agreed with me. My only concern is that a Skull clutch is kinda dressy, and I would like to wear it day and night, you know. Is that even possible? I know anything is possible, but you all know what I mean. lol


----------



## 318Platinum

lawchick said:


> Shucks, nobody will be there in June?



*IF (and thats a VEEEEEERY BIG IF right now)* I do go, it will most likely be in July, unless I just make the drive from Indiana when I am up there in June!! I would rather fly, but only time will tell. I may not even have the chance to go, due to my shopping habits!! lol


----------



## chemistshmemist

Brennamom said:


> Chemist, here is the artist that I saw first do the bird skulls.  This website is awesome and I've personally added many of their pieces to my subversive jewelry collection and can recommend them without reservation...
> http://goreydetails.net/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50&products_id=3621



oooooh! Those are beautiful as well, though I don't really wear earrings. But I see what you mean. Thanks so much for pulling up the pic though it's been several days since I asked 

The samurai head looks cool as well, although I'll have to see it in person first  But that ring that you posted the other day! That ring! 

On a semi-related note (since, you know, we're all talking about mcqueen and it's therefore at least semi-related): I'm working on convincing/coercing a friend of mine to accompany me to New York in mid-June for the exhibit (*"*among other activities*"*). hehe


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> *Nani , Carlinha , Lawchick* - Thank you for weighing in on this question!!! I really needed some extra input, and you all just agreed with me. My only concern is that a Skull clutch is kinda dressy, and I would like to wear it day and night, you know. Is that even possible? I know anything is possible, but you all know what I mean. lol


 
actually i think the skull clutches are very verstile. It would totally rock with jeans! I plan on wearing mine with everything.


----------



## Miss_Q

carlinha said:


> SKULL CLUTCH FOR SURE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be there in july!


 

i think we should plan a lunch with the ny girls when you come  if you have time. what do you think?


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> actually i think the skull clutches are very verstile. It would totally rock with jeans! I plan on wearing mine with everything.



Thanks, Nani. I just wanted to see if anyone else carried their Skull Clutch without being in evening attire! I always thought that you could carry it in day and night, but I just figured people would think that was weird. IDK?


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, Nani. I just wanted to see if anyone else carried their Skull Clutch without being in evening attire! I always thought that you could carry it in day and night, but I just figured people would think that was weird. IDK?


 
Nope not wierd.  I can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## carlinha

Miss_Q said:


> i think we should plan a lunch with the ny girls when you come  if you have time. what do you think?


 
YES YES YES!!!   will let you all know when plans are more finalized



318Platinum said:


> Thanks, Nani. I just wanted to see if anyone else carried their Skull Clutch without being in evening attire! I always thought that you could carry it in day and night, but I just figured people would think that was weird. IDK?


 
i carry mine all the time during the daytime running errands, going to the mall, grocery shopping, etc.  why leave a beautiful thing in its dustbag at home???


----------



## Brennamom

chemistshmemist said:


> oooooh! Those are beautiful as well, *though I don't really wear earrings.* But I see what you mean. Thanks so much for pulling up the pic though it's been several days since I asked
> 
> The samurai head looks cool as well, although I'll have to see it in person first  But that ring that you posted the other day! That ring!
> 
> On a semi-related note (since, you know, we're all talking about mcqueen and it's therefore at least semi-related): I'm working on convincing/coercing a friend of mine to accompany me to New York in mid-June for the exhibit (*"*among other activities*"*). hehe



Check out the website, it also comes a pendant


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> YES YES YES!!!   will let you all know when plans are more finalized
> 
> 
> 
> i carry mine all the time during the daytime running errands, going to the mall, grocery shopping, etc.  why leave a beautiful thing in its dustbag at home???




*Carlinha and Nani* - MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!! I would hate nit to carry them, but I don't want to carry them too much. That's what they are for anyways, to carry!! Lol Thanks, yall!! You really helped me a lot!!  you will all see what I'm working on in due time!


----------



## lawchick

318Platinum said:


> *Nani , Carlinha , Lawchick* - Thank you for weighing in on this question!!! I really needed some extra input, and you all just agreed with me. My only concern is that a Skull clutch is kinda dressy, and I would like to wear it day and night, you know. Is that even possible? I know anything is possible, but you all know what I mean. lol


 
I agree with you that it's dressy as I mentioned in my post.  I would say you can totally wear it with jeans but to be completely honest I feel it is way on the dressy side.  HOWEVER, if I had the $$ and I already had a DeManta I would not let anything stop me from buying a skull clutch.  Which one are you looking at?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AMQ on Facebook just updated the "Savage Beauty" Album with some GORGEOUS shots that I'd love to share!!

Here is a link to the Met exhibit


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ensemble, Dante, autumn/winter 1996&#8211;97
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, VOSS, spring/summer 2001
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, Widows of Culloden, autumn/winter 2006&#8211;7
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

&#8220;When we put the antlers on the model and then draped over it the lace embroidery that we had made, we had to poke them through a £2,000 piece of work. But then it worked because it looks like she&#8217;s rammed the piece of lace with her antlers. There&#8217;s always spontaneity. You&#8217;ve got to allow for that in my shows.&#8221; &#8211; Lee Alexander McQueen


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, No. 13, spring/summer 1999
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

&#8220;[The finale of this collection] was inspired by an installation by artist Rebecca Horn of two shotguns firing blood-red paint at each other.&#8221; &#8211; Lee Alexander McQueen


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, autumn/winter 2010&#8211;11
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, Sarabande, spring/summer 2007
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

&#8220;Remember Sam Taylor-Wood&#8217;s dying fruit? Things rot&#8230;I used flowers because they die. My mood was darkly romantic at the time.&#8221; &#8211; Lee Alexander McQueen


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ensemble, Plato&#8217;s Atlantis, spring/summer 2010
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

&#8220;[This collection predicted a future in which] the ice cap would melt&#8230;the waters would rise and&#8230;life on earth would have to evolve in order to live beneath the sea once more or perish&#8230;Humanity [would] go back to the place from whence it came.&#8221; &#8211; Lee Alexander McQuee


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, autumn/winter 2010
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art


----------



## chemistshmemist

Eep! Totally on the heels of those last several stunning posts: my order of the book just came in the mailroom a couple minutes agooooo  I can't wait to go down grab dinner and just lose myself in it


----------



## Brennamom

Thanks SC!  I read this and thought it was apropos: RackedNY

Those Mannequins at the McQueen Exhibit Are Actually Models
Thursday, April 14, 2011, by Tiffany Yannetta 
Turns out those mannequins from the upcoming McQueen exhibit at the Met's Costume Institute are more elaborate than we thought. In fact, they're not mannequins at allthey're models. So that's actually McQueen favorite Polina Kasina over there to the right, just in white acrylic makeup and without a face. The New York Times explains that the photos, shot by photographer Solve Sundsbo, are "a combination of makeup, lighting and Photoshop," which doesn't sound so different from the typical magic practiced at other shoots, except that this one takes a bit of a detour in the editing room. "In the final images, the models' heads were replaced with featureless dummy heads or, in some cases, their heads were chopped off."

Two more crazy tidbits? The models had strings tied around their wrists, necks, and waistsanywhere that a mannequin's "parts would be assembled," which later took two months to digitally enhance. And those streaks that kind of look like blood? That's a little bit of hot model peeking through. "The only evidence of their humanity is seen in the spaces where the paint, during the long shoots, began to chip off, a detail that Mr. Sundsbo found particularly appealing."

Why this is a big deal>> 
Besides just looking cool, the Savage Beauty catalog is the first-ever for an exhibit at the Costume Institute to be more than just be clothes photographed on mannequins. Because technically, it's not allowed. "It was a rare opportunity for the museum to photograph the clothes it will exhibit on a live model because most of the collection belongs to the McQueen archives, rather than the Mets Costume Institute, which prohibits a garment from ever being worn after its acquisition."


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> Thanks SC!  I read this and thought it was apropos: RackedNY
> 
> Those Mannequins at the McQueen Exhibit Are Actually Models
> Thursday, April 14, 2011, by Tiffany Yannetta
> Turns out those mannequins from the upcoming McQueen exhibit at the Met's Costume Institute are more elaborate than we thought. In fact, they're not mannequins at allthey're models. So that's actually McQueen favorite Polina Kasina over there to the right, just in white acrylic makeup and without a face. The New York Times explains that the photos, shot by photographer Solve Sundsbo, are "a combination of makeup, lighting and Photoshop," which doesn't sound so different from the typical magic practiced at other shoots, except that this one takes a bit of a detour in the editing room. "In the final images, the models' heads were replaced with featureless dummy heads or, in some cases, their heads were chopped off."
> 
> Two more crazy tidbits? The models had strings tied around their wrists, necks, and waistsanywhere that a mannequin's "parts would be assembled," which later took two months to digitally enhance. And those streaks that kind of look like blood? That's a little bit of hot model peeking through. "The only evidence of their humanity is seen in the spaces where the paint, during the long shoots, began to chip off, a detail that Mr. Sundsbo found particularly appealing."
> 
> Why this is a big deal>>
> Besides just looking cool, the Savage Beauty catalog is the first-ever for an exhibit at the Costume Institute to be more than just be clothes photographed on mannequins. Because technically, it's not allowed. "It was a rare opportunity for the museum to photograph the clothes it will exhibit on a live model because most of the collection belongs to the McQueen archives, rather than the Mets Costume Institute, which prohibits a garment from ever being worn after its acquisition."



... I was actually thinking while looking at them that mannequin #3 was too skinny for a normal mannequin. That explains it - it's not a mannequin, it's a model


----------



## carlinha

i just received my Savage Beauty book!!!! 





it is absolutely amazing, and i am amazed at the quality of the book for only $50....

i cannot WAIT to go to the exhibit.  i am blown away by some of his creations... but so far, i think this is my favorite.  it is very dark, and poignant.  i think it encapsulates his life/mood?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Dress, Sarabande, spring/summer 2007
> Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art
> 
> Remember Sam Taylor-Woods dying fruit? Things rotI used flowers because they die. My mood was darkly romantic at the time.  Lee Alexander McQueen





carlinha said:


> i just received my Savage Beauty book!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is absolutely amazing, and i am amazed at the quality of the book for only $50....
> 
> i cannot WAIT to go to the exhibit.  i am blown away by some of his creations... but so far, i think this is my favorite.  it is very dark, and poignant.  i think it encapsulates his life/mood?



I think that quote and the meaning behind the dress of wilted flowers definitely go together... The tortured artist - it has become almost a cliche and yet the greatest artists were the ones with the darkest inner demons. I hope we have a chance to go to NYC for this exhibit - I really would hate to miss it. 

Thank you for sharing parts of the book!


----------



## lawchick

I have been a member of TPF since 2006 and I never bothered to create an avatar...until today.  I chose the tree from the 2008 girl who lived in a tree show.  I always remembered that tree fondly from the show.  I wish I could find a better picture of it.  McQueen was the first designer I ever truly loved.  He's my favorite.  

What are some of your favorite McQueen moments?


----------



## Brennamom

carlinha said:


> i just received my Savage Beauty book!!!!
> 
> 
> it is absolutely amazing, and i am amazed at the quality of the book for only $50....
> 
> i cannot WAIT to go to the exhibit. i am blown away by some of his creations... but so far, i think this is my favorite. it is very dark, and poignant. i think it encapsulates his life/mood?


 
Carlinha, did you order from Met/B&N/etc?


----------



## carlinha

Brennamom said:


> Carlinha, did you order from Met/B&N/etc?



i ordered it from Met store on 4/12 and i received it today 4/20


----------



## novella

carlinha said:


> i just received my Savage Beauty book!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is absolutely amazing, and i am amazed at the quality of the book for only $50....
> 
> i cannot WAIT to go to the exhibit.  i am blown away by some of his creations... but so far, i think this is my favorite.  it is very dark, and poignant.  i think it encapsulates his life/mood?



Amazing! Thank you for the preview. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

alright, not my size but cute IMO -- size 8 2 piece McQueen suit - $360 OBO http://www.refinestyle.com/alexander-mcqueen-suit-multipiece-8-1509-29.html

... I'd totally wear the pieces as separates... the jacket with a skinny black jeans/t combo (unbuttoned) and the skirt with a black turtleneck and patent belt with a gold buckle or something.

SECOND EDIT: that jacket is REALLY nicely fitted... I bet I can pull it off but the skirt... I'd drown - I'm a two


----------



## chemistshmemist

heyheyhey *Carlinha,* I had a quick question:

I opened my package up and noticed that the back insert (with the blurb) was not at all attached to the book, although the front lenticular front cover was. Eep! I hope I didn't receive a lemon?


----------



## carlinha

chemistshmemist said:


> heyheyhey *Carlinha,* I had a quick question:
> 
> I opened my package up and noticed that the back insert (with the blurb) was not at all attached to the book, although the front lenticular front cover was. Eep! I hope I didn't receive a lemon?



i don't think so, i had a separate info sheet also that was at the back of the book... i just thought that's how it came.


----------



## BlushResponse

Quite a few new McQueen pieces just went up on the Outnet, if anyone is interested. There's a dress I like but it's definitely evening wear, and I really need to sort out my day wardrobe for summer first!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BlushResponse said:


> Quite a few new McQueen pieces just went up on the Outnet, if anyone is interested. There's a dress I like but it's definitely evening wear, and I really need to sort out my day wardrobe for summer first!



Awww! I got so excited but I didn't really see any new pieces - they seem to be the same ones from last week's McQueen sale. Maybe two or three new pairs of shoes. Am I off my rocker?


----------



## NYCBelle

Century 21 will go online next week and their first designer will be McQ!

Can't wait for the MET exhibit either!


----------



## lawchick

I got my book yesterday and it is absolutely gorgeous.  I am SO excited to read it this weekend.  I ordered it from the Met.


----------



## dcblam

carlinha said:


> it did say backordered when i placed the order, but it said expect item to ship in may... i'm so happy it's earlier!!!
> 
> do that *318*, cancel the B&N and place the order with the met!  remember to use the discount code that someone on here placed also... i don't remember who it was!
> 
> edit: i found it, thank you *lawchick*!
> Use code K241 for an additional 10% off





>>>> drive by post......been a bit busy pre-occupied w/landscaping stuff but wanted to say "hey" and to oogle and aah at all of the lovelies being posted here!

*Nani -* the clutch is FABULOUS and it looks SO great on your hand.  I have crappy fingers/nails and it would be a shame and a disrespectful of me to sport such beauty in my hands!  AND, I must be honest....I miss seeing your most handsome pup as your avatar!


Finally got around to getting the MET book and will make a trip to NYC for the exhibit.  WOOT WOOT.

Thanks *lawchick* for posting the discount code.


AND....I did return the McQ Bosch tote to the OUTNET.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, need your expertise! Can someone authenticate this knuckle-duster ring? It's a tPFer but I want to make sure. Thank you!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

An AMAZING deal on a STUNNING SKULL CLUTCH! From a fabulous seller! 

*Nude Britannia Skull Clutch!!!!!*
*$1200 BIN available! *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220773163057


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> An AMAZING deal on a STUNNING SKULL CLUTCH! From a fabulous seller!
> 
> *Nude Britannia Skull Clutch!!!!!*
> *$1200 BIN available! *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220773163057



:wondering I thought the seller didn't want to part with this beauty?! It's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, need your expertise! Can someone authenticate this knuckle-duster ring? It's a tPFer but I want to make sure. Thank you!!



You know, i saw this on there a few days ago, and I thought of you, but I wasn't sure about them, because they only have ONE point!! I figured you wouldn't want to deal with them anyways. I'm sorry, I should have told you sooner.


----------



## 318Platinum

^^
*SCrazy* - I truly apologize for writing that the seller has only ONE feedback point! I got them mixed up with another seller just that fast.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> ^^
> *SCrazy* - I truly apologize for writing that the seller has only ONE feedback point! I got them mixed up with another seller just that fast.



No worries babe! I thought 'one point' meant something about the ring that I wasn't aware of  I'm a noob


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ok, so.... Amethyst Knuckle Duster ring =  MINE  (hopefully on my hand soon)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... and THIS isn't infringing on any intellectual property rights. NOT. AT. ALL.


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... and THIS isn't infringing on any intellectual property rights. NOT. AT. ALL.



I like the though of this, BUUUUUT, if it isn't AUTHENTIC MCQUEEN, IM OUT!! LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ you know it's not


----------



## bfali

^ Those shirts/dresses things...I started seeing around the time of his death, and I'll have to admit, I like them.  I first saw the tshirt one and thought it would be cute dressed up with a jacket and skull clutch, but I don't know...there's a part of me that would feel weird about wearing it...like a sham.  But I do wish it were McQueen brand because then I would totally get one!!!


----------



## Omaha_2072

Hello everyone!

I'm looking for an Alexander McQueen skull scarf. Not too picky on color. But I don't want sheer or silk. & not liking the t-shirt material version that I've recently seen in store @ Neimans & Bloomingdales. I was hoping to find something that is partially Merino wool/cotton blend sort of mixture. Am I setting myself up for failure by wanting something that doesn't exist?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Omaha_2072 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for an Alexander McQueen skull scarf. Not too picky on color. But I don't want sheer or silk. & not liking the t-shirt material version that I've recently seen in store @ Neimans & Bloomingdales. I was hoping to find something that is partially Merino wool/cotton blend sort of mixture. Am I setting myself up for failure by wanting something that doesn't exist?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



he has some in a very fine cashmere blend... is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Omaha_2072

Yes! As long as its not silk/nylon/sheer material. I want something that is more like a scarf and less like a neck tie or handkerchief. I was asking the Neimans/Nordstroms/Bloomingdales SAs about it & all they could show me was scarves that felt like a t-shirt.

Thanks so much!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> he has some in a very fine cashmere blend... is that what you're talking about?


----------



## BlushResponse

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Awww! I got so excited but I didn't really see any new pieces - they seem to be the same ones from last week's McQueen sale. Maybe two or three new pairs of shoes. Am I off my rocker?



I don't know if I'm crazy, but I often notice a discrepancy between what seems to be on the UK site and what's on the international site. A few weeks back someone here mentioned updates to the McQueen stock on the Outnet, but I could only see the same items as before. Then a day or so ago I got an e-mail announcing McQueen updates. Perhaps they went on the international site first?


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies!!!!! Why is this still available?! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

The fabulous Seller dropped the price to $1200 OBO... it is a STEAL! It currently retails for $1495 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/NEW__Alexander_McQueen_Britannia_Skull_Clutch_


----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing.....

Alexander McQueen 
Red Python Clutch
Silver Skull and details
Clear Crystals
Gunmetal Pearl Eyes
Black Leather lining



























Co-Starring my Louboutin Lady Peep Batiks! The red of the python is the identical red of Louboutin souls...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bellllla! *I love it! so gorgeous! perfect with the Batiks


----------



## 318Platinum

*ATTENTION!!!!! ATTENTION!!!!!!*

XS Alexander McQueen Snake-Print Leggings at Yoox.com right now!!!!! Get it, if you can fit it!!! (I KNOW I CAN'T!!! ) Good Luck!!

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEXANDER+MCQUEEN/dept/newarrivalswomen/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/36237419ML/sts/sr_newarrivalswomen80


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ms DEZYYYYYY!


----------



## Kathleen37

BlushResponse said:


> I don't know if I'm crazy, but I often notice a discrepancy between what seems to be on the UK site and what's on the international site. A few weeks back someone here mentioned updates to the McQueen stock on the Outnet, but I could only see the same items as before. Then a day or so ago I got an e-mail announcing McQueen updates. Perhaps they went on the international site first?



Yes! I think that's true because I couldn't see any new items before, but can now!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Bella - beautiful!! They look fabulous together!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Angela, you look wonderful with your scarves. Thanks posting the photo's!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Bella* - THAT IS HOTT!!!!! CONGRATS on this Fabulous pairing!! I LOOOOOOVE EXOTICS, So A PYTHON PUMP and a PYTHON CLUTCH is TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## bfali

BellaShoes- Beautiful!!!  Loubs & McQueen!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> BellaShoes- Beautiful!!!  Loubs & McQueen!!!



I know, right?! Was there ever a more glorious pairing?!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing.....
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> Red Python Clutch
> Silver Skull and details
> Clear Crystals
> Gunmetal Pearl Eyes
> Black Leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-Starring my Louboutin Lady Peep Batiks! The red of the python is the identical red of Louboutin souls...


Bella! What a striking combo! Maybe we should have a thread dedicated to just Loubs and AMQ clutch combos? Congrats I truly love them both!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*:::::ABOUT THE KNUCKLEDUSTER RINGS:::::*

My SA informed me that the Knuckleduster Rings are *DISCONTINUED* due to Security reasons!! If you are in the market for the Knuckledusters, your best bet may be the Bay, or one of these sites, such as Zappos.com! Happy Hunting, and Good Luck on your search Knuckleduster Fans!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> *:::::ABOUT THE KNUCKLEDUSTER RINGS:::::*
> 
> My SA informed me that the Knuckleduster Rings are *DISCONTINUED* due to Security reasons!! If you are in the market for the Knuckledusters, your best bet may be the Bay, or one of these sites, such as Zappos.com! Happy Hunting, and Good Luck on your search Knuckleduster Fans!!!



... security reasons? What security reasons?


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... security reasons? What security reasons?



I'm not really sure. I didn't ask her, but she is probably talking about at Airport Security or something of the sort? I will ask her when I talk to her again. It's weird, because they are STILL putting Knuckledusters on clutches, so, i'm not really sure. I know she said that the rings were discontinued, though.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I'm not really sure. I didn't ask her, but she is probably talking about at Airport Security or something of the sort? I will ask her when I talk to her again. It's weird, because they are STILL putting Knuckledusters on clutches, so, i'm not really sure. I know she said that the rings were discontinued, though.



Well then how awesome am I for snapping that amethyst colored one up?! 

... Seriously though, now that I've seen the Bianca Amethyste I can't help but want to match the shoes to the ring 

Thank you for letting us know and if you can, please update us. I'm really curious


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well then how awesome am I for snapping that amethyst colored one up?!
> 
> ... Seriously though, now that I've seen the Bianca Amethyste I can't help but want to match the shoes to the ring
> 
> Thank you for letting us know and if you can, please update us. I'm really curious



Yes, I am glad that you did get it when you did!! LOL, I hope you do, so I can see the pairing, and MODEL PICS!!!!   You're welcome! I will definitely let you all know what Security reasons she meant. That's strange, but I guess I can see that it would be an issue? Someone is talking to your husband, and you don't like the way the conversation is going, then you would pull out your Knuckleduster, and go to work!!! LMAO!!! I am more than sure it would do some MAJOR damage!!


----------



## sonya

Absolutely amazing! Congrats! 




BellaShoes said:


> Introducing.....
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> Red Python Clutch
> Silver Skull and details
> Clear Crystals
> Gunmetal Pearl Eyes
> Black Leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-Starring my Louboutin Lady Peep Batiks! The red of the python is the identical red of Louboutin souls...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Yes, I am glad that you did get it when you did!! LOL, I hope you do, so I can see the pairing, and MODEL PICS!!!!   You're welcome! I will definitely let you all know what Security reasons she meant. That's strange, but I guess I can see that it would be an issue? Someone is talking to your husband, and you don't like the way the conversation is going, then you would pull out your Knuckleduster, and go to work!!! LMAO!!! I am more than sure it would do some MAJOR damage!!



Are you kidding?! I'd never risk a McQueen for that!


----------



## novella

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing.....
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> Red Python Clutch
> Silver Skull and details
> Clear Crystals
> Gunmetal Pearl Eyes
> Black Leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-Starring my Louboutin Lady Peep Batiks! The red of the python is the identical red of Louboutin souls...



Just stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## novella

318Platinum said:


> *:::::ABOUT THE KNUCKLEDUSTER RINGS:::::*
> 
> My SA informed me that the Knuckleduster Rings are *DISCONTINUED* due to Security reasons!! If you are in the market for the Knuckledusters, your best bet may be the Bay, or one of these sites, such as Zappos.com! Happy Hunting, and Good Luck on your search Knuckleduster Fans!!!



That's an interesting reason... yet this doesn't affect the Knuckleduster Clutches? Odd! 



318Platinum said:


> Yes, I am glad that you did get it when you  did!! LOL, I hope you do, so I can see the pairing, and MODEL PICS!!!!   You're welcome!  I will definitely let you all know what Security reasons she meant.  That's strange, but I guess I can see that it would be an issue? Someone  is talking to your husband, and you don't like the way the conversation  is going, then you would pull out your Knuckleduster, and go to work!!!  LMAO!!! I am more than sure it would do some MAJOR damage!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much sonya, bfali, nani and Scrazy


----------



## BellaShoes

318Platinum said:


> *:::::ABOUT THE KNUCKLEDUSTER RINGS:::::*
> 
> My SA informed me that the Knuckleduster Rings are *DISCONTINUED* due to Security reasons!! If you are in the market for the Knuckledusters, your best bet may be the Bay, or one of these sites, such as Zappos.com! Happy Hunting, and Good Luck on your search Knuckleduster Fans!!!



Well, I have wondered why it took this long... in the state of California, they are illegal as they are considered a weapon. They are catagorized as 'brass knuckles' otherwise know as a 'slungshot'

Title XLVI CRIMES Chapter 790 WEAPONS AND FIREARMS View Entire Chapter

790.09 Manufacturing or selling slungshot.--Whoever manufactures or causes to be manufactured, or sells or exposes for sale any instrument or weapon of the kind usually known as slungshot, or metallic knuckles, *shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.*

California ARTICLE 2. UNLAWFUL CARRYING AND POSSESSION OF WEAPONS 12020. (a) Any person in this state who does any of the following is *punishable by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year or in the state prison*: (1) Manufactures or causes to be manufactured, imports into the state, keeps for sale, or offers or exposes for sale, or who gives, lends, or possesses any cane gun or wallet gun, any undetectable firearm, any firearm which is not immediately recognizable as a firearm, any camouflaging firearm container, any ammunition which contains or consists of any flechette dart, any bullet containing or carrying an explosive agent, any ballistic knife, any multiburst trigger activator, any nunchaku, any short-barreled shotgun, any short-barreled rifle, any metal knuckles, any belt buckle knife, any leaded cane, any zip gun, any shuriken, any unconventional pistol, any lipstick case knife, any cane sword, any shobi-zue, any air gauge knife, any writing pen knife, any metal military practice handgrenade or metal replica handgrenade, or any instrument or weapon of the kind commonly known as a blackjack, slungshot, billy, sandclub, sap, or sandbag.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Well, I have wondered why it took this long... in the state of California, they are illegal as they are considered a weapon. They are catagorized as 'brass knuckles' otherwise know as a 'slungshot'
> 
> Title XLVI CRIMES Chapter 790 WEAPONS AND FIREARMS View Entire Chapter
> 
> 790.09 Manufacturing or selling slungshot.--Whoever manufactures or causes to be manufactured, or sells or exposes for sale any instrument or weapon of the kind usually known as slungshot, or metallic knuckles, *shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.*
> 
> California ARTICLE 2. UNLAWFUL CARRYING AND POSSESSION OF WEAPONS 12020. (a) Any person in this state who does any of the following is *punishable by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year or in the state prison*: (1) Manufactures or causes to be manufactured, imports into the state, keeps for sale, or offers or exposes for sale, or who gives, lends, or possesses any cane gun or wallet gun, any undetectable firearm, any firearm which is not immediately recognizable as a firearm, any camouflaging firearm container, any ammunition which contains or consists of any flechette dart, any bullet containing or carrying an explosive agent, any ballistic knife, any multiburst trigger activator, any nunchaku, any short-barreled shotgun, any short-barreled rifle, any metal knuckles, any belt buckle knife, any leaded cane, any zip gun, any shuriken, any unconventional pistol, any lipstick case knife, any cane sword, any shobi-zue, any air gauge knife, any writing pen knife, any metal military practice handgrenade or metal replica handgrenade, or any instrument or weapon of the kind commonly known as a blackjack, slungshot, billy, sandclub, sap, or sandbag.



... I see your point but it's not really brass knuckles, just a ring in the shape of one. I guess it could do damage to someone's face if you actually used it but so can a stiletto heel or the knuckleduster portion of the clutches... I can see why they're not illegal because it's a veritable slippery slope (where do you stop?) and I can also see why McQueen would choose to discontinue production given the legal ramifications. 

I'm still glad I bought mine


----------



## 318Platinum

I cannot believe that the Reptilla Scarf on the Bay sold for $840!!!! OMG, I told you all that bidding wouldn't start until the last minute! Lol 

*SCrazy*, I bought my very *FIRST* pair of Loubies today!!! ;-P


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I cannot believe that the Reptilla Scarf on the Bay sold for $840!!!! OMG, I told you all that bidding wouldn't start until the last minute! Lol
> 
> *SCrazy*, I bought my very *FIRST* pair of Loubies today!!! ;-P



YAY!!!  Which ones?! Where are the modeling shots?! :useless: <--- I've always wanted to use that one


----------



## lawchick

318Platinum said:


> I cannot believe that the Reptilla Scarf on the Bay sold for $840!!!! OMG, I told you all that bidding wouldn't start until the last minute! Lol
> 
> *SCrazy*, I bought my very *FIRST* pair of Loubies today!!! ;-P



I saw that.  I was surprised.  I knew it would go for more than $500 but I didn't think it would go that high!  The high bidder should have just done BIN and done away with the hassle of wondering if he/she would be outbid.


----------



## 318Platinum

lawchick said:


> I saw that.  I was surprised.  I knew it would go for more than $500 but I didn't think it would go that high!  The high bidder should have just done BIN and done away with the hassle of wondering if he/she would be outbid.



EXACTLY!!! They might as well had Bought it Now, but their max may have been $900, but someone else could have come through and BIN!! Whoever bought it, really got lucky. 

*SCrazy*, I posted them on some Loubie thread. i bought a pair of Bianca 140mm Black Patent Leather. i thought that they were 6 inches, but they're only 5.5 inches! A little pissed, but they are still very fierce!!! I am in the very painful stage of stretching them out to be more comfortable, and it seems as if I can only get into them with stockings on!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> EXACTLY!!! They might as well had Bought it Now, but their max may have been $900, but someone else could have come through and BIN!! Whoever bought it, really got lucky.
> 
> *SCrazy*, I posted them on some Loubie thread. i bought a pair of Bianca 140mm Black Patent Leather. i thought that they were 6 inches, but they're only 5.5 inches! A little pissed, but they are still very fierce!!! I am in the very painful stage of stretching them out to be more comfortable, and it seems as if I can only get into them with stockings on!



... not to hijack the thread but it's evening and your feet are generally more swollen than in the morning. I have shoes that fit perfectly when I bought them and now hurt but it takes time and a little pain - but black & red + McQueen = deadly combo


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... not to hijack the thread but it's evening and your feet are generally more swollen than in the morning. I have shoes that fit perfectly when I bought them and now hurt but it takes time and a little pain - but black & red + McQueen = deadly combo



Lol, but when I was at the Boutique, and after, I don't think I can get into them without wearing some stockings or hose of some kind, to give me a glide into the Pump. It's fine and whatnot, but I hope with time, I will be able to wear them without that crutch that I have to use for now. Thank you for the kind words. I can't wait for my first outing in them! I almost left the boutique with them on my feet! lol


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...





Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!





::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PANda_USC said:


> Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^



Both of those are absolutely stunning, especially the 3D clutch!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## bfali

*PANda_USC*- Both are absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^



totally amazing *panda*!!!   congrats!!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow, I love those, Panda, just beautiful!!


----------



## NYCBelle

stunning!!!



PANda_USC said:


> Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^


----------



## BlushResponse

PANda_USC said:


> Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^



Ohhh, those are stunning!!

By the way, I doubt the knuckle duster bags will be a problem, I think it's purely the rings as they can be concealed and possibly be used as a (very expensive) weapon. My DH was very surprised to see the rings being sold in a store as knuckle dusters are illegal here in the UK. I'm slightly sad but not surprised that they've been pulled.


----------



## dcblam

oooh, so sad to hear about the knuckle dusters......
I think the clutches are out of this world!

Loving the pics, ladies!!!!  LOL.....love the irony/juxtaposition of an elegant ladies clutch using knuckle dusters.....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

my ring just arrived!! It's really big (I wonder what I can do to make it fit?) but GORGEOUS!! I'll post pics in a few minutes, right after I feed the dogs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster 
















... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me


----------



## bfali

*SchnauzerCrazy*- "... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me"- THIS sounds exactly like a convo I would have with my husband.  LOL.  Love it!  And the knuckleduster, too, of course!


----------



## NANI1972

Oh it's awsome Scrazy! Love the purple! You should be able to take it to a jeweler and have them put in a ring guard type thing that goes on the inside of the ring, thier adjustable and easy to take out if you need to. And LOL @ "spit ryhme"!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy*- "... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me"- THIS sounds exactly like a convo I would have with my husband.  LOL.  Love it!  And the knuckleduster, too, of course!



Thank you! We mock each other often. My lyrical skills (or lack thereof) aside, I'm in love!  



NANI1972 said:


> Oh it's awsome Scrazy! Love the purple! You should be able to take it to a jeweler and have them put in a ring guard type thing that goes on the inside of the ring, thier adjustable and easy to take out if you need to. And LOL @ "spit ryhme"!



Thank you! Coming from you and your collection of gorgeous skull clutches, it means a lot!! Also thanks for the sizing advice -- I'll swing it by the jewelers tomorrow because I'm afraid I may lose it if I wear it. 

It's my favorite color and the amethyste Biancas came out RIGHT AFTER I bought this so I was soooo tempted to just say "to hell with my budget" and bite that bullet


----------



## creighbaby

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me




gorgeous!!! Pardon my question, but do you mind sharing how much it cost and also where you got it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

creighbaby said:


> gorgeous!!! Pardon my question, but do you mind sharing how much it cost and also where you got it?



Thank you!! It was a very fortunate eBay find (from, as it turned out, a very, very sweet tPFer!) -- I honestly don't know how much they retailed for but they're no longer for sale at AMQ. *318Platinum* has spoken with her SA and she said they're no longer producing them.


----------



## 318Platinum

*SCrazy* - YESSSSS MAAM!!!!! I am too in love with this new McQueen addition!!! It's FAB and I am really and truly happy you went for it. LOL, I love what you and your husband said about the ring. I just checked out those amethyst Biancas, and they are Spectacular! Did you or have you already bought them? I am off the charts happy for you!! I just recently saw the one that I wanted, which is the Gold with clear Swarovski Crystals, BUTTTT Louboutin has taken hold of my "Last Purchases of the Year", so I will have to hopefully catch her on the next train!! lol





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me


----------



## 318Platinum

*Panda* - These are so HOTT!!! Congrats on these lovely clutches! I am happy to see that someone here has purchased the 3D Gold Leaf Knuckleduster Clutch! It's TDF, and I hope you always cary these in good health! 






PANda_USC said:


> Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> *SCrazy* - YESSSSS MAAM!!!!! I am too in love with this new McQueen addition!!! It's FAB and I am really and truly happy you went for it. LOL, I love what you and your husband said about the ring. I just checked out those amethyst Biancas, and they are Spectacular! Did you or have you already bought them? I am off the charts happy for you!! I just recently saw the one that I wanted, which is the Gold with clear Swarovski Crystals, BUTTTT Louboutin has taken hold of my "Last Purchases of the Year", so I will have to hopefully catch her on the next train!! lol



No, I passed on the Biancas because Louboutin has made quite a dent in my savings account as well and I've still got my eye on a few pieces that hopefully will go on sale  But I'm overjoyed that I bought it. 

... if you find a knuckleduster ring that you are not interested in purchasing, could you let me know? Another tPFer is now on the hunt


----------



## BellaShoes

PANda!!! They are fabulous!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No, I passed on the Biancas because Louboutin has made quite a dent in my savings account as well and I've still got my eye on a few pieces that hopefully will go on sale  But I'm overjoyed that I bought it.
> 
> ... if you find a knuckleduster ring that you are not interested in purchasing, could you let me know? Another tPFer is now on the hunt





UGH!! I know what you mean!! I would have left that boutique with TWO pairs, but I have prior engagements that I have unofficially committed to, and I have exceeded my little budget by WAAAAAAY too much. Hopefully that pair will still be there when I'm ready again, lol. I will definitely post a link or something when and if I see one. :okay:


----------



## BellaShoes

Rumor on the street... House of McQueen may be the chosen designer of Kate Middleton's gown!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Rumor on the street... House of McQueen may be the chosen designer of Kate Middleton's gown!



HONESTLY, this is the ONLY reason that I will be watching the wedding!!! I will be one terribly sad puppy if McQueen isn't the designer!!!  "Please let it be McQueen, Please let it be McQueen!!!!!" lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I heard that as well when they first announced their engagement and people were throwing Sarah's name into the hat because allegedly Kate is seen as so "conservative" that in order to bring forth a new image, she not only wants to go with a British fashion house (that's basically a must), but also one with some zing. Although it's been officially denied, I think McQueen IS the front runner and I think that if Sarah does it, the dress will be fabulous but as for the rest, you couldn't pay me enough to watch that wedding. I wish them luck in life but I think the whole thing is goofy


----------



## sonya

Stunning!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sonya said:


> Stunning!



Thanks so much! I'm definitely in love with it


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey, that knuckleduster is just beautiful!! It looks fantastic!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey, that knuckleduster is just beautiful!! It looks fantastic!



Thank you ! I'm truly in love with it and feel so fortunate to have found it - going to wear it everywhere once I take it to be fitted


----------



## novella

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me



Gorgeous and LOL at what you said to your hubby. Hilarious!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

novella said:


> Gorgeous and LOL at what you said to your hubby. Hilarious!



Thanks so much  I think he underestimates my lyrical genius - I can totally rhyme and even compose haikus


----------



## Zombie Girl

AH!!!  I just discovered this thread!  I  McQueen!!! 
Off to browse through all 61 pages!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Zombie Girl said:


> AH!!!  I just discovered this thread!  I  McQueen!!!
> Off to browse through all 61 pages!!



WELCOME TO THE THREAD, *Zombie*!!! I hope you add to our lovely additions here on this thread!! Show us your McQueen Collection!!


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me




AWESOME........truly magnificent!  Not for the shy, that's for sure.  AND, for some reason, I think that most of us here are not so shy!!! LOL.


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me



just amazing *schnauzer*!  i especially love the purple jewels!  congrats on such a great find!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> just amazing *schnauzer*!  i especially love the purple jewels!  congrats on such a great find!



Thank you *Carlinha* -- I'm really touched by your kind words, especially given your amazing sense of style. You're very, very sweet


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dcblam said:


> AWESOME........truly magnificent!  Not for the shy, that's for sure.  AND, for some reason, I think that most of us here are not so shy!!! LOL.



Thank you DC!! You're absolutely right, it's not exactly office wear  What's strange is that although it's MUCH bigger than I thought it was, it actually doesn't get noticed as much as I thought it would be. I guess people don't really look at others' hands... which is a pity in this case


----------



## Zombie Girl

318Platinum said:


> WELCOME TO THE THREAD, *Zombie*!!! I hope you add to our lovely additions here on this thread!! Show us your McQueen Collection!!



Thank you!!  I took pics today and I will work on uploading them in this thread!  
I am still going through the pages...this has become my FAVORITE thread!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ends in 2 hrs and no bids at $1150?!?!? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4ec8849#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

"Savage Beauty" is now available on eBay


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> "Savage Beauty" is now available on eBay



LOL, I saw that last night. Thats funny


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I saw that last night. Thats funny



everything shows up on the 'Bay eventually


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> everything shows up on the 'Bay eventually



Yes, now, that is true! I guess it's okay, but i don't see the sense in it since you can get it in stores. I know it's not out yet, but it's about to come out in a few more weeks. Why not just wait till then if someone is thinking of getting it?


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Yes, now, that is true! I guess it's okay, but i don't see the sense in it since you can get it in stores. I know it's not out yet, *but it's about to come out in a few more weeks*. Why not just wait till then if someone is thinking of getting it?



Borders told me they wouldn't be releasing it till May 31st...The exhibit opens on the 5th, if they're right, I won't have it till after I come back from the Met!


----------



## MsCandice

LOL funniest thing I've heard in a while. 

I love the ring,and the color,oh my. 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> May I present -- my "illegal" knuckleduster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so far, my husband isn't a fan - he says it looks like something a rapper would wear. *I asked him why he thought I couldn't spit rhyme... and he just looked at me*


----------



## Suzie

I got a note from Amazon to say my copy of the book had been posted.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MsCandice said:


> LOL funniest thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> I love the ring,and the color,oh my.



Thank you!! He's a double-crossing thief, that's what he is  He had a big meeting at his office and he took the ring to "intimidate the opposition," as he put it. I'm shocked he hasn't been kicked out of the building yet


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Borders told me they wouldn't be releasing it till May 31st...The exhibit opens on the 5th, if they're right, I won't have it till after I come back from the Met!



That is really silly!! I don't understand why they would do that. That is what it says on my order from B&N as well!! I guess i'll just receive it when I can. Hopefully, I will have it before I fly to Chicago on June 7!


----------



## 318Platinum

You all, has anyone ever had any problems with carrying their studded skull clutch on the plane with them? I want to know as much as possible before I take it with me. i plan on carrying it on the plane with me in my bag (Because I don't want it away from me), and hopefully that won't be a problem. Any weigh-ins?


----------



## NANI1972

I think the studded clutch should be fine to take on the plane. I was just wondering about this the other day in consideration of my knuckle duster clutch. i wonder if it would make it past security if I carried it on a plane? Just like you, I really wouldn't want to be apart from it and possibly have it stolen out of my luggage.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> I think the studded clutch should be fine to take on the plane. I was just wondering about this the other day in consideration of my knuckle duster clutch. i wonder if it would make it past security if I carried it on a plane? Just like you, I really wouldn't want to be apart from it and possibly have it stolen out of my luggage.



Can you call ahead and ask? Not that it would be binding when you get there - but I think security should let you through, given that it's part of a purse. But then again, they may not given that it LOOKS like a weapon. Man, good question!


----------



## NYCBelle

Anyone buy anything from McQ in the century 21 online store? they had some cute dresses


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NYCBelle said:


> Anyone buy anything from McQ in the century 21 online store? they had some cute dresses



I've never heard of it - can you post a link?

EDIT: Also, your avatar --


----------



## NYCBelle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've never heard of it - can you post a link?
> 
> EDIT: Also, your avatar --



lol thanks! 

It is www.C21stores.com. I'm trying to get in but my browser at work is slow or it could be the site.  You will have to register for membership similar to rue la la and haute look.  They had dresses for $150 up to $300. And some McQ tees.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks NYC- I'll check it out 

Scarf extravaganza on the 'Bay -- can only post one link at a time b/c on iPad and switching between screens erases everything so bear with me. 

Angels & Demons Scarf -$462 OBO from Germany


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Blue Koi Scarf - $346 OBO from Germany


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Red Mohawk Skulls - $346 OBO also Germany


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Last but certainly not least: 
Gray Catacomb silk scarf - $455 from Germany


----------



## Suzie

^It is saying all listings removed?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Wow! I literally JUST posted them and they were authentic scarves from what I could tell but now that I click on the links, they're all gone. SORRY EVERYONE - I have no clue what happened with the listings


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Suzie said:


> ^It is saying all listings removed?



Must've been the transfer from iPad to this... am redoing the links now. Check in about a min but they work


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Voila-- that should do it. They're working for me


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!! The Sage Gold Studded Skull Clutch has been relisted with incredible outfit pics!!!!
Wonderful Seller too
$1150 starting!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...&ps=63&clkid=8775904484824643715#ht_752wt_922


----------



## 318Platinum

YES!!!!   Just got my B&N confirmation that my Savage Beauty is on it's way!!! I'm glad, because I was scared that it wouldn't be here before I left!!


----------



## MsCandice

Haha I think its cute how men are amused/amazed by our stuff. I bought a new makeup tool(a beauty blender- a pink egg-shaped sponge for makeup application) and my hubby can't stop making jokes and commenting about it. Our stuff is definitely more fun than theirs.     





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you!! He's a double-crossing thief, that's what he is  He had a big meeting at his office and he took the ring to &quot;intimidate the opposition,&quot; as he put it. I'm shocked he hasn't been kicked out of the building yet


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.... I think I'd sell a kidney for this dress


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I think I'd sell a kidney for this dress


 
AND my first born! Do they dogs come with??  Holy cow!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> AND my first born! Do they dogs come with??  Holy cow!



... I've got enough dogs but I have one too many kidneys  

I remember when it went on sale at the Outnet for about $2k and I kept trying to come up with a plausible explanation to explain the bill to my husband...  (I never did and it sold to someone with much better excuse-making skills)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I just read that the belt is not included -- deal breaker!


----------



## Brennamom

OK, Gals, if McQueen indeed made the royal wedding dress, wear your McQueen tomorrow in honor of a man who will NEVER be forgotten!


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I've got enough dogs but I have one too many kidneys
> 
> I remember when it went on sale at the Outnet for about $2k and I kept trying to come up with a plausible explanation to explain the bill to my husband...  (I never did and it sold to someone with *much better excuse-making skills*)


 
or other, err, skills....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> OK, Gals, if McQueen indeed made the royal wedding dress, wear your McQueen tomorrow in honor of a man who will NEVER be forgotten!



if Sarah Burton made that dress... I'm protesting. By not wearing McQueen for like, an hour or more  

This royal wedding is everywhere - can't escape it no matter how hard I try


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> or other, err, skills....



crap - didn't think of using those powers of persuasion


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> if Sarah Burton made that dress... I'm protesting. By not wearing McQueen for like, an hour or more
> 
> This royal wedding is everywhere - can't escape it no matter how hard I try


 
According to Fashionista, the gown is an original McQueen-made vintage, with Sarah only doing the fitting!

http://fashionista.com/2011/04/kate-middleton-dress-update-all-signs-point-to-mcqueen/


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> According to Fashionista, the gown is an original McQueen-made vintage, with Sarah only doing the fitting!
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/04/kate-middleton-dress-update-all-signs-point-to-mcqueen/



I am glad he is being "honored" but I wonder what he would've thought... Anyway, best of luck to them - I'm going to try and stick my head in the sand a little longer, until the brouhaha dies down. 

...and I still want that lace dress


----------



## Kathleen37

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I am glad he is being "honored" but I wonder what he would've thought... Anyway, best of luck to them - I'm going to try and stick my head in the sand a little longer, until the brouhaha dies down.
> 
> ...and I still want that lace dress



You know, I wonder the same thing.... We all know what he stitched into the jacket he made up for Prince Charles when he worked at Gieves & Hawkes...I've always taken that to be an indication of this thoughts on the royal family but who knows? It's an event wedding, perhaps he would have loved to have been involved? 

And that dress? Man, beautiful - and those pups are the size of donkeys - what a fantastic picture!


----------



## 318Platinum

The dress is BEAUTIFUL!!! It is Sarah Burton!!!!!


----------



## sakura23

Well its official, Kate Middleton's dress is McQueen!


----------



## dcblam

WOOT WOOT! 
McQueen Rules.......FWIW, I think he would have been MOST pleased!


----------



## Suzie

Who made her sisters dress? It is divine and she looks stunning in it.


----------



## sakura23

Suzie said:


> Who made her sisters dress? It is divine and she looks stunning in it.



I'm pretty sure its Alice Temperley


----------



## mcq

I love the dress! (And I do not like weddings )


----------



## Suzie

sakura23 said:


> I'm pretty sure its Alice Temperley



Gorgeous!


----------



## Biscuit14

sakura23 said:


> I'm pretty sure its Alice Temperley



Her sister's dress is also McQueen. It's similar to the one Cameron Diaz wore to the Golden Globes last year.


----------



## Biscuit14

Kathleen37 said:


> You know, I wonder the same thing.... We all know what he stitched into the jacket he made up for Prince Charles when he worked at Gieves & Hawkes...I've always taken that to be an indication of this thoughts on the royal family but who knows? It's an event wedding, perhaps he would have loved to have been involved?
> 
> And that dress? Man, beautiful - and those pups are the size of donkeys - what a fantastic picture!



I think he would have loved it and been really proud of Sarah. He was really young when he worked on Prince Charles jacket and since then he's got a OBE and said when he meet the Queen it was like falling love when he locked eyes with her.


----------



## Zombie Girl

And it is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  So exciting!!!
(I wish Lee were still alive to see this.)




318Platinum said:


> The dress is BEAUTIFUL!!! It is Sarah Burton!!!!!


----------



## mcq

Does someone knows what the difference is between the UK(224 pages) and US(240 pages) edition of the Savage Beauty Book?


----------



## Kathleen37

Biscuit14 said:


> I think he would have loved it and been really proud of Sarah. He was really young when he worked on Prince Charles jacket and since then he's got a OBE and said when he meet the Queen it was like falling love when he locked eyes with her.



Yes, you could be right, I'd forgotten he did Sara Buys wedding dress when she married Tom Parker Bowles


----------



## BellaShoes

Alas the rumors were true, congratulations to the House of McQueen on the Royal Wedding dress....


----------



## rock_girl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I think I'd sell a kidney for this dress


 
LOVE the dress!  LUV the danes!


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> Alas the rumors were true, congratulations to the House of McQueen on the Royal Wedding dress....
> 
> images.eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2011329//reg_1024.middleton.1.lc.042911.jpg


 
STUNNING!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... And yet I feel no different toward McQueen


----------



## rock_girl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... And yet I feel no different toward McQueen


 
Schnauzer's would have been an equally good choice for the photo!  We had one when I was an infant, like Danes, they are such sweet goofs.


----------



## Kathleen37

rock_girl - your pup is a beauty!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Suzie said:


> Who made her sisters dress? It is divine and she looks stunning in it.



Pippa's dress is Calvin Klein, the news said as she was walking on the red carpet, but now I'm seeing reports that it is Alexander McQueen!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

rock_girl said:


> Schnauzer's would have been an equally good choice for the photo!  We had one when I was an infant, like Danes, they are such sweet goofs.



I agree and if I ever get the dress, I'll make sure to pose just like her  but I must admit that the Danes are really good at standing still for photos and make impressive models; Giant Schnauzers are like kids with ADHD. He'd be fidgeting, sitting down, laying down, rolling to the side, huffing with annoyance, trying to get the other dog to play... They make terrible models so long as there is something better to do 

Your Dane is gorgeous


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ladies.. extra 40% off British designers at the Outnet - including McQueen. Just bought that silver effect clutch for $221 or something ridiculous like that

EDIT: original price $995 - STEAL


----------



## NANI1972

^haha I was just looking at that, deciding wether to pull the trigger or not.....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> ^haha I was just looking at that, deciding wether to pull the trigger or not.....



for $200? I say pull it and think later


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Who made her sisters dress? It is divine and she looks stunning in it.



McQueen made both!  And honestly, I think he would have been thrilled about it.  Charles was old England, Wills and Kate are not.  PLUS, she is beautiful, I don't think he could refuse.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I really wish he was still alive. It's amazing that so many people from different walks of life are united in deep admiration for his work... I mean, I know women well in their 50s and 60s who rock his designs - even the skulls which are a bit more edgy than what they're used to. I'm thinking of buying a scarf for my grandmother -- and she's a pink & pastel kind of girl


----------



## Kathleen37

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Just bought that silver effect clutch for $221 or something ridiculous like that
> 
> EDIT: original price $995 - STEAL



Looks wonderful!! I keep looking at the gold one, but neither had the extra 40% off on the UK site.... 

I hope you post pics when it arrives (and some more of your pups. Someone else mentioned it, but I just love the huge paws your baby has!! Glorious!)


----------



## bfali

Hey guys just so you know, Saks F&F is right now and it does apply to McQueen jewelry and scarves.  (20%).


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> Looks wonderful!! I keep looking at the gold one, but neither had the extra 40% off on the UK site....
> 
> I hope you post pics when it arrives (and some more of your pups. Someone else mentioned it, but I just love the huge paws your baby has!! Glorious!)



Will definitely take pictures of it when it arrives. I actually was eyeing the gold one but it sold out before the sale started. I figure I can work the silver in - I do have the Metallic Watersnake Daffs  

And about Spartacus - you're too sweet! I'll try to take photos of him with something McQueen so that it's not too off topic  (He'll never stand still like those gorgeous Danes though)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> Hey guys just so you know, Saks F&F is right now and it does apply to McQueen jewelry and scarves.  (20%).



oooh!! I'm going to check it out right now  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

In the meantime, McQueen has updated their facebook page with additional photos from Savage Beauty:







Ensemble, It&#8217;s a Jungle Out There, Autumn/Winter 1997&#8211;98
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art.

See the print from 3rd-13th May at Alexander McQueen, 417 West 14th Street, New York.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, VOSS, Spring/Summer 2001
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

See the print from 3rd-13th May at Alexander McQueen, 417 West 14th Street, New York.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ensemble, VOSS, Spring/Summer 2001
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

See the print from 3rd-13th May at Alexander McQueen, 417 West 14th Street, New York.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dress, The Horn of Plenty, Autumn/Winter 2009&#8211;10
Photography by Sølve Sundsbø courtesy of The Metropolitan Museum of Art

See the print from 3rd-13th May at Alexander McQueen, 417 West 14th Street, New York.


----------



## bfali

BTW, people on ebay are already beginning to capitalize on the fact that Kate Middleton wore McQueen for the wedding.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue..._s_Handbags&hash=item35b1bdd8e0#ht_1179wt_941


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> BTW, people on ebay are already beginning to capitalize on the fact that Kate Middleton wore McQueen for the wedding.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue..._s_Handbags&hash=item35b1bdd8e0#ht_1179wt_941



I didn't expect anything different, honestly. Now there will be a McQueen phase and everything will sell out so much faster


----------



## bfali

*SchnauzerCrazy*, thanks for posting these images.  I'm in love every time I look at his genius work.  I can't even begin to imagine what his creative thought process must have been like.


----------



## bfali

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't expect anything different, honestly. Now there will be a McQueen phase and everything will sell out so much faster



It's so frustrating...


----------



## Brennamom

Did anyone see her shoes?  They were McQueen too....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> It's so frustrating...



I KNOW! Less sale stuff for us and even the stuff that DOES manage to go on sale will be snapped up faster so no more 60% off 

... I liked it when he was less mainstream. I hope it doesn't influence Sarah Burton's creative process to make it more marketable for the masses.

Although maybe I should stop being such a pessimist - it hasn't happened yet


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> for $200? I say pull it and think later


  ARGHH! I went out to lunch to think it over and alas they are sold out. POOH.....I new I shouldn't have waited.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> ARGHH! I went out to lunch to think it over and alas they are sold out. POOH.....I new I shouldn't have waited.



... if you didn't buy it right away you didn't really want it so don't despair. There will be other sales (SOON!) and you already have two AMAZING clutches and this one was just so-so. I think it's the price more than anything, KWIM?


----------



## NANI1972

I know but the more I thought about it the more I wanted as I don't have anything in silver KWIM? Damn me and my frugality! Haha JJ!

Please post pics of yours when you get it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> I know but the more I thought about it the more I wanted as I don't have anything in silver KWIM? Damn me and my frugality! Haha JJ!
> 
> Please post pics of yours when you get it!



...will do! And I'll keep an eye out - maybe one will pop up


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...will do! And I'll keep an eye out - maybe one will pop up


----------



## 318Platinum

McQueen.com has been down since the designer was announced!!! This is a little scary! lol

""*WE&#8217;LL BE BACK SHORTLY
SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, WE&#8217;RE UPDATING THE SITE*??"" What does that mean? It's been this way since Kate stepped out of the car in her gown!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> McQueen.com has been down since the designer was announced!!! This is a little scary! lol



... everyone wants a piece  

I'd been planning on some summer sales but I guess that isn't happening. Remember what happened with the Issa engagement dress she wore? Sold out on the same day.


----------



## dorcast

bfali said:


> Hey guys just so you know, Saks F&F is right now and it does apply to McQueen jewelry and scarves.  (20%).



Jewelry is 15% instead of 20%
I got a bracelet, it came already, and I'm in love!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... everyone wants a piece
> 
> I'd been planning on some summer sales but I guess that isn't happening. Remember what happened with the Issa engagement dress she wore? Sold out on the same day.





Yeah, I guess not!! I am happy for McQueen's business, but not at the expense of me not getting summer items on sale!!!! lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... Outnet has already shipped the clutch. AWESOME!


----------



## bfali

McQueen site is back up...


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> McQueen site is back up...



Which site are you on? Alexandermcqueen.com is still saying the same thing.   I hope that they are revamping the site, because I will be kinda upset if it's just due to too many visitors!!! lol


----------



## bfali

^ on alexandermcqueen.com...and it's back down again...

I guess everyone is on there after the wedding


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I think it's the number of interested people right now and the servers can't handle it. Hopefully, it'll die down -- maybe they'll see the prices and decide to worship the new princess from afar


----------



## bfali

alright, everyone, I need opinions....Last week...I was on the outnet late at night...and this popped up that I so regretted not getting during the last sale.  So, I immediately bought it.  And I got it today.  It's beautiful!!!  But now I'm worried about it because it's so delicate.  I've posted close up pictures and you can see how the fabric is already snagged all over.  What would you guys do?


----------



## NYCBelle

bfali said:


> alright, everyone, I need opinions....Last week...I was on the outnet late at night...and this popped up that I so regretted not getting during the last sale.  So, I immediately bought it.  And I got it today.  It's beautiful!!!  But now I'm worried about it because it's so delicate.  I've posted close up pictures and you can see how the fabric is already snagged all over.  What would you guys do?



keep


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> alright, everyone, I need opinions....Last week...I was on the outnet late at night...and this popped up that I so regretted not getting during the last sale.  So, I immediately bought it.  And I got it today.  It's beautiful!!!  But now I'm worried about it because it's so delicate.  I've posted close up pictures and you can see how the fabric is already snagged all over.  What would you guys do?



Oh my... My gut instinct is to yell "KEEP IT!!!" but that's because it's a McQueen and a skull clutch and you said sale... that's just a knee jerk reaction for me 

... I think it depends on YOU - how you wear things. Do you plan to take it out only on special occassions? Then I don't think it'll be a problem. But if you're like me and like to take whatever new toy out whenever you feel like it, appropriateness be damned, then I think it MAY be a problem if it's already snagged... I mean, there really isn't a way to fix it without re-hauling the whole clutch and I don't even know where you'd do something like that. Anyway, what I was trying to say in such a long winded manner was that I think it depends on how often/where you plan to carry it


----------



## bfali

Thanks *NYCBelle* & *SchnauzerCrazy*!  I just needed reinforcement!!!  I always end up with these delicate things that only come out like once or twice a year.  I need to buy an everyday type of thing.


----------



## NYCBelle

With all the excitement about McQueen after the wedding it's good that you snatched this up



bfali said:


> Thanks *NYCBelle* & *SchnauzerCrazy*!  I just needed reinforcement!!!  I always end up with these delicate things that only come out like once or twice a year.  I need to buy an everyday type of thing.


----------



## bfali

^ true!


----------



## novella

bfali said:


> alright, everyone, I need opinions....Last week...I was on the outnet late at night...and this popped up that I so regretted not getting during the last sale.  So, I immediately bought it.  And I got it today.  It's beautiful!!!  But now I'm worried about it because it's so delicate.  I've posted close up pictures and you can see how the fabric is already snagged all over.  What would you guys do?



This is gorgeous and a McQueen so I say keep but you should really think about if you're going to use it or not. If you don't think you will use it often or at all then I say set it free KWIM? The snagging is a bit worrisome though.

BTW I was so not going to watch the royal wedding but my Mom asked me to record it for her  and I had to stay up to switch out the DVDs. I'm glad that I watched it  just to see Kate's stunning McQueen dress! It was very Princess Grace Kelly!

It was a nice ceremony and  thought it was touching that there was an empty seat reserved for  Princess Diana at the royal wedding.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I have a question: has anyone else received an invitation from the Alexander McQueen company to attend the opening of the MET exhibition?! I just got mine in the mail and the invitation is GOOOOOORGEOUS!!!!

I don't know if I'm special and I should go or if everyone who shops with them got one?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Sorry - double post. Don't know how that happened


----------



## Zombie Girl

Keep it!!  I love it!!




bfali said:


> alright, everyone, I need opinions....Last week...I was on the outnet late at night...and this popped up that I so regretted not getting during the last sale.  So, I immediately bought it.  And I got it today.  It's beautiful!!!  But now I'm worried about it because it's so delicate.  I've posted close up pictures and you can see how the fabric is already snagged all over.  What would you guys do?


----------



## creighbaby

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have a question: has anyone else received an invitation from the Alexander McQueen company to attend the opening of the MET exhibition?! I just got mine in the mail and the invitation is GOOOOOORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I don't know if I'm special and I should go or if everyone who shops with them got one?



Are you going? No invite for me, so I'll be there with the masses. 

I plan on going a few times during the exhibit since it is a suggested


----------



## 318Platinum

*Novella* - WOW!!! I had no idea that there was an empty seat there for Diana!!! That is truly sweet and very thoughtful and respectful!! 

*SCrazy*, - You may be special, because I didn't receive one, and we are in the same state (don't know if that means anything). I hope you do go, because it would be a WOW experience for sure!!

*Bfail* - That is the same exact clutch I was going to purchase from a boutique a few months back, but it sold out! I was scared it wasn't my style, and I'm happy it wasn't there, because I would have NEVER bought this beauty that is my Avatar now!!! If you TRULY love it, then keep it!! I have a Jacquard DeManta, and it is pretty hard to keep it from not being snagged here and there, but I think it would add character more than anything else to the clutch!!   Don't wake up with regret one day, so make sure you make the right decision, Luv ! 




novella said:


> This is gorgeous and a McQueen so I say keep but you should really think about if you're going to use it or not. If you don't think you will use it often or at all then I say set it free KWIM? The snagging is a bit worrisome though.
> 
> BTW I was so not going to watch the royal wedding but my Mom asked me to record it for her  and I had to stay up to switch out the DVDs. I'm glad that I watched it  just to see Kate's stunning McQueen dress! It was very Princess Grace Kelly!
> 
> It was a nice ceremony and  thought it was touching that there was an empty seat reserved for  Princess Diana at the royal wedding.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

creighbaby said:


> Are you going? No invite for me, so I'll be there with the masses.
> 
> I plan on going a few times during the exhibit since it is a suggested



Maybe it's because I spent a ton and they decided I was a good candidate to invite for the fund raiser  

... I wasn't actually planning on flying up to NYC but if it's going to be this exclusive, I'm thinking maybe it's worth it? The invitation said they're also premiering a skull scarf specifically to commemorate the MET exhibition in addition to auctioning off the five prints... It's just that my husband is working and a friend of mine who I thought would fly up with me says she can't on Tuesday and I'd feel like an idiot going alone. Is anyone else going to the Tuesday evening reception? I'm fairly certain I can RSVP for a group and get to meet some NYC tPF ladies


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> *SCrazy*, - You may be special, because I didn't receive one, and we are in the same state (don't know if that means anything). I hope you do go, because it would be a WOW experience for sure!!



 I'm flattered, actually. But I'd feel like an idiot going alone. I'd book tickets if anyone in NYC wants to be my "date(s)"?


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm flattered, actually. But I'd feel like an idiot going alone. I'd book tickets if anyone in NYC wants to be my "date(s)"?



LOL, I would love to, but there is SOOO much i'm trying to do right now, and I'm not even sure if I will be able to make it at all to the Exhibit!   I hope you do find someone or some persons that will go with you!! Please take TOOOONS of pics, and be safe. I gotta go to bed now!!! Smooches, ladies!  the Wedding has me WORE OUT!! lol


----------



## chemistshmemist

wow! so glad this week is oveeeeeer. And to cap it off, I had to catch the entire wedding coverage in recap - the blog entries and articles and pics are all flowing in faster than I can read/look/love them! haha!

all the reveals here since my last drop in are, as always, *beautiful!* Sometimes I really do get jealous of you girls and all the stunning things you gals get to play with!

aaand lastly: things sound so fun with all the exhibition plans! I've yet to fully assess if I'm free then, but hopefully I can make it within the 2 month window  And hopefully, I'll meet some of you fab people there!


----------



## creighbaby

I had a moment of nostalgia and searched racked for its review of the first and only McQueen sample sale in August 2009. 


I missed out on the knuckleduster clutches on the first day because I was too obsessed with scarves. I recall that there were other clutches for $200-$500 and I passed!  When I think back to all the wonderful, heavily discounted items that I didn't buy I just want to kick myself. I was thinner then and his clothes fit so well. I'd planned to return the last day and ended up going out of town instead. 

Check out the price list:
http://ny.racked.com/archives/2009/...cqueens_first_sample_sale.php#mcqueen-sale-33


----------



## Kathleen37

SC, the invite sounds fantastic, I very nearly started looking at NYC flights! I won't be able to go but I think you should, it sounds like a real event. I bet some of his friends will be there.


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALY that I don't live in NYC, just because of things like this!!! I Swear, if ANYONE knows of another DEFINITE MCQUEEN SAMPLE SALE and all of the details, PLEEEEEEASE let me know, and I will make a trip from Louisiana, to NYC in a heartbeat just for the SAMPLE SALE!!!!!! I DIE!!! OMG OMG!!!  




creighbaby said:


> I had a moment of nostalgia and searched racked for its review of the first and only McQueen sample sale in August 2009.
> 
> 
> I missed out on the knuckleduster clutches on the first day because I was too obsessed with scarves. I recall that there were other clutches for $200-$500 and I passed!  When I think back to all the wonderful, heavily discounted items that I didn't buy I just want to kick myself. I was thinner then and his clothes fit so well. I'd planned to return the last day and ended up going out of town instead.
> 
> Check out the price list:
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2009/...cqueens_first_sample_sale.php#mcqueen-sale-33


----------



## bfali

*SchnauzerCrazy*- If it wasn't next week, right in the middle of my mid-terms, I would be booking my flight now, and I would be your date for sure.


----------



## hermesugo

Bought my first Mcqueen Skull Scarf last week! been wanting one for years and finally just went ahead and got it! Already planning the next one!

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ic-silk-skull-scarf.html?colour=RED+AND+OTHER


----------



## Biscuit14

WWD have pictures from inside the MET exhibtion on their wesbite but you have to be a subscriber to see them. I think the pictures are floating about on some other websites though.

http://www.stylecaster.com/fashion/12637/because-only-kate-mcqueen-matter-today-met-exhibit-pics#1


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just got in touch with the woman responsible for the event and found out that the list for the MET event AT THE MET is actually closed... and was $10k a head. The invitation is for the event being held at their flagship store to commemorate the opening etc., etc., 

Here is what the invitation looks like: 












I'd emailed her and asked for five spots thinking it was going to be at the MET but now that I know it's not, I don't see the point of flying across country - even though it's still a fairly exclusive event and the photographer (Solve Sundsbo) will be there for the charity portion... But if anyone is in NYC and wants to go, PM me with your info (full name) and I'll see if I can add you to the list instead. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ladies.. extra 40% off British designers at the Outnet - including McQueen. Just bought that silver effect clutch for $221 or something ridiculous like that
> 
> EDIT: original price $995 - STEAL




SC - was it the "oil slick" one???  PLEEZE post pics upon arrival!!!
WOOT WOOT!


----------



## dcblam

bfali said:


> Thanks *NYCBelle* & *SchnauzerCrazy*!  I just needed reinforcement!!!  I always end up with these delicate things that only come out like once or twice a year.  I need to buy an everyday type of thing.




KEEP....once or twice a year for a lifetime is totally worth it!  Think of it as art, not as an accessory........seriously.  That's my thought process when it comes to buying the scarves.....ART!


----------



## dcblam

novella said:


> This is gorgeous and a McQueen so I say keep but you should really think about if you're going to use it or not. If you don't think you will use it often or at all then I say set it free KWIM? The snagging is a bit worrisome though.
> 
> BTW I was so not going to watch the royal wedding but my Mom asked me to record it for her  and I had to stay up to switch out the DVDs. I'm glad that I watched it  just to see Kate's stunning McQueen dress! It was very Princess Grace Kelly!
> 
> It was a nice ceremony and  thought it was touching that there was an empty seat reserved for  Princess Diana at the royal wedding.



Wow *novella*, I was UP and watching and didn't realize that there was an empty seat for Diana........how totally touching!


----------



## mcq

@ bfali: Like all the others say KEEP!!! Love it!

@ SCrazy: What a gorgeous invitation! I wish I lived in NY! 

Are there more Dutchies (or Europeans) that are thinking about planning a trip to NY this year for the exhibition?


----------



## Biscuit14

The Mcqueen website is back up. There doesn't appear to be any changes so they might have just shut it down as a precaution so that the website wouldn't crash if there was an influx of people.


----------



## dcblam

US site is now "down"......hmmmmmmm


----------



## Biscuit14

Has anyone in the UK received their Savage Beauty book yet?
I pre ordered it weeks ago and it was released here a few days ago yet Amazon still haven't dispatched.


----------



## Kathleen37

Nope, nothing here yet (although I don't live in the UK, I do get most Amazon stuff delivered there as I work across the border..)


----------



## 318Platinum

YYYYAAAAAAYYYYY!!!   My Savage Beauty book just arrived and it is absolutely GORGEOUS!! I don't even wanna take the plastic off of it!!! YES!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I received mine yesterday and read it in one sitting. Beautiful and made me very nostalgic... Ended up ordering another one for my mother for Mother's Day


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I received mine yesterday and read it in one sitting. Beautiful and made me very nostalgic... Ended up ordering another one for my mother for Mother's Day



It is really beautiful, and I didn't expect it to be that big. I should have bought two, and kept one in the plastic!! lol I haven't opened it yet


----------



## Zombie Girl

Congrats ladies!!  I was talking about the book today and my husband confessed that he ordered it for me from Barnes and Noble.  However, he got an email today saying that it was "back ordered".


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Zombie Girl said:


> Congrats ladies!!  I was talking about the book today and my husband confessed that he ordered it for me from Barnes and Noble.  However, he got an email today saying that it was "back ordered".



Aww! I'm sorry to hear that but I'm sure it'll come soon. It was very sweet of your husband, too


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thank you, he is very sweet!

*Update*  He just told me he got an email notification that it shipped!!!  He secretly ordered me this for mothers day! I can't wait to get it!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Aww! I'm sorry to hear that but I'm sure it'll come soon. It was very sweet of your husband, too


----------



## 318Platinum

LOL, I just ordered another copy just to have!!! lol. I hope Sarah Burton is in NYC when and IF I go. I will ask her to autograph a page in the book.   The book is totally mind-blowing, the clothes, the accessories, just everything!!! McQueen will definitely be missed!!


----------



## Biscuit14

Just got an email from Amazon saying that they have no stock so it's been delayed till the end of the month.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Oooh, I can't wait to see it!!!  That would be *amazing* if you could get Sarah to autograph your copy!
Yes, he is missed.



318Platinum said:


> LOL, I just ordered another copy just to have!!! lol. I hope Sarah Burton is in NYC when and IF I go. I will ask her to autograph a page in the book.   The book is totally mind-blowing, the clothes, the accessories, just everything!!! McQueen will definitely be missed!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I am obsessing over this clutch.  Does anyone own it?  I think I need it for Spring / Summer!

http://www.brownsfashion.com/pages/...bqNL2jtQ-RM681zIdt4UZ2vtAZqx9UA&cookie_test=1


----------



## mcq

I don't owe it! But you definitely need it for spring 

I'm gonna order the book from amazon.co.uk, hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Windelynn

Just ordered my Savage Beauty Book from Amazon! Cant' wait to get it!


----------



## Enigma78

Just placed my order as well on the amazon uk site


----------



## Enigma78

Managed to order this when Outnet had the addtional 40% offer during the royal wedding weekend- hopefully its not too bright


----------



## 318Platinum

Zombie Girl said:


> Oooh, I can't wait to see it!!!  That would be *amazing* if you could get Sarah to autograph your copy!
> Yes, he is missed.




LOL, I wish! You never know, though. I hope that one day, I can. I can't wait for you to get it, either. You will LOVE it


----------



## 318Platinum

I don't have that particular one, but I do have three DeMantas already and I love them!! The leather should be easier to work with, because two of mine are a Silk-Satin blend, and the other is a Jacquard Fabric. I am CRAZY about the shape of the bag, and since you are going for that color, you should be able to carry it always!! Mine are sort of OUT THERE DeMantas, so not so much. lol






Zombie Girl said:


> I am obsessing over this clutch.  Does anyone own it?  I think I need it for Spring / Summer!
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/pages/...bqNL2jtQ-RM681zIdt4UZ2vtAZqx9UA&cookie_test=1


----------



## Brennamom

OMG OMG OMG!  From Racked...

_The one frustrating thing about attending fashion exhibitions is that we inevitably want to take home the pieces. The Met's Alexander McQueen show, which officially opens today, is no exception. It's filled with extremely covetable designs.

Unfortunately, we can't buy the coat made of gold-painted duck feathers nor the silver crown of thorns. But *the small McQueen-themed gift shop*, located at the end of the exhibit, does offer a few of the designer's accessories. Your eyes will immediately be drawn to the tartan Skull Clutch purse&#8212;but once your brain learns that it's priced at $1,695, it may tell you to look elsewhere. Other available accessories include enameled Skull bangles&#8212;large for $275 and small for $195. From the same collection, you'll find a skull ring at $115 and a skull keychain for $80.

If you want to bring the entire show home with you, we highly recommend the Savage Beauty exhibition book. At $45 you not only get beautiful photos of the exhibit, but also a hardback cover embossed with a dramatic holographic photo of Alexander McQueen's face. If that's still out of your price range, *a sixteen-month calendar dedicated to the exhibit* will set you back just $16.95, and postcards are $1.50 each.

Mixed in with unframed McQueen posters for $24.95 and journals for $12.95 are a small selection of non-Savage Beauty items. These include a few shelves of books with themes which should appeal to the designer's fans, including the official exhibition book from the Met's 2006 AngloMania exhibit. There is also a selection of DVDs of films which inspired McQueen. Not surprisingly, his viewing choices tended to run towards the dark and dramatic, including Orlando, The Birds, and Psycho. So while we may not be able to buy an Alexander McQueen dress loosely inspired by the vampires of The Hunger, we can at least bring home the inspiration._


----------



## Brennamom

^^ Good thing the VCA exhibit won't have a gift shop...

She forgot about the special edition scarf...


----------



## dcblam

Enigma78 said:


> Managed to order this when Outnet had the addtional 40% offer during the royal wedding weekend- hopefully its not too bright




oooh, cannot wait for you to get it and to report back to us!
Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## bfali

The scarf is now available online.  Are you guys going to order one?


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> The scarf is now available online.  Are you guys going to order one?




Nah. I decided to pass. Maybe if I see it IRL I will reconsider, but I think I'm not gonna go for it. I hope the persons that do will post pics and mods as well.


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Nah. I decided to pass. Maybe if I see it IRL I will reconsider, but I think I'm not gonna go for it. I hope the persons that do will post pics and mods as well.



Me too.  It just didn't sing to me, plus it's super 'spency IIRC....


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Me too.  It just didn't sing to me, plus it's super 'spency IIRC....



Yeah, I just don't feel it. It's $495 and it's on sale now for those who have to have it. According to a SA at McQueen, it is 54x54 inches, so that is large.


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I just don't feel it. It's $495 and it's on sale now for those who have to have it. According to a SA at McQueen, it is 54x54 inches, so that is large.



It's just not stunning...

For the event and the tribute, I expected STUNNING!  Was that too much to ask?


----------



## Suzie

I would love to buy the red/black scarf from the McQueen website but unfortunately they do not ship abroad.
I have Savage Beauty on its way to me though from Amazon.


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> It's just not stunning...
> 
> For the event and the tribute, I expected STUNNING!  Was that too much to ask?



Not at all!!! I just knew that it was going to be a WOW like the Reptilia or some of the other Fashion Prints, but this is just plain! I like the Classic Skull Scarves more than this one! SMH.


----------



## 318Platinum

Suzie said:


> I would love to buy the red/black scarf from the McQueen website but unfortunately they do not ship abroad.
> I have Savage Beauty on its way to me though from Amazon.



Hmmm, I haven't seen that one, unless you are talking about the regular skull scarves. I just received my Savage Beauty yesterday and it is Breathtaking!! I ordered a second copy last night!! Lol


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> I would love to buy the red/black scarf from the McQueen website but unfortunately they do not ship abroad.
> I have Savage Beauty on its way to me though from Amazon.



Suzie, are you coming to the Derby again this year?  If so, I could hold it for you till you got here!


----------



## Suzie

Hi ladies,

318, it is just the regular red/black skull scarf.

Brennamom, I am coming to the US in July for my husbands 50th birthday so I will just have to wait and buy one then, I will be in NYC while the exhibition is on so I am excited to go and see it. I am also going to bring a very empty suitcase as the AU dollar is very high against the greenback and it is sale time, so I am hoping for a lot of goodies!!


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 318, it is just the regular red/black skull scarf.
> 
> Brennamom, I am coming to the US in July for my husbands 50th birthday so I will just have to wait and buy one then, I will be in NYC while the exhibition is on so I am excited to go and see it. I am also going to bring a very empty suitcase as the AU dollar is very high against the greenback and it is sale time, so I am hoping for a lot of goodies!!



Oh good!  Bring a BIG suitcase!


----------



## Suzie

Brennamom said:


> Oh good! Bring a BIG suitcase!


 
I just bought the new style of samsonite, it is really light and big!


----------



## creighbaby

bfali said:


> The scarf is now available online.  Are you guys going to order one?



I saw the scarf last night at the store and I was very unimpressed.


----------



## 318Platinum

creighbaby said:


> I saw the scarf last night at the store and I was very unimpressed.



WOW!! That confirms it!!! I will not get the scarf. lol. I was just informed that each boutique received 100 scarves and will only be sold for FIVE days and they went on sale yesterday, so there are FOUR days left. Better act fast if you want it. I think they are shipping them to NYC after the 5 day period us up for sale at the MET, IIRC.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I'm "meh" about the scarf, as well. I think I would've bought it had I flown to NYC just to commemorate the occasion but I'm not "feeling" it. 

And this isn't my best look (decided to go out to eat after walking the dogs, so changed shoes, grabbed the new McQueen clutch, and tied a scarf around my neck) but I wanted to show my McQueen colors today: 







"God Save McQueen" scarf (still my favorite!) & the silver McQueen clutch from the recent Outnet sale (the knuckleduster's on the other hand -- had to take it off to work the chopsticks ) and the Luxura on its first official outing


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey SC - looking fab! Love the "God Save McQueen" on you and your new clutch is lovely!! Those Luxuras are beautiful too!


----------



## Zombie Girl

You look fabulous!  I love the whole look!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm "meh" about the scarf, as well. I think I would've bought it had I flown to NYC just to commemorate the occasion but I'm not "feeling" it.
> 
> And this isn't my best look (decided to go out to eat after walking the dogs, so changed shoes, grabbed the new McQueen clutch, and tied a scarf around my neck) but I wanted to show my McQueen colors today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God Save McQueen" scarf (still my favorite!) & the silver McQueen clutch from the recent Outnet sale (the knuckleduster's on the other hand -- had to take it off to work the chopsticks ) and the Luxura on its first official outing


----------



## Zombie Girl

I have the De Manta tote and I LOVE it so I think the clutch will be perfect! I need a good neutral for Summer, since most of my clutches are black. I think the color gives it just a bit of a boho vibe. Can you see that I am talking myself into it?  lol

As far as the book goes, I can't wait!  I will let you know when it arrives!!



318Platinum said:


> I don't have that particular one, but I do have three DeMantas already and I love them!! The leather should be easier to work with, because two of mine are a Silk-Satin blend, and the other is a Jacquard Fabric. I am CRAZY about the shape of the bag, and since you are going for that color, you should be able to carry it always!! Mine are sort of OUT THERE DeMantas, so not so much. lol


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm "meh" about the scarf, as well. I think I would've bought it had I flown to NYC just to commemorate the occasion but I'm not "feeling" it.
> 
> And this isn't my best look (decided to go out to eat after walking the dogs, so changed shoes, grabbed the new McQueen clutch, and tied a scarf around my neck) but I wanted to show my McQueen colors today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God Save McQueen" scarf (still my favorite!) & the silver McQueen clutch from the recent Outnet sale (the knuckleduster's on the other hand -- had to take it off to work the chopsticks ) and the Luxura on its first official outing


 
Love the outfit! Your Luxuras are TDF! Can you pretty please post a close up pic of the clutch? I am still eyeing this one. Thanks!


----------



## 318Platinum

I have a DeManta Tote as well. It's the Black Leather with Embossed Skulls and I love it. i use it strictly for my Macbook Pro and iPad and things of that nature. I just hate that it is a slouchy bag, but other than that, it is really nice. I think the DeManta you are eyeing would be perfect for the spring/summer. Let us know what you decide. 





Zombie Girl said:


> I have the De Manta tote and I LOVE it so I think the clutch will be perfect! I need a good neutral for Summer, since most of my clutches are black. I think the color gives it just a bit of a boho vibe. Can you see that I am talking myself into it?  lol
> 
> As far as the book goes, I can't wait!  I will let you know when it arrives!!


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW, Hun !! i am really feeling this look! You look great, and you look chic, so for this not to be your best look, I am anxious to see what you look like when you really put something together!!   You look great!!! Your ring must be on your other hand? 






SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm "meh" about the scarf, as well. I think I would've bought it had I flown to NYC just to commemorate the occasion but I'm not "feeling" it.
> 
> And this isn't my best look (decided to go out to eat after walking the dogs, so changed shoes, grabbed the new McQueen clutch, and tied a scarf around my neck) but I wanted to show my McQueen colors today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God Save McQueen" scarf (still my favorite!) & the silver McQueen clutch from the recent Outnet sale (the knuckleduster's on the other hand -- had to take it off to work the chopsticks ) and the Luxura on its first official outing


----------



## bfali

SchnauzerCrazy- Looks great!!  again, Loubs & McQ!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfali said:


> SchnauzerCrazy- Looks great!!  again, Loubs & McQ!!!





318Platinum said:


> WOW, Hun !! i am really feeling this look! You look great, and you look chic, so for this not to be your best look, I am anxious to see what you look like when you really put something together!!   You look great!!! Your ring must be on your other hand?





NANI1972 said:


> Love the outfit! Your Luxuras are TDF! Can you pretty please post a close up pic of the clutch? I am still eyeing this one. Thanks!





Zombie Girl said:


> You look fabulous!  I love the whole look!





Kathleen37 said:


> Hey SC - looking fab! Love the "God Save McQueen" on you and your new clutch is lovely!! Those Luxuras are beautiful too!



Ladies, you're too sweet!! Thank you for all the compliments 

Nani - I'll take a few more photos this afternoon and post them.


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm "meh" about the scarf, as well. *I think I would've bought it had I flown to NYC just to commemorate the occasion* but I'm not "feeling" it.
> 
> And this isn't my best look (decided to go out to eat after walking the dogs, so changed shoes, grabbed the new McQueen clutch, and tied a scarf around my neck) but I wanted to show my McQueen colors today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "God Save McQueen" scarf (still my favorite!) & the silver McQueen clutch from the recent Outnet sale (the knuckleduster's on the other hand -- had to take it off to work the chopsticks ) and the Luxura on its first official outing



I'm doing just that and I'm still passing on the scarf!!


----------



## Amaryllix

*SC*- You look wonderful! 

I'm not feeling the SE scarf either.  There was a charity scarf (kinda celestial) from quite a few seasons back that I was considering getting, but I didn't and now I really want it. Bah!

Anyone waiting for the decadestwo.1 AMQ flash sale with me?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Amaryllix said:


> *SC*- You look wonderful!
> 
> I'm not feeling the SE scarf either.  There was a charity scarf (kinda celestial) from quite a few seasons back that I was considering getting, but I didn't and now I really want it. Bah!
> 
> Anyone waiting for the decadestwo.1 AMQ flash sale with me?



I've had one too many bad Decades2 experiences... so no.  The flash sale will have slightly overpriced items like last time and even if you buy something, they may turn around and sell it to someone else. Happened 4 times in a row and I said I'd had enough.


----------



## Amaryllix

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've had one too many bad Decades2 experiences... so no.  The flash sale will have slightly overpriced items like last time and even if you buy something, they may turn around and sell it to someone else. Happened 4 times in a row and I said I'd had enough.



Yeah, I've heard quite a few horror stories (inc. huge SNADs), not to mention their overpricedness - but 4 times in a row selling to someone else? Good God. What's wrong with them? 

I've been to their semi-annual $150 shoe sale and that was terrible - they had a pair of CL patent VPs out on the table that were worth nowhere near $150 - the patent had been "sanded" off in some places, the poor shoes were just really beaten up. Never went to that sale again. Went to their store recently just to look (should've known better), and a Zac Posen dress with major pulls and beads missing was still $600. 

But still, I'm curious. LA.racked.com posted a 20% off coupon - MCQ20. I think I'm a stickler for punishment.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Amaryllix said:


> Yeah, I've heard quite a few horror stories (inc. huge SNADs), not to mention their overpricedness - but 4 times in a row selling to someone else? Good God. What's wrong with them?
> 
> I've been to their semi-annual $150 shoe sale and that was terrible - they had a pair of CL patent VPs out on the table that were worth nowhere near $150 - the patent had been "sanded" off in some places, the poor shoes were just really beaten up. Never went to that sale again. Went to their store recently just to look (should've known better), and a Zac Posen dress with major pulls and beads missing was still $600.
> 
> But still, I'm curious. LA.racked.com posted a 20% off coupon - MCQ20. I think I'm a stickler for punishment.



Good luck!! Honestly, GOOD LUCK


----------



## Brennamom

Amaryllix said:


> *SC*- You look wonderful!
> 
> I'm not feeling the SE scarf either.  There was a charity scarf (kinda celestial) from quite a few seasons back that I was considering getting, but I didn't and now I really want it. Bah!
> 
> Anyone waiting for the *decadestwo.1 AMQ flash* sale with me?



Whew!  Nothing I couldn't live without!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yeah.... I checked it out and nothing I liked and prices were ridiculous for used items ($220 for a scarf?)


----------



## Amaryllix

Ehhhh. Nothing really does it for me.


----------



## kat99

I think I posted a small photo of this before so if I did forgive me....but this is my Alexander McQueen jacket, I wrote about it on my blog today - I never wear it


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kat99 said:


> I think I posted a small photo of this before so if I did forgive me....but this is my Alexander McQueen jacket, I wrote about it on my blog today - I never wear it



...that's a great fall/winter jacket!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LOL ladies. I have been waiting up for this sale, and I fell asleep at 11:35. Just woke up at 12:15 and thought that I missed something........but the only thing I missed was my naptime!! I had NO IDEA about the stories you all are telling on here!! I never purchased anything from them, and now I'm scared to, lol. NOTHING is jumping out to me at all, and I was only interested in Purses and Leggings, but I see NO ACCESSORIES whatsoever!! This sale for me is a MAJOR BUST and a MAJOR WASTE OF MY TIME!!! Good Luck to whomever bought the Silk Dress from the "Irene" Collection! That is Gorgy!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Love the outfit! Your Luxuras are TDF! *Can you pretty please post a close up pic of the clutch*? I am still eyeing this one. Thanks!



Hey babe! Here they are: 


























I don't know if this'll make sense but it's not iridescent or anything but it does look lighter/darker depending on the light it's in. I tried my best to capture it in different light to show that -- and it's big as you can see from the picture where I'm actually holding it


----------



## ochie

SchnauzerCrazy- I love it! its like a pearl!


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Hey babe! Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this'll make sense but it's not iridescent or anything but it does look lighter/darker depending on the light it's in. I tried my best to capture it in different light to show that -- and it's big as you can see from the picture where I'm actually holding it


 Thanks for the pics! Hmmm I still can't decide if I want it, the extra 40% isn't valid anymore, pooh. It really is a interesting clutch though! Congrats!


----------



## Amaryllix

*kat99*- I absolutely love that jacket. Gorgy! I bet it looks great with just about everything.


----------



## OMGxBecky

* Mini Alexander McQueen Armadillo Shoes For Sale at the Met*







http://store.metmuseum.org/alexander-mcqueen-armadillo-shoe-ornament/invt/80011702/​


----------



## Brennamom

OMGxBecky said:


> * Mini Alexander McQueen Armadillo Shoes For Sale at the Met*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.metmuseum.org/alexander-mcqueen-armadillo-shoe-ornament/invt/80011702/​



They are sold-out on the website but I made a shopping list for when I get there!


----------



## bfali

^ OMG those small Armadillo ornaments are TDF!!!


----------



## ochie

Ladies can you please authenticate.. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUEEN-skull-knuckle-duster-clutch-EUC-rare-/250815355230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a65c2995e#ht_797wt_1398


----------



## madeofdreams

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I really wish he was still alive. It's amazing that so many people from different walks of life are united in deep admiration for his work... I mean, I know women well in their 50s and 60s who rock his designs - even the skulls which are a bit more edgy than what they're used to. I'm thinking of buying a scarf for my grandmother -- and she's a pink & pastel kind of girl



I agree completely. I love the edginess but yet so feminine touch in his work. Everytime I thought I saw all he could do to e.g.the skull clutch, he / his team comes up with a completely new twist (sometimes with pure lace, sometimes with fabric which you can't fanthom on a clutch) which just blows me away. Siggggh. And his scarves really transcends generation - anyone can rock it!

Also, Sarah Burton did a fantabulous job with the gown. I expected some over the top princess gown for Kate Middleton but I loved how the McQueen house designed a simple and elegant gown for her. 

The other fashion house that really gets me excited is Balenciaga - their RTW collection is completely overshadowed by their bags. They use the funniest details in their RTW (the latest I spotted on a skirt was their use of raffia string like material with other shimmery stuff that I can't even describe and the SA was clueless about).


----------



## mcq

OMGxBecky said:


> * Mini Alexander McQueen Armadillo Shoes For Sale at the Met*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.metmuseum.org/alexander-mcqueen-armadillo-shoe-ornament/invt/80011702/​



Sometimes it sucks to live in Europe! I want them!

@Kat: Lovely jacket, you should wear it!

@ SCrazy & MadeofD: Totally true! I really loved the way he was black and white, how he combined the two of them.
I wish I was a scarf-person, but I really hate things around my neck! But I wanna buy a scarf one day anyway 
Take a picture of your Grandma with the scarf!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I totally agree with everyone about the scarves, I love mine and wear them all the time! At first was too afraid of snagging to wear, but isn't that why I bought them?  Yes, a couple of my faves have a snag hear and there but I think it just adds character.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Wow it must have been too early for me.  Now it is better.  lol



Zombie Girl said:


> I totally agree with everyone about the scarves, I love mine and wear them all the time! At first *I* was too afraid of snagging *or staining* to wear, but isn't that why I bought them?  Yes, a couple of my faves have a snag *here* and there but I think it just adds character.


----------



## Brittany515

My McQueen book arrived,,,  I ordered the tote, and the jellyfish armadillo shoe magnet, and I ordered the snakeskin journal last night, haha,, hmm, now I want the ornament!!! it's sooo cute


----------



## 318Platinum

YAAAAAY!!!!   I can't wait to see photos of your McQueen goodies that you just received!! The book is BEAUTIFUL!!! i bought a second copy!! lol, I want the Ornament as well, but I guess (Hopefully, if they still have them) i'll pick two up in NYC!!! 






Brittany515 said:


> My McQueen book arrived,,,  I ordered the tote, and the jellyfish armadillo shoe magnet, and I ordered the snakeskin journal last night, haha,, hmm, now I want the ornament!!! it's sooo cute


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, a skull knuckle duster just popped up on the 'Bay


----------



## 318Platinum

I saw it, but I didn't like the Negative feedback that she was given, so I decided to pass. Good Luck to whomever snags it!!! 





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, a skull knuckle duster just popped up on the 'Bay


----------



## ochie

is it authentic?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ochie said:


> is it authentic?



I'm not a pro but I think this is the one that Saks was selling - especially judging from the screen grabs. So my thought is yes - plus, her feedback is not for fakes but for not sending things and she sells a lot of designer stuff. My guess is yes - and it's a great BIN in my opinion.


----------



## 318Platinum

Yes, but if I were to buy this, and she didn't send it to me, I would want to do damage to her, so I just decided for me, to pass. LOL. Plus, I like the Clear Crystal with the silver, BUT for some reason, i want the Clear Crystal with Gold.  I'd take both, though, lol 

(I think I am trying to find reasons not to buy it, so that I can stop purchasing everything!!! lol)






SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm not a pro but I think this is the one that Saks was selling - especially judging from the screen grabs. So my thought is yes - plus, her feedback is not for fakes but for not sending things and she sells a lot of designer stuff. My guess is yes - and it's a great BIN in my opinion.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Yes, but if I were to buy this, and she didn't send it to me, I would want to do damage to her, so I just decided for me, to pass. LOL. Plus, I like the Clear Crystal with the silver, BUT for some reason, i want the Clear Crystal with Gold.  I'd take both, though, lol
> 
> (I think I am trying to find reasons not to buy it, so that I can stop purchasing everything!!! lol)



I get what you're saying but these aren't being made anymore so if I didn't have mine, I'd have hit BIN by now


----------



## 318Platinum

My loss can be someone else's gain, i guess. Yoox.com has an XS and a S pair of jellyfish Print leggings right now!!! too bad they aren't Large, or I would have got them already!


----------



## Brittany515

318platinum said:


> my loss can be someone else's gain, i guess. Yoox.com has an xs and a s pair of jellyfish print leggings right now!!! Too bad they aren't large, or i would have got them already!



i want


----------



## ochie

*SchnauzerCrazy-* Do you have a modeling picture of the ring? Thanks


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ochie said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy-* Do you have a modeling picture of the ring? Thanks



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/all-things-alexander-mcqueen-chat-and-share-thread-664427-60.html#post18765500


----------



## creighbaby

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, a skull knuckle duster just popped up on the 'Bay


thank you for posting.


----------



## ochie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/all-things-alexander-mcqueen-chat-and-share-thread-664427-60.html#post18765500



Thank you! How was the sizing? do they fit in all your fingers? Thanks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ochie said:


> Thank you! How was the sizing? do they fit in all your fingers? Thanks!



Like any ring, each one is different and based on ring size. I truly suggest you contact the seller who can answer these questions much better than I can as it's not my auction I'm not in possesion of the ring that is being sold on eBay


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, so it's pretty much official so far!!! I will be in NYC to visit the McQueen exhibit June 8 to June 9. Hopefully, everything will go as planned. just letting you all know just in case there are some fellow TPFers there for the exhibit as well on those days. lol, hope to see you there!!!


----------



## bfali

So my sister is in NY for a wedding this weekend and got a chance to stop by the McQ exhibit.  She said that it was amazing but was not allowed to photograph anything.  She also said that there were 2 versions of the scarf...a $300 one (silk) and $500 (cashmere blend, which was the only one I knew about).  Same pattern, just $200 less for the silk only one (according to her).  She did get me the mini armadillo shoe which I'm super excited about!!!  I will post photos once I get it (prob not for a few weeks until we meet up, and by then, I'm sure some of you will have posted them)


----------



## Brittany515

I had a friend I mine sneak a cell phone ,, non flash photo of the armadillo jellyfish shoe,   ah I hope to go in the next few weeks


----------



## 318Platinum

WHAT!!!!? Are you kidding me?? You can't take photos? That is really crazy, and possibly a deal breaker for me!!!! Are you 100% sure? I'm going to call tomorrow to make sure!!!


----------



## Suzie

^ if so, that is so disappointing!


----------



## ozmodiar

Unfortunately, photos not being allowed at special museum exhibits is very common.


----------



## Suzie

Yes, so they can sell merrchandise unfortunately.


----------



## Brittany515

they should have a no flash camera policy,  "no flash" wouldn't harm the outfits on display in any way!  People are traveling very far to see this, so people getting there and being told no photos is such a bummer  I would still buy the merch even if cameras were allowed, heck, I haven't even been there yet and already got so much merch off the website lmao


----------



## bfali

I'm not surprised that they aren't allowing photographs...most museums do not unless it ia in the permanent collection, and then, still sometimes not.  I know sometimes people still do it but my sister said security was very tight and she didn't want to take the risk.


----------



## medievalbun

Wow, your clutches are beautiful! I just got the 3D floral one in black! I love the note in the box advising me to pack the clutch in checked luggage, to avoid any airport hassles!



PANda_USC said:


> Oh no...I have a knuckle duster..I didn't realize it could be considered a weapon..though it does look like it could do some damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share my strass clutch and..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::waves paw at Bella:: ^_^


----------



## Kathleen37

oh WOW! Just got my Savage Beauty book from Amazon.co.uk and it has the hologram!!!

I've just had a quick once over, will give it a good few hours later, but saw that there is a pair of my lucite butterfly heel sandals on page 212! 

318 - lots of jelly fish and the reptilian! I am going to spend hours worshiping at that book. I'm so chuffed it has the hologram. 

I still can't believe Lee's gone. What an absolute genius that man was.


----------



## Kathleen37

Medievalbun, please, please, post pics of your 3d Floral when it arrives - i bet it's just glorious!!!


----------



## bfali

I know that I lot of people missed out on the stone angels scarf last year:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310a6f0df#ht_5294wt_1037


----------



## bfali

I know that a lot of people missed out on the stone angels scarf last year:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310a6f0df#ht_5294wt_1037

PS. I am by no means an expert, but it appears authentic to me.


----------



## medievalbun

Lol, I just posted some quick pics in the Alexander McQueen Handbag thread! Just arrived this morning! I'm playing around with how much I can actually stuff into it.


Kathleen37 said:


> Medievalbun, please, please, post pics of your 3d Floral when it arrives - i bet it's just glorious!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

I think i've found one of our Gold Angels

The original is here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Ángel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639250

She lives in Mexico city and was sculpted by 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_Alciati

I'd found her quite a while ago, but, I can't find any photo's of her from above and if you look at the scarf, her ears, and the folds in the fabric across her belly don't seem quite right?

Then, I came across this copy of her in Beijing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanzero/2733717295/in/photostream/

and again, I still can't find a photo from above, but, the ears and folds in the fabric across the belly look much, much more like the scarf. Perhaps there are more copies of her out there?

Still can't find anything on the golden boy - I can't quite make out what he's holding, but I'll keep looking...


----------



## 318Platinum

No worries. She is an authentic seller. I have a few pieces from her, so I know that she sells 100% Authentic. HTH 





bfali said:


> I know that a lot of people missed out on the stone angels scarf last year:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310a6f0df#ht_5294wt_1037
> 
> PS. I am by no means an expert, but it appears authentic to me.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, I received these 2 scarves yesterday and took a few quick pics last night.

Rose/navy
Reptillia


----------



## Suzie

These are my 2 clutches.


----------



## Brennamom

SUZIE!!


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks Brennamom, you are so sweet.


----------



## bfali

*Suzie*!  OMG the reptillia and the reptillia!!!  did you purchase the scarf from the ebay listing last week???


----------



## medievalbun

Wow, this scarf is so lovely!


carlinha said:


> *318*, that scarf is TO DIE FOR!!!!!   congrats on such an amazing piece, and to have the matching clutch too!!!
> 
> my SA emailed me pics of new season scarves they just got in at the LV boutique, and i couldn't resist this!  it's on its way to me as we speak!!!
> Black silk skull blossom scarf


----------



## Julide

bfali said:


> I know that a lot of people missed out on the stone angels scarf last year:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310a6f0df#ht_5294wt_1037
> 
> PS. I am by no means an expert, but it appears authentic to me.





318Platinum said:


> No worries. She is an authentic seller. I have a few pieces from her, so I know that she sells 100% Authentic. HTH



!!! I have been looking for this scarf!!

*Suzie* your scarves and clutches are amazing!!


----------



## Suzie

bfali said:


> *Suzie*! OMG the reptillia and the reptillia!!!  did you purchase the scarf from the ebay listing last week???


 
I was actually the under bidder on the scarf and the lady who purchased thought it was silk and wanted to return it so the seller put us in touch and we made contact (she lives in Australia also) so I paid what my bid was plus shipping. It was meant to be I guess.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks Julide, they are such statement pieces and I love them!


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> I think i've found one of our Gold Angels
> 
> The original is here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Ángel
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639250
> 
> She lives in Mexico city and was sculpted by
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_Alciati
> 
> I'd found her quite a while ago, but, I can't find any photo's of her from above and if you look at the scarf, her ears, and the folds in the fabric across her belly don't seem quite right?
> 
> Then, I came across this copy of her in Beijing
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanzero/2733717295/in/photostream/
> 
> and again, I still can't find a photo from above, but, the ears and folds in the fabric across the belly look much, much more like the scarf. Perhaps there are more copies of her out there?
> 
> Still can't find anything on the golden boy - I can't quite make out what he's holding, but I'll keep looking...




I swear, you are ah-mazing........
Your family and friends must really rely on you as the "go to gal" for all sorts of things, yes??


----------



## dcblam

Suzie said:


> I was actually the under bidder on the scarf and the lady who purchased thought it was silk and wanted to return it so the seller put us in touch and we made contact (she lives in Australia also) so I paid what my bid was plus shipping. It was meant to be I guess.





I am totally :greengrin: with envy and happiness for you!!!!!

What an incredible scarf and a great story behind your purchase.
Am stoked for you, my dear!!!!

Major WOOT WOOT!


----------



## bfali

*Suzie*- That's awesome!  Congrats on such a great piece!!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies, the scarf is pretty amazing in person and I am sure will add a bit of pop to any outfit.

It was pretty pricey, but sometimes you buy stuff and never wear it so I am sure it will be money well spent.


----------



## 318Platinum

YAAAAAY, *SUZIE*!!!  We are Reptilia Scarf, Reptilia and Red Gibbons Clutch Twins!!!!   CONGRATS on your new McQueen members!!! May you always wear them in the best of health!! 





Suzie said:


> Thanks ladies, the scarf is pretty amazing in person and I am sure will add a bit of pop to any outfit.
> 
> It was pretty pricey, but sometimes you buy stuff and never wear it so I am sure it will be money well spent.


----------



## Brittany515

just ordered the Armadillo ornament from the MET lol


----------



## Suzie

Thanks 318, I didn't know what the red one was called, but now I do!


----------



## Suzie

Do you think that they will have enough Armidillo ornaments throughout the whole exhibition or should I buy one before I go?


----------



## 318Platinum

Anyone going to the MET June 9th? I know I will make a McQueen Boutique run as well!'


----------



## Brittany515

Suzie said:


> Do you think that they will have enough Armidillo ornaments throughout the whole exhibition or should I buy one before I go?



I'm sure they will keep replenishing the stock, but just to be sure, I got everything I wanted offline,  but now I have nothing to buy when I go  lol


----------



## azureartist

Love the Reptilia *Suzie* - congrats and wear in good health! Love that you have the matching bag - WOW! 

Ladies - do you dry clean your scarves? Or hand wash? I don't need to clean them right now, but sometime in the future....

I see on the Hermès forum they do hand wash, but I wonder if that is do-able for Silk Chiffon.

TIA!


----------



## Suzie

Brittany515 said:


> I'm sure they will keep replenishing the stock, but just to be sure, I got everything I wanted offline, but now I have nothing to buy when I go  lol


 
Good idea but I am in Australia, I guess they ship to Oz, I will look it up.


----------



## chemistshmemist

Suzie said:


> Ladies, I received these 2 scarves yesterday and took a few quick pics last night.
> 
> Rose/navy
> Reptillia



Aaah! omg these are just gorgeous! I am (reptillian) green with envy!


----------



## Kathleen37

dcblam said:


> I swear, you are ah-mazing........
> Your family and friends must really rely on you as the "go to gal" for all sorts of things, yes??


 
Ahh, bless you, thanks!

There are so many Mcqueen pieces I haven't found the sources of, it drives me mad!! I love that we know about the Stone Angels and the Gothic Angels, and the Bosch ones - I just like knowing that Lee must have loved those pieces for him to have combined them with his work. 

Thanks again


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh WOW Suzie - those pieces are just fantastic!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## mcq

@ Suzie: Fabulous scarf!! I love the reptile look.

Hmm maybe I will buy the Armadillo ornament online to, because I don't know if I can make it to New York this summer. But the big question is...one or two? 

Does someone have experience with the McQueen jewelry? I am thinking about ordering this bracelet;
resources.shopstyle.com/sim/64/2d/642df4622cb26961c18ad6e27155ba1a/alexander-mcqueen-bracelets-silver-iris-and-skull-bangle.jpg
How is the quality of the jewelry?


----------



## medievalbun

I just ordered my copy on Amazon as well, hopefully it will be here by the weekend. That's so cool that your lucite heels are in there, they're awesome! 


Kathleen37 said:


> oh WOW! Just got my Savage Beauty book from Amazon.co.uk and it has the hologram!!!
> 
> I've just had a quick once over, will give it a good few hours later, but saw that there is a pair of my lucite butterfly heel sandals on page 212!
> 
> 318 - lots of jelly fish and the reptilian! I am going to spend hours worshiping at that book. I'm so chuffed it has the hologram.
> 
> I still can't believe Lee's gone. What an absolute genius that man was.


----------



## Brittany515

Suzie said:


> Good idea but I am in Australia, I guess they ship to Oz, I will look it up.



 Let us know what you end up buying


----------



## Zombie Girl

AAHHHH Suzie!!  I LOVE your scarves and clutches!! 



Suzie said:


> Ladies, I received these 2 scarves yesterday and took a few quick pics last night.
> 
> Rose/navy
> Reptillia





Suzie said:


> These are my 2 clutches.


----------



## medievalbun

So sad I missed this yesterday! :cry: Did someone on here get it?



bfali said:


> I know that I lot of people missed out on the stone angels scarf last year:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310a6f0df#ht_5294wt_1037


----------



## Kathleen37

medievalbun said:


> I just ordered my copy on Amazon as well, hopefully it will be here by the weekend. That's so cool that your lucite heels are in there, they're awesome!



Thanks, I loved it too - not the same pair I have, but the butterflys are there! You know, I only had a quick look (I'm gonna spend some proper time reading at the weekend) but there is just soooo much stuff in there; jellyfish, reptilia - there was a dress which I'm nearly sure is made of the Stone Angels print. We should have a thread where people can hands up and say "there's my stuff in the Savage Beauty book"! I'm sure everyone would find something in there! It's a fantastic book.


----------



## medievalbun

Yeah, it would be amazing to see which members' items are immortalized forever in the book! Lets do it!



Kathleen37 said:


> Thanks, I loved it too - not the same pair I have, but the butterflys are there! You know, I only had a quick look (I'm gonna spend some proper time reading at the weekend) but there is just soooo much stuff in there; jellyfish, reptilia - there was a dress which I'm nearly sure is made of the Stone Angels print. We should have a thread where people can hands up and say "there's my stuff in the Savage Beauty book"! I'm sure everyone would find something in there! It's a fantastic book.


----------



## dorcast

mcq said:


> Does someone have experience with the McQueen jewelry? I am thinking about ordering this bracelet;
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/64/2d/642df4622cb26961c18ad6e27155ba1a/alexander-mcqueen-bracelets-silver-iris-and-skull-bangle.jpg
> How is the quality of the jewelry?



I just got that bracelet from Saks F&F. I love it!


----------



## Julide

medievalbun said:


> So sad I missed this yesterday! :cry: Did someone on here get it?



*Medievalbun* I am so sorryit was me. There was 2 but I guess they both went fast. I really hope you find yours soon.

BTW I got the Savage Beauty book today...I loved it!! I read about half of it already. A great book, I really am enjoying it.


----------



## chemistshmemist

Julide said:


> *Medievalbun* I am so sorryit was me. There was 2 but I guess they both went fast. I really hope you find yours soon.
> 
> BTW I got the Savage Beauty book today...I loved it!! I read about half of it already. A great book, I really am enjoying it.



Congrats! I, too missed out on it by quite a few hours 

I remember *318* saying she's a good seller; I found quite a few other items up on the shop (like the earth one), and I'm quite about ready to bite the hook


----------



## Julide

chemistshmemist said:


> Congrats! I, too missed out on it by quite a few hours
> 
> I remember *318* saying she's a good seller; I found quite a few other items up on the shop (like the earth one), and I'm quite about ready to bite the hook



*Chemistshmemist *As someone who has been on your side way too many times I know how you feel.You think for a second and *pouf* its gone!! I just looked at the earth scarf, very cool!! What a great scarf!!I wonder if the seller sent out my scarf yet...There are too many things that I could buy...


----------



## medievalbun

That's awesome, congrats to you! Hope you will post some pics when your scarf arrives!


Julide said:


> *Medievalbun* I am so sorryit was me. There was 2 but I guess they both went fast. I really hope you find yours soon.
> 
> BTW I got the Savage Beauty book today...I loved it!! I read about half of it already. A great book, I really am enjoying it.


----------



## mcq

dorcast said:


> I just got that bracelet from Saks F&F. I love it!



Ok, thanks! I saw somewhere on the internet that the width is adjustable, is that true? That you can bend the bracelet? If that's true, do you think it will break easily? I'm pretty clumsy 

My book is on it's way yeaah! It should arrive at the end of the day.


----------



## dorcast

^^ I haven't had it long enough to speak to it's durability, but I don't think you will have a problem.  I have a fairly small wrist, so I can squeeze it tighter when it's on, and open it a bit to take it off (does that make sense?)


----------



## Biscuit14

mcq said:


> Ok, thanks! I saw somewhere on the internet that the width is adjustable, is that true? That you can bend the bracelet? If that's true, do you think it will break easily? I'm pretty clumsy
> 
> My book is on it's way yeaah! It should arrive at the end of the day.



I don't have that exact braclet but the original one with the two skulls and it is quite bendy. I'm clumsy too and I've had it 18 months, it's been worn quite alot and it hasn't broke so far. The only thing with it is that because it's bendy mine has completely bent out of shape but it's not noticable when it's on.


----------



## mcq

Oh thank you for the picture! Now I definitely have to buy it 
And I know what you mean! 

@ Biscuit: Thanks!


----------



## Brennamom

Woo-Hoo!!!  Borders shipped my book, 2 day FedEx!  I'll have it Friday!!


----------



## novella

Barnes & Noble shipped my _Savage Beauty_ on Monday... I'm a member so I get UPS Express shipping but looks like I'm getting it on Friday!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Yeay Novella!

Did they tell you it wouldn't ship till May 31st?  Borders told me that so I pulled the, "but your competitors are already shipping..." card.  Can't say that it helped, but....


----------



## bfali

Here is another rare scarf that was posted on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310b4c5cc#ht_7718wt_1037


----------



## chemistshmemist

bfali said:


> Here is another rare scarf that was posted on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-McQUE...ssories_UK&hash=item2310b4c5cc#ht_7718wt_1037



Ahhh! So pretty! (this is a good deal, right?)


----------



## mcq

My book arrived yesterday and it's so lovely!
The cover is really amazing! But I put it away because I have to study, bummer!


----------



## Windelynn

mcq said:


> My book arrived yesterday and it's so lovely!
> The cover is really amazing! But I put it away because I have to study, bummer!



i got mine too, im too obsessed to take the plastic off.


----------



## Brittany515

I love this scarf!!   The McQueen Olympic scarf http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RARE-ALEXAN...ltDomain_2&hash=item1c1ba20967#ht_1011wt_1141


----------



## 318Platinum

mcq said:


> My book arrived yesterday and it's so lovely!
> The cover is really amazing! But I put it away because I have to study, bummer!



Someone here had that Bosch Tote, and even took images of it ( you will have to look through these pages to find it ) but, they ended up sending it back because they did not like it. There were a lot of cons that they didn't like about the bag. The photos will give you more of a sense of how this bag operates. HTH.


----------



## bfali

*chemistshmemis*t- YES, it's a good deal, this is HTF.


----------



## kdo

Yay, I got my Salvage Beauty today!!

*dcblam *bought and returned the Bosch Tote.  She posted pics and review some pages back.



318Platinum said:


> Someone here had that Bosch Tote, and even took images of it ( you will have to look through these pages to find it ) but, they ended up sending it back because they did not like it. There were a lot of cons that they didn't like about the bag. The photos will give you more of a sense of how this bag operates. HTH.


----------



## kdo

Wow, congrats!!



Julide said:


> !!! I have been looking for this scarf!!
> 
> *Suzie* your scarves and clutches are amazing!!


----------



## kdo

OMG!  The REPTILLIA?!!!!  That's my HG.  Super congrats -- they are both stunning!



Suzie said:


> Ladies, I received these 2 scarves yesterday and took a few quick pics last night.
> 
> Rose/navy
> Reptillia


----------



## kdo

I just fell out of my chair....I can't stop staring.  What a collection you have!



Suzie said:


> These are my 2 clutches.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Sorry it took so long to post pics.

I'll start with my scarves.  They are not perfect, I wear them quite a lot!!
Not sure of the names, they were all purchased from Zappos.


----------



## Zombie Girl

This scarf is rather large so I took more pics to show the detail.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Queen Skull Clutch


----------



## medievalbun

Totally stunning!


Zombie Girl said:


> This scarf is rather large so I took more pics to show the detail.


----------



## medievalbun

Wow. Just wow!


Zombie Girl said:


> Queen Skull Clutch


----------



## medievalbun

Received mine yesterday as well. The photography is gorgeous.


Windelynn said:


> i got mine too, im too obsessed to take the plastic off.


----------



## Zombie Girl

The first pic is the black Faithful Satchel, I am sorry but I don't know the names of the other two.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Gladiator sandals, zipper flats, and buckle boots.


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh, WOW, Zombie girl - your shoes/scarves and bags are just fantastic!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Skull zip ankle boots, skull pumps and skull zip slingbacks.


----------



## Zombie Girl

My new vintage tan De Manta clutch, brown De Manta tote, and skull charm/keychain. (The photo quality of the tote is not very good. It is actually a gorgeous bag!)


----------



## Kathleen37

These arrived today. I got them for a song on evilbay. Rubbish pictures, UK only and bids started at £25 or £50 bin. I got them for £34! Because the pictures weren't good, I was only about 95% sure these were real, but boy, they arrived today and they are absolutely the real thing. Came with box/tissue paper - no sleeper bags but they did come with 2 extra heel tips! 

The colour is Lapis Lazuli (there is a silver pair on ebay.com at the moment) I love the little skull, and I know it's not on par with you girl's Loubs red sole, but I *love* the blue sole on these. 

Also pleased that they fit like a glove - it's certainly been a while since I got my last few pairs of McQueens (and I haven't got any off ebay before) so looks like the sizing hasn't changed much after all these years! Gonna have them out for a while so I can look at them, my ankles would snap in half if I tried wearing these gals...


----------



## Kathleen37

EEkk - sorry Zombie Girl - you're still revealing!! Wow - I just love all your shoes, and your bags - beautiful!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thank you *medievalbun* and *Kathleen37*!
I think that is everything.  With the exception of my Savage Beauty book. It came last Saturday and I LOVE it!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

*O M G Kathleen!  They are gorgeous!!!! I LOVE the blue sole!  A huge CONGRATS!!*









Kathleen37 said:


> These arrived today. I got them for a song on evilbay. Rubbish pictures, UK only and bids started at £25 or £50 bin. I got them for £34! Because the pictures weren't good, I was only about 95% sure these were real, but boy, they arrived today and they are absolutely the real thing. Came with box/tissue paper - no sleeper bags but they did come with 2 extra heel tips!
> 
> The colour is Lapis Lazuli (there is a silver pair on ebay.com at the moment) I love the little skull, and I know it's not on par with you girl's Loubs red sole, but I *love* the blue sole on these.
> 
> Also pleased that they fit like a glove - it's certainly been a while since I got my last few pairs of McQueens (and I haven't got any off ebay before) so looks like the sizing hasn't changed much after all these years! Gonna have them out for a while so I can look at them, my ankles would snap in half if I tried wearing these gals...


----------



## Kathleen37

*doh* sorry, was trying to correct a gaff and double posted *blush*


----------



## Kathleen37

Zombie Girl said:


> *O M G Kathleen!  They are gorgeous!!!! I LOVE the blue sole!  A huge CONGRATS!!*



Ahh, thanks so much. You know, I've just been looking through all your swag - and man, I love your da mantra tote - it's gorgeous. Your scarves!! And, we have matching zippers!!


----------



## medievalbun

What an absolute steal! Congrats to you!


Kathleen37 said:


> These arrived today. I got them for a song on evilbay. Rubbish pictures, UK only and bids started at £25 or £50 bin. I got them for £34! Because the pictures weren't good, I was only about 95% sure these were real, but boy, they arrived today and they are absolutely the real thing. Came with box/tissue paper - no sleeper bags but they did come with 2 extra heel tips!
> 
> The colour is Lapis Lazuli (there is a silver pair on ebay.com at the moment) I love the little skull, and I know it's not on par with you girl's Loubs red sole, but I *love* the blue sole on these.
> 
> Also pleased that they fit like a glove - it's certainly been a while since I got my last few pairs of McQueens (and I haven't got any off ebay before) so looks like the sizing hasn't changed much after all these years! Gonna have them out for a while so I can look at them, my ankles would snap in half if I tried wearing these gals...


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thank you! WE do!!  Can you tell that I  the skull zippers?  lol



Kathleen37 said:


> Ahh, thanks so much. You know, I've just been looking through all your swag - and man, I love your da mantra tote - it's gorgeous. Your scarves!! And, we have matching zippers!!


----------



## medievalbun

*Zombie Girl *thanks so much for sharing your collection! The booties, slingbacks, scarves and tan De Mantra are so gorgeous.


----------



## Brennamom

Ok, am I the only one who was crying by the time they finished their book?


----------



## Julide

Brennamom said:


> Ok, am I the only one who was crying by the time they finished their book?



*BM* That's the whole reason I haven't finished mine yetEach page I turned I felt sadder and sadder...:cry:


----------



## Brennamom

Julide said:


> *BM* That's the whole reason I haven't finished mine yetEach page I turned I felt sadder and sadder...:cry:


 
Yup.  Each gasp at the breathtaking brilliance is then followed by the sadness of finality.  I know I'm going to cry at the Met, I've already packed the tissue packs...


----------



## Julide

Brennamom said:


> Yup.  Each gasp at the breathtaking brilliance is then followed by the sadness of finality.  I know I'm going to cry at the Met, I've already packed the tissue packs...



Exactly:cryang it!! Now I'm teary. I would love to go to the Met but I would look like such a fool walking around crying...


----------



## Brennamom

Julide said:


> Exactly:cryang it!! Now I'm teary. I would love to go to the Met but I would look like such a fool walking around crying...


 
I take comfort in the fact that I probably won't be the only one...


----------



## Julide

Brennamom said:


> I take comfort in the fact that I probably won't be the only one...



Well if you see a woman walking around crying with an H bag...say "Hi"


----------



## Brennamom

Julide said:


> Well if you see a woman walking around crying with an H bag...say "Hi"


 
Sure will!  I'll be there on the 27th!


----------



## Julide

Brennamom said:


> Sure will!  I'll be there on the 27th!



Your so lucky!!:sunniesI won't be there until JuneI am so jealous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> These arrived today. I got them for a song on evilbay. Rubbish pictures, UK only and bids started at £25 or £50 bin. I got them for £34! Because the pictures weren't good, I was only about 95% sure these were real, but boy, they arrived today and they are absolutely the real thing. Came with box/tissue paper - no sleeper bags but they did come with 2 extra heel tips!
> 
> The colour is Lapis Lazuli (there is a silver pair on ebay.com at the moment) I love the little skull, and I know it's not on par with you girl's Loubs red sole, but I *love* the blue sole on these.
> 
> Also pleased that they fit like a glove - it's certainly been a while since I got my last few pairs of McQueens (and I haven't got any off ebay before) so looks like the sizing hasn't changed much after all these years! Gonna have them out for a while so I can look at them, my ankles would snap in half if I tried wearing these gals...



Those are gorgeous! Congrats on such a beautiful find!!!


----------



## mcq

kdo said:


> Yay, I got my Salvage Beauty today!!
> 
> *dcblam *bought and returned the Bosch Tote.  She posted pics and review some pages back.



Oh thanks! I just checked them out and I still love the bag. I saw it last year at Harrods but I bought the Skull Wings hobo-bag!

@ Kathleen: I love love loveeeee your shoes! They are absolutely amazing! Have fun wearing them! (But I don't think that will be a problem  )

Each time I see the book I wanna go more and more to New York!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thanks so much *medievalbun*! I hope to add more soon!

**I don't remember the names of some of my older bags or the large scarf with the angels and cherubs.ush:  Zappos is not real good about putting all of the style names on their site.  Can anyone identify them?  TIA!*



medievalbun said:


> *Zombie Girl *thanks so much for sharing your collection! The booties, slingbacks, scarves and tan De Mantra are so gorgeous.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Nope, not the only one! I've been looking through the book daily for a week now, I can only read so far, then I have to stop. My family thinks I'm a "weirdo".  Happy to know that "I" am not the only one.

Thanks for the support!



Brennamom said:


> I take comfort in the fact that I probably won't be the only one...


----------



## Kathleen37

Brennamom said:


> Ok, am I the only one who was crying by the time they finished their book?



I was tearing up when I was flicking through it. Just can't believe he's gone. Going to go through it properly this evening. I have a bottle of Prosecco chilled to toast him with...


----------



## Brennamom

Kathleen37 said:


> I was tearing up when I was flicking through it. Just can't believe he's gone. Going to go through it properly this evening.* I have a bottle of Prosecco chilled to toast him with..*.


 
Great idea, think I'll have a scotch!


----------



## medievalbun

I feel like all the quotes in the book sound so prophetic given that he's gone.  All those meditations on death & the circle of life and finding beauty in the grotesque.



Kathleen37 said:


> I was tearing up when I was flicking through it. Just can't believe he's gone. Going to go through it properly this evening. I have a bottle of Prosecco chilled to toast him with...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Brennamom said:


> Sure will!  I'll be there on the 27th!



OMG! I will also be there on the 27th! I'm flying in from San Francisco with a friend of mine. 

If anyone wants to meet up at some point please let me know!

Do they allow photography of the exhibit?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am trying to determine what I'm going to buy at the exhibit. Of course I will buy the book, but I'm also thinking a journal, 2012 calendar and postcards as well. I may buy a piece of jewelry but I will have to see everything in person first.


----------



## Brennamom

lorihmatthews said:


> OMG! I will also be there on the 27th! I'm flying in from San Francisco with a friend of mine.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet up at some point please let me know!
> 
> Do they allow photography of the exhibit?


 


lorihmatthews said:


> I am trying to determine what I'm going to buy at the exhibit. Of course I will buy the book, but I'm also thinking a journal, 2012 calendar and postcards as well. I may buy a piece of jewelry but I will have to see everything in person first.


 
Hey Lori!  I'm coming in from SoCal!  I think we are shooting for first thing in the AM, when the Met opens to take advantage of the work day (vs. Sat/Sun but I may go back again).  May I highly suggest getting the book from Borders (there is a 40% off coupon this weekend!) and having it sent home.  It is HEAVY!!  That was the first thing I thought of when I opened it, good thing I didn't get it in NYC and have to schlep it home, LOL!  I've heard no photos, POOEY!

I'm coming in Thurs night, so PM me and we can meet up


----------



## lorihmatthews

Brennamom said:


> Hey Lori!  I'm coming in from SoCal!  I think we are shooting for first thing in the AM, when the Met opens to take advantage of the work day (vs. Sat/Sun but I may go back again).  May I highly suggest getting the book from Borders (there is a 40% off coupon this weekend!) and having it sent home.  It is HEAVY!!  That was the first thing I thought of when I opened it, good thing I didn't get it in NYC and have to schlep it home, LOL!  I've heard no photos, POOEY!
> 
> I'm coming in Thurs night, so PM me and we can meet up



OK, will do on the book. Where is the 40% off coupon? I don't see it on the Borders site.

I think my friend and I will also probably want to get there first thing on Friday.

Will PM you ...



ETA: I found the 40% off coupon by doing a Google search.


----------



## lorihmatthews

OK, just bought the book from Borders!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I need some opinions.

Would it be bad to get the De Manta tote in black since I already own it in brown?  Zappos has only one left and I am trying to decide?  HELP!

link: http://www.zappos.com/product/7770517/color/3


----------



## Brittany515

Zombie Girl said:


> I need some opinions.
> 
> Would it be bad to get the De Manta tote in black since I already own it in brown?  Zappos has only one left and I am trying to decide?  HELP!
> 
> link: http://www.zappos.com/product/7770517/color/3



hmmm it is a gorgeous bag!! and black does go with everything


----------



## Brittany515

Barnes and Noble has a ton of the McQueen books in store in the Art section,  I was looking at the books in the Fashion section and looked up and saw the hologram cover haha


----------



## Brennamom

This is pretty cool!!

http://video.nytimes.com/video/2011/05/13/fashion/100000000818642/on-the-street-mcqueened.html


----------



## Zombie Girl

Very true.



Brittany515 said:


> hmmm it is a gorgeous bag!! and black does go with everything


----------



## soleilbrun

Zombie Girl said:


> I need some opinions.
> 
> Would it be bad to get the De Manta tote in black since I already own it in brown?  Zappos has only one left and I am trying to decide?  HELP!
> 
> link: http://www.zappos.com/product/7770517/color/3


 
Is there nothing else you would like to own by him that you don't already have?  I try to get the items I love before doubling up on the same thing in several colors.  That's just me.  I've seen several other purses, clutches, shoes etc. but if you have all you need/want then go for it.


----------



## dorcast

Brennamom said:


> Hey Lori!  I'm coming in from SoCal!  I think we are shooting for first thing in the AM, when the Met opens to take advantage of the work day (vs. Sat/Sun but I may go back again).   I've heard no photos, POOEY!
> :



I recommend going first thing if you can. I went today, in the middle of a rainy Sunday (not my choice), and it was really crowded.  The exhibit is amazing!  The works are magnificent and the museum did a really great job setting up the exhibit.

There is no photography allowed, but I did see many people sneaking photos without a flash or with their phones.


----------



## Brennamom

dorcast said:


> I recommend going first thing if you can. I went today, in the middle of a rainy Sunday (not my choice), and it was really crowded. The exhibit is amazing! The works are magnificent and the museum did a really great job setting up the exhibit.
> 
> There is no photography allowed, but I did see many people sneaking photos without a flash or with their phones.


 
Thanks Dorcast!  I got that impression (crowded) from the video I posted earlier from the NYT...

I can't wait!!


----------



## bfali

*Brennamom*- Thanks for sharing the video.  I agree that he was a fashion "god" and his work truly does belong in an art museum for all of the world to see.  It extends beyond just fashion- his genius was far greater than anyone I've ever seen...truly a rare art.


----------



## Brennamom

bfali said:


> *Brennamom*- Thanks for sharing the video. I agree that he was a fashion "god" and his work truly does belong in an art museum for all of the world to see. It extends beyond just fashion- his genius was far greater than anyone I've ever seen...truly a rare art.


 
My pleasure, I totally agree!


----------



## Brennamom

Here's more...Hope I'm not ruining it for those going.  If so, don't click link..

http://blog.metmuseum.org/alexandermcqueen/about/


----------



## bfali

^ OMG, thank you for sharing.  That video just took my breath away.  It's nice to be able to see things so up close, without the crowd!


----------



## Bella_Figura

I have just found this thread.
Here are my McQueen scarves. They are all the large 140x140cms. 
Ikebana, Fish and Skull and the Metropolitan Museum of Art one.
The Museum is a lot darker than the pics online show. I expected it to be more pastel, however its dark grey, but I still love it.


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous!!  I'm liking the Museum more than I thought I would.  Terrific collection!



Raz said:


> I have just found this thread.
> Here are my McQueen scarves. They are all the large 140x140cms.
> Ikebana, Fish and Skull and the Metropolitan Museum of Art one.
> The Museum is a lot darker than the pics online show. I expected it to be more pastel, however its dark grey, but I still love it.


----------



## Suzie

Gorgeous Raz, so do they just sell it at the exhibition?


----------



## Bella_Figura

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous Raz, so do they just sell it at the exhibition?


 
*Suzie*, I ordered mine from alexandermcqueen.co.uk.
Also, I spoke to an SA in the Old Bond Street, London and she said they received about 200.


----------



## Suzie

Raz, the scarf is gorgeous, they don't ship to Oz unfortunately but I am going to NYC in July and I will go to the exhibit.


----------



## Bella_Figura

Lucky you, I am so envious! It looks amazing.
Have a great time Suzie!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Raz, I love your scarves!!  I need the Met scarf!  Congrats!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Suzie said:


> Raz, the scarf is gorgeous, they don't ship to Oz unfortunately but I am going to NYC in July and I will go to the exhibit.



Suzie, I am so envious! I am trying to convince my husband that we need to go to the exhibit. I mean it is the first time I have ever asked to go to a museum.  That has to mean something?  lol


----------



## Bella_Figura

Thanks *Zombie Girl *and *kdo*.
Zombie Girl, you definately have to find a way to get to the exhibition!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies, I can't wait to go, I received my book yesterday from Amazon.

I just saw this amazing jacket on Matches, I have the same clutch but it is over $5000!


----------



## Brittany515

i'm going to the exhibit next wednesday  yay


----------



## Biscuit14

Suzie said:


> I just saw this amazing jacket on Matches, I have the same clutch but it is over $5000!



I Love that jacket. Matches have had it for 6-7 months now though and it hasn't came down in price so I doubt it will ever go on sale.


----------



## 318Platinum

lol, i thought I was the only one watching this!! lol, I can't fit it anyways, so I don't even know why i continue to look at it. It is a beauty, though. I have the matching clutch, so that is as close to that jacket as I will ever get!! lol





Biscuit14 said:


> I Love that jacket. Matches have had it for 6-7 months now though and it hasn't came down in price so I doubt it will ever go on sale.


----------



## sakura23

Beyonce's new video for Who run the world has one shot where a couple of girls are wearing Alexander Mcqueen 2010 in case anyone wants to have a look. Its shown at approx 30 seconds.


----------



## SR22

Hi my fellow lee lovers!  I have been lurking on this thread from time-to-time during the past few months, as I've been anticipating the arrival of a very special (to me) piece of mcqueen magic  

I am currently in las vegas, and am scheduled to be picking up my piece this afternoon.  It's been a verrry long journey, and I am excited to share the story & reveal with you all very soon (hopefully this weekend when I get back home).

For now though, just wanted to say hiii as I sit here, giddy, waiting for my 4pm date with destiny!


----------



## 318Platinum

First off, WELCOME to the thread!!   Second, NO MA'AM!!!!!! You MUST post pics as soon as you receive your beautiful McQueen!!! i am DYING to see it now!!! LOL. I can't wait to hear the story and to see your McQueen!! 4 can't get here quick enough for you, I bet!!! 




SR22 said:


> Hi my fellow lee lovers!  I have been lurking on this thread from time-to-time during the past few months, as I've been anticipating the arrival of a very special (to me) piece of mcqueen magic
> 
> I am currently in las vegas, and am scheduled to be picking up my piece this afternoon.  It's been a verrry long journey, and I am excited to share the story & reveal with you all very soon (hopefully this weekend when I get back home).
> 
> For now though, just wanted to say hiii as I sit here, giddy, waiting for my 4pm date with destiny!


----------



## SR22

@318platinum -- Awww, thanks for the warm welcome!!  I totally WISH I could post immediately, but I don't have my digicam along with me...or even a place to wear & capture it!  DH & I just came into town for one day on two very separate (yet equally important :giggles personal missions.  Him, for a property auction, and I, to pick up my order.  I am actually TPF'ing live from the auction house , after which we will head straight to McQueen & hit the road back to LA.  Not sure if I can maneuver a wardrobe change + photo sesh in the car, haha!  As soon as I get back and settled, I promise a fun reveal!

Now, as long as I'm here...  Anybody want a building or two?  Perhaps to house all the McQueen??  :lolots:


----------



## soleilbrun

SR22 said:


> @318platinum -- Awww, thanks for the warm welcome!!  I totally WISH I could post immediately, but I don't have my digicam along with me...or even a place to wear & capture it!  DH & I just came into town for one day on two very separate (yet equally important :giggles personal missions.  Him, for a property auction, and I, to pick up my order.  I am actually TPF'ing live from the auction house , after which we will head straight to McQueen & hit the road back to LA.  Not sure if I can maneuver a wardrobe change + photo sesh in the car, haha!  As soon as I get back and settled, I promise a fun reveal!
> 
> Now, as long as I'm here...  Anybody want a building or two?  Perhaps to house all the McQueen??  :lolots:


 Can you take some spy pics of new knuckle duster clutches for the less fortunate?  I am waiting for the reveal.  Can you wear it to a wedding?  Is is heavy? Do you wear it on your body or your feet? If someone pushed you down, could they take it


----------



## SR22

@soleilbrun -- Hehehe!!  I'm not sure yet if I'm picking up my piece from the store itself or directly from their tailor, but if I end up at the store I will see what I can do for you...


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh come on!!!! How is this clutch still available and with a crazy price drop?

$1,100 OBO?! Fabulous, trusted seller
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshb...NEW__Alexander_McQueen_Britannia_Skull_Clutch


----------



## kendal

Saks has a fuscia version of the "pippa" dress.  I pre-ordered it as I think it will be flattering to my shape, but do you think that it is too recognizable?  I don't want to be viewed as some crazy royal wedding fanatic


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kendal said:


> Saks has a fuscia version of the "pippa" dress.  I pre-ordered it as I think it will be flattering to my shape, but do you think that it is too recognizable?  I don't want to be viewed as some crazy royal wedding fanatic



I don't think it's recognizable enough -- this one doesn't have a train  I think it's a lovely dress with wonderful tailoring. Enjoy it!


----------



## kendal

Thanks schnauzercrazy!


----------



## carlinha

i wanted to share my newest AMQ purchase with you ladies!!!! * leopard skull pashmina scarf*.... soooooo soft.... soooo in love  just want to wrap myself up in it like a blanket! 










here paired with AMQ aviators, splendid dress and CL frutti frutti


----------



## azureartist

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share my newest AMQ purchase with you ladies!!!! * leopard skull pashmina scarf*.... soooooo soft.... soooo in love  just want to wrap myself up in it like a blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here paired with AMQ aviators, splendid dress and CL frutti frutti



Love it! You look great *Carlinha*! What a find... may I ask where did you get it?


----------



## carlinha

azureartist said:


> Love it! You look great *Carlinha*! What a find... may I ask where did you get it?



oh i got it from the LV boutique!  all the boutiques reordered it!!!  i was ecstatic because i missed out on it last season!  give them a call, i am sure they still have some since they just got it in a week ago.


----------



## regeens

Looking great *carlinha*!!!! The whole outfit looks like it has been styled for a Vogue photo shoot!  Speaking of leopard, someone please buy this leopard pony skin AMQ clutch so I can live vicariously through you!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-mcqueen-AM-B-236715-ASJO0-bags-LEOPARD/49379


----------



## Kathleen37

Ahhh, love your leopard - it's looks fantastic on you! I love mine - you're right, they are lovely and soft, aren't they?


----------



## bfali

*carlinha*- LOVE it.  I'm so glad this is back...not getting it was one of my biggest regrets from last year!!!  yay!  It looks great on you!


----------



## 318Platinum

While we are still on the Leopard subject, I've had this photo (among others) of the Fall/Winter 2011-2012 Womens Collection Accessories for a couple of months now, and I really don't recall how I came across them. I know someone in here has the matching Loubies, so this would no doubt go deliciously with them!! Just a little McQueen eye candy before it's released!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^I'm on a leopard spree so I SHOULD love them but I honestly don't... I think the cow-print looks better but I still am not crazy about the pony hair on this clutch. Maybe it's just me


----------



## Izzy's Mom

So 3 glasses of wine later, it's time to confess that I've spent this evening reading through this thread from the very beginning. I am a new convert to McQueen having just attended the exhibit at the Met on Wednesday. A few things to consider if you plan to visit...

1. very crowded -- even mid-week it was a 10 minute wait to get in and you have to keep saying "excuse me" due to all the people crowded in...
2. NO PHOTOGRAPHY -- even sneeking pix with a cell phone is forbidden -- this is not them being rude, just a fact of life in the museum world dealing with issues of copyright, etc.
3. much of the special merchandise was "sold out" with expectation to be restocked in June -- online site is taking backorders and there is a 20% online discount through 5/22, use code K934 -- the black t-shirt is great IRL and is available online
4. the special jewelry is black with red enamel, basic skull bangles, ring, and key chain (style is the same as the ones seen in black/white, white/black on Saks and other websites)
5. this exhibit is a bigger draw than the Jackie O exhibit of 2001

All this being said, this exhibit is absolutely brilliant as it shows McQueen's development as a designer from his school days through the end of his life. The exhibit is installed chronologically so that you can see his progress through time and how later collections echo earlier ones and how he built on his experience. Personally I am in love with the earliest gothic-inspired work, as well as the Scottish political statements from later in his career.

As a museum professional, rarely do I rave about exhibits -- more often I critique what I would do instead -- but this one I want to revisit again before it closes in July! If you have a chance, go see this. If not, the catalogue is the next best thing!


----------



## 318Platinum

I decided AGAINST the exhibit! It doesn't sound as if I would truly be able to take it all in and enjoy every moment of it. I HATE being in crowded spaces, and I've NEVER been to an exhibit!! I would hate to travel such a LONG distance and not be able to enjoy it fully. Good luck and congrats to all that have made it to the exhibit!! Hopefully one day, I will be able to see it and enjoy it.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

318Platinum said:


> I decided AGAINST the exhibit! It doesn't sound as if I would truly be able to take it all in and enjoy every moment of it. I HATE being in crowded spaces, and I've NEVER been to an exhibit!! I would hate to travel such a LONG distance and not be able to enjoy it fully. Good luck and congrats to all that have made it to the exhibit!! Hopefully one day, I will be able to see it and enjoy it.



If you could be at the Met first thing in the morning when the museum opens, it shouldn't be as crowded as mid-day. I do not know of any plans to tour this exhibit so if you are a true McQueen fan, I think it might be worth the crowds, especially since this might be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. I forgot to mention that this includes music and video installations which enhance the visual of the clothing and accessories.


----------



## 318Platinum

Izzy's Mom said:


> If you could be at the Met first thing in the morning when the museum opens, it shouldn't be as crowded as mid-day. I do not know of any plans to tour this exhibit so if you are a true McQueen fan, I think it might be worth the crowds, especially since this might be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. I forgot to mention that this includes music and video installations which enhance the visual of the clothing and accessories.



I am a DIE-HARD McQueen Fan!! All I have McQueen right now in my closet! I have honestly talked myself out of going, and now Im not really sure I will be able to make it. I'm really just trying to find excuses to not feel so bad for not being able to go. I have never even been to New York, and if I were able to go, I would ONLY be able to see the exhibit and that's it. I can only hope and PRAY it's not a once in a lifetime showing.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ladies... I think this is a stone angels DRESS - size medium, BIN of $770


----------



## Izzy's Mom

318Platinum said:


> I am a DIE-HARD McQueen Fan!! All I have McQueen right now in my closet! I have honestly talked myself out of going, and now Im not really sure I will be able to make it. I'm really just trying to find excuses to not feel so bad for not being able to go. I have never even been to New York, and if I were able to go, I would ONLY be able to see the exhibit and that's it. I can only hope and PRAY it's not a once in a lifetime showing.



If you decide to venture, please let me know. I used to live in NYC and now live a couple of hours away and would be more than happy to meet you in the city -- I know how intimidating the place can be when you're not used to that level of crazy -- and get you around in one piece! Just let me know if/when you are thinking of traveling as I can also give you recommendations of where to stay. This exhibit was truly brilliant and I can only imagine how much it means to someone such as yourself who has McQueen knowledge and experience with his work.


----------



## Julide

318Platinum said:


> I decided AGAINST the exhibit! It doesn't sound as if I would truly be able to take it all in and enjoy every moment of it. I HATE being in crowded spaces, and I've NEVER been to an exhibit!! I would hate to travel such a LONG distance and not be able to enjoy it fully. Good luck and congrats to all that have made it to the exhibit!! Hopefully one day, I will be able to see it and enjoy it.



*318Platinum* As a person who does not enjoy crowds...I think you should still try to go. I went for the James Cook exhibit last year and even though it was crowded I was so engrossed in the exhibit I didn't even realize the people around me. If you are a huge fan of AMQ I think it would be worth the trip.


----------



## Brennamom

Izzy's Mom said:


> If you decide to venture, please let me know. I used to live in NYC and now live a couple of hours away and would be more than happy to meet you in the city -- I know how intimidating the place can be when you're not used to that level of crazy -- and get you around in one piece! Just let me know if/when you are thinking of traveling as I can also give you recommendations of where to stay. This exhibit was truly brilliant and I can only imagine how much it means to someone such as yourself who has McQueen knowledge and experience with his work.


 
Izzy,  thanks so much for your review!  I will be there Thurs. coming in specifically from CA and planned all along on hitting it first thing on Friday.  I think LoriM will be there too, the more the merrier!!  Anyone else up for next Fri at opening??


----------



## Brennamom

Picked up the Poppy scarf today with Momma BMom, may be wearing it or the Catacombs dress, haven't decided yet...


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> I am a DIE-HARD McQueen Fan!! All I have McQueen right now in my closet! I have honestly talked myself out of going, and now Im not really sure I will be able to make it. I'm really just trying to find excuses to not feel so bad for not being able to go. I have never even been to New York, and if I were able to go, I would ONLY be able to see the exhibit and that's it. I can only hope and PRAY it's not a once in a lifetime showing.


 
I knew this would NEVER come to CA, so that's why I'm making the trip.  This and the Van Cleef exhibit, so had to come....If you can at all swing it, you won't be sorry!  I can honestly see this as only an East Coast thing.


----------



## azureartist

Moth top available at Yoox.com in sizes 4 & 6 $435.

http://www1.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=37277036&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## Suzie

Brennamom said:


> I knew this would NEVER come to CA, so that's why I'm making the trip.  This and the Van Cleef exhibit, so had to come....If you can at all swing it, you won't be sorry!  I can honestly see this as only an East Coast thing.



Brennamom, is the VCA exhibit on at the same time? That is exciting as i will be there in July!


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> While we are still on the Leopard subject, I've had this photo (among others) of the Fall/Winter 2011-2012 Womens Collection Accessories for a couple of months now, and I really don't recall how I came across them. I know someone in here has the matching Loubies, so this would no doubt go deliciously with them!! Just a little McQueen eye candy before it's released!




It's probably from here:

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2011/04/15/alexander-mcqueen-fall-2011-press-preview/

She has a few pictures up of the Fall/Winter collection.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Suzie said:


> Brennamom, is the VCA exhibit on at the same time? That is exciting as i will be there in July!



The VCA exhibit is just up 5th Ave at the Cooper Hewitt -- an easy walk from the Met. We didn't get to see it this week but I plan on going back in before it closes on July 4th.


----------



## icecreamom

Red and Black Skull Scarf on Bonanza for $180!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/noree...ander_McQueen_Classic_Skull_Scarf__Red_Black_


----------



## icecreamom

Grey Royal Coat of Arms scarf for $221 on Zappos
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2535643914q-grey-multi


----------



## jadebee

Hi Ladies, I was just wondering if anyone has been down to Bicester Village lately? 
Just got back from NYC and have very little funds so wondered if there was any point putting the petrol in to get from Staffordshire down to Bicester? 

Also, I applaud you American Ladies, The Alexander McQueen is so so so expensive over there, I came back empty handed in that respect, And that respect only


----------



## Kathleen37

Sorry, never been there but if you do make it, I do hope you come back to let us know the kind of stuff they have there? Might be worth me getting a flight over to have a looksee if there is anythign good? Also, I'll be going to the AM outlet in Florence in August, would 
be good to have an idea of the sort of things they have? 

Many thanks


----------



## Zombie Girl

I bought it!!!!!!  I will post pics tomorrow!  Thanks to all of the enablers! 



Zombie Girl said:


> I need some opinions.
> 
> Would it be bad to get the De Manta tote in black since I already own it in brown?  Zappos has only one left and I am trying to decide?  HELP!
> 
> link: http://www.zappos.com/product/7770517/color/3


----------



## azureartist

Noticed that Nordstrom is starting to sell AMQ shoes online! Another retailer... perhaps more sales opportunities? 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand.../3186071?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

azureartist said:


> Noticed that Nordstrom is starting to sell AMQ shoes online! Another retailer... perhaps more sales opportunities?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand.../3186071?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0



They're actually doing a pre-sale on AMQ shoes right now. PM me if you're interested and I can give you the info of a really great SA if you don't have one at Nordies


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW, i really kinda like these!! I just wish it was a higher heel, like a 5.5 or a 6 !!!  I can't wait to see what she has in store for SS2012!!! I think I am going to hold out for something until then.




azureartist said:


> Noticed that Nordstrom is starting to sell AMQ shoes online! Another retailer... perhaps more sales opportunities?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand.../3186071?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## creighbaby

Does anyone know what the presale discount is for the mcqueen shops?


----------



## carlinha

creighbaby said:


> does anyone know what the presale discount is for the mcqueen shops?



40%


----------



## NYCBelle

I went to the exhibit yesterday!! Absolutely beautiful!! The con is...no pics allowed!!!   But it was amazing I highly recommend it if anyone is coming to NY. Go early like as soon as the museum opens kind of early.  We went around 11 and there was a line already with a 10 minute wait...when we finished the exhibit the line was about 2 galleries long.

Favorite part was The Kate Moss Hologram....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdI-KcWCoWg


----------



## Suzie

What time does it open?


----------



## NYCBelle

Suzie said:


> What time does it open?



TuesdayThursday: 9:30 a.m.5:30 p.m.
Friday and Saturday: 9:30 a.m.9:00 p.m.
Sunday: 9:30 a.m.5:30 p.m.
Monday: Closed (except Holiday Mondays)
1000 Fifth Avenue, New York, NY 10028

www.metmuseum.org


----------



## Suzie

Thank you!


----------



## lawchick

How long do you need to get a good look at the exhibit?  I'm going to try to get there when it opens on one of the days I'll be in NYC.  I have no clue how much time to block off for it.


----------



## NYCBelle

lawchick said:


> How long do you need to get a good look at the exhibit?  I'm going to try to get there when it opens on one of the days I'll be in NYC.  I have no clue how much time to block off for it.



I say about an hour maybe one and a half. Lots of detailing to look at and details about each piece and show.


----------



## gymangel812

Any word on when sales/presales start in boutiques? I have my eye on a few accessories and a pair of shoes. Also does anyone have an sa to recommend, preferably on by email? Tia!


----------



## creighbaby

carlinha said:


> 40%



Coolio.


----------



## lawchick

gymangel812 said:


> Any word on when sales/presales start in boutiques? I have my eye on a few accessories and a pair of shoes. Also does anyone have an sa to recommend, preferably on by email? Tia!


 Pre sale has begun.  The actual sale starts June 2.  I always recommend Samantha at the Las Vegas store.  She is the best.  Samantha.Boykin@us.alexandermcqueen.com


----------



## 318Platinum

YES!!! Samantha is the best!!! I love her. she's the ONLY SA i'll deal with, eventhough the others seem super nice as well, but i've ONLY dealt with Samantha. She doesn't disappoint!


----------



## azureartist

Will the scarves go on sale?


----------



## Brittany515

I went the exhibit today, and seriously, I was absolutely speechless and so in awe.  It is a MUST see.  My Mom and I spent about an hour and a half just drooling over every single thing on display.....  I might be a bad example, but if you carefully take pics with your blackberry or whatever phone u have with NO flash, you can totally sneak photos going unnoticed. (sneaky sneaky)  The lady by me was soo obvious and kept getting in trouble lol,, but no flash, no harm done, and I have pictures of my favorite outfits.   The jellyfish outfit/  all the armadillo shoes were so amazing, ah I am still so happy I got to go.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

azureartist said:


> Will the scarves go on sale?



some should - quite a few did this past fall - but I wouldn't expect for a lot of the merchandise to be available for long. After the all the hoopla surrounding the royal wedding, the McQueen brand has become more popular


----------



## azureartist

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> some should - quite a few did this past fall - but I wouldn't expect for a lot of the merchandise to be available for long. After the all the hoopla surrounding the royal wedding, the McQueen brand has become more popular



Thanks Schnauzer!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

azureartist said:


> Thanks Schnauzer!



no worries and best of luck finding what you hope to find!


----------



## Kathleen37

Looks like they've re-released the leopard and with a new burgundy colour!!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-AM-B-248289-3639Q-accessories-BURGUNDY/49410

Love the burgundy, but they've wacked the prices up - I'm sure my leopard pash was £389?

Matches also have the new "God Save McQueen" scarf - think I prefered the original rather than this? I am liking the black crystal one though. (although I don't think the original was available as a pashmina, was it??)

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ueen-AM-B-272844-3010Q-accessories-PINK/49380


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> Looks like they've re-released the leopard and with a new burgundy colour!!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-AM-B-248289-3639Q-accessories-BURGUNDY/49410
> 
> Love the burgundy, but they've wacked the prices up - I'm sure my leopard pash was £389?
> 
> Matches also have the new "God Save McQueen" scarf - think I prefered the original rather than this? *I am liking the black crystal one though. (although I don't think the original was available as a pashmina, was it*??)
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ueen-AM-B-272844-3010Q-accessories-PINK/49380



Yes, it did come in a pashmina. In fact, if you're interested in the original, PM me and I can tell you where to find it -- I'm not selling it and not advertising, just providing info 

As for the leopard pash -- I REALY like it except I want the original color like Carlinhas... I wonder if that would go on sale but somehow really doubt it. If I like something, it's guaranteed never to be on sale


----------



## Kathleen37

Thanks, SC. 

I've got the Alexander the Great silk, but I can't wear any red/white/blue here - but thanks for the heads up!

Re the leopard, is the new one different from the original? I know the pictures aren't great on Matches - and I've just checked the AM site and it's not on there- their pictures are always good - but I just presumed it was the same? Oh sorry, I think I might have read you wrong? They've also got the original colourway  (looks like it anyhoo) as well as the purple on Matches - so looks like they've also redone the original colour?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...n-am-b-248289-3639q-accessories-LEOPARD/49411

Fingers crossed you'll get one yet!!


----------



## jadebee

Hi ladies, I went to Biscester Village yesterday and I have to say it is most defiantly worth the trip. 
I managed to get this scarf
http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/p/7735768/c/2557.html
For just under £80, So around $130.
They had the wing booties but having them already I was a bit deflated by the price, I paid around £180/$290 and they were on sale for £100/$160 there.
The whole of the outlet village is a bit of a mess right now, And it doesn't smell very pretty, But there are some really good bargains. The Dior shop was the only let down.
I'm going again on Saturday with my Granddad.


----------



## Kathleen37

That is an excellent price for the Koi pash. I thought I was doing well with 60% off in the sale on some of the scarves I managed to get, but £80 quid is way less that 60%!

Would you mind asking them if/when you get back, do they take telephone orders within the UK?

Glad you had a good trip and your scarf is beautiful!!

Thanks for all the info


----------



## lawchick

azureartist said:


> Will the scarves go on sale?


Yes.  The classics don't but the "fashion" scarves do.


----------



## lawchick

NYCBelle said:


> I say about an hour maybe one and a half. Lots of detailing to look at and details about each piece and show.


Thank you.  That helps.


----------



## jadebee

Kathleen37 said:


> That is an excellent price for the Koi pash. I thought I was doing well with 60% off in the sale on some of the scarves I managed to get, but £80 quid is way less that 60%!
> 
> Would you mind asking them if/when you get back, do they take telephone orders within the UK?
> 
> Glad you had a good trip and your scarf is beautiful!!
> 
> Thanks for all the info



I don't mind at all, I'll ask them when we go back on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## chynaxdawl

i wish the limited edition scarf would go on sale...haha


----------



## medievalbun

Thanks for the report! I am hoping to get to the exhibit mid June. Hopefully the merch will be back in stock by then.



Izzy's Mom said:


> So 3 glasses of wine later, it's time to confess that I've spent this evening reading through this thread from the very beginning. I am a new convert to McQueen having just attended the exhibit at the Met on Wednesday. A few things to consider if you plan to visit...
> 
> 1. very crowded -- even mid-week it was a 10 minute wait to get in and you have to keep saying "excuse me" due to all the people crowded in...
> 2. NO PHOTOGRAPHY -- even sneeking pix with a cell phone is forbidden -- this is not them being rude, just a fact of life in the museum world dealing with issues of copyright, etc.
> 3. much of the special merchandise was "sold out" with expectation to be restocked in June -- online site is taking backorders and there is a 20% online discount through 5/22, use code K934 -- the black t-shirt is great IRL and is available online
> 4. the special jewelry is black with red enamel, basic skull bangles, ring, and key chain (style is the same as the ones seen in black/white, white/black on Saks and other websites)
> 5. this exhibit is a bigger draw than the Jackie O exhibit of 2001
> 
> All this being said, this exhibit is absolutely brilliant as it shows McQueen's development as a designer from his school days through the end of his life. The exhibit is installed chronologically so that you can see his progress through time and how later collections echo earlier ones and how he built on his experience. Personally I am in love with the earliest gothic-inspired work, as well as the Scottish political statements from later in his career.
> 
> As a museum professional, rarely do I rave about exhibits -- more often I critique what I would do instead -- but this one I want to revisit again before it closes in July! If you have a chance, go see this. If not, the catalogue is the next best thing!


----------



## creighbaby

According to WWD:

"SAVAGE SUCCESS: The Costume Institute&#8217;s &#8220;Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty&#8221; exhibition has proven to be such a hit that the Metropolitan Museum of Art is *extending it by one week*, and offering the public additional viewing times. It will now close on Aug. 7, and to better serve the interest, a *&#8220;Met Mondays with McQueen&#8221;* program will kick off on Monday June 6. *For $50 a person, visitors will have special access to the galleries between 9:30 am to 2:30 pm while the rest of the museum is closed.*

"McQueen&#8217;s May 4 opening day was the biggest ever for the Costume Institute, and the entire museum&#8217;s second biggest after 2005&#8217;s &#8220;Vincent van Gogh: The Drawings.&#8221; Since then, over 150,000 visitors saw the exhibition."


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... ladies, I was hoping for some advice. I lucked out and found a gorgeous gold silk McQueen dress and just received it today. DH says it looks like I'm smuggling an extra 50 lbs underneath but I like the Grecian look... although I don't know if I like it because I KNOW it's McQueen and my brain says I must like everything McQueen... KWIM? 

I was hoping for some advice. Would you keep or return? 

(I apologize in advance for the ton of photos - I just wanted to show what it looks like from all sides)










































*
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP!!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ the way I imagine wearing it is with a pair of flats that show the toes (a la ancient Greece) and a chunky gold necklace/earrings combo and possibly a bracelet... ?


----------



## regeens

I like the dress on you *SC*, but I'm partial to the Grecian look. You look great and I think it will look better with gold sandals as opposed to the CLs (only because the dress wouldn't be long enough if you wear it with those heels).


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

regeens said:


> I like the dress on you *SC*, but I'm partial to the Grecian look. You look great and I think it will look better with gold sandals as opposed to the CLs (only because the dress wouldn't be long enough if you wear it with those heels).



Thank you so much for taking the time to respond! I agree, the Daffs were too much but I didn't want it trailing on the floor if I was going to return it. The only thing that worries me is that the mannequin was better endowed at the top and filled out the dress quite nicely. I have the upper body of a pre-teen boy so it's not the same but I figure I've been flat all my life, why worry about it now


----------



## Izzy's Mom

creighbaby said:


> According to WWD:
> 
> "SAVAGE SUCCESS: The Costume Institutes Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty exhibition has proven to be such a hit that the Metropolitan Museum of Art is *extending it by one week*, and offering the public additional viewing times. It will now close on Aug. 7, and to better serve the interest, a *Met Mondays with McQueen* program will kick off on Monday June 6. *For $50 a person, visitors will have special access to the galleries between 9:30 am to 2:30 pm while the rest of the museum is closed.*
> 
> "McQueens May 4 opening day was the biggest ever for the Costume Institute, and the entire museums second biggest after 2005s Vincent van Gogh: The Drawings. Since then, over 150,000 visitors saw the exhibition."


----------



## BittyMonkey

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... ladies, I was hoping for some advice. I lucked out and found a gorgeous gold silk McQueen dress and just received it today. DH says it looks like I'm smuggling an extra 50 lbs underneath but I like the Grecian look... although I don't know if I like it because I KNOW it's McQueen and my brain says I must like everything McQueen... KWIM?
> 
> I was hoping for some advice. Would you keep or return?
> 
> (I apologize in advance for the ton of photos - I just wanted to show what it looks like from all sides)



Hm.  It does look good on you but I feel like it doesn't really show off your waist and you don't look as curvy as you could.  I can see why you are torn but if it was expensive and it was me, I wouldn't keep it...just not WOW enough...


----------



## lawchick

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... ladies, I was hoping for some advice. I lucked out and found a gorgeous gold silk McQueen dress and just received it today. DH says it looks like I'm smuggling an extra 50 lbs underneath but I like the Grecian look... although I don't know if I like it because I KNOW it's McQueen and my brain says I must like everything McQueen... KWIM?
> 
> I was hoping for some advice. Would you keep or return?
> 
> *THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP!!*



I agree with Bitty.  I like the dress and it is pretty on you but it just doesn't do much for you.  I have seen your outfit photos before (at least I think I have) and you have an amazing body and sense of style.  This dress doesn't flatter you that much.  It's not unflattering it just doesn't highlight any assets KWIM?


----------



## Kathleen37

Oooh, I think it's lovely and I especially love that Grecian goddess look! I think the thing with this dress is getting the draping 100%. I wonder if it's possible to bring the shoulder drape a bit forward, at the front , that way I think the fabric would possibly drape a tad more uniformly? Looking at pictures 1, 3 and 4, I think this is a fantastic example of tailoring and you can really tell that this is a dress that's been "designed". I really, really love it. Once you're blinged up, I think it will really be a wowser!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... ladies, I was hoping for some advice. I lucked out and found a gorgeous gold silk McQueen dress and just received it today. DH says it looks like I'm smuggling an extra 50 lbs underneath but I like the Grecian look... although I don't know if I like it because I KNOW it's McQueen and my brain says I must like everything McQueen... KWIM?
> 
> I was hoping for some advice. Would you keep or return?
> 
> (I apologize in advance for the ton of photos - I just wanted to show what it looks like from all sides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP!!*



*schnauzer* it is a beautiful dress but quite shapeless and not the most flattering on your amazing body.  BUT i think a beautiful gold belt or something like that to cinch the waist in would work wonders!  in addition to maybe taking it to your tailor and seeing if they can slim it down a bit around the waist area.


----------



## soleilbrun

carlinha said:


> *schnauzer* it is a beautiful dress but quite shapeless and not the most flattering on your amazing body.  BUT i think a beautiful gold belt or something like that to cinch the waist in would work wonders!  in addition to maybe taking it to your tailor and seeing if they can slim it down a bit around the waist area.


 
I agree with Carlinha that it may be better with a belt.  Shoot us a photo with a belt.  I would say from the photos return it.The dress looks good on you and a great nude grecian look but for an AMQ is lacks that ummph, wow factor.  Doesn't show of your TDF bod enough. I understand loving it because it's AMQ but he has pieces that you say "that's an AMQ and you can't get that design/style/quality/ingenuity elsewhere!". I am curious to see how the belt wil transform it.


----------



## azureartist

Hi SC - you make it look good, but had you not said this is an AMQ dress, I would not have ever known it. If it was me - I would hold out for something that is more recognizable style-wise.

Also I don't like buying clothes that I HAVE to start dressing up with belts etc. to make it look better. I prefer it to stand on its own - especially an evening gown - KWIM?

But it looks pretty on you nonetheless.


----------



## bfali

*SchnauzerCrazy*- I agree with *carlinha*- It is a stunning dress- but for your petite frame, I think you should try to do something for the waist area, like using a belt.  I have the same problem when I try to wear dresses like this...I usually just look much bigger than I am.  I'm sure you can find a great classy belt to make it work!! GL!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

regeens said:


> I like the dress on you *SC*, but I'm partial to the Grecian look. You look great and I think it will look better with gold sandals as opposed to the CLs (only because the dress wouldn't be long enough if you wear it with those heels).





BittyMonkey said:


> Hm.  It does look good on you but I feel like it doesn't really show off your waist and you don't look as curvy as you could.  I can see why you are torn but if it was expensive and it was me, I wouldn't keep it...just not WOW enough...





lawchick said:


> I agree with Bitty.  I like the dress and it is pretty on you but it just doesn't do much for you.  I have seen your outfit photos before (at least I think I have) and you have an amazing body and sense of style.  This dress doesn't flatter you that much.  It's not unflattering it just doesn't highlight any assets KWIM?





Kathleen37 said:


> Oooh, I think it's lovely and I especially love that Grecian goddess look! I think the thing with this dress is getting the draping 100%. I wonder if it's possible to bring the shoulder drape a bit forward, at the front , that way I think the fabric would possibly drape a tad more uniformly? Looking at pictures 1, 3 and 4, I think this is a fantastic example of tailoring and you can really tell that this is a dress that's been "designed". I really, really love it. Once you're blinged up, I think it will really be a wowser!





carlinha said:


> *schnauzer* it is a beautiful dress but quite shapeless and not the most flattering on your amazing body.  BUT i think a beautiful gold belt or something like that to cinch the waist in would work wonders!  in addition to maybe taking it to your tailor and seeing if they can slim it down a bit around the waist area.





soleilbrun said:


> I agree with Carlinha that it may be better with a belt.  Shoot us a photo with a belt.  I would say from the photos return it.The dress looks good on you and a great nude grecian look but for an AMQ is lacks that ummph, wow factor.  Doesn't show of your TDF bod enough. I understand loving it because it's AMQ but he has pieces that you say "that's an AMQ and you can't get that design/style/quality/ingenuity elsewhere!". I am curious to see how the belt wil transform it.





azureartist said:


> Hi SC - you make it look good, but had you not said this is an AMQ dress, I would not have ever known it. If it was me - I would hold out for something that is more recognizable style-wise.
> 
> Also I don't like buying clothes that I HAVE to start dressing up with belts etc. to make it look better. I prefer it to stand on its own - especially an evening gown - KWIM?
> 
> But it looks pretty on you nonetheless.





bfali said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy*- I agree with *carlinha*- It is a stunning dress- but for your petite frame, I think you should try to do something for the waist area, like using a belt.  I have the same problem when I try to wear dresses like this...I usually just look much bigger than I am.  I'm sure you can find a great classy belt to make it work!! GL!



Thank you ladies so, so much for your time!

I tried cinching it with a belt that I do have but it just made the draping look strange, especially bunching up below the belt area -- I didn't take photos because I was still playing around with it. As far as getting the draping right - believe me, I tried  It moves around like no one's business. And I thought about getting it tailored and even asking about getting one side slashed up the thigh so as to give it a shape other than a potato sack but the problem is that there is a second layer underneath and although the tailor can probably cinch the top and even tailor the bottom layer, the inner layer has a clasp that goes around the middle and which creates the side drape and I don't know how they'd be able to cinch it without messing up the "system." I honestly think this is one of those dresses that either fits you or doesn't. And I think I have to face the fact that it's not my best choice. Thanks again for all of your responses!


----------



## Brennamom

Hi all!!  Sorry I missed the dress debate, I'm limited to smart phone and couldn't see enough detail to comment.  Sounds like y'all did a great job, but I agree, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  I'm thinking the same thing with my catacomb dress.  Looked WAY better in the dressing room than home.  May not keep it...

But here's my bigger "problem."  Was/is the "presale" a big secret that I missed?  Like, you were not supposed to mention it at the boutiques unless you got the secret code or handshake with a special SA?  I must have missed that post because I tried to do to today and the SA I spoke with was appalled I asked, said it's only for VIPs that are specifically invited, etc.  If I faux pas'd, I'll mea culpa, but I've shopped that sale/presale before and no one has said BOO.  It was the damned thing....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> Hi all!!  Sorry I missed the dress debate, I'm limited to smart phone and couldn't see enough detail to comment.  Sounds like y'all did a great job, but I agree, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  I'm thinking the same thing with my catacomb dress.  Looked WAY better in the dressing room than home.  May not keep it...
> 
> *But here's my bigger "problem."  Was/is the "presale" a big secret that I missed?  Like, you were not supposed to mention it at the boutiques unless you got the secret code or handshake with a special SA?  I must have missed that post because I tried to do to today and the SA I spoke with was appalled I asked, said it's only for VIPs that are specifically invited, etc.  If I faux pas'd, I'll mea culpa, but I've shopped that sale/presale before and no one has said BOO.  It was the damned thing*....



It's definitely not a secret and I'm sorry you had to deal with a snooty SA. It's not for VIPs and you don't have to be specifically invited... Were you at one of the free-standing stores or at one of the Saks/Neimans that carries McQueen goods? Give someone an ounce of power and they wield it over others as if that raises them up too... Such a shame!


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's definitely not a secret and I'm sorry you had to deal with a snooty SA. It's not for VIPs and you don't have to be specifically invited... Were you at one of the free-standing stores or at one of the Saks/Neimans that carries McQueen goods? Give someone an ounce of power and they wield it over others as if that raises them up too... Such a shame!


 
Thanks SC!  I hate feeling like I'm the one whose crazy!!

And no, it was a McQueen boutique.  Y'all know where I am this w/e and the SA was the manager ....


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Thanks SC!  I hate feeling like I'm the one whose crazy!!
> 
> And no, it was a McQueen boutique.  Y'all know where I am this w/e and the SA was the manager ....



WOW!!!! Really? Well, CLEARLY, this isn't LV, so it has to be out of LA, and NYC, but i'm betting my money on NYC, because they are just all around HORRIBLE, at least, from my experience. I'm sorry that happen to you, hon!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> Thanks SC!  I hate feeling like I'm the one whose crazy!!
> 
> And no, it was a McQueen boutique.  Y'all know where I am this w/e and the SA was the manager ....



NYC boutique is notoriously crappy. I wouldn't buy from them now or in the future.


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> NYC boutique is notoriously crappy. I wouldn't buy from them now or in the future.



Oh, BTW *SCrazy*, I like the dress, but I agree with the other ladies, you have a WAYYYY Hotter bod than what the dress portrays!!! I would hate for you to keep it and you aren't entirely happy with the way it looks or how you feel in it. P.S: I am EXTREMELY JEALY of your Daffodiles!!!


----------



## Brennamom

McQueen girls are very wise!  Which is not to offend the ones that have an excellent relationship with THEIR SAs...they just didn't like me.


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!!! Really? Well, CLEARLY, this isn't LV, so it has to be out of LA, and NYC, but i'm betting my money on NYC, because they are just all around HORRIBLE, at least, from my experience. I'm sorry that happen to you, hon!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> NYC boutique is notoriously crappy. I wouldn't buy from them now or in the future.





Brennamom said:


> McQueen girls are very wise!  Which is not to offend the ones that have an excellent relationship with THEIR SAs...they just didn't like me.



another one to chime in that NYC boutique SUCKS. :censor:

i called there one time looking for the blue python skull clutch.  the SA told me they had it, and the last one in the store.  i asked her if she would be kind enough to send me some pics before i purchased it, since i am very picky with my python (i like the scales to be perfect, etc).  the SA basically made me feel like i was asking something so ridiculous and that i should be thanking my lucky stars they still had it and snatching it up as quick as i could, not be asking for photos.  then she hung up the phone on me.  i was speechless.   never in my whole life had i been talked to like that by an SA.  i was fuming, but on the other hand, i was DYING for the clutch.  so after about 5 minutes of thinking about it, i decided to swallow my pride and called back to purchase the clutch.  this time another SA picked up the phone (a guy), and told me hold on, and then he came back on the phone and told me he was mistaken, the clutch was already sold.    i don't know if he was really telling me the truth, or if he spoke to his co-worker the b**ch and she told him not to sell it to me.  who knows   anyway, it all turned out well because i was able to find the clutch in the UK, and get it for a few hundred dollars cheaper because of the exchange rate   so F*** NYC Boutique and their snooty asses.  i will NEVER purchase anything from them either.  if i want something they have, i'd have samantha transfer it to LV and buy it from her.


----------



## gymangel812

How is the sizing on the double wrap leather skill bracelets. I have small wrists (5.5" around). Will they fit me?

Also shall I get the koi scarf in silk or pashmina? Is the pashmina just warmer?


----------



## bfali

wow...these stories about nyc are horrible!  I personally think some of the SA's in the LA boutique here are pretty snooty...but there is one (guy) who is very nice.  I always seek him out when I'm there.  The other SA's ignore me and seem to wonder why I'm even in the store.  So, fine, I wait until the good SA is working so he can get my commission!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I like Chad from the Vegas boutique although I did send him an email about three days ago and heard nothing. I continue to think it's for the best as I do NOT need everything I want


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi,
How are you?
 I am desperately trying to get hold of one of the Alexander McQueen Karma Sutra scarves from back in 2006 (?), does anyone here have any ideas? I've tried eBay for ages now & none have come up.

Thanks for your help,
 Brittany.


----------



## Suzie

I just bought a cute tote, seems I can't upload a pic. It says long love mcqueen.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Hi,
> How are you?
> I am desperately trying to get hold of one of the Alexander McQueen Karma Sutra scarves from back in 2006 (?), does anyone here have any ideas? I've tried eBay for ages now & none have come up.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Brittany.



I'm honestly not trying to be unhelpful but what do you think we can advise other than to keep watching eBay? There is no way the stores or even the outlets have something from 2006 and even if one of the tPF members had one and wanted to sell it, they couldn't actually tell you that here or via PM as it's against the rules. I truly hope you find what you're looking for but other than watching eBay, I don't have any idea of how to help you find it. Best of luck!


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> How is the sizing on the double wrap leather skill bracelets. I have small wrists (5.5" around). Will they fit me?
> 
> Also shall I get the koi scarf in silk or pashmina? Is the pashmina just warmer?



i don't know anything about the double wrap leather skull bracelets, but i love their pashmina scarves.  they are soooooo soft.


----------



## Brennamom

Hey y'all, Saks is doing same presale for cardholders and they were soooo much nicer!!!


----------



## xlovely

Is the pre-sale still going on right now? I think I'm going to pop into the Melrose store today for my good friend. Does anyone know what kind of stock they have? Eeps I dont even know exactly what she wants!


----------



## azureartist

Ladies - do you think the AMQ website will add more stock? If you scroll thru some of the items... a great deal has already been sold out!


----------



## Brennamom

xlovely said:


> Is the pre-sale still going on right now? I think I'm going to pop into the Melrose store today for my good friend. Does anyone know what kind of stock they have? Eeps I dont even know exactly what she wants!


 
Depends on who you ask...

Saks is doing a 40% presale for cardholders, they told me.  Not sure if they will for non-CHs..


----------



## zodiac_thr

gymangel812 said:


> How is the sizing on the double wrap leather skill bracelets. I have small wrists (5.5" around). Will they fit me?
> 
> Also shall I get the koi scarf in silk or pashmina? Is the pashmina just warmer?



It will fit for sure, people normally complain that the bracelet is too small.
I would prefer pashmina scarf for fashion scarf and silk for the classic skull, but i am a guy so I am little bias, really hard for me to pull off the fashion silk scarf


----------



## BittyMonkey

I wish my husband would wear a pashmina AMQ scarf.


----------



## zodiac_thr

BittyMonkey said:


> I wish my husband would wear a pashmina AMQ scarf.



hahaha, there are so many that are unisex, the classic red and white classic pashmina would be great on him


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> i don't know anything about the double wrap leather skull bracelets, but i love their pashmina scarves.  they are soooooo soft.





zodiac_thr said:


> It will fit for sure, people normally complain that the bracelet is too small.
> I would prefer pashmina scarf for fashion scarf and silk for the classic skull, but i am a guy so I am little bias, really hard for me to pull off the fashion silk scarf



Thanks ladies!! I went with the pashmina black koi scarf and the skull/leaf black bracelet. My first 2 mcq items.


----------



## BittyMonkey

zodiac_thr said:


> hahaha, there are so many that are unisex, the classic red and white classic pashmina would be great on him



Yeah, well.  I have enough problems convincing him that living in shorts and a T-shirt isn't really living.


----------



## 318Platinum

:lolots: I LOVE it!!!




BittyMonkey said:


> Yeah, well.  I have enough problems convincing him that living in shorts and a T-shirt isn't really living.


----------



## OMGxBecky

gymangel812 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I went with the pashmina black koi scarf and the skull/leaf black bracelet. My first 2 mcq items.



That sounds amazing!  
Would love to see a pic when you get them.


----------



## azureartist

Check out the Saks website. Some of the AMQ is on sale up to 40% off!


----------



## bfali

^ Thank you so much!!!  I was able to order a couple scarves!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies... Net-a-Porter Sale!!

All McQueen

Engraved leaf & thorn clutch - 40% off

and my personal favorite: Oriental Samurai clutch

-- also some scarves and other accessories. ENJOY!


----------



## Kathleen37

*Bah* - no Net-A-porter UK sale... I hate that they always do that...

Hope everyone across the pond is getting those bargins!


----------



## 318Platinum

Wait, the sale just disappeared!!! WTF just happened????? The items that were on sale have just MAGICALLY DISAPPEARED and I know that they haven't sold out that quick!! Even if all the things that were on sale did sell out, they wouldn't have pulled the item of the web that quick!! Their logistics isn't that on point!!! It's fine, because I was really after some Loubies, and the ones I were after sold out WAAAAY before the sale. FML ! lol


----------



## azureartist

^^^
Weird huh? Here's a couple of links I saved if someone is still interested.

God Save McQueen Scarf
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105984

Tiger Print Cashmere
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98681

Tree Branch Scarf
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98683


----------



## humpybunny

I think they took off the sale items in preparation for the "real" sale. 

Ladies, I just purchased the 3D engraved clutch. Do you guys think it will be a classic? I mean, I don't want it to go out of style after a few years.Especially if I spent so much money on it. I'm a little apprehensive because of the skull (even though it's a mcQueen signature), I'm afraid it'll go out of style . As much feedback as possible is much appreciated. Thank you ladies!


----------



## 318Platinum

Yeah, perhaps. It could very well be that reason, but i am so pissed that the Loubies that I wanted in my size Sold Out a long time ago, so now, I can't get them in the sale! Hmph! BTW, which one is the 3D Engraved Clutch? The metal one with the Leaves and thorns on it that was $3K, or the Knuckleduster Gold leather one that was at $2K?





humpybunny said:


> I think they took off the sale items in preparation for the "real" sale.
> 
> Ladies, I just purchased the 3D engraved clutch. Do you guys think it will be a classic? I mean, I don't want it to go out of style after a few years.Especially if I spent so much money on it. I'm a little apprehensive because of the skull (even though it's a mcQueen signature), I'm afraid it'll go out of style . As much feedback as possible is much appreciated. Thank you ladies!


----------



## humpybunny

The one that was at 3k. Are McQueen clutches even a classic?


----------



## Kathleen37

I think the AM clutches are iconic. And especially that 3d clutch - it's extraordinary - wonderful! Please post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## humpybunny

Alright! i guess i'll decide if I should keep it from there. If it's breathtakingly beautiful, I guess I will


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

It's all back, just under the sale section


----------



## BittyMonkey

Hurry someone snatch up the Samurai box clutch!  (I wish I could...)


----------



## Belle de Jour

Does anyone know why there's no sale for non-US people?
I would love to get the Tree Branch Scarf :cry: ...


----------



## Belle de Jour

never mind, just found out the sale begins a few weeks later for international shoppers


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Belle de Jour said:


> never mind, just found out the sale begins a few weeks later for international shoppers


 
Do you happen to know the actual date?

Thanks


----------



## Stylish88

My first Mcqeen purchase .. I just bought this 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98686

I was planning to buy a white bag this season since I don't have one but for some reason they all seemed so uhh dull to me until I saw this it had so much potential to it I just adore it .. two draw backs though .. first it's way too big I'm more of medium sized handbagger since I'm a shorty and to make things worse I don't wear heels all that much .. the other thing is *don't shoot me please** I don't like the skull print that's all over it .. Don't get me wrong I have nothing against skulls but I just feel it screames TEENAGER for some reason 

Anyway what do you think ? to return or to keep that's the question


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Stylish88 said:


> My first Mcqeen purchase .. I just bought this
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98686
> 
> I was planning to buy a white bag this season since I don't have one but for some reason they all seemed so uhh dull to me until I saw this it had so much potential to it I just adore it .. two draw backs though .. first it's way too big I'm more of medium sized handbagger since I'm a shorty and to make things worse I don't wear heels all that much .. the other thing is *don't shoot me please** I don't like the skull print that's all over it .. Don't get me wrong I have nothing against skulls but I just feel it screames TEENAGER for some reason
> 
> Anyway what do you think ? to return or to keep that's the question


 
How tall are you? The lady holding the bag on NAP looks quite tall and its nearly at her ankles! 
I have the same issue as i'm only 5ft 1 tall so big bags look stupid on me.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Stylish88 said:


> My first Mcqeen purchase .. I just bought this
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98686
> 
> I was planning to buy a white bag this season since I don't have one but for some reason they all seemed so uhh dull to me until I saw this it had so much potential to it I just adore it .. two draw backs though .. first it's way too big I'm more of medium sized handbagger since I'm a shorty and to make things worse I don't wear heels all that much .. the other thing is *don't shoot me please** I don't like the skull print that's all over it .. Don't get me wrong I have nothing against skulls but I just feel it screames TEENAGER for some reason
> 
> Anyway what do you think ? to return or to keep that's the question



I have a brown De Manta tote and I love it!!  I don't feel that it is too large to use an an everyday bag.  I love it so much I bought it in black and gave it to my daughter as a graduation present w/laptop.  I think it will be the perfect school tote/laptop bag for her.

As far as the skulls, I don't think they scream anything.  They are not in your face because they are embossed.  I wish mine had the skulls.


----------



## bfali

Omg I'm stuck campus hoping everything I want won't be gone by the time I get home tonight!!!


----------



## dcblam

gymangel812 said:


> How is the sizing on the double wrap leather skill bracelets. I have small wrists (5.5" around). Will they fit me?
> 
> Also shall I get the koi scarf in silk or pashmina? Is the pashmina just warmer?




I am SO late to this conversation....and have no idea IF anyone has chimed in to let you know that the double wrap will fit your small wrist.  I have one and my wrist size is a 6 and I don't use the tightest hole.......


----------



## carlinha

congrats on those who scored during the sales!!!  can't wait to see them all here!

i wanted to share my latest AMQ purchase... i found this on ebay and i couldn't believe my eyes!!!  one of my most favorite clutches which i had not been able to find until now... (dare i say that i love this version even more than the flesh studded brittania one... but shhhhh don't tell her that!)... i just LOVE how badass she looks!
here she is with her fair sister: *Black with gold studded brittania clutch* 
(clutch twins with *318platinum* now!)














my favorite part?  the *red leather* inside!





and here's my current small clutch family


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> congrats on those who scored during the sales!!!  can't wait to see them all here!
> 
> i wanted to share my latest AMQ purchase... i found this on ebay and i couldn't believe my eyes!!!  one of my most favorite clutches which i had not been able to find until now... (dare i say that i love this version even more than the flesh studded brittania one... but shhhhh don't tell her that!)... i just LOVE how badass she looks!
> here she is with her fair sister: *Black with gold studded brittania clutch*
> (clutch twins with *318platinum* now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite part?  the *red leather* inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's my current small clutch family



Babe, that's QUITE a family! Congrats on the gorgeous new addition  -- they're all fabulous. Wear them in great health!


----------



## 318Platinum

YAY!!!!! We are TWINS!!!!!! I am SO HAPPY THAT YOU GOT THIS!!!! I saw this auction, but it ended before I could tell you about it!!! Glad to know that it was you who grabbed it!!! Congrats, Hunni, and your collection is DROP DEAD STUNNING!!!!! I took her out for a spin two weeks ago, and everyone LOVED it!!! (I have been on the lookout for the Nude one for quite some time now, but every time it popped up, I wasn't ready to get it!! Hopefully, I will get the Nude one day!!!) 


[

QUOTE=carlinha;19099050]congrats on those who scored during the sales!!!  can't wait to see them all here!

i wanted to share my latest AMQ purchase... i found this on ebay and i couldn't believe my eyes!!!  one of my most favorite clutches which i had not been able to find until now... (dare i say that i love this version even more than the flesh studded brittania one... but shhhhh don't tell her that!)... i just LOVE how badass she looks!
here she is with her fair sister: *Black with gold studded brittania clutch* 
(clutch twins with *318platinum* now!)













my favorite part?  the *red leather* inside!





and here's my current small clutch family





[/QUOTE]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Liberty have their presale on!

Just bought this Skull print yellow pashmina from £215 down to £150!!!!!!!!

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/produc...Yellow-Skull-Pashmina-Alexander-McQueen/61174


----------



## nidvicious

Stylish88 said:


> My first Mcqeen purchase .. I just bought this
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98686
> 
> I was planning to buy a white bag this season since I don't have one but for some reason they all seemed so uhh dull to me until I saw this it had so much potential to it I just adore it .. two draw backs though .. first it's way too big I'm more of medium sized handbagger since I'm a shorty and to make things worse I don't wear heels all that much .. the other thing is *don't shoot me please** I don't like the skull print that's all over it .. Don't get me wrong I have nothing against skulls but I just feel it screames TEENAGER for some reason
> 
> Anyway what do you think ? to return or to keep that's the question


Oh my goodness, you're so lucky you snagged that bag! I am really hoping I find such a good deal on it somewhere else D: I missed the sale by a day.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

They also have it in red for £154, plus Samurai Helmut rings for £91


----------



## azureartist

nidvicious said:


> Oh my goodness, you're so lucky you snagged that bag! I am really hoping I find such a good deal on it somewhere else D: I missed the sale by a day.



Check NM - they are having a sale on some bags now!


----------



## nidvicious

Thank you! Unfortunately they don't have the embossed one  I'm holding out for that one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## azureartist

nidvicious said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately they don't have the embossed one  I'm holding out for that one. Fingers crossed!



Yes they do in Vintage Tan - $780! Cheers!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...siloId%3Dcat980731%26navid%3DtopNavSaleValues


----------



## mcq

Are there more ladies going to the exhibition in June who would like to meet up?

I am planning a trip now! So if someone has a good tip for a hostel or something...let me know


----------



## azureartist

carlinha said:


> congrats on those who scored during the sales!!!  can't wait to see them all here!
> 
> i wanted to share my latest AMQ purchase... i found this on ebay and i couldn't believe my eyes!!!  one of my most favorite clutches which i had not been able to find until now... (dare i say that i love this version even more than the flesh studded brittania one... but shhhhh don't tell her that!)... i just LOVE how badass she looks!
> here she is with her fair sister: *Black with gold studded brittania clutch*
> (clutch twins with *318platinum* now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite part?  the *red leather* inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's my current small clutch family



Oh My! Drop dead gorgeous collection *Carlinha*! Is there any clutch you are dying for? Looks like you have them all!


----------



## nidvicious

mcq said:


> Are there more ladies going to the exhibition in June who would like to meet up?
> 
> I am planning a trip now! So if someone has a good tip for a hostel or something...let me know


I just saw it on browns (the bosch tote) ! http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...y_and_leather_tote_bag/Product.aspx?p=3149462 here you go


----------



## nidvicious

azureartist said:


> Yes they do in Vintage Tan - $780! Cheers!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...siloId%3Dcat980731%26navid%3DtopNavSaleValues


*facepalm* sorry! I meant white embossed  but thank you ! I'll probably end up getting that one if I can't find others. I just don't have much in my closet that brown would go with as well as white or black would !


----------



## Kathleen37

carlinha, that is some collection you have there - just fantastic! Love your new clutch, they're all really beautiful!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Guys, need some advice - I have the opportunity to purchase a used Hummingbird silk scarf for £245. I love this scarf, really. Think it's beautiful. Now I'm 99.999999999999% sure it's genuine - that really isn't my issue, I'm just wondering would you purchase a scarf that has no tags? To be honest, I would be looking to keep and love it, so selling on isn't really an issue, but I wonder why am I hesitating?

I guess I'm mad even asking the question, and having taken a moment really think I should just snap it up. I'll need to confirm no damage - it's apparently only been used on a photo shoot and then dry cleaned, so once I get more info, I'll let you's know. Any particular questions I should be asking?

As ever, I appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> Guys, need some advice - I have the opportunity to purchase a used Hummingbird silk scarf for £245. I love this scarf, really. Think it's beautiful. Now I'm 99.999999999999% sure it's genuine - that really isn't my issue, I'm just wondering would you purchase a scarf that has no tags? To be honest, I would be looking to keep and love it, so selling on isn't really an issue, but I wonder why am I hesitating?
> 
> I guess I'm mad even asking the question, and having taken a moment really think I should just snap it up. I'll need to confirm no damage - it's apparently only been used on a photo shoot and then dry cleaned, so once I get more info, I'll let you's know. Any particular questions I should be asking?
> 
> As ever, I appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks



Babe, congrats on finding the beauty! I'd snap it up, tags or no tags. Certain patterns (skulls) are easy to reproduce but I doubt the hummingbird pattern can be. I don't think you'll regret it -- make sure there is no damage, of course unless it's something you can live with and don't look back! Best of luck and  please post photos!


----------



## Kathleen37

hehehe, thanks, SC - you're right, i must be mad to even be asking the question? I've just emailed asking if there are any runs/damage in the scarf.  I'll let you's know how I get on!!

Thanks again

K


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.liberty.co.uk/pws/Catalo...=true&isServiceProduct=false&keywords=mcqueen

Lots of AMQ reductions on Liberty, not just the ones linked in the presale they sent me!


----------



## BittyMonkey

OK, I'm irritated.  New York is SO unhelpful.  I know they have something I want on pre-sale and won't work with the SA I'm working with.

Last year I stopped in on Fashion's Night Out and I don't think they could get any snobbier. They did deign to help me but I did look dressed up.  I saw them blowing off people right and left.

Someone needs to tell them that FNO is actually FOR normal people, and without normal people they don't have a job.  Presale is nothing but good for them so I don't get the high drama.


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> Guys, need some advice - I have the opportunity to purchase a used Hummingbird silk scarf for £245. I love this scarf, really. Think it's beautiful. Now I'm 99.999999999999% sure it's genuine - that really isn't my issue, I'm just wondering would you purchase a scarf that has no tags? To be honest, I would be looking to keep and love it, so selling on isn't really an issue, but I wonder why am I hesitating?
> 
> I guess I'm mad even asking the question, and having taken a moment really think I should just snap it up. I'll need to confirm no damage - it's apparently only been used on a photo shoot and then dry cleaned, so once I get more info, I'll let you's know. Any particular questions I should be asking?
> 
> As ever, I appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks




GO FOR IT!!!!!  I don't think you'll be disappointed as long as its in great condition.  Only other question could be one of smell.  OH, and get the dimensions - just so that you KNOW.

Finding the FASHION scarves can be a challenge.  The classic skull ones are always around and like SC mentioned, the ones that are faked.

CONGRATS - keep us posted and PICS PLEEZE upon arrival!


----------



## dcblam

BittyMonkey said:


> OK, I'm irritated.  New York is SO unhelpful.  I know they have something I want on pre-sale and won't work with the SA I'm working with.
> 
> Last year I stopped in on Fashion's Night Out and I don't think they could get any snobbier. They did deign to help me but I did look dressed up.  I saw them blowing off people right and left.
> 
> Someone needs to tell them that FNO is actually FOR normal people, and without normal people they don't have a job.  Presale is nothing but good for them so I don't get the high drama.




HENCE, contact the folks in LV (Samantha and Matt) who are just lovely to work with.......OR, are you working with an SA at another location and the NYC store is being uncooperative with their own colleagues?????

I've tried calling the NYC and LA stores and found they have excess "snots" .... LOL!  Sheesh.  

Snobs.....who needs 'em!


----------



## BittyMonkey

dcblam said:


> HENCE, contact the folks in LV (Samantha and Matt) who are just lovely to work with.......OR, are you working with an SA at another location and the NYC store is being uncooperative with their own colleagues?????
> 
> I've tried calling the NYC and LA stores and found they have excess "snots" .... LOL!  Sheesh.
> 
> Snobs.....who needs 'em!



I was working with Samantha, and that boutique didn't have either of the items I was looking for.  Before NYC opened after the holiday (they were closed Sunday and Monday) she told me that NYC had *two *of the item I wanted.  I don't know 100% for sure, but I am 90% sure they told her they wouldn't do a charge send under her associate number.  LA did.  So I will wind up with one of two pieces I want with Samantha getting the commission, which was important to me.

She didn't tell me this - I used to work high end retail, and the only reason you wouldn't do a charge send for a fellow SA is if you wanted to keep the item for your own store and/or you didn't want to give the SA the commission.  Assuming the inventory system was accurate, of course.


----------



## bfali

*carlinha*- Congrats on your new clutch!!!  Your whole collection is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## bfali

Everyone- McQueen sale is up on their site.  Not too many scarves!!


----------



## lawchick

mcq said:


> Are there more ladies going to the exhibition in June who would like to meet up?
> 
> I am planning a trip now! So if someone has a good tip for a hostel or something...let me know


 I'll be there June 9-15.  I would be up to meet but I am going to have a jam packed itinerary.  I'm going with a best friend and my sis and my best friend has never been to NYC!
Anyone else going to go to the exhibit during that time?


----------



## Amaryllix

Ooooh, I am seriously considering the Folklore DeManta. *drools* I just love that print! If another purchase doesn't go through I'll probably end up getting this one. 

I got my AMQ World cotton scarf in, it is so pretty! I haven't had a chance to wear it yet though.


----------



## Zombie Girl

OMG I LOVE your Skull Clutch collection!!!!  GORGEOUS!



carlinha said:


> congrats on those who scored during the sales!!!  can't wait to see them all here!
> 
> i wanted to share my latest AMQ purchase... i found this on ebay and i couldn't believe my eyes!!!  one of my most favorite clutches which i had not been able to find until now... (dare i say that i love this version even more than the flesh studded brittania one... but shhhhh don't tell her that!)... i just LOVE how badass she looks!
> here she is with her fair sister: *Black with gold studded brittania clutch*
> (clutch twins with *318platinum* now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite part?  the *red leather* inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's my current small clutch family


----------



## Brennamom

OK, my lovelies, WTF is it about NYC/LA?  Is there a corp office we can send letters to or am I tilting at windmills (yes, I AM that old...)?  I thought Hermes was bad, but at least they had an outlet an individual could write to...Would the 800# be helpful?  Do I need to just deal??


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

OOOH! Be my knuckleduster twin!



The amethyst & gold knuckleduster popped up on the 'Bay and there are two others by the same seller in silver


----------



## nidvicious

Just a heads up. The sale items are up on the AMQ website already ! Happy shopping


----------



## Kathleen37

Oooh, i'd love to be your knuckeduster twin but I got horrid fat fingers so probably wouldn't fit! (still to hear back re the hummingbird - saving the cash for that one!)

I just love that huge big amethyst - that is such a fantastic piece - a real conversation starter i bet! Beautiful!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Brennamom said:


> OK, my lovelies, WTF is it about NYC/LA?  Is there a corp office we can send letters to or am I tilting at windmills (yes, I AM that old...)?  I thought Hermes was bad, but at least they had an outlet an individual could write to...Would the 800# be helpful?  Do I need to just deal??



Well, in the Help section on the website I found this:
*ALEXANDER MCQUEEN HEAD OFFICE*

 				76-78 Clerkenwell Road, London, Ec1M 5QA
					T: (44) 20 7017 8200
					F: (44) 20 7017 8271

So, we'd probably have to complain to England. 

I could see them not caring particularly or saying that the US is a "different company" than the UK - kind of like how Neiman's website business is different from Neiman's brick and mortar.

_Dear Whoever:

We are writing to let you know that the Sales Associates in New York and Los Angeles are snots.  Can you take care of that please?

Cheers,

BittyMonkey_


----------



## dcblam

BittyMonkey said:


> I was working with Samantha, and that boutique didn't have either of the items I was looking for.  Before NYC opened after the holiday (they were closed Sunday and Monday) she told me that NYC had *two *of the item I wanted.  I don't know 100% for sure, but I am 90% sure they told her they wouldn't do a charge send under her associate number.  LA did.  So I will wind up with one of two pieces I want with Samantha getting the commission, which was important to me.
> 
> She didn't tell me this - I used to work high end retail, and the only reason you wouldn't do a charge send for a fellow SA is if you wanted to keep the item for your own store and/or you didn't want to give the SA the commission.  Assuming the inventory system was accurate, of course.




Thanks for the update BittyMonkey......
This awkward situation is so prevalent in high end retail that it makes it so uncomfortable for customers.  Management needs to do something about this other than "splitting the commission".  Whatever happened to superior customer service?????

Glad to hear that you got ONE of the items you wanted.  Sheesh!


----------



## BittyMonkey

dcblam said:


> Thanks for the update BittyMonkey......
> This awkward situation is so prevalent in high end retail that it makes it so uncomfortable for customers.  Management needs to do something about this other than "splitting the commission".  Whatever happened to superior customer service?????
> 
> Glad to hear that you got ONE of the items you wanted.  Sheesh!



I actually got both (that caused some wallet damage, let me tell you) because what I wanted was on the website and I got it right when the website went into sale mode.  It turned out that I could have gotten both items from the website; I was so concerned I would miss them because there were so few floating out there.  

But I guess what I wanted isn't what other people wanted. (I got the Iris cuff and the Cherry Blossom skull pendant.)  Now I just wish in hindsight that I'd waited, because Samantha was so busy she kept confusing what I wanted with other people.  It worked out ok in the end but...ugh.

As for splitting commission, where I worked if you did a charge send for another store, that SA got all of the commission.  You just did it as a professional courtesy.  So if that's the arrangement they have, I can totally see NYC telling LV to go fall on their head.


----------



## icecreamom

just scored the cherry blossom scarf from the website...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Argh, just took delivery of my Skull print pashmina and it has a hole in it and where the label is it looks like the label has been pulled and there are 2 lines of snags about 2-3 inches long


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> Oooh, i'd love to be your knuckeduster twin but I got horrid fat fingers so probably wouldn't fit! (still to hear back re the hummingbird - saving the cash for that one!)
> 
> I just love that huge big amethyst - that is such a fantastic piece - a real conversation starter i bet! Beautiful!!



Well, I have big hands and it's large on me. I still have to take it in to be resized so I think it'll fit. If you decide to get both, that is


----------



## creighbaby

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OOOH! Be my knuckleduster twin!
> 
> 
> 
> The amethyst & gold knuckleduster popped up on the 'Bay and there are two others by the same seller in silver



I got really excited until I saw the price.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

creighbaby said:


> I got really excited until I saw the price.



Maybe they're willing to deal off the Bay?


----------



## Brennamom

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, in the Help section on the website I found this:
> *ALEXANDER MCQUEEN HEAD OFFICE*
> 
> 76-78 Clerkenwell Road, London, Ec1M 5QA
> T: (44) 20 7017 8200
> F: (44) 20 7017 8271
> 
> So, we'd probably have to complain to England.
> 
> I could see them not caring particularly or saying that the US is a "different company" than the UK - kind of like how Neiman's website business is different from Neiman's brick and mortar.
> 
> _Dear Whoever:
> 
> We are writing to let you know that the Sales Associates in New York and Los Angeles are snots.  Can you take care of that please?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BittyMonkey_



Thanks BittyMonkey!  Love your note!!


----------



## IrisVegas

Brennamom said:


> OK, my lovelies, WTF is it about NYC/LA? Is there a corp office we can send letters to or am I tilting at windmills (yes, I AM that old...)? I thought Hermes was bad, but at least they had an outlet an individual could write to...Would the 800# be helpful? Do I need to just deal??


 
Hi girls!
it has been awhile since I have posted - life has a way of taking over - but I check in often!  I'm an official lurker!
Anyways - I went by the Las Vegas store yesterday. it was extremely busy and chaotic. the stock situation is far more limited than it was last time around. HOWEVER! - they do have some knuckledusters and some skull clutches on sale. I bought the red samurai print scarf (pics forthcoming!). as many of you have discovered, the SAs in Vegas are all amazing and everyone I have spoken with is super helpful. Matthew still helps me even though he is not an SAi mentioned Purseforum, and he became elated and said lovely things about all of us  but also said that he and Samantha recieve the bulk of our requests and they have been overwhelmed - I just wanted to personally endorse any of the SAs there. everyone is super sweet and willing to take the time to search and find things. i work just down the way from the store at Bartolotta (restaurant) - if anyone wants SA contact info besides Matthew and Samantha I can go get it i imagine that it may result in faster response times (Matthew said he was personally answering about 70 emails a day!). 
more importantly, have you all seen those crazy Iris shoes? I want them sooooooo bad - my name is Iris so it seems like fate! but they are too much moneys. :shame: What do you all think? are they amazing or crazy?
I


----------



## BittyMonkey

IrisVegas said:


> more importantly, have you all seen those crazy Iris shoes? I want them sooooooo bad - my name is Iris so it seems like fate! but they are too much moneys. :shame: What do you all think? are they amazing or crazy?
> I



Personally I love them.  But:

A) I consider them art and I'm too hard on shoes for it to be worth it and 
B) AMQ shoes don't fit my big flat feet well.  :cry:


----------



## OMGxBecky

IrisVegas said:


> Hi girls!
> it has been awhile since I have posted - life has a way of taking over - but I check in often!  I'm an official lurker!
> Anyways - I went by the Las Vegas store yesterday. it was extremely busy and chaotic. the stock situation is far more limited than it was last time around. HOWEVER! - they do have some knuckledusters and some skull clutches on sale. I bought the red samurai print scarf (pics forthcoming!).



Oh, *please* post a picture of your red samurai, Iris! I have looked all over the web for a non-stock photo of that scarf. I'll bet it is just as fabulous as I think it is!


----------



## creighbaby

IrisVegas said:


> Hi girls!
> it has been awhile since I have posted - life has a way of taking over - but I check in often!  I'm an official lurker!
> Anyways - I went by the Las Vegas store yesterday. it was extremely busy and chaotic. the stock situation is far more limited than it was last time around. HOWEVER! - they do have *some knuckledusters* and some skull clutches on sale.



Do you mean the knuckleduster rings or knuckleduster purses?


----------



## IrisVegas

BittyMonkey said:


> Personally I love them. But:
> 
> A) I consider them art and I'm too hard on shoes for it to be worth it and
> B) AMQ shoes don't fit my big flat feet well. :cry:


 
I know!
i feel the same way but they are so beautiful . the practical side of me cant do it even on sale but i walk by everyday and they haunt me in the shop window... uhg. thank you so much for reigning me in, bitty! 
I


----------



## medievalbun

All these horror stories about the 'tude at the NYC boutique are worrying me. I'll be in town mid June, staying at the Standard in the Meatpacking area, with the McQueen boutique prcatically on my doorstep. I will be basically living out of a carry-on (just a quick trip from Toronto) so I won't be dressing fancy at all (flats for museum-going and shopping). The boutique was to be my first shopping stop, given it's proximity to my hotel, but now I'm wondering, should I even bother at all?? I just don't want to start the trip off on a sour note!


----------



## IrisVegas

creighbaby said:


> Do you mean the knuckleduster rings or knuckleduster purses?


 
they have the purses. the rings are no longer made/available. And ill post a pic of my scarf tonight! the print is simple and minimal but on the most bbeautiful red silk!
seriously, if you havent had a chance, anyone coming to Vegas has to go to the AMQ shop... It is magic in there!
I


----------



## SR22

*Murphys Law & McQueen*

Hi all!  First and foremost, please allow me to apologize for leaving you guys hanging after my last post a couple weeks agoI became busy eloping!!!

It does seem though that I popped back in here with interesting timing, as Im seeing some reference to some snotty customer service in a couple of the stores.  On that note, allow me to share with you all the story of my mcqueen mania of the past few months.  Grab the hankies + popcorn people & get comfortable! 

So it all began circa February.  I spotted this phenomenal piece on Victoria Beckham:







Major swoon.  I tried to downplay its fabulosity in my head, but as much as I tried, I just couldnt deny the obsession that was brewing.  DH (well, DF at the time!) even heard me dreaming about it one night, so we knew I had to succumb

We were planning on getting married in the upcoming months, and I thought it would be the perfect piece to wear to city hall for our marriage certificate schtuff.  So I went to my local AM store here in Los Angeles and they had one in a size 38.  I explained how this was for my wedding so I wanted it perfect, but it was way too tight and the SA (should I name & shame here?? hmm..) determined I needed a 42.  He checked his system and reported that there was only one 42 left in the entire company and it was in NY.  He said he will have it sent over for me and will call me in about a week when it arrives.  I asked if he wanted my credit card to charge it, and he insisted it wouldnt be necessary until it actually arrived.  Ok, if he says so

A week and a half of pure bliss passes, as I count down the days until my dream coat arrives.  I still have not heard from the SA, so I give him a call.  Imagine a brides horror when he dryly responds with Oh oops, I forgot to place your order.  Shock and awe.  As I was picking my jaw up off the ground , he quickly added Dont worry though, the system shows its still there so I will order it right now and you will have it next week.  Ill call you as soon as it comes in.  I had enough on my plate already without needing to add ripping this guys head off to my to-do list, so I figured that, as long as Ill still end up with the coat albeit a week delayed, Ill let it go.  Accidents happen, right?

Sure, accidents do happen.  But sheer stupidity and blatant disregard for a (very well!) paying customer should not!  Another two weeks pass, and still no word from the SA.  Once again, IM the one who calls HIM, inquiring about my order.  This time, his completely uninterested response consisted of Oh, when I called that day to place the order, they said a customer in London has just beat us to it.   Mind you, if he had placed the order the previous week as he originally should have, that coat would have been mine instead of the London customershis error is why I lost out on it.  At this point, I was fuming on so many levels (and it really takes quite a lot to make me mad!).  First of all, could he have had the common courtesy to have immediately called me to inform me, instead of allowing me to carry on for two more weeks thinking my outfit was en route?  Second, he was not the least bit apologetic whatsoever.  Third, he knew this was an extra-meaningful piece since it was for my wedding, and could have invested just an OUNCE of care into it.  And lastly, he never made the effort to offer me any alternatives or creative solutions.  All I got from him was I hope you find something else.  At this point, he had wasted close to a month of my pre-wedding time, and been a major doo-doo head to boot.  Eff that!!!

I sat there fuming and desperate.  I had already planned my whole wedding day outfit around this coat, and I was determined to see it to fruition--not only for fashions sake, but also to defy that stupid SA.  So I cold-called up my next closest AM shop, Las Vegas.  A true gentleman named Matthew answered the phone, and in a panic, I poured my heart out to him about the whole disaster with the LA store .  He seemed to genuinely empathize with me, and agreed to make it his mission to get me that darned coat, one way or another.  Now the fact remained that the company was completely sold out of this piece, so we had to get creative.  Additionally, this was in the weeks leading up to the infamous royal wedding dress & the met exhibit, so the company was in a frenzy.  Yet, in the midst of the madness, the darling Matthew made every effort to find creative solutions (from contacting the few non-AM stores who had bought this piece, to hunting down that London customer and trying to offer to buy it off of her, to even offering me a custom couture re-make of it (but at the same retail price!) though the timeframe would be too tight for my deadline).  I could easily tell that he has really taken my situation to heart and was genuinely making every effort possible to help me.

Low and behold, a couple weeks later, Matthew has promising news for mehe has hunted down the lone sample piece in the depths of a European warehouse, and its on its way!  I breathe a huge sigh of reliefthen it gets stuck in customs for a few weeksfinally arrivesandits the WRONG size!  The tag sure says 42but the coat is a 38!!!  All this drama, and right back to where I started.  I sat down in the pizza shop across from AM and I cried.  Mind you, this was the icing on the cake during one of the most stressful weeks of my life.  I was emotionally exhausted and figured what the hell, let me just go try on the 38 one last time and then admit defeat

Matthew & Samantha were both there as I tried it onsuspense was in the airdefinitely tight, but not THAT far off.  I think all the stress had caused me to lose a little weight since that first day in the LA store.  Matthew suggested we see if we can let out the seams a little and make it work with what weve got.  We studied the fabric and it seemed impossible, as we were certain that it would leave marks.  Darn.  So close yet so far away.  I went to our vegas home that night and cried, round two.

The next afternoon, Matthew called back again.  The sweetheart had had their tailor work overtime to disassemble part of the coat anyways & play with steaming techniques etc. just to test it anyhow---and they found a way to get rid of the leftover stitching marks!  This meant they would be able to let out the seams and make it work for me!!!    (For any of you who know Matthew, this icon actually sort of resembles him!! hehe)

I met Matthew at the store that same day and he personally drove with me to the tailor to oversee the adjustments, and even brought me a yummy cupcake to de-stress me!  They spent the following couple of weeks reworking the whole piece for me and were able to have it ready for me the day before I left for my wedding!  When I called the tailor to coordinate receipt of the coat and settle my account, I was informed that to my surprise, Matthew had already taken care of my (hefty) tailoring bill for me.  Now THIS is what I call customer service, people!!!  :salute:

I finally wore my dream coat to my big day last week and felt absolutely lovely in it .  I am never stepping near the LA store ever again.  They can kiss my a**--Matthew/LV has definitely earned my business for life!!!!! :worthy:


----------



## medievalbun

*SR22* That is just the best SA story ever! Talk about going above and beyond. You've restored my faith (somewhat) in amazing customer service, although I'm still feeling insecure about the NYC boutique and I'm not even there yet! Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## SR22

@medievalbun -- I know, right!??  I was so truly touched by how much he genuinely cared.  Made up for what a bad seed that LA guy was.  & Thank you!!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

My online order from last night (Iris Skull Ring) was cancelled due to "products out of stock." The phone # for CS has a mailbox full recording....and now they are updating the website. Let's hope that there is something left by the time I get home to log in again and see what jewelry might still be available.

In the meantime, any suggestions as to other rings I should look at (or if any of the shops have stock)? I have small fingers (size 6) and wear lots of black (former NYC girl now living in the wilds of PA).

Help would be appreciated as I am in the mood to shop!


----------



## BittyMonkey

SR22, that is amazing.  I think you should write the London HQ and praise Matthew to high heaven, instead of us writing nasty notes about lazy snots.


----------



## *MJ*

I ordered a black silk Skull scarf...my first, and it will be here tomorrow! 

I checked out the Liberty website looking for another, but 25 pounds to ship a scarf to the US is pretty steep!! ush:

Will the LV store do charge send, if they have any scarves left on sale?

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## SR22

BittyMonkey said:


> SR22, that is amazing.  I think you should write the London HQ and praise Matthew to high heaven, instead of us writing nasty notes about lazy snots.



Fantastic idea--I should & I shall!    about the lazy snots...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Izzy's Mom said:


> My online order from last night (Iris Skull Ring) was cancelled due to "products out of stock." The phone # for CS has a mailbox full recording....and now they are updating the website. Let's hope that there is something left by the time I get home to log in again and see what jewelry might still be available.
> 
> In the meantime, any suggestions as to other rings I should look at (or if any of the shops have stock)? I have small fingers (size 6) and wear lots of black (former NYC girl now living in the wilds of PA).
> 
> Help would be appreciated as I am in the mood to shop!



So wierd, I hope they don't cancel my order.  The website still shows your ring is available.

Supposedly there were only 2 of my necklace available on the website and it was a web exclusive.  So really, I'm the ONLY one who wanted this necklace? (The Cherry Blossom gold skull pendant)


----------



## NANI1972

SR22 said:


> *Murphys Law & McQueen*
> 
> Hi all! First and foremost, please allow me to apologize for leaving you guys hanging after my last post a couple weeks agoI became busy eloping!!!
> 
> It does seem though that I popped back in here with interesting timing, as Im seeing some reference to some snotty customer service in a couple of the stores. On that note, allow me to share with you all the story of my mcqueen mania of the past few months. Grab the hankies + popcorn people & get comfortable!
> 
> So it all began circa February. I spotted this phenomenal piece on Victoria Beckham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major swoon. I tried to downplay its fabulosity in my head, but as much as I tried, I just couldnt deny the obsession that was brewing. DH (well, DF at the time!) even heard me dreaming about it one night, so we knew I had to succumb
> 
> We were planning on getting married in the upcoming months, and I thought it would be the perfect piece to wear to city hall for our marriage certificate schtuff. So I went to my local AM store here in Los Angeles and they had one in a size 38. I explained how this was for my wedding so I wanted it perfect, but it was way too tight and the SA (should I name & shame here?? hmm..) determined I needed a 42. He checked his system and reported that there was only one 42 left in the entire company and it was in NY. He said he will have it sent over for me and will call me in about a week when it arrives. I asked if he wanted my credit card to charge it, and he insisted it wouldnt be necessary until it actually arrived. Ok, if he says so
> 
> A week and a half of pure bliss passes, as I count down the days until my dream coat arrives. I still have not heard from the SA, so I give him a call. Imagine a brides horror when he dryly responds with Oh oops, I forgot to place your order. Shock and awe. As I was picking my jaw up off the ground , he quickly added Dont worry though, the system shows its still there so I will order it right now and you will have it next week. Ill call you as soon as it comes in. I had enough on my plate already without needing to add ripping this guys head off to my to-do list, so I figured that, as long as Ill still end up with the coat albeit a week delayed, Ill let it go. Accidents happen, right?
> 
> Sure, accidents do happen. But sheer stupidity and blatant disregard for a (very well!) paying customer should not! Another two weeks pass, and still no word from the SA. Once again, IM the one who calls HIM, inquiring about my order. This time, his completely uninterested response consisted of Oh, when I called that day to place the order, they said a customer in London has just beat us to it.  Mind you, if he had placed the order the previous week as he originally should have, that coat would have been mine instead of the London customershis error is why I lost out on it. At this point, I was fuming on so many levels (and it really takes quite a lot to make me mad!). First of all, could he have had the common courtesy to have immediately called me to inform me, instead of allowing me to carry on for two more weeks thinking my outfit was en route? Second, he was not the least bit apologetic whatsoever. Third, he knew this was an extra-meaningful piece since it was for my wedding, and could have invested just an OUNCE of care into it. And lastly, he never made the effort to offer me any alternatives or creative solutions. All I got from him was I hope you find something else. At this point, he had wasted close to a month of my pre-wedding time, and been a major doo-doo head to boot. Eff that!!!
> 
> I sat there fuming and desperate.  I had already planned my whole wedding day outfit around this coat, and I was determined to see it to fruition--not only for fashions sake, but also to defy that stupid SA. So I cold-called up my next closest AM shop, Las Vegas. A true gentleman named Matthew answered the phone, and in a panic, I poured my heart out to him about the whole disaster with the LA store . He seemed to genuinely empathize with me, and agreed to make it his mission to get me that darned coat, one way or another. Now the fact remained that the company was completely sold out of this piece, so we had to get creative. Additionally, this was in the weeks leading up to the infamous royal wedding dress & the met exhibit, so the company was in a frenzy. Yet, in the midst of the madness, the darling Matthew made every effort to find creative solutions (from contacting the few non-AM stores who had bought this piece, to hunting down that London customer and trying to offer to buy it off of her, to even offering me a custom couture re-make of it (but at the same retail price!) though the timeframe would be too tight for my deadline). I could easily tell that he has really taken my situation to heart and was genuinely making every effort possible to help me.
> 
> Low and behold, a couple weeks later, Matthew has promising news for mehe has hunted down the lone sample piece in the depths of a European warehouse, and its on its way! I breathe a huge sigh of reliefthen it gets stuck in customs for a few weeksfinally arrivesandits the WRONG size!  The tag sure says 42but the coat is a 38!!! All this drama, and right back to where I started. I sat down in the pizza shop across from AM and I cried. Mind you, this was the icing on the cake during one of the most stressful weeks of my life. I was emotionally exhausted and figured what the hell, let me just go try on the 38 one last time and then admit defeat
> 
> Matthew & Samantha were both there as I tried it onsuspense was in the airdefinitely tight, but not THAT far off. I think all the stress had caused me to lose a little weight since that first day in the LA store. Matthew suggested we see if we can let out the seams a little and make it work with what weve got. We studied the fabric and it seemed impossible, as we were certain that it would leave marks. Darn. So close yet so far away. I went to our vegas home that night and cried, round two.
> 
> The next afternoon, Matthew called back again. The sweetheart had had their tailor work overtime to disassemble part of the coat anyways & play with steaming techniques etc. just to test it anyhow---and they found a way to get rid of the leftover stitching marks! This meant they would be able to let out the seams and make it work for me!!!  (For any of you who know Matthew, this icon actually sort of resembles him!! hehe)
> 
> I met Matthew at the store that same day and he personally drove with me to the tailor to oversee the adjustments, and even brought me a yummy cupcake to de-stress me! They spent the following couple of weeks reworking the whole piece for me and were able to have it ready for me the day before I left for my wedding! When I called the tailor to coordinate receipt of the coat and settle my account, I was informed that to my surprise, Matthew had already taken care of my (hefty) tailoring bill for me. Now THIS is what I call customer service, people!!! :salute:
> 
> I finally wore my dream coat to my big day last week and felt absolutely lovely in it . I am never stepping near the LA store ever again. They can kiss my a**--Matthew/LV has definitely earned my business for life!!!!! :worthy:


 Oh my I think I'm gonna cry.....wow what a fabulous ending. It seems as if so many SAs are like the crappy one that you had to deal with from LA. We're the ones buying but they act like we owe them something or they can't be bothered with us. Matthew sounds like a wonderful person!
Congrats on finally getting the coat and bigger congrats on your marriage!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SR22 said:


> *Murphys Law & McQueen*
> 
> Hi all!  First and foremost, please allow me to apologize for leaving you guys hanging after my last post a couple weeks agoI became busy eloping!!!
> 
> It does seem though that I popped back in here with interesting timing, as Im seeing some reference to some snotty customer service in a couple of the stores.  On that note, allow me to share with you all the story of my mcqueen mania of the past few months.  Grab the hankies + popcorn people & get comfortable!
> 
> So it all began circa February.  I spotted this phenomenal piece on Victoria Beckham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major swoon.  I tried to downplay its fabulosity in my head, but as much as I tried, I just couldnt deny the obsession that was brewing.  DH (well, DF at the time!) even heard me dreaming about it one night, so we knew I had to succumb
> 
> We were planning on getting married in the upcoming months, and I thought it would be the perfect piece to wear to city hall for our marriage certificate schtuff.  So I went to my local AM store here in Los Angeles and they had one in a size 38.  I explained how this was for my wedding so I wanted it perfect, but it was way too tight and the SA (should I name & shame here?? hmm..) determined I needed a 42.  He checked his system and reported that there was only one 42 left in the entire company and it was in NY.  He said he will have it sent over for me and will call me in about a week when it arrives.  I asked if he wanted my credit card to charge it, and he insisted it wouldnt be necessary until it actually arrived.  Ok, if he says so
> 
> A week and a half of pure bliss passes, as I count down the days until my dream coat arrives.  I still have not heard from the SA, so I give him a call.  Imagine a brides horror when he dryly responds with Oh oops, I forgot to place your order.  Shock and awe.  As I was picking my jaw up off the ground , he quickly added Dont worry though, the system shows its still there so I will order it right now and you will have it next week.  Ill call you as soon as it comes in.  I had enough on my plate already without needing to add ripping this guys head off to my to-do list, so I figured that, as long as Ill still end up with the coat albeit a week delayed, Ill let it go.  Accidents happen, right?
> 
> Sure, accidents do happen.  But sheer stupidity and blatant disregard for a (very well!) paying customer should not!  Another two weeks pass, and still no word from the SA.  Once again, IM the one who calls HIM, inquiring about my order.  This time, his completely uninterested response consisted of Oh, when I called that day to place the order, they said a customer in London has just beat us to it.   Mind you, if he had placed the order the previous week as he originally should have, that coat would have been mine instead of the London customershis error is why I lost out on it.  At this point, I was fuming on so many levels (and it really takes quite a lot to make me mad!).  First of all, could he have had the common courtesy to have immediately called me to inform me, instead of allowing me to carry on for two more weeks thinking my outfit was en route?  Second, he was not the least bit apologetic whatsoever.  Third, he knew this was an extra-meaningful piece since it was for my wedding, and could have invested just an OUNCE of care into it.  And lastly, he never made the effort to offer me any alternatives or creative solutions.  All I got from him was I hope you find something else.  At this point, he had wasted close to a month of my pre-wedding time, and been a major doo-doo head to boot.  Eff that!!!
> 
> I sat there fuming and desperate.  I had already planned my whole wedding day outfit around this coat, and I was determined to see it to fruition--not only for fashions sake, but also to defy that stupid SA.  So I cold-called up my next closest AM shop, Las Vegas.  A true gentleman named Matthew answered the phone, and in a panic, I poured my heart out to him about the whole disaster with the LA store .  He seemed to genuinely empathize with me, and agreed to make it his mission to get me that darned coat, one way or another.  Now the fact remained that the company was completely sold out of this piece, so we had to get creative.  Additionally, this was in the weeks leading up to the infamous royal wedding dress & the met exhibit, so the company was in a frenzy.  Yet, in the midst of the madness, the darling Matthew made every effort to find creative solutions (from contacting the few non-AM stores who had bought this piece, to hunting down that London customer and trying to offer to buy it off of her, to even offering me a custom couture re-make of it (but at the same retail price!) though the timeframe would be too tight for my deadline).  I could easily tell that he has really taken my situation to heart and was genuinely making every effort possible to help me.
> 
> Low and behold, a couple weeks later, Matthew has promising news for mehe has hunted down the lone sample piece in the depths of a European warehouse, and its on its way!  I breathe a huge sigh of reliefthen it gets stuck in customs for a few weeksfinally arrivesandits the WRONG size!  The tag sure says 42but the coat is a 38!!!  All this drama, and right back to where I started.  I sat down in the pizza shop across from AM and I cried.  Mind you, this was the icing on the cake during one of the most stressful weeks of my life.  I was emotionally exhausted and figured what the hell, let me just go try on the 38 one last time and then admit defeat
> 
> Matthew & Samantha were both there as I tried it onsuspense was in the airdefinitely tight, but not THAT far off.  I think all the stress had caused me to lose a little weight since that first day in the LA store.  Matthew suggested we see if we can let out the seams a little and make it work with what weve got.  We studied the fabric and it seemed impossible, as we were certain that it would leave marks.  Darn.  So close yet so far away.  I went to our vegas home that night and cried, round two.
> 
> The next afternoon, Matthew called back again.  The sweetheart had had their tailor work overtime to disassemble part of the coat anyways & play with steaming techniques etc. just to test it anyhow---and they found a way to get rid of the leftover stitching marks!  This meant they would be able to let out the seams and make it work for me!!!    (For any of you who know Matthew, this icon actually sort of resembles him!! hehe)
> 
> I met Matthew at the store that same day and he personally drove with me to the tailor to oversee the adjustments, and even brought me a yummy cupcake to de-stress me!  They spent the following couple of weeks reworking the whole piece for me and were able to have it ready for me the day before I left for my wedding!  When I called the tailor to coordinate receipt of the coat and settle my account, I was informed that to my surprise, Matthew had already taken care of my (hefty) tailoring bill for me.  Now THIS is what I call customer service, people!!!  :salute:
> 
> I finally wore my dream coat to my big day last week and felt absolutely lovely in it .  I am never stepping near the LA store ever again.  They can kiss my a**--Matthew/LV has definitely earned my business for life!!!!!




CONGRATULATIONS!! Matthew rocks


----------



## dorcast

*SR22 -*

Congratulations on your marriage.

Assuming that Matthew is not the store manager, please write to the manger to praise Matthew.  I would copy Matthew as well so he knows he is appreciated.  Service like that deserves reward, especially in light of the horror stories others have.


----------



## SR22

@ nani1972 -- Indeed it WAS a fabulous ending!  Also, I couldn't agree with you more about too many SA's these days having an attitude problem.  Having a business past in sales myself (not retail, but still), I am well aware that the foundation of sales SHOULD BE all about service!  Unfortunately, it seems that many SA's these days are missing that memo.

@ schanuzercrazy -- Matthew DOES rock!

& Thanks, too, for all the well wishes on my marriage!


----------



## SR22

@ dorcast --  Thank you!!  Actually, Matthew IS the manager, but you gals here are right in that I should send a special shout-out to corporate.  I have already sent him a nice thank you as well.


----------



## nidvicious

@SR22 - that's so amazing ! i'm so happy you got the coat in the end  

@medievalbun - same worries here  I really cannot stand SA's that think they're better above you because of their job. 

@Izzy's Mom - I have really tiny fingers as well ! You're lucky though, size 6 is more common than my size 5  I really love the McQueen Bee ring. I have it in silver  They have adjustable skull ones as well that are always a good choice. There are new rings coming out that are amazing as well !


----------



## nidvicious

Hi Ladies ! I ordered two things off the sale online yesterday and I haven't received shipping confirmation  I'm so worried that they cancelled because the items are out of stock. Did anyone else order the gold leaf clutch and have it confirmed?? 

Thanks xx


----------



## carlinha

thank you ladies for all your wonderful comments!    as you can see i am pretty addicted to his clutches!



mcq said:


> Are there more ladies going to the exhibition in June who would like to meet up?
> 
> I am planning a trip now! So if someone has a good tip for a hostel or something...let me know



*mcq* i will be going the last week of july!  too bad we will miss each other!



Kathleen37 said:


> Guys, need some advice - I have the opportunity to purchase a used Hummingbird silk scarf for £245. I love this scarf, really. Think it's beautiful. Now I'm 99.999999999999% sure it's genuine - that really isn't my issue, I'm just wondering would you purchase a scarf that has no tags? To be honest, I would be looking to keep and love it, so selling on isn't really an issue, but I wonder why am I hesitating?
> 
> I guess I'm mad even asking the question, and having taken a moment really think I should just snap it up. I'll need to confirm no damage - it's apparently only been used on a photo shoot and then dry cleaned, so once I get more info, I'll let you's know. Any particular questions I should be asking?
> 
> As ever, I appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks



*kathleen* this may be too late but DO IT!!!!  it's beautiful!



Brennamom said:


> OK, my lovelies, WTF is it about NYC/LA?  Is there a corp office we can send letters to or am I tilting at windmills (yes, I AM that old...)?  I thought Hermes was bad, but at least they had an outlet an individual could write to...Would the 800# be helpful?  Do I need to just deal??



sigh, i wish there was *brennamom*!  we should all start a petition and when they see how many signatures they get, they should audit the NYC and LA boutiques!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OOOH! Be my knuckleduster twin!
> 
> 
> 
> The amethyst & gold knuckleduster popped up on the 'Bay and there are two others by the same seller in silver



freaking gorgeous *SC* but damn it's expensive!



BittyMonkey said:


> Well, in the Help section on the website I found this:
> *ALEXANDER MCQUEEN HEAD OFFICE*
> 
> 76-78 Clerkenwell Road, London, Ec1M 5QA
> T: (44) 20 7017 8200
> F: (44) 20 7017 8271
> 
> So, we'd probably have to complain to England.
> 
> I could see them not caring particularly or saying that the US is a "different company" than the UK - kind of like how Neiman's website business is different from Neiman's brick and mortar.
> 
> *Dear Whoever:
> 
> We are writing to let you know that the Sales Associates in New York and Los Angeles are snots.  Can you take care of that please?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BittyMonkey*



:lolots: LOVE it *bittymonkey*!!!



icecreamom said:


> just scored the cherry blossom scarf from the website...



woohooo congrats *icecreamom*!  i have this beauty and i love it so much!!!



gunsandbanjos said:


> Argh, just took delivery of my Skull print pashmina and it has a hole in it and where the label is it looks like the label has been pulled and there are 2 lines of snags about 2-3 inches long



oh no *guns*!!!!  where did you buy it from and can you return/exchange it???


----------



## carlinha

IrisVegas said:


> more importantly, have you all seen those crazy Iris shoes? I want them sooooooo bad - my name is Iris so it seems like fate! but they are too much moneys. What do you all think? are they amazing or crazy?



i'm not sure i know what these iris shoes look like, can you post a pic?



OMGxBecky said:


> Oh, *please* post a picture of your red samurai, Iris! I have looked all over the web for a non-stock photo of that scarf. I'll bet it is just as fabulous as I think it is!



not *irisvegas*, but here's pics i have of the red silk samurai scarf courtesy of LV boutique












medievalbun said:


> All these horror stories about the 'tude at the NYC boutique are worrying me. I'll be in town mid June, staying at the Standard in the Meatpacking area, with the McQueen boutique prcatically on my doorstep. I will be basically living out of a carry-on (just a quick trip from Toronto) so I won't be dressing fancy at all (flats for museum-going and shopping). The boutique was to be my first shopping stop, given it's proximity to my hotel, but now I'm wondering, should I even bother at all?? I just don't want to start the trip off on a sour note!



sorry for scaring you off *medievalbun*, but honestly i don't know anyone who has had a positive experience with those 2 boutiques.  i would suggest maybe going dressed to the NINES and i mean decked out in designer stuff.  maybe then they will take you seriously?  



SR22 said:


> *Murphy&#8217;s Law & McQueen&#8230;*
> 
> Hi all!  First and foremost, please allow me to apologize for leaving you guys hanging after my last post a couple weeks ago&#8230;I became busy eloping!!!
> 
> It does seem though that I popped back in here with interesting timing, as I&#8217;m seeing some reference to some &#8220;snotty&#8221; customer service in a couple of the stores.  On that note, allow me to share with you all the story of my mcqueen mania of the past few months.  Grab the hankies + popcorn people & get comfortable!
> 
> So it all began circa February.  I spotted this phenomenal piece on Victoria Beckham:
> 
> Major swoon.  I tried to downplay its fabulosity in my head, but as much as I tried, I just couldn&#8217;t deny the obsession that was brewing.  DH (well, DF at the time!) even heard me dreaming about it one night, so we knew I had to succumb&#8230;
> 
> We were planning on getting married in the upcoming months, and I thought it would be the perfect piece to wear to city hall for our marriage certificate schtuff.  So I went to my local AM store here in Los Angeles and they had one in a size 38.  I explained how this was for my wedding so I wanted it perfect, but it was way too tight and the SA (should I name & shame here?? hmm..) determined I needed a 42.  He checked his system and reported that there was only one 42 left in the entire company and it was in NY.  He said he will have it sent over for me and will call me in about a week when it arrives.  I asked if he wanted my credit card to charge it, and he insisted it wouldn&#8217;t be necessary until it actually arrived.  Ok, if he says so&#8230;
> 
> A week and a half of pure bliss passes, as I count down the days until my dream coat arrives.  I still have not heard from the SA, so I give him a call.  Imagine a bride&#8217;s horror when he dryly responds with &#8220;Oh oops, I forgot to place your order.&#8221;  Shock and awe.  As I was picking my jaw up off the ground , he quickly added &#8220;Don&#8217;t worry though, the system shows it&#8217;s still there so I will order it right now and you will have it next week.  I&#8217;ll call you as soon as it comes in.&#8221;  I had enough on my plate already without needing to add ripping this guy&#8217;s head off to my to-do list, so I figured that, as long as I&#8217;ll still end up with the coat albeit a week delayed, I&#8217;ll let it go.  Accidents happen, right?
> 
> Sure, accidents do happen.  But sheer stupidity and blatant disregard for a (very well!) paying customer should not!  Another two weeks pass, and still no word from the SA.  Once again, I&#8217;M the one who calls HIM, inquiring about my order.  This time, his completely uninterested response consisted of &#8220;Oh, when I called that day to place the order, they said a customer in London has just beat us to it.&#8221;   Mind you, if he had placed the order the previous week as he originally should have, that coat would have been mine instead of the London customer&#8217;s&#8212;his error is why I lost out on it.  At this point, I was fuming on so many levels (and it really takes quite a lot to make me mad!).  First of all, could he have had the common courtesy to have immediately called me to inform me, instead of allowing me to carry on for two more weeks thinking my outfit was en route?  Second, he was not the least bit apologetic whatsoever.  Third, he knew this was an extra-meaningful piece since it was for my wedding, and could have invested just an OUNCE of care into it.  And lastly, he never made the effort to offer me any alternatives or creative solutions.  All I got from him was &#8220;I hope you find something else.&#8221;  At this point, he had wasted close to a month of my pre-wedding time, and been a major doo-doo head to boot.  Eff that!!!
> 
> I sat there fuming and desperate.  I had already planned my whole wedding day outfit around this coat, and I was determined to see it to fruition--not only for fashion&#8217;s sake, but also to defy that stupid SA.  So I cold-called up my next closest AM shop, Las Vegas.  A true gentleman named Matthew answered the phone, and in a panic, I poured my heart out to him about the whole disaster with the LA store .  He seemed to genuinely empathize with me, and agreed to make it his mission to get me that darned coat, one way or another.  Now the fact remained that the company was completely sold out of this piece, so we had to get creative.  Additionally, this was in the weeks leading up to the infamous royal wedding dress & the met exhibit, so the company was in a frenzy.  Yet, in the midst of the madness, the darling Matthew made every effort to find creative solutions (from contacting the few non-AM stores who had bought this piece, to hunting down that London customer and trying to offer to buy it off of her, to even offering me a custom couture re-make of it (but at the same retail price!) though the timeframe would be too tight for my deadline).  I could easily tell that he has really taken my situation to heart and was genuinely making every effort possible to help me.
> 
> Low and behold, a couple weeks later, Matthew has promising news for me&#8212;he has hunted down the lone sample piece in the depths of a European warehouse, and it&#8217;s on its way!  I breathe a huge sigh of relief&#8230;then it gets stuck in customs for a few weeks&#8230;finally arrives&#8230;and&#8230;it&#8217;s the WRONG size!  The tag sure says 42&#8230;but the coat is a 38!!!  All this drama, and right back to where I started.  I sat down in the pizza shop across from AM and I cried.  Mind you, this was the icing on the cake during one of the most stressful weeks of my life.  I was emotionally exhausted and figured what the hell, let me just go try on the 38 one last time and then admit defeat&#8230;
> 
> Matthew & Samantha were both there as I tried it on&#8230;suspense was in the air&#8230;definitely tight, but not THAT far off.  I think all the stress had caused me to lose a little weight since that first day in the LA store.  Matthew suggested we see if we can let out the seams a little and make it work with what we&#8217;ve got.  We studied the fabric and it seemed impossible, as we were certain that it would leave marks.  Darn.  So close yet so far away.  I went to our vegas home that night and cried, round two.
> 
> The next afternoon, Matthew called back again.  The sweetheart had had their tailor work overtime to disassemble part of the coat anyways & play with steaming techniques etc. just to test it anyhow---and they found a way to get rid of the leftover stitching marks!  This meant they would be able to let out the seams and make it work for me!!!    (For any of you who know Matthew, this icon actually sort of resembles him!! hehe)
> 
> I met Matthew at the store that same day and he personally drove with me to the tailor to oversee the adjustments, and even brought me a yummy cupcake to de-stress me!  They spent the following couple of weeks reworking the whole piece for me and were able to have it ready for me the day before I left for my wedding!  When I called the tailor to coordinate receipt of the coat and settle my account, I was informed that to my surprise, Matthew had already taken care of my (hefty) tailoring bill for me.  Now THIS is what I call customer service, people!!!
> 
> I finally wore my dream coat to my big day last week and felt absolutely lovely in it .  I am never stepping near the LA store ever again.  They can kiss my a**--Matthew/LV has definitely earned my business for life!!!!!



first, congrats on your wedding *SR22*.  this story made me cry.  matthew and samantha and the LV boutique are amazing.  thank god for them! 



Izzy's Mom said:


> My online order from last night (Iris Skull Ring) was cancelled due to "products out of stock." The phone # for CS has a mailbox full recording....and now they are updating the website. Let's hope that there is something left by the time I get home to log in again and see what jewelry might still be available.



so sorry *izzy*!  have you tried contacting LV boutique to see if they have it?


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW!!! You know, at first I thought that scarf was HIDEOUS!! But seeing an actual photo of it makes me wanna cry because I want it sooooo bad now, but I am investing all of my money that have left in Loubies right now.  It is truly stunning and I go through this EERY SINGLE TIME with McQueen fashion scarves!! I see them online or on a dept. store's site and i'm like "it's pretty, but I don't know", and then I see an actual photo of it, and I'm sad because I have to miss out on it because it was more fabulous than I could ever imagine!!!  Hopefully, when I am ready for it, I can still get it from McQueen. CONGRATS on the scarf!!!! 






carlinha said:


> i'm not sure i know what these iris shoes look like, can you post a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> not *irisvegas*, but here's pics i have of the red silk samurai scarf courtesy of LV boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for scaring you off *medievalbun*, but honestly i don't know anyone who has had a positive experience with those 2 boutiques.  i would suggest maybe going dressed to the NINES and i mean decked out in designer stuff.  maybe then they will take you seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> first, congrats on your wedding *SR22*.  this story made me cry.  matthew and samantha and the LV boutique are amazing.  thank god for them!
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry *izzy*!  have you tried contacting LV boutique to see if they have it?


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! You know, at first I thought that scarf was HIDEOUS!! But seeing an actual photo of it makes me wanna cry because I want it sooooo bad now, but I am investing all of my money that have left in Loubies right now.  It is truly stunning and I go through this EERY SINGLE TIME with McQueen fashion scarves!! I see them online or on a dept. store's site and i'm like "it's pretty, but I don't know", and then I see an actual photo of it, and I'm sad because I have to miss out on it because it was more fabulous than I could ever imagine!!!  Hopefully, when I am ready for it, I can still get it from McQueen. CONGRATS on the scarf!!!!



i know what you mean *318*!  but no i didn't purchase the scarf, these are just pics the boutique sent me.  *irisvegas* is the lucky one who got this scarf... i do have another scarf coming soon


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> i know what you mean *318*!  but no i didn't purchase the scarf, these are just pics the boutique sent me.  *irisvegas* is the lucky one who got this scarf... i do have another scarf coming soon



Oh okay, sorry. lol. I hope they have more in stock. I could always contact Sam to see. You got the Cherry Blossom, right? I kinda like the Koi Silk one, but I am on the fence with that one, too. lol. I know it is going to end up being fab though.


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Oh okay, sorry. lol. I hope they have more in stock. I could always contact Sam to see. You got the Cherry Blossom, right? I kinda like the Koi Silk one, but I am on the fence with that one, too. lol. I know it is going to end up being fab though.



yeah so far i have the cherry blossom and the leopard skull pashmina... which koi silk one do you like?  i think it came it black, blue and pink....

i want SOOOO MANY AMQ items!!!!  money tree where are you??!?!!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> yeah so far i have the cherry blossom and the leopard skull pashmina... which koi silk one do you like?  i think it came it black, blue and pink....
> 
> i want SOOOO MANY AMQ items!!!!  money tree where are you??!?!!



LMAO, the blue one. I don't believe I saw the black one, and i faintly remember the Pink. LOL, I keep cutting branches off of my Money tree, and I NEVER give it time to grow!!! lol. I am actually going to stay off of TPF for 6-12 months starting after my last purchase (Loubies), because I have spent WAAAAY too much this year.


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> LMAO, the blue one. I don't believe I saw the black one, and i faintly remember the Pink. LOL, I keep cutting branches off of my Money tree, and I NEVER give it time to grow!!! lol. I am actually going to stay off of TPF for 6-12 months starting after my last purchase (Loubies), because I have spent WAAAAY too much this year.



here's the black one:





pink:





and of course the blue:





i know what you mean, TPF is dangerous!!!  i can't imagine not logging onto it though!


----------



## SR22

@ nidvicious -- Thank you!  ME TOO!!  hehe 

@ carlinha -- Thank you too!  If I didn't know me, this would probably make me cry too!  lol.  Matt & the LV crew are definitely amazing!!


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG, OMG, OMG !!!!!  , SEE THIS IS WHY I KNOW I WILL HAVE TO STAY OFF OF TPF, BECAUSE I WANT THEM ALL!!!! You are such the Enabler, Carlinha!!! SUCH THE ENABLER! 





carlinha said:


> here's the black one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know what you mean, TPF is dangerous!!!  i can't imagine not logging onto it though!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG !!!!!  , SEE THIS IS WHY I KNOW I WILL HAVE TO STAY OFF OF TPF, BECAUSE I WANT THEM ALL!!!! You are such the Enabler, Carlinha!!! SUCH THE ENABLER!



 yes i've been called that before... not to tempt you further, but all three are 40% off sale... (retail $475 now around $285)


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> yes i've been called that before... not to tempt you further, but all three are 40% off sale... (retail $475 now around $285)




LOL, yes, I know!!! That is what makes it so darn hard for me!!!! They are all on sale, and i have prior commitments, so it's real torture for me to be on here, especially right now!!! lol  How has your Black Gold-Studded beauty been treating you so far?? I am HEAD-OVER-HEELS with mine. I just bought a Gold Ferragamo Card Slot for it (I know it's a little unnecessary, but I have a few dinks on the red leather, so I figured why not). lol


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> LOL, yes, I know!!! That is what makes it so darn hard for me!!!! They are all on sale, and i have prior commitments, so it's real torture for me to be on here, especially right now!!! lol  How has your Black Gold-Studded beauty been treating you so far?? I am HEAD-OVER-HEELS with mine. I just bought a Gold Ferragamo Card Slot for it (I know it's a little unnecessary, but I have a few dinks on the red leather, so I figured why not). lol



ahhh ok that's understood babe!  don't worry there will be other more amazing scarves coming out in the future!

i am HEAD OVER HEELS with my clutch too... i just love the red leather inside, it's such a great surprise when you open the clutch!!!  i haven't had a chance to take her out for a spin yet, but maybe this weekend!

here's a pic i took while playing around with stuff today  obsessed!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> ahhh ok that's understood babe!  don't worry there will be other more amazing scarves coming out in the future!
> 
> i am HEAD OVER HEELS with my clutch too... i just love the red leather inside, it's such a great surprise when you open the clutch!!!  i haven't had a chance to take her out for a spin yet, but maybe this weekend!
> 
> here's a pic i took while playing around with stuff today  obsessed!!!!



HAHAH, thats too cute!!! I LOVE IT!!! I know what you mean. I just took it out two weekends ago for the very first time. lol I know I have had it for a few months now, but I will now start to take it out more. I know I will have it with me when going out on the town in Chicago next week. There is a very high end store called Ikram in Chicago that I HAVE to stop by to see. Hopefully, it is EVERYTHING I dream that it is. (Keeping a padlock on my clutch before & after I walk in)


----------



## lawchick

SR22 said:


> *Murphys Law & McQueen*
> 
> 
> 
> So it all began circa February.  I spotted this phenomenal piece on Victoria Beckham:
> 
> ...............
> 
> I finally wore my dream coat to my big day last week and felt absolutely lovely in it .  I am never stepping near the LA store ever again.  They can kiss my a**--Matthew/LV has definitely earned my business for life!!!!! :worthy:



After reading your story I think I'm in love with Matthew!   What a great story.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> ahhh ok that's understood babe!  don't worry there will be other more amazing scarves coming out in the future!
> 
> i am HEAD OVER HEELS with my clutch too... i just love the red leather inside, it's such a great surprise when you open the clutch!!!  i haven't had a chance to take her out for a spin yet, but maybe this weekend!
> 
> here's a pic i took while playing around with stuff today  obsessed!!!!



Absolutely gorgeous 

I want to be a fly on the wall of your closet and just stare at stuff


----------



## gunsandbanjos

carlinha said:


> oh no *guns*!!!!  where did you buy it from and can you return/exchange it???


 
Bought it from the Liberty Presale, have emailed them but they havent got back to me. Will phone later.


----------



## Kathleen37

Similar thing happened when I bought my cream Glory Skull pash from Matches - whoever had attached the Matches tag, had pulled off one side of the AM tag sewn onto the scarf and made a small hole/few pulls. 

They never got back to me so that has put me off purchasing from them again

Hope you get a new scarf - I think Liberty's customer service is ok.


----------



## fairygirl

oh no katheleen37, I am sorry that happened to you too. I can understand how you feel. It's so frustrating the customer service is so bad . I wish they got back to you, at least to explain what happened. So the best thing is not to buy from them again.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just spoke to a nice man on the phone at Liberty, they dont have any of the pashminas left in yellow, he is going to see if they have the red in stock and will phone me back.


----------



## Suzie

I recently bought this scarf and I love the dark red. I now have 4 McQueen scarves and I love them all.


----------



## icecreamom

carlinha said:


> woohooo congrats *icecreamom*!  i have this beauty and i love it so much!!!


 I know girl, you were the inspiration behind this purchase, LOL!


----------



## BittyMonkey

318Platinum said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG !!!!!  , SEE THIS IS WHY I KNOW I WILL HAVE TO STAY OFF OF TPF, BECAUSE I WANT THEM ALL!!!! You are such the Enabler, Carlinha!!! SUCH THE ENABLER!



OMG.  LOL.  :lolots:


----------



## mcq

@ Lawchick: Have fun with your sis and best friend!

@ Medievalbun: Don't worry about them. They are the ones in the store behind the desk (can you say that) you are the one that buys the stuff!
They have absolutely no reason to be arrogant or anything else.
Just show them some teeth! 

@ SR22: Congrats! And what a great story .

And are there any sales coming up in NY that you shouldn't miss?
Although I don't think I will buying AMQ there, because it's less expensive in London!


----------



## OMGxBecky

carlinha said:


> not *irisvegas*, but here's pics i have of the red silk samurai scarf courtesy of LV boutique



OMG, it's more beautiful than I had imagined! 
Thanks for the picture!


----------



## OMGxBecky

Suzie said:


> I recently bought this scarf and I love the dark red. I now have 4 McQueen scarves and I love them all.




What a gorgeous shade of red! 
Do you know what year it is?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

BittyMonkey said:


> So wierd, I hope they don't cancel my order. The website still shows your ring is available.
> 
> Supposedly there were only 2 of my necklace available on the website and it was a web exclusive. So really, I'm the ONLY one who wanted this necklace? (The Cherry Blossom gold skull pendant)


 
It was still on the website when I got home last night so I reordered it...along with a few other pieces. Let's see if I get a confirmation later today!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

carlinha said:


> so sorry *izzy*! have you tried contacting LV boutique to see if they have it?


 
I will wait until later today and then contact LV as you suggest. Never even thought to venture into the NYC boutique when I was there to see the exhibit 2 weeks -- intend I spent my shopping time at Jeffrey's where all the SAs were just lovely. But having read the 'tude issues with the NYC boutique it sounds like being a long-distance shopper with LV is the way to go!


----------



## Samia

Hello ladies!! I love this thread!
I just want to share two of my AMQ's, skull scarf and my bag, I don't know the exact name but I think the tag said Shoulder Ziggie.


----------



## Suzie

OMGxBecky said:


> What a gorgeous shade of red!
> Do you know what year it is?


 
No I am not sure, is it written somewhere on the tag?


----------



## Suzie

If it helps this is the listing, the seller was recommended on this thread and as the McQueen website do not ship to Australia this was the best way for me to get my two favourite colours.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150604145609&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## SR22

@ lawchick -- I know, right??  I'm totally down to start a fan club! LoL!!!

@ mcq -- Thank you!  The things we will do for fashion... :girlwhack:


----------



## chemistshmemist

Hello all!

I've been lurking, not posting because life has been waaaay too hectic!

*EVERYONE, *all your McQueens are so lovely! The new accessory purchases are making me itchy for a new one of my own, although, this is where a question needs to be asked:

I have a formal event to go to in September, which demands a suit. I'm relatively in the market for a new one, and was wondering if, by any chance of observation, you guys think a McQueen suit (especially now, on sale!) would be a good investment?

Thanks for any insights! XD


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chemistshmemist said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking, not posting because life has been waaaay too hectic!
> 
> *EVERYONE, *all your McQueens are so lovely! The new accessory purchases are making me itchy for a new one of my own, although, this is where a question needs to be asked:
> 
> I have a formal event to go to in September, which demands a suit. I'm relatively in the market for a new one, and was wondering if, by any chance of observation, you guys think a McQueen suit (especially now, on sale!) would be a good investment?
> 
> Thanks for any insights! XD



ABSOLUTELY!! He's known for his incredible tailoring -- I would definitely invest in a piece you'll wear for years because it WILL look good for years to come.


----------



## chemistshmemist

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ABSOLUTELY!! He's known for his incredible tailoring -- I would definitely invest in a piece you'll wear for years because it WILL look good for years to come.



IKR! haha! I know he has this whole history in coming from Saville Row and all that, and I LOVE the fit of his clothes, because I'm on the small side, so the European cut is definitely for me. I was just wondering if it would've been a better choice to go with... well... more "well known" designers at the game.

Then again, by posting on this forum, I guess I was at least subconsciously fishing for a particular answer!


----------



## SR22

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ABSOLUTELY!! He's known for his incredible tailoring -- I would definitely invest in a piece you'll wear for years because it WILL look good for years to come.



I wholeheartedly agree!!  As the daughter of a fashion designer, I was always raised to know that impeccable tailoring will single-handedly make or break a piece...and mcqueen's tailoring is pure perfection.


----------



## azureartist

nidvicious said:


> *facepalm* sorry! I meant white embossed  but thank you ! I'll probably end up getting that one if I can't find others. I just don't have much in my closet that brown would go with as well as white or black would !



It's back up on Net-a Porter now. I could not PM you! Good luck!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Have a looksee - do you's think this is fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQ...essories_UK&hash=item1e640e2cd2#ht_571wt_1139

I was just looking (saving cash for other things) but I noticed the picture of the tags - never seen once stitched all round like that? I know the skull scarves get faked all the time, but do you think someone would have taken the time to fake this one?

This seller has a Koi scarf too, and the tag on that looks ok.

Anyone any thoughts? Like I said, not looking to purchase, but just curious?


----------



## Kathleen37

carlinha said:


>



Carlinha - I love this picture - we're leapard pashmina twins - I soooo love your clutches, I hope I can get one some day! And isn't that pash so lovely and soft  - I have to stop myself occasionally stroking it when I have it on!


----------



## Kathleen37

Thanks, Fairygirl, I was gutted, but really, it isn't too bad and not noticeable when it's on. 

Suzie, your scarf is lovely - what a beautiful shade of red!

Samia, love your bag and scarf!

Chemist - definitely go for a suit - definitely an investment piece -as well of course as being just a beautiful piece of tailoring. Wish I could myself one!

SR22 - just wanted to add; what a story! That Mathew sounds like a diamond!


----------



## carlinha

gunsandbanjos said:


> Just spoke to a nice man on the phone at Liberty, they dont have any of the pashminas left in yellow, he is going to see if they have the red in stock and will phone me back.



good luck *guns*!  the red is beautiful too!



Suzie said:


> I recently bought this scarf and I love the dark red. I now have 4 McQueen scarves and I love them all.



gorgeous *suzie*, congrats!



icecreamom said:


> I know girl, you were the inspiration behind this purchase, LOL!



awwww   can't wait for you to get it!



chemistshmemist said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking, not posting because life has been waaaay too hectic!
> 
> *EVERYONE, *all your McQueens are so lovely! The new accessory purchases are making me itchy for a new one of my own, although, this is where a question needs to be asked:
> 
> I have a formal event to go to in September, which demands a suit. I'm relatively in the market for a new one, and was wondering if, by any chance of observation, you guys think a McQueen suit (especially now, on sale!) would be a good investment?
> 
> Thanks for any insights! XD



definitely go for it *chemist*!  the tailoring is amazing.



Kathleen37 said:


> Have a looksee - do you's think this is fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQ...essories_UK&hash=item1e640e2cd2#ht_571wt_1139
> 
> I was just looking (saving cash for other things) but I noticed the picture of the tags - never seen once stitched all round like that? I know the skull scarves get faked all the time, but do you think someone would have taken the time to fake this one?
> 
> This seller has a Koi scarf too, and the tag on that looks ok.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts? Like I said, not looking to purchase, but just curious?



yeah that looks fishy.... i only have 2 scarves but the tag is definitely not stitched all around like that... i don't have past season scarves though, so could it have been how it was in the past?  



Kathleen37 said:


> Carlinha - I love this picture - we're leapard pashmina twins - I soooo love your clutches, I hope I can get one some day! And isn't that pash so lovely and soft  - I have to stop myself occasionally stroking it when I have it on!



thanks *kathleen*!  i know it is so soft, i DO stroke it when i have it on!  :giggles:


----------



## nidvicious

azureartist said:


> It's back up on Net-a Porter now. I could not PM you! Good luck!!!


Thank you SO much !!! I bought it


----------



## nidvicious

Ladies ! I am so upset. AMQ messed up my order when I was trying to purchase the gold leaf embossed clutch and now it's sold out everywhere ! They couldn't do anything for me. Does anyone know where to get it for around the same sale price??? It was a birthday present for my mom and she was so excited :cry:


----------



## coachâ¥

I began my annual hunt looking for a pair of prescription glasses, and came to find that Alexander McQueen has an eyeglasses line. Do any of you have a pair or have had? Do/did they hold up well? Where did you purchase them?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

coach&#9829;;19136312 said:
			
		

> I began my annual hunt looking for a pair of prescription glasses, and came to find that Alexander McQueen has an eyeglasses line. Do any of you have a pair or have had? Do/did they hold up well? Where did you purchase them?


 
I didnt know they did prescription? Would love AMQ glasses, i need to replace my Chanel ones soon (dont really want to as they are beautiful, but i may be persuaded if i can get some McQueen ones)


----------



## BittyMonkey

nidvicious said:


> Ladies ! I am so upset. AMQ messed up my order when I was trying to purchase the gold leaf embossed clutch and now it's sold out everywhere ! They couldn't do anything for me. Does anyone know where to get it for around the same sale price??? It was a birthday present for my mom and she was so excited :cry:



Ohhh, that's terrible.  I'm sorry.


----------



## madeofdreams

*nidvicious*: have you tried the .com? If it's not available, maybe wait for the UK sale? I am assuming you ordered yours from the boutiques and they screwed it up but if not, there are 3 boutiques in US - New York, LA & Vegas. Last resort is to check shopstyle.com where they consolidate stuff online. Good luck! 

On a side note, I looooove all things AMQ to death but how is everyone liking the Sarah Burton collection thus far? I am relatively new at AMQ and have only owned 4 scarves thus far (still saving up for the amazing clutches, and then the clothings (OMG)) so I keep a keen eye out for the scarves collection when possible. Comparing the fashion scarves from AMQ's last collection (angels and devils which I own and will never ever wear, stone angel, the lions etc) to the post-AMQ collection (cherry blossom skulls, linear bars with skulls), the new Fashion Scarves collection (or maybe not so new - i.e. those on sale at the moment) just seem to lack that wowness for me. I mean I love how the cherry blossom is paired beautifully with the skulls but hmmmm.... Just wondering if anyone felt the same as me?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Harvey Nichols have 20% off at the moment using code 'summer2011' some nice AMQ bits online. Think it ends tonight.

http://www.harveynichols.com/factfi...Queen&productsPerPage=all&q=Alexander+McQueen


----------



## azureartist

madeofdreams said:


> On a side note, I looooove all things AMQ to death but how is everyone liking the Sarah Burton collection thus far? I am relatively new at AMQ and have only owned 4 scarves thus far (still saving up for the amazing clutches, and then the clothings (OMG)) so I keep a keen eye out for the scarves collection when possible. Comparing the fashion scarves from AMQ's last collection (angels and devils which I own and will never ever wear, stone angel, the lions etc) to the post-AMQ collection (cherry blossom skulls, linear bars with skulls), the new Fashion Scarves collection (or maybe not so new - i.e. those on sale at the moment) just seem to lack that wowness for me. I mean I love how the cherry blossom is paired beautifully with the skulls but hmmmm.... Just wondering if anyone felt the same as me?



*Madeofdreams* - I am a new collector like you and I tend to agree with you for the most part. In the new collection, I like the scarves that look like they _may_ have been on the drawing board when Alexander was still alive (at least I'd like to think so). I love, LOVE the intricacies in the Angels and Devils, Catacomb Bones, Reptillia, etc. and seek out those kinds of designs.

It would be great if someone can post a lookbook or photos of fashion scarves from years gone by to share. But sadly IMHO - his last collection was his best. What a genius!


----------



## nidvicious

madeofdreams said:


> *nidvicious*: have you tried the .com? If it's not available, maybe wait for the UK sale? I am assuming you ordered yours from the boutiques and they screwed it up but if not, there are 3 boutiques in US - New York, LA & Vegas. Last resort is to check shopstyle.com where they consolidate stuff online. Good luck!
> 
> On a side note, I looooove all things AMQ to death but how is everyone liking the Sarah Burton collection thus far? I am relatively new at AMQ and have only owned 4 scarves thus far (still saving up for the amazing clutches, and then the clothings (OMG)) so I keep a keen eye out for the scarves collection when possible. Comparing the fashion scarves from AMQ's last collection (angels and devils which I own and will never ever wear, stone angel, the lions etc) to the post-AMQ collection (cherry blossom skulls, linear bars with skulls), the new Fashion Scarves collection (or maybe not so new - i.e. those on sale at the moment) just seem to lack that wowness for me. I mean I love how the cherry blossom is paired beautifully with the skulls but hmmmm.... Just wondering if anyone felt the same as me?


I've checked everywhere. I actually spoke to a SA that told me that the entire company is sold out. I found it for full price but hesitated to buy it since I almost had it for 1000 dollars off. I called today knowing I had to get it for her regardless of the price and someone snapped it up  

So if anyone sees it please let me know !!!

As far as Sarah Burton for McQueen, I think she's perfect. She isn't trying to be him or replace him while moving the brand forward and still creating amazing pieces. If you've seen the newer accessories that are coming out this fall, they are to die for! Honestly, I don't think it's fair to compare her work to McQueen's in sense of subject. Quality, it is the exact same because she worked alongside him for 14 years. I personally think it's smart of her to hold off on the wow factor while everyone recovers from the thought that it is no longer McQueen himself behind the brand.


----------



## ReRe

I bought scarves from AMQ before, and have recently purchased the cherry blossom skull scarf, I'm still liking the scarf line.


----------



## Brennamom

coach&#9829;;19136312 said:
			
		

> I began my annual hunt looking for a pair of prescription glasses, and came to find that Alexander McQueen has an eyeglasses line. Do any of you have a pair or have had? Do/did they hold up well? Where did you purchase them?


 


gunsandbanjos said:


> I didnt know they did prescription? Would love AMQ glasses, i need to replace my Chanel ones soon (dont really want to as they are beautiful, but i may be persuaded if i can get some McQueen ones)


 
I tried this last year, but unless you are near NYC or LA, you will be hard-pressed to find them to try on....I found them on-line but I can't buy glasses w/o trying them on first.  The shipping to-and-back was prohibitive.  I found the same prob w/Chanel too, once they pulled the line from 99% of the optomatrists that carried them.  I think the line is licenced to Safilo still, but they were unable to help me find a local outlet that carried them.  Here's an on-line:http://www.bestbuyeyeglasses.com/alexander-mcqueen-eyeglasses.html

Good luck!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Brennamom said:


> I tried this last year, but unless you are near NYC or LA, you will be hard-pressed to find them to try on....I found them on-line but I can't buy glasses w/o trying them on first.  The shipping to-and-back was prohibitive.  I found the same prob w/Chanel too, once they pulled the line from 99% of the optomatrists that carried them.  I think the line is licenced to Safilo still, but they were unable to help me find a local outlet that carried them.  Here's an on-line:http://www.bestbuyeyeglasses.com/alexander-mcqueen-eyeglasses.html
> 
> Good luck!


 
Hmm. Edinburgh is a little far from LA and NYC

I love my Chanel glasses and if i can't get AMQ i would love another pair of them. Hope i can find some locally!


----------



## medievalbun

I posted on the 'authenticate this apparel' thread, but I thought I should ask here as well if anyone has experience with seller *zonkers0* on ebay and whether his McQueen samples are authentic?

Here is an example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190541647323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## medievalbun

Just reading all the latest posts and wanted to say thank-you to *mcq*, *nidvicious* & *carlinha* for your thoughts & comments regarding the NYC boutique. I will let you all know my experience after my trip!


----------



## Kathleen37

Has anyone heard if/when the AM.co.uk sale will be starting? Or the UK Net a porter sale?

Thanks

K


----------



## carlinha

nidvicious said:


> Ladies ! I am so upset. AMQ messed up my order when I was trying to purchase the gold leaf embossed clutch and now it's sold out everywhere ! They couldn't do anything for me. Does anyone know where to get it for around the same sale price??? It was a birthday present for my mom and she was so excited :cry:



oh no!  i am so sorry to hear that!  i know one was on sale on ebay a few weeks ago but it's since ended.  i will let you know if i find out anything!



coach&#9829;;19136312 said:
			
		

> I began my annual hunt looking for a pair of prescription glasses, and came to find that Alexander McQueen has an eyeglasses line. Do any of you have a pair or have had? Do/did they hold up well? Where did you purchase them?



oh i didn't know they carried rx glasses!  that is cool!



medievalbun said:


> Just reading all the latest posts and wanted to say thank-you to *mcq*, *nidvicious* & *carlinha* for your thoughts & comments regarding the NYC boutique. I will let you all know my experience after my trip!



good luck *medieval*!


----------



## carlinha

i wanted to share with you all my only sale purchase of the season thus far... i always loved this scarf so i was overjoyed when i found out it was going on sale!!!

may i present the beautiful Blue Koi silk scarf! 
without flash





with flash


----------



## medievalbun

Wow, totally vibrant and gorgeous* carlinha*! Enjoy!


----------



## regeens

Absolutely stunning *carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

medievalbun said:


> Wow, totally vibrant and gorgeous* carlinha*! Enjoy!





regeens said:


> Absolutely stunning *carlinha*!



 ladies!  *R* i know you can't wait to get yours too!


----------



## azureartist

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share with you all my only sale purchase of the season thus far... i always loved this scarf so i was overjoyed when i found out it was going on sale!!!
> 
> may i present the beautiful Blue Koi silk scarf!
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



Really beautiful on you Carlinha! The blues really suit you! Thank you for sharing. 

Wow - I just noticed the snake coming out of the fish's mouth. Amazing artwork!


----------



## Suzie

Carlinha, it is stunning on you, if you don't mind me asking where did you purchase it? I would love to add it to my collection.


----------



## carlinha

azureartist said:


> Really beautiful on you Carlinha! The blues really suit you! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Wow - I just noticed the snake coming out of the fish's mouth. Amazing artwork!



thanks *azure*!  yeah the detail is amazing!  the more you look the more you find!




Suzie said:


> Carlinha, it is stunning on you, if you don't mind me asking where did you purchase it? I would love to add it to my collection.



*suzie* i purchased it from LV boutique on sale 40% off retail... if they still have any left, please call and ask for samantha!


----------



## <3morningafter.

Omg... No words. That koi scarf is amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## Suzie

carlinha said:


> thanks *azure*! yeah the detail is amazing! the more you look the more you find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *suzie* i purchased it from LV boutique on sale 40% off retail... if they still have any left, please call and ask for samantha!


 
Hi carlinha, I am sorry I am from Australia, do you mean the Las Vegas boutique? I wonder if i can purchase via email and collect it when I am there in July?


----------



## carlinha

Suzie said:


> Hi carlinha, I am sorry I am from Australia, do you mean the Las Vegas boutique? I wonder if i can purchase via email and collect it when I am there in July?



oh yes sorry Las Vegas boutique.  they can also ship to Australia if you prefer!


----------



## Suzie

carlinha said:


> oh yes sorry Las Vegas boutique. they can also ship to Australia if you prefer!


 
Thank you for your reply. Do you have an email contact for them as it might be easier than calling with the time difference for me?


----------



## regeens

PMed you Suzie.


----------



## Suzie

regeens said:


> PMed you Suzie.



Thank you so much regeens!


----------



## madeofdreams

*carlinha*: that's amazing!! Heartiest congratulations!!! It's so perfect!!



nidvicious said:


> As far as Sarah Burton for McQueen, I think she's perfect. She isn't trying to be him or replace him while moving the brand forward and still creating amazing pieces. If you've seen the newer accessories that are coming out this fall, they are to die for! Honestly, I don't think it's fair to compare her work to McQueen's in sense of subject. Quality, it is the exact same because she worked alongside him for 14 years. I personally think it's smart of her to hold off on the wow factor while everyone recovers from the thought that it is no longer McQueen himself behind the brand.



Oh I think Sarah Burton is doing an amazing job. She's bringing this feminine spunky side to the McQueen brand that previously wasn't that obvious (from my limited knowledge) in the McQueen brand (oh those Kate Middleton lace pumps). Just that I hope she releases more intricate designs to show that the  brand is back on track and fashion forward. I too wouldn't expect quality of products to decrease but I do hope she wows us further with more of those detailings that makes McQueen (in my eyes). Can't wait to see the FW collection! 



azureartist said:


> I love, LOVE the intricacies in the Angels and Devils, Catacomb Bones, Reptillia, etc. and seek out those kinds of designs.



ITA. The intricacies were mind boggling and gosh, so much details!!

I am looking forward to what Sarah Burton has in store for us for sure!


----------



## nidvicious

@madeofdreams have you seen this ? http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2011/04/15/alexander-mcqueen-fall-2011-press-preview/

and there are some of the upcoming pieces (shoes and bags) on stlye.com's accessory index. 
I'm definitely curious as to what the fashion scarves will be for FW


----------



## mcq

@ Nidvicious: I really love some of the stuff on those pictures!

@ Carlinha: Love your scarf!! It's really lovely!

Does someone have an emailadress from the London boutique?


----------



## nidvicious

mcq said:


> @ Nidvicious: I really love some of the stuff on those pictures!
> 
> @ Carlinha: Love your scarf!! It's really lovely!
> 
> Does someone have an emailadress from the London boutique?


@mcq did you ever see my reply about the bosch tote? i couldn't PM you then because I'm new to TPF. and yes i know !!! i am in love with the mohawk skull clutch. my bank account is going to hate me come fall.


----------



## mcq

nidvicious said:


> @mcq did you ever see my reply about the bosch tote? i couldn't PM you then because I'm new to TPF. and yes i know !!! i am in love with the mohawk skull clutch. my bank account is going to hate me come fall.



Yes I saw it and Lawchick also PM'd me about it, thanks! 
I hope it will be longer on the website because with my trip to NY I don't have the money for it at the moment.

The shoes on those pictures and the skull clutch and probably much more  I think I should stay offline until next year


----------



## Kathleen37

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share with you all my only sale purchase of the season thus far... i always loved this scarf so i was overjoyed when i found out it was going on sale!!!
> 
> may i present the beautiful Blue Koi silk scarf!
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



Oh WOW carlinha - that is just beautiful on you!!


----------



## bfali

OMG thanks for sharing *nidvicious*!  Some of those items are killing me already!!  So stunning!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

If anyone has ordered from a boutique by phone, do they send you UPS tracking info?  I'm not entirely convinced LA actually sent my bracelet to me for Samantha in LV.


----------



## nidvicious

mcq said:


> Yes I saw it and Lawchick also PM'd me about it, thanks!
> I hope it will be longer on the website because with my trip to NY I don't have the money for it at the moment.
> 
> The shoes on those pictures and the skull clutch and probably much more  I think I should stay offline until next year


Aw, for your luck I hope so ! It's a beautiful tote. I was tempted myself .
And I agree, the internet is an infinite mall that I need to stay away from haha !


----------



## nidvicious

@*bfali* you're welcome !!! if you go look at saks, neimans, or nordstrom they have a bunch of fall pre order on their sites. I'm avoiding it like the plague. It's all so beautiful D: I love all the shoes for the upcoming season !


----------



## carlinha

Suzie said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you have an email contact for them as it might be easier than calling with the time difference for me?


 
i think *regeens* already took care of it right?



madeofdreams said:


> *carlinha*: that's amazing!! Heartiest congratulations!!! It's so perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think Sarah Burton is doing an amazing job. She's bringing this feminine spunky side to the McQueen brand that previously wasn't that obvious (from my limited knowledge) in the McQueen brand (oh those Kate Middleton lace pumps). Just that I hope she releases more intricate designs to show that the brand is back on track and fashion forward. I too wouldn't expect quality of products to decrease but I do hope she wows us further with more of those detailings that makes McQueen (in my eyes). Can't wait to see the FW collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA. The intricacies were mind boggling and gosh, so much details!!
> 
> I am looking forward to what Sarah Burton has in store for us for sure!


 
thanks *madeofdreams*!  i agree, i cannot wait to see what FW11 has in store for us!



mcq said:


> @ Nidvicious: I really love some of the stuff on those pictures!
> 
> @ Carlinha: Love your scarf!! It's really lovely!
> 
> Does someone have an emailadress from the London boutique?


 
thansk *mcq*!  i would love to know the london boutique email also!



Kathleen37 said:


> Oh WOW carlinha - that is just beautiful on you!!


 
thanks *kathleen*!



BittyMonkey said:


> If anyone has ordered from a boutique by phone, do they send you UPS tracking info? I'm not entirely convinced LA actually sent my bracelet to me for Samantha in LV.


 
*bitty*, they don't normally give you the UPS tracking info unless you call/email to ask for it.


----------



## Suzie

^Yes, she did, thanks carlinha.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share with you all my only sale purchase of the season thus far... i always loved this scarf so i was overjoyed when i found out it was going on sale!!!
> 
> may i present the beautiful Blue Koi silk scarf!
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



I love the scarf! The colours are fabulous.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I am waiting on 2 orders from the online sale. This is my first experience with McQ and the online SAs have been fabulous on the phone with helping me find options when an item was sold out. And given that I believe they are in NYC, I just wanted to post as an FYI that not everything out of McQ NYC is a negative shopping experience. I was very concerned after reading through this thread but thus far am quite happy and on my way to being a new convert, although my wallet may not appreciate this!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Izzy's Mom said:


> I am waiting on 2 orders from the online sale. This is my first experience with McQ and the online SAs have been fabulous on the phone with helping me find options when an item was sold out. And given that I believe they are in NYC, I just wanted to post as an FYI that not everything out of McQ NYC is a negative shopping experience. I was very concerned after reading through this thread but thus far am quite happy and on my way to being a new convert, although my wallet may not appreciate this!



The NYC boutique and the online boutique - while both are located in NYC - are separate entities. I'm glad you had a positive experience!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The NYC boutique and the online boutique - while both are located in NYC - are separate entities. I'm glad you had a positive experience!



I  suspected it was too good to be true and that they would be the exception to the McQ boutique! I report back next time I venture into the city. I definitely want to go back to see the MET exhibit again.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Izzy's Mom said:


> I  suspected it was too good to be true and that they would be the exception to the McQ boutique! I report back next time I venture into the city. I definitely want to go back to see the MET exhibit again.



Well, I've done a lot of damage with the online boutique and I can honestly say I only had positive experiences in my last few purchases, after they began recognizing my name when the orders were placed. Before that, it wasn't pleasant and a friend has even sworn off shopping at McQ because of how she was treated so congrats -- I'm REALLY glad you had a good first experience!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, I've done a lot of damage with the online boutique and I can honestly say I only had positive experiences in my last few purchases, after they began recognizing my name when the orders were placed. Before that, it wasn't pleasant and a friend has even sworn off shopping at McQ because of how she was treated so congrats -- I'm REALLY glad you had a good first experience!!



They were lovely to the point where I will send a t/y and cc: their manager! Perhaps they are reading our rants about poor customer service?....


----------



## mcq

I'm really curious to the SAs in the New York store! Especially since I will take my old ugly handbag with me to buy a new one there .

For the ones that already went to the exhibition, how late were you there? I'm thinking about 9, should be early enough!
Did someone tried the audio tour as well, how was that? 

I'm excited!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I sent my pashmina back and have opted for a refund as i think i want a classic silk instead. Just need some help deciding from the many beautiful colours!

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...outique/P-VENETIAN-RED-BLACK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...rf-Boutique/P-MIDNIGHT-OCEAN-SKULL-SCARF.aspx

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...utique/P-BURGUNDY-IVORY-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens.../Classic-skull-scarf_485-2000084-1106403Q012/



 I wish i could buy all of them, but i can only afford one. Kinda leaning toward the Blue/Fuschia.(ETA not showing up for some reason, Selfridges webite is being a pain!)

Any opinions are welcomed.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Cant get the link to work properly just keeps taking me to the black/orange one, if you look through the colours on the selfridges webite though you can bring the blue/fuschia up.


----------



## Kathleen37

I like them all guns, but, I'm waiting for the UK sale on AM.co.uk and on Net a porter.co.uk - The US sales have been running for a while now, UK is always behind....

Having said that, I don't think the skull scarves will be on sale, but, I am expecting a few of the others to be. So could be worth waiting a week to see what happens? 

Usually the sale starts at 40% off.

Ladies, is it only the winter sale that then goes to 60% off or are you expecting the sale now to eventually go to 60%?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Kathleen37 said:


> I like them all guns, but, I'm waiting for the UK sale on AM.co.uk and on Net a porter.co.uk - The US sales have been running for a while now, UK is always behind....
> 
> Having said that, I don't think the skull scarves will be on sale, but, I am expecting a few of the others to be. So could be worth waiting a week to see what happens?
> 
> Usually the sale starts at 40% off.
> 
> Ladies, is it only the winter sale that then goes to 60% off or are you expecting the sale now to eventually go to 60%?


 
I like them all too, that's the problem! DIdn't think the classics went in the sale either so shouldnt matter if i buy it now. Might wait and see, i'm just too impatient


----------



## purseaddict**

I got this on sale at Neiman's Last Call for 40%!  When I saw it, I couldn't believe it!  Thanks for letting me share!

Playing around with an outfit idea...






close up of details:


----------



## Kathleen37

Oooh, that's just lovely, purseaddict - looks really wonderful on you!


----------



## nidvicious

purseaddict** said:


> I got this on sale at Neiman's Last Call for 40%!  When I saw it, I couldn't believe it!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Playing around with an outfit idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of details:




Your dress and whole look is AMAZING !


----------



## nidvicious

gunsandbanjos said:


> I sent my pashmina back and have opted for a refund as i think i want a classic silk instead. Just need some help deciding from the many beautiful colours!
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...outique/P-VENETIAN-RED-BLACK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...rf-Boutique/P-MIDNIGHT-OCEAN-SKULL-SCARF.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...utique/P-BURGUNDY-IVORY-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens.../Classic-skull-scarf_485-2000084-1106403Q012/
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could buy all of them, but i can only afford one. Kinda leaning toward the Blue/Fuschia.(ETA not showing up for some reason, Selfridges webite is being a pain!)
> 
> Any opinions are welcomed.


The classic scarves rarely go on sale. The departments stores used to a while ago but have stopped since. Also, I think it really depends on your wardrobe. Buy a scarf you can throw on anything. An AMQ scarf is a huge wardrobe staple. If that doesn't matter, then try a color that look good with your skin, since scarves sit so close to the face. And, if you're leaning towards something, go with your instinct ! The blue/fuschia one is one of my faves


----------



## mcq

@ Purseaddict: Love your dress, you look amazing!

@ Guns: I like the blue/fuchsia and the red/black one. Just like nidvisious says get something that looks good on you!


----------



## medievalbun

Great dress, *Purseaddict*! Love the structured shoulders.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

mcq said:


> @ Purseaddict: Love your dress, you look amazing!
> 
> @ Guns: I like the blue/fuchsia and the red/black one. Just like nidvisious says get something that looks good on you!


 
Second this PurseAddict, you look awesome!

Dont really know what suits me, cant try and of them on as the only store near me that stocks them only has the black/white ones.


----------



## bfali

*purseaddict***- STUNNING.  really, wow.  I've been wanting to head to Last Call for awhile but am afraid for my wallet.

Also *Kathleen37*, to answer your question, the sale will move to 60%.  According to my SA at the LA boutique (the nice one ), he said within the next few weeks!


----------



## papertiger

purseaddict** said:


> I got this on sale at Neiman's Last Call for 40%!  When I saw it, I couldn't believe it!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Playing around with an outfit idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of details:



 You look 

Never mind the bargain all I can see is how great you look in such a great dress, totally cool!


----------



## papertiger

Europe is always later with sales (although they seem to be catching up) 

In London there is 30% off McQueen RTW, shoes and handbags (NOT scarves) at Liberty's pre-view (for Loyalty cardholders). Lots of  sizes left in the shoes. The proper sale will start this Sat (I think ,just check).


----------



## soleilbrun

purseaddict** said:


> I got this on sale at Neiman's Last Call for 40%!  When I saw it, I couldn't believe it!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Playing around with an outfit idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of details:


 You look great! Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## bfali

LADIES!  I am soooo mad.  I ordered the koi pashima over a week ago online.  Today I was so excited to receive it in the mail.  I open the package...and...it's a black scarf with red skulls!  ughhh, I'm so upset.  I can't get through to customer service.  ughhhh.  I'm so annoyed.  Thanks for hearing me rant.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

bfali said:


> LADIES!  I am soooo mad.  I ordered the koi pashima over a week ago online.  Today I was so excited to receive it in the mail.  I open the package...and...it's a black scarf with red skulls!  ughhh, I'm so upset.  I can't get through to customer service.  ughhhh.  I'm so annoyed.  Thanks for hearing me rant.


 
Oh how annoying! Was it from the AMQ website? It is still in stock on .co.uk so hopefully they should be able to switch it for you. I bet there is a lady somewhere cursing cos she got a Koi when she ordered a black and red.


----------



## bfali

^ Yes, it was!  Argghh, you're right!  Someone else is probably mad.  The scarf I got is full price also.  It is $450, not $300 like I paid for the sale one.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Hope you can get through to CS and get it sorted, its so disappointing when you're waiting for something and its not right. I was really pee'd off with the condition of my pashmina when i got it.


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share with you all my only sale purchase of the season thus far... i always loved this scarf so i was overjoyed when i found out it was going on sale!!!
> 
> may i present the beautiful Blue Koi silk scarf!
> without flash


scarf twins!!

i got my first 3 mcqueen items recently. black leather skull/leaf bracelet and black pashmina koi scarf from vegas and the pink snake embossed skull bracelet from NAP.














cute koi detailing (i'm a sucker for animal related fashion items)


----------



## regeens

*Purseaddict*, that dress looks great on you! Great deal!

*Gymangel*, congrats on your beautiful pashmina and your bracelets fit your wrist perfectly! Great haul!


----------



## azureartist

So much to catch up on &#8211; sorry if I left any new reveals out&#8230;

*Purseaddict*** &#8211; looks ravishing on you&#8230; do you know what is the design called? Fits your figure like a glove! 

*Gymangel812* &#8211; the bracelts are lovely&#8230; I really really love the pink snake one!  Should compliment your Koi scarf nicely. Love the contrast on the black background!

*Bfali* &#8211; hope it works out for you! Sending you hugs and patience.  If you cannot locate it &#8211; I hope they can make it up to you some way.


----------



## bfali

Thank you *azureartist*!  BTW- I love the new scarf in your avatar pic!!!


----------



## nidvicious

@*bfali* oh no! i am so sorry, that's horrible  i hope you get your koi scarf asap !
@*gymangel812* you're making me wish i bought bracelets ! so cute.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi Ladies, 

This is my first post in this thread.  Recently I've been becoming a A.Mcqueen fan.  I recently bought the black and white skull scarf from Neimans and plan to visit his exhibit in the NYC Met before it's over this summer.  I also got the Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty Book from Amazon.com.  From what I hear it has amazing pics of his past collections.


----------



## nidvicious

If I have to wait another day for Fedex I might COMBUST! It should have been here by now! A few reveals in the next day or so and a finally a formal introduction haha


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *Kathleen37*, *nidvicious*, *mcq*, *gunsandbanjos*, *papertiger*, *soleilbrun*, and *regeens*!! 
*
medievalbun* - Thanks!  I feel the structured shoulders give it that extra something!
*
bfali* - I know what you mean!  I just went because they were having 40% off so I thought I could get some random house stuff.  That place is dangerous!  Also, I'm sorry that happened to you.  Hopefully, CS will help sort it out.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Bought these flats today!
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-261553wai80-black


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Zombie Girl said:


> Bought these flats today!
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-261553wai80-black



Nice!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Zombie Girl said:


> Bought these flats today!
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-261553wai80-black


 
Oooh, they're really cute


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.harrods.com/sale/fashion-accessories?shopbybrand=alexander-mcqueen

30% off some AMQ in the Harrods presale. Nothing wildly exciting unfortunately


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.harrods.com/sale/shoes/for-her?shopbybrand=alexander-mcqueen

A few AMQ shoes with 30% off too.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Have ordered the Classic skull scarf in Blue/Fuschia I could have waited for the sale, but 1. i dont think it would have gone in and 2. i might not have got the one i wanted.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Here's a photo of my new Iris Skull bronze cuff!  I LOVE it.


----------



## komu

As soon as I get my McQueen scarf back from my brother's wife, I'll post a picture of it. Meanwhile... it's not clothes, but a McQueen tribute.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

BittyMonkey said:


> Here's a photo of my new Iris Skull bronze cuff!  I LOVE it.



Gorgeous! I ordered the matching ring in silver.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

komu said:


> As soon as I get my McQueen scarf back from my brother's wife, I'll post a picture of it. Meanwhile... it's not clothes, but a McQueen tribute.


 

Is that a tattoo or branding? It looks fab, if a little sore!


----------



## komu

gunsandbanjos said:


> Is that a tattoo or branding? It looks fab, if a little sore!



A white ink tattoo, and indeed sore - Took the picture earlier today and I did the tattoo two days ago.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thank you!  I needed some everyday shoes and I think these are adorable!



Izzy's Mom said:


> Nice!!!





gunsandbanjos said:


> Oooh, they're really cute


----------



## Zombie Girl

gunsandbanjos said:


> Have ordered the Classic skull scarf in Blue/Fuschia I could have waited for the sale, but 1. i dont think it would have gone in and 2. i might not have got the one i wanted.


Oooh congrats!  I love the classic skull scarves!  Can't wait to see pics!



BittyMonkey said:


> Here's a photo of my new Iris Skull bronze cuff!  I LOVE it.


CONGRATS, I LOVE this!  Is it comfy?  Wish there was some place close to me to try it on.



komu said:


> As soon as I get my McQueen scarf back from my brother's wife, I'll post a picture of it. Meanwhile... it's not clothes, but a McQueen tribute.


This is amazing!!!!


----------



## komu

Zombie Girl said:


> Oooh congrats!  I love the classic skull scarves!  Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS, I LOVE this!  Is it comfy?  Wish there was some place close to me to try it on.
> 
> 
> This is amazing!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Biscuit14

Mytheresa are going to start selling Mcqueen online soon.
There is a sign up page to let you know when it arrives.

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/designers/alexander-mcqueen.html


----------



## BittyMonkey

Zombie Girl said:


> CONGRATS, I LOVE this!  Is it comfy?  Wish there was some place close to me to try it on.!



I don't know that I would call it "comfy", but I can't say I really care.


----------



## bfali

*BittyMonkey*- I LOVE this on you.  Congrats!  I am hoping they will still be around after the sale moves to 60%.


----------



## Kathleen37

She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...

You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....


----------



## Brennamom

Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....



Kathleen, we're scarf twins!!  You're right, it is absolutely breathtaking and truly amazing.  You will love it forever!  Congrats!


----------



## Kathleen37

bfali - so sorry about the mix up - hope they get sorted for you!

gymangel812 - love your bracelets and your koi - beautiful!

Purse Freak 323 - Hope you love your new purchases! The book is just fantastic, I really love it!

Zombie girl - your flats are lovely - I hope you post pics when they arrive. 

guns - good for you! Please post pics!

BittyMonkey - love your cuff - it's gorgeous!

komu - ouch - but how cool!


----------



## Kathleen37

Brennamom said:


> Kathleen, we're scarf twins!!  You're right, it is absolutely breathtaking and truly amazing.  You will love it forever!  Congrats!




Ahh, Brenna, thank you. I was literally jumping around at work when it arrived today. I just love it so much!


----------



## bfali

*Kathleen37*- Congrats!  I'm so excited for you.  The scarf is truly beautiful and I'm so happy that you were able to get such a unique item that you will cherish so much.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....



I LOVE it!! Congrats babe! It's gorgeous!


----------



## bfali

Ladies- for those who missed out, there is a Stone Angels scarf NWT listed on bonanza.  $399 OBO.  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Alexander-McQueen-Stone-Angels-scarf-BNWT/36866931


----------



## BittyMonkey

bfali said:


> *BittyMonkey*- I LOVE this on you.  Congrats!  I am hoping they will still be around after the sale moves to 60%.



I didn't see them on the website any more, but maybe the boutiques have them?

A question for the McQ "Panel" here...  Skull facing IN or OUT?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....



That's fantastic.  Wow.


----------



## bfali

*BittyMonkey*- I prefer skull facing IN


----------



## lawchick

komu said:


> As soon as I get my McQueen scarf back from my brother's wife, I'll post a picture of it. Meanwhile... it's not clothes, but a McQueen tribute.


Wow, I'm intrigued.  Is this permanent?  Can you post another pic when it calms down?  I want to see what it's going to look like.


----------



## lawchick

I went to the Met exhibit today.  It was gorgeous but SOOOO crowded.  I went early too but it got jam packed very quickly!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I LOVE that scarf Kathleen


----------



## L.R.

Hi, I'm not sure this is the correct spot to ask, but I'll give it a shot. I plan on buying my lady friend a pair of McQueen "Faithful Boots". However, I have no idea how sizing works for shoes for women. Within the mens clothing world, different companies can have a size discrepancy of up to 2 sizes. She's owns a couple pairs from Burberry, and at least one from Jimmy Choo. Can these be used as a reference for the correct sizing? 

 Thanks!


----------



## azureartist

Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....



Big congrats* Kathleen*! There was one on the 'bay that had hummingbirds in a skull pattern. I thought that was the one you were thinking of bidding on. But I'm loving the birds with the smoke even better! So mysterious!


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....




Utterly sublime!  There's such poetry to the piece......the lightness of the smoke and the magical flutter of hummingbirds...*SIGH*
You must be over the moon, finally getting something that you have desired for so long.  Congrats.


----------



## dcblam

azureartist said:


> Big congrats* Kathleen*! There was one on the 'bay that had hummingbirds in a skull pattern. I thought that was the one you were thinking of bidding on. But I'm loving the birds with the smoke even better! So mysterious!




*azureartist -
*ooh ooh...love the new avatar!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....



WOW.   *kathleen*, CONGRATS!!!  this is one of the most spectacular scarves i have ever seen!!!!!!!!  so jealous!  enjoy her!


----------



## komu

lawchick said:


> Wow, I'm intrigued.  Is this permanent?  Can you post another pic when it calms down?  I want to see what it's going to look like.



It's just like a black tattoo but with white ink. And I definitely will!


----------



## carport

azureartist said:


> Ladies - do you dry clean your scarves? Or hand wash? I don't need to clean them right now, but sometime in the future....
> 
> I see on the Hermès forum they do hand wash, but I wonder if that is do-able for Silk Chiffon.
> 
> TIA!



Hello, azure --
I've just searched the forums myself for the answer to your question, but only found the question asked -- twice -- and not answered.

I am about to hand wash my silk chiffon skull scarf. I've worn it with care, but yesterday it acquired some small stains. I hope they're not grease. 

I hand wash my Hermès scarves, and much prefer the results to the outcomes of dry cleaning. The scarves feel and smell better, and I know that I'm not damaging the silk with awful dry cleaning chemicals. 

I'll follow the same careful method (but I'll need to use more white towels, because of the larger size). I'm confident that it will work well, but will report the actual results tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Woooo, my scarf is here!!!!! So glad i sent back the Pashmina and got this instead, it is beautiful and no snags.

Will post pics when my camera stops being crap.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/categorylist/sale/womens_bags?filters=Designers!alexander mcqueen&addFilter=Designers&filterValue=alexander%20mcqueen

Link not working for some reason! Demanta clutch 40% off, satin clutch 30% off at Matches


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ilter=Designers&filterValue=alexander mcqueen

Also some accessories in the Matches sale

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ilter=Designers&filterValue=alexander mcqueen

Ok, got the link to all the AMQ sale at Matches


----------



## BittyMonkey

L.R. said:


> Hi, I'm not sure this is the correct spot to ask, but I'll give it a shot. I plan on buying my lady friend a pair of McQueen "Faithful Boots". However, I have no idea how sizing works for shoes for women. Within the mens clothing world, different companies can have a size discrepancy of up to 2 sizes. She's owns a couple pairs from Burberry, and at least one from Jimmy Choo. Can these be used as a reference for the correct sizing?
> 
> Thanks!



Jimmy Choo maybe...although it really depends on the particular shoe.  I can wear anything from a US 8.5 through a 10 if it's French or cut narrowly.

I think what I would do is give her an IOU for a pair and go try them on with her.  Or if you have to order it make sure the return policy is good and use one of the other British designers as a reference, probably the Choos.


----------



## azureartist

dcblam said:


> *azureartist -
> *ooh ooh...love the new avatar!!!!!



Thanks my dear *DcBlam*! Haven't worn her yet though. :ninja:



carport said:


> I am about to hand wash my silk chiffon skull scarf. I've worn it with care, but yesterday it acquired some small stains. I hope they're not grease.



Oh so so sorry to hear that *Carport*! I hope it's not too bad! 

Thanks for bumping my question. The only thing I could find in my research is you have to be more careful with chiffon as it needs to be blocked and is prone to misshaping or shrinkage. 

Please report back your findings and I wish you all the best!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sooooo, since I sent my pendant back (I didn't like the clangy sound it made)...I felt entitled to buy myself this:

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...UE-GOD-SAVE-MCQUEEN-PASHMINA.aspx?xtor=AD-130



Brand new online.

Don't really know how I feel about this, though:
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...UE-SILVER-CRYSTAL-SPIRAL-TWIN-SKULL-RING.aspx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

BittyMonkey said:


> Sooooo, since I sent my pendant back (I didn't like the clangy sound it made)...I felt entitled to buy myself this:
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...UE-GOD-SAVE-MCQUEEN-PASHMINA.aspx?xtor=AD-130
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new online.
> 
> Don't really know how I feel about this, though:
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...UE-SILVER-CRYSTAL-SPIRAL-TWIN-SKULL-RING.aspx


 
Love the scarf, not sure about the ring. Don't like the colour of the stones.


----------



## BittyMonkey

gunsandbanjos said:


> Love the scarf, not sure about the ring. Don't like the colour of the stones.



They have red too...I think it crosses the line into creepy.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

BittyMonkey said:


> They have red too...I think it crosses the line into creepy.


 

Is that the gold one? Personally not a fan, looks a bit cheap to me. And looking at the price tag its not!


----------



## BittyMonkey

gunsandbanjos said:


> Is that the gold one? Personally not a fan, looks a bit cheap to me. And looking at the price tag its not!



Agreed!


----------



## carport

azureartist said:


> Thanks for bumping my question. The only thing I could find in my research is you have to be more careful with chiffon as it needs to be blocked and is prone to misshaping or shrinkage.
> 
> Please report back your findings and I wish you all the best!



Well, my silk chiffon skull scarf survived its hand washing, and looks good. It was a more tedious job than washing my Hermès scarves; made more difficult because of the blocking. I'm traveling, so had to use the top of the hotel bed, and use pillowcases for ensuring that the corners were square (and then as a top cloth when ironing the scarf). Blocking it was tedious -- as it's so sheer and fine, it was nearly dry in no time -- giving very little time to make sure the size and shape were correct. While I was in process, I figured out how to do it more easily at home (on dining table, with table pads covered by white towels, using 4 clear plastic drafting triangles (which can be purchased for $3-$4 each) to correctly shape and then hold the corners while blocking the rest of the scarf. 

Since I carry a small tape measure in my purse, I am able to confirm that it didn't shrink (but might have without gentle stretching while blocking it when wet). The scarf felt more delicate than fine silk stockings while it was in the water.

Hand washing the scarf is definitely a labor of love. But the stains are gone, the scarf feels and smells good, and no chemicals (that will degrade the sensitive silk fibers faster) were used!


----------



## bfali

^ Thanks for the update *carport*!  I'm glad that your scarf is in good condition!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...NDER+MCQUEEN&ic=126446&mrf=Brand+Name&ppp=min

Some good reductions inthe Selfridges sale, just wish i had some money!


----------



## chynaxdawl

sorry, what's blocking? i have one of the silk chiffon scarves and i love it. is blocking to preserve it?


----------



## carport

chynaxdawl said:


> sorry, what's blocking? i have one of the silk chiffon scarves and i love it. is blocking to preserve it?



Blocking preserves the size and shape of the scarf. Without it, I fear the silk chiffon McQueen scarf would be clean, but misshapen, after hand washing. I described some of my methods (not optimal because I had to improvise in my hotel room) in my post.

I didn't mention that scarf hems never should be ironed. Many already know this, but for those who don't, it's important information. The skilled craftsmanship that goes into a rolled and hand sewn scarf hem is highly valued, and the hem should not be pressed flat.

HTH


----------



## azureartist

carport said:


> Well, my silk chiffon skull scarf survived its hand washing, and looks good. It was a more tedious job than washing my Hermès scarves; made more difficult because of the blocking. I'm traveling, so had to use the top of the hotel bed, and use pillowcases for ensuring that the corners were square (and then as a top cloth when ironing the scarf). Blocking it was tedious -- as it's so sheer and fine, it was nearly dry in no time -- giving very little time to make sure the size and shape were correct. While I was in process, I figured out how to do it more easily at home (on dining table, with table pads covered by white towels, using 4 clear plastic drafting triangles (which can be purchased for $3-$4 each) to correctly shape and then hold the corners while blocking the rest of the scarf.
> 
> Since I carry a small tape measure in my purse, I am able to confirm that it didn't shrink (but might have without gentle stretching while blocking it when wet). The scarf felt more delicate than fine silk stockings while it was in the water.
> 
> Hand washing the scarf is definitely a labor of love. But the stains are gone, the scarf feels and smells good, and no chemicals (that will degrade the sensitive silk fibers faster) were used!


*Carport* - sounds like you did an amazing job! I can only imagine how  large a task it was because most MCQ scarves are super sized. 
How ingenious - using drafting triangles! Wow!  Just make sure that there are no nubs/rough spots on the triangles or maybe cover it with artist tape so not to catch on the silk. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## regeens

Thanks for sharing these cleaning-scarves tips. I, too, had no idea what blocking meant. Well, now I know!


----------



## slky

A heads up to anyone in London or heading to London in the next few days. Popped by the Harvey Nichols sale (which started today) and they had some FW10 jewelry pieces for ridiculously low prices. Namely a gold knuckleduster ring (~82 GBP) and two warrior skull rings (45 GBP). They were in the general jewelry section, NOT the McQueen area. They also had the Hell's Angel knuckleduster for 82 GBP as well, but someone snapped that up while I was browsing.

Here a quick pic:







The knuckleduster was too large for me and the warrior rings were in the smallest size. They also had two FW10 skull rings with the red and blue tooth respectively. 

SS11 jewelry, fashion scarves (incl. black Koi, poppy, folklore etc.) and clothes were 30%-50% off in the McQueen area. Quite a lot of stock, considering I went later in the day, but I'm guessing most things will be picked over by the weekend. The shoe selection was quite poor though (a few sandals and the gold studded flats).


----------



## Kathleen37

Ahh man - a knuckleduster for £82? *swoon* wish I was there.....


----------



## Kathleen37

bfali said:


> *Kathleen37*- Congrats!  I'm so excited for you.  The scarf is truly beautiful and I'm so happy that you were able to get such a unique item that you will cherish so much.



Thank you - I'm soooo pleased with her



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE it!! Congrats babe! It's gorgeous!



Ahh, thanks so much - honest, I'm over the moon, just love it!



BittyMonkey said:


> That's fantastic.  Wow.



Thanks, Bitty!



gunsandbanjos said:


> I LOVE that scarf Kathleen



Thanks, Guns - she's a keeper!



azureartist said:


> Big congrats* Kathleen*! There was one on the 'bay that had hummingbirds in a skull pattern. I thought that was the one you were thinking of bidding on. But I'm loving the birds with the smoke even better! So mysterious!



Azure - I haven't seen that one? Sounds cool! I'm so lucky as I've had my eye on this girl for an age. 



dcblam said:


> Utterly sublime!  There's such poetry to the piece......the lightness of the smoke and the magical flutter of hummingbirds...*SIGH*
> You must be over the moon, finally getting something that you have desired for so long.  Congrats.



Thanks you. Poetry indeed - and you're right, I'm really chuffed!



carlinha said:


> WOW.   *kathleen*, CONGRATS!!!  this is one of the most spectacular scarves i have ever seen!!!!!!!!  so jealous!  enjoy her!



Hehe, thanks carlinha - we can share our jealousy as your AM gear is wonderful and something to aspire to!


----------



## Kathleen37

Carport - thanks so much for the explanation. I'd not heard of blocking before, but it makes absolute sense. 

(Now, if someone could let me in on "table pads" and "clear plastic drafting triangles", I'd be set!)


----------



## gunsandbanjos

slky said:


> A heads up to anyone in London or heading to London in the next few days. Popped by the Harvey Nichols sale (which started today) and they had some FW10 jewelry pieces for ridiculously low prices. Namely a gold knuckleduster ring (~82 GBP) and two warrior skull rings (45 GBP). They were in the general jewelry section, NOT the McQueen area. They also had the Hell's Angel knuckleduster for 82 GBP as well, but someone snapped that up while I was browsing.
> 
> Here a quick pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knuckleduster was too large for me and the warrior rings were in the smallest size. They also had two FW10 skull rings with the red and blue tooth respectively.
> 
> SS11 jewelry, fashion scarves (incl. black Koi, poppy, folklore etc.) and clothes were 30%-50% off in the McQueen area. Quite a lot of stock, considering I went later in the day, but I'm guessing most things will be picked over by the weekend. The shoe selection was quite poor though (a few sandals and the gold studded flats).


 
Some things in the HN online sale already think they may still be updting though as the sale is not due to start until tomorrow
http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...een&id=319&productsPerPage=all&selected=brand


----------



## Brennamom

Hey McQueenies, anyone know if there is anything good left in the LV boutique?  I'll be there on Sun. and HAVE to stop in..Spoke to Ian today, what a nice guy!  Thanks!!


----------



## PriscillaW

I thought I'd pop in this thread and share my experience with a UK seller on ebay who is selling unfinished pieces from McQueen before he died. I bought this skirt, sewed the parts that were pinned, and now I have to get it hemmed. It's definitely from Alexander McQueen's Plato's Atlantis collection, probably touched by him.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PriscillaW said:


> I thought I'd pop in this thread and share my experience with a UK seller on ebay who is selling unfinished pieces from McQueen before he died. I bought this skirt, sewed the parts that were pinned, and now I have to get it hemmed. It's definitely from Alexander McQueen's Plato's Atlantis collection, probably touched by him.



It's beautiful and congrats on a gorgeous buy!


----------



## Suzie

Just to let everyone know the Koi scarf is sold out everywhere.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Suzie said:


> Just to let everyone know the Koi scarf is sold out everywhere.


 
Is still saying available on .co.uk if it is this one?

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u.../Fashion-Scarf-Boutique/P-KOI-SILK-SCARF.aspx#

Or did you mean the pashmina? Which is out on .co.uk


----------



## PriscillaW

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's beautiful and congrats on a gorgeous buy!



thank you!


----------



## Suzie

gunsandbanjos said:


> Is still saying available on .co.uk if it is this one?
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u.../Fashion-Scarf-Boutique/P-KOI-SILK-SCARF.aspx#
> 
> Or did you mean the pashmina? Which is out on .co.uk


 
Oops, I meant in the US, I emailed a nice lady from the Las Vegas store. Unfortunately, the on-line stores do not ship to Oz.


----------



## azureartist

Hey scarf alert - this one is back in stock! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/105981

Beautiful... I can vouch for it!


----------



## azureartist

OK - who got it?


----------



## bfali

*slky*- OMG I am dying!!!  Anyone heading to London within the next few who wants to pick up that knuckleduster for me?!?    ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh god.  I die.  Seriously.


----------



## bfali

*azureartist*- OMG I wish it would have been ME!  That is STUNNING!!!


----------



## lawchick

PriscillaW said:


> I thought I'd pop in this thread and share my experience with a UK seller on ebay who is selling unfinished pieces from McQueen before he died. I bought this skirt, sewed the parts that were pinned, and now I have to get it hemmed. It's definitely from Alexander McQueen's Plato's Atlantis collection, probably touched by him.


I saw that seller on the Bay.  Did you ask how he came into these items?  I was a little suspicious so I kept browsing but it looks legit.  I just wonder how and why he has them.


----------



## carport

PriscillaW said:


> I thought I'd pop in this thread and share my experience with a UK seller on ebay who is selling unfinished pieces from McQueen before he died. I bought this skirt, sewed the parts that were pinned, and now I have to get it hemmed. It's definitely from Alexander McQueen's Plato's Atlantis collection, probably touched by him.



Priscilla, you are lucky to have such a piece. Treasure it, and wear it often!




lawchick said:


> I saw that seller on the Bay.  Did you ask how he came into these items?  I was a little suspicious so I kept browsing but it looks legit.  I just wonder how and why he has them.



The seller explained, and somewhere I saw verification, that the pieces had been used in a photo shoot.


----------



## carport

azureartist said:


> *Carport* - I can only imagine how *large a task it was because most MCQ scarves are super sized.   ...   Just make sure that there are no nubs/rough spots on the triangles or maybe cover it with artist tape so not to catch on the silk.



Azure, without your alert about needing to block the silk chiffon, I might have ended up with a deformed scarf. Thanks for the heads up! It was a bit difficult, because I had to get on the king bed to work on one end of the scarf, and my weight on the mattress would change the perfect shaping I'd done on the other side. Yikes. But it all worked out.

Thanks for the suggestion about artist tape. It sounds easier than what I had envisioned. Mentally, while worrying about potential damage from the triangles, I imagined making little slipcovers for them out of a white sheet. But I might lay a white cotton handkerchief in each corner, and then place the triangles on those. I could get carried away to a ridiculous extent ... Perhaps there is a business opportunity here!    




Kathleen37 said:


> Carport - thanks so much for the explanation. I'd not heard of blocking before, but it makes absolute sense.*
> 
> (Now, if someone could let me in on "table pads" and "clear plastic drafting triangles", I'd be set!)



Kathleen, table pads are just thick felt bottomed and vinyl topped pads that protect the wood of a dining table. A vinyl tablecloth covered with white towels would accomplish the same protection, but might be more prone to slipping around. A drafting triangle, similar to what I plan to use to help shape and anchor the triangles is shown here:

http://www.draftingsteals.com/20199.html


----------



## PriscillaW

lawchick said:


> I saw that seller on the Bay.  Did you ask how he came into these items?  I was a little suspicious so I kept browsing but it looks legit.  I just wonder how and why he has them.



I wondered too, but he's actually a stylist because I googled him and he had a pretty professional looking website. Maybe that's how he got them. I am sure it was easier for him since he seems to know people and all the pieces he was selling were unfinished. I think they are all definitely authentic after looking him up and seeing the skirt for myself in person.


----------



## PriscillaW

carport said:


> Priscilla, you are lucky to have such a piece. Treasure it, and wear it often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller explained, and somewhere I saw verification, that the pieces had been used in a photo shoot.




thank you! I definitely will


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Priscilla that skirt is sublime, i am soooo jealous!


----------



## Kathleen37

Thanks Carport - I appreciate the info!

Priscilla - wow - what a beauty! The Jellyfish is one of my most favourite designs. The skirt is just wonderful!

He's actually got a couple of reptialia (reptilian?) cuffs on ebay at the moment - not something I would wear, but I was thinking would be lovely to just have them...


----------



## 318Platinum

slky said:


> A heads up to anyone in London or heading to London in the next few days. Popped by the Harvey Nichols sale (which started today) and they had some FW10 jewelry pieces for ridiculously low prices. Namely a gold knuckleduster ring (~82 GBP) and two warrior skull rings (45 GBP). They were in the general jewelry section, NOT the McQueen area. They also had the Hell's Angel knuckleduster for 82 GBP as well, but someone snapped that up while I was browsing.
> 
> Here a quick pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knuckleduster was too large for me and the warrior rings were in the smallest size. They also had two FW10 skull rings with the red and blue tooth respectively.
> 
> SS11 jewelry, fashion scarves (incl. black Koi, poppy, folklore etc.) and clothes were 30%-50% off in the McQueen area. Quite a lot of stock, considering I went later in the day, but I'm guessing most things will be picked over by the weekend. The shoe selection was quite poor though (a few sandals and the gold studded flats).





Okay, i'm really pissed because I just called them, and the operator told me that since today is the first day of their sale, the store will NOT accept any phone calls until Sunday!!! Well, Harvey Nichols, you know where you can go straight to!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks for posting... just recently got the mcqueen embroidered minaudiere with

the iris and the skull ..love it!!


----------



## azureartist

carport said:


> Azure, without your alert about needing to block the silk chiffon, I might have ended up with a deformed scarf. Thanks for the heads up! It was a bit difficult, because I had to get on the king bed to work on one end of the scarf, and my weight on the mattress would change the perfect shaping I'd done on the other side. Yikes. But it all worked out.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion about artist tape. It sounds easier than what I had envisioned. Mentally, while worrying about potential damage from the triangles, I imagined making little slipcovers for them out of a white sheet. But I might lay a white cotton handkerchief in each corner, and then place the triangles on those. I could get carried away to a ridiculous extent ... Perhaps there is a business opportunity here!




*Carport *- oh you're welcome! But you deserve the THANKS for detailing your story.... you are a brave lady! 

I like your idea of cotton handkerchief even better... thought perhaps using old pillowcases and cutting off the corners can work in a pinch?


----------



## BlushResponse

Sorry I haven't had much chance to keep up with this thread, I have missed seeing all your gorgeous buys! Thought I'd just drop by to say that the Browns sale has also started, here's a direct link (hopefully) to the McQueen items available:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...cts.aspx?&d=2439396&pc=633318&cl=2&ppc=633310

I am still waiting for the UK site to start the sale, We're away this weekend from Friday - Monday with very limited internet; I really hope I don't miss out on anything...


----------



## PriscillaW

gunsandbanjos- Thank you so much! That seller still has pieces for sale 


Kathleen- Thank you! I think you should totally buy them, especially since they aren't expensive


----------



## gunsandbanjos

PriscillaW said:


> gunsandbanjos- Thank you so much! That seller still has pieces for sale


 
Any chance of the seller's name please?


----------



## chynaxdawl

carport said:


> Blocking preserves the size and shape of the scarf. Without it, I fear the silk chiffon McQueen scarf would be clean, but misshapen, after hand washing. I described some of my methods (not optimal because I had to improvise in my hotel room) in my post.
> 
> I didn't mention that scarf hems never should be ironed. Many already know this, but for those who don't, it's important information. The skilled craftsmanship that goes into a rolled and hand sewn scarf hem is highly valued, and the hem should not be pressed flat.
> 
> HTH



gosh i feel dumb, i'm still not entirely sure what blocking is. is this something you do after you hand wash it? so is blocking essentially putting "blocks" (or hankerchiefs, etc.) on the scarf while it dries to preserve the shape? is it too much for me to ask you to maybe take some photos next time you or azure do it?

i don't want to ruin my scarf...


----------



## chynaxdawl

does anyone know why alexander mcqueen scarves are so expensive? they're considerably more than hermes or any other designer's scarves. and i thought i had found the answer in the hand rolled and sewn hems but apparently louis vuitton and hermes employ the same practices for their scarves. and hermes even has virgin nuns that hand wash and dip the silk in springs of the swedish alps (or some sort of who-cares stuff like that).


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chynaxdawl said:


> does anyone know why alexander mcqueen scarves are so expensive? they're considerably more than hermes or any other designer's scarves. and i thought i had found the answer in the hand rolled and sewn hems but apparently louis vuitton and hermes employ the same practices for their scarves. and hermes even has *virgin nuns that hand wash and dip the silk in springs of the swedish alps* (or some sort of who-cares stuff like that).


----------



## carlinha

chynaxdawl said:


> does anyone know why alexander mcqueen scarves are so expensive? they're considerably more than hermes or any other designer's scarves. and i thought i had found the answer in the hand rolled and sewn hems but apparently louis vuitton and hermes employ the same practices for their scarves. *and hermes even has virgin nuns that hand wash and dip the silk in springs of the swedish alps (or some sort of who-cares stuff like that).*


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Brennamom

chynaxdawl said:


> does anyone know why alexander mcqueen scarves are so expensive? they're considerably more than hermes or any other designer's scarves. and i thought i had found the answer in the hand rolled and sewn hems but apparently louis vuitton and hermes employ the same practices for their scarves. and hermes even has virgin nuns that hand wash and dip the silk in springs of the swedish alps (or some sort of who-cares stuff like that).


 
Actually, as someone who started with H scarves, McQs are downright affordable, especially with the insane price hikes H has at least yearly if not more...

Seriously, price H scarves on their website & I think you'll agree.  McQ isn't cheap, but they aren't the most expensive by a long shot.


----------



## azureartist

chynaxdawl said:


> does anyone know why alexander mcqueen scarves are so expensive? they're considerably more than hermes or any other designer's scarves. and i thought i had found the answer in the hand rolled and sewn hems but apparently louis vuitton and hermes employ the same practices for their scarves. and hermes even has *virgin nuns that hand wash and dip the silk in springs of the swedish alps* (or some sort of who-cares stuff like that).



Now that's funny! 

Here's a pre-owned reptillian skull scarf (not my auction):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...essories_UK&hash=item2a11781e5e#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## PriscillaW

gunsandbanjos said:


> Any chance of the seller's name please?



it's zonkers0


----------



## Brennamom

PriscillaW said:


> it's zonkers0


 
I thought so when I read the description of some of his pieces....You  played Fantasy Collaboration!!  Congrats!


----------



## Biscuit14

http://luisviaroma.com  has started selling Alexander Mcqueen and they have a few a pieces from the Fall collection which is first place I've seen sell them so far.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=ListOfProd&des=146&cat=&season=actual&gender=women&group=&subline=&fromLinkDesHtm=undefined&fromTrend=false&trend=&SortType=0


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks Priscilla and also Kathleen who PM'd me the name Had a quick look and nothing really grabbed me other than a dress but i can't afford it


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> http://luisviaroma.com  has started selling Alexander Mcqueen and they have a few a pieces from the Fall collection which is first place I've seen sell them so far.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=ListOfProd&des=146&cat=&season=actual&gender=women&group=&subline=&fromLinkDesHtm=undefined&fromTrend=false&trend=&SortType=0



NICE!!! I was actually ordering a pair of pumps that look EXACTLY like the $1700 boots that you first see on the page, but I changed my mind, because it was a White Snakeskin, and I really have no need for any white right now. I should have put in for this ankle boot, so now, i'm hitting myself in the head because I didn't!!!


----------



## Biscuit14

For people in the UK, the Net A Porter sale starts on Monday.


----------



## 318Platinum

*OKAY, ISN'T THIS JUST DELICIOUS*!!!!!! I LOVE PINK TO DEATH, BUT I DON'T WEAR IT ENOUGH TO GET THIS CLUTCH.  A SALE PURCHASE PERHAPS??? WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF THIS NEW CLUTCH?


----------



## NANI1972

^IT IS GORGEOUS!!! No need to wear pink with it. This will look great paired with black, or any other neautral color, as well as an opossing color with the same intensity (say electric blue) WOW! I love this clutch!
Heh it reminds me of the color that the Grenadine CL Ads were suppose to be.


----------



## azureartist

318Platinum said:


> *OKAY, ISN'T THIS JUST DELICIOUS*!!!!!! I LOVE PINK TO DEATH, BUT I DON'T WEAR IT ENOUGH TO GET THIS CLUTCH.  A SALE PURCHASE PERHAPS??? WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF THIS NEW CLUTCH?



Beautiful! Feminine and edgy!


----------



## chynaxdawl

Brennamom said:


> Actually, as someone who started with H scarves, McQs are downright affordable, especially with the insane price hikes H has at least yearly if not more...
> 
> Seriously, price H scarves on their website & I think you'll agree.  McQ isn't cheap, but they aren't the most expensive by a long shot.



oh hm, i haven't actually checked hermes out much but my friend went to look at scarves and told me they were only like $300 and not bad at all.


----------



## Brennamom

chynaxdawl said:


> oh hm, i haven't actually checked hermes out much but my friend went to look at scarves and told me they were only like $300 and not bad at all.



They start at $305 for 70cm, but then go to $385-$580 for the 90cm.  The 140cm, which we are most familiar with for McQ start at $760 and their pashminas start at $1075....H mousselines, which are the sheer, sheer scarves start at $500+ IIRC....


----------



## BittyMonkey

318Platinum said:


> *OKAY, ISN'T THIS JUST DELICIOUS*!!!!!! I LOVE PINK TO DEATH, BUT I DON'T WEAR IT ENOUGH TO GET THIS CLUTCH.  A SALE PURCHASE PERHAPS??? WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF THIS NEW CLUTCH?



I think that would be freaking awesome with a beige top and white pants, or all white.


----------



## 318Platinum

Yeah, neutrals, or blacks would look AMAZING and be, to me, the only way to go with this clutch, but I just don't do pink enough to get the clutch, meaning that I love pink, but I don't do much pink anything, such as clothing, accessories, etc. We will see. Maybe I will change my mind and go after this beauty!! I REALLY love the Gold Knuckleduster with the Pink Crystals!!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> *OKAY, ISN'T THIS JUST DELICIOUS*!!!!!! I LOVE PINK TO DEATH, BUT I DON'T WEAR IT ENOUGH TO GET THIS CLUTCH.  A SALE PURCHASE PERHAPS??? WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF THIS NEW CLUTCH?


 
we have such similar tastes *318*!!!  i have been agonizing over buying this clutch too in the past few days!!!  i LOVE it, but i don't know how practical it is!  :girlwhack:


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> we have such similar tastes *318*!!!  i have been agonizing over buying this clutch too in the past few days!!!  i LOVE it, but i don't know how practical it is!  :girlwhack:



LOL, I know, right!!! Great minds think alike!!  I KNOW for a fact, if I see it IRL, I will DIE!!! I am just still like, I'm not sure about pink. I mean, I passed on the Pink Lizard Knuckleduster Clutch from the SS 2011 Season because I am just not sure about Pink for me right now. I just don't know. I am pretty sure out of the both of us, one of us will get it!!! Who knows, we may end up being Clutch Twins once again!!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

Brennamom said:


> They start at $305 for 70cm, but then go to $385-$580 for the 90cm.  The 140cm, which we are most familiar with for McQ start at $760 and their pashminas start at $1075....H mousselines, which are the sheer, sheer scarves start at $500+ IIRC....



ooh thanks for the clarification, i thought it was odd if mcqueen was more expensive than hermes.

i guess for the $300 more hermes is charging, you're getting swiss nuns


----------



## Belle de Jour

Biscuit14 said:


> For people in the UK, the Net A Porter sale starts on Monday.



Does that mean the international sale will start too?


----------



## carport

chynaxdawl said:


> ooh thanks for the clarification, i thought it was odd if mcqueen was more expensive than hermes.
> 
> i guess for the $300 more hermes is charging, you're getting swiss nuns



I read recently (can't remember the source) that in the world of scarves, McQueen is the new Hermès.


----------



## Brennamom

carport said:


> I read recently (can't remember the source) that in the world of scarves, McQueen is the new Hermès.



I would TOTALLY agree with that.  The past H seasons and the one coming up are totally uninspiring (to me) and don't make me GASP anymore like McQueen's do (both with and without skulls).  I just hope they don't adopt the insane price increase practice that the French labels do....

I find myself reaching for my McQueen scarves much more often than H, and may liquidate some to fund the other...


----------



## carport

chynaxdawl said:


> gosh i feel dumb, i'm still not entirely sure what blocking is. is this something you do after you hand wash it? so is blocking essentially putting "blocks" (or hankerchiefs, etc.) on the scarf while it dries to preserve the shape? is it too much for me to ask you to maybe take some photos next time you or azure do it?
> 
> i don't want to ruin my scarf...



Don't feel dumb! Blocking is just manually shaping the scarf to its original shape and size while it still is wet. It is a bit of a mad dash, since the silk chiffon dries so quickly, and a risk when you gently stretch it since you don't want to break the thread used to sew the hem (or worse).

I will document the process after I've returned home at the end of the month. Then I'll share my draft with azure for her comments, clarifications, and additions. After that, I will post the resulting instructions here. If you'd like, I will PM you when I post them.


----------



## carport

Brennamom said:


> I would TOTALLY agree with that.  The past H seasons and the one coming up are totally uninspiring (to me) and don't make me GASP anymore like McQueen's do (both with and without skulls).  I just hope they don't adopt the insane price increase practice that the French labels do....
> 
> I find myself reaching for my McQueen scarves much more often than H, and may liquidate some to fund the other...



I feel the same way. Even my favorite Hermès scarf is less appealing, because I now prefer the larger sizes of my McQueen scarves. Plus, the silk chiffon feels so wonderfully elegant (I don't own any mousseline H scarves).

But the H scarves are much easier to hand wash!


----------



## Brennamom

carport said:


> I feel the same way. Even my favorite Hermès scarf is less appealing, because I now prefer the larger sizes of my McQueen scarves. Plus, the silk chiffon feels so wonderfully elegant (I don't own any mousseline H scarves).
> 
> But the H scarves are much easier to hand wash!



I could not agree with you more on all points!!  I have a mousseline pouchette, and there is NO comparison!  McQueen hands down!  They just drape nicer, fall into place better, etc!


----------



## chynaxdawl

carport said:


> Don't feel dumb! Blocking is just manually shaping the scarf to its original shape and size while it still is wet. It is a bit of a mad dash, since the silk chiffon dries so quickly, and a risk when you gently stretch it since you don't want to break the thread used to sew the hem (or worse).
> 
> I will document the process after I've returned home at the end of the month. Then I'll share my draft with azure for her comments, clarifications, and additions. After that, I will post the resulting instructions here. If you'd like, I will PM you when I post them.



that would be amazing...thank you so much!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Brennamom said:


> I would TOTALLY agree with that.  The past H seasons and the one coming up are totally uninspiring (to me) and don't make me GASP anymore like McQueen's do (both with and without skulls).  I just hope they don't adopt the insane price increase practice that the French labels do....
> 
> I find myself reaching for my McQueen scarves much more often than H, and may liquidate some to fund the other...



My tricolor God Save McQueen pashmina came today.  I love her! I wanted to try a different kind of scarf and I love this one just as much as my skulls.  Highly recommend.

I have a black and turquoise skull silk and the ombre rainbow colored skull silk already in my collection; the latter I bought the day it was reported that he had died.  He is the entire reason I got into fashion in the first place - his rainbow dress in the 90s, I think it was the last piece to walk in the show that season, absolutely blew my socks off and I've been in love with his stuff (and now SB's) since.  So the rainbow skull scarf to me was a great reminder and a great tribute I will never get rid of.  I may ask to be buried in it. 

I also have a few Hermes (about 5) with an equestrian theme.  It seems I managed to get the five that really blew me away, because I just haven't seen anything I love as much as McQueen's scarves right now.


----------



## sakura23

Belle de Jour said:


> Does that mean the international sale will start too?


 
Yep the UK site and the international site are one in the same


----------



## Brennamom

BittyMonkey said:


> My tricolor God Save McQueen pashmina came today. I love her! I wanted to try a different kind of scarf and I love this one just as much as my skulls. Highly recommend.
> 
> I have a black and turquoise skull silk and the ombre rainbow colored skull silk already in my collection; the latter I bought the day it was reported that he had died. He is the entire reason I got into fashion in the first place - his rainbow dress in the 90s, I think it was the last piece to walk in the show that season, absolutely blew my socks off and I've been in love with his stuff (and now SB's) since. So the rainbow skull scarf to me was a great reminder and a great tribute I will never get rid of. I may ask to be buried in it.
> 
> I also have a few Hermes (about 5) with an equestrian theme. *It seems I managed to get the five that really blew me away, because I just haven't seen anything I love as much as McQueen's scarves right now*.


 
Me too.  My collection of H and McQ is tightly edited.  I only bought scarves that that spoke to me, which makes cullling hard but not impossible.  I do know that I will NEVER part with a McQueen scarf!


----------



## mcq

@ Kathleen: I love that scarf!! Congrats!

So I got back from NY today and Savage Beauty was absolutely fabulous! 
I am really happy that I was able to go there!

And the SAs in the shop were really nice! I had a blonde guy and he was really helpfull.
I bought the silk fishy skull scarf and I tried the 'Engraved leather cage ankle boots' in a 40 but I didn't buy them because I already bought some other things and when I came back to buy them they were sold out ****! So If someone knows a European webshop that still sells them in my size, let me know!

And did someone had the email adress from the London boutique?

I will make a picture of my scarf later and read the rest of the thread I'm a bit tired now!


----------



## Brennamom

McQ, glad you had a good boutique experience and got to see the exhibit!  Can't wait to see your scarf!

Cherry Blossom SOTD here.  Hey, does anyone have the Poppy/Skull scarf?  Looks like this:






I'm trying to track it down in a diff color but need a style/sku number from the tag.  TIA!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, y'all. I have a question. I have been wanting this boot for a while now, but I'm not sure because of the cutout in the front that shows skin. What do you all think of this McQueen boot? should I go for it, or should I just stick to the Louboutins? I need an honest opinion, so what do you think? YAY or NAY? TIA!!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Okay, y'all. I have a question. I have been wanting this boot for a while now, but I'm not sure because of the cutout in the front that shows skin. What do you all think of this McQueen boot? should I go for it, or should I just stick to the Louboutins? I need an honest opinion, so what do you think? YAY or NAY? TIA!!



You know I  you, but my vote is for the Loubies!  A classic will never go out of style, and frankly, those heels scare me. Ever see Single White Female?


----------



## catharina

Hi,

First of all, I want to say that this is a GREAT thread, I've spend hours reading it ALL! 
I fell in love with the Skull Silk Chiffon Scarf and now I really want it buuuuut, I've only found it via Saks (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp). 

Problem is that I am in Europe and I would have to pay 100 eur extra compared to European sites. Does anyone know any other places where I can get this scarf?

I am guessing another color would also be a possibility but I not sure which other color I want... 

thanks so much!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> You know I  you, but my vote is for the Loubies!  A classic will never go out of style, and frankly, those heels scare me. Ever see Single White Female?



LOL,  I have never seen that movie, but why are you scared of them? I think that they are HOTT, but I made a promise to myself that I was going to wait for the SS 2012 collection to see if I wanted anything from there. Thanks, *brennamom*. I just needed reassurance!!  wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on something I could have gotten right now!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> LOL,  *I have never seen that movie*, but why are you scared of them? I think that they are HOTT, but I made a promise to myself that I was going to wait for the SS 2012 collection to see if I wanted anything from there. Thanks, *brennamom*. I just needed reassurance!!  wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on something I could have gotten right now!



Let's just say someone's boyfriend meets a particularly gruesome end with a pair of shoes with this type of heel...


----------



## Brennamom

catharina said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I want to say that this is a GREAT thread, I've spend hours reading it ALL!
> I fell in love with the Skull Silk Chiffon Scarf and now I really want it buuuuut, I've only found it via Saks (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp).
> 
> Problem is that I am in Europe and I would have to pay 100 eur extra compared to European sites. Does anyone know any other places where I can get this scarf?
> 
> I am guessing another color would also be a possibility but I not sure which other color I want...
> 
> thanks so much!!!



Not sure where in EU you are, but Matches, Feathers, McQueen and others carry them. Have you tried your local Google?

PS: you link doesn't work for me...


----------



## *MJ*

BittyMonkey said:


> My tricolor God Save McQueen pashmina came today.  I love her! I wanted to try a different kind of scarf and I love this one just as much as my skulls.  Highly recommend.
> 
> I have a black and turquoise skull silk and the ombre rainbow colored skull silk already in my collection; the latter I bought the day it was reported that he had died.  He is the entire reason I got into fashion in the first place - his rainbow dress in the 90s, I think it was the last piece to walk in the show that season, absolutely blew my socks off and I've been in love with his stuff (and now SB's) since.  So the rainbow skull scarf to me was a great reminder and a great tribute I will never get rid of.  I may ask to be buried in it.
> 
> I also have a few Hermes (about 5) with an equestrian theme.  It seems I managed to get the five that really blew me away, because I just haven't seen anything I love as much as McQueen's scarves right now.



I'd love to see pics of your scarves!! Especially your God Save McQueen pashmina!!


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> Hey McQueenies, anyone know if there is anything good left in the LV boutique?  I'll be there on Sun. and HAVE to stop in..Spoke to Ian today, what a nice guy!  Thanks!!



Anyone? I leave for LV on Sunday...Beuhler?  Beuhler?


----------



## Suzie

^Have a great time Brennamom and I would appreciate some recommendations for when I go.


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> ^Have a great time Brennamom and I would appreciate some recommendations for when I go.



Sure Suzie!  Are you talking McQueen, VCA, restaurants or all of the above?


----------



## Suzie

Yes, Brennamom, all of the above.


----------



## bfali

Hey all!  Just so you guys know, the sale moved to 60% today.  (It still says 40% on website, but if you click on the items you want, they are moved to 60%).  The tree dress I was waiting on was gone right away!!  Argghhhhh, I went right away to LA and called Las Vegas and NO LUCK.  So, if there is anything you want, grab it ASAP!!!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Okay, y'all. I have a question. I have been wanting this boot for a while now, but I'm not sure because of the cutout in the front that shows skin. What do you all think of this McQueen boot? should I go for it, or should I just stick to the Louboutins? I need an honest opinion, so what do you think? YAY or NAY? TIA!!



i am sorry hun NAY for me... 

i think the louboutin daffodiles are 100000x better


----------



## Belle de Jour

sakura23 said:


> Yep the UK site and the international site are one in the same



Thank you!


----------



## azureartist

bfali said:


> Hey all!  Just so you guys know, the sale moved to 60% today.  (It still says 40% on website, but if you click on the items you want, they are moved to 60%).  The tree dress I was waiting on was gone right away!!  Argghhhhh, I went right away to LA and called Las Vegas and NO LUCK.  So, if there is anything you want, grab it ASAP!!!!



*Thank you Bfali!!!*  I just ordered the Folklore Scarf. I was on the fence about that one, but at 60% who could resist.  The Black Floral Skull scarf is available... it is lovely. I bought it at 40% off.


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> i am sorry hun NAY for me...
> 
> i think the louboutin daffodiles are 100000x better



Yeah, I know that the Daffodiles are a MILLION times better, but now that I want them, I can't find them in my size!!! The Kid leather didn't even come in my size, so it's like, UGH!!! I have just decided to hold out until the SS 2012 Louboutin season to see if they have some Daffs in my size!!! I WON'T miss out next year like I did this year!! Thanks, Hun !!!

*Brennamom*, maybe I have seen that movie, and just don't remember it, but now, I have a movie to watch this weekend, thanks to you!!! Hopefully, it's a good one!


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I know that the Daffodiles are a MILLION times better, but now that I want them, I can't find them in my size!!! The Kid leather didn't even come in my size, so it's like, UGH!!! I have just decided to hold out until the SS 2012 Louboutin season to see if they have some Daffs in my size!!! I WON'T miss out next year like I did this year!! Thanks, Hun !!!
> 
> *Brennamom*, maybe I have seen that movie, and just don't remember it, but now, I have a movie to watch this weekend, thanks to you!!! Hopefully, it's a good one!


 
Make sure you see that one and not The Roomate....


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Make sure you see that one and not The Roomate....



lol, I don't think I would watch that one!! lol But thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## chanelbelle7

I just ordered the White Inverted Bar Skull scarf!!! 60% off, no tax, and no shipping...who could resist? I'm thinking of ordering the black one as well!


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Yes, Brennamom, all of the above.


 
I can HIGHLY recommend the LV McQueen boutique.  Even tonight, they were soooo nice and helpful, even apologizing for LA and NYC SA's (saying even THEY get the 'tude).  Haven't been to VCA yet, that's on Sun's agenda and I can recommend Aureole in Mandalay Bay.  It is one of Charlie Palmer's restaurants and it's really nice.  We are going to RM Seafood, hope Rick Moonen is there so I can add him to my Chef Stalker wall-o-fame. I'll remember more once I get there!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, I know that the Daffodiles are a MILLION times better, but now that I want them, I can't find them in my size!!! The Kid leather didn't even come in my size, so it's like, UGH!!! I have just decided to hold out until the SS 2012 Louboutin season to see if they have some Daffs in my size!!! I WON'T miss out next year like I did this year!! Thanks, Hun !!!
> 
> *Brennamom*, maybe I have seen that movie, and just don't remember it, but now, I have a movie to watch this weekend, thanks to you!!! Hopefully, it's a good one!



don't worry hun, the boutiques have reordered the black daff for FW11 and i think probably for SS12 also!  have you got yourself on a waitlist yet???  if not, i think you should probably do so right away.


----------



## catharina

Brennamom said:


> Not sure where in EU you are, but Matches, Feathers, McQueen and others carry them. Have you tried your local Google?
> 
> PS: you link doesn't work for me...



I am in Belgium so the McQueen site does not deliver to me but it doesn't carry the colorcombination I want anyway. I tried Matches, NAP, yoox, the outnet, Feathers, Harvey Nics, Liberty, Harrods but no luck.

It seems that they only place where it is available is Saks. Do you guys believe it is worth paying 310 eur instead of 210 eur for a specific color combination?

I am not sure how to get the link working, but this should be a link to the pic
http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/087/0461/0408704614538/0408704614538R_60x80.jpg
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/medi...n2010/S828832494237_v1_m56577569831661169.gif


I am considering to get another colorcombination but I am really in love with this one.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

catharina said:


> I am in Belgium so the McQueen site does not deliver to me but it doesn't carry the colorcombination I want anyway. I tried Matches, NAP, yoox, the outnet, Feathers, Harvey Nics, Liberty, Harrods but no luck.
> 
> It seems that they only place where it is available is Saks. Do you guys believe it is worth paying 310 eur instead of 210 eur for a specific color combination?
> 
> I am not sure how to get the link working, but this should be a link to the pic
> http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/087/0461/0408704614538/0408704614538R_60x80.jpg
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/medi...n2010/S828832494237_v1_m56577569831661169.gif
> 
> 
> I am considering to get another colorcombination but I am really in love with this one.


 
Can't access any of your links. What is the colour combination you want?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Uk sale is on .co.uk and is sooooo disappointing!


----------



## catharina

gunsandbanjos said:


> Can't access any of your links. What is the colour combination you want?



Not sure how I can make this visible for you, but I want the lead-yellow combination.

I've downloaded the pics and am trying to attach them to this post, hope it works now...


----------



## madeofdreams

Can some one share how you usually wash the McQueen chiffon silk scarves? One of mine is all rolled up at the moment (guilty and sad at the state) and I am not sure whether I should DIY hand wash or send to commercial laundromat (also not sure whether my usual laundry lady will screw it up - it's not one of those upscale laundries but they do a pretty good job with all the stuff I need drycleaned)


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Can see pics now Catharina, not seen that anywhere unfortunately. It is beautiful though.


----------



## medievalbun

Glad you had a great time *mcq*! I just got back today from NYC and I thought the exhibit was great but it was pretty crowded (although no wait at all for museum tickets or any line at all to get into the exhibit - I went at around 11am on Thursday). I almost wished it was time-ticketed so that I could have enjoyed it without such a huge crowd. It seemed like they were going for an intimate atmosphere with each themed room, which I liked. 

I also went to the boutique and my experience was great! I tried on a few things but only ended up buying a cream cape in the iris print (I think it's iris). I really wanted something in the tree print or poppy print but they only had one dress left in the poppy print and the SA said all the tree print leggings, etc were sold quite quickly.



mcq said:


> @ Kathleen: I love that scarf!! Congrats!
> 
> So I got back from NY today and Savage Beauty was absolutely fabulous!
> I am really happy that I was able to go there!
> 
> And the SAs in the shop were really nice! I had a blonde guy and he was really helpfull.
> I bought the silk fishy skull scarf and I tried the 'Engraved leather cage ankle boots' in a 40 but I didn't buy them because I already bought some other things and when I came back to buy them they were sold out ****! So If someone knows a European webshop that still sells them in my size, let me know!
> 
> And did someone had the email adress from the London boutique?
> 
> I will make a picture of my scarf later and read the rest of the thread I'm a bit tired now!


----------



## medievalbun

Beautiful! It has an ethereal quality with the smoke and birds together. Wow!



Kathleen37 said:


> She arrived!! She's soooo beautiful. Apologies for my rubbish photo's - got a new camera and realised that the resolution/quality is all wrong, but I was so excited I'm gonna post them anyhoo...
> 
> You know, I love Sarah, cos she loved Lee and he loved her, but seeing this beauty has made me tear up because it's made me realise he really is gone. I've been wanting one of these scarves since I missed out on the original release. It's just breath taking. The birds, and the smoke; the mind that thought this design up, I just love it.....


----------



## BittyMonkey

*MJ* said:


> I'd love to see pics of your scarves!! Especially your God Save McQueen pashmina!!



I'd love to but I'm in the middle of moving, perhaps when I unpack at the other end!


----------



## carlinha

catharina said:


> Not sure how I can make this visible for you, but I want the lead-yellow combination.
> 
> I've downloaded the pics and am trying to attach them to this post, hope it works now...



*catharina* i know the LV boutique carried this exact color combination you want.  you may consider emailing them to see how much international shipping would be, if it's cheaper than saks.  i highly recommend them, they are awesome, especially my SA Samantha.  if you look through this thread you can find the contact information.   good luck!


----------



## *MJ*

BittyMonkey said:


> I'd love to but I'm in the middle of moving, perhaps when I unpack at the other end!



Oh, I totally understand, and I'll look forward to it when you're all settled in to your new place!! Best of luck with the move!!


----------



## catharina

carlinha said:


> *catharina* i know the LV boutique carried this exact color combination you want.  you may consider emailing them to see how much international shipping would be, if it's cheaper than saks.  i highly recommend them, they are awesome, especially my SA Samantha.  if you look through this thread you can find the contact information.   good luck!



Thank you so much for the info, I will certainly email Samantha and I will keep you guys posted!!

Crossing my fingers now!!


----------



## carlinha

catharina said:


> Thank you so much for the info, I will certainly email Samantha and I will keep you guys posted!!
> 
> Crossing my fingers now!!



good luck!


----------



## carlinha

i wanted to share some actions shots 
*black/gold studded brittania + aviators*
at the hair salon (got lots of attention!)






hanging out with some drinks 





with me


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share some actions shots
> *black/gold studded brittania + aviators*
> at the hair salon (got lots of attention!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out with some drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me



She's gorgeous


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehe, I am stalking *Car*! Gorgeous *Carlinha*... you and the bag!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! *Absolutely gorgeous Red/Gold Britannia Skull Clutch from a lovely seller $999 OBO*!! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Red-and-Gold-Britannia-Skull-Clutch/37484865


----------



## BittyMonkey

*carlinha*...that looks like a special day out!  So cool!


----------



## azureartist

*Carlinha* - looking gorgeous there and like you're having a fun day out! Love the clutch! 

*BellaShoes *- love that red... it's like a candy apple. Yum! 

For those hummingbird lovers... saw this tapestry pillow on NAP.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/106216


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share some actions shots
> *black/gold studded brittania + aviators*
> at the hair salon (got lots of attention!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out with some drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me



LOVE the Studded Skull clutch!! You look fab with it!!  

Do you happen to know if it's still available? Thanks Carla!!


----------



## regeens

Sold out in the US. But check the AMQ website (UK). The site only accepts UK credit cards and doesn't deliver outside the UK. The site stock is different from the boutique stock. LOL. Is it obvious I've been looking for one?

You look great *Carlinha* and the black studded clutch looks pretty good too!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> She's gorgeous



thanks *SC*!  she is gorgeous in such a badass way! 



BellaShoes said:


> hehehe, I am stalking *Car*! Gorgeous *Carlinha*... you and the bag!



thank you *bella*!



BittyMonkey said:


> *carlinha*...that looks like a special day out!  So cool!



thanks *bittymonkey*!  a lovely weekend brunch with DH after getting my hair done 



azureartist said:


> *Carlinha* - looking gorgeous there and like you're having a fun day out! Love the clutch!



thanks *azure*!  it was a beautiful day out!



*MJ* said:


> LOVE the Studded Skull clutch!! You look fab with it!!
> 
> Do you happen to know if it's still available? Thanks Carla!!



thanks *MJ*!  do you mean this particular colorway (black with gold studs)?  yes i believe it is... actually none of the AMQ boutiques carried it in this color combo, only specialty boutiques.  i was lucky enough to find this one on ebay.  if you want the black with silver studs, that's still available on the AMQ UK website.  and i know the sage green/gold and red/gold combos have been seen on ebay.



regeens said:


> You look great *Carlinha* and the black studded clutch looks pretty good too!



thank you *R*!


----------



## Samia

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Absolutely gorgeous Red/Gold Britannia Skull Clutch from a lovely seller $999 OBO*!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Red-and-Gold-Britannia-Skull-Clutch/37484865
> 
> bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/0390/3530/007.JPG





carlinha said:


> i wanted to share some actions shots
> *black/gold studded brittania + aviators*
> at the hair salon (got lots of attention!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out with some drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me



Love both!!!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> thanks *MJ*!  do you mean this particular colorway (black with gold studs)?  yes i believe it is... actually none of the AMQ boutiques carried it in this color combo, only specialty boutiques.  i was lucky enough to find this one on ebay.  if you want the black with silver studs, that's still available on the AMQ UK website.  and i know the sage green/gold and red/gold combos have been seen on ebay.



Hi *Carla*!! I love the black/gold colorway, But if there's no way to track that one down, I'd be happy to have the black/silver combo then! But I went to the UK site, and it says they only ship inside the UK...but I'd love to order it if possible! Is there some way to do it that you know of? Thanks again!!


----------



## carlinha

Samia said:


> Love both!!!



thanks *samia*!



*MJ* said:


> Hi *Carla*!! I love the black/gold colorway, But if there's no way to track that one down, I'd be happy to have the black/silver combo then! But I went to the UK site, and it says they only ship inside the UK...but I'd love to order it if possible! Is there some way to do it that you know of? Thanks again!!



*MJ* the only way i know to do it is to have a friend in the UK help you out with it... good luck!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> *MJ* the only way i know to do it is to have a friend in the UK help you out with it... good luck!



Thanks *Carla*!! I'll just have figure something else out then since I don't know anyone who lives in the UK...

But thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth). 












By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> Sold out in the US. But check the AMQ website (UK). The site only accepts UK credit cards and doesn't deliver outside the UK. The site stock is different from the boutique stock. LOL. Is it obvious I've been looking for one?


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *Carla*!! I'll just have figure something else out then since I don't know anyone who lives in the UK...
> 
> But thanks so much for your help!!



awww, i hope you can find a way to make it work *MJ*!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share



SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!! 

thank the lord i wasn't in the same room as you last night *SC*, you probably put every single woman to shame!  and i bet you got lots of stares   so glad you kept the ruby LCs babe, they're perfect on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> awww, i hope you can find a way to make it work *MJ*!
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!
> 
> thank the lord i wasn't in the same room as you last night *SC*, you probably put every single woman to shame!  and i bet you got lots of stares   so glad you kept the ruby LCs babe, they're perfect on you!



every woman to shame? Girl, no -- more like they were throwing daggers at my lack of shame  I honestly caught no covert stares or looks but my girlfriend did bend down to check out the "merchandise" before we headed out, just to make sure we wouldn't be arrested for indecent exposure. It's was as modest as wearing a bikini top  

Thank you for being so sweet!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> awww, i hope you can find a way to make it work *MJ*!



You're so sweet *Carla*!!  I'll keep trying, and if you run across one anywhere in either colorway, would you shoot me a PM? Thanks so much!


----------



## regeens

Woohoo! Thanks for posting this *bella*. Seller is a lovely TPFer and she's awesome to deal with!

Of course, credit goes to my enabler *carlinha*! Thanks hun!



BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Absolutely gorgeous Red/Gold Britannia Skull Clutch from a lovely seller $999 OBO*!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Red-and-Gold-Britannia-Skull-Clutch/37484865


----------



## regeens

Get outta here *SC*! You look awesome in this outfit. The entire outfit!!! Yeah, definitely ruby LC over the black Maggies. Your DH knows what he's talking about!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

regeens said:


> Get outta here *SC*! You look awesome in this outfit. The entire outfit!!! Yeah, definitely ruby LC over the black Maggies. Your DH knows what he's talking about!



Thank you!! And I'll make sure to tell him that -- it'll give him an even bigger head


----------



## carport

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous



You are an absolute knockout, SC! And your hubby was spot on.


----------



## bfali

*carlinha*- Love the action shots with your lovely studded clutch !  
And *SchnauzerCrazy*, WHOA, I wish I could rock a top like that!!! It looks great on you!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share





YEEEEES, *Nawlins*!!! You betta work!! This is one HOTT outfit!! and I think you did right to throw on the Ruby LCs!! You make me want a pair now!!! I am still Jealy that you can wear that shirt, and I can't, well at least right now1! lol!! I think it's a PERFECT look, Hunni !! How many Loubies do you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carport said:


> You are an absolute knockout, SC! And your hubby was spot on.



Thank you!! You're very kind!



bfali said:


> *carlinha*- Love the action shots with your lovely studded clutch !
> And *SchnauzerCrazy*, WHOA, I wish I could rock a top like that!!! It looks great on you!



Thank you so much! Anyone can rock that top - all you need is a complete lack of shame  Also, lack of twin female assets helps 



318Platinum said:


> YEEEEES, *Nawlins*!!! You betta work!! This is one HOTT outfit!! and I think you did right to throw on the Ruby LCs!! You make me want a pair now!!! I am still Jealy that you can wear that shirt, and I can't, well at least right now1! lol!! I think it's a PERFECT look, Hunni !! How many Loubies do you have if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you sweetie!! They're an amazing shoe -- truly. I have zero regrets except that I didn't buy them sooner. Get them as soon as you find them - you won't regret the splurge. I'm new to the Loubie scene - I got started around February so my "collection" isn't even a collection by the tPF standards. Counting the flats, I have 13 pairs... and it's going to stay that way for a while  I've had a bit too much fun and need to pace myself. Unless an Indio Python LP pops up... or those Lilac Maggies


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you!! You're very kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Anyone can rock that top - all you need is a complete lack of shame  Also, lack of twin female assets helps
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie!! They're an amazing shoe -- truly. I have zero regrets except that I didn't buy them sooner. Get them as soon as you find them - you won't regret the splurge. I'm new to the Loubie scene - I got started around February so my "collection" isn't even a collection by the tPF standards. Counting the flats, I have 13 pairs... and it's going to stay that way for a while  I've had a bit too much fun and need to pace myself. Unless an Indio Python LP pops up... or those Lilac Maggies




LOL, I hear you. I am just on the hunt right now for some Daffs in my size, but I can't seem to find them ANYWHERE!! A Black, Nude, Watersnake, is that too much to ask? lol OMG, the Lilac/I think Blue or something like that Maggies with the Gold Toe Hardware!!!? I LOVE them too!! I need to be on the hunt for those, but I know I'll never find them in my size. I don't think i'm gonna give up looking, though. I love the hunt, and it makes the reward soooooo much sweeter in the end!!! I have found a pair of Ruby LCs on EBay in my size, but I am not too sure about the fit, and the seller, so I just decided to pass.


----------



## Biscuit14

Net-a-porter sale has started and it's quite disappointing like the Mcqueen website.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Biscuit14 said:


> Net-a-porter sale has started and it's quite disappointing like the Mcqueen website.


 
McQueen website has just been updated and there is now LOADS in the sale, but it all seems to be at full price!? So confused:weird: Think they are still sorting it.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

They've finally sorted it. The .co.uk sale is much better now.


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> awww, i hope you can find a way to make it work *MJ*!



Thank *Carla*!! I got it!!! The Black with silver studs is on the way!!! 

*SC*...that is one hot outfit!! What a headturner you are!! And you know how I feel about those Ruby Lady Clous!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*MJ* said:


> Thank *Carla*!! I got it!!! The Black with silver studs is on the way!!!
> 
> *SC*...that is one hot outfit!! What a headturner you are!! And you know how I feel about those Ruby Lady Clous!!!



Thank you, you're so sweet!! And I feel the same way about those LCs on you


----------



## BlushResponse

*SchanuzerCrazy*, you look fantastic in the koi lace top! I always loved it but never had the bravery to buy it. It looks super on you.

Well, as I feared the sale started while we were gone. I really wanted the moth wing scarf and had it in my bag. When I got home tonight I found that when you click on the scarf from the boutique you just get sent back to the homepage  However, it was still in my cart listed as "available", so I just paid for it. Fingers crossed it's still there! I also really badly wanted the 3D Koi dress, but it has been sold out/coming soon for months.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BlushResponse said:


> *SchanuzerCrazy*, you look fantastic in the koi lace top! I always loved it but never had the bravery to buy it. It looks super on you.
> 
> Well, as I feared the sale started while we were gone. I really wanted the moth wing scarf and had it in my bag. When I got home tonight I found that when you click on the scarf from the boutique you just get sent back to the homepage  However, it was still in my cart listed as "available", so I just paid for it. Fingers crossed it's still there! I also really badly wanted the 3D Koi dress, but it has been sold out/coming soon for months.



Thank you very, very much! That's very kind! Honestly, the top looks a lot more risque from a distance than it is -- the way it's stitched doesn't actually show any nipple (at least on me) but the silicone covers I was wearing did show up on camera (they're darker than my skin and reflective). I guess the style isn't for everyone but I have no regrets and if you're interested in it, I strongly encourage you to buy it and try it for yourself -- you can always return it if it doesn't work out. 

I hope you receive what you were looking for -- if they cancel your order, you can always call back and ask if there have been any returns. It worked for me a few times  Good luck!!


----------



## nidvicious

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share


Your entire outfit is TO DIE FOR ! You look great ! I completely forgot to buy the Koi shirt with the sale frenzy this season haha


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nidvicious said:


> Your entire outfit is TO DIE FOR ! You look great ! I completely forgot to buy the Koi shirt with the sale frenzy this season haha



Thank you very much!! 

I've seen it pop up on the 'Bay a few times as well as one called the "Eiffel Tower" shirt (?) so you may still find it. Also, because it's so stretchy, I don't think it'll be a big deal if you find it in a M or a L even though you may be a small or extra small -- it almost looks like hose when you pick it up because it's so scrunched up


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Thank *Carla*!! I got it!!! The Black with silver studs is on the way!!!


 
omg yayyy!!!  how did you manage it???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ Yes, how did you manage it? I need to know as well


----------



## 318Platinum

The only other Brittania I need now is the Nude with Gold studs!!! I will get it one day, but for now, I need shoes!! lol


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> omg yayyy!!!  how did you manage it???





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ Yes, how did you manage it? I need to know as well



First I called the London boutique, and they had only one, but it was on hold for another client...and the client was picking it up in the morning...plus, they don't accept any credit cards, only bank wire transfers...and international bank transfers can be a huge PITA. 

So, I started randomly calling other boutiques, and amazingly, I was able to track one down!!  I was so happy!! Tax free, and free shipping was great too!! I also became acquainted with a super nice SA!! He has ONE more...so if any of you ladies are looking for the studded clutch in the black/silver colorway, PM me and I'm happy to share his info!!


----------



## indi3r4

ladies,
anyone know if any boutique still have the folklore demanta clutch? I know it's a long shot but I thought I ask anyway..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*MJ* said:


> First I called the London boutique, and they had only one, but it was on hold for another client...and the client was picking it up in the morning...plus, they don't accept any credit cards, only bank wire transfers...and international bank transfers can be a huge PITA.
> 
> So, I started randomly calling other boutiques, and amazingly, I was able to track one down!!  I was so happy!! Tax free, and free shipping was great too!! I also became acquainted with a super nice SA!! He has ONE more...so if any of you ladies are looking for the studded clutch in the black/silver colorway, PM me and I'm happy to share his info!!



I PMed you as soon as I read that -- I hope my ninja skills get rewarded


----------



## regeens

indi3r4 said:


> ladies,
> anyone know if any boutique still have the folklore demanta clutch? I know it's a long shot but I thought I ask anyway..


 
The London boutique does indi. This is when I rang at around lunch Monday (London time).  I didn't ask how much though. I must've spoken with an SA other than the one MJ spoke with because he said they do accept international CCs except Diners but it takes time to verify the card. Good luck!


----------



## indi3r4

regeens said:


> The London boutique does indi. This is when I rang at around lunch Monday (London time).  I didn't ask how much though. I must've spoken with an SA other than the one MJ spoke with because he said they do accept international CCs except Diners but it takes time to verify the card. Good luck!



Thank you for the info, R! I'm gonna try them.


----------



## regeens

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you for the info, R! I'm gonna try them.


 
Good luck *indi*. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Biscuit14

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> I've seen it pop up on the 'Bay a few times as well as one called the "Eiffel Tower" shirt (?) so you may still find it. Also, because it's so stretchy, I don't think it'll be a big deal if you find it in a M or a L even though you may be a small or extra small -- it almost looks like hose when you pick it up because it's so scrunched up




The Eiffel Tower shirt is a different top from a few seasons ago. It's not as striking as the Koi top.
Old link hopefully it works.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41495


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share some actions shots
> *black/gold studded brittania + aviators*
> at the hair salon (got lots of attention!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out with some drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me


 Great pics Carla! Your whole family of AMQ clutches is TDF!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).


 This top looks amazing on you!


*MJ* said:


> Thank *Carla*!! I got it!!! The Black with silver studs is on the way!!!


 
Congrats MJ! What a great score! Post pics as soon as you get her!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Biscuit14 said:


> The Eiffel Tower shirt is a different top from a few seasons ago. It's not as striking as the Koi top.
> Old link hopefully it works.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/41495



It's also not as risqué so may be a safer alternative!! Thank you for sharing that link - I appreciate it!! 




NANI1972 said:


> Great pics Carla! Your whole family of AMQ clutches is TDF!
> 
> This top looks amazing on you!
> 
> 
> Congrats MJ! What a great score! Post pics as soon as you get her!



Thank you, NANI - you're very sweet!! You've got some amazing AMQ clutches yourself and I second that MJ -- I can't WAIT to see what she looks like and what I'm missing out on! I hope to join the super awesome AMQ hard clutch club soon


----------



## chemistshmemist

Ooooh! Seriously, everytime I pop in here after being away for so long, my mind is just chock full of complements for everyone and how fantastic everyone's everything is!

I have to say, I'm breeding a sort of jealousy for all your girls' Louboutins! hehe! If only I could rock a pair of heels, trust me, I would 

Anyhoo, got back from the boutique in L.A. today, and I just want to seriously complement and raise a glass to the S.A. there, Hugh! I don't think I purchase enough ($$), or religiously enough, to call him *my* S.A., and deserve special treatment, but for the past 3 or so purchases I've made, I've made sure to always go to him for help. At first it was because of all the scary reviews I read online about the S.A.'s in the boutique, so when I chanced on him being so nice, I thought good to commit - now I know that he really is just exceptional 

Anyway, here's the story: so the store's pretty crowded when I walked in, and I'm a pretty independent shopper, so I just browsed by myself. Then, after 10 or so minutes, Hugh comes up to me, greets me and then immediately asks "how's the vest?". Now this vest was my last purchase, and it was a good 3 or 4 months ago already - _*I *_had to pause for a moment to think of what he was talking about! That he actually remembered that made me feel more welcome! Then, after he asked me the questions on what I was looking for, he indirectly inquired about my budget (I was looking for a suit, but hoped for one on sale) and gave me pointed advice about my options without making me feel bad at all for not being able to afford the new arrivals as of yet (unlike another S.A.). Then, when my card first got declined (BofA panicked because apparently transactions from the boutique get processed as though they're in Nevada. dunnowhy), he was the calm one when I was getting all flustered and embarrassed. hehe. In the end, I just made a quick call to the bank to fix things, and I am now a proud and HAPPY owner, not of a suit, sadly (no more in my size!) but a couple of items from the Spring collection! I really think that the small things, and just the general friendliness people can make or break an experience, and he totally made it for me! (I made sure to tell him that, too!)

Just thought I'd sprinkle in a bit of happy S.A. service story on the small scale to counter the small annoyances of the other boutiques/online.

P.S., when I stepped out of the dressing room, there was this girl there trying on one of the runway folklore gowns, and I honestly was about to tear up at how beautifully it moved. Never thought I'd react that way to clothing, but I totally did. it was literally (and I do mean it) breathtaking.


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ thanks for sharing! it's nice to know there's at least one good sa in the la store, because i haven't encountered any yet!


----------



## regeens

Thanks for sharing *chemist*. I love happy SA stories.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Good to know, I will look him up.  I'm moving out there and MQ is going to be one of my first stops...maybe the first day I drive around!


----------



## bfali

Great story, *chemistshmemist*!  BTW, the LA boutique recently received a new SA who is the sweetest, lovliest person ever.  Her name is Donna, and she has only been there MAYBE a month.  Upon meeting her, I immediately told her that I was going to start shopping with her and NOT the others.  I'm sure any of you guys will have good luck with either of these 2 SAs!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chemistshmemist said:


> Ooooh! Seriously, everytime I pop in here after being away for so long, my mind is just chock full of complements for everyone and how fantastic everyone's everything is!
> 
> I have to say, I'm breeding a sort of jealousy for all your girls' Louboutins! hehe! If only I could rock a pair of heels, trust me, I would
> 
> Anyhoo, got back from the boutique in L.A. today, and I just want to seriously complement and raise a glass to the S.A. there, Hugh! I don't think I purchase enough ($$), or religiously enough, to call him *my* S.A., and deserve special treatment, but for the past 3 or so purchases I've made, I've made sure to always go to him for help. At first it was because of all the scary reviews I read online about the S.A.'s in the boutique, so when I chanced on him being so nice, I thought good to commit - now I know that he really is just exceptional
> 
> Anyway, here's the story: so the store's pretty crowded when I walked in, and I'm a pretty independent shopper, so I just browsed by myself. Then, after 10 or so minutes, Hugh comes up to me, greets me and then immediately asks "how's the vest?". Now this vest was my last purchase, and it was a good 3 or 4 months ago already - _*I *_had to pause for a moment to think of what he was talking about! That he actually remembered that made me feel more welcome! Then, after he asked me the questions on what I was looking for, he indirectly inquired about my budget (I was looking for a suit, but hoped for one on sale) and gave me pointed advice about my options without making me feel bad at all for not being able to afford the new arrivals as of yet (unlike another S.A.). Then, when my card first got declined (BofA panicked because apparently transactions from the boutique get processed as though they're in Nevada. dunnowhy), he was the calm one when I was getting all flustered and embarrassed. hehe. In the end, I just made a quick call to the bank to fix things, and I am now a proud and HAPPY owner, not of a suit, sadly (no more in my size!) but a couple of items from the Spring collection! I really think that the small things, and just the general friendliness people can make or break an experience, and he totally made it for me! (I made sure to tell him that, too!)
> 
> Just thought I'd sprinkle in a bit of happy S.A. service story on the small scale to counter the small annoyances of the other boutiques/online.
> 
> P.S., when I stepped out of the dressing room, there was this girl there trying on one of the runway folklore gowns, and I honestly was about to tear up at how beautifully it moved. Never thought I'd react that way to clothing, but I totally did. it was literally (and I do mean it) breathtaking.



I love these types of stories!! I'm so happy you found such a wonderful person to help you!

And I tear up too... mostly because I would LOVE to splurge on some McQueen pret a porter items but can't. Maybe one day


----------



## xlovely

Do you guys not like Martin from the Melrose boutique? He is so nice!


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> Ooooh! Seriously, everytime I pop in here after being away for so long, my mind is just chock full of complements for everyone and how fantastic everyone's everything is!
> 
> I have to say, I'm breeding a sort of jealousy for all your girls' Louboutins! hehe! If only I could rock a pair of heels, trust me, I would
> 
> Anyhoo, got back from the boutique in L.A. today, and I just want to seriously complement and raise a glass to the S.A. there, Hugh! I don't think I purchase enough ($$), or religiously enough, to call him *my* S.A., and deserve special treatment, but for the past 3 or so purchases I've made, I've made sure to always go to him for help. At first it was because of all the scary reviews I read online about the S.A.'s in the boutique, so when I chanced on him being so nice, I thought good to commit - now I know that he really is just exceptional
> 
> Anyway, here's the story: so the store's pretty crowded when I walked in, and I'm a pretty independent shopper, so I just browsed by myself. Then, after 10 or so minutes, Hugh comes up to me, greets me and then immediately asks "how's the vest?". Now this vest was my last purchase, and it was a good 3 or 4 months ago already - _*I *_had to pause for a moment to think of what he was talking about! That he actually remembered that made me feel more welcome! Then, after he asked me the questions on what I was looking for, he indirectly inquired about my budget (I was looking for a suit, but hoped for one on sale) and gave me pointed advice about my options without making me feel bad at all for not being able to afford the new arrivals as of yet (unlike another S.A.). Then, when my card first got declined (BofA panicked because apparently transactions from the boutique get processed as though they're in Nevada. dunnowhy), he was the calm one when I was getting all flustered and embarrassed. hehe. In the end, I just made a quick call to the bank to fix things, and I am now a proud and HAPPY owner, not of a suit, sadly (no more in my size!) but a couple of items from the Spring collection! I really think that the small things, and just the general friendliness people can make or break an experience, and he totally made it for me! (I made sure to tell him that, too!)
> 
> Just thought I'd sprinkle in a bit of happy S.A. service story on the small scale to counter the small annoyances of the other boutiques/online.
> 
> P.S., when I stepped out of the dressing room, there was this girl there trying on one of the runway folklore gowns, and I honestly was about to tear up at how beautifully it moved. Never thought I'd react that way to clothing, but I totally did. it was literally (and I do mean it) breathtaking.




First off, welcome back *Chemist*!!! I hope that you have had a nice vacay away from TPF. lol. I am inLOVE with your story, because in every thunderstorm (LA Boutique), there has to be at least one rainbow (Hugh). That is really nice to hear that he is so attentive, understanding, and sweet. I ONLY associate myself with SAs of this caliber. Now, I want to know two things:: When is the reveal, and *WHY CAN'T YOU ROCK A PAIR OF HEELS*!!!!!?


----------



## bfali

Martin is also nice, and so is that accent.


----------



## xlovely

Ahaha bfali


----------



## BlushResponse

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you very, very much! That's very kind! Honestly, the top looks a lot more risque from a distance than it is -- the way it's stitched doesn't actually show any nipple (at least on me) but the silicone covers I was wearing did show up on camera (they're darker than my skin and reflective). I guess the style isn't for everyone but I have no regrets and if you're interested in it, I strongly encourage you to buy it and try it for yourself -- you can always return it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I hope you receive what you were looking for -- if they cancel your order, you can always call back and ask if there have been any returns. It worked for me a few times  Good luck!!



If I see one, I may get it  I do love it but if I recall I only saw it available on one or two US sites. I am always so sad that certain products seem to be only available to specific markets. I think it looks fabulous on you.

Sadly the Moth Wing scarf was indeed sold out, I received an e-mail the following morning to that effect. I like to give my business to the site directly as their customer service has always been good, but in the end I went with a mint skull and cherry blossom scarf from the Harvey Nichols sale. I really like McQueen "fashion" scarves, they're always incredibly pretty and unusual. I'm so sad that the regular skull scarves are so readily faked now; here in the UK every other girl is wearing a knock-off which is a shame.

By the way, is it just me or is the Scarf Boutique on the site a bit of a pain/useless addition? I don't know if it's site traffic due to the sale or just lack of proper updates as products sell out, but I can't click on any of the scarves now without being redirected to the homepage, so either they've all sold out or there's a glitch. Also, a lot of the scarves in the sale don't show up when you click on sale silks, you still need to go to the boutique section of the website to see what's available.

Regardless, can't wait for the cherry blossom one to arrive!

*chemist*, I was really happy to read your post. I think often people working in jobs like that don't get praised enough so it's great to read that you had such a positive experience.


----------



## Biscuit14

Resort 2012 collection is now up on style.com

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/2012RST-AMCQUEEN


----------



## lawchick

I love the bags!


----------



## catharina

hi everyone!

I just wanted to update you on my search for the lead/yellow skull scarf. Upon recommendation of carlinha I emailed LV and got a very quick and sweet reply back that the scarf was sold out (bummer) but she offered to look for it in other stores and in addition, she also offered to send me pictures of other scarves!

A day later she came back that she had looked at all other Mcqueen stores and that it is completely sold out (apparently it is 3 seasons old), and gave me some tips to look on the internet (which I obviously already knew from reading this thread, but still, I believe that was super sweet). 
You guys were really right, she is the BEST!
In the meantime a friend of mine decided to take a trip to the US so I placed an order at Saks... now waiting impatiently for her to return. I was a bit hesitant when I heard that it was three seasons old but I guess that some things will never go out of fashion and I really really love the colors so why opt for a "trendy" color vs one I really love!

In any case, thanks so much you all for your help!!!!


----------



## dcblam

catharina said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to update you on my search for the lead/yellow skull scarf. Upon recommendation of carlinha I emailed LV and got a very quick and sweet reply back that the scarf was sold out (bummer) but she offered to look for it in other stores and in addition, she also offered to send me pictures of other scarves!
> 
> A day later she came back that she had looked at all other Mcqueen stores and that it is completely sold out (apparently it is 3 seasons old), and gave me some tips to look on the internet (which I obviously already knew from reading this thread, but still, I believe that was super sweet).
> You guys were really right, she is the BEST!
> In the meantime a friend of mine decided to take a trip to the US so I placed an order at Saks... now waiting impatiently for her to return. I was a bit hesitant when I heard that it was three seasons old but I guess that some things will never go out of fashion and I really really love the colors so why opt for a "trendy" color vs one I really love!
> 
> In any case, thanks so much you all for your help!!!!




Thanks for the update...and glad to hear that you've gotten some "good old fashioned" customer service!

Try to make it a habit to check Zappos since they have a very generous return policy.  I'm don't know if they ship INTL.  A couple of months ago, I decided to bite the bullet and buy two McQ scarves that were YEARS old, knowing full well that they were most likely returns.  They arrived looking brand new.  Good luck on your search......


----------



## xlovely

Raz said:


> I have just found this thread.
> Here are my McQueen scarves. They are all the large 140x140cms.
> Ikebana, Fish and Skull and the Metropolitan Museum of Art one.
> The Museum is a lot darker than the pics online show. I expected it to be more pastel, however its dark grey, but I still love it.



Do you love the pink Fish and Skull scarf? It's so pretty! Do you have any modeling pics of it?


----------



## Bella_Figura

Hi, yes, I do love it. It's really light and floaty, I use it with my Balenciaga Vieux Rose City when I am in a girly mood . it's great when you want something a bit more summery and I find it very easy to work into my outfits.
I will try and take some mod pics of it tomorrow.





xlovely said:


> Do you love the pink Fish and Skull scarf? It's so pretty! Do you have any modeling pics of it?


----------



## xlovely

Raz said:


> Hi, yes, I do love it. It's really light and floaty, I use it with my Balenciaga Vieux Rose City when I am in a girly mood . it's great when you want something a bit more summery and I find it very easy to work into my outfits.
> I will try and take some mod pics of it tomorrow.



Thanks for your response! It's so pretty, good to hear you love it because now I want one!


----------



## purseaddict**

Haven't visited in awhile but wanted to pay some compliments!



carlinha said:


> i wanted to share some actions shots
> *black/gold studded brittania + aviators*
> at the hair salon (got lots of attention!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out with some drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with me



Love the clutch and the aviators look amazing on you!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share



You look AMAZING!!!  A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

purseaddict** said:


> Haven't visited in awhile but wanted to pay some compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the clutch and the aviators look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look AMAZING!!!  A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!



thank you SO much! That's very sweet of you to say!


----------



## bfali

Thanks for sharing, *Biscuit14*!  I agree with you, *lawchick*, I am digging some of the bags!!


----------



## xlovely

Hey ladies! 
Martin emailed me a pic of the sale scarves left at the LA location, I had him hold the light pink Fish and Skull scarf for me (the one *Raz* has!) to pick up tomorrow 




Just in case anyone was looking for sale scarves  They're at 60% off!


----------



## azureartist

bfali said:


> Thanks for sharing, *Biscuit14*!  I agree with you, *lawchick*, I am digging some of the bags!!



Me too!


----------



## chemistshmemist

catharina said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> A day later she came back that she had looked at all other Mcqueen stores and that it is completely sold out (apparently it is 3 seasons old), and gave me some tips to look on the internet (which I obviously already knew from reading this thread, but still, I believe that was super sweet).
> You guys were really right, she is the BEST!



It's making me really happy to read about everyone's increasingly common happy SA stories  Before I moved to the US, I always had a "pretty woman" image of SA's in trendy stores, and I love how this perception of mine is broken down so often! Your story makes me happy, *catharina*, because I feel that it shows true customer service that isn't just about making the sale!

That said, I really, really hope you find your scarf  I remember how it felt when I got my first one, in a color combo I really liked, and I can only wish you find that same joy  I echo everyone else's suggestion to stalk zappos, and other retail sites. I'll keep an eye out, too 

*318*, well... since you brought it up... I am proud to say that I have worn/rocked (cheap) heels before, at a Halloween party. They felt surprisingly natural (hehe), and I was surprised when one of the girls came up to me and said "you're more of a woman than I am!" -- I was actually kinda proud at that moment. However, I "quit while I was at the top". I've never worn them again for fear of tarnishing how great I think I am at wearing them


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> It's making me really happy to read about everyone's increasingly common happy SA stories  Before I moved to the US, I always had a "pretty woman" image of SA's in trendy stores, and I love how this perception of mine is broken down so often! Your story makes me happy, *catharina*, because I feel that it shows true customer service that isn't just about making the sale!
> 
> That said, I really, really hope you find your scarf  I remember how it felt when I got my first one, in a color combo I really liked, and I can only wish you find that same joy  I echo everyone else's suggestion to stalk zappos, and other retail sites. I'll keep an eye out, too
> 
> *318*, well... since you brought it up... I am proud to say that I have worn/rocked (cheap) heels before, at a Halloween party. They felt surprisingly natural (hehe), and I was surprised when one of the girls came up to me and said "you're more of a woman than I am!" -- I was actually kinda proud at that moment. However, I "quit while I was at the top". I've never worn them again for fear of tarnishing how great I think I am at wearing them



Lol, I understand. I got so many compliments in Chicago when I went out in my Loubies. The shocker was the amount of compliments that I got from men!!! Walking beside me, complimenting and talking to me, while DH was on the other side of me, lol!!   I had post this pic in another thread, but I'll post it here too, since I am wearing my McQueen Shades, and my Skull Clutch!! DH snapped it when I wasn't paying attention. I think you should go for it! You should post a pic of the time you wore them, if you have one!


----------



## nicki23x

xlovely said:


> Hey ladies!
> Martin emailed me a pic of the sale scarves left at the LA location, I had him hold the light pink Fish and Skull scarf for me (the one *Raz* has!) to pick up tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone was looking for sale scarves  They're at 60% off!



yayy! hope you love it! I ordered the black fish/skull scarf last week which i am waiting patiently for its arrival!!


----------



## azureartist

318Platinum said:


> Lol, I understand. I got so many compliments in Chicago when I went out in my Loubies. The shocker was the amount of compliments that I got from men!!! Walking beside me, complimenting and talking to me, while DH was on the other side of me, lol!!   I had post this pic in another thread, but I'll post it here too, since I am wearing my McQueen Shades, and my Skull Clutch!! DH snapped it when I wasn't paying attention. I think you should go for it! You should post a pic of the time you wore them, if you have one!



Wow Platinum - you look fierce! Love your style... I would compliment too!


----------



## chemistshmemist

double post


----------



## chemistshmemist

hihihi, here's the only pic of it that I found; funny that the sun was still up. And, to keep it thread appropriate, here's a pic of one of the items I bought the other day  it's not yet a modelling pic; I'm currently in a friend's apartment and don't have access to all my clothes for one yet.


----------



## catharina

chemistshmemist said:


> It's making me really happy to read about everyone's increasingly common happy SA stories  Before I moved to the US, I always had a "pretty woman" image of SA's in trendy stores, and I love how this perception of mine is broken down so often! Your story makes me happy, *catharina*, because I feel that it shows true customer service that isn't just about making the sale!
> 
> That said, I really, really hope you find your scarf  I remember how it felt when I got my first one, in a color combo I really liked, and I can only wish you find that same joy  I echo everyone else's suggestion to stalk zappos, and other retail sites. I'll keep an eye out, too



I've spend large periods in the US over the last ten years and I must say that customer service is typically much much better at "your" side of the pond. I was so happy with her service, eventhough she did not find the scarf, I am sure it would be really hard to get this service in Europe!

Unfortunately Zappos does not ship international, but I did place an order with Saks so I hope to show you guys my new scarf pretty soon!!!


----------



## gymangel812

So I will be going to the mcqueen exhibit the weekend before it ends. I will be there friday thorough monday. Whens the best time to go to avoid the lines? What kind of line can I expect during that time? I see I could go for some special time on monday s but the tickets are quite a bit more and I will have family with me that don't want to pay that much. Also does the ticket price include admission to the met?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

gymangel812 said:


> So I will be going to the mcqueen exhibit the weekend before it ends. I will be there friday thorough monday. Whens the best time to go to avoid the lines? What kind of line can I expect during that time? I see I could go for some special time on monday s but the tickets are quite a bit more and I will have family with me that don't want to pay that much. Also does the ticket price include admission to the met?



Go as early in the day as you can to avoid crowds. The exhibit is included in the general admission price to the MET -- no extra fee unless you pay for the early admission. So I would recommend just being there when the MET opens for the day so you can be one of the first ones in the door


----------



## chemistshmemist

catharina said:


> I've spend large periods in the US over the last ten years and I must say that customer service is typically much much better at "your" side of the pond. I was so happy with her service, eventhough she did not find the scarf, I am sure it would be really hard to get this service in Europe!
> 
> Unfortunately Zappos does not ship international, but I did place an order with Saks so I hope to show you guys my new scarf pretty soon!!!



Yeah, awesome people are awesome 
So excited to see you model your scaaarf!
My wallet's crying due to Saks, too  hopefully I can show you guys it soon! (I got the item altered)


----------



## Kathleen37

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I completely forgot about the Koi shirt I was so crazy about earlier this year but rediscovered it last night when we had some friends over and then headed out to dinner. I paired it with my bordering-on-illegal knuckleduster and the ruby Lady Clous (I initially went with the black on black Maggies but DH said that the all-black look was a bit goth).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm wearing "protection" underneath the shirt so there are no nip slips. Thanks for letting me share



Hey SC - you are rocking that gear!! All looks fab - wonderful pics!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey SC - you are rocking that gear!! All looks fab - wonderful pics!!



thanks so much!! You are so kind  I've been trying to stay away from temptation as I just started riding again and DH doesn't know but am already thinking of the perfect horse but I absolutely love seeing what everyone else has been up to! He was so talented and I think Sarah is staying very true to his vision


----------



## Kathleen37

chemist - excellent SA story!

*mj* wow, congratulations - please post pics when she arrives!

Blush - congrats on the new scarf, hope you'll post pics when you get her!

catherina, good for you for finding your scarf!

xlovely - congrats! Hope you'll also post pics!

318 - wow what a photo! You look wonderful!!

nicki - congrats on the scarf! I know I'm repeating myself, but I'd love to see pics!

chemist - love your pics! My monitor isn't great - is your scarf on fire? Looks fab!


----------



## Kathleen37

Ooooh, love hosses, SC, never had one myself due to the time needed. The ducks, chickens, guineas, herd of rescue cats, and various wildlife (foxes/hedgehogs) keeps me busy! My nephew (from Nashville) will be coming over for a month in a few weeks, so I'll be taking him out riding. 

And you're absolutely right about Sarah...


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> Wow Platinum - you look fierce! Love your style... I would compliment too!



Thanks, *Azure*!! I appreciate it.  Hopefully, next year, I will be in McQueen RTW as well!! Here's hoping


----------



## xlovely

Got my scarf! I love it, it's so light and definitely very floaty!!

Light Pink Fish and Skull Scarf, $475 and 60% off was $189


----------



## chemistshmemist

xlovely said:


> Got my scarf! I love it, it's so light and definitely very floaty!!
> 
> Light Pink Fish and Skull Scarf, $475 and 60% off was $189



So pretty! Just seeing the modelling pic already makes me feel so summery and rock 'n garden-y


----------



## xlovely

chemistshmemist said:


> So pretty! Just seeing the modelling pic already makes me feel so summery and rock 'n garden-y



Thank you!! It's so summery for sure! I wish I had it for spring, but there's always next yearr!


----------



## chemistshmemist

indeed!

by the way, I had a quick question: is there any one place to see all the McQueen products for sale from a season? Because the website sells different things from the boutique, from the department stores, from other online stores (which might not be authentic, lol).?


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> First I called the London boutique, and they had only one, but it was on hold for another client...and the client was picking it up in the morning...plus, they don't accept any credit cards, only bank wire transfers...and international bank transfers can be a huge PITA.
> 
> So, I started randomly calling other boutiques, and amazingly, I was able to track one down!!  I was so happy!! Tax free, and free shipping was great too!! I also became acquainted with a super nice SA!! He has ONE more...so if any of you ladies are looking for the studded clutch in the black/silver colorway, PM me and I'm happy to share his info!!



good job *MJ*!  can't wait to see it when it gets here!



NANI1972 said:


> Great pics Carla! Your whole family of AMQ clutches is TDF!



thanks *nani*!



chemistshmemist said:


> Ooooh! Seriously, everytime I pop in here after being away for so long, my mind is just chock full of complements for everyone and how fantastic everyone's everything is!
> 
> I have to say, I'm breeding a sort of jealousy for all your girls' Louboutins! hehe! If only I could rock a pair of heels, trust me, I would
> 
> Anyhoo, got back from the boutique in L.A. today, and I just want to seriously complement and raise a glass to the S.A. there, Hugh! I don't think I purchase enough ($$), or religiously enough, to call him *my* S.A., and deserve special treatment, but for the past 3 or so purchases I've made, I've made sure to always go to him for help. At first it was because of all the scary reviews I read online about the S.A.'s in the boutique, so when I chanced on him being so nice, I thought good to commit - now I know that he really is just exceptional
> 
> Anyway, here's the story: so the store's pretty crowded when I walked in, and I'm a pretty independent shopper, so I just browsed by myself. Then, after 10 or so minutes, Hugh comes up to me, greets me and then immediately asks "how's the vest?". Now this vest was my last purchase, and it was a good 3 or 4 months ago already - _*I *_had to pause for a moment to think of what he was talking about! That he actually remembered that made me feel more welcome! Then, after he asked me the questions on what I was looking for, he indirectly inquired about my budget (I was looking for a suit, but hoped for one on sale) and gave me pointed advice about my options without making me feel bad at all for not being able to afford the new arrivals as of yet (unlike another S.A.). Then, when my card first got declined (BofA panicked because apparently transactions from the boutique get processed as though they're in Nevada. dunnowhy), he was the calm one when I was getting all flustered and embarrassed. hehe. In the end, I just made a quick call to the bank to fix things, and I am now a proud and HAPPY owner, not of a suit, sadly (no more in my size!) but a couple of items from the Spring collection! I really think that the small things, and just the general friendliness people can make or break an experience, and he totally made it for me! (I made sure to tell him that, too!)
> 
> Just thought I'd sprinkle in a bit of happy S.A. service story on the small scale to counter the small annoyances of the other boutiques/online.
> 
> P.S., when I stepped out of the dressing room, there was this girl there trying on one of the runway folklore gowns, and I honestly was about to tear up at how beautifully it moved. Never thought I'd react that way to clothing, but I totally did. it was literally (and I do mean it) breathtaking.



i love great SA stories like these!  thanks for sharing *chemist*.



catharina said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to update you on my search for the lead/yellow skull scarf. Upon recommendation of carlinha I emailed LV and got a very quick and sweet reply back that the scarf was sold out (bummer) but she offered to look for it in other stores and in addition, she also offered to send me pictures of other scarves!
> 
> A day later she came back that she had looked at all other Mcqueen stores and that it is completely sold out (apparently it is 3 seasons old), and gave me some tips to look on the internet (which I obviously already knew from reading this thread, but still, I believe that was super sweet).
> You guys were really right, she is the BEST!
> In the meantime a friend of mine decided to take a trip to the US so I placed an order at Saks... now waiting impatiently for her to return. I was a bit hesitant when I heard that it was three seasons old but I guess that some things will never go out of fashion and I really really love the colors so why opt for a "trendy" color vs one I really love!
> 
> In any case, thanks so much you all for your help!!!!



i'm sad they are sold out, but i'm glad you had a good experience *catharina*.  can't wait to see your scarf!



purseaddict** said:


> Love the clutch and the aviators look amazing on you!



thank you *purseaddict*!



chemistshmemist said:


> hihihi, here's the only pic of it that I found; funny that the sun was still up. And, to keep it thread appropriate, here's a pic of one of the items I bought the other day  it's not yet a modelling pic; I'm currently in a friend's apartment and don't have access to all my clothes for one yet.



this is one rocking scarf *chemist*!



xlovely said:


> Got my scarf! I love it, it's so light and definitely very floaty!!
> 
> Light Pink Fish and Skull Scarf, $475 and 60% off was $189



absolutely gorgeous *xlovely*!!!  amazing price too!  congrats!


----------



## carlinha

i posted these on the CL thread already but i wanted to share here as well because i am SMITTEN with my blue koi silk scarf   the colors are just AMAZING on it!

here paired with a grey Robert Rodriguez dress, CL lady peep python batik and AMQ byzantine skull clutch














goofing around with our CLs


----------



## xlovely

carlinha said:


> i posted these on the CL thread already but i wanted to share here as well because i am SMITTEN with my blue koi silk scarf   the colors are just AMAZING on it!
> 
> here paired with a grey Robert Rodriguez dress, CL lady peep python batik and AMQ byzantine skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofing around with our CLs



I loooveeee your entire outfit!! I am so jelly of your tan!!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> good job *MJ*!  can't wait to see it when it gets here!



Thanks *Carla*!!!  I'll post pics when it arrives...and thanks to another fabulous friend here, it will not be a lonely little clutch...I have TWO packages coming Tuesday!!


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *Carla*!!!  I'll post pics when it arrives...and thanks to another fabulous friend here, it will not be a lonely little clutch...I have TWO packages coming Tuesday!!



oohhhhh a little sister clutch?!?!?! 

DYING HERE!!!  can i have a hint please??!!  you go from zero to two?  SCORE!


----------



## carlinha

xlovely said:


> I loooveeee your entire outfit!! I am so jelly of your tan!!



thank you *xlovely*!  i wish i was more tan!  this is actually close to my natural skin color...


----------



## *MJ*

Kathleen37 said:


> *mj* wow, congratulations - please post pics when she arrives!



Thanks *Kathleen*!!  I will do that!!



xlovely said:


> Got my scarf! I love it, it's so light and definitely very floaty!!
> 
> Light Pink Fish and Skull Scarf, $475 and 60% off was $189



So pretty!!! Congrats *xlovely*!!! 



carlinha said:


> i posted these on the CL thread already but i wanted to share here as well because i am SMITTEN with my blue koi silk scarf   the colors are just AMAZING on it!
> 
> here paired with a grey Robert Rodriguez dress, CL lady peep python batik and AMQ byzantine skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofing around with our CLs



You look fab as always, and I LOOOOVE the Blue Koi scarf!!!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> oohhhhh a little sister clutch?!?!?!
> 
> DYING HERE!!!  can i have a hint please??!!  you go from zero to two?  SCORE!



Heehee...Well...not a little sister...but a totally unique and fierce little brother!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*MJ* said:


> Heehee...Well...not a little sister...but a totally unique and fierce little brother!!



LOVE IT!!! Congrats babe! I'm honestly turning green


----------



## bfali

Wow *MJ* I can't wait for your reveals!!!
And Carlinha...omg, your whole ensemble is just stunning!  You are always so well put together!!!


----------



## *MJ*

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE IT!!! Congrats babe! I'm honestly turning green



You know, don't you??  My girl J is soooo bad!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*MJ* said:


> You know, don't you??  My girl J is soooo bad!!!



Well, I wasn't certain but I had a few guesses  Honestly, congratulations! I'm so happy you're getting these beauties and I can't wait for photos!


----------



## *MJ*

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, I wasn't certain but I had a few guesses  Honestly, congratulations! I'm so happy you're getting these beauties and I can't wait for photos!



Thanks *A*!!! You are so sweet!! 

Now I'm sooo banned!!! I must behave now!!!


----------



## regeens

*MJ*, congrats. Looking forward to your reveal!!!! 

*Carlinha*, your queen skull clutch and blue koi scarf look perfect together!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Wow Carlinha, you look FABULOUS! That scarf is TDF


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Heehee...Well...not a little sister...but a totally unique and fierce little brother!!



ooohhhhh something warrior related perhaps?!   can't wait to see!



bfali said:


> And Carlinha...omg, your whole ensemble is just stunning!  You are always so well put together!!!



thanks so much *bfali*!



regeens said:


> *Carlinha*, your queen skull clutch and blue koi scarf look perfect together!



thanks *R*! 



gunsandbanjos said:


> Wow Carlinha, you look FABULOUS! That scarf is TDF



thanks *guns*!  i absolutely love this scarf!  i am hooked and want another one!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

I just wanted to echo *chemistshmemist's* sentiments about *Hugh* at the AMQ boutique in LA -- He. Is. Awesome. I popped in this morning intending to pick up the Folklore scarf I had called in about yesterday and asked to have it placed on hold... And Hugh was the first one I came across. How lucky was I! He was very sweet, helpful, and attentive, and I will certainly call/visit him if I need any more AMQ (and you ladies know we all do, all the time!!)! 

Incidientally, I walked out of the boutique with more than just the Folklore scarf... I also picked up the Folklore Jersey dress. It was sold out online, but they had it in this store (last one on the rack!), and in my size! It was meant to be!! I may perhaps like the Folklore print waaaaaay too much... 


BTW - Hugh says hello to all!


----------



## BlushResponse

Oh, Carlinha, that scarf is just beautiful! And so are you!


----------



## kdo

I recall a couple people getting the Black Floral Skull scarf...I searched but did not find a reveal.  Would someone mind posting some pics, pretty please? TIA!


----------



## chemistshmemist

*Carlinha, *you simply make that scarf WORK like it owes you money! It so beautiful on you, and you're so beautiful! as is the rest of your outfit!

So, I'm afraid I need help from all of you: when it comes down to just  me making the decision, I tend to just say YES to everything McQueen the  fits! However, I already have bought several items from this season and  last, and so am wondering if I might need more items... but... it's  just so beautiful!

So, I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this, the samurai  print jacket: (I know it's very different cuz it's just on a hanger, but it fits well)*




*


----------



## BittyMonkey

chemistshmemist said:


> *Carlinha, *you simply make that scarf WORK like it owes you money! It so beautiful on you, and you're so beautiful! as is the rest of your outfit!
> 
> So, I'm afraid I need help from all of you: when it comes down to just  me making the decision, I tend to just say YES to everything McQueen the  fits! However, I already have bought several items from this season and  last, and so am wondering if I might need more items... but... it's  just so beautiful!
> 
> So, I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this, the samurai  print jacket: (I know it's very different cuz it's just on a hanger, but it fits well)*
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can you take a pic with you wearing it?


----------



## carport

chemistshmemist said:


> So, I'm afraid I need help from all of you: when it comes down to just  me making the decision, I tend to just say YES to everything McQueen the  fits! However, I already have bought several items from this season and  last, and so am wondering if I might need more items... but... it's  just so beautiful!
> 
> So, I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this, the samurai  print jacket: (I know it's very different cuz it's just on a hanger, but it fits well)*
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you love how it looks on you? Is the price right?

If you answer yes to those questions, I don't see how you could pass it up!

and

*Carlinha, *your sense of style is incredibly stunning -- yet you've outdone yourself here. An absolutely gorgeous look on a beautiful woman!


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> *Carlinha, *you simply make that scarf WORK like it owes you money! It so beautiful on you, and you're so beautiful! as is the rest of your outfit!
> 
> So, I'm afraid I need help from all of you: when it comes down to just  me making the decision, I tend to just say YES to everything McQueen the  fits! However, I already have bought several items from this season and  last, and so am wondering if I might need more items... but... it's  just so beautiful!
> 
> So, I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this, the samurai  print jacket: (I know it's very different cuz it's just on a hanger, but it fits well)*
> 
> 
> 
> *



I tell you what, if you don't want it, I will surely take it off ya hands, because this is really HOTT to me!!!   I have been looking for the black and gold Samurai one for a while now. I hope you keep it, but of course, if possible, post modeling pics. Good Luck


----------



## bfali

Chemistshmemist- I love the jacket, but like the others, I would love to see it on you!! Can you please post some pics?


----------



## carlinha

BlushResponse said:


> Oh, Carlinha, that scarf is just beautiful! And so are you!



thank you so much *blushresponse*!



chemistshmemist said:


> *Carlinha, *you simply make that scarf WORK like it owes you money! It so beautiful on you, and you're so beautiful! as is the rest of your outfit!
> 
> So, I'm afraid I need help from all of you: when it comes down to just  me making the decision, I tend to just say YES to everything McQueen the  fits! However, I already have bought several items from this season and  last, and so am wondering if I might need more items... but... it's  just so beautiful!
> 
> So, I was wondering what all of your opinions are on this, the samurai  print jacket: (I know it's very different cuz it's just on a hanger, but it fits well)*
> 
> 
> 
> *



thank you *chemist*!

and regarding the jacket, i love it!  i love the print... but i'd love to see it on you also!



carport said:


> *Carlinha, *your sense of style is incredibly stunning -- yet you've outdone yourself here. An absolutely gorgeous look on a beautiful woman!



thank you so much *carport*!


----------



## azureartist

kdo said:


> I recall a couple people getting the Black Floral Skull scarf...I searched but did not find a reveal.  Would someone mind posting some pics, pretty please? TIA!



Hello *Kdo* - here's some detail pics. Hope this helps!


----------



## chemistshmemist

318Platinum said:


> I tell you what, if you don't want it, I will surely take it off ya hands, because this is really HOTT to me!!!   I have been looking for the black and gold Samurai one for a while now. I hope you keep it, but of course, if possible, post modeling pics. Good Luck



was there a black and gold one?! ooooh I would LOVE that!

Thanks everyone for the support and comments  It's currently having an extended sleepover over at Saks before I pick it up. I'll be sure to provide a mod pic for all of you first opportunity I get 

*azureartist*, so beautiful  It's much darker/the colors are much more pronounced than I thought!


----------



## BittyMonkey

azureartist said:


> Hello *Kdo* - here's some detail pics. Hope this helps!



This is the other scarf I was considering before I got the God Save McQueen pashmina.  I swear, those photos on the website just don't do the scarves justice.  Gorgeous!


----------



## kdo

You are a sweetheart, *azureartist!*  Thanks so much -- it's so helpful to see the real deal.  The photos just don't do it justice showcasing the actual beauty of the scarves.  I love it's so light and airey and the contrast of the colors.


----------



## carlinha

azureartist said:


> Hello *Kdo* - here's some detail pics. Hope this helps!


 
what a beautiful scarf *azure*!  love the details!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Fab new buys ladies 

Here are my new two clutches 
You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL 




And this is my fab sale buy


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Fab new buys ladies
> 
> Here are my new two clutches
> You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my fab sale buy



both are absolutely FANTASTIC!!! I'm so happy you have these beauties -- use them in great health!


----------



## less1126

Oh my gosh, I'm not sure which I love more. They are both so unique.
Congrats to you, *Clooky001*


----------



## carlinha

Clooky001 said:


> Fab new buys ladies
> 
> Here are my new two clutches
> You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my fab sale buy


 
congrats *clooky* i love them both!  do you have a preference for the long or squarer version of the knuckle duster?


----------



## *MJ*

Clooky001 said:


> Fab new buys ladies
> 
> Here are my new two clutches
> You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my fab sale buy



Beautiful clutches *Clooky*!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chemistshmemist

Clooky001 said:


> Fab new buys ladies
> 
> Here are my new two clutches
> You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL



Gorgeous!


----------



## azureartist

chemistshmemist said:


> *azureartist*, so beautiful  It's much darker/the colors are much more pronounced than I thought!



Thank you *chemistshmemist *- it is really much nicer than in photographs! Very mysterious and old worldly. 



BittyMonkey said:


> This is the other scarf I was considering before I got the God Save McQueen pashmina.  I swear, those photos on the website just don't do the scarves justice.  Gorgeous!



Yes I agree *BittyMonkey* - I also bought the Folklore (I call it zebra stripe) and it's much more delicate and subtle looking than in the pictures. I love your God Save McQueen! Best use of red, white and blue ever in a scarf!



kdo said:


> You are a sweetheart, *azureartist!*  Thanks so much -- it's so helpful to see the real deal.  The photos just don't do it justice showcasing the actual beauty of the scarves.  I love it's so light and airey and the contrast of the colors.



*Kdo * thank you... glad I could help! - did you end up ordering it? Such a steal honestly... I bought it at 40% off.
*
carlinha* Thank you my love. What can I say about you that hasn't been said. Your smile lights up the room. You AMQ... TDF!


----------



## bfali

Clooky...omg!  Love love love both of your clutches! Big congrats!!


----------



## lawchick

clooky001 said:


> fab new buys ladies
> 
> here are my new two clutches
> you wont believe how happy i am to have received this baby, i called my sa & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly i got my call & i was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely sa held it for me while i decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my fab sale buy


wowza!!!  G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!!!!!!


----------



## alwaysadira

Hi all,

I'm thinking about getting a Novak. What is everyone's opinion of it? Is it better for every day or more dressed up occasions?

Thanks!


----------



## dcblam

alwaysadira said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Novak. What is everyone's opinion of it? Is it better for every day or more dressed up occasions?
> 
> Thanks!



It's such a great lookin' bag....I say everyday!!!
Keep us posted.


----------



## dcblam

Clooky001 said:


> Fab new buys ladies
> 
> Here are my new two clutches
> You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my fab sale buy





***SIGH*** just gorgeous!!!


----------



## dcblam

*ENABLE ALERT!*

God Save McQueen large scarf/stole on Yoox, think it's from 2009......

Nabbed one for myself....any other takers?????


http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEX.../1/cod10/46208811MM/sts/sr_accessorieswomen80


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dcblam said:


> *ENABLE ALERT!*
> 
> God Save McQueen large scarf/stole on Yoox, think it's from 2009......
> 
> Nabbed one for myself....any other takers?????
> 
> 
> http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEX.../1/cod10/46208811MM/sts/sr_accessorieswomen80



I have one but it's gorgeous -- if anyone's on the fence, it's incredibly versatile


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have one but it's gorgeous -- if anyone's on the fence, it's incredibly versatile




You'll have to let me know "all of the ways" in which it can be worn,
McQ Master!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dcblam said:


> You'll have to let me know "all of the ways" in which it can be worn,
> McQ Master!



oh gosh, I'm no master - I'm a novice 

There was an awesome youtube video by a tPFer about all the different ways a scarf can be worn. I'm master of a whopping three ways - I meant it was versatile in terms of what it can be worn with and which colors. It's my go-to scarf


----------



## BlushResponse

Clooky001 said:


> Fab new buys ladies
> 
> Here are my new two clutches
> You wont believe how happy I am to have received this baby, I called my SA & she said she don't no if it's def coming in but she would call me if it does...luckerly I got my call & I was first on the list as they only received one in this colourway...also have the black gold coming tomo...my lovely SA held it for me while I decided  this pic don't do the clutch must justice..much better IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my fab sale buy



Stunning bags! Great choices. Those are two of my recent favourites.


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> both are absolutely FANTASTIC!!! I'm so happy you have these beauties -- use them in great health!


Thx  x



less1126 said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm not sure which I love more. They are both so unique.
> Congrats to you, *Clooky001*


Im a happy bunny - thx 



carlinha said:


> congrats *clooky* i love them both!  do you have a preference for the long or squarer version of the knuckle duster?


Thx  - I'm all for the longer version but still lust after the box....x x


----------



## Clooky001

*MJ* said:


> Beautiful clutches *Clooky*!!! Congrats!!!





chemistshmemist said:


> Gorgeous!





bfali said:


> Clooky...omg!  Love love love both of your clutches! Big congrats!!





lawchick said:


> wowza!!!  G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!!!!!!



Thx you ladies


----------



## Clooky001

dcblam said:


> ***SIGH*** just gorgeous!!!





BlushResponse said:


> Stunning bags! Great choices. Those are two of my recent favourites.



Thx you both for your lovely words  x


----------



## mcq

@ Clooky: Lovely bags! 

I promised to post a picture and ofcourse I almost forgot, but here it is!
A snapshot with my phone sorry!
My first McQueen scarf:





And I found the engraved cage booties in a sale last week! There were 2 pairs left one 37 and one in my size so it was meant to be 
Because of that I'm on a no buy now...so I try to avoid the internet and especially this forum


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mcq said:


> @ Clooky: Lovely bags!
> 
> I promised to post a picture and ofcourse I almost forgot, but here it is!
> A snapshot with my phone sorry!
> My first McQueen scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I found the engraved cage booties in a sale last week! There were 2 pairs left one 37 and one in my size so it was meant to be
> Because of that I'm on a no buy now...so I try to avoid the internet and especially this forum



Congrats on that beauty!! I'm on a ban myself so no new scarves for me. I try to live vicariously through this and other threads


----------



## carlinha

mcq said:


> @ Clooky: Lovely bags!
> 
> I promised to post a picture and ofcourse I almost forgot, but here it is!
> A snapshot with my phone sorry!
> My first McQueen scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I found the engraved cage booties in a sale last week! There were 2 pairs left one 37 and one in my size so it was meant to be
> Because of that I'm on a no buy now...so I try to avoid the internet and especially this forum


 
what a beautiful scarf!  congrats *mcq*!


----------



## bfali

Congrats *mcq*!  It is such a lovely scarf!  I was finally able to track down the pashmina version of it (after the incident where I was shipped the wrong scarf); it is on its way to me now!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Does anyone know where can I find the Knuckle buster ring in gold? I want one soooo bad.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ElisaBr13 said:


> Does anyone know where can I find the Knuckle buster ring in gold? I want one soooo bad.



wait until one pops up on the 'Bay. They're no longer produced or sold


----------



## Binkysmom

Gorgeous scarf!




mcq said:


> @ Clooky: Lovely bags!
> 
> I promised to post a picture and ofcourse I almost forgot, but here it is!
> A snapshot with my phone sorry!
> My first McQueen scarf:
> 
> 
> And I found the engraved cage booties in a sale last week! There were 2 pairs left one 37 and one in my size so it was meant to be
> Because of that I'm on a no buy now...so I try to avoid the internet and especially this forum


----------



## regeens

Beautiful scarf *mcq* and congrats on finding your booties too.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone know what color this jacket actually is?  "Skin" sounds gross.  If it's more of a neutral I might think about it, but pinky pale...not so much.

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...Sale/Sale-Jackets/P-COTTON-PIQUET-JACKET.aspx


----------



## alwaysadira

Hey all,

I put in an order for a Novak bag! I'm so excited to finally get my first (and not last) Mcqueen piece!!


----------



## mcq

Thanks everyone!
I already want another scarf 

@ Alwaysadira: Congrats! Show us some pictures when you've got the bag!?


----------



## Kathleen37

Guys - looks like some stuff is now 60% in the amq.co.uk sale - also free postage (didn't realise till I looked at the order and saw they discounted the sandals by £12.50)

I wish I wasn't so strapped for cash, as there is loads of beautiful swag there... blue koi silk and black koi pashmina at 60% and some of the shoes are sooooo beautiful but I just haven't enough for the real beauties at the moment.

So, managed to go to a pair of sandal flats - fingers crossed as we all know the waiting game to see if the order will actually be dispatched...

Hopefully they will arrive - I'll let you's all know! I wish I'd checked yesterday - they won't even look at the order till Monday... eeekkk


----------



## azureartist

Hey scarf lovers - the green gold skull scarf is back on NAP - reduced more now $300! Must be a return. Go now! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/105981


----------



## Kathleen37

Clooky001, your clutches are wonderful -just lovely!!

Hey, dcblam - yay - excellent you got the scarf - I love my Alexander the Great one (but they are huge!)

mcq - love your black koi!

alwaysadira - hope you post pics when she arrives!!


----------



## alwaysadira

I'll def keep everyone posted, I am so happy I can share my love of bags with others


----------



## chynaxdawl

azureartist said:


> Hey scarf lovers - the green gold skull scarf is back on NAP - reduced more now $300! Must be a return. Go now!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/105981



alright, who got it? wish i saw that post earlier...it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I was going through my history on Net-a-Porter and there is a picture of my rainbow scarf I purchased a while ago...someone asked for a pic: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61089


----------



## azureartist

BittyMonkey said:


> I was going through my history on Net-a-Porter and there is a picture of my rainbow scarf I purchased a while ago...someone asked for a pic: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61089



Simply beautiful *Bitty*! Speaking of scarves - Nordstrom online now carries them!   I love the Leopard Skull and Butterfly scarves! And rewards points too! 

Enjoy!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/alexand...alse&lastfilter=searchcategory&sizeFinderId=0


----------



## mcq

@ Kathleen: That's so sad for you!
I wish the amq.co.uk also shipped to the rest of Europe, I really want the blue koi scarf!

@ Bitty: I love those colours!


----------



## BittyMonkey

mcq said:


> @ Bitty: I love those colours!



I love that scarf, it of course goes with everything!  I have to pack it when I travel as opposed to wearing it, though, because the idea of dumping my baby in one of those skanky TSA bins makes me shudder!


----------



## *MJ*

Kathleen37 said:


> Guys - looks like some stuff is now 60% in the amq.co.uk sale - also free postage (didn't realise till I looked at the order and saw they discounted the sandals by £12.50)
> 
> I wish I wasn't so strapped for cash, as there is loads of beautiful swag there... blue koi silk and black koi pashmina at 60% and some of the shoes are sooooo beautiful but I just haven't enough for the real beauties at the moment.
> 
> So, managed to go to a pair of sandal flats - fingers crossed as we all know the waiting game to see if the order will actually be dispatched...
> 
> Hopefully they will arrive - I'll let you's all know! I wish I'd checked yesterday - they won't even look at the order till Monday... eeekkk



Oh Kathleen!! I've been trying FOREVER to get the blue Koi Silk!! It's my UHG scarf!! I even called the London boutique begging them to help me find it! I soooo wish the UK site would ship to the US!


----------



## azureartist

*MJ* said:


> Oh Kathleen!! I've been trying FOREVER to get the blue Koi Silk!! It's my UHG scarf!! I even called the London boutique begging them to help me find it! I soooo wish the UK site would ship to the US!



*MJ *- I'll be on the lookout for you.  The bay might be your best bet.


----------



## *MJ*

azureartist said:


> *MJ *- I'll be on the lookout for you.  The bay might be your best bet.


 
Thank you so much *azureartist*!!! You're sweet!!  

I've been stalking ebay, and calling everywhere!! The London boutique said that if I knew someone in the UK, they could order it from the website for me...but I don't know anyone in the UK  

I'm not giving up on it!!


----------



## azureartist

Just out of curiosity - how do the capes look IRL? Anyone who has them - are they too too delicate? I'm worried about catching it on something while walking by. 

And what do you usually wear them with? Since it's "one size" -- what size do you think it will look good up to?

Any modeling pics you can share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shockboogie

I just bought the black poppy cape from Neimans and I just love it. I have yet to still wear it out. The material seems to be quite delicate and I think I'd have to be a little more careful with it (not sitting on rattan chairs or anything like that). I plan to wear it both casually to work and to nights out with the hubby. I really love how it drapes and how it feels. 

I'll try and take a quick pic of me wearing it sometime this week so I can post it here. For reference, I'm a size 2 and 5'6 and I think it fits me well. It's pretty roomy but I think that's the style of it and how it's supposed to be anyway.


----------



## azureartist

Thank you *Shockboogie* for the review! Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## mcq

*MJ* said:


> Thank you so much *azureartist*!!! You're sweet!!
> 
> I've been stalking ebay, and calling everywhere!! The London boutique said that if I knew someone in the UK, they could order it from the website for me...but I don't know anyone in the UK
> 
> I'm not giving up on it!!



That could be a post by myself!
Maybe we should stalk the amq.co.uk site together and force them to sell to the rest of Europe .


----------



## xlovely

shockboogie said:


> I just bought the black poppy cape from Neimans and I just love it. I have yet to still wear it out. The material seems to be quite delicate and I think I'd have to be a little more careful with it (not sitting on rattan chairs or anything like that). I plan to wear it both casually to work and to nights out with the hubby. I really love how it drapes and how it feels.
> 
> I'll try and take a quick pic of me wearing it sometime this week so I can post it here. For reference, I'm a size 2 and 5'6 and I think it fits me well. It's pretty roomy but I think that's the style of it and how it's supposed to be anyway.



I always love your modeling pics so I'm looking forward to it too!


----------



## xlovely

What is your input on this jacket? I haven't seen it irl so I don't know the exact shade.. does anyone own it?
http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/s...-Jackets/P-SKIN-CANVAS-ZIP-DETAIL-JACKET.aspx


----------



## *MJ*

mcq said:


> That could be a post by myself!
> Maybe we should stalk the amq.co.uk site together and force them to sell to the rest of Europe .



Yes!! I like the way you think *mcq*!!!


----------



## mcq

*MJ* said:


> Yes!! I like the way you think *mcq*!!!



I feel like a petition 

@ Xlovely: I've seen it! I really love it, I have a really light skin, like a milkbottle (not kidding) and the colour looks good on me. I don't know your skincolour but I think it is a lovely colour for most people.
It didn't make me look sick what most nude colours do!


----------



## dcblam

BittyMonkey said:


> I was going through my history on Net-a-Porter and there is a picture of my rainbow scarf I purchased a while ago...someone asked for a pic: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61089




OH WOW......what a stunner!
Lucky gal.......

Am so stoked....will be seeing the McQ exhibit at the Met this coming Friday!


----------



## dcblam

xlovely said:


> What is your input on this jacket? I haven't seen it irl so I don't know the exact shade.. does anyone own it?
> http://alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/s...-Jackets/P-SKIN-CANVAS-ZIP-DETAIL-JACKET.aspx




oh wow, I can only imagine how lovely it is - the cut and color!
Would love to see a mod shot.........!

I've been on the fence about the Dirty White 3D leather cuff.  Can anyone chime in who has seen it?  What are your thoughts????

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...le/Sale-Accessories/P-3D-LEAF-SKULL-CUFF.aspx


Thanks


----------



## xlovely

mcq said:


> I feel like a petition
> 
> @ Xlovely: I've seen it! I really love it, I have a really light skin, like a milkbottle (not kidding) and the colour looks good on me. I don't know your skincolour but I think it is a lovely colour for most people.
> It didn't make me look sick what most nude colours do!



Thanks! You're so funny  Ahh it sounds so pretty then! I have light skin too, though not as light as yours (so envious!). How was the sleeve length and do you remember how sizing ran? I usually have to have the sleeves hemmed in jackets and it looks like it wouldn't be so easy since it has zippers there.

Sorry for so many questions, but if I order it I'd have to have it shipped to someone in the UK then shipped to me in the US so I really have to get it right the first time :shame:



dcblam said:


> oh wow, I can only imagine how lovely it is - the cut and color!
> Would love to see a mod shot.........!
> 
> I've been on the fence about the Dirty White 3D leather cuff.  Can anyone chime in who has seen it?  What are your thoughts????
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...le/Sale-Accessories/P-3D-LEAF-SKULL-CUFF.aspx
> 
> 
> Thanks



The cut looks so beautiful right? Particularly from the back! 
I saw the cuff at the Melrose store, though it was in the glass case. It is pretty but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. I think it's something to be tried on to decide whether it works for you or not


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> Clooky001, your clutches are wonderful -just lovely!!
> 
> Hey, dcblam - yay - excellent you got the scarf - I love my Alexander the Great one (but they are huge!)
> 
> mcq - love your black koi!
> 
> alwaysadira - hope you post pics when she arrives!!




Got the God Save McQ scarf from YOOX AND I'm totally bit.  The colors are NOT primary colors, but richer versions of Red/White/Blue (like Maroon, Ecru and Indigo).  BUT, there were stains on the scarf and THANK GOODNESS they still had inventory.  So, replacement on its way from Italie!!!!
I thought it would be too big - but with the sheerness and softness of the chiffon, it's not an issue!


----------



## dcblam

xlovely said:


> Thanks! You're so funny  Ahh it sounds so pretty then! I have light skin too, though not as light as yours (so envious!). How was the sleeve length and do you remember how sizing ran? I usually have to have the sleeves hemmed in jackets and it looks like it wouldn't be so easy since it has zippers there.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but if I order it I'd have to have it shipped to someone in the UK then shipped to me in the US so I really have to get it right the first time :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> The cut looks so beautiful right? Particularly from the back!
> I saw the cuff at the Melrose store, though it was in the glass case. It is pretty but I wasn't particularly drawn to it. I think it's something to be tried on to decide whether it works for you or not




xlovely -
Thanks for chiming in.......I've not budged, and should just follow my instincts.  I've yet to see an image of it being worn, so I'll pass.  IF you weren't drawn to it - must be for a reason, 'eh???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dcblam said:


> Got the God Save McQ scarf from YOOX AND I'm totally bit.  The colors are NOT primary colors, but richer versions of Red/White/Blue (like Maroon, Ecru and Indigo).  BUT, there were stains on the scarf and THANK GOODNESS they still had inventory.  So, replacement on its way from Italie!!!!
> I thought it would be too big - but with the sheerness and softness of the chiffon, it's not an issue!



Those aren't stains -- that's the way the scarf is supposed to look. I was warned before I bought it from Alexander McQueen


----------



## Izzy's Mom

dcblam said:


> OH WOW......what a stunner!
> Lucky gal.......
> 
> Am so stoked....will be seeing the McQ exhibit at the Met this coming Friday!



I hope you love the exhibit as much as I did! It is responsible in turning me into a McQ fan over the last couple of months, 2 rings, and a scarf later....


----------



## dcblam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Those aren't stains -- that's the way the scarf is supposed to look. I was warned before I bought it from Alexander McQueen




Thanks for chiming in....I WAS wondering about this.  It does give it an aged looked in a couple of spot.  So, I suppose I will have to return the one that will be delivered tomorrow.

You're so sa-weet to let me know!!!!!


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

I am giddy beyond belief!  I found a McQueen black skull Koi pashmina on the U.S. website for $189 and it's on its way  

Doing a search on the McQ site won't yield any results.  I got it using a search from Shopstyle.   This link specifically: http://www.shopstyle.com/product/alexander-mcqueen-scarves-wraps-koi-skull-pashmina/219666190
I ignored the "sold-out" message, clicked on the scarf and was directed to the McQ page where it was listed as available.  I ordered it and now it's on it's way.  I think it is advertised as "sold-out" but there may be such a limited inventory that it wouldn't be worth it to advertise on the site only to then cancel orders, creating unhappy customers.  So if you love it enough take a chance on the link and you just may be surprised.


----------



## dcblam

Cherbaby1luv4u said:


> I am giddy beyond belief!  I found a McQueen black skull Koi pashmina on the U.S. website for $189 and it's on its way
> 
> Doing a search on the McQ site won't yield any results.  I got it using a search from Shopstyle.   This link specifically: http://www.shopstyle.com/product/alexander-mcqueen-scarves-wraps-koi-skull-pashmina/219666190
> I ignored the "sold-out" message, clicked on the scarf and was directed to the McQ page where it was listed as available.  I ordered it and now it's on it's way.  I think it is advertised as "sold-out" but there may be such a limited inventory that it wouldn't be worth it to advertise on the site only to then cancel orders, creating unhappy customers.  So if you love it enough take a chance on the link and you just may be surprised.



OMG....what a stroke of luck.....congrats!
I can totally understand the WOOT WOOT dance...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Upped my AMQ scarf total to 5 today Got this in Harvey Nichols with the remains of my holiday money. Was only £140 in HN though
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...rf-green-cream_485-2000084-1106403Q012GRNCRM/

Wore my Koi silk scarf out today, it arrived yesterday and i LOVE it.


----------



## alwaysadira

My first Alexander Mcqueen purchase! (and certainly not my last!)
Also introducing Pudge, the Penguin pillowpet 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/49184102@N04/5934241723/in/photostream#/


----------



## gunsandbanjos

alwaysadira said:


> My first Alexander Mcqueen purchase! (and certainly not my last!)
> Also introducing Pudge, the Penguin pillowpet


 
Can't see your pics?

Edit: Can see the links on my quote though, very odd.

Beautiful bag, congratulations.


----------



## 318Platinum

alwaysadira said:


> My first Alexander Mcqueen purchase! (and certainly not my last!)
> Also introducing Pudge, the Penguin pillowpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49184102@N04/5934241723/in/photostream#/



It is totally FAB!!! I was going to get the Black one, but I didn't want another black bag!!! CONGRATS on snagging this beauty!! May you always carry her in the greatest of health!!


----------



## carport

Well, I haven't documented the process for hand washing the silk chiffon scarves yet, because I am on the road again! In Mexico last month, an old friend invited me to stay with her in Manhattan so that we can see the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit together. I am so jazzed! She lives just around the corner from the Met, so we walked her dog over there and sat on the steps tonight. We're going to the exhibit on Friday morning. 

Also, in my travels, I bought the limited edition scarf (designed for the exhibit) at the Las Vegas boutique -- it is absolutely gorgeous. Actually, I need to ban all shopping, because of all of the sale items I've purchased over the past month (several scarves, a belt, and a Victorian Bustle Dress to be worn with the koi lace leggings). I am a happy AMQ customer this week, even though I've experienced repeated frustrations with the on-line customer service (or, more accurately, lack thereof). But all's well that ends well!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

carport said:


> Also, in my travels, I bought the* limited edition scarf (designed for the exhibit*) at the Las Vegas boutique -- it is absolutely gorgeous. Actually, I need to ban all shopping, because of all of the sale items I've purchased over the past month (several scarves, a belt, and a Victorian Bustle Dress to be worn with the koi lace leggings). I am a happy AMQ customer this week, even though I've experienced repeated frustrations with the on-line customer service (or, more accurately, lack thereof). But all's well that ends well!


 
I'm jealous! WANT that scarf, but i'm on a ban right now.


----------



## chynaxdawl

carport said:


> Well, I haven't documented the process for hand washing the silk chiffon scarves yet, because I am on the road again! In Mexico last month, an old friend invited me to stay with her in Manhattan so that we can see the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit together. I am so jazzed! She lives just around the corner from the Met, so we walked her dog over there and sat on the steps tonight. We're going to the exhibit on Friday morning.
> 
> Also, in my travels, I bought the limited edition scarf (designed for the exhibit) at the Las Vegas boutique -- it is absolutely gorgeous. Actually, I need to ban all shopping, because of all of the sale items I've purchased over the past month (several scarves, a belt, and a Victorian Bustle Dress to be worn with the koi lace leggings). I am a happy AMQ customer this week, even though I've experienced repeated frustrations with the on-line customer service (or, more accurately, lack thereof). But all's well that ends well!



lucky! i'm dying to go to the exhibit...and buy the scarf! i plan on buying it soon...just need to scrimp and save


----------



## Biscuit14

gunsandbanjos said:


> Upped my AMQ scarf total to 5 today Got this in Harvey Nichols with the remains of my holiday money. Was only £140 in HN though
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...rf-green-cream_485-2000084-1106403Q012GRNCRM/
> 
> Wore my Koi silk scarf out today, it arrived yesterday and i LOVE it.



I love the colour of that scarf. I can't believe how much the scarf's have increased in price though. When I bought my first one 5 years ago it was £120 now they are £165 in most places.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Biscuit14 said:


> I love the colour of that scarf. I can't believe how much the scarf's have increased in price though. When I bought my first one 5 years ago it was £120 now they are £165 in most places.


 
Thanks, its one i've wanted for ages but thought it must be an old colour and hadnt seen it for a while.

Popped into Harvey Nichols yesterday and there it was. Don't kow why it was £140, the rest of their scarves were £165. Not going to argue


----------



## risaxu

Almost everything I own was either a gift or on sale from the McQueen boutique in Vegas.. LOL

Grey bangle - Christmas 2010 from my dear boyfriend
(What has now become my) makeup bag - $90
Tank - around $130 with tax
Faithful booties - $490
De Manta purse - $434 with tax (from the Neiman's online sale)

My ring is currently in repair  Hoping to pick it up during my trip to NYC this weekend!


----------



## authenticplease

Cherbaby1luv4u said:


> I am giddy beyond belief! I found a McQueen black skull Koi pashmina on the U.S. website for $189 and it's on its way
> 
> Doing a search on the McQ site won't yield any results. I got it using a search from Shopstyle. This link specifically: http://www.shopstyle.com/product/alexander-mcqueen-scarves-wraps-koi-skull-pashmina/219666190
> I ignored the "sold-out" message, clicked on the scarf and was directed to the McQ page where it was listed as available. I ordered it and now it's on it's way. I think it is advertised as "sold-out" but there may be such a limited inventory that it wouldn't be worth it to advertise on the site only to then cancel orders, creating unhappy customers. So if you love it enough take a chance on the link and you just may be surprised.


 
And you have definitely shared the joy.....I have been stalking the link you provided  And yesterday morning, there was another showing available......so now I have one on the way too!  Thanks so much, Cherbaby  I received UPS shipping confirmation yesterday so it is enroute.....


----------



## regeens

Woohoo! Congrats *authentic*! Great score!


----------



## authenticplease

^^ Thanks, R!


----------



## chemistshmemist

eep! So I finally purchased the Samurai print jacket from Saks Fifth during their 4th of July sale, but I needed to get it altered for the sleeves (I have ridiculously short arms; well, it's proportionate to the fact that I'm a ridiculously small guy). They recommended I come back a day or two for the tailor to be there, and also because I had someplace to urgently be that 4th of July.

Fast forward to today, more than 10 days after, I woke up feeling lighter-in-the-wallet "without cause" when I realized that my jacket was still having an extended slumber party in Saks! (see what happens when you get too busy. tsktsk). I went to the store, and got measured for the sleeves (and asked for a number of other adjustments to which the tailor chuckled and admitted that it wouldn't be worth my money for) and now I have to wait a full 2 weeks more for the garment 

Hopefully Saks can finish it earlier since it's just a sleeve-job?

(I posted the pic before, but I'm not sure if it got caught in the recent deletions, so I'll post it again)


----------



## bfali

Congrats *chemistshmemist*!  I think it's going to be totally worth the wait.  It's an absolutely amazing jacket.  Please share modeling pics once you receive it.


----------



## regeens

Love the jacket *chemist*! That's worth waiting for!


----------



## carport

chemistshmemist said:


> eep! So I finally purchased the Samurai print jacket from Saks Fifth during their 4th of July sale ...



Wow, you will really rock that jacket! Great purchase. Awaiting modeling pix.


----------



## kdo

Hi azureartist, I missed the boat but still keeping my eye out for it.  I'm really captured by the koi skull but missed it at a great price while on vacay -- darn!  The search continues...



azureartist said:


> !
> 
> 
> *Kdo *thank you... glad I could help! - did you end up ordering it? Such a steal honestly... I bought it at 40% off.


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I received UPS shipping confirmation yesterday so it is enroute.....


I received my scarf today and they shipped the wrong scarf  I have already emailed them tonight but I am certain the Koi Pashminas are long gone.....I will send this one back tomorrow, the style is not for me


----------



## regeens

Oh no! What did they send you instead *authenticplease*? The black Koi was really pretty. I suspect it wasn't really available in the first place but they had a computer glitch that allowed you to purchase it. Sorry.


----------



## bfali

*authenticplease*- That's exactly what happened me to when I ordered the koi pashmina during the first cut!  ughhh...they must have had some of the scarves marked incorrectly.  What I received instead was a black pashmina with red skulls!  By the time I received it, all the koi pashminas were sold out!  Fortunately, I was finally able to track one down on ebay!


----------



## authenticplease

^^That is exactly what they sent me!  The black pashmina with red skulls.....cute but too young for me.  I don't hold out much luck that they still have the Koi available.


----------



## authenticplease

regeens said:


> Oh no! What did they send you instead *authenticplease*? The black Koi was really pretty. I suspect it wasn't really available in the first place but they had a computer glitch that allowed you to purchase it. Sorry.


 

The weird thing was that it showed available for a couple of days after I purchased.....  Of course, it shows 'sold out' again now....errrr!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

authenticplease said:


> The weird thing was that it showed available for a couple of days after I purchased.....  Of course, it shows 'sold out' again now....errrr!


 
Their stock control seems to be a little off! I bought the Blue Koi scarf and it showed available for a few days after i purchased, but they emailed me an out of stock letter when i tried to purchase another one, even though it was showing as available on the website.


----------



## chynaxdawl

the online store is notorious for having inaccurate stock levels displaying...they often have stuff showing as available when it's actually sold out.


----------



## carport

chynaxdawl said:


> the online store is notorious for having inaccurate stock levels displaying...they often have stuff showing as available when it's actually sold out.



In stark contrast to their wonderful clothing and accessories, I think that AMQ customer service for on-line sales is atrocious -- the worst ever! Part of the problem is the way that they name products, so similarly that the wrong item is likely to be pulled to fulfill an order. I had a nightmare scenario trying to order the double buckle western belt in gold metallic leather. I am sure that part of the problem was that the product name was "Black Double Buckle Western Belt" -- I ordered it twice in the color gold, once after the black was sold out and no longer an option on the dropdown menu (so I was SURE that the gold one would be shipped), and got it in black twice. The good news for me is that the black is a good "second best," and I returned the one I got at 40% off and kept the 60% off version. BTW, my card was credited within four days, and I received an email by the third day. But, back to my story ...

Finally, after about a dozen unreturned messages about the first and second order (asking them to double check to make sure I got a gold one the second time), and several more "voice mailbox is full" messages, I received the second one in black. Called them again, VM was full, so I dialed 0 for the operator. An intern, who either was intoxicated or else the most complete ditz I've ever dealt with) acted as though she were interested in helping me. She giggled and sweetly asked me to repeat my entire story (which was clear and simple) four times! After that she stumbled verbally while telling me that she would do her best, but that there probably was nothing she could do. I asked for her name, and then asked her to spell it: "Malika" pronounced Muh-like-ah. At that point, since she sounded like a Kimberly or Stacy (no offense meant), I decided that she wasn't telling me the truth, and definitely would not do anything about my situation. I know that I'm projecting, and I realize that I was talking to them about a low priced item, but customer service should strive to please the customer at any price point!


----------



## ninja_please

mcq said:


> @ Clooky: Lovely bags!
> 
> I promised to post a picture and ofcourse I almost forgot, but here it is!
> A snapshot with my phone sorry!
> My first McQueen scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I found the engraved cage booties in a sale last week! There were 2 pairs left one 37 and one in my size so it was meant to be
> Because of that I'm on a no buy now...so I try to avoid the internet and especially this forum



Beautiful scarf!


----------



## chemistshmemist

carport said:


> ...I know that I'm projecting, and I realize that I was talking to them about a low priced item, but customer service should strive to please the customer at any price point!



Oof! Your, and everyone else's similar, stories are so sad  It really does suck when you *finally* see the item you've always wanted available, and then it turns out they can't fulfill it! Even though it seems to be a recurring problem with a lot of people, I really do hope it's only a fluke, and that we order so much from them that it seems to happen so often to our community!

Thanks for the replies, everyone  I think I'll call them next week to see if I can arrange for it to be picked up earlier... I'm so excited to give it a home!


----------



## nidvicious

*sigh* I really do hope that customer service improves because right now I am so turned off to buying anything directly from McQueen because of equally horrible experiences :\ Everything I own from McQueen is from a department store or net-a-porter , except for one ring that was a gift from an actual store abroad. 

But hello again ! I've been avoiding because of a shopping ban, but I MUST have this baby: http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_krtdzbkXhp1qzmsp0o1_500.jpg 
It is ANCIENT aka 2009, so if you spot it please let me know !

I need to stop being lazy and do my reveals finally. I just haven't shot good pictures while I'm out and about


----------



## LVGIRLSF

I have a question regarding the Skull Scarf.  I've never been into skulls before until I saw the AM Skull scarf made of chiffon silk.  I find the design very mesmerizing, and have seen some pictures of people wearing it, and it makes a very simple outfit look chic.  What is it that makes skulls look so appealing?  

Also, is it approprate for an older woman wearing a scarf with skulls all over it?  I know this is a funny question, but because I am over 50, I'm not sure if it is appropriate to be wearing this design?  Would like to get inputs from ladies out there with the same thoughts and feelings I have about this.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

LVGIRLSF said:


> I have a question regarding the Skull Scarf.  I've never been into skulls before until I saw the AM Skull scarf made of chiffon silk.  I find the design very mesmerizing, and have seen some pictures of people wearing it, and it makes a very simple outfit look chic.  What is it that makes skulls look so appealing?
> 
> Also, is it approprate for an older woman wearing a scarf with skulls all over it?  I know this is a funny question, but because I am over 50, I'm not sure if it is appropriate to be wearing this design?  Would like to get inputs from ladies out there with the same thoughts and feelings I have about this.


 
I'm 29 so dont have the age issue, however i steer clear of the black/white combination  as it is so overdone and too many cheap copies about. I prefer different colourways as i think they look better. Some are very subtle and its difficult to tell they are skulls unless you are right up close to them. I love the Federal blue/Azure colour combination on the AMQ website, also the flesh/yellow combination is lovely and subtle as is the moss/lemon.


----------



## carport

LVGIRLSF said:


> I have a question regarding the Skull Scarf.  I've never been into skulls before until I saw the AM Skull scarf made of chiffon silk.  I find the design very mesmerizing, and have seen some pictures of people wearing it, and it makes a very simple outfit look chic.  What is it that makes skulls look so appealing?
> 
> Also, is it approprate for an older woman wearing a scarf with skulls all over it?  I know this is a funny question, but because I am over 50, I'm not sure if it is appropriate to be wearing this design?  Would like to get inputs from ladies out there with the same thoughts and feelings I have about this.



I agree with gunsandbanjos about the black and white scarf, and I understand your hesitation. But it's a subtle look, even when the skulls are evident. I am age 59, and I love to wear McQueen scarves!


----------



## chynaxdawl

oh their online customer service definitely sucks. i actually think it's the same as their nyc boutique personnel.

last year, a pair of hg shoes i had been dying for went on sale and i bought them at 40% off but decided that as much as i loved them, i couldn't spend that much money and sent them back. as they were in transit, they went to second cut. i knew i had gotten the last pair so even though it was showing as in stock online, it was sold out and i placed an order every single day in my attempt to get my pair back again at 60% off.

i got a few cancellation emails from some of the orders but one of the girls actually called me to tell me to stop ordering it and she sounded so annoyed. i explained that i was trying to get the pair that i had returned and asked if they could charge/send it to me as soon as the warehouse receives it but she snottily told me that they don't do that. well, my strategy worked because i got them!

i haven't experienced good cs from their boutiques either, with the exception of lv...they're sweethearts over there. i've heard that there's ONE good guy in la though.


----------



## BlushResponse

Just popping in to say that I just got a code for a further 20% off on the Matches sale. The code is MFR2985 and it's valid on all sale items. They had some McQueen pieces left last time I looked; hope someone grabs a bargain! The website is http://www.matchesfashion.com


----------



## catharina

Hi everyone!

My friend finally came back from the US... with my gorgeous scarf! I am soooooo happy with it... honestly the picture does not do it justice, it is so sheer, subtle but still unique! 

I was wondering though, do you guys iron your scarf? Mine came back a bit crinkled.


----------



## catharina

One more question: the label is very loose, is that typical? I am afraid that I will damage the scarf with it as it might be pulled...


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ mine is also loose and delicate. not sure if that's normal but i do worry about it


----------



## *MJ*

^^Mine too.


----------



## Kathleen37

I took the label off my leopard pash as it's quite delicate and I thought the label may catch and cause a run. I keep it with the tags.

If I wore my hummingbird silk, I think I'd take it off that too, as that is really delicate and I'd hate for anything to happen to it. 

Love your scarf!


----------



## carport

Here's an article on ArtInfo about how the Met has capitalized on exhibits lately, especially the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit.

I visited last Friday -- and am so grateful and thrilled that I was able to do so! We arrived half an hour before opening time to stand in line (I was at the bottom of the stairs; the line soon extended quite a way down the sidewalk). Then an employee came by and pointed out that we could go in the entrance for school groups, disabled persons, and other groups. It's just to the left of the main stairs, and we were admitted a bit earlier (only 30 seconds, perhaps) than the main group, thus we didn't have to queue before we entered the exhibit. However, it filled up quickly.

Of course, it would have been wonderful to enjoy the exhibit with nobody around me. Renting the audio is essential, and allowed me to tune out the crowd. I waited patiently to spend time at each outfit, or accessory, or special display. The Kate Moss hologram was riveting, absolutely sublime. I savored every moment and every one of McQueen's creations. Such a genius, however tormented! I learned that he designed clothing from the side of the body -- which makes complete sense when you think about it. It is the most interesting "view" of the body to make beautiful with clothing.

I spent two and a half hours in the exhibit, after being told it would take about an hour to go through it ...

I recommend that anybody who has the chance visit the exhibit before it ends on August 7th! There is actually a Monday admission only for _Savage Beauty_ (the museum is closed) for $50, but I didn't find out about it until I was at the museum. If I had known, I'd have paid extra to visit in a less crowded setting.


----------



## catharina

Kathleen37 said:


> I took the label off my leopard pash as it's quite delicate and I thought the label may catch and cause a run. I keep it with the tags.
> 
> If I wore my hummingbird silk, I think I'd take it off that too, as that is really delicate and I'd hate for anything to happen to it.
> 
> Love your scarf!



How did you take it off? I am considering this but I am afraid to damage my scarf...


----------



## Kathleen37

Labels are only attached by a stitch or two, so I cut the stitches on the side of the label. Very easy, no damage at all. 

I've only done it on the one, but like I said, I would do it if I ever wore the hummingbird. Haven't really felt the label is a problem on any of my other scarves, but I'd certainly remove it again if I felt there was a risk to the scarf.


----------



## carlinha

catharina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My friend finally came back from the US... with my gorgeous scarf! I am soooooo happy with it... honestly the picture does not do it justice, it is so sheer, subtle but still unique!
> 
> I was wondering though, do you guys iron your scarf? Mine came back a bit crinkled.



absolutely beautiful!  congrats *catharina*.... i totally want this scarf also!



carport said:


> Here's an article on ArtInfo about how the Met has capitalized on exhibits lately, especially the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit.
> 
> I visited last Friday -- and am so grateful and thrilled that I was able to do so! We arrived half an hour before opening time to stand in line (I was at the bottom of the stairs; the line soon extended quite a way down the sidewalk). Then an employee came by and pointed out that we could go in the entrance for school groups, disabled persons, and other groups. It's just to the left of the main stairs, and we were admitted a bit earlier (only 30 seconds, perhaps) than the main group, thus we didn't have to queue before we entered the exhibit. However, it filled up quickly.
> 
> Of course, it would have been wonderful to enjoy the exhibit with nobody around me. Renting the audio is essential, and allowed me to tune out the crowd. I waited patiently to spend time at each outfit, or accessory, or special display. The Kate Moss hologram was riveting, absolutely sublime. I savored every moment and every one of McQueen's creations. Such a genius, however tormented! I learned that he designed clothing from the side of the body -- which makes complete sense when you think about it. It is the most interesting "view" of the body to make beautiful with clothing.
> 
> I spent two and a half hours in the exhibit, after being told it would take about an hour to go through it ...
> 
> I recommend that anybody who has the chance visit the exhibit before it ends on August 7th! There is actually a Monday admission only for _Savage Beauty_ (the museum is closed) for $50, but I didn't find out about it until I was at the museum. If I had known, I'd have paid extra to visit in a less crowded setting.



thank you for the detailed info *carport*!  i am so excited as i'm gonna be there next friday with some of my TPF girls!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Wasn't Lee a diamond? Bless him...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14295860


----------



## carport

Kathleen37 said:


> Wasn't Lee a diamond? Bless him...
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14295860



Yes, indeed!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Kathleen37 said:


> Wasn't Lee a diamond? Bless him...
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14295860


 
Aww, what a sweetie


----------



## Brennamom

Saks has new McQueen on line.  The pink/purple bangles are super cute!!  For some reason, Saks always gets the new stuff first, then it disappears and pops up on Zappos, sometimes before the items even end up in Saks stores....odd.


----------



## Brennamom

HAHAHAHA!  I just got an email from McQueen.com in the UK re: an item inquiry I made in OCT 2010!!  They didn't reference the item so I have no idea what they are talking about.  I guess if you wait long enough, customer service will EVENTUALLY get back to you


----------



## carport

Brennamom said:


> HAHAHAHA!  I just got an email from McQueen.com in the UK re: an item inquiry I made in OCT 2010!!  They didn't reference the item so I have no idea what they are talking about.  I guess if you wait long enough, customer service will EVENTUALLY get back to you



LOL! Great story! It's a good thing that they don't *need* our business.


----------



## chynaxdawl

Brennamom said:


> HAHAHAHA!  I just got an email from McQueen.com in the UK re: an item inquiry I made in OCT 2010!!  They didn't reference the item so I have no idea what they are talking about.  I guess if you wait long enough, customer service will EVENTUALLY get back to you



wow!!


----------



## carport

Most of you probably know, but today's the last day of the sale on the McQueen site ... not much is left, but there is a dress I'm considering ...


----------



## Binkysmom

Ladies, did the pink silk scarf with purple skulls just come out? I'm hoping to wait before buying it, but don't want to miss out. Just wondering if I can wait a few months.


----------



## authenticplease

I had ordered the Koi skull scarf and that is not what they shipped me  I talked about it a few posts back so imagine my surprise when this came via UPS today.....












It was a very nice gesture

And the candle smells heavenly.....make the perfect combination with a glass of wine and a loooooong bubble bath.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

authenticplease said:


> I had ordered the Koi skull scarf and that is not what they shipped me  I talked about it a few posts back so imagine my surprise when this came via UPS today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very nice gesture
> 
> And the candle smells heavenly.....make the perfect combination with a glass of wine and a loooooong bubble bath.



That is absolutely wonderful! I'm glad they're taking this customer service thing a bit more seriously -- enjoy your candle!!


----------



## Brennamom

carport said:


> Most of you probably know, but today's the last day of the sale on the McQueen site ... not much is left, but there is a dress I'm considering ...


 
The sale is already off the website.  Guess they use East Coast time...


----------



## bfali

Wow authenticplease- I'm extremely shocked!! When the same thing happened with my koi scarf I hardly got an apology! That is certainly a nice gesture!


----------



## regeens

Awwww *authentic*! That's a good thing they did there. I think AMQ is ramping up it's online customer service. I also got a reply to an online inquiry I placed way back in November 2010!!!! Bahahaha.


----------



## nidvicious

@authenticplease Ah ! That is so sweet of them. About time !
I found this gem on sale! Wanted to share  
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/alexander_mcqueen/classic_skull_clutch/34468


----------



## carport

I noticed a couple photos via the Alexander McQueen newsfeed on Facebook. This prompted me to check out the Women's A/W 2011 video on the McQueen site, which I may have seen before.

I am intrigued and enchanted by the Pre S/S 2012 collection. Love the color palette and continued use of the "mullet" style jacket, top, or dress. I've noticed that quite a few other designers' collections contain this look as well.

I think Sarah Burton solidly learned Lee McQueen's methods and approach to design during her long "apprenticeship," and definitely is an asset to his label. Of course, we'll never know what might have been designed ... 

Anyway, just sharing, in case you haven't had a chance to enjoy checking it out!


----------



## NYCBelle

Got my first McQueen scarf today from Zappos. I love it!!! It is from the God Save McQueen collection. It was 55% off. Got it for $267 down from $595

Next up is a skull scarf lol I couldn't pass up this God Save McQueen collection for such a good deal.

It's so big I had to take a pic of it on the floor lol


----------



## azureartist

NYCBelle said:


> Got my first McQueen scarf today from Zappos. I love it!!! It is from the God Save McQueen collection. It was 55% off. Got it for $267 down from $595
> 
> Next up is a skull scarf lol I couldn't pass up this God Save McQueen collection for such a good deal.
> 
> It's so big I had to take a pic of it on the floor lol



Looks great on you!! Congrats - it won't be your last!


----------



## NYCBelle

Thank you!! I'm definitely getting a skull one next


----------



## chemistshmemist

NYCBelle said:


> Got my first McQueen scarf today from Zappos. I love it!!!



So pretty! I love that even when folded up and worn, the scarf itself has such a great design that it can stand all the random angles and drapings of wearing it! Wear it in good health! 

Also, I finally got my jacket today, but I'm busy packing for a loooong flight, so I'll probably be taking a pic of it after I come out the other side


----------



## BittyMonkey

Love these boots...might have to have them, if they fit my calves...


----------



## NYCBelle

chemistshmemist said:


> So pretty! I love that even when folded up and worn, the scarf itself has such a great design that it can stand all the random angles and drapings of wearing it! Wear it in good health!
> 
> Also, I finally got my jacket today, but I'm busy packing for a loooong flight, so I'll probably be taking a pic of it after I come out the other side



Thank you! Can't wait to see your jacket


----------



## 318Platinum

I were debating whether I should ge thtese or not when the runway show first appeared on Mcqueen.com, but what do you all think about these beauties?? I had NO Idea that they were going to release these to the public. They are stunning and I am MORE than sure it will be a Summer Breeze for me to walk in these babies!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-mcqueen-metal-wedge-sandal/3207870?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## NYCBelle

318Platinum said:


> I were debating whether I should ge thtese or not when the runway show first appeared on Mcqueen.com, but what do you all think about these beauties?? I had NO Idea that they were going to release these to the public. They are stunning and I am MORE than sure it will be a Summer Breeze for me to walk in these babies!! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexander-mcqueen-metal-wedge-sandal/3207870?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0




Wowza!! Take pics if you do get them. I didn't think they would release something like this either.


----------



## 318Platinum

NYCBelle said:


> Wowza!! Take pics if you do get them. I didn't think they would release something like this either.



LOL, I wish, but the ONLY way I would be able to get these is if I ordered them directly from the Atelier since McQueen doesn't make my size.   It's too late now, unless I want to pay extra money for a VIP order, which isn't gonna happen. lol Hopefully, I can see these babies in person whenever they come in, and I will surely post pics of them!!


----------



## NYCBelle

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I wish, but the ONLY way I would be able to get these is if I ordered them directly from the Atelier since McQueen doesn't make my size.   It's too late now, unless I want to pay extra money for a VIP order, which isn't gonna happen. lol Hopefully, I can see these babies in person whenever they come in, and I will surely post pics of them!!



With that price tag I would get more Louboutins  More bang for your buck


----------



## 318Platinum

NYCBelle said:


> With that price tag I would get more Louboutins  More bang for your buck [/QUOTE
> 
> you took the thought right out of my head!!!!


----------



## xlovely

I'm so sad. Most of the knuckle duster clutches (actually almost all!) on ebay are fake


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xlovely said:


> I'm so sad. Most of the knuckle duster clutches (actually almost all!) on ebay are fake



Mostly the cheap ones - there are a few real ones but sadly not enough for any real steals


----------



## rdgldy

I think it is best to avoid ebay for skull clutches!


----------



## rosaeleena

Ladies!

I'm going to buy one of these clutches tomorrow, but I really don't know which color. Either black satin or golden leather.

I'm really torn and I can't get both, the black satin feels like it could get hurt easily by getting caught in something but then again I'm afraid the golden laminated leather could have some color fall off (don't really know how to explain in english but the corners could get dark from wear). 

Black is so classic and beautiful but the gold is just wow! The knuckle dusters are more prominent and noticeable when in black but gold is amazing too.. please help me decide


----------



## fettfleck

Got my first Alexander McQueen scarf in white-green. It is such a nice scarf - so light and feminine!


----------



## authenticplease

rosaeleena said:


> Ladies!
> 
> I'm going to buy one of these clutches tomorrow, but I really don't know which color. Either black satin or golden leather.
> 
> I'm really torn and I can't get both, the black satin feels like it could get hurt easily by getting caught in something but then again I'm afraid the golden laminated leather could have some color fall off (don't really know how to explain in english but the corners could get dark from wear).
> 
> Black is so classic and beautiful but the gold is just wow! The knuckle dusters are more prominent and noticeable when in black but gold is amazing too.. please help me decide


 
They are both lovely but I would choose the leather as I feel you will use it more since the leather is not as delicate as the satin.  ALso, if the gold ever gets to the point where you can't use it due to wear.....you could always dye it a darker color  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## authenticplease

Just love the color combo......it looks incredible!





fettfleck said:


> Got my first Alexander McQueen scarf in white-green. It is such a nice scarf - so light and feminine!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

rosaeleena said:


> Ladies!
> 
> I'm going to buy one of these clutches tomorrow, but I really don't know which color. Either black satin or golden leather.
> 
> I'm really torn and I can't get both, the black satin feels like it could get hurt easily by getting caught in something but then again I'm afraid the golden laminated leather could have some color fall off (don't really know how to explain in english but the corners could get dark from wear).
> 
> Black is so classic and beautiful but the gold is just wow! The knuckle dusters are more prominent and noticeable when in black but gold is amazing too.. please help me decide



I'd go with the black as it seems a bit more versatile and the pulls may not be as noticeable if/when they happen


----------



## chemistshmemist

rosaeleena said:


> Ladies!
> 
> I'm going to buy one of these clutches tomorrow, but I really don't know which color. Either black satin or golden leather.
> 
> I'm really torn and I can't get both, the black satin feels like it could get hurt easily by getting caught in something but then again I'm afraid the golden laminated leather could have some color fall off (don't really know how to explain in english but the corners could get dark from wear).
> 
> Black is so classic and beautiful but the gold is just wow! The knuckle dusters are more prominent and noticeable when in black but gold is amazing too.. please help me decide



I'd personally go for the black, just because it (for some reason inexplicable to me) has more of that edgy/rock appeal that I lurve about McQueen  However, the materials question is definitely valid, and if you think you're the type who would do bad things to satin (aka like me) then leather just may be your best friend  I think that if there's a bit of discoloration, it'd make it look well-loved and your own 

gah. i just sang praises for both, i know. good luck with your decision


----------



## chemistshmemist

fettfleck said:


> Got my first Alexander McQueen scarf in white-green. It is such a nice scarf - so light and feminine!



LOVE that shade of green, LOVE that top you paired it with!


----------



## Suzie

Love your scarf and your white top is cute who is it by?


----------



## bfali

*rosaeleena*- I love the black.  It just looks so chic, yet edgy, against the gold.


----------



## rosaeleena

Thank you all for your input! 

It's really hard since if the bag had been black leather, it would have been case closed, I would've gone with that one. The only thing I'm hesitating about is the satin vs leather thing, I kind of KNOW that leather is better but I think I like the black combination with gold a bit more than gold gold.


----------



## chemistshmemist

carport said:


> I noticed a couple photos via the Alexander McQueen newsfeed on Facebook. This prompted me to check out the Women's A/W 2011 video on the McQueen site, which I may have seen before...



random input: I am OBSESSED with the music that goes with the A/W 2011 show. I (yes, i will admit, not really that legally) recorded the sound of it (because i couldnt find any info on if it's a real track, or specially produced for the show) and have since made it part of my Gettin Pumped Up for the Day playlist!


----------



## rosaeleena

I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!


----------



## Suzie

^ that clutch is just stunning!


----------



## ochie

*rosaeleena-*  stunning!!!! congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!


 

OMGoodness.....too stunning for words


----------



## NYCBelle

fettfleck said:


> Got my first Alexander McQueen scarf in white-green. It is such a nice scarf - so light and feminine!



Gorgeous!! I'm def getting one next for sure


----------



## NYCBelle

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!



 i have no words!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!


 
That colour is just stunning! Congratulations on a beautiful buy


Fettfleck i love your new scarf, the colour is so fresh and light.


----------



## bfali

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!



OMG.  And you're also getting the other?!?!  WOW.  This one is just amazing.  I'm speechless.  BIG CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!



I am so happy for you!! I figured someone here would buy this beauty!!! I just thought that it was gonna be me !! lol Congrats on this delicious McQueen Knuckleduster clutch!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!



Sooooo beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## rosaeleena

Thank you all for your compliments, I love this baby so much! I decided on the gold clutch also, which I am picking up on monday and I'll post pictures then!


----------



## Suzie

^Congrats!!


----------



## NYCBelle

rosaeleena said:


> Thank you all for your compliments, I love this baby so much! I decided on the gold clutch also, which I am picking up on monday and I'll post pictures then!



can't wait to see!!


----------



## Brennamom

OMG, you guys...Have you seen the new House of Harlow clutch? $195 @ Nords...


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ i've seen some house of harlow clutches that look even more "like" the mcqueen ones


----------



## Brittany515

i'm seriously contemplating buying the McQueen scarf with the various skulls that is on the website commemorating the exhibit,  thoughts??   500 dollars is a lot of money for me to spend on a scarf, but I am in love with it... ahh  help... haha


----------



## carport

Brittany515 said:


> i'm seriously contemplating buying the McQueen scarf with the various skulls that is on the website commemorating the exhibit,  thoughts??   500 dollars is a lot of money for me to spend on a scarf, but I am in love with it... ahh  help... haha



I *love* mine, and think it's well worth the investment. It's much more beautiful in person. A limited edition, it sold out pretty quickly at the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit (in the museum store), and I'm not sure how many the AMQ boutiques and on-line still have in stock. Might be worth a call to one of the boutiques to ask that question, and the answer might help you to decide.


----------



## bfali

Brennamom said:


> OMG, you guys...Have you seen the new House of Harlow clutch? $195 @ Nords...
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Large/2/_6559542.jpg



THIS is 
I have no words.


----------



## Brennamom

bfali said:


> THIS is
> I have no words.


 
I guess those that can't...copy?


----------



## NANI1972

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!


 
Wow wow wow! So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Brittany515

carport said:


> I *love* mine, and think it's well worth the investment. It's much more beautiful in person. A limited edition, it sold out pretty quickly at the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit (in the museum store), and I'm not sure how many the AMQ boutiques and on-line still have in stock. Might be worth a call to one of the boutiques to ask that question, and the answer might help you to decide.


 thanks    It's been sitting in my shopping cart all day ah haaha


----------



## Brittany515

OMG, I bought the scarf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol  can't wait til' it arrives


----------



## purse-nality

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!










came back to ...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I really want the multi coloured skull scarf too, but i'm on a serious ban right now:cry:

That Harlow clutch Not Cool!


----------



## BittyMonkey

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!



OMG.  I'm not a huge pink fan but I'd love one of those!! Congrats!


----------



## Brittany515

gunsandbanjos said:


> I really want the multi coloured skull scarf too, but i'm on a serious ban right now:cry:
> 
> That Harlow clutch Not Cool!



I bought it now b/c since the exhibit is closing this weekend who knows how much longer it's going to be available for. I can't believe I bought it. Hoping my Mom's not home when the UPS guy arrives O__o. Haha


----------



## NYCBelle

Long lines at the McQueen exhibit this weekend...insane!!

http://gothamist.com/2011/08/07/photos_lines_strong_as_mets_mcqueen.php#photo-1

http://gothamist.com/2011/08/08/mets_mcqueen_show_wraps_up_with_ast.php#photo-1


----------



## carlinha

i've been away from this forum too long!!!

i love everyone's new items!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

NYCBelle said:


> Long lines at the McQueen exhibit this weekend...insane!!
> 
> http://gothamist.com/2011/08/07/photos_lines_strong_as_mets_mcqueen.php#photo-1
> 
> http://gothamist.com/2011/08/08/mets_mcqueen_show_wraps_up_with_ast.php#photo-1



I was in those lines and Anna Wintour passed me in the exhibit! I got in the building  before the rain thank goodness, at least i heard it was raining, got on line  like 5:30ish. Totally worth the wait


----------



## yazziestarr

rosaeleena said:


> I just wanted to share something so special that the FedEx guy just dropped off! OH MY GOD. I'm so in love!



Stunning! just Stunning!


----------



## Brennamom

NYCBelle said:


> Long lines at the McQueen exhibit this weekend...insane!!
> 
> http://gothamist.com/2011/08/07/photos_lines_strong_as_mets_mcqueen.php#photo-1
> 
> http://gothamist.com/2011/08/08/mets_mcqueen_show_wraps_up_with_ast.php#photo-1



Did anyone sign the petition?


----------



## NYCBelle

yazziestarr said:


> I was in those lines and Anna Wintour passed me in the exhibit! I got in the building  before the rain thank goodness, at least i heard it was raining, got on line  like 5:30ish. Totally worth the wait



Awesome! Yeah i went back in may and just waited in line for 15 mins. Took the day off from work. Also got in free since my company is a corporate donor. It really was an amazing exhibition. Real genius.


----------



## jeNYC

NYCBelle said:


> Awesome! Yeah i went back in may and just waited in line for 15 mins. Took the day off from work. Also got in free since my company is a corporate donor. It really was an amazing exhibition. Real genius.


 


yazziestarr said:


> I was in those lines and Anna Wintour passed me in the exhibit! I got in the building before the rain thank goodness, at least i heard it was raining, got on line like 5:30ish. Totally worth the wait



I went yesterday.  Waited over 4 hours and I'm still so tired!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Brennamom said:


> OMG, you guys...Have you seen the new House of Harlow clutch? $195 @ Nords...



The placement of the studs makes it look like a suitcase to me.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Look - here we go!! Has anyone been?
> 
> http://www.bicestervillage.com/en/brand-directory/brands/alexander-mcqueen





I know this was posted months ago but i shop at the McQueen outlet at Bicester 
all the time and is one of my favorite boutiques always has interesting things but menswear is very limited at times  sad for me and i recieved an email form them saying the A/W 2010 collection was now in.


----------



## Brittany515

My scarf is arriving today by UPS,, I'll post pics for you guys


----------



## NYCBelle

Brittany515 said:


> My scarf is arriving today by UPS,, I'll post pics for you guys



awesome! can't wait!


----------



## jamamcg

This is one of my most precious McQueen items







What is your most precious McQueen item?


----------



## Suzie

^Wow, they are fierce!


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> This is one of my most precious McQueen items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most precious McQueen item?




HOLY ****AKE.....they are totally FIERCE......ah-mazing!


----------



## chemistshmemist

jamamcg said:


> This is one of my most precious McQueen items
> 
> What is your most precious McQueen item?




WW!!!!


----------



## Brittany515

I will post my scarf tomorrow,, too lazy to upload pics right now  haha    and jamamcg,, those shoes are stunning!!!!


----------



## Brittany515

Here's the packaging my scarf came in,


----------



## Brittany515

And, ....... *drumroll please*     here's my scarf   I love all the different skulls, so I can wear it with so many colors!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Brittany515 said:


> Here's the packaging my scarf came in,


 
Its lovely isnt it, i have kept mine form my Koi scarf.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Brittany515 said:


> And, ....... *drumroll please*     here's my scarf   I love all the different skulls, so I can wear it with so many colors!


 
I'm soooooo jealous, i love it!!


----------



## Brittany515

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm soooooo jealous, i love it!!


 thank you!!  and ooh, Koi scarf!! that's soo pretty


----------



## fettfleck

Brit, your scarf is tdf! Did you already wear it? My scarf is following me the past days and I really just love its soft texture!


----------



## Brittany515

Actually, I haven't worn it yet lol.  And I love yours as well 


fettfleck said:


> Brit, your scarf is tdf! Did you already wear it? My scarf is following me the past days and I really just love its soft texture!


----------



## NYCBelle

Brittany515 said:


> And, ....... *drumroll please*     here's my scarf   I love all the different skulls, so I can wear it with so many colors!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

jamamcg said:


> This is one of my most precious McQueen items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most precious McQueen item?



Amazing!!  Can we see them on?


----------



## jamamcg

Thank you *NYCbelle*, *Brittany*, *Suzie*, *dcblam* and *chemistshmmist*

The shoes were made for the F/W 2009 show. but were not used  but i like to think that at the last minute Lee told the model to change the shoes   

As I am a guy I wont be modeling them but I will see if my mum or sister will model them and I will post pics later.


----------



## Brittany515

NYCBelle said:


> gorgeous!!!



thank you!


----------



## mcq

I love everyone's new items! Congrats!

Is the exhibition scarf already sold out?


----------



## yazziestarr

mcq said:


> I love everyone's new items! Congrats!
> 
> Is the exhibition scarf already sold out?


its still available on the mcqueen site http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...NDER-MCQUEEN-EXCLUSIVE-MULTI-SKULL-SCARF.aspx


----------



## carport

Based on their own estimations using available information, this article suggests that the Metropolitan Museum made $14.6 million from the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit -- not counting any merchandise sales!

http://jezebel.com/5829180/how-much-did-the-met-make-off-the-alexander-mcqueen-show


----------



## jamamcg

carport said:


> Based on their own estimations using available information, this article suggests that the Metropolitan Museum made $14.6 million from the _Savage Beauty_ exhibit -- not counting any merchandise sales!
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5829180/how-much-did-the-met-make-off-the-alexander-mcqueen-show




 WOW that's a big chunk of change i wonder what the over all total including merchandise would be


----------



## Brittany515

jamamcg said:


> WOW that's a big chunk of change i wonder what the over all total including merchandise would be



I can only imagine!!!


----------



## marianna_gr

i love Alexander McQueen's collection!!!


----------



## guess

yazziestarr said:


> its still available on the mcqueen site http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...NDER-MCQUEEN-EXCLUSIVE-MULTI-SKULL-SCARF.aspx



I have a question. Did anyone buy a McQueen scarf in person directly from the Met Museum shops ? The limited edition scarf they had is different from the multi skull on the website.


----------



## Brittany515

guess said:


> I have a question. Did anyone buy a McQueen scarf in person directly from the Met Museum shops ? The limited edition scarf they had is different from the multi skull on the website.



really?????   hmm, in May when I went I guess it was sold out already,,, if it's different , I would love to see it, b/c anything I type in for Google, just shows the one I got from the mcqueen website hmmm..


----------



## guess

Brittany515 said:


> really?????   hmm, in May when I went I guess it was sold out already,,, if it's different , I would love to see it, b/c anything I type in for Google, just shows the one I got from the mcqueen website hmmm..



That's what I thought it was too since they were advertising it as the commemorative scarf even before the exhibit opened. The scarf from the Met looks like the one in this listing. I've never seen this design before so I'm assuming it's new.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...66815?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4aad6090df

I checked google and this was the only thing that showed up. I'm hoping a savvy New York tpfer managed to buy while it was available and can confirm this.

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...cqueen_exhibit.php#mcqueen-gift-shop-edited-3
There were some other accessories like a red and black skull enamel keychain and bangle. But I wouldn't know if these were also limited edition. I didn't see the clutch in person since it probably sold out by then.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

guess said:


> That's what I thought it was too since they were advertising it as the commemorative scarf even before the exhibit opened. The scarf from the Met looks like the one in this listing. I've never seen this design before so I'm assuming it's new.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...66815?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4aad6090df
> 
> I checked google and this was the only thing that showed up. I'm hoping a savvy New York tpfer managed to buy while it was available and can confirm this.
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...cqueen_exhibit.php#mcqueen-gift-shop-edited-3
> There were some other accessories like a red and black skull enamel keychain and bangle. But I wouldn't know if these were also limited edition. I didn't see the clutch in person since it probably sold out by then.



I received an invitation to attend the store event in honor of the opening of the exhibit and on the invitation it said you would be able to buy the scarf that would be exclusive to this event (it didn't mention what it would look like and I ended up not going) and unavailable everywhere else. I'm pretty sure the price was $500 although this was a while ago so the eBayer is making a hefty profit....


----------



## jamamcg

guess said:


> That's what I thought it was too since they were advertising it as the commemorative scarf even before the exhibit opened. The scarf from the Met looks like the one in this listing. I've never seen this design before so I'm assuming it's new.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...66815?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4aad6090df
> 
> I checked google and this was the only thing that showed up. I'm hoping a savvy New York tpfer managed to buy while it was available and can confirm this.
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...cqueen_exhibit.php#mcqueen-gift-shop-edited-3
> There were some other accessories like a red and black skull enamel keychain and bangle. But I wouldn't know if these were also limited edition. I didn't see the clutch in person since it probably sold out by then.



I believe that most of the fashion items were limited edition except the posters, notebooks, armadillo shoes and the clothing that said savage beauty. one of the clutch bags was on ebay a while ago and the seller said that there were only 20 made for sale also there was a t-shirt of a skull with the Philip Treacy butterfly headdress on it which was also on ebay with a Met Museum price tag and it is the same skull print as on the scarf. so i would imagine that the scarf was made just to sell in the museum while the multi skull scarf was made to celebrate world wide. hope that helps


----------



## Brittany515

wow, thanks for those links,, that scarf is really cool 


guess said:


> That's what I thought it was too since they were advertising it as the commemorative scarf even before the exhibit opened. The scarf from the Met looks like the one in this listing. I've never seen this design before so I'm assuming it's new.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...66815?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4aad6090df
> 
> I checked google and this was the only thing that showed up. I'm hoping a savvy New York tpfer managed to buy while it was available and can confirm this.
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...cqueen_exhibit.php#mcqueen-gift-shop-edited-3
> There were some other accessories like a red and black skull enamel keychain and bangle. But I wouldn't know if these were also limited edition. I didn't see the clutch in person since it probably sold out by then.


----------



## carport

guess said:


> That's what I thought it was too since they were advertising it as the commemorative scarf even before the exhibit opened. The scarf from the Met looks like the one in this listing. I've never seen this design before so I'm assuming it's new.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...66815?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4aad6090df
> 
> I checked google and this was the only thing that showed up. I'm hoping a savvy New York tpfer managed to buy while it was available and can confirm this.
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...cqueen_exhibit.php#mcqueen-gift-shop-edited-3
> There were some other accessories like a red and black skull enamel keychain and bangle. But I wouldn't know if these were also limited edition. I didn't see the clutch in person since it probably sold out by then.



The Met definitely sold this limited edition scarf that's still available on the AMQ site:






They may have sold the version on ebay at an event, or in a more limited way. But this is the official Savage Beauty scarf, that sold out fairly quickly at the Metropolitan Museum.

This thread began discussing the scarf around page 71, and at the time the scarf posted here was being discussed. Photos of it at the time were very washed out, and most who posted agreed that the scarf was not impressive. (However, when I saw it in person, both my husband and I were overcome by its beauty, and spent the $495 happily!)

I followed the news of the exhibit with great interest, and don't remember the butterfly skull scarf being mentioned anywhere, although I have seen it before (probably on ebay). Of course, it may have been produced for the exhibit also. I'll ask my SA the next time we chat.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Does anyone know the name of this scarf?


----------



## guess

jamamcg said:


> I believe that most of the fashion items were limited edition except the posters, notebooks, armadillo shoes and the clothing that said savage beauty. one of the clutch bags was on ebay a while ago and the seller said that there were only 20 made for sale also there was a t-shirt of a skull with the Philip Treacy butterfly headdress on it which was also on ebay with a Met Museum price tag and it is the same skull print as on the scarf. *so i would imagine that the scarf was made just to sell in the museum while the multi skull scarf was made to celebrate world wide. hope that helps*


Thanks for the info. Wow, only 20 clutches ? It's interesting how everyone's experience has been different. I'm glad I asked about this. Do you have any images or links of the Phillip Treacy shirt ? I wonder how much it sold for originally. I never read anything about it online. At the gift shops I only saw the Savage Beauty t-shirt and even that sold out near the end of the exhibit.

I asked a McQueen SA about the different scarves and arrived at the same conclusion in bold from your reply. But if carport is saying that the multi skull was available in to purchase in person at the museum...well I'm confused all over again. Maybe there were different shipments of scarves that arrived ? The butterfly tartan skull was available in silk and pashmina. I don't remember if the multi skull had the same options.


----------



## carport

guess said:


> Thanks for the info. Wow, only 20 clutches ? It's interesting how everyone's experience has been different. I'm glad I asked about this. Do you have any images or links of the Phillip Treacy shirt ? I wonder how much it sold for originally. I never read anything about it online. At the gift shops I only saw the Savage Beauty t-shirt and even that sold out near the end of the exhibit.
> 
> I asked a McQueen SA about the different scarves and arrived at the same conclusion in bold from your reply. But if carport is saying that the multi skull was available in to purchase in person at the museum...well I'm confused all over again. Maybe there were different shipments of scarves that arrived ? The butterfly tartan skull was available in silk and pashmina. I don't remember if the multi skull had the same options.



FWIW, this image was used by the museum store's website around the time the exhibition opened:






The multi-skull scarf represents *all* of the collections that were on display. The exhibit was so fabulous that I'll bet they sold out any distinctive scarves and clothing very quickly (including the butterfly skull scarf, the shirt with Treacy's headdress, and this scarf). The Savage Beauty t-shirt that didn't sell out until the end in the museum store was ordinary at best, and not representative of McQueen in any way that would make it worth buying.


----------



## carport

For those who missed the exhibit, apparently UK fashion editors are lobbying to keep it together for other shows in England and around the world. Here's what was written:

"_If you didn&#8217;t get the chance to check out the Savage Beauty exhibit first hand in NYC, you&#8217;re in luck &#8211; just have your passport ready. Post the astounding success at the MET, fashion editors are making their case that the display should travel the world and ultimately &#8220;come home&#8221; to McQueen&#8217;s native UK. Some, such as UK&#8217;s Grazia fashion editor-at-large Melanie Rickey, believe showing McQueen&#8217;s work in the United States was a mistake.

She stated bluntly in her blog, &#8220;the fact remains that the exhibition should have been staged in London. It&#8217;s a well-known fact that most British editors think that the McQueen exhibition took place in New York is a scandal." Rickey cites Alexander&#8217;s roots, his London education as a tailor, his UK business base and his connection to the local community in her argument, adding that London&#8217;s Victoria & Albert Museum would be the appropriate choice to celebrate a native son. Wherever it&#8217;s displayed, the detailed craftsmanship and imaginative designs of Alexander McQueen will live on for years to come._"

The entire article, with a review of the exhibit and photos, is here.

Edited to add: Undoubtedly there will be new scarf designs if this happens!


----------



## jamamcg

guess said:


> Thanks for the info. Wow, only 20 clutches ? It's interesting how everyone's experience has been different. I'm glad I asked about this. Do you have any images or links of the Phillip Treacy shirt ? I wonder how much it sold for originally. I never read anything about it online. At the gift shops I only saw the Savage Beauty t-shirt and even that sold out near the end of the exhibit.
> 
> I asked a McQueen SA about the different scarves and arrived at the same conclusion in bold from your reply. But if carport is saying that the multi skull was available in to purchase in person at the museum...well I'm confused all over again. Maybe there were different shipments of scarves that arrived ? The butterfly tartan skull was available in silk and pashmina. I don't remember if the multi skull had the same options.



I found the photos of the shirt 















The person selling this shirt was the same person who was selling the clutch and they said that there were only 100 of these tshirts made.

I don't believe that the multi skull scarf was made in pashmina if it was i would of got that one instead of the chiffon one as i don't like the chiffon scarves. Most likely they would of made both scarves available to purchase at the museum. hope that helps


----------



## regeens

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Does anyone know the name of this scarf?


Flower skull scarf in olive. Here's a close up of the skulls of my scarf in the black version:


----------



## Brennamom

NM has new scarves up!  I never thought I'd want an iconic, but this is





The purple/green looks so nice with the black, and I wear lots of black!


----------



## nidvicious

Brennamom said:


> NM has new scarves up!  I never thought I'd want an iconic, but this is
> images.neimanmarcus.com/products/mt/NMD07JR_mt.jpg
> 
> The purple/green looks so nice with the black, and I wear lots of black!


I am in LOVE with that color combo. I think I might pull the trigger for that one. Currently also loving this scarf: http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Alexander+McQueen&product=AMCQ-UV3


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Brennamom said:


> NM has new scarves up!  I never thought I'd want an iconic, but this is
> images.neimanmarcus.com/products/mt/NMD07JR_mt.jpg
> 
> The purple/green looks so nice with the black, and I wear lots of black!


 
Its beautiful isnt it! This was on AMQ.co.uk a month or so ago and was one of the colour combinations i was drawn too.


----------



## Biscuit14

Brennamom said:


> NM has new scarves up!  I never thought I'd want an iconic, but this is
> images.neimanmarcus.com/products/mt/NMD07JR_mt.jpg
> 
> The purple/green looks so nice with the black, and I wear lots of black!



I've been looking at this scarf for months. Came close to buying it in Milan but ended up going for the pink/purple skull bracelet instead.


----------



## mcq

carport said:


> For those who missed the exhibit, apparently UK fashion editors are lobbying to keep it together for other shows in England and around the world. Here's what was written:
> 
> "_If you didnt get the chance to check out the Savage Beauty exhibit first hand in NYC, youre in luck  just have your passport ready. Post the astounding success at the MET, fashion editors are making their case that the display should travel the world and ultimately come home to McQueens native UK. Some, such as UKs Grazia fashion editor-at-large Melanie Rickey, believe showing McQueens work in the United States was a mistake.
> 
> She stated bluntly in her blog, the fact remains that the exhibition should have been staged in London. Its a well-known fact that most British editors think that the McQueen exhibition took place in New York is a scandal." Rickey cites Alexanders roots, his London education as a tailor, his UK business base and his connection to the local community in her argument, adding that Londons Victoria & Albert Museum would be the appropriate choice to celebrate a native son. Wherever its displayed, the detailed craftsmanship and imaginative designs of Alexander McQueen will live on for years to come._"
> 
> The entire article, with a review of the exhibit and photos, is here.
> 
> Edited to add: Undoubtedly there will be new scarf designs if this happens!




I went to the exhibition in NYC, but if it comes to London I'm going! I mean I have to let my sister experience the beauty of his work, right?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just got an email telling me there is free shipping on .co.uk until the first of September.


----------



## jamamcg

This is my latest McQueen purchase which I found very odd as it is from A/W 2010 but was in the S/S 2011 sale I'm just very lucky I guess


----------



## cookie888

carport said:


> For those who missed the exhibit, apparently UK fashion editors are lobbying to keep it together for other shows in England and around the world. Here's what was written:
> 
> "_If you didnt get the chance to check out the Savage Beauty exhibit first hand in NYC, youre in luck  just have your passport ready. Post the astounding success at the MET, fashion editors are making their case that the display should travel the world and ultimately come home to McQueens native UK. Some, such as UKs Grazia fashion editor-at-large Melanie Rickey, believe showing McQueens work in the United States was a mistake.
> 
> She stated bluntly in her blog, the fact remains that the exhibition should have been staged in London. Its a well-known fact that most British editors think that the McQueen exhibition took place in New York is a scandal." Rickey cites Alexanders roots, his London education as a tailor, his UK business base and his connection to the local community in her argument, adding that Londons Victoria & Albert Museum would be the appropriate choice to celebrate a native son. Wherever its displayed, the detailed craftsmanship and imaginative designs of Alexander McQueen will live on for years to come._"
> 
> The entire article, with a review of the exhibit and photos, is here.
> 
> Edited to add: Undoubtedly there will be new scarf designs if this happens!



I agree that it should be in London! I have nothing against NYC and I'm sure it was fabulous but McQueen was, is BRITISH!

I would LOVE to see this in London. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jamamcg

cookie888 said:


> I agree that it should be in London! I have nothing against NYC and I'm sure it was fabulous but McQueen was, is BRITISH!
> 
> I would LOVE to see this in London. Keeping my fingers crossed!



Have you signed the petition to bring it to London if not here is the link.

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/Fashio.../2011/08/15/bring-mcqueen-exhibition-home.htm


----------



## Brittany515

ooh nice sweater   congrats 



jamamcg said:


> This is my latest McQueen purchase which I found very odd as it is from A/W 2010 but was in the S/S 2011 sale I'm just very lucky I guess


----------



## carport

jamamcg said:


> This is my latest McQueen purchase which I found very odd as it is from A/W 2010 but was in the S/S 2011 sale I'm just very lucky I guess



Very nice! Lucky you scored it.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Does anyone know if the NYC shop will be doing anything special for FNO on September 8th?


----------



## Biscuit14

Izzy's Mom said:


> Does anyone know if the NYC shop will be doing anything special for FNO on September 8th?



They are involved but not heard what they are doing yet. The London and Milan stores are also going to be doing something along with a limited edition keyring being released.


----------



## Biscuit14

This is the keyring which will be exclusive to Fashion's Night Out although last year I'm quite sure they sold them on the website afterwards.


----------



## cookie888

jamamcg said:


> Have you signed the petition to bring it to London if not here is the link.
> 
> http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/Fashio.../2011/08/15/bring-mcqueen-exhibition-home.htm



I did this but then it took me to a donations page which I exited from. How weird!


----------



## jamamcg

cookie888 said:


> I did this but then it took me to a donations page which I exited from. How weird!



That happened to me as well and I just backed out but when I went to the signatures page and my signature was on it so i guess you don't need to donate.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> This is the keyring which will be exclusive to Fashion's Night Out although last year I'm quite sure they sold them on the website afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 1474143




oh man i want one of those 


Im excited i'm going to visit the LV boutique 3 years after I last visited which was also my first purchase from Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Brennamom

Biscuit14 said:


> This is the keyring which will be exclusive to Fashion's Night Out although last year I'm quite sure they sold them on the website afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 1474143



Last year's FNO was a python double-wrap bracelet with skull that they did sell on the website after.  Because it was python, I couldn't get it sent to CA .  Not sure I like these key fobs better than the bracelet...


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> oh man i want one of those
> 
> 
> Im excited i'm going to visit the LV boutique 3 years after I last visited which was also my first purchase from Alexander McQueen.



LV ROCKS!  The best staff evah!


----------



## piscis

I wonder if anyone could help me out with my next purchase. I couldn't sleep last night thinking of McQueen scarves, so I think it's time to see the experts. 

I have trouble deciding between these gorgeous.
1. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...-purple-green_485-2000084-1106403Q012PURPGRN/
2. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Accessories/Classic-skull-scarf-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012FUCSH/

Since I already have these two classics in my closet (http://i.imgur.com/nt7cc.jpg), I'm looking for something bold, eye-catching yet versatile to add up my collection.

Thank you for all your advice!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

piscis said:


> I wonder if anyone could help me out with my next purchase. I couldn't sleep last night thinking of McQueen scarves, so I think it's time to see the experts.
> 
> I have trouble deciding between these gorgeous.
> 1. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...-purple-green_485-2000084-1106403Q012PURPGRN/
> 2. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Accessories/Classic-skull-scarf-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012FUCSH/
> 
> Since I already have these two classics in my closet (http://i.imgur.com/nt7cc.jpg), I'm looking for something bold, eye-catching yet versatile to add up my collection.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice!


 
Of the 2 you picked i would choose the purple/green one i really dont like the pink (apologies if i offend anyone who owns it).

May i recommend this one http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...blue-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012BLUFUCSH/
I have it and it is the most beautiful colour! The pic doesnt do it justice on the website, it is my favourite classic that i own.


----------



## Brennamom

piscis said:


> I wonder if anyone could help me out with my next purchase. I couldn't sleep last night thinking of McQueen scarves, so I think it's time to see the experts.
> 
> I have trouble deciding between these gorgeous.
> 1. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...-purple-green_485-2000084-1106403Q012PURPGRN/
> 2. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Accessories/Classic-skull-scarf-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012FUCSH/
> 
> Since I already have these two classics in my closet (http://i.imgur.com/nt7cc.jpg), I'm looking for something bold, eye-catching yet versatile to add up my collection.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice!



I LOVE #1.  It will be my next and the only icon skull (I shy away from them normally but the color combo got me!)  This pic sold me, as I wear lots of black anyway:


----------



## bfali

*piscis*- I love either one, but the first option is very chic and will be able to be carried from season to season!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Anyone else anxiously waiting for a clutch from the AW11 collection? ^_^!!!


----------



## Biscuit14

The McQueen website have put up a page for Fashion's Night Out.
You need to register and they are giving you the chance to win a Folk Tote.
http://alexandermcqueenfno2011.com/


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Biscuit14 said:


> The McQueen website have put up a page for Fashion's Night Out.
> You need to register and they are giving you the chance to win a Folk Tote.
> http://alexandermcqueenfno2011.com/



Thanks! Just signed up as I plan on being in NYC for FNO.


----------



## piscis

Thank you so much for your help 

Look what just came in the mailbox today!
http://i.imgur.com/wCYWb.jpg

And my three lovely scarves 
http://i.imgur.com/ap31i.jpg


----------



## Biscuit14

piscis said:


> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Look what just came in the mailbox today!
> http://i.imgur.com/wCYWb.jpg
> 
> And my three lovely scarves
> http://i.imgur.com/ap31i.jpg



Really jealous. Can't believe I let my mum talk me into getting a skull bracelet instead of getting that scarf.


----------



## chemistshmemist

Izzy's Mom said:


> Thanks! Just signed up as I plan on being in NYC for FNO.



ee! Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend this one 

I'm trying to convince my not-too-fashion-inclined friends to visit McQueen though  Does anyone have any idea of how crowded and/or hoity-toity the event at McQueen at LA will be?


----------



## chemistshmemist

actually, I guess I should correct myself. it's not that they're *not* fashion inclined, just that they're not as over-the-moon excited about everything about fashion 

I just think it'd be a fun way to get them to see the "lifestyle", so to speak? i think deep down inside, they're actually really excited


----------



## koshi13

Hi ladies! I just wanted to get your opinion on the Savage Beauty limited edition skulls scarf. Do you think this scarf will make it to markdowns in the winter or do you think it will sell out before then? I see that it's available now but it doesn't seem to be too popular so I'm thinking it might be available later on and then get marked down. What do you think?


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ i had thought the same thing months ago and when i had asked, they said it wouldn't get marked down because it's limited edition and would only be sold for as long as the exhibition was showing (not true since it's still up).  i asked what would happen to the scarves if they didn't sell out by the end and they said they would all get shipped get to the met for the met to decide (didn't happen). i ended up buying it like 2 days before the end of the exhibit...i don't think they'll mark it down but who knows?


----------



## Brittany515

koshi13 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to get your opinion on the Savage Beauty limited edition skulls scarf. Do you think this scarf will make it to markdowns in the winter or do you think it will sell out before then? I see that it's available now but it doesn't seem to be too popular so I'm thinking it might be available later on and then get marked down. What do you think?



I love it!!  I purchased it about a month ago off the McQueen site. it's so beautiful, and has so many colors in it.  I love how the limited edition scarves aren't too often duplicated b/c of their detail, so that makes me really happy with my purchase.  500 was a lot of money for me to spend on a scarf, so if I see it marked down, not gonna lie, I'm gonna be kinda sad lol. I went to the exhibit and have so much of the memorabilia from it, and I really wanted a McQueen scarf, so I couldn't be happier with the fact that I chose this one  I def say buy it! This was like a novel haha, but I hope it helps you decide.


----------



## azureartist

I know some of you were looking for a Koi Fish Scarf. Here's the link (of course not my auction), but I can't verify the authenticity as they have 7 available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_6349wt_1398


----------



## gunsandbanjos

piscis said:


> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Look what just came in the mailbox today!
> http://i.imgur.com/wCYWb.jpg
> 
> And my three lovely scarves
> http://i.imgur.com/ap31i.jpg


 

Beautiful scarf. And i love your Bal.


----------



## koshi13

thanks ladies for all of your imput...still haven't decided what to do yet though


----------



## Amaryllix

chemistshmemist said:


> ee! Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend this one
> 
> I'm trying to convince my not-too-fashion-inclined friends to visit McQueen though  Does anyone have any idea of how crowded and/or hoity-toity the event at McQueen at LA will be?



I'm tempted to go to FNO at the LA boutique as well. I'm hoping I'll be up for it, but I thought I'd enjoy going since it is my birthday tomorrow and I love me some AMQ.  (Not to mention a chance at a Folk tote!)

I hope it's not too hoity-toity. Let me know if you go, *Chemistshmemist*.


----------



## Brittany515

I wanna go to FNO and go to the McQueen store in NYC soo badly, sadly, none of my friends can go who actually care about fashion, and the ones who don't care about fashion wouldn't go anyways


----------



## BittyMonkey

Amaryllix said:


> I'm tempted to go to FNO at the LA boutique as well. I'm hoping I'll be up for it, but I thought I'd enjoy going since it is my birthday tomorrow and I love me some AMQ.  (Not to mention a chance at a Folk tote!)



I really want to go but I have been very bad buying things for the new house and we really need a second car.  I think it would be dangerous for me to go, unfortunately, and probably shouldn't.


----------



## Amaryllix

BittyMonkey said:


> I really want to go but I have been very bad buying things for the new house and we really need a second car.  I think it would be dangerous for me to go, unfortunately, and probably shouldn't.



 Darn it! I'm only letting myself go as long as my wallet does not come out of my purse. If I can make it, anyway. 

Darn being good. (I really need to be good too!)


----------



## shockboogie

I know it's been forever since promised to take a photo of my AMQ poppy seed cape but I finally wore her out last night for FNO  Here she is!


----------



## Amaryllix

^ That is such a gorgeous cape! I knew I should've gotten one. You look fabulous!!


----------



## bfali

*shockboogie*- that looks great on you!!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

looks beautiful!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you so much ladies!!! I love how the cape feels and how versatile it is even with a simple black dress.


----------



## authenticplease

Your cape is stunning, Shockboogie......and the fabric/drape is just so decadent!


----------



## Brittany515

the cape looks fabulous


----------



## 318Platinum

Does anyone happen to know the date and time of the Alexander McQueen Womens Spring Summer 2012 Runway show? it is usually in the first week of October in Paris. TIA


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> Does anyone happen to know the date and time of the Alexander McQueen Womens Spring Summer 2012 Runway show? it is usually in the first week of October in Paris. TIA



According to Vogue it's supposed to be shown on the 4th October at 19:30.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> According to Vogue it's supposed to be shown on the 4th October at 19:30.



LOL. I didn't even check Vogue!! I looked everywhere else but there! Thanks, *Biscuit*. I hope and pray that it is a Live Stream, but I wouldn't be surprised that it isn't.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Wow, that cape looks fabulous on you shock boogie!


----------



## nidvicious

*sigh* so sad. lost a holy grail item at the very last second! here's to hoping someone else is willing to let go of their plato's atlantis de manta 

but omg ! that entire outfit is to die for! great cape


----------



## Brennamom

Did anyone get anything from the Gilt McQ sale last week?  They had bat scarves TDF!  Of course, the b/w one sold out and the purple one was ok but not for me....


----------



## bfali

*Brennamom*- I checked it out, but nothing for me.  The McQ sales on gilt always seem disappointing to me


----------



## Brennamom

bfali said:


> *Brennamom*- I checked it out, but nothing for me. The McQ sales on gilt always seem disappointing to me


 
Usually I would agree wholeheartedly, but this time I got lucky...
It's a deep purple with red McQs on one side, grey with red on the other.  Nice and subtle...


----------



## Kathleen37

Oooh, that's really lovely. Not seen her before?


----------



## Brennamom

Kathleen37 said:


> Oooh, that's really lovely. Not seen her before?



Thanks, Kathleen!  Me neither, the color contrast is what grabbed me, I didn't realize it was double-sided until I got it.


----------



## bfali

Congrats brennamom! I do like it much better now that I see your photos!


----------



## Brennamom

bfali said:


> Congrats brennamom! I do like it much better now that I see your photos!



Thanks Bfali!  It's really much prettier IRL. Now I hope someone returns a b/w bat scarf I'm "wait listed" for....


----------



## Amaryllix

Inspired by *shockboogie*, I finally tracked down a Poppy cape for a great price!! I can't wait to get it. Can't believe I convinced myself out of it a few months ago. 

Ohhhh I was badddddddddd. *smacks own hand*


----------



## jamamcg

Got a few new Alexander McQueen things while on holiday including a scarf to commemorate my three year anniversary of my first visit to an Alexander McQueen store and my first ever purchase back in the summer of 08 in Las Vegas  and i got some things for my Birthday as well.  will post photos later once i get the photos on my computer.


----------



## Brittany515

jamamcg said:


> Got a few new Alexander McQueen things while on holiday including a scarf to commemorate my three year anniversary of my first visit to an Alexander McQueen store and my first ever purchase back in the summer of 08 in Las Vegas  and i got some things for my Birthday as well.  will post photos later once i get the photos on my computer.


 excited to see


----------



## .pursefiend.

carport said:


> FWIW, this image was used by the museum store's website around the time the exhibition opened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multi-skull scarf represents *all* of the collections that were on display. The exhibit was so fabulous that I'll bet they sold out any distinctive scarves and clothing very quickly (including the butterfly skull scarf, the shirt with Treacy's headdress, and this scarf). The Savage Beauty t-shirt that didn't sell out until the end in the museum store was ordinary at best, and not representative of McQueen in any way that would make it worth buying.


 

Is there anyway to still buy the book? Thats an amazing coffee table piece. TIA


----------



## Biscuit14

.pursefiend. said:


> Is there anyway to still buy the book? Thats an amazing coffee table piece. TIA



You can buy the book from Amazon and the McQueen website. The book wasn't limited so will continue to be published.

Did anyone buy the Alexander McQueen: Genius of a Generation book?
I bought it when it came out and it was such a waste of money.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Biscuit14 said:


> You can buy the book from Amazon and the McQueen website. The book wasn't limited so will continue to be published.
> 
> Did anyone buy the Alexander McQueen: Genius of a Generation book?
> I bought it when it came out and it was such a waste of money.


 
thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> You can buy the book from Amazon and the McQueen website. The book wasn't limited so will continue to be published.
> 
> Did anyone buy the Alexander McQueen: Genius of a Generation book?
> I bought it when it came out and it was such a waste of money.



I bought the Genius of a Generation book also when it came out  i think its ok its no where near as informative as the savage beauty book and also some of the facts in it are wrong and there is a lot missing and the best pieces of each collection were not selected but i still like it.


----------



## carlinha

Hello ladies!  Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession 

BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.

Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world.  2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.

Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser  
The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!  
Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5?? 





















more photos on my blog below.  thanks for letting me share!  i am over the moon ecstatic!!!


----------



## azureartist

Jaw dropping gorgeous *Carlinha*...really more like jewelry than a clutch!    WOW! Congrats on your anniversary...what a lovely present from your DH!!!


----------



## carlinha

azureartist said:


> Jaw dropping gorgeous *Carlinha*...really more like jewelry than a clutch!    WOW! Congrats on your anniversary...what a lovely present from your DH!!!



thanks so much *azure*!  my jaw definitely dropped when i opened the box!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> Hello ladies!  Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world.  2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> more photos on my blog below.  thanks for letting me share!  i am over the moon ecstatic!!!



OMG OMG OMG!!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS, *Carlinha*??? I LOVED this clutch from the moment I very first saw it!!! This is so INCREDIBLE and your DH has GREAT TASTE!!!! CONGRATS on your Anniversary and on your beautiful new addition!!! Can't wait to see you out on the town with this beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS, *Carlinha*??? I LOVED this clutch from the moment I very first saw it!!! This is so INCREDIBLE and your DH has GREAT TASTE!!!! CONGRATS on your Anniversary and on your beautiful new addition!!! Can't wait to see you out on the town with this beautiful baby!!!!



thank you so much *318platinum*!  yes he does have great taste and so so wonderful!


----------



## bfali

*carlinha*- WOW, OMG, congrats!!  You are a very lucky girl!!!  Your husband has AMAZING taste!!!


----------



## ozmodiar

Wow, that is absolutely stunning!! So it's a cage style where the contents show through the metalwork? Gorgeous!

Congrats, and thanks for all the pics!


----------



## carlinha

bfali said:


> *carlinha*- WOW, OMG, congrats!!  You are a very lucky girl!!!  Your husband has AMAZING taste!!!



thanks *bfali*!



ozmodiar said:


> Wow, that is absolutely stunning!! So it's a cage style where the contents show through the metalwork? Gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats, and thanks for all the pics!



thanks *ozmodiar*, yes it is a cage style and you can see what's inside.  the small grey leather pouch came with it, i presume to place your cards, change, etc so that it won't show through


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh WOW! That is just glorious! How beautiful!! It first reminded me of the Eiffel stuff Lee did, but you are right, it definately looks like a catheral!!


----------



## carlinha

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh WOW! That is just glorious! How beautiful!! It first reminded me of the Eiffel stuff Lee did, but you are right, it definately looks like a catheral!!



thanks *kathleen*!  i'm not sure i'm familiar with the eiffel stuff that he did?  can you educate me?


----------



## regeens

Congrats *carlinha*! Such a beautiful clutch! I think *kathleen37* may be referring to SS09 collection when the Eiffel Tower leggings and tops came out?

http://www.thelifefiles.com/2009/03/19/alexander-mcqueen-introduces-the-eiffel-tower-suit/


----------



## inspiredgem

carlinha - that clutch is amazing!  Such a sweet husband - Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## LVoepink

carlinha said:


> Hello ladies!  Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world.  2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos on my blog below.  thanks for letting me share!  i am over the moon ecstatic!!!


 
Wow its stunning!!! You have such a wonderful husband! Happy Anniversary


----------



## yazziestarr

carlinha said:


> Hello ladies!  Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world.  2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos on my blog below.  thanks for letting me share!  i am over the moon ecstatic!!!








 Holy:censor: that is GORGEOUS! It is out of this world amazing! Congrats *Carlinah*!! And congrats on you wedding anniversary!


speaking of the LV boutique I may have a little something on the way from there


----------



## jamamcg

carlinha said:


> thanks *kathleen*!  i'm not sure i'm familiar with the eiffel stuff that he did?  can you educate me?



Here are some pictures from s/s 09 of the eiffel tower prints.

elle.com/var/legacy_images/image/2008/W40/100420081834268074_runway.jpg

elle.com/var/legacy_images/image/2008/W40/100420081834263700_runway.jpg


----------



## jamamcg

Finally got the photos off my camera.
These are the items i got while on holiday.






McQ fairisle motorcycle jumper






long sleeve top from Decades and scarf from LV for my 3 year anniversary of first McQueen purchase and visit to McQueen store.


----------



## jamamcg

And the items I got for my Birthday.







Jumper from A/W 2005 and Visionaire 58 which i got at the start of the year as a very early birthday present. Does any body else have the Visionaire 58 issue ?

Detail of the back of jumper.


----------



## Suzie

Carlinha, what a truly stunning bag that you will treasure forever!

jamamcg, gorgeous clothing purchases.


----------



## chemistshmemist

carlinha said:


> anyway, may i present ms. Cathedral aka hellraiser



amazing. I can't even.


----------



## chemistshmemist

jamamcg said:


> ...Jumper from A/W 2005 and Visionaire 58 which i got at the start of the year as a very early birthday present. Does any body else have the Visionaire 58 issue ?
> 
> Detail of the back of jumper.



ooh, where'd you find one? I've always wanted one


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> Congrats *carlinha*! Such a beautiful clutch! I think *kathleen37* may be referring to SS09 collection when the Eiffel Tower leggings and tops came out?
> 
> http://www.thelifefiles.com/2009/03/19/alexander-mcqueen-introduces-the-eiffel-tower-suit/



thanks *R*!!!  you were the enabler in this one for sure 



inspiredgem said:


> carlinha - that clutch is amazing!  Such a sweet husband - Happy Anniversary to you both!



thanks *inspiredgem*!



LVoepink said:


> Wow its stunning!!! You have such a wonderful husband! Happy Anniversary



thanks *LVoepink*!



yazziestarr said:


> Holy:censor: that is GORGEOUS! It is out of this world amazing! Congrats *Carlinah*!! And congrats on you wedding anniversary!
> 
> 
> speaking of the LV boutique I may have a little something on the way from there



thanks *yazzie*!  can't wait to see what you have coming, please post pics!



jamamcg said:


> Here are some pictures from s/s 09 of the eiffel tower prints.
> 
> elle.com/var/legacy_images/image/2008/W40/100420081834268074_runway.jpg
> 
> elle.com/var/legacy_images/image/2008/W40/100420081834263700_runway.jpg



thanks *jamamcg*... the eiffel prints are beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

jamamcg said:


> And the items I got for my Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumper from A/W 2005 and Visionaire 58 which i got at the start of the year as a very early birthday present. Does any body else have the Visionaire 58 issue ?
> 
> Detail of the back of jumper.



wow those are so beautiful especially the jumper!!!    where did you find this?  i passed on the visionaire when it was offered, how is it?



Suzie said:


> Carlinha, what a truly stunning bag that you will treasure forever!



thanks so much *suzie*!



chemistshmemist said:


> amazing. I can't even.



thanks *chemist*!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Suzie said:


> Carlinha, what a truly stunning bag that you will treasure forever!
> 
> jamamcg, gorgeous clothing purchases.



Thank you


----------



## jamamcg

chemistshmemist said:


> ooh, where'd you find one? I've always wanted one



I got mine from eBay at the start of the year. There was one other one on eBay for ages, but I just checked and its no longer there but most likely one will show up sooner or later.


----------



## jamamcg

carlinha said:


> wow those are so beautiful especially the jumper!!!    where did you find this?  i passed on the visionaire when it was offered, how is it?



Thank you very much it came from eBay apparently it was a made to order piece. The Visionaire is amazing except Lady GaGa singing every time you open it starts to get on your nerves after a while, the images are beautiful but i don't think i could ever plant any of the pages even tho i have a xtra page but i dont know if everybody got on or just me


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Carlinha that clutch is absolutely stunning! I'm in awe, congratulations.

Jamamcg lovely clothing, you have great taste.


----------



## Brittany515

wow,, amazing items you have there  The clutch is stunning!!  Happy Anniversary to you and your Hubby


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey jamamcg, your stuff looks glorious!!


----------



## carport

FWIW, the special edition scarf from the Savage Beauty exhibit is no longer on McQueen's U.S. site this evening ...


----------



## jamamcg

carport said:


> FWIW, the special edition scarf from the Savage Beauty exhibit is no longer on McQueen's U.S. site this evening ...



Its also no longer on the UK site. must be no longer available, i did see some in the LV and LA boutique, but that was a month ago so they might be gone.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey jamamcg, your stuff looks glorious!!



Thank you very much


----------



## 318Platinum

Womens Spring Summer 2012 RTW show today!!! Does anyone know if it will be live or not? I know the show starts at 7:30 pm Paris time, which is 12:30 pm my time, which is in an hour!! I can't wait, i plan on getting a pair of runway shoes, so we will see how they look first!! Something runway is in my future!!! ;-D


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> Womens Spring Summer 2012 RTW show today!!! Does anyone know if it will be live or not? I know the show starts at 7:30 pm Paris time, which is 12:30 pm my time, which is in an hour!! I can't wait, i plan on getting a pair of runway shoes, so we will see how they look first!! Something runway is in my future!!! ;-D



Show is streaming live in about 10 mins  here :
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/int/en/corporate/experience_03.aspx


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> Show is streaming live in about 10 mins  here :
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/int/en/corporate/experience_03.aspx



Thanks, *Biscuit*!!! NOT patiently waiting for the show to start!!! LOL!!! I really feel as if this will be great!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Can anyone see it?  My page still says 7:30...


----------



## Biscuit14

Brennamom said:


> Can anyone see it?  My page still says 7:30...



The show is running over 30mins late. Just about to start though according to their Twitter.


----------



## Biscuit14

Still nothing on their website but pics are being put up on nowfashion.com


----------



## 318Platinum

I saw two people on Twitter say that it isn't going to be streamed live . Here's a Behind the Scenes snapshot of them lining up.


----------



## Brennamom

Biscuit14 said:


> Still nothing on their website but pics are being put up on nowfashion.com



Thanks!  That worked out much better, sometimes work blocks streaming!  So beautiful!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Some more snapshots form the runway!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

OKAY, SARAH!!!! I am REALLY growing tired of seeing WEDGES on your runway shows!! This is the THIRD SEASON IN A ROW WHERE YOU HAVE DONE A BIG NUMBER OF WEDGES!!! SMH!! Hopefully, there is more substance in the show, whenever it is posted to McQueen.com !


----------



## Biscuit14

I loved it but a couple of the dresses were a bit too Marchesa.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> I loved it but a couple of the dresses were a bit too Marchesa.



Honestly, ALL I saw was McQueen AW 2011-2012 Runway!!!! I'm getting a little worried now.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I just ordered this dress and i am so excited!  I can't wait for it to get here.  It is the perfect dress for me.  I'm not sure what the original price was or which season it was, does anyone know?  I got it on super clearance so i know it's not a recent item.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, SARAH!!!! I am REALLY growing tired of seeing WEDGES on your runway shows!! This is the THIRD SEASON IN A ROW WHERE YOU HAVE DONE A BIG NUMBER OF WEDGES!!! SMH!! Hopefully, there is more substance in the show, whenever it is posted to McQueen.com !



ITA! There are too many wedges. I am also sick of seeing mullet dresses. And i feel that Sarah is still playing it far too safe for my liking the collection is too similar to A/W 11 She needs to be more daring. The only items that i liked were the headpieces which were probably made by Philip Treacy, but the collection might grow on me after a while, but i still cant help feeling. "What does Lee think?" and "If he was still with us how different would the collection be?". :cry:


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> ITA! There are too many wedges. I am also sick of seeing mullet dresses. And i feel that Sarah is still playing it far too safe for my liking the collection is too similar to A/W 11 She needs to be more daring. The only items that i liked were the headpieces which were probably made by Philip Treacy, but the collection might grow on me after a while, but i still cant help feeling. "What does Lee think?" and "If he was still with us how different would the collection be?". :cry:



TOO much like AW 11 !!! The headpieces were maybe the most interesting part of the show? lol I really feel like Lee wouldn't even have ONE look from this SS 2012 in his show if he were still around!! I loved the McQueen house because it was very abstract, avant gard, BUT still pieces I can see myself wearing without any problems!!! This SIMPLE and WEDGEY streak that Sarah is on right now is REALLY changing my faith in the McQueen house!! I am really hating myself for not getting more Lee McQueen pieces when I had the chance, when he was still with us!!! SMH, all I can say is that, she has ONE more season for me to make my FINAL decision o wether I will continue to do business with McQueen or not.  VERY DISAPPOINTING and the show was VERY UNDERWHELMING!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ok, so this annoys me as it massively cheapens the brand, but there are some good discounts available.

http://www.tkmaxx.com/browse/3092?e...atasource=tkmaxxen&setpagenum=1&setperpage=50


----------



## 318Platinum

gunsandbanjos said:


> Ok, so this annoys me as it massively cheapens the brand, but there are some good discounts available.
> 
> http://www.tkmaxx.com/browse/3092?e...atasource=tkmaxxen&setpagenum=1&setperpage=50




I don't feel that it cheapens the brand, because these are McQ pieces, so if anything, it just cheapens the McQ line, and not the Alexander McQueen brand. BTW, I thought it was TJ Maxx? I've never heard of TK Maxx. I went into TJ Maxx once just to see what they had and just see if they indeed had designer items, but I was EXTREMELY disgusted!! EVERYTHING looked, felt and smelled CHEAP!!! What can I say, I'm a Boutique Gal ! ;-P


----------



## gunsandbanjos

TK Maxx is the UK one, TJ is american as far as i know.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I don't feel that it cheapens the brand, because these are McQ pieces, so if anything, it just cheapens the McQ line, and not the Alexander McQueen brand. BTW, I thought it was TJ Maxx? I've never heard of TK Maxx. I went into TJ Maxx once just to see what they had and just see if they indeed had designer items, but I was EXTREMELY disgusted!! EVERYTHING looked, felt and smelled CHEAP!!! What can I say, I'm a Boutique Gal ! ;-P



I have also seen Alexander McQueen pieces in TKMaxx they had some t-shirts and a crystal print dress and a crystal print cardigan and quite a few pairs of shoes I even bought my mum a pair, the stores here have got massive designer sections with Versace runway dresses lots of Dolce and Gabbana, Pucci, Lanvin and Alberta Ferretti and much more, but they are always in horrible conditions either ripped, stained or full of pulls. You can occasionally find a good condition piece but the prices are still quite steep the Versace dresses were £1000 and the handbags were £600.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> TOO much like AW 11 !!! The headpieces were maybe the most interesting part of the show? lol I really feel like Lee wouldn't even have ONE look from this SS 2012 in his show if he were still around!! I loved the McQueen house because it was very abstract, avant gard, BUT still pieces I can see myself wearing without any problems!!! This SIMPLE and WEDGEY streak that Sarah is on right now is REALLY changing my faith in the McQueen house!! I am really hating myself for not getting more Lee McQueen pieces when I had the chance, when he was still with us!!! SMH, all I can say is that, she has ONE more season for me to make my FINAL decision o wether I will continue to do business with McQueen or not.  VERY DISAPPOINTING and the show was VERY UNDERWHELMING!!!



You took the words right out of my mouth. Sarah's designs were changing my faith in the brand. I too regret not getting more McQueen pieces when he was still alive especially designs from Plato's Atlantis. I was in London two weeks before Lee died and I went into the McQueen store and convinced one of my friends to buy a classic skull scarf, but I didn't get anything . and then when Lee died so many people wanted a piece of McQueen that most items sold out, so i didn't get a chance. and ever since Ive been trying to make up for missing out by buying as much older designs that i can find. The S/S 2012 show was the show that i was using to make my final decission, but i will give them one more chance! most likely i will go on for years saying one more change one more chance lol. I found the show underwhelming especially the finale dresses from this collection and A/W 11 I just kept hoping one more dress one more dress but there was none i was left saying "WAS THAT IT?"


----------



## jamamcg

Look what I spotted on Zappos.com

http://a2.zassets.com/images/z/1/5/8/9/2/9/1589291-p-2x.jpg

hope somebody on here gets it


----------



## bfali

^ oh wowwwwwwwwwwww!!!  I wish I could justify purchasing it!!


----------



## authenticplease

^^Incredible and droolworthy!  It looks like a piece of jewelry


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Zappos also has the faithful boots...


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Look what I spotted on Zappos.com
> 
> http://a2.zassets.com/images/z/1/5/8/9/2/9/1589291-p-2x.jpg
> 
> hope somebody on here gets it



Someone on here already has it!!! *Carlinha* got it from her husband for their 1 year anniversary about a week ago!!! It's STUNNING!!! I think she did a reveal on here already.


----------



## regeens

^yep, it's *carlinha*. Photos in her blog: http://www.carlinha-mania.com/p/mcqueen.html

*Panda* is the other TPFer who got it.


----------



## bfali

Ya but what I think *jamamcg* is saying is that someone else on here needs to grab this one, because as *Carlinha* said, there may have only been 7 made!!


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> Ya but what I think *jamamcg* is saying is that someone else on here needs to grab this one, because as *Carlinha* said, there may have only been 7 made!!



Yeah, you are probably right. lol Silly me. I think it is so breathtaking and I actually planned on getting this clutch. I passed on it because I feel like I wouldn't be able to carry anything in it without people being able to see my lipgloss, phone, and other things that I throw in my clutch. I hope someone else on here gets it as well.


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> TOO much like AW 11 !!! The headpieces were maybe the most interesting part of the show? lol I really feel like Lee wouldn't even have ONE look from this SS 2012 in his show if he were still around!! I loved the McQueen house because it was very abstract, avant gard, BUT still pieces I can see myself wearing without any problems!!! This SIMPLE and WEDGEY streak that Sarah is on right now is REALLY changing my faith in the McQueen house!! I am really hating myself for not getting more Lee McQueen pieces when I had the chance, when he was still with us!!! SMH, all I can say is that, she has ONE more season for me to make my FINAL decision o wether I will continue to do business with McQueen or not.  VERY DISAPPOINTING and the show was VERY UNDERWHELMING!!!



I don't think it's strictly Sarah's fault it'a not as avant garde. McQueen was really protective of the brand and now he's gone I think Gucci group are trying to push a more mainstream image for bigger sales. You can see this just by the celebrities that are renting the clothes now. Before it was always people  he approved of but now it seems they are renting them out to anybody who wants them.
In the long run though they are going to lose customers because the brand is losing everything that made people fall in love with it in the first place.


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> I don't feel that it cheapens the brand, because these are McQ pieces, so if anything, it just cheapens the McQ line, and not the Alexander McQueen brand. BTW, I thought it was TJ Maxx? I've never heard of TK Maxx. I went into TJ Maxx once just to see what they had and just see if they indeed had designer items, but I was EXTREMELY disgusted!! EVERYTHING looked, felt and smelled CHEAP!!! What can I say, I'm a Boutique Gal ! ;-P



Yeah and McQueen had nothing to do with McQ until this season so it's got nothing to do with them if past seasons end up in cheap stores.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Someone on here already has it!!! *Carlinha* got it from her husband for their 1 year anniversary about a week ago!!! It's STUNNING!!! I think she did a reveal on here already.



Yeah i saw her's I think it looks better in the darker version very gothic, but she said there was only seven made and asked if anybody else got it and i found one so people don't have to go hunting for it if they wanted one.


----------



## carlinha

i hope someone here got the one from zappos!

i just want to clarify that the LV boutique manager told me that only *7 of the cathedral clutches went to their (McQueen) boutiques* - however, i am not sure if he is counting other individually-owned stores/boutiques that may have ordered it also (ex. NAP, zappos)... i don't think he can see what those places have on order.  sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

318Platinum said:


> I don't feel that it cheapens the brand, because these are McQ pieces, so if anything, it just cheapens the McQ line, and not the Alexander McQueen brand. BTW, I thought it was TJ Maxx? I've never heard of TK Maxx. I went into TJ Maxx once just to see what they had and just see if they indeed had designer items, but I was EXTREMELY disgusted!! EVERYTHING looked, felt and smelled CHEAP!!! What can I say, I'm a Boutique Gal ! ;-P



My TJ Maxx is not disgusting.  They sell Christian Louboutin shoes, Prada, Balenciaga, Missoni, Chloe, etc...  I'm sure it doesn't cheapen the brands.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

lilmountaingirl said:


> My TJ Maxx is not disgusting.  They sell Christian Louboutin shoes, Prada, Balenciaga, Missoni, Chloe, etc...  I'm sure it doesn't cheapen the brands.


 
I'm jealous, guess TJ Maxx is VERY different to TK Maxx over here! Ours is like a jumble sale, you get the odd gem but not proper designer stuff.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I disagree with what posters are saying about Burton's designs.  Lee honestly has not been gone that long.  He obviously had a lot of faith in Sarah and her designs.  She is a great designer too.  Maybe not as iconic but great at what she does.  It is way too soon for her to produce designs exactly the way he would have produced them.  Imagine what people would say if she didn't let his legend be its own for awhile.  It would be "omg was she just waiting for him to die so she could take over and why is she trying to be just like him?"... I think she is doing it just right.  We need to have time to truly appreciate him and his work before she starts emulating it.  The world is not ready for that.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> I'm jealous, guess TJ Maxx is VERY different to TK Maxx over here! Ours is like a jumble sale, you get the odd gem but not proper designer stuff.



I think it depends on the market.  The one i go to has a runway section with a good amount of designer items.  But we have other stores too that never seem to have anything high end...


----------



## bfali

*lilmountaingirl*- Where are you located?!?  I have never seen a TJ Maxx sell Louboutins.  All the other brands you mentioned, yes, but Louboutins?!  I would die.


----------



## ozmodiar

carlinha said:


> i hope someone here got the one from zappos!
> 
> i just want to clarify that the LV boutique manager told me that only *7 of the cathedral clutches went to their (McQueen) boutiques* - however, i am not sure if he is counting other individually-owned stores/boutiques that may have ordered it also (ex. NAP, zappos)... i don't think he can see what those places have on order.  sorry for the confusion!



Zappos seems to have two in stock. In any case, there aren't very many of this gorgeous clutch out there.


----------



## jamamcg

lilmountaingirl said:


> I disagree with what posters are saying about Burton's designs.  Lee honestly has not been gone that long.  He obviously had a lot of faith in Sarah and her designs.  She is a great designer too.  Maybe not as iconic but great at what she does.  It is way too soon for her to produce designs exactly the way he would have produced them.  Imagine what people would say if she didn't let his legend be its own for awhile.  It would be "omg was she just waiting for him to die so she could take over and why is she trying to be just like him?"... I think she is doing it just right.  We need to have time to truly appreciate him and his work before she starts emulating it.  The world is not ready for that.



I understand what you mean. Its just the fact that Lee shocked with every show with extreme changes so each show was completely opposite from the last. Sarah Burton even acknowledged that fact. And her past two shows have been almost identical with no real wow factor. Her designs are very feminine and beautiful but they don't look like they belong to the house of McQueen at first glimpse the show could of been a Galliano or Cavalli show not McQueen. I loved her first collection for McQueen, but its just the last two shows. I understand that not every body agrees with me, but I hope people understand and see my point. And sorry if I offended anybody.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bfali said:


> *lilmountaingirl*- Where are you located?!?  I have never seen a TJ Maxx sell Louboutins.  All the other brands you mentioned, yes, but Louboutins?!  I would die.



Colorado (of all places).  Lol.  I didn't even know TJ Maxx was allowed to sell them but i bought a pair of sandals there a couple seasons ago for $70.  I do only see them once in awhile, usually in larger sizes, and there will usually be one pair in the entire store.  We get good stuff but you have to really know where to look and have to go quite often.  Tons of David Yurman jewelry too.  And Tom Ford sunnies which i hear are hard to find but i don't know if that is really true or not.  I have several pairs of Louboutins that i have picked up here and there, authentic and brand new, for under $100 a pair.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

jamamcg said:


> I understand what you mean. Its just the fact that Lee shocked with every show with extreme changes so each show was completely opposite from the last. Sarah Burton even acknowledged that fact. And her past two shows have been almost identical with no real wow factor. Her designs are very feminine and beautiful but they don't look like they belong to the house of McQueen at first glimpse the show could of been a Galliano or Cavalli show not McQueen. I loved her first collection for McQueen, but its just the last two shows. I understand that not every body agrees with me, but I hope people understand and see my point. And sorry if I offended anybody.



Well i, too, am craving something old, and i think we will see it in a season or too, i just think she's feeling the water.  I could be wrong but i thought her first show still had a lot of bits and pieces of things Lee designed, so i think that is why it was so much more like the old shows.  But again, i'm not 100% sure if that is correct.


----------



## bfali

lilmountaingirl said:


> Colorado (of all places).  Lol.  I didn't even know TJ Maxx was allowed to sell them but i bought a pair of sandals there a couple seasons ago for $70.  I do only see them once in awhile, usually in larger sizes, and there will usually be one pair in the entire store.  We get good stuff but you have to really know where to look and have to go quite often.  Tons of David Yurman jewelry too.  And Tom Ford sunnies which i hear are hard to find but i don't know if that is really true or not.  I have several pairs of Louboutins that i have picked up here and there, authentic and brand new, for under $100 a pair.



Wow.  That's pretty awesome.  The LA stores don't get too many exciting things IMO.


----------



## 318Platinum

lilmountaingirl said:


> My TJ Maxx is not disgusting.  They sell Christian Louboutin shoes, Prada, Balenciaga, Missoni, Chloe, etc...  I'm sure it doesn't cheapen the brands.



I am sure every TJ Maxx doesn't look the same. As far as neatness, organization, and presentation goes in TJ Maxx where I live, it's a MESS x 10 !!!
That is why I say what I said. I can't speak for all TJ Maxx, but the one in my city is ATROCIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## PenelopeB

gunsandbanjos said:


> I didnt know they did prescription? Would love AMQ glasses, i need to replace my Chanel ones soon (dont really want to as they are beautiful, but i may be persuaded if i can get some McQueen ones)





coach&#9829;;19136312 said:
			
		

> I began my annual hunt looking for a pair of prescription glasses, and came to find that Alexander McQueen has an eyeglasses line. Do any of you have a pair or have had? Do/did they hold up well? Where did you purchase them?




Hi all.
i know that this isn't a purse, but i thought i'd post my new pair of Alexander McQueen glasses for you.
i did bite the bullet and ended up buying online for the sheer experience of it all. I was VERY worried, due to buying without trying, but i just had to give this one ago since i was so in love with the unique shape and style.

the style number is AMQ4142 in milk opal colour. they do come in red, black and havana colours too.
i will post photos next.


----------



## PenelopeB

front view


----------



## PenelopeB

This would have to be my buying point. i just love how it looks like it's upside down!!


----------



## PenelopeB

lastly, the detail on the side.
it's very very very subtle.

thanks for letting me share.


----------



## yazziestarr

anyone around for a little reveal?


----------



## yazziestarr

The size probably gives away the style...






but just in case it didn't






A little something form fall/winter 2011


----------



## carport

yazziestarr said:


> The size probably gives away the style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just in case it didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something form fall/winter 2011



Just beautiful!


----------



## *MJ*

Love it *yazziestarr*!! Congrats!!


----------



## yazziestarr

HERE IT IS!! My new love!





from the back





and from the top


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *carport *and *MJ*!!


----------



## 318Platinum

yazziestarr said:


> HERE IT IS!! My new love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the top



OMG *Yazzie* !!! I was thinking about getting this, and I was actually JUST looking at it on some website (I can't remember right now)!!! This is beautiful!! CONGRATS on your newest member!!! May you always carry her in great health!!!! ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!! I LOVE the Tweed!


----------



## yazziestarr

one more pic (since I have one more pic)





I saw this what feels like forever ago in a f/w11 accessories preview slide show and sent the pic to my SA in LV. She left me a message a little less than 2 weeks ago saying it was in and I called her credit card in hand and now it's home! I couldn't be more happy

You cant really tell in the pics but some of the fibers woven into the tweed are actually plastic (at least I think its plastic. ) which I think makes an interesting texture and was kind of a surprise.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *318*! if you were already thinking about getting it I say for it! its probably not something that can be worn with everything but I feel like there's so much to it between the tweed and the zippers and the knuckle jewelry on top...its so many textures but put together so well, its definitely worth it


----------



## 318Platinum

yazziestarr said:


> Thank you *318*! if you were already thinking about getting it I say for it! its probably not something that can be worn with everything but I feel like there's so much to it between the tweed and the zippers and the knuckle jewelry on top...its so many textures but put together so well, its definitely worth it



It will definitely spice up a LBD!!!  I am just in AWE of it's beauty!! the Tweed, the leather zippers, the clear knuckleduster crystals!!!!!  So stunning!!


----------



## jamamcg

yazziestarr said:


> HERE IT IS!! My new love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the top



Your clutch is lovely. edgy yet beautiful


----------



## jamamcg

I was in TKMaxx today seeing what designer goodies i could find and found some McQ pieces  and then I spotted a Alexander McQueen hounds-tooth shirt from A/W 2009 collection sadly it was still out of my price range


----------



## carlinha

PenelopeB said:


> This would have to be my buying point. i just love how it looks like it's upside down!!



very cool *penelope* i love the look!  so unique!



yazziestarr said:


> HERE IT IS!! My new love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the top



yayyy congrats *yazzie*!!!  what a stunning piece, the houndstooth, the zippers and the knuckle are just amazing together!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Fabulous clutch Yazziestarr I'm very jealous.


----------



## regeens

Congrats on your clutch *yazzie*!


----------



## am2022

ladies.. just posted the faithful shearling bootie on the shoe deal page

its now 75% off  ... good luck!

http://www.shopcurve.com/blog/?page_id=6&shopp_pid=96


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *jamamcg*, *carlinha*, *gunsandbanjos*, and *regeens*!!


----------



## LVoepink

Ladies... if anyone is interested in getting the Cathedral Clutch it is in stock online at selfridges.com - http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Cathedral-clutch_485-2000084-279024J160N/


----------



## BittyMonkey

jamamcg said:


> I understand what you mean. Its just the fact that Lee shocked with every show with extreme changes so each show was completely opposite from the last. Sarah Burton even acknowledged that fact. And her past two shows have been almost identical with no real wow factor. Her designs are very feminine and beautiful but they don't look like they belong to the house of McQueen at first glimpse the show could of been a Galliano or Cavalli show not McQueen. I loved her first collection for McQueen, but its just the last two shows. I understand that not every body agrees with me, but I hope people understand and see my point. And sorry if I offended anybody.



I do actually like a couple of the S/S 2012 pieces (one of the cream and gold suits and the all gold suit), but I agree, the fact that the house has lost someone incredibly gifted is obvious.  Once she finds her own voice (I think she is still trying to be him as much as possible) I am wondering if I will be such a fan.  I already see changes in what the skulls look like on some scarves - and to me they're more disturbing and less that perfect line between too scary and too campy.

Which is fine, because I really need to emerge from my skull phase.


----------



## jamamcg

BittyMonkey said:


> Which is fine, because I really need to emerge from my skull phase.




HAHA mine is just starting  

my opinion of the scarves is a bit opposite form yours, i feel they are becoming a bit too pretty  for example the koi scarf i like the scarves to be very strange and edgy, but that might be the fact that in the UK everybody is skull crazy and everybody and their grandmother owns a skull scarf either a McQueen one or one of the many highstreet versions that you can get which makes me sad as it makes McQueen ones less special to wear


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> HAHA mine is just starting
> 
> my opinion of the scarves is a bit opposite form yours, i feel they are becoming a bit too pretty  for example the koi scarf i like the scarves to be very strange and edgy, but that might be the fact that in the UK everybody is skull crazy and everybody and their grandmother owns a skull scarf either a McQueen one or one of the many highstreet versions that you can get which makes me sad as it makes McQueen ones less special to wear



I agree. I've seen so many people walking around with McQueen skull scarves recently when before it was rare to see someone wearing one. I also hate that they are putting McQ in massive letters in the corner of some of the fashion scarves. I find it really tacky.


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> HAHA mine is just starting
> 
> my opinion of the scarves is a bit opposite form yours, i feel they are becoming a bit too pretty  for example the koi scarf i like the scarves to be very strange and edgy, but that might be the fact that in the UK everybody is skull crazy and everybody and their grandmother owns a skull scarf either a McQueen one or one of the many highstreet versions that you can get which makes me sad as it makes McQueen ones less special to wear





Biscuit14 said:


> I agree. I've seen so many people walking around with McQueen skull scarves recently when before it was rare to see someone wearing one. I also hate that they are putting McQ in massive letters in the corner of some of the fashion scarves. I find it really tacky.



That's why I made a conscious decision to never own an iconic and only stay with the fashion.  I also agree the new scarves are too "pretty."  If I want pretty, I'll go for Hermes, LV, Pucci or even Coach.  Dark and subversive is what drew me to McQ in the first place.  And yes, the McQ is big on my last scarf I bought, but thankfully is can be folded so it isn't seen.

I can only hold out hope that next season will be better, and save my pennies in the meantime (and/or look for second hand the patterns I let get away).

ETA: The Koi looks almost exactly like a Christian Audigier that I bought 3 years ago...


----------



## jamamcg

Brennamom said:


> That's why I made a conscious decision to never own an iconic and only stay with the fashion.  I also agree the new scarves are too "pretty."  If I want pretty, I'll go for Hermes, LV, Pucci or even Coach.  Dark and subversive is what drew me to McQ in the first place.  And yes, the McQ is big on my last scarf I bought, but thankfully is can be folded so it isn't seen.
> 
> I can only hold out hope that next season will be better, and save my pennies in the meantime (and/or look for second hand the patterns I let get away).
> 
> ETA: The Koi looks almost exactly like a Christian Audigier that I bought 3 years ago...



Thats the exact same as me I do not want a iconic skull I stick with the fashion ones. I don't mind the massive logo in the corner it was on my first scarf which was potato printed skulls in red onto navy blue. I think that the big logo is on most of my scarves and on my knitted scarf it is in the very middle so I don't mind  I'm also looking for second hand/ older patterns there is a seller on eBay (fashion-a-porter) which has quite a lot of past season scarves.


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> Thats the exact same as me I do not want a iconic skull I stick with the fashion ones. I don't mind the massive logo in the corner it was on my first scarf which was potato printed skulls in red onto navy blue. I think that the big logo is on most of my scarves and on my knitted scarf it is in the very middle so I don't mind  I'm also looking for second hand/ older patterns there is a seller on eBay (*fashion-a-porter*) which has quite a lot of past season scarves.



I'm pretty sure she was the one who found my hummingbird!  The only iconic that I was seriously considering came out this year, the purple/green and I think it's because the color combo was so dark you couldn't really see what the pattern was, only the colors.  The black burn-out velvet is the same way and I'd wear that one, but again, only because it's subversive


----------



## jamamcg

Brennamom said:


> I'm pretty sure she was the one who found my hummingbird!  The only iconic that I was seriously considering came out this year, the purple/green and I think it's because the color combo was so dark you couldn't really see what the pattern was, only the colors.  The black burn-out velvet is the same way and I'd wear that one, but again, only because it's subversive



HAHA I think we might be the same person they were the only iconics that i liked 
creepy or what 
I also quite liked one that i saw it was very light grey skulls on a very dark grey background. its on zappos.com


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> HAHA I think we might be the same person they were the only iconics that i liked
> creepy or what
> I also quite liked one that i saw it was very light grey skulls on a very dark grey background. its on zappos.com



Actually, I just realized I'm a hypocrite.  I bought this at the McQ.com sale before last:  It's been so hot, I forgot I had it!


----------



## Brennamom




----------



## jamamcg

Brennamom said:


> Actually, I just realized I'm a hypocrite.  I bought this at the McQ.com sale before last:  It's been so hot, I forgot I had it!



OK THIS IS GETTING SCARY






I forgot I had this one too, i wouldn't classify it a the iconic scarf as it is a knitted version and i don't know if its the same on yours but some skulls are upside down. so i would say its a fashion scarf.
But this is just too funny
( sorry that the top is in it as well its the only photo i have of the scarf )


----------



## Brennamom

Nope - totally different in that they are not as prevelent..

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  PLUS: These are from the Men's collection, not the same at all


----------



## nycgirl24

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how the wide enamel skull bangles fit? I have tiny wrists and I am thinking of ordering one online. I just hate having the problem of bangles sliding down to my palm area. 

Also, if anyone has pics wearing their skull bangles it would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Biscuit14

nycgirl24 said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how the wide enamel skull bangles fit? I have tiny wrists and I am thinking of ordering one online. I just hate having the problem of bangles sliding down to my palm area.
> 
> Also, if anyone has pics wearing their skull bangles it would be greatly appreciated! TIA!



I find most McQueen bracelets tend to be on the small side but having small wrists as well I find it does slide down a bit but not so much that I'm worried about it falling off.
I will try to upload pics later.


----------



## Biscuit14

Here's a picture of where it tends to sit. My wrist measures at just over 5 inches diameter. Hopefully
this gives you an idea on the size.


----------



## nycgirl24

Biscuit14 said:


> Here's a picture of where it tends to sit. My wrist measures at just over 5 inches diameter. Hopefully
> this gives you an idea on the size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1508426




thank you so much! i really appreciate it!


----------



## jamamcg

So sad, I went to the Alexander McQueen outlet today and I spotted the limited edition multi skull scarf for nearly £100 less than its original price, I thought they were all sold out I didn't think they would of gone to outlet. .


----------



## Kathleen37

I went to the McQueen outlet outside Florence in August, I was completely underwhelmed. The store was shared (less than half) with Stella McCartney. Not one scarf, about 3 bags and 4 pairs of shoes. And the stuff was expensive, I mean more expensive that when stuff was on sale. They had a couple of old t-shirts near retail price.  Really disappointing...


----------



## chynaxdawl

jamamcg said:


> So sad, I went to the Alexander McQueen outlet today and I spotted the limited edition multi skull scarf for nearly £100 less than its original price, I thought they were all sold out I didn't think they would of gone to outlet. .



that bums me out since i bought it for retail


----------



## jamamcg

chynaxdawl said:


> that bums me out since i bought it for retail



Same here, I wasn't going to look at the price but I had to it was to tempting.


----------



## carport

jamamcg said:


> So sad, I went to the Alexander McQueen outlet today and I spotted the limited edition multi skull scarf for nearly £100 less than its original price, I thought they were all sold out I didn't think they would of gone to outlet. .



Bums me out as well. But I didn't want to miss out on that scarf after I saw it (and draped it around my neck in the Las Vegas store). I did wait two weeks to think about it, and I decided it was worth paying full price.

If I were at the outlet with my husband and saw them, he'd tell me to buy several scarves and re-sell at them at enough markup to make up for the difference. But, I think I've bought every other McQueen scarf of mine on sale, so I'll live with it.


----------



## anika01

Hi ladies! I just took the plunged and ordered my very first mcqueen scarf! It was 50% off in zappos! The dimension is 38x38 and it says in d website it's 100% silk..

So my question is, are these scarves warm enough? Or are they really just for light weather? I live in nyc.. And we're starting to get cold weatger... 
this is goin to be my very 1st scarf purchase!  so excited!!


----------



## Biscuit14

anika01 said:


> Hi ladies! I just took the plunged and ordered my very first mcqueen scarf! It was 50% off in zappos! The dimension is 38x38 and it says in d website it's 100% silk..
> 
> So my question is, are these scarves warm enough? Or are they really just for light weather? I live in nyc.. And we're starting to get cold weatger...
> this is goin to be my very 1st scarf purchase!  so excited!!



Personally I don't think they are warm enough for winter. The material is really light and even though there is alot of it , doubling it up wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ agreed, silk isn't a very warm fabric and it's very sheer and light. the pashmina ones are thicker but even then i don't know if they'd be enough for really cold winter weather.


----------



## jamamcg

carport said:


> Bums me out as well. But I didn't want to miss out on that scarf after I saw it (and draped it around my neck in the Las Vegas store). I did wait two weeks to think about it, and I decided it was worth paying full price.
> 
> If I were at the outlet with my husband and saw them, he'd tell me to buy several scarves and re-sell at them at enough markup to make up for the difference. But, I think I've bought every other McQueen scarf of mine on sale, so I'll live with it.



I wouldn't be able to do that, as i don't think i would be able to part with them HAHA i couldn't part with any of my McQueen stuff


----------



## sweetbubble

Hi, everyone! Here's a pic of my new McQueen boots, bought from Outnet last week. Wish I had a better pic (it's spring now in Melbourne, already took me 10 minutes to put one boot on).


----------



## *MJ*

Those are hot sweetbubble!! Congrats!!


----------



## Brittany515

those boots are fabulous


----------



## chemistshmemist

I had meant to take pictures and post earlier (aka back in early August), but, hey, better late than never, right? So, without any more further delay, my newest addition to the McQueen family, a samurai print blazer from S/S11 

(btw the speckles are from dirt on the mirror. heeheehowembarrassing.)


----------



## chemistshmemist

sweetbubble said:


> Hi, everyone! Here's a pic of my new McQueen boots, bought from Outnet last week. Wish I had a better pic (it's spring now in Melbourne, already took me 10 minutes to put one boot on).



WOW. those boots are beautiful, and you just make 'em WORK!


----------



## sweetbubble

*MJ* said:


> Those are hot sweetbubble!! Congrats!!


Thank you MJ, I feel really lucky they have my size left.



Brittany515 said:


> those boots are fabulous


Thank you , can't wait for winter to come!!



chemistshmemist said:


> WOW. those boots are beautiful, and you just make 'em WORK!


Thanks. Congrats on your samurai blazer.


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> I had meant to take pictures and post earlier (aka back in early August), but, hey, better late than never, right? So, without any more further delay, my newest addition to the McQueen family, a samurai print blazer from S/S11
> 
> (btw the speckles are from dirt on the mirror. heeheehowembarrassing.)



YES!!!! I have been waiting on your pics!! The blazer is TDF!! I am in love with it!!  CONGRATS on this beautiful purchase, *Chemist*!


----------



## jamamcg

sweetbubble said:


> Hi, everyone! Here's a pic of my new McQueen boots, bought from Outnet last week. Wish I had a better pic (it's spring now in Melbourne, already took me 10 minutes to put one boot on).



WOW  I have shoes from the same collection but they are not as spectacular as these beauties. Congratulations !


----------



## azureartist

chemistshmemist said:


> I had meant to take pictures and post earlier (aka back in early August), but, hey, better late than never, right? So, without any more further delay, my newest addition to the McQueen family, a samurai print blazer from S/S11
> 
> (btw the speckles are from dirt on the mirror. heeheehowembarrassing.)



*AMAZING chemistshmemist!* Even looks good sideways!


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey guys - loving all the new swag!!

Those boots - wowser!!

And that blazer is just wonderful!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Morning! 

I missed these when they first came out, and had missed them several times since on Ebay, however, my luck finally came in!

You can see them here, in the Spring - Summer 2009 show,

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2009/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen

It's quite hard to show, and I guess not that apparent, but several of the stones on the shoes are a lovely bronze/gold colour. 

I just love these and am so pleased I finally managed to get a pair. Now, if I can just find a pair of those rosary sandals....


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I missed these when they first came out, and had missed them several times since on Ebay, however, my luck finally came in!
> 
> You can see them here, in the Spring - Summer 2009 show,
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2009/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen
> 
> It's quite hard to show, and I guess not that apparent, but several of the stones on the shoes are a lovely bronze/gold colour.
> 
> I just love these and am so pleased I finally managed to get a pair. Now, if I can just find a pair of those rosary sandals....




Those shoes are amazing, sadly there were a pair of rosary sandals on ebay that ended last wednesday I got out bid on them :cry:


----------



## sweetbubble

jamamcg said:


> WOW  I have shoes from the same collection but they are not as spectacular as these beauties. Congratulations !



Does that make us shoe cousins?


----------



## sweetbubble

Kathleen37 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I missed these when they first came out, and had missed them several times since on Ebay, however, my luck finally came in!
> 
> You can see them here, in the Spring - Summer 2009 show,
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2009/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen
> 
> It's quite hard to show, and I guess not that apparent, but several of the stones on the shoes are a lovely bronze/gold colour.
> 
> I just love these and am so pleased I finally managed to get a pair. Now, if I can just find a pair of those rosary sandals....


They're so beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## jamamcg

sweetbubble said:


> Does that make us shoe cousins?



 I think it does. I posted a photo of my shoes on page 135 of this thread if you want to see them. If you haven't already seen them


----------



## sweetbubble

jamamcg said:


> I think it does. I posted a photo of my shoes on page 135 of this thread if you want to see them. If you haven't already seen them



Thank you for letting me know . I just checked them out, they're FIERCE. I love them!!!


----------



## jamamcg

I got this a few months ago. its not Alexander McQueen, but it was designed my him when he was at Givenchy in a collaboration with Pommery Champagne.


----------



## Julierose

I love Alexander McQueen, and I especially LOVE HIS RINGS!!!!
Here are some photos of my skull ring....









More photos on my blog!  www.thefashionminx.com


----------



## *MJ*

Julierose said:
			
		

> I love Alexander McQueen, and I especially LOVE HIS RINGS!!!!
> Here are some photos of my skull ring....
> 
> More photos on my blog!  www.thefashionminx.com



Love it Julierose!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Beautiful - I love the bee!


----------



## Kathleen37

Thanks, jamamcqg, and I missed your shoes when you posted them, they are indeed fierce!!

Thanks, Sweetbubble, I really love them!


----------



## jamamcg

Julierose said:


> I love Alexander McQueen, and I especially LOVE HIS RINGS!!!!
> Here are some photos of my skull ring....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on my blog!  www.thefashionminx.com



I love your ring,  I have the same one but in silver metal with black crystals, i got mine as a tribute to Alexander McQueen when he passed away.


----------



## jamamcg

Got a new(secondhand) pair of McQueen shoes to add to my McQueen archive 

will post pics soon


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know when the boutique sale starts? i'm wanting a clutch...


----------



## Amaryllix

I stopped by the boutique on Melrose Friday night, the SA said about a month from now.


----------



## jamamcg

Here is the latest addition to my McQueen archive.





and some other pieces of McQueen i forgot to post.

very early dress 





mens t-shirt from 1997


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> Here is the latest addition to my McQueen archive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we're sandal twins!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...t-and-share-thread-664427-9.html#post18256060
> 
> (Page 9 of this thread)
> 
> Love the dress and t too!!


----------



## Amaryllix

Love those shoes and that dress! Awesome tee too. 

My bangle from the Outnet clearance arrived! 





Please excuse the tags, as I'm still on the fence. Should I keep it? Hmmm. (It sadly only fits over one hand! Blasted slip on.)


----------



## ochie

I love it! keep it!


----------



## Amaryllix

Holy crap! I posted that from my phone and didn't realize how large it would be. Sorry all!

Ochie - I'm really leaning towards Yes! My lack of jewelry/accessories is quite sad.


----------



## ochie

Amaryllix- I hope I saw it on sale.. How much is it? if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Amaryllix

I got it at the Outnet during their clearance, at 85% off. I think that + shipping turned out to be around 165? 168? Something like that.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> jamamcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the latest addition to my McQueen archive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we're sandal twins!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...t-and-share-thread-664427-9.html#post18256060
> 
> (Page 9 of this thread)
> 
> Love the dress and t too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, when I first saw your shoes I got so jealous . and started hunting for much earlier designs and when I saw these ones i got excited as you had a pair . i love the ones that had the scarf wrap that you have. Did they come with scarves or would you of had to buy them separate?. my mum said the dress looks like a Nuns outfit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Biscuit14

Amaryllix said:


> Love those shoes and that dress! Awesome tee too.
> 
> My bangle from the Outnet clearance arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the tags, as I'm still on the fence. Should I keep it? Hmmm. (It sadly only fits over one hand! Blasted slip on.)



I think you should keep it. It's quite unusual and an amazing colour.


----------



## azureartist

Amaryllix said:


> Love those shoes and that dress! Awesome tee too.
> 
> My bangle from the Outnet clearance arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the tags, as I'm still on the fence. Should I keep it? Hmmm. (It sadly only fits over one hand! Blasted slip on.)



Really pretty...love the candy apple red! This is a slip on only? Wow it looks like it would be a tight fit on anyone!!! How did you get it on?


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> I know, when I first saw your shoes I got so jealous . and started hunting for much earlier designs and when I saw these ones i got excited as you had a pair . i love the ones that had the scarf wrap that you have. Did they come with scarves or would you of had to buy them separate?. my mum said the dress looks like a Nuns outfit.



Hahaha, I'd have been impressed to see any of the Nun's at my old school in something similar! 

No, you had the buy the scarves separately. Here's a link to 2003 spring/summer. This shows how they look with the silks.

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/9

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/11

Don't think there's a pic of our sandals here, but here's one of my butterfly wedges;

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/43

and there a lots of pics of our rosary sandals that we're going to get!!

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/41


----------



## Kathleen37

I love that bangle too - not seen it previously??


----------



## Biscuit14

Kathleen37 said:


> I love that bangle too - not seen it previously??



If I remember right it was about Fall 2009 they were released and they were only produced for that one season.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Hahaha, I'd have been impressed to see any of the Nun's at my old school in something similar!
> 
> No, you had the buy the scarves separately. Here's a link to 2003 spring/summer. This shows how they look with the silks.
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/9
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/11
> 
> Don't think there's a pic of our sandals here, but here's one of my butterfly wedges;
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/43
> 
> and there a lots of pics of our rosary sandals that we're going to get!!
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/spring-summer-2003/ready-to-wear/alexander-mcqueen#/image/41



Thank you for showing me those photos. I always wanted to know which collection had the cowboy style shoes.  Thats a shame that you would have to buy the scarves separately. They are still amazing without them. And if Im right in saying i think that was the collection where the skull scarf first appeared. I'll just have to keep my eye out for the rosary sandals, but anything runway will do for me  HAHA


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> If I remember right it was about Fall 2009 they were released and they were only produced for that one season.



Photo of Alexander McQueen A/W 2009 backstage photo Choker version


----------



## Amaryllix

Biscuit14 said:


> I think you should keep it. It's quite unusual and an amazing colour.



I'm definitely loving the color - I certainly don't have anything like it. It's a keeper for sure! 



azureartist said:


> Really pretty...love the candy apple red! This is a slip on only? Wow it looks like it would be a tight fit on anyone!!! How did you get it on?



I love the red too! The enamel has this slightly metallic sheen to it, too. To get it on I basically fold my hand in half.  It's a tight fit, but I love how it doesn't start slipping down my hand once it's actually on my wrist. 

I was actually tempted by the choker as well, as I *love* chokers, but I preferred the proportions of the bangle. 

Thanks all!


----------



## carport

Hi everybody,

Just had an email from an SA in the Las Vegas boutique, telling me that the sale (40% off) will start on December 1. If you want anything on the site, you can pre-order via Samantha at the LV Boutique. Your credit card will be charged (and the item shipped) on December 1.


----------



## meganfm

carport said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just had an email from an SA in the Las Vegas boutique, telling me that the sale (40% off) will start on December 1. If you want anything on the site, you can pre-order via Samantha at the LV Boutique. Your credit card will be charged (and the item shipped) on December 1.



Does anyone know if any other stores are doing this and possibly who to contact?  I got the email from my Vegas SA and they're sold out of the item I'm looking for.


----------



## purse-nality

carport said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just had an email from an SA in the Las Vegas boutique, telling me that the sale (40% off) will start on December 1. If you want anything on the site, you can pre-order via Samantha at the LV Boutique. Your credit card will be charged (and the item shipped) on December 1.



do clutches go on sale?


----------



## gymangel812

purse-nality said:


> do clutches go on sale?


i asked and no as of now they are not, they might be added later. the SA said skull clutches (but i just asked about clutches) so i'm confused as to if ANY clutches went on sale or not.


----------



## chancy

Will scarves be on sale? Tia!


----------



## carlinha

purse-nality said:


> do clutches go on sale?





gymangel812 said:


> i asked and no as of now they are not, they might be added later. the SA said skull clutches (but i just asked about clutches) so i'm confused as to if ANY clutches went on sale or not.



yes some clutches are on sale like the demanta clutches... 



chancy said:


> Will scarves be on sale? Tia!



yes fashion scarves are on sale, not the classic skull scarves


----------



## jamamcg

got my invitation to the sample sale yesterday  so sad i cant go :cry::cry:


----------



## purse-nality

carlinha said:


> yes some clutches are on sale like the demanta clutches...
> 
> 
> 
> yes fashion scarves are on sale, not the classic skull scarves





gymangel812 said:


> i asked and no as of now they are not, they might be added later. the SA said skull clutches (but i just asked about clutches) so i'm confused as to if ANY clutches went on sale or not.



Thank you! I'm hoping to score a knuckle duster, which i guess is highly impossible 

Does anyone here have Milan's boutique email? Tia!


----------



## 318Platinum

purse-nality said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping to score a knuckle duster, which i guess is highly impossible
> 
> Does anyone here have Milan's boutique email? Tia!



Hi, Purse!! Milan's email is viaverri.store@it.alexandermcqueen.com I hope you find what you are looking for!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## purse-nality

318Platinum said:


> Hi, Purse!! Milan's email is viaverri.store@it.alexandermcqueen.com I hope you find what you are looking for!! GOOD LUCK



Thanks so much! Have you had any experience ordering from them? I hope they ship int'l. Can you recommend an SA pls?


----------



## 318Platinum

purse-nality said:


> Thanks so much! Have you had any experience ordering from them? I hope they ship int'l. Can you recommend an SA pls?



Oh, i'm sorry. I haven't had any experience with Milan. I requested photos of their stocked clutches months ago, and thats how I know their email address. If it's any help, they seem to be very nice, at least when I emailed them, and I think I may have even spoke to someone over the phone.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Bought this baby at the NAP sale:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/168438

I'm totally surprised everyone isn't in here talking about what they got in the sale!


----------



## pixiedixie

Hi! Does anyone know if the website http://www.alexandermcqueensonline.com/ sells authentic mcqueen items? I want to get a mcqueen bracelet and the price seems too good to be true!


----------



## gymangel812

pixiedixie said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if the website http://www.alexandermcqueensonline.com/ sells authentic mcqueen items? I want to get a mcqueen bracelet and the price seems too good to be true!



Nope


----------



## mcq

BittyMonkey said:


> Bought this baby at the NAP sale:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/168438
> 
> I'm totally surprised everyone isn't in here talking about what they got in the sale!



I'm still waiting for the international NAP sale!
But that colour is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

BittyMonkey said:


> Bought this baby at the NAP sale:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/168438
> 
> I'm totally surprised everyone isn't in here talking about what they got in the sale!


 
Wow, thats gorgeous! And exactly what i need, cant wait for the international NAP sale.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Oh, ugh. Sorry about the Americentric post. 

Hopefully you ladies will share when your sale is on!


----------



## ESQ.

would you ladies be able to help me authenticate a mcqueen silk scarf?


----------



## regeens

ESQ. said:


> would you ladies be able to help me authenticate a mcqueen silk scarf?



http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...scarf-post-your-questions-here-455704-39.html


----------



## mcq

Is there already a date or week announced for the international NAP-sale?
I want the 'God Save McQueen' scarf, although that one will probably not be on sale. But hee... you can alway wish


----------



## Biscuit14

mcq said:


> Is there already a date or week announced for the international NAP-sale?
> I want the 'God Save McQueen' scarf, although that one will probably not be on sale. But hee... you can alway wish



Isn't it usually Christmas Day?


----------



## J_Bear

mcq said:


> Is there already a date or week announced for the international NAP-sale?
> I want the 'God Save McQueen' scarf, although that one will probably not be on sale. But hee... you can alway wish




There are two versions of these on sale at the canadian online site ssense.com

$472 CDN, which is showing as $200 off.  They ship internationally, but I dont know what the other costs (duties or taxes) might be for you, but you can always check it out and see if its worth it for you.


----------



## OMGxBecky

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/womenswear.aspx

The 40% off sale is ON!


----------



## LVoepink

OMGxBecky said:


> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/womenswear.aspx
> 
> The 40% off sale is ON!


 
Do you know if the UK one is today aswell!? just tried to get on the us and uk sites and its not working atm :S


----------



## Kathleen37

UK sale (first 40% then 60%) is usually at least a couple of weeks behind the US sale...


----------



## LVoepink

Kathleen37 said:


> UK sale (first 40% then 60%) is usually at least a couple of weeks behind the US sale...


 
thanks for the info  will have to keep stalking the website everyday


----------



## NYCBelle

Here is a close up of my leopard and skulls scarf I ordered from NAP on Black Friday. It sold out quickly. Got it on sale for $285...Original price is $475. And my collection is now triplets...quads next?


----------



## bfali

wow.  I told myself that the only thing I was really crazy about buying this season was the leopard print...I'm glad I snagged one at the NAP sale because it's not even on sale at McQ!  There are a few things I'm iffy on- if they are still around at 60%- what about you guys?  Are you excited for this sale season?  (I'm actually a bit happy that there aren't too many things I want- better for my funds...)


----------



## *MJ*

bfali said:


> wow.  I told myself that the only thing I was really crazy about buying this season was the leopard print...I'm glad I snagged one at the NAP sale because it's not even on sale at McQ!  There are a few things I'm iffy on- if they are still around at 60%- what about you guys?  Are you excited for this sale season?  (I'm actually a bit happy that there aren't too many things I want- better for my funds...)



I got that same Leopard scarf on sale from Saks, and I had my eye on several from the McQ website, and not one of them made it to the sale!! I'm kind of meh on the sale selection too TBH...


----------



## bfali

*MJ* said:


> I got that same Leopard scarf on sale from Saks, and I had my eye on several from the McQ website, and not one of them made it to the sale!! I'm kind of meh on the sale selection too TBH...



Ya, I'm just not that impressed this time around...oh well...


----------



## 318Platinum

There is only one thing I really really want, and that is clothing from the sale! I have my eye on the one piece Tux jumpsuit!  Accessories, not so much.


----------



## LVoepink

*MJ* said:


> I got that same Leopard scarf on sale from Saks, and I had my eye on several from the McQ website, and not one of them made it to the sale!! I'm kind of meh on the sale selection too TBH...


 
some of the leopard ones are on sale ($284) they are not in the sale section though they are listed under the normal scarf section


----------



## *MJ*

^^Thanks for the info LVoepink!!


----------



## bfali

ohhh thanks for the info.  AND for those of you that wanted the new God Save McQ Pashmina, it is also on sale for $359, although you have to look under the fashion scarves!!


----------



## LVoepink

glad I could help! I am waiting patiently for the UK sale


----------



## BittyMonkey

Thanks so much for the tip on the scarves on sale not in the sale section!  I got the sapphire leopard one!


----------



## twilight_sky

Does anyone know when the second mark down will be?


----------



## papertiger

For any UK fans who are looking to add to their classic AMcQ wardrobe (maybe Europe wide?) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...n-vogue-uk-line-fashion-week-10-a-718744.html


----------



## bfali

^ wow!  I've never heard of McQ offering discounts!!


----------



## papertiger

^ I know but it's only on-line. Certainly I have never seen the Union Jack box clutch on sale before - I was very tempted 

Another day another discount at AMQ until midnight tonight GMT 8 Dec 

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...ne-fashion-week-10-a-718744.html#post20498983


----------



## r6girl2005

Do any of you ladies have an SA in the UK at any of the Dept. stores (Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey Nichols etc.) that you enjoy working with? I'd prefer an email address if possible. I'm having a hard time getting through via phone from the U.S. 

PM me if you'd prefer to share it that way.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen any clutches on sale any where?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, gorgeous tan platform pumps! Size 37, $635 OBO from a lovely seller!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Tan-Leather-Platform-Pumps-Size-37/44349041


----------



## am2022

love mcqueen esp clothing... but since i have young kids.. that can wait..

tried each time to snag a scarf as well but alas.. still nothing..

finally , perfect timing for my first mcqueen..

I am full of black boots... 

I was thinking its time for something different:  NAVY!


----------



## am2022

lovely. thanks!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, gorgeous tan platform pumps! Size 37, $635 OBO from a lovely seller!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Tan-Leather-Platform-Pumps-Size-37/44349041


----------



## Amaryllix

amacasa said:


> love mcqueen esp clothing... but since i have young kids.. that can wait..
> 
> tried each time to snag a scarf as well but alas.. still nothing..
> 
> finally , perfect timing for my first mcqueen..
> 
> I am full of black boots...
> 
> I was thinking its time for something different:  NAVY!



I absolutely love these boots. They're so fun. Even for the high heel they're rather comfortable.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just ordered this http://www.matchesfashion.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=51703

Woop 50% off


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ilter=Designers&filterValue=alexander mcqueen

Link to all sale, some good discounts


----------



## bfali

^ Thank you!  LADIES, they have the leopard silk scarf for 50% off, for those of you who missed it from NAP & other sites.  AND the leopard pashmina for 30% off.


----------



## HauteMama

I'm confused. Is this site authentic? They have the God Save McQueen scarves listed as originally $384 when they are currently listed at $595 at other retailers. So is it the same scarf as te others? They also have two versions of the red, white and blue union jack God Save McQueen scarf in silk, which seems odd. Their measures are almost identical. I guess I've only seen one version of this scarf, at $595, at other retailers and am wondering where the one originally priced at $384 came from.


----------



## bfali

^ They are one of the few sites that sells authentic McQ.  I think the prices are a bit off because of the conversion as Matches is a UK site.  Also, I've noticed in the past that some companies do get exclusive things (like NAP and Neimans), which would maybe explain why they have a few versions of the union jack God Save McQ scarf..(?)  Hope that helps...


----------



## HauteMama

bfali said:


> ^ They are one of the few sites that sells authentic McQ. I think the prices are a bit off because of the conversion as Matches is a UK site. Also, I've noticed in the past that some companies do get exclusive things (like NAP and Neimans), which would maybe explain why they have a few versions of the union jack God Save McQ scarf..(?) Hope that helps...


 
Thanks. I am so tempted... And this is probably a ridiculous question, but are there customs charges from MatchesFashion? They ship through DHL, which doesn't operate in the US, so does the package go through te USPS? The deal is great - even including shipping - but becomes less great if I end up paying 20 - 25% more in customs.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

bfali said:


> ^ Thank you! LADIES, they have the leopard silk scarf for 50% off, for those of you who missed it from NAP & other sites. AND the leopard pashmina for 30% off.


 
You're welcome, always good to share the bargains! I'm so excited to get my leopard scarf. Didnt think it would go in the sale - especially not at 50% off It didnt even go in the McQ.com sale did it? I assumed it would be carry over stock.


----------



## LVoepink

gunsandbanjos said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ilter=Designers&filterValue=alexander mcqueen
> 
> Link to all sale, some good discounts


 
a million thank yous!!!!!! i just ordered the leopard scarf!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

HauteMama said:


> Thanks. I am so tempted... And this is probably a ridiculous question, but are there customs charges from MatchesFashion? They ship through DHL, which doesn't operate in the US, so does the package go through te USPS? The deal is great - even including shipping - but becomes less great if I end up paying 20 - 25% more in customs.



DHL was how my order was delivered from Matches and I'm in the US.......and there was customs charges.


----------



## bfali

*HauteMama*- I'm not quite sure, but if I'm remembering correctly, there were customs...maybe someone else can confirm?


----------



## HauteMama

Well, I ordered it. Unless customs are more than the price of the scarf, it cannot be more than I would have purchased it for here. I've wanted this scarf and have been obsessing over it forever, and I finally decided that I would just forget about it and buy a classic scull scarf. I did and I like it, but I should have just waited and bought the one I really wanted. In the end they will be the same or more money than the US retail on the scarf anyway! I hope shipping is fast and that it arrives undamaged!


----------



## mcq

gunsandbanjos said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...ilter=Designers&filterValue=alexander mcqueen
> 
> Link to all sale, some good discounts



Thanks!!
Now I have a big problem  They have the wool blend God Save McQueen scarf...and they ship form the UK what means no customs etcetera...Life is so hard


----------



## 318Platinum

YAY!!! I managed to get one thing from the NAP sale that I originally wanted to get when I first saw it. The Silver-Plated Charm bracelet!! I think it is absolutely lovely, and now, I need the necklace!!!! It was already sold out, so I am thinking that I will still get it. What do you all think? Should I go for the matching necklace?


----------



## jadebee

Ohhh ladies you lovely people you, I just got the mcqueen leopard print scarf that I have been lusting after, I am so so happy. and to top it all off the other half paid too for christmas 

They ship from the UK right? So No customs for uk customers?

Brought from matches


----------



## azureartist

60% off sale now at alexandermcqueen.com! Go now!


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you! Just got the Magenta Leopard Skull Silk Scarf for 189!! Super excited. I have the white and black skulls already but wanted something colorful!


----------



## azureartist

Fashion1 said:


> Thank you! Just got the Magenta Leopard Skull Silk Scarf for 189!! Super excited. I have the white and black skulls already but wanted something colorful!



You're welcome *Fashion1*! The Magenta is so pretty - I got the Flame for myself!


----------



## 318Platinum

Whew!!!! Found the Charm Necklace at the LA boutique 60% off!!!! SOOOOOOO glad that I don't have to get it from NAP UK, because of shipping and maybe CUSTOMS!!! I purchased a ring from McQueen.com, so hopefully, they have it in stock for me when business resumes!!  I got 3 out of 4 things that I originally wanted when it made sale!!! DOes anyone else have the Charm Necklace or Charm Bracelet? Congrats to all that scored sale items!!


----------



## ValHerself

I was wondering if I can wear this during the summer? If so with what? I know it's part of the winter collection and I couldn't resist this deal.

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...tique/P-MAGENTA-LEOPARD-SKULL-SILK-SCARF.aspx


----------



## jamamcg

ValHerself said:


> I was wondering if I can wear this during the summer? If so with what? I know it's part of the winter collection and I couldn't resist this deal.
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...tique/P-MAGENTA-LEOPARD-SKULL-SILK-SCARF.aspx



Of course you can wear this in summer i would say it was a summer scarf not a winter one as it is light silk even if it is from the winter collection!


----------



## azureartist

ValHerself said:


> I was wondering if I can wear this during the summer? If so with what? I know it's part of the winter collection and I couldn't resist this deal.
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...tique/P-MAGENTA-LEOPARD-SKULL-SILK-SCARF.aspx



Enjoy!!! These are year round scarves. The only ones that might be too heavy are the pashminas.


----------



## jigga85

This is the only McQueen item I own... so far!

http://www.list4all.com/www3/mcqueen/1-1.jpg?rnd=1268086009


----------



## gunsandbanjos

My scarf has been despatched


----------



## jamamcg

jigga85 said:


> This is the only McQueen item I own... so far!
> 
> http://www.list4all.com/www3/mcqueen/1-1.jpg?rnd=1268086009



At least it's a very special item  apparently that was Lee's last design that he made for a scarf.  You are lucky


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> At least it's a very special item  apparently that was Lee's last design that he made for a scarf.  You are lucky



SO, wait, he didn't make the design for the Reptilia Scarf from "Plato's Atlantis" ?


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> SO, wait, he didn't make the design for the Reptilia Scarf from "Plato's Atlantis" ?


 
He did.  It came before Canada, IIRC....


----------



## gunsandbanjos

International Net a porter sale is on.


----------



## 318Platinum

gunsandbanjos said:


> International Net a porter sale is on.



Thanks, sweetie!!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> SO, wait, he didn't make the design for the Reptilia Scarf from "Plato's Atlantis" ?



No he designed them as well they were designed in 2009 for s/s 2010 the maple leaf scarf was designed at the beginning of 2010 as a tribute to the Winter Olympics in Canada


----------



## gunsandbanjos

My leopard scarf arrived it's beautiful! So happy with it.


----------



## ValHerself

gunsandbanjos said:


> My leopard scarf arrived it's beautiful! So happy with it.



Was it from the alexandermcqueen site? Mine still says preparing to order..I ordered Sunday night.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ValHerself said:


> Was it from the alexandermcqueen site? Mine still says preparing to order..I ordered Sunday night.


No, got it from Matches sale.


----------



## HauteMama

I received my order from Matches today. While I cannot say I am completely satisfied yet because I haven't seen the customs charges , I am VERY pleased with Matches. They shipped FAST, the item was packaged nicely, wrapped carefully, had the Matches tag through the grey scarf tag and not the material, and the scarf itself (while not wrapped in the original plastic pouch) is FLAWLESS. I held it up to the light and examined every edge; there is nothing whatsoever wrong with it. It looks like it has never been touched. So provided that customs aren't out of this world, I would more than happily order from Matches again - even with the shipping charges.

Oh, and just by coincidence, this scarf that I've been coveting for months arrived on my birthday! Does it get any better?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

They did package them beautifully didn't they Hautemama? Mine is flawless too, much better than the one I sent back to Libertys earlier this year as it was a mess!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

How rude of me, Happy Birthday Hautemama!


----------



## ValHerself

I order from alexandermcqueen.com on Sunday night and they processed my order til Monday Morning. I asked them on Tuesday when it would be shipped and they never answered back. Today it shows up that the transaction is completed and that my order was delivered. I didn't receive a tracking confirmation number. Does the transaction mean it is in process or it has been delivered? I don't see anything at my door ;/ I'm sad.


----------



## Tygriss

ValHerself said:


> I order from alexandermcqueen.com on Sunday night and they processed my order til Monday Morning. I asked them on Tuesday when it would be shipped and they never answered back. Today it shows up that the transaction is completed and that my order was delivered. I didn't receive a tracking confirmation number. Does the transaction mean it is in process or it has been delivered? I don't see anything at my door ;/ I'm sad.



The *exact* same thing happened to me!!

I ordered Sunday night. Monday and Tuesday the website still said "processing". I called Tuesday afternoon to make sure the order would go through and that I would actually receive the item.  They it would be sent out that day. Today (Thursday), the website says my order was delivered, but nothing's here. There's no tracking number and no one will answer the phone or their email. I sent a message via twitter and was told to email online.assistance@uk.alexandermcqueen.com. Still nothing.


----------



## ValHerself

Tygriss said:


> The *exact* same thing happened to me!!
> 
> I ordered Sunday night. Monday and Tuesday the website still said "processing". I called Tuesday afternoon to make sure the order would go through and that I would actually receive the item.  They it would be sent out that day. Today (Thursday), the website says my order was delivered, but nothing's here. There's no tracking number and no one will answer the phone or their email. I sent a message via twitter and was told to email online.assistance@uk.alexandermcqueen.com. Still nothing.



Their customer service is horrible. There is no one to talk to. I emailed already 3 times and no one has gotten back to me and also called 2 times ;/ I hope I get it before Christmas. I wish they would send out an email with the tracking number ;/ Maybe it will get here on tomorrow? I don't know if they are sending it with ups? or fedex? I dont think ups works on Saturdays ;/ So it might come tomorrow. Where are you from?


----------



## ValHerself

Tygriss said:


> The *exact* same thing happened to me!!
> 
> I ordered Sunday night. Monday and Tuesday the website still said "processing". I called Tuesday afternoon to make sure the order would go through and that I would actually receive the item.  They it would be sent out that day. Today (Thursday), the website says my order was delivered, but nothing's here. There's no tracking number and no one will answer the phone or their email. I sent a message via twitter and was told to email online.assistance@uk.alexandermcqueen.com. Still nothing.



I just checked my status again and it says "Shipped." I hate how they don't email or anything -_-


----------



## Tygriss

ValHerself said:


> Their customer service is horrible. There is no one to talk to. I emailed already 3 times and no one has gotten back to me and also called 2 times ;/ I hope I get it before Christmas. I wish they would send out an email with the tracking number ;/ Maybe it will get here on tomorrow? I don't know if they are sending it with ups? or fedex? I dont think ups works on Saturdays ;/ So it might come tomorrow. Where are you from?



Well, this is my first experience with AMQ and so far I am not impressed. I did speak to someone Tuesday and she was nice, but perhaps grossly misinformed. According to the scripting on the website - that doesn't work right - they ship UPS. $30 for next day shipping should be refunded if they take a week to get it out their door.

Also FYI, someone else placed an order TWO WEEKS ago and still has not received her shipment. 

I am in Texas.


----------



## Tygriss

ValHerself said:


> I just checked my status again and it says "Shipped." I hate how they don't email or anything -_-



You're doing better than me... Mine says "delivered".


----------



## ValHerself

Tygriss said:


> Well, this is my first experience with AMQ and so far I am not impressed. I did speak to someone Tuesday and she was nice, but perhaps grossly misinformed. According to the scripting on the website - that doesn't work right - they ship UPS. $30 for next day shipping should be refunded if they take a week to get it out their door.
> 
> Also FYI, someone else placed an order TWO WEEKS ago and still has not received her shipment.
> 
> I am in Texas.



Ugh wow that totally blows. Did you pay for next day shipping? I paid for three-day -_- and nothing yet. Do you know where they ship from?  I'm thinking it is not going to be here in time. Omg..2 weeks? That's insane. I am not impressed with their customer service. I don't think I'll ever order again (it's my first time too). 

I just wish I had a tracking number ;/ I hate that they ignore me.


----------



## 318Platinum

I called them Monday because I ordered a ring from them, but I called to see if I could change my method of payment. I was told that I couldn't change the info. I then asked if she could tell me if my ring was actually in stock and that I had one being processed, she then told me that there is no way for her to give me that info because she doesn't know and can't say for sure. I finally asked her if there was any way that I could cancel, and she quickly said Sure!! Funny how that worked out. I ended up ordering the ring from McQueen Boutique instead on Tuesday and it arrived tonight!! It's a little tight, but I am in my weight loss process so it should be fine. i am glad I went the Boutique route because I would have strangled someone if I had the experience that I am reading from you all!!! I really do hope your orders are resolved as they should be and that everything is fine. I personally haven't had any problems with them, but then again, I only ordered and received an item from E-Comm once. Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## Tygriss

Thanks 318Platinum, I hope it gets resolved for all of us as well. It almost (dare I say it) feels like the Missoni for Target experience. 

I'll likely stay away from AMQ orders until I get to visit a boutique. 

Their social media was all a buzz with buying before the 19 to secure delivery before Christmas. But it may be all lies.


----------



## jamamcg

ValHerself said:


> Ugh wow that totally blows. Did you pay for next day shipping? I paid for three-day -_- and nothing yet. Do you know where they ship from?  I'm thinking it is not going to be here in time. Omg..2 weeks? That's insane. I am not impressed with their customer service. I don't think I'll ever order again (it's my first time too).
> 
> I just wish I had a tracking number ;/ I hate that they ignore me.



I believe that all US Alexander McQueen orders come from New York. Just like all A McQ orders in UK come from London.  In UK we don't get any shipping options it all just 1-2 days.
Hope your item arrives soon

hope that helps


----------



## Tygriss

Yay! ::end excessive worrying:: I just signed for my scarf! It was sent next day air from Secaucus NJ. Thank goodness.


----------



## ValHerself

Nothing today -_- Hopefully they work tomorrow.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Harrods sale on http://www.harrods.com/sale/fashion-accessories?shopbybrand=alexander-mcqueen


----------



## 318Platinum

YAY!!! I have FINALLY procured all my sale items of FW 11-12!!! i am truly in love with these pieces and initially promised myself that when and if they make sale, I was going to get them!! Luckily, I was able to get all three items out of four I originally went after. The other item was the All-in-One Tuxedo suit, but I decided to let it go. Hope you all enjoy, and I can't for the life of me, figure out the photo situation at all!!!! The images aren't as clear as they should be. It never is!!! UGHHHH!

*-Silver-plated Swarovski Crystal Charm Necklace

-Silver-plated Swarovski Crystal Charm Bracelet

-Silver Filigree Skull Ring*


----------



## *MJ*

318Platinum said:
			
		

> YAY!!! I have FINALLY procured all my sale items of FW 11-12!!! i am truly in love with these pieces and initially promised myself that when and if they make sale, I was going to get them!! Luckily, I was able to get all three items out of four I originally went after. The other item was the All-in-One Tuxedo suit, but I decided to let it go. Hope you all enjoy, and I can't for the life of me, figure out the photo situation at all!!!! The images aren't as clear as they should be. It never is!!! UGHHHH!
> 
> -Silver-plated Swarovski Crystal Charm Necklace
> 
> -Silver-plated Swarovski Crystal Charm Bracelet
> 
> -Silver Filigree Skull Ring



Fabulous pieces!! Congrats on your sale scores!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*MJ* said:


> Fabulous pieces!! Congrats on your sale scores!!



Thanks, Hunni !!! I really love them. The ring is a little tight, but I will deal with it!!


----------



## *MJ*

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thanks, Hunni !!! I really love them. The ring is a little tight, but I will deal with it!!



You're welcome Doll!! I'd love to see a picture of the ring on!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Harvey Nichols sale preview

 http://www.harveynichols.com/womens/e-boutiques/sale.html?utm_source=Solus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Solus_Sale_Sneak_Preview_111221&_$ja=tsid:35862%7Ccgn:573984%7Ckw:LyrisEmail&hq_e=el&hq_m=573984&hq_l=10&hq_v=f002b6c207


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Doesn't like my link to HN for some reason, may need to copy and paste.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Beautiful pieces Platinum, I love the charm bracelet!


----------



## 318Platinum

*MJ* said:


> You're welcome Doll!! I'd love to see a picture of the ring on!!!



Sure thing. Wow, my fingers look fat on here. I may retake a few so it won't be so close up. I'll do that later on today or tomorrow.  Please excuse the naked nails.


----------



## ValHerself

318Platinum said:


> YAY!!! I have FINALLY procured all my sale items of FW 11-12!!! i am truly in love with these pieces and initially promised myself that when and if they make sale, I was going to get them!! Luckily, I was able to get all three items out of four I originally went after. The other item was the All-in-One Tuxedo suit, but I decided to let it go. Hope you all enjoy, and I can't for the life of me, figure out the photo situation at all!!!! The images aren't as clear as they should be. It never is!!! UGHHHH!
> 
> *-Silver-plated Swarovski Crystal Charm Necklace
> 
> -Silver-plated Swarovski Crystal Charm Bracelet
> 
> -Silver Filigree Skull Ring*



wow! Congrats! I love all of them! I am in love with the necklace!


----------



## Tygriss

318Platinum said:


> YAY!!! I have FINALLY procured all my sale items of FW 11-12!!! i am truly in love with these pieces and initially promised myself that when and if they make sale, I was going to get them!! Luckily, I was able to get all three items out of four I originally went after. The other item was the All-in-One Tuxedo suit, but I decided to let it go. Hope you all enjoy, and I can't for the life of me, figure out the photo situation at all!!!! The images aren't as clear as they should be. It never is!!! UGHHHH!



oooo the charm necklace looks amazing! congratulations on scoring the goodies you wanted!!


----------



## ValHerself

woot! I just got my scarf in! It's beautiful! Now I have something to dress up with! c:


----------



## 318Platinum

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHKKKKKKAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!! SO, I'm really under the weather this week, and just took some NyQuil and was finally dosing off until my babies started to bark as if someone was at the door. I finally get up and look out of my window to see a man running away from my house!! I immediately get up and run to the front for to see who this is and he is running back to a UPS truck!!!! WTF?? I didn't order anything. What could it be? I look at the box, and I see the name of the woman that is from McQueen E-comm!!! Ummmmmm, okay, I know what this is now, but REALLY??? Didn't I just cancel this order MONDAY MORNING!!!? Not to mention, even if I decided to not cancel, I requested three-day shipping and it's being delivered on a Saturday!!?? WTF??? I'm a little lost, but it could be a blessing in disguise since I do want this particular ring in Gold. I wonder if I can do an exchange or some sort or get a credit or something??? This is one for the books, IMO. SMH right now. Mr. NyQuil doesn't need this right now. LOL


----------



## *MJ*

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Sure thing. Wow, my fingers look fat on here. I may retake a few so it won't be so close up. I'll do that later on today or tomorrow.  Please excuse the naked nails.



OMG!!!! That is stunning!!!! I love it!!! 

ETA...Sorry you're under the weather babe!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*MJ* said:


> OMG!!!! That is stunning!!!! I love it!!!
> 
> ETA...Sorry you're under the weather babe!!



Thank you so much!! It really is stunning. I love how the eyes and teeth sparkle when light hits it. It is NOWHERE near heavy, if anything, it feels a little.....dare I say it? cheap ?
It's still stunning nonetheless. I am sorry that i'm not feeling well either. I have to miss out on a few dinner dates, parties, and such. 

BTW, your Avatar KILLS me everytime I see it!!! I want those Lady Clou SOOOOOO bad!! If I had a choice in color, though, I wouldn't know what to get!!  Congrats again on those beautiful babies!!


----------



## Tygriss

ValHerself said:


> woot! I just got my scarf in! It's beautiful! Now I have something to dress up with! c:



::YAY:: Fiiiiinally! So glad you finally got your scarf! Is it a bright magenta?? My "flame" one is a little darker than I thought it would be. Still loving it though!


----------



## Tygriss

318Platinum said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHHHHKKKKKKAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!! SO, I'm really under the weather this week, and just took some NyQuil and was finally dosing off until my babies started to bark as if someone was at the door. I finally get up and look out of my window to see a man running away from my house!! I immediately get up and run to the front for to see who this is and he is running back to a UPS truck!!!! WTF?? I didn't order anything. What could it be? I look at the box, and I see the name of the woman that is from McQueen E-comm!!! Ummmmmm, okay, I know what this is now, but REALLY??? Didn't I just cancel this order MONDAY MORNING!!!? Not to mention, even if I decided to not cancel, I requested three-day shipping and it's being delivered on a Saturday!!?? WTF??? I'm a little lost, but it could be a blessing in disguise since I do want this particular ring in Gold. I wonder if I can do an exchange or some sort or get a credit or something??? This is one for the books, IMO. SMH right now. Mr. NyQuil doesn't need this right now. LOL



If they still charged you for it and you cancelled it befor it shipped they should give you a refund or credit.  Their e-comm seems a little off, but it could've just been the holidays.

Feel better soon so you can enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ValHerself

Tygriss said:


> ::YAY:: Fiiiiinally! So glad you finally got your scarf! Is it a bright magenta?? My "flame" one is a little darker than I thought it would be. Still loving it though!



Yay! C: I was so excited! I didn't need to sign for it. He just left it at the door so that was great.

Yes I agree. The magenta is dark..almost looks burgundy but it's all good! Can't wait to wear it out tonight tonight! C: Merry christmas!


----------



## azureartist

Tygriss said:


> ::YAY:: Fiiiiinally! So glad you finally got your scarf! Is it a bright magenta?? My "flame" one is a little darker than I thought it would be. Still loving it though!



I got the Flame too! Very very pretty! What colors are you going to wear with it *Tygriss*?


----------



## Koca

hi girls please help me I'm an Alexander Mcqueen newbie and  i'm super confused about the the sizing I'm a size US 4-6 I've got my eyes on this dress





and these cropped pants 




How do Alexander MCqueen's dresses and pants run????
Oh I'm 5'0"
will the pants be too long


----------



## Tygriss

azureartist said:


> I got the Flame too! Very very pretty! What colors are you going to wear with it *Tygriss*?



A darker Ink blue, cobalt blue, true sunshine yellow, cream, black, and maybe a lighter gold/brass tone.


----------



## azureartist

Tygriss said:


> A darker Ink blue, cobalt blue, true sunshine yellow, cream, black, and maybe a lighter gold/brass tone.



Great suggestions all! Thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

God Save Mcqueen scarf now 60% off in Matches http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ueen-AM-B-272844-3010Q-accessories-PINK/49380


----------



## mcq

gunsandbanjos said:


> God Save Mcqueen scarf now 60% off in Matches http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ueen-AM-B-272844-3010Q-accessories-PINK/49380



Yeah I know, I am still hoping that the wool-blend scarf will be 60% off too! 

And Congratz Platinum!


----------



## jadebee

Any idea on the .co.uk sale? 
I would of thought it would of been up by now...But nothing.


----------



## HHPmom

Oops, just realized it's better to be posted in the scarf thread


----------



## gunsandbanjos

jadebee said:


> Any idea on the .co.uk sale?
> I would of thought it would of been up by now...But nothing.


 
It has started but not fully up and running, if you go to the regular sections the items are discounted.


----------



## LVoepink

gunsandbanjos said:


> God Save Mcqueen scarf now 60% off in Matches http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ueen-AM-B-272844-3010Q-accessories-PINK/49380


 
Im so tempted!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Everything back to full price on .co.uk! But the sale is advertised as being on.


----------



## Biscuit14

gunsandbanjos said:


> Everything back to full price on .co.uk! But the sale is advertised as being on.



Yeah it was doing that yesterday as well. I haven't had an email yet and there's nothing on their twitter so it might be a mistake.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Has anyone seen any of the clutches on sale?  I've had 2 orders cancelled on me in the past 2 days


----------



## LVoepink

Matches still has the "God save McQueen" scarf ... i took it as a sign and just ordered it!


----------



## 318Platinum

moshi_moshi said:


> Has anyone seen any of the clutches on sale?  I've had 2 orders cancelled on me in the past 2 days





LVoepink said:


> Matches still has the "God save McQueen" scarf ... i took it as a sign and just ordered it!



*Moshi*, I remember USA E-Comm having a Grey Suede Skull clutch on sale, but it's sold out. You may want to try the boutiques? I also maybe one or two on sale at sense.com. I am interested in one of them, actually, but I'm gonna pass. Good Luck

*LV*, I would have too!!  CONGRATS on the new purchase! Make sure you post  a reveal and Mods here for all McQueenies to see! I am totally in LOVE with the Khaki/Green GSM for this SS Season!!


----------



## wantitneedit

I ordered the God Save McQueen chiffon scarf from Matches too but am a bit frustrated . In the description they call it red white and blue but at checkout, they had it listed as pink.  So looks like its the blue/magenta one.   I've only see the "red/white/blue" one full-priced anywhere so i went ahead and ordered it but now not so sure.  It was cheaper than NAP so got caught up in a frenzy......


----------



## wantitneedit

Can someone please confirm that the chiffon one does, indeed, come in 2 colourways of the blue one?  blue/white/magenta and red/white/blue?  I know there is another GSMCQ in the silk/wool blend in red/white/blue as well as one that looks like brick red/beige/blue.  
Probably what i'm asking really, is, what colourways, materials, does the God Save McQueen scarf come in?
Thanks for your help, am a newbie though have been a fan for a long time!


----------



## LVoepink

wantitneedit said:


> Can someone please confirm that the chiffon one does, indeed, come in 2 colourways of the blue one? blue/white/magenta and red/white/blue? I know there is another GSMCQ in the silk/wool blend in red/white/blue as well as one that looks like brick red/beige/blue.
> Probably what i'm asking really, is, what colourways, materials, does the God Save McQueen scarf come in?
> Thanks for your help, am a newbie though have been a fan for a long time!


 Hi, I noticed that too!! I just figured "pink" at the checkout was a mistake. The description of the scarf is defo red/blue/white...

ETA - I'm not sure what other colours this scarf came in sorry


----------



## LVoepink

318Platinum said:


> *Moshi*, I remember USA E-Comm having a Grey Suede Skull clutch on sale, but it's sold out. You may want to try the boutiques? I also maybe one or two on sale at sense.com. I am interested in one of them, actually, but I'm gonna pass. Good Luck
> 
> *LV*, I would have too!!  CONGRATS on the new purchase! Make sure you post a reveal and Mods here for all McQueenies to see! I am totally in LOVE with the Khaki/Green GSM for this SS Season!!


 
Thanks! I will post pics when it arrives!! Ive done well this year, 3 AMQ peices all in the sale!


----------



## moshi_moshi

318Platinum said:


> *Moshi*, I remember USA E-Comm having a Grey Suede Skull clutch on sale, but it's sold out. You may want to try the boutiques? I also maybe one or two on sale at sense.com. I am interested in one of them, actually, but I'm gonna pass. Good Luck


 
Thanks *Platinum*!!  I was really hoping for the tweed with the zipper down the front or the heraldry clutch... its black with sorta studs all over the front and the skull looks like it has a little mohawk.  ive seen a few on ssense and shirise but i'm so spoiled by the price that was on usa-ecom and saks.  the tweed on saks came to $558 and the heraldry on usa-ecom was only $638!!  both are pretty much full price on the other sites :cry:


----------



## Cityfashionista

I  my SA. I got a de manta McQueen clutch 2nd cut for a steal!


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I called them Monday because I ordered a ring from them, but I called to see if I could change my method of payment. I was told that I couldn't change the info. I then asked if she could tell me if my ring was actually in stock and that I had one being processed, she then told me that there is no way for her to give me that info because she doesn't know and can't say for sure. I finally asked her if there was any way that I could cancel, and she quickly said Sure!! Funny how that worked out. I ended up ordering the ring from McQueen Boutique instead on Tuesday and it arrived tonight!! It's a little tight, but I am in my weight loss process so it should be fine. i am glad I went the Boutique route because I would have strangled someone if I had the experience that I am reading from you all!!! I really do hope your orders are resolved as they should be and that everything is fine. I personally haven't had any problems with them, but then again, I only ordered and received an item from E-Comm once. Good Luck Ladies.



You are right to go the boutique route. I  my SA.

Congrats on your ring & happy holidays.


----------



## LVoepink

Cityfashionista said:


> I  my SA. I got a de manta McQueen clutch 2nd cut for a steal!


 Congrats


----------



## moshi_moshi

does anyone know if the UK boutiques are 60% off too like the US?  the clutch i want is on sale on UK e-comm but they wont ship to the US!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LVoepink said:
			
		

> Congrats



 

I just saw the UK is having their sale. 

I may have to contact my UK connections to get something too.


----------



## Biscuit14

moshi_moshi said:


> does anyone know if the UK boutiques are 60% off too like the US?  the clutch i want is on sale on UK e-comm but they wont ship to the US!



No, it's just 40% in the UK. The sale only started a couple of days ago so it will be a few weeks before it goes to 60%.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Biscuit14 said:


> No, it's just 40% in the UK. The sale only started a couple of days ago so it will be a few weeks before it goes to 60%.


 
thank you  ended up ringing the london boutique yesterday... SA said probably next week or the following they would be at 60% off....weirdly enough e-comm told me jan 4th?


----------



## jamamcg

forgot to post these. McQueen items that i got for christmas















sorry for the large photos  I'm having a problem with attachments


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh man - that jellyfish is just fantastic!!! You know, along with the hummingbirds (and the eiffel dresses) the jellyfish are just my favourites. Beautiful!!!!

Jumpers are fab too!!


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh man - that jellyfish is just fantastic!!! You know, along with the hummingbirds (and the eiffel dresses) the jellyfish are just my favourites. Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Jumpers are fab too!!



Thank you   I don't think I could pick a favorite print  I love them all. 
But I really have to mention the feather prints from s/s 2008 and the prints from a/w 2010 they had one of the printed dresses from that collection at the sample sale and is was even more beautiful in real life. and the prints from a/w 2010 mens collection


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> forgot to post these. McQueen items that i got for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the large photos  I'm having a problem with attachments



OMG *Jama*!!! I DIE for the Jellyfish!!! YOU MUST POST MOD PICS!!!!! This matches my DeManta clutch!!! I want these in leggings along with the snake-print, but I can't find them ANYWHERE!!!! CONGRATS!!! By far one of my TOP FAVORITE McQueen Collections!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OMG *Jama*!!! I DIE for the Jellyfish!!! YOU MUST POST MOD PICS!!!!! This matches my DeManta clutch!!! I want these in leggings along with the snake-print, but I can't find them ANYWHERE!!!! CONGRATS!!! By far one of my TOP FAVORITE McQueen Collections!



Thank you  unfortunately as i am a guy i wont be able to pull this off  and also it is so small i will never be able to fit in it  i got it as i too love that whole collection and wanted something in one of the iconic prints to add to my ever growing McQueen collection. I have been hunting for something in one of these prints for so long and because it was his last full collection before his death anything with the prints on it sold out and if anything did come up it was so expensive. Congrats on getting the DeManta i would love to see pics if you haven't posted them already. I'll keep a look out for you for the leggings


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Thank you  unfortunately as i am a guy i wont be able to pull this off  and also it is so small i will never be able to fit in it  i got it as i too love that whole collection and wanted something in one of the iconic prints to add to my ever growing McQueen collection. I have been hunting for something in one of these prints for so long and because it was his last full collection before his death anything with the prints on it sold out and if anything did come up it was so expensive. Congrats on getting the DeManta i would love to see pics if you haven't posted them already. I'll keep a look out for you for the leggings



LOL, I am more than sure that you could pull it off. That is one thing I hate about these McQueen pieces. THEY ARE TOO SMALL!!!! lol I wanted some runway shoes from that collection, but the highest size the runway size went to were a 41. I wasn't about to buy a runway shoe that wasn't my size!! LOL I totally understand what you mean. It is really expensive when people post things for sale on the Bay. I wold really appreciate if you come across the snake-print and or Jellyfish-print leggings in Medium to inform me. 

 I took the first pic just a minute ago for you . The other pic os of the other DeMantas that I have. I posted these on here before. I hope you enjoy!! 


*"I am really sorry for these large pics!!! I don't know what is going on, because it NEVER did this before!!! Is this bad that it is posting like this?"*


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I am more than sure that you could pull it off. That is one thing I hate about these McQueen pieces. THEY ARE TOO SMALL!!!! lol I wanted some runway shoes from that collection, but the highest size the runway size went to were a 41. I wasn't about to buy a runway shoe that wasn't my size!! LOL I totally understand what you mean. It is really expensive when people post things for sale on the Bay. I wold really appreciate if you come across the snake-print and or Jellyfish-print leggings in Medium to inform me.
> 
> I took the first pic just a minute ago for you . The other pic os of the other DeMantas that I have. I posted these on here before. I hope you enjoy!!
> 
> 
> *"I am really sorry for these large pics!!! I don't know what is going on, because it NEVER did this before!!! Is this bad that it is posting like this?"*



I remember seeing the last photo now  You are so lucky to have those bags all three are amazing. What shoes were you going to get from the collection???


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I remember seeing the last photo now  You are so lucky to have those bags all three are amazing. What shoes were you going to get from the collection???



Thank you so much, I really appreciate your kind words. I wanted the Armadillo, the Titanic Ballerina Pump and the Titanic Steampunk Bootie!!! I would have actually worn them out in public!! I may have looked weird to those that don't understand the shoes, but I would have wore them nonetheless!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Thank you so much, I really appreciate your kind words. I wanted the Armadillo, the Titanic Ballerina Pump and the Titanic Steampunk Bootie!!! I would have actually worn them out in public!! I may have looked weird to those that don't understand the shoes, but I would have wore them nonetheless!!



That would be a sight to see . I think most people would just keep them safe as a investment piece or as a piece of art. I managed to get my mum into that frame of mind. She got the brass buckled boots from S/S 2011 ( don't know official style name) as a piece of art. But I have seen photos of people (non famous) wearing runway shoes eg armadillo shoes and the alien shoes in public and they looked amazing


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> That would be a sight to see . I think most people would just keep them safe as a investment piece or as a piece of art. I managed to get my mum into that frame of mind. She got the brass buckled boots from S/S 2011 ( don't know official style name) as a piece of art. But I have seen photos of people (non famous) wearing runway shoes eg armadillo shoes and the alien shoes in public and they looked amazing



I would also keep them well taken care of, but at the same time, they are shoes, so I would wear them. I could and would never sell them if I had them, I'd be too depressed just to even think about it. I wanted those buckled boots as well, but the same situation occurred. The largest size I know McQueen will go up to is a 41.5   I wear a 42. I could probably get away with it, but I don't want to take the chance. I will find out one day, though. I would Love to see photos of your mum's shoes and of the people wearing the armadillos and alien  that you mentioned. Maybe I missed them somewhere.


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey, 318 - I LOVE your jellyfish - all your demantas are wonderful!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey, 318 - I LOVE your jellyfish - all your demantas are wonderful!!



Thanks, Sweetie!!! I wish they made a scarf in the same print!! I would have DROPPED DEAD!  How have you been doing? Any new McQueen? I am glad to hear from you. I forgot to post pics of some McQueen I received for my birthday a few months ago. I have been busy, but I will get pics posted soon. If i'm not mistaken, it's just two things, but I love them!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, Sweetie!!! I wish they made a scarf in the same print!! I would have DROPPED DEAD!  How have you been doing? Any new McQueen? I am glad to hear from you. I forgot to post pics of some McQueen I received for my birthday a few months ago. I have been busy, but I will get pics posted soon. If i'm not mistaken, it's just two things, but I love them!!



Can't wait to see these McQueen items


----------



## Kathleen37

Ahh, thanks. All well here, hope all going good with you!! And you and me both falling over if there had ever been a jellyfish scarf - can you imagine? It would have been GLORIOUS!!!

Not sure if you saw them but these were the last I got and I still really love them;

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...and-share-thread-664427-150.html#post20295634

Bit strapped for cash at the mo, so keeping away from the sales, and am waiting for mcqueen.com to go 60% this side of the pond. I figure if there is anything cool is left, then it will have been meant to be...

Can't wait to see your pics, sweetness. I know whatever you got will be FABULOUS!!!

I hope you, and everyone has a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Ahh, thanks. All well here, hope all going good with you!! And you and me both falling over if there had ever been a jellyfish scarf - can you imagine? It would have been GLORIOUS!!!
> 
> Not sure if you saw them but these were the last I got and I still really love them;
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...and-share-thread-664427-150.html#post20295634
> 
> Bit strapped for cash at the mo, so keeping away from the sales, and am waiting for mcqueen.com to go 60% this side of the pond. I figure if there is anything cool is left, then it will have been meant to be...
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics, sweetness. I know whatever you got will be FABULOUS!!!
> 
> I hope you, and everyone has a Happy New Year!!!!




Yes, all has been well, but just getting better. I was sick for about a week and a half, but I think it was allergies. I will post pics soon, but I totally missed your post!!!! Those are DELICIOUS!!!! I love the crystal look of it all!! Congrats on those and I hope you always wear them in great health!! Make sure you post a Mod shot whenever you get the chance or think about it!  I am more than sure that you will find something that you love in the sale. The thing I really want from the sale, I don't now if it will fit me, and that is just too much money to gamble with on not knowing the fit of the jacket! It's from the runway.


I just don't get why these pics are so large!! I resized them, but it still came out like this!!

*Fox Fur trimmed Black Tweed Zipper Jacket
*


----------



## HauteMama

^That jacket is absolutely divine. Wow! LOVE it. If I had the money, I would buy that just to have it, fit or not!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I am more than sure that you could pull it off. That is one thing I hate about these McQueen pieces. THEY ARE TOO SMALL!!!! lol I wanted some runway shoes from that collection, but the highest size the runway size went to were a 41. I wasn't about to buy a runway shoe that wasn't my size!! LOL I totally understand what you mean. It is really expensive when people post things for sale on the Bay. I wold really appreciate if you come across the snake-print and or Jellyfish-print leggings in Medium to inform me.
> 
> I took the first pic just a minute ago for you . The other pic os of the other DeMantas that I have. I posted these on here before. I hope you enjoy!!
> 
> 
> *"I am really sorry for these large pics!!! I don't know what is going on, because it NEVER did this before!!! Is this bad that it is posting like this?"*



Amazing demanta clutches *318*!!!!  

p.s. I don't think the pics is your fault, it's just been doing that lately!    Probably they changed the layout.


----------



## Suzie

Your demantas are gorgeous, I have the snake print and the red one so we are twins on those.


----------



## mcq

<-- This is me atm! 

I absolutely love love love jamamcq's jellyfish and 318Platinum's DeManta's!
They are so stunning!
I wish I own something with the jellyfish or snakeprint one day!

And a happy new year everyone!


----------



## LVoepink

mcq said:


> <-- This is me atm!
> 
> I absolutely love love love jamamcq's jellyfish and 318Platinum's DeManta's!
> They are so stunning!
> I wish I own something with the jellyfish or snakeprint one day!
> 
> And a happy new year everyone!


They have a wool blend god save mcqueen scarf on matchesfashion, not sure if that's the same as the pashmina?! Just thought I would let you know, its on sale too!


----------



## shockboogie

Here are some outfits from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day wearing McQueen

Poppy Cape for the 24th











AMQ Crepe Skirt for the 25th:


----------



## 318Platinum

shockboogie said:


> Here are some outfits from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day wearing McQueen
> 
> Poppy Cape for the 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMQ Crepe Skirt for the 25th:




OMG, *Shock*!! Absolutely Breathtaking!!! Those are some beautiful McQueen items!! BTW, what a lovely little doggie you have!! So cute!


----------



## LVoepink

shockboogie said:


> Here are some outfits from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day wearing McQueen
> 
> Poppy Cape for the 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMQ Crepe Skirt for the 25th:



Wow the poppy cape is STUNNING!!


----------



## jamamcg

I started a thread for people to post their entire McQueen collections if anybody is interested as i know all of you have great McQueen pieces.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/mcqueen-collection-family-722840.html?highlight=mcqueen+collection


----------



## moshi_moshi

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I am more than sure that you could pull it off. That is one thing I hate about these McQueen pieces. THEY ARE TOO SMALL!!!! lol I wanted some runway shoes from that collection, but the highest size the runway size went to were a 41. I wasn't about to buy a runway shoe that wasn't my size!! LOL I totally understand what you mean. It is really expensive when people post things for sale on the Bay. I wold really appreciate if you come across the snake-print and or Jellyfish-print leggings in Medium to inform me.
> 
> I took the first pic just a minute ago for you . The other pic os of the other DeMantas that I have. I posted these on here before. I hope you enjoy!!
> 
> 
> *"I am really sorry for these large pics!!! I don't know what is going on, because it NEVER did this before!!! Is this bad that it is posting like this?"*



your demantas are gorgeous!! i really love that one that kind of reminds me of a butterfly..... are they satin?



318Platinum said:


> Yes, all has been well, but just getting better. I was sick for about a week and a half, but I think it was allergies. I will post pics soon, but I totally missed your post!!!! Those are DELICIOUS!!!! I love the crystal look of it all!! Congrats on those and I hope you always wear them in great health!! Make sure you post a Mod shot whenever you get the chance or think about it!  I am more than sure that you will find something that you love in the sale. The thing I really want from the sale, I don't now if it will fit me, and that is just too much money to gamble with on not knowing the fit of the jacket! It's from the runway.
> 
> 
> I just don't get why these pics are so large!! I resized them, but it still came out like this!!
> 
> *Fox Fur trimmed Black Tweed Zipper Jacket
> *



this jacket is soooo bad @$$!!!  i love the tweed/fur combo



shockboogie said:


> Here are some outfits from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day wearing McQueen
> 
> Poppy Cape for the 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMQ Crepe Skirt for the 25th:



R - you look fantastic!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

in transit....


----------



## 318Platinum

moshi_moshi said:


> your demantas are gorgeous!! i really love that one that kind of reminds me of a butterfly..... are they satin?



Yes, the Jellyfish and Snake are a Silk-Satin blend, while the Red Gibbons is a Jacquard fabric. I was gonna get the Black and White Tweed and Ice Snake, but my DH talked me out of it!


----------



## 318Platinum

moshi_moshi said:


> in transit....



OH MY GOD!!!!!!! TOOOOOO Gorgeous!!! I wanted the matching runway boots, but it didn't come in my size! The largest size was already sold out, but I was gonna try my luck with the 41.5. CONGRATS on this beautiful clutch!!! Please post a reveal when it arrives!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Suzie said:


> Your demantas are gorgeous, I have the snake print and the red one so we are twins on those.



Hey, *Suzie*!!! Don't you just love them to death!!!? I am so happy that we are twins!!!  I receive so many compliments on both!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

318Platinum said:


> Yes, the Jellyfish and Snake are a Silk-Satin blend, while the Red Gibbons is a Jacquard fabric. I was gonna get the Black and White Tweed and Ice Snake, but my DH talked me out of it!



they're so pretty!  i love the tweed and i had my eye on a tweed skull clutch but i felt like the tweed was too seasonal.  i haven't seen the ice snake... sounds cool though.



318Platinum said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!! TOOOOOO Gorgeous!!! I wanted the matching runway boots, but it didn't come in my size! The largest size was already sold out, but I was gonna try my luck with the 41.5. CONGRATS on this beautiful clutch!!! Please post a reveal when it arrives!!



thank you!!  it's arriving wednesday, i am so excited for it!  i have a sage green gold studded brittania skull clutch and i LOVE it.  i like to tell DBF that it's paid for itself in compliments   you have a black one don't you?  i love the black.... it's so versatile


----------



## Cityfashionista

LVoepink said:


> Congrats


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I am more than sure that you could pull it off. That is one thing I hate about these McQueen pieces. THEY ARE TOO SMALL!!!! lol I wanted some runway shoes from that collection, but the highest size the runway size went to were a 41. I wasn't about to buy a runway shoe that wasn't my size!! LOL I totally understand what you mean. It is really expensive when people post things for sale on the Bay. I wold really appreciate if you come across the snake-print and or Jellyfish-print leggings in Medium to inform me.
> 
> I took the first pic just a minute ago for you . The other pic os of the other DeMantas that I have. I posted these on here before. I hope you enjoy!!
> 
> 
> *"I am really sorry for these large pics!!! I don't know what is going on, because it NEVER did this before!!! Is this bad that it is posting like this?"*





318Platinum said:


> Yes, all has been well, but just getting better. I was sick for about a week and a half, but I think it was allergies. I will post pics soon, but I totally missed your post!!!! Those are DELICIOUS!!!! I love the crystal look of it all!! Congrats on those and I hope you always wear them in great health!! Make sure you post a Mod shot whenever you get the chance or think about it!  I am more than sure that you will find something that you love in the sale. The thing I really want from the sale, I don't now if it will fit me, and that is just too much money to gamble with on not knowing the fit of the jacket! It's from the runway.
> 
> 
> I just don't get why these pics are so large!! I resized them, but it still came out like this!!
> 
> *Fox Fur trimmed Black Tweed Zipper Jacket
> *





shockboogie said:


> Here are some outfits from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day wearing McQueen
> 
> Poppy Cape for the 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMQ Crepe Skirt for the 25th:



Wow These are all so beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:


> in transit....



That's cute. I was debating this one but I decided against it. I need to save for my Birkin.:shame:

Congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Cityfashionista said:


> That's cute. I was debating this one but I decided against it. I need to save for my Birkin.:shame:
> 
> Congrats!


 
thanks* J*!  

birkin funds come first  did you score any other AMQ goodies?


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks* J*!
> 
> birkin funds come first  did you score any other AMQ goodies?



I'm trying to be good. I'm too greedy though.

I'm trying to tell myself once I get my Birkin & Kelly it'll all be worth it.

I didn't get anymore Mcqueen. I stopped at the Demanta this time. I got the pony print one.
I got 2 Skull clutches last sale so this year I passed on them. Although I love them I had to sacrifice something & you know I had to give JJR some money this sale season.

What about you? Was the sale season good to you besides the clutch?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm trying to be good. I'm too greedy though.
> 
> I'm trying to tell myself once I get my Birkin & Kelly it'll all be worth it.
> 
> I didn't get anymore Mcqueen. I stopped at the Demanta this time. I got the pony print one.
> I got 2 Skull clutches last sale so this year I passed on them. Although I love them I had to sacrifice something & you know I had to give JJR some money this sale season.
> 
> What about you? Was the sale season good to you besides the clutch?


 
i really love the demantas... after seeing *318platinum'*s i might have to get one.  ooohh i really liked the pony print one but i was holding out for another skull clutch.

i actually didn't get any CLs this sale season, i was good.  i got one pair of prada sequin flats from nordies. i can't wait to see your JJR goodies!!

congrats on your KELLYYYYY  i just noticed your siggy


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:


> i really love the demantas... after seeing *318platinum'*s i might have to get one.  ooohh i really liked the pony print one but i was holding out for another skull clutch.
> 
> i actually didn't get any CLs this sale season, i was good.  i got one pair of prada sequin flats from nordies. i can't wait to see your JJR goodies!!
> 
> congrats on your KELLYYYYY  i just noticed your siggy




 I wont get her until next month though.

Now I must get her Birkin Sister. 

The Skull clutches are divine. I just   them!

I got 8 pairs this sale season. I need to quit but with 2nd cut here its really hard! 

Where's my money tree?! 

I must remember the Birkin & I also plan to fly to Paris for the next sales (since I can't seem to get on the NYC list) so I need to save for that too.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Cityfashionista said:


> I wont get her until next month though.
> 
> Now I must get her Birkin Sister.
> 
> The Skull clutches are divine. I just   them!
> 
> I got 8 pairs this sale season. I need to quit but with 2nd cut here its really hard!
> 
> Where's my money tree?!
> 
> I must remember the Birkin & I also plan to fly to Paris for the next sales (since I can't seem to get on the NYC list) so I need to save for that too.


 
ooohhhh i cant wait to see the big reveal!!!  are you waiting until then to reveal the color/leather type/hw/size etc?


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:


> ooohhhh i cant wait to see the big reveal!!!  are you waiting until then to reveal the color/leather type/hw/size etc?




No. I really hate reveals. I feel self conscious when I do them.  I do them sometimes to come out of my comfort zone but I have a weird shyness about myself

Since she is my 1st Hermes I will post something though.

Its dark green w/ GHW. She's 32cm & sellier Box.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Cityfashionista said:


> No. I really hate reveals. I feel self conscious when I do them. I do them sometimes to come out of my comfort zone but I have a weird shyness about myself
> 
> Since she is my 1st Hermes I will post something though.
> 
> Its dark green w/ GHW. She's 32cm & sellier Box.


 
Totally understandable   Sounds lovely though, big congrats to you!!!  I bet she is gorgeous!!


----------



## LVoepink

wantitneedit said:


> I ordered the God Save McQueen chiffon scarf from Matches too but am a bit frustrated . In the description they call it red white and blue but at checkout, they had it listed as pink. So looks like its the blue/magenta one.  I've only see the "red/white/blue" one full-priced anywhere so i went ahead and ordered it but now not so sure. It was cheaper than NAP so got caught up in a frenzy......


Not sure if you have recieved yours yet, but mine came today and it is pink with some red. I really like the colours so i am going to keep it however i think you could get a refund as its not as described


----------



## LVoepink

moshi_moshi said:


> in transit....


 oooh i love it!


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:


> Totally understandable   Sounds lovely though, big congrats to you!!!  I bet she is gorgeous!!





Now that I have way too many shoes & purses. I plan to just get a respectable Hermes collection going & target shop for shoes & other items I need here & there.

Now that I'm back in NYC it seems the sample sales never end though. I need to slow down this year. The last 2 years I went shopping crazy!


----------



## moshi_moshi

LVoepink said:


> Not sure if you have recieved yours yet, but mine came today and it is pink with some red. I really like the colours so i am going to keep it however i think you could get a refund as its not as described


 
love the colors of this scarf, do you have a larger photo of it, i would love to see the print.



LVoepink said:


> oooh i love it!


 
TY, i can't wait to get it!



Cityfashionista said:


> Now that I have way too many shoes & purses. I plan to just get a respectable Hermes collection going & target shop for shoes & other items I need here & there.
> 
> Now that I'm back in NYC it seems the sample sales never end though. I need to slow down this year. The last 2 years I went shopping crazy!


 
to me one bag would even make a respectable hermes collection  i hope to one day get my hands on a lindy 

you definitely went CL crazy last season, i remember your spectacular reveal!  i don't stop by many sample sales and i am in nyc once sometimes even twice a week for work.  usually i am too tired to schlepp all my stuff over to whereever the sale is and i have found myself dissapointed in the selections usually.  looks like i need to be hitting up the sales with you!!


----------



## LVoepink

moshi_moshi said:


> love the colors of this scarf, do you have a larger photo of it, i would love to see the print.


Thank you - this is the best i could do with my camera phone!! and a pic of my tiny scarf collection!


----------



## gymangel812

moshi_moshi said:


> in transit....


where did you find this?!?!


----------



## moshi_moshi

LVoepink said:


> Thank you - this is the best i could do with my camera phone!! and a pic of my tiny scarf collection!


 
great collection! i especially love the leopard


----------



## moshi_moshi

gymangel812 said:


> where did you find this?!?!


 
shirise.com, it's not advertised as being on sale but i e-mailed customer service and asked if they would match the boutiques at 60%, they said no and i tried for 50% but since it was never on sale previously they said 40% was the best they could do and i caved.


----------



## Cityfashionista

moshi_moshi said:
			
		

> to me one bag would even make a respectable hermes collection  i hope to one day get my hands on a lindy
> 
> you definitely went CL crazy last season, i remember your spectacular reveal!  i don't stop by many sample sales and i am in nyc once sometimes even twice a week for work.  usually i am too tired to schlepp all my stuff over to whereever the sale is and i have found myself dissapointed in the selections usually.  looks like i need to be hitting up the sales with you!!



:true: the thing with me is when I get interested in something I tend to go hard.  Especially when it comes to fashion. For me it spans shoes clothing coats & purses.  I'm trying to say no to more things now but I'm the type of person when I like something it's hard for me not to buy one in every color. 

 yeah that 16 shoe reveal was one of the few reveals I've done on Tpf. It was only a small fraction of the shoes & purses I bought last year. When I started on Tpf April 2010 I had less than 10 louboutins & about 40 designer purses. Now I have over 100 pairs of Louboutins & over 70 designer purses. That should tell you I went a little nuts! :shame:

This year I want to be a lot more reasonable with my shopping. I only bought 8 pair this sale season. For me that's good! 

As far as the sample sales I missed them so much living in Philly. Now that I'm back in NYC in a sale loving fool! I already got some things at the ysl & DVf sample sales.  It's hard to not go nuts but this yeah I really need to get my Birkin before I go hog wild again.


----------



## Cityfashionista

LVoepink said:
			
		

> Thank you - this is the best i could do with my camera phone!! and a pic of my tiny scarf collection!



Wow that's really pretty!


----------



## meganfm

DBF and I got matching scarves from the 40% off sale.  My SA in Vegas is such a sweetheart!  DBF wanted the red and I wanted the blue, but the blue was sold out at all the boutiques.  A week later she emails me to say she found it in a box with a bunch of tshirts and set it aside for me!  Very happy to have this-it goes so well with my navy coat.


----------



## mcq

@ Moshi: Love your clutch!
@ LVoepink: Lovely scarf!  I wish the wool blend will go down to 60% also!

Does anyone have the Animal print calf hair ankle boots? I'm in love with them, but I'm not sure about the size.
Since I have a size 40 in McQueen, but normally I'm more of a size 41/42. And especially with boots I need a larger size, I have a high instep...do you know what I mean? According to translate machines this is the translation.
But they look pretty big to me, so can anybody help me?


----------



## purse-nality

i need Knuckle Box Clutch fans' opinions pls!

do you prefer gold or silver hardware? i personally luv gold. edgy elegance, more unusual. and since skulls are white, i feel it translates to silver as being more traditional. still, i'd like to hear your inputs. thanks!


----------



## 318Platinum

purse-nality said:


> i need Knuckle Box Clutch fans' opinions pls!
> 
> do you prefer gold or silver hardware? i personally luv gold. edgy elegance, more unusual. and since skulls are white, i feel it translates to silver as being more traditional. still, i'd like to hear your inputs. thanks!



I love the Gold and Silver, but only the true, shiny silver, not the tarnished look from AW 2011. I think it ultimately comes down to the look of the clutch, but I would rather Gold. Good luck


----------



## carlinha

purse-nality said:


> i need Knuckle Box Clutch fans' opinions pls!
> 
> do you prefer gold or silver hardware? i personally luv gold. edgy elegance, more unusual. and since skulls are white, i feel it translates to silver as being more traditional. still, i'd like to hear your inputs. thanks!



overall i always prefer GHW myself... but i think it is totally a matter of personal preference.  you cannot go wrong either way.

get one of each!


----------



## moshi_moshi

meganfm said:
			
		

> DBF and I got matching scarves from the 40% off sale.  My SA in Vegas is such a sweetheart!  DBF wanted the red and I wanted the blue, but the blue was sold out at all the boutiques.  A week later she emails me to say she found it in a box with a bunch of tshirts and set it aside for me!  Very happy to have this-it goes so well with my navy coat.



Congrats! Beautiful scarves!


----------



## diormcqueenfan

Hi, I'm new, and I'm probably the only guy here but thats ok because I'm gay lol I love fashion and just wanted to share (and yes, I do wear purses lol) this is my new alexander mcqueen bow tie! (I got it for christmas!!!)


----------



## diormcqueenfan

Hi, I'm new, and I'm probably the only guy here but thats ok because I'm gay lol I love fashion and just wanted to share (and yes, I do wear purses lol)  its me again the guy that had the alexander mcqueen bow tie, i wanted to share my favorite scarf to!!  this one I have had for like  7 monts, i already have it tied lol!!


----------



## jamamcg

diormcqueenfan said:


> Hi, I'm new, and I'm probably the only guy here but thats ok because I'm gay lol I love fashion and just wanted to share (and yes, I do wear purses lol)  its me again the guy that had the alexander mcqueen bow tie, i wanted to share my favorite scarf to!!  this one I have had for like  7 monts, i already have it tied lol!!



Dont worry you are not the only guy on here. Im here too . Ive got a very similar scarf to that only difference is that a few of the skulls on mine are patterned. Funny thing i also have the same tshirt you are wearing in your mod shot HA.


----------



## diormcqueenfan

jamamcg said:


> Dont worry you are not the only guy on here. Im here too . Ive got a very similar scarf to that only difference is that a few of the skulls on mine are patterned. Funny thing i also have the same tshirt you are wearing in your mod shot HA.


 
I don't feel alone anymore  lol and do you wear the scarf the same way or in a different way???


----------



## jamamcg

diormcqueenfan said:


> I don't feel alone anymore  lol and do you wear the scarf the same way or in a different way???



I don't wear my scarf, I don't wear most of my McQueen scarves. I treat them as pieces of art, by keeping them in a box HAHA


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I would also keep them well taken care of, but at the same time, they are shoes, so I would wear them. I could and would never sell them if I had them, I'd be too depressed just to even think about it. I wanted those buckled boots as well, but the same situation occurred. The largest size I know McQueen will go up to is a 41.5   I wear a 42. I could probably get away with it, but I don't want to take the chance. I will find out one day, though. I would Love to see photos of your mum's shoes and of the people wearing the armadillos and alien  that you mentioned. Maybe I missed them somewhere.



Here's the photos i found of women wearing the runway shoes in public.

woman shopping in McQueen in full runway outfit and armadillos
and woman wearing alien shoes in London


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Here's the photos i found of women wearing the runway shoes in public.
> 
> woman shopping in McQueen in full runway outfit and armadillos
> and woman wearing alien shoes in London



OMG!!! You don't know who that is??? That's June Ambrose the celebrity stylist. You never saw the video that she did then!! Oh, you MUST see it. It's a short video of the McQueen runway pieces in the NYC boutique, I believe, but it is still TDF!!!!! I will post the link here. I have seen this picture before, but if you haven't seen the video, it's great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYzp4a20YxY&list=FL31czMZcGEW4BOVF1DYhZGw&index=90&feature=plpp_video


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!! You don't know who that is??? That's June Ambrose the celebrity stylist. You never saw the video that she did then!! Oh, you MUST see it. It's a short video of the McQueen runway pieces in the NYC boutique, I believe, but it is still TDF!!!!! I will post the link here. I have seen this picture before, but if you haven't seen the video, it's great.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYzp4a20YxY&list=FL31czMZcGEW4BOVF1DYhZGw&index=90&feature=plpp_video



I didn't know who that was, but I know who it is now HAHA. jeeze she is mental very lucky that she got to touch and wear those pieces. iv also got another picture but didn't post it as the person is a blogger but i will post it anyway.

Wearing the Titanic steampunk boots.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I didn't know who that was, but I know who it is now HAHA. jeeze she is mental very lucky that she got to touch and wear those pieces. iv also got another picture but didn't post it as the person is a blogger but i will post it anyway.
> 
> Wearing the Titanic steampunk boots.



YES!!! Vinnie Ho, I believe is his name!!! SO JEALY because that is the EXACT color way and style that I wanted when I called London about them. Unfortunately for me, all the Plato's Atlantis runway shoes sized from 38-41  I would have to do VIP order for ANY McQueen shoes that I want because the highest size they make is a 41, 41.5 if you are lucky. I wear 42. Did you see the video before, or is this your first time? I LOVE IT!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> YES!!! Vinnie Ho, I believe is his name!!! SO JEALY because that is the EXACT color way and style that I wanted when I called London about them. Unfortunately for me, all the Plato's Atlantis runway shoes sized from 38-41  I would have to do VIP order for ANY McQueen shoes that I want because the highest size they make is a 41, 41.5 if you are lucky. I wear 42. Did you see the video before, or is this your first time? I LOVE IT!!



That was the first time seeing that and hearing of her 
do you think you will ever do a special order on McQueen shoes as i would love to hear how it goes on.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> That was the first time seeing that and hearing of her
> do you think you will ever do a special order on McQueen shoes as i would love to hear how it goes on.



LOL, June is Fabulous! I am more than sure that I will eventually!!! I have already been in talks with my McQueen SA about a few pairs, but I am not ready to make a commitment just yet. I am not sure how their 42 would even fit me, and I think that is why I am taking my time right now. When I do, you all with be the very first to know the process and be there from beginning, to the end!!


----------



## purse-nality

318Platinum said:


> I love the Gold and Silver, but only the true, shiny silver, not the tarnished look from AW 2011. I think it ultimately comes down to the look of the clutch, but I would rather Gold. Good luck



thanks! i feel the same about the aged hw. too goth for me. its just that i have been in search for a knuckle box on sale and 1 came up, but in silver hw. i wish someone would snag it (@matches) already so i wouldn't be havin these sleepless nights! 




carlinha said:


> overall i always prefer GHW myself... but i think it is totally a matter of personal preference.  you cannot go wrong either way.
> 
> get one of each!



thank you for replying! your comment counts a lot. your box collection is amazing! lol. yea, in a perfect world i would have both! my 2 HG clutches are AMcq knuckle box & BV knot. if i keep my head straight, the latter should cover for my shw requirements (don't think its ever available in gold). so the Mcqueen MUST be gold.... MUST focus.


----------



## 318Platinum

purse-nality said:


> thanks! i feel the same about the aged hw. too goth for me. its just that i have been in search for a knuckle box on sale and 1 came up, but in silver hw. i wish someone would snag it (@matches) already so i wouldn't be havin these sleepless nights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for replying! your comment counts a lot. your box collection is amazing! lol. yea, in a perfect world i would have both! my 2 HG clutches are AMcq knuckle box & BV knot. if i keep my head straight, the latter should cover for my shw requirements (don't think its ever available in gold). so the Mcqueen MUST be gold.... MUST focus.




I just checked out the one you're eyeing, and it is showing that 2 are available!! This is one that I originally wanted, but passed because of the skin. I have read water snake and python, and everyone on TPF knows how much I HATE WS !!! I know that it is WS because of the scales, but boutiques are still saying it's python. Plus, they may not even ship it to me, so a double pass for me!! I have my eye on such a sunning clutch for SS 2012 in RGH!!! I doubt I will get it, but I SO want it!!! Keep searching and something will come that you like. Good luck on the clutch.


----------



## azureartist

jamamcg said:


> Here's the photos i found of women wearing the runway shoes in public.
> 
> woman shopping in McQueen in full runway outfit and armadillos
> and woman wearing alien shoes in London



Love those Alien shoes!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jamamcg

This dress just got featured in Vogue and i nearly choked when i saw the price

£28,000


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> This dress just got featured in Vogue and i nearly choked when i saw the price
> 
> £28,000



I'm not too surprised, BUT it is after all just printed silk, SOOOOOO that is very steep. I spoke with a McQueen SA that said that they're getting ridiculous with their prices. I totally agree. That dress is NOWHERE worth that much! Maybe if the ENTIRE look was $43,000, but not just the dress!! Another negative for the McQueen House!! :no-good:


** Just saw the pic again, and there aren't even any accessories on this model!!! No necklace, not bracelets or jewels, so NO!!! Not worth it IMHO!!!! **


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I'm not too surprised, BUT it is after all just printed silk, SOOOOOO that is very steep. I spoke with a McQueen SA that said that they're getting ridiculous with their prices. I totally agree. That dress is NOWHERE worth that much! Maybe if the ENTIRE look was $43,000, but not just the dress!! Another negative for the McQueen House!! :no-good:
> 
> 
> ** Just saw the pic again, and there aren't even any accessories on this model!!! No necklace, not bracelets or jewels, so NO!!! Not worth it IMHO!!!! **



Later on in the magazine they had this suit which is all pleated/manipulated and embroidered with pearls and its priced at, jacket: £6,355 and skirt: £7,475 which i think is fair enough but there is also two McQueen bracelets priced at £1,395 that's the most expensive ive ever seen McQueen jewelry.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Later on in the magazine they had this suit which is all pleated/manipulated and embroidered with pearls and its priced at, jacket: £6,355 and skirt: £7,475 which i think is fair enough but there is also two McQueen bracelets priced at £1,395 that's the most expensive ive ever seen McQueen jewelry.



Which issue of Vogue is this?? I would love to see. Maybe I will see my next McQueen Piece in there!!!  I am really anxious to see this new collection. I already have about 6 pieces off the bat that I want, but it's not runway. It's accessories.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Which issue of Vogue is this?? I would love to see. Maybe I will see my next McQueen Piece in there!!!  I am really anxious to see this new collection. I already have about 6 pieces off the bat that I want, but it's not runway. It's accessories.



Its the February issue of British vogue. they also show one of the ruffle shoes from the runway which are made to order, they could be your special order shoes you get  . What pieces are you looking at???


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Its the February issue of British vogue. they also show one of the ruffle shoes from the runway which are made to order, they could be your special order shoes you get  . What pieces are you looking at???



I am not seeing it, is Florence Welch on the cover? Runway shoes this year were the plan, but not when the ONLY choice I have are wedges!!! LOL, I was hoping for anything but wedges! Sarah has one more time, and then I'm done! LOL. I am looking at the items below. These are the only ones I have pics of that I want so far::


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I am not seeing it, is Florence Welch on the cover? Runway shoes this year were the plan, but not when the ONLY choice I have are wedges!!! LOL, I was hoping for anything but wedges! Sarah has one more time, and then I'm done! LOL. I am looking at the items below. These are the only ones I have pics of that I want so far::



No Florence Welch was the Jan cover. as i subscribe to vogue i usually get it a few days before its released to the public so it should be out soon. i dont recognize the cover model (to me she looks a tiny bit like katherine Heigl, but its not her). HAHA Ive had this convo before about the wedges. there were quite a few people that also said one more time and their done.

heres the issue of vogue


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I am not seeing it, is Florence Welch on the cover? Runway shoes this year were the plan, but not when the ONLY choice I have are wedges!!! LOL, I was hoping for anything but wedges! Sarah has one more time, and then I'm done! LOL. I am looking at the items below. These are the only ones I have pics of that I want so far::



I saw that Jacket on LUISAVIAROMA its amazing

the bracelets that i spoke about being the most expensive McQueen jewelry ive ever seen are the same as the pearl clutch that you posted.


----------



## purse-nality

318Platinum said:


> I just checked out the one you're eyeing, and it is showing that 2 are available!! This is one that I originally wanted, but passed because of the skin. I have read water snake and python, and everyone on TPF knows how much I HATE WS !!! I know that it is WS because of the scales, but boutiques are still saying it's python. Plus, they may not even ship it to me, so a double pass for me!! I have my eye on such a sunning clutch for SS 2012 in RGH!!! I doubt I will get it, but I SO want it!!! Keep searching and something will come that you like. Good luck on the clutch.



is water snake more delicate than python? i'm usually not picky w/ materials for clutches since i'll be using them occasionally. that rose gold blush pink lace is deeeevine! do you know if it'll come out in black? this is the one i had on my wishlist, but sadly can't find now....









i saw it on saks online last year, then it was gone before the sales started. if anyone has any info, pls let me know! TY!


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> I am not seeing it, is Florence Welch on the cover? Runway shoes this year were the plan, but not when the ONLY choice I have are wedges!!! LOL, I was hoping for anything but wedges! Sarah has one more time, and then I'm done! LOL. I am looking at the items below. These are the only ones I have pics of that I want so far::




The pre-fall lookbook shoud be released in the next few weeks so it should give you an idea if Sarah is going to continue doing wedges this year.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> The pre-fall lookbook shoud be released in the next few weeks so it should give you an idea if Sarah is going to continue doing wedges this year.



It doesn't always always give you a indication tho as if you look at the pre spring look book its mainly heels and not wedges, but you never know Sarah Burton might completely turn things around and shock us just like Lee McQueen done


----------



## moshi_moshi

purse-nality said:


> is water snake more delicate than python? i'm usually not picky w/ materials for clutches since i'll be using them occasionally. that rose gold blush pink lace is deeeevine! do you know if it'll come out in black? this is the one i had on my wishlist, but sadly can't find now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw it on saks online last year, then it was gone before the sales started. if anyone has any info, pls let me know! TY!



I don't think it's on sale but they might still have this at Coco Pari in red bank, nj and they do ship 

It was on my wish list too


----------



## purse-nality

moshi_moshi said:


> I don't think it's on sale but they might still have this at Coco Pari in red bank, nj and they do ship
> 
> It was on my wish list too



thank you!

do you remember the price? any email add? i found the website, but was unsuccessful sending a msg thru the contact page.


----------



## billbill

presenting my first Mcqueen dress.. 


All photos from my own blog...

btw, any comment regarding this grey python compared with the union jack? I've deposited for the union jack but thought this grey python is lovely too...


----------



## moshi_moshi

purse-nality said:


> thank you!
> 
> do you remember the price? any email add? i found the website, but was unsuccessful sending a msg thru the contact page.



Sorry but I dont, I think they prefer phone or you can try sending them a message on FB


----------



## purse-nality

moshi_moshi said:


> Sorry but I dont, I think they prefer phone or you can try sending them a message on FB



ok, will do! thanks again!


----------



## ESQ.

i am interested in purchasing an A.M silk scarf
would you ladies help me authenticate this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-A..._Wraps&var=&hash=item80130710c1#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## G&Smommy

I am looking for the skull tassel key ring that Hilary Duff has been pictured carrying.  Has anyone seen one recently?  All of the websites are showing as sold out.  I know it was released a few years ago.  If you happen to see one, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

@*moshi*, Coco Pari is sold out


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.harrods.com/sale/fashion-accessories?shopbybrand=alexander-mcqueen

A few rings left in the Harrods sale at good prices.


----------



## 318Platinum

gunsandbanjos said:


> http://www.harrods.com/sale/fashion-accessories?shopbybrand=alexander-mcqueen
> 
> A few rings left in the Harrods sale at good prices.



Thanks so much!! Just called them, but a 13 is too small for me. I really had my eye on the Twin Skulls, but I just can't do a 13, I don't think, but I don't want to take a chance. The SA was so super-sweet and very helpful, though!!! I wish I got her name, because I would do business with them in the future just because of her!


----------



## Biscuit14

moshi_moshi said:


> thank you  ended up ringing the london boutique yesterday... SA said probably next week or the following they would be at 60% off....weirdly enough e-comm told me jan 4th?



It's now at 60% off.


----------



## LVoepink

I have the "God save Mcqueen" scarf in blue/pink (with a bit of red in it) Now that the blue/red one is 60% off im contemplating buying that one too. Am i being silly as they are so similar!? I just love the Union Jack colours!


----------



## jamamcg

LVoepink said:


> I have the "God save Mcqueen" scarf in blue/pink (with a bit of red in it) Now that the blue/red one is 60% off im contemplating buying that one too. Am i being silly as they are so similar!? I just love the Union Jack colours!



Just buy it you will regret it if you dont


----------



## jamamcg

The latest addition to my McQueen family


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> The latest addition to my McQueen family



OOOOOOOOH, DELICIOUS!!!! I so wanted the matching bag, scarf, and cardigan!!! CONGRATS!!! This belt is beautiful!! I just took that little tag thing off my jacket two nights ago and it was He** for me to get it off!!


----------



## wantitneedit

finally, my package arrived from Matches and i love all the scarves i got!  yay, i'm in the club, lol!  i was at first unsure of the god save mcqueen chiffon scarf as i mentioned a while back Matches described it as red/white/blue but on checkout it read as pink.  It is predominantly a fuchsia/blue with a little red thrown in but since i also ordered the red/blue/white woollen scarf i figured i covered two bases. I ordered the magenta skull cashmere and this is gorg as well the butterfly chiffon.  i know, i went mad, but i'm soo in love!


----------



## LVoepink

wantitneedit said:


> finally, my package arrived from Matches and i love all the scarves i got!  yay, i'm in the club, lol!  i was at first unsure of the god save mcqueen chiffon scarf as i mentioned a while back Matches described it as red/white/blue but on checkout it read as pink.  It is predominantly a fuchsia/blue with a little red thrown in but since i also ordered the red/blue/white woollen scarf i figured i covered two bases. I ordered the magenta skull cashmere and this is gorg as well the butterfly chiffon.  i know, i went mad, but i'm soo in love!



Congrats on your purchases!! I'm contemplating getting the red/blue god save mcqueen as I too got the pink/blue one from matches.


----------



## r6girl2005

I know this thread is for most other McQueen items but I just have to share my new clutch with everyone. This is my first McQueen item and I hope to add more in the future, especially scarfs


----------



## mcq

wantitneedit said:


> finally, my package arrived from Matches and i love all the scarves i got!  yay, i'm in the club, lol!  i was at first unsure of the god save mcqueen chiffon scarf as i mentioned a while back Matches described it as red/white/blue but on checkout it read as pink.  It is predominantly a fuchsia/blue with a little red thrown in but since i also ordered the red/blue/white woollen scarf i figured i covered two bases. I ordered the magenta skull cashmere and this is gorg as well the butterfly chiffon.  i know, i went mad, but i'm soo in love!



Could you post a pic from both the god save mcqueen scarves? 

@ jamamcg & r6girl2005: Congrats! They're beautiful!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamamcg said:


> The latest addition to my McQueen family


 
love the print, congrats!



r6girl2005 said:


> I know this thread is for most other McQueen items but I just have to share my new clutch with everyone. This is my first McQueen item and I hope to add more in the future, especially scarfs


 
love the color, congrats on your first!  where did you find it?


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks moshi!! I got it from a sweet ebayer in the UK. 



moshi_moshi said:


> love the color, congrats on your first! where did you find it?


----------



## LVoepink

r6girl2005 said:


> I know this thread is for most other McQueen items but I just have to share my new clutch with everyone. This is my first McQueen item and I hope to add more in the future, especially scarfs


 
so pretty!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OOOOOOOOH, DELICIOUS!!!! I so wanted the matching bag, scarf, and cardigan!!! CONGRATS!!! This belt is beautiful!! I just took that little tag thing off my jacket two nights ago and it was He** for me to get it off!!



OOH what jacket is it???


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> OOH what jacket is it???



Lol, I'll post photos today! ;-D


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Lol, I'll post photos today! ;-D



I CANT WAIT 

Is it the Fox fur trim one you were looking at????


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I CANT WAIT
> 
> Is it the Fox fur trim one you were looking at????



LMAO, I WISH!! I really did think about getting that one, but this jacket here, I received in October for my birthday from my DH! It's still FAB, but not as Fab as the Fox Fur Trim.


----------



## LVoepink

jamamcg said:


> Just buy it you will regret it if you dont


 I slept on it, and it was still available when i got home from work so I have just ordered it eeek!!!


----------



## LVoepink

jamamcg said:


> The latest addition to my McQueen family


 Congrats! lovely pattern


----------



## jamamcg

LVoepink said:


> I slept on it, and it was still available when i got home from work so I have just ordered it eeek!!!



HAHA. sometimes I think I'm a bad influence


----------



## LVoepink

jamamcg said:


> HAHA. sometimes I think I'm a bad influence


 
I agree


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, here it is!!! This is also my *1,000th Post on The Purse Forum*!!!!!! 

*Alexander McQueen Autumn/Winter 2009 RTW Jacket: (Look 1 from the runway)*

I also received a T-Shirt from the same collection from him!!! Isn't he sweet!!!  Not to mention, a pair of Louboutins that I have been SEARCHING high and low for MONTHS!!!


----------



## *MJ*

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, here it is!!!
> 
> Alexander McQueen Autumn/Winter 2009 RTW Jacket: (Look 1 from the runway)
> 
> I also received a T-Shirt from the same collection from him!!! Isn't he sweet!!!  Not to mention, a pair of Louboutins that I have been SEARCHING high and low for MONTHS!!!



Loves it!!!!! Modeling pics please babe!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 318Platinum

*MJ* said:


> Loves it!!!!! Modeling pics please babe!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you so much, sweetie!!! I will post Mods as soon as I get DH to take pics of me, because I can never take pics of myself!! LOL


----------



## bfali

*jamamcg*- LOVE the catacomb belt!  Where did you find it?  My BIGGEST regret was not snagging a catacomb dress


----------



## jamamcg

bfali said:


> *jamamcg*- LOVE the catacomb belt!  Where did you find it?  My BIGGEST regret was not snagging a catacomb dress



My mum got it for me from the McQueen outlet at Bicester . I was saving up to buy the catacome jumper when i saw it on ebay but someone snapped it up for £400  and then one showed up on Yoox and it also got snapped up. I just wish i got more items in that print. Luckily last Christmas i got the catacomb print boots.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Okay, here it is!!! This is also my *1,000th Post on The Purse Forum*!!!!!!
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Autumn/Winter 2009 RTW Jacket: (Look 1 from the runway)*
> 
> I also received a T-Shirt from the same collection from him!!! Isn't he sweet!!!  Not to mention, a pair of Louboutins that I have been SEARCHING high and low for MONTHS!!!





That is the most amazing jacket.

congrats on the 1000th post


----------



## bfali

OMG *318Platinum*- It is STUNNING!  You are one lucky gal!


----------



## HauteMama

Amazingly gorgeous jacket! Congratulations!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> That is the most amazing jacket.
> 
> congrats on the 1000th post





bfali said:


> OMG *318Platinum*- It is STUNNING!  You are one lucky gal!





HauteMama said:


> Amazingly gorgeous jacket! Congratulations!



Thnak you all so much for your kind words!!! It really means a lot to me, from one McQueenie to another!!!  I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you, I'm super excited about it! 

Eeeekkkk 500th post hehe!



mcq said:


> @ jamamcg & r6girl2005: Congrats! They're beautiful!





LVoepink said:


> so pretty!!


----------



## Kathleen37

318Platinum said:


> Okay, here it is!!! This is also my *1,000th Post on The Purse Forum*!!!!!!
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Autumn/Winter 2009 RTW Jacket: (Look 1 from the runway)*



Oh wow! How beautiful!! The tailoring is just glorious! Can't wait to see you in it!!

Here's a pic of your beautiful jacket on the runway;

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/autu...ear/alexander-mcqueen/catwalk-report#/image/1

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg, love your new belt!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

318Platinum said:


> Okay, here it is!!! This is also my *1,000th Post on The Purse Forum*!!!!!!
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Autumn/Winter 2009 RTW Jacket: (Look 1 from the runway)*
> 
> I also received a T-Shirt from the same collection from him!!! Isn't he sweet!!!  Not to mention, a pair of Louboutins that I have been SEARCHING high and low for MONTHS!!!



OMG!!!!  LOVE this jacket!!!  modeling photos stat!!!  what loubies did you get


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh wow! How beautiful!! The tailoring is just glorious! Can't wait to see you in it!!
> 
> Here's a pic of your beautiful jacket on the runway;
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/autu...ear/alexander-mcqueen/catwalk-report#/image/1
> 
> Fantastic!!!





moshi_moshi said:


> OMG!!!!  LOVE this jacket!!!  modeling photos stat!!!  what loubies did you get



Thank you so much, you all!!!! I am very happy that I acquired this piece, especially since I have an undercover love for Houndstooth!!!  I won't post pics of me in it until I actually wear it out somewhere, I'm sorry, but at least you can get a full outfit out of it!!  Plus, I have some working out to do. :shame: *Moshi*, Dh surprised me with a UHG pair I have wanted long before I knew I wanted them. The Beige Madame Butterfly Bootie!!! It is simply TDF, and I am so happy that I received them! I haven't worn them out yet either, but I think I will this summer or spring. I have an event that I an going to go to, and I plan on wearing them there!!  Thank you all again for the sweet words.


----------



## PollyGal

My latest additions!!


----------



## 318Platinum

PollyGal said:


> My latest additions!!



I LOVE IT!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I especially LOVE the Gold Skull Bangle!!! I want one SOOO bad!! How is the fit?


----------



## sploucha12345

Hello,could somebody please authenticate this McQueen sweater??? Thanks!!! The  main thing that concerns me is the price. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Alexande...item5647aa5d38


----------



## sploucha12345

oh, my bad, the sweater is this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Alexand...pt=US_Mens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item5647aa5d38


----------



## PollyGal

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I LOVE IT!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I especially LOVE the Gold Skull Bangle!!! I want one SOOO bad!! How is the fit?



Thank you 318!! The fit is v good, u can adjust it when on to tighten or loosen it. I do worry a bit about it when putting it on in case I might strech it too much but my SA assured me that it would be fine!  It is such a cool piece you should definitely get one!!!!


----------



## sylphfae

Hii! Has anybody seen or bought the Mcqueen velvet Britannia clutch?  I think it's gorgeous, and am thinking of getting it, but haven't seen it in real life yet! I'm concerned that the velvet will wear off in patches...it won't see much wear because I'd use it primarily as an evening bag, but I'd still like a clutch that I can keep for a long time! What do you think?

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...gs/Clutch/P-NAVY-VELVET-BRITANNIA-CLUTCH.aspx


----------



## Biscuit14

PollyGal said:


> Thank you 318!! The fit is v good, u can adjust it when on to tighten or loosen it. I do worry a bit about it when putting it on in case I might strech it too much but my SA assured me that it would be fine!  It is such a cool piece you should definitely get one!!!!



Yeah it won't stretch but mines did go really out of shape after a while. It's
not noticeable once it's on though.


----------



## LVoeletters

how versatile are these scarfs? I was thinking of the standard black and white one


----------



## Biscuit14

sylphfae said:


> Hii! Has anybody seen or bought the Mcqueen velvet Britannia clutch?  I think it's gorgeous, and am thinking of getting it, but haven't seen it in real life yet! I'm concerned that the velvet will wear off in patches...it won't see much wear because I'd use it primarily as an evening bag, but I'd still like a clutch that I can keep for a long time! What do you think?
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...gs/Clutch/P-NAVY-VELVET-BRITANNIA-CLUTCH.aspx



I haven't seen it but if you do plan on buying it Matches have it at 30% off
just now but I don't know where they ship to.


----------



## purse-nality

does anyone have a u.s boutique contact? need SA reco and email pls. thanks thanks!


----------



## mcq

My Calf boots from NAP arrived, these are the ones:
fashionfuss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Alexander-McQueen-Animal-Print-Calf-Hair-and-Leather-Ankle-Boots-1.jpg
I ordered a size 40,5 (My other McQueen's are 40) and I have a little problem.
On my left foot the boot is fine but at my right foot it is pretty tight at my front foot. If you look at the picture I mean there right onder the leather X, do you know what I mean?
So I'm doubting..should I keep them or exchange them? (Since there is also a little glue spot on the calf-leather itself) And there is not a size 41 anymore, they are sold out.


----------



## shockboogie

sylphfae said:
			
		

> Hii! Has anybody seen or bought the Mcqueen velvet Britannia clutch?  I think it's gorgeous, and am thinking of getting it, but haven't seen it in real life yet! I'm concerned that the velvet will wear off in patches...it won't see much wear because I'd use it primarily as an evening bag, but I'd still like a clutch that I can keep for a long time! What do you think?
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/Womenswear/Shop/Bags/Clutch/P-NAVY-VELVET-BRITANNIA-CLUTCH.aspx



I bought the red one from Matches and it just arrived today. It's more stunning in person too! I don't think the velvet will wear off if you take care of it.


----------



## Biscuit14

Pre-fall lookbook is finally out! There doesn't appear to be any wedges but overall I'm
not impressed with this collection so far.


----------



## Biscuit14

Pre-Fall 2012

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2012PF-AMCQUEEN


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> Pre-Fall 2012
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2012PF-AMCQUEEN



There are some beautiful pieces in here, BUT I an STILL seeing previous works in here, but just executed differently. Sigh, she is making this House TOO soft and mainstream now.


----------



## diormcqueenfan

I think about 90% of this collectionis absolutely PERFECT but I just don't know if the actual Alexander Mcqueen would have executed it the same way.


----------



## 318Platinum

Talked to one of my SAs today, and she informed me that McQueen no longer does SOs. I am really shocked and kinda heartbroken because I never got the chance to do one! I guess this officially means NO McQUEEN SHOES FOR ME. EVER!!


----------



## shockboogie

Just wanted to share a few pics from the past weekend wearing my *Red Suede Brittania clutch*


----------



## 318Platinum

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics from the past weekend wearing my *Red Suede Brittania clutch*



Oh WOW!!! You are Gorgeous!! EVERYTHING about these two pics are HOTT!! Congrats on the beautiful Red McQueen clutch!


----------



## nidvicious

15% off iconic scarves and pashmina's through jan 29th on the AMQ website ! They just announced it on their facebook page ! 

P.S. every new thing on here is AMAZING. congrats everyone!


----------



## moshi_moshi

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics from the past weekend wearing my *Red Suede Brittania clutch*


 
you look GORGEOUS!!!  the red suede is perfection


----------



## moshi_moshi

action shot from the weekend at a local bar with DBF

my amq heraldry punk skull clutch


----------



## gunsandbanjos

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics from the past weekend wearing my *Red Suede Brittania clutch*



WOW! Stunning clutch for a stunning lady you have the most beautiful skin.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

moshi_moshi said:


> action shot from the weekend at a local bar with DBF
> 
> my amq heraldry punk skull clutch



Fabulous! Love the hardware.


----------



## Kathleen37

The Outnet UK has the Stone Angels pashmina up. Don't know how long it will last, but I have this scarf and it's really lovely...

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/269309

Good luck!


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:
			
		

> The Outnet UK has the Stone Angels pashmina up. Don't know how long it will last, but I have this scarf and it's really lovely...
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/269309
> 
> Good luck!



OMG, I DIE from their collection of McQueen!!! So upset because I spent all my funds on shoes! I'm so depressed right now!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you so much everyone! I am so in love with the clutch and I can't wait to wear her out again soon! Maybe with my poppy red/black cape too!


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> The Outnet UK has the Stone Angels pashmina up. Don't know how long it will last, but I have this scarf and it's really lovely...
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/269309
> 
> Good luck!



AH, what a beauty~
Be happy that a TPFer nabbed one.....

AND, I picked up a Folklore skinny scarf on the US Outnet site.  It's silk and satin and I have no idea IF I will like it - but heck - have to give it a try!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Talked to one of my SAs today, and she informed me that McQueen no longer does SOs. I am really shocked and kinda heartbroken because I never got the chance to do one! I guess this officially means NO McQUEEN SHOES FOR ME. EVER!!



did they say why not????


----------



## jenayb

I am SOOOO mad!!! The white McQueen gown I wanted for my wedding dress popped up on The Outnet and sold out!!!! 





shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics from the past weekend wearing my *Red Suede Brittania clutch*



You look stunning! 



moshi_moshi said:


> action shot from the weekend at a local bar with DBF
> 
> my amq heraldry punk skull clutch



Hehehe! I love this shot!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> I am SOOOO mad!!! The white McQueen gown I wanted for my wedding dress popped up on The Outnet and sold out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe! I love this shot!


 


hope the dress pops up again and you are able to snag it!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> I am SOOOO mad!!! The white McQueen gown I wanted for my wedding dress popped up on The Outnet and sold out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe! I love this shot!


 Stalk the site, someone will return it just for you!


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> Stalk the site, someone will return it just for you!


 
 I can dream, right!?


----------



## Kathleen37

jenaywins said:


> I am SOOOO mad!!! The white McQueen gown I wanted for my wedding dress popped up on The Outnet and sold out!!!!


 

 Ahh, what a shame! If you let us know, we could look out for you and let you know if we see it again anywhere? Although I appreciate having your potential wedding dress details out on the web may not be a good idea.....

Send us pm with the details so we can keep secret? I'd be happy to keep a look out for you. 

I hope you get what you want, a Mcqueen wedding dress would be just glorious!!


----------



## mcq

Kathleen37 said:


> Ahh, what a shame! If you let us know, we could look out for you and let you know if we see it again anywhere? Although I appreciate having your potential wedding dress details out on the web may not be a good idea.....
> 
> Send us pm with the details so we can keep secret? I'd be happy to keep a look out for you.
> 
> I hope you get what you want, a Mcqueen wedding dress would be just glorious!!


Me too!

And @ Moshi & Shockboogie:
Lovely clutches! 
And a lovely dress Shockboogie!

I just received a half size up from the Boots I was talking about earlier. But I have my doubts suddenly.
They fit much better, but the right foot is still a bit tight.
But I am doubting if I will send them back and wait for the new collection to order something?
What do you think?


----------



## billbill

Hi ladies

I was lucky enough to get the stud clutch on theoutnet (yeah, I guess good sign for year of dragon.. ) It arrived today but 2 problems

1. There's "scar" or "scratch" on the lower corner of the gold metal frame as attached

2. There's unknown "glue" or "paper" or something like that attached to the back of the skull. It adheres very tightly and I've no idea on how to remove it.

I've attached the photos here. Do you think it's a keeper or should I return it?

Also, I got a gold strass clutch already. Do you think these 2 are kinda similar? Though I wanna get nude with gold stud but it seems nowhere to be gfound..


----------



## Kathleen37

Hmm, yes they are similar but they are both beauties - I think I actually just prefer your strass! 

Things to think about;

Was the price low enough that you can live with the marks? (I'd have no idea about how to get whatever that is off the back of the skull?)

Do you love it enough to keep it if you've no chance of exchange?

If you had the option of exchange for a perfect one, would you?

Good luck!


----------



## billbill

Kathleen37 said:


> Hmm, yes they are similar but they are both beauties - I think I actually just prefer your strass!
> 
> Things to think about;
> 
> Was the price low enough that you can live with the marks? (I'd have no idea about how to get whatever that is off the back of the skull?)
> 
> Do you love it enough to keep it if you've no chance of exchange?
> 
> If you had the option of exchange for a perfect one, would you?
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks Kathleen 

Indeed, I wanna get a union jack in studs. being red seems too loud and I tried the black, but it turns out to be similar to the strass..

I can live with that little problem on the frame but kinda unsure on that on back of skulls. I'm not sure whether they got another one for me to exchange. 

You're right, I should think deeply whether it's a keeper if no chance of exchange..


----------



## 318Platinum

billbill said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I was lucky enough to get the stud clutch on theoutnet (yeah, I guess good sign for year of dragon.. ) It arrived today but 2 problems
> 
> 1. There's "scar" or "scratch" on the lower corner of the gold metal frame as attached
> 
> 2. There's unknown "glue" or "paper" or something like that attached to the back of the skull. It adheres very tightly and I've no idea on how to remove it.
> 
> I've attached the photos here. Do you think it's a keeper or should I return it?
> 
> Also, I got a gold strass clutch already. Do you think these 2 are kinda similar? Though I wanna get nude with gold stud but it seems nowhere to be gfound..




FIRST OFF!!! CONGRATS ON GETTING THESE TWO FAB PIECES!!!! Secondly, What else did I miss in this sale, because I didn't even see these!!!!? Third, We are TWiNSIES with the Black and Gold Union Jack!!!  Fourthly, I agree with *Kathleen*. Depending on the price, and how much you truly love it, I would keep it. This clutch is very rare, if I recall correctly. The US Boutiques didn't even carry this color way, and my SA at McQueen didn't even know this existed until I sent her photos of mine. I do understand Presentation is everything, but unlike me, I had to pay full retail for mines, and went through an ordeal with mine missing something. Long story short, You may be able to remove the paper somehow, but if you return it, let me know so that I can buy it or something!!  I think you will be fine, Hunni ! Congrats on your new additions!!


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats on both!! I especially love the Strass one! 

That is an awfully big scratch on the skull of the studded one, and quite visible...it would really bother me. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jamamcg

I was shocked to see some Alexander McQueen items made in India. I knew that the embroidery was done there but not full garment construction.


----------



## r6girl2005

Hi everyone! I posted this in the "Authenticate this McQ Scarf" thread in the accessories subforum but I haven't gotten a response. I'm not sure how much traffic it actually sees. Soooo, I thought I'd post this here to see if anyone had any thoughts.

Authentic?

Item description:Alexander McQueen Koi Silk Chiffon Scarf
Item number:170688654236
Seller ID: fashion-a-porter
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-Mc...item27bdd62b9c

I did an entire forum search for this seller but they aren't mentioned  much. What worries me is how many they have of the same item.

TIA!!


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted this in the "Authenticate this McQ Scarf" thread in the accessories subforum but I haven't gotten a response. I'm not sure how much traffic it actually sees. Soooo, I thought I'd post this here to see if anyone had any thoughts.
> 
> Authentic?
> 
> Item description:Alexander McQueen Koi Silk Chiffon Scarf
> Item number:170688654236
> Seller ID: fashion-a-porter
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-Mc...item27bdd62b9c
> 
> I did an entire forum search for this seller but they aren't mentioned  much. What worries me is how many they have of the same item.
> 
> TIA!!




I have purchased a few items from this seller and it is all authentic, so I would say it is authentic. I haven't personally had any troubles with this seller, especially with fake items. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. The seller has connections of some sort, so that is why she has so many of certain items, I do remember her telling me that. Because of past business, I would do business with this seller again without thinking twice! Good Luck


----------



## billbill

318Platinum said:


> FIRST OFF!!! CONGRATS ON GETTING THESE TWO FAB PIECES!!!! Secondly, What else did I miss in this sale, because I didn't even see these!!!!? Third, We are TWiNSIES with the Black and Gold Union Jack!!!  Fourthly, I agree with *Kathleen*. Depending on the price, and how much you truly love it, I would keep it. This clutch is very rare, if I recall correctly. The US Boutiques didn't even carry this color way, and my SA at McQueen didn't even know this existed until I sent her photos of mine. I do understand Presentation is everything, but unlike me, I had to pay full retail for mines, and went through an ordeal with mine missing something. Long story short, You may be able to remove the paper somehow, but if you return it, let me know so that I can buy it or something!!  I think you will be fine, Hunni ! Congrats on your new additions!!


 
Thank you!!! I know this is kinda rare and I haven't seen it on net-a-porter at all. Yeah we're twinsies . Be frank, no one will notice such problem until close inspections. I've sent theoutnet email and see how they response. Will let you know if I return 

I got the strass last year from neiman. For theoutnet sale, I recalled couple of clutches, one is white flower ones done in fabric (I'm poor on naming). There's a wine red demanta.


----------



## billbill

*MJ* said:


> Congrats on both!! I especially love the Strass one!
> 
> That is an awfully big scratch on the skull of the studded one, and quite visible...it would really bother me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you *MJ*. I'd think twice and see whether it's a keeper.

I got an idiot question. Do anyone know if the serial number inside the clutch is unique for every style or depends on year or else? Cause I found that inside the strass and union jack is the same...


----------



## *MJ*

billbill said:


> Thank you *MJ*. I'd think twice and see whether it's a keeper.
> 
> I got an idiot question. Do anyone know if the serial number inside the clutch is unique for every style or depends on year or else? Cause I found that inside the strass and union jack is the same...


 
Let me look at my Union Jack Studded clutch and I'll PM you.


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks *Platinum*, you are awesome!



318Platinum said:


> I have purchased a few items from this seller and it is all authentic, so I would say it is authentic. I haven't personally had any troubles with this seller, especially with fake items. I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. The seller has connections of some sort, so that is why she has so many of certain items, I do remember her telling me that. Because of past business, I would do business with this seller again without thinking twice! Good Luck


----------



## jamamcg

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I posted this in the "Authenticate this McQ Scarf" thread in the accessories subforum but I haven't gotten a response. I'm not sure how much traffic it actually sees. Soooo, I thought I'd post this here to see if anyone had any thoughts.
> 
> Authentic?
> 
> Item description:Alexander McQueen Koi Silk Chiffon Scarf
> Item number:170688654236
> Seller ID: fashion-a-porter
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-Mc...item27bdd62b9c
> 
> I did an entire forum search for this seller but they aren't mentioned  much. What worries me is how many they have of the same item.
> 
> TIA!!



From what I know they buy up old stock and sell it on and most of the items they have I don't think can be faked so I believe them to be a trusted seller. Hope that helps


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks* jamamcq*, I went ahead and purchased it today. Super excited!!



jamamcg said:


> From what I know they buy up old stock and sell it on and most of the items they have I don't think can be faked so I believe them to be a trusted seller. Hope that helps


----------



## bfali

*billbill*- OMG I am SOOOOO envious that you got that clutch from outnet!!!  I am going to be stalking outnet now to see if another pops up!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:


> Thanks *Platinum*, you are awesome!





billbill said:


> Thank you!!! I know this is kinda rare and I haven't seen it on net-a-porter at all. Yeah we're twinsies . Be frank, no one will notice such problem until close inspections. I've sent theoutnet email and see how they response. Will let you know if I return
> 
> I got the strass last year from neiman. For theoutnet sale, I recalled couple of clutches, one is white flower ones done in fabric (I'm poor on naming). There's a wine red demanta.



*BillBill*, Wine Red Demanta? Did it have any designs on it? I just hope I didn't miss out on any leggings that I want. I know the Black and White Catacomb leggings were on there, but I have those already in the Brown/Beige.

*R6Girl*, you are very welcome!!! I can't wait for you to receive it!!! I know it will be FAB, and It will make me want it all over again!! I hate that I missed out on it, but I don't wear scarves that much. That is my oNLY logic as to why I don't get them. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ktcyrus

Hello Everyone! I'm not new to this site, I'm usually lurking around in the Mulberry area but I do stalk you guys here too!

Sorry if I seem grumpy, we had a burglary last week and my beloved Alexander McQueen items were stolen. I have cried the whole week. The insurance company has agreed to pay out in full as I had receipts for everything. But my items are irreplaceable!  

They took all the usual electricals, but also my...
faithful satchel in black that I use every day but decided to take mulberry out instead that day!
Velvet Skull slippers that I got for xmas! (NEVER WORN!:cry: )
Black with silver faithful booties
black nylon with white skulls washbag/make up bag with my skull enamel ring and bangle in it! 

I'd kept them all in the same area of my cupboard and the shoes were in boxes and everything else in dustbags etc, so I guess it was easy for them to tell they were designer.

THANK HEAVENS they left behind my signed photo by Lee and my mcqueen vertical zip dress that I wore for my graduation. but they left also behind my mum;s Hermes birken! So obviously they were not that smart.

I've tracked down the enamel ring and bangle on Harvey Nichols website but does anyone know where I will find the Faithful satchel, Velvet skull slippers and the make up bag? 

I found the faithful booties on the amq website, can't believe they've doubled in price this season! 

I am absolutely devastated! My world feels like its ending.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Omg, that's awful! Scumbags, I would cry too if someone stole my stuff. Hope you can get it all replaced.


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm so sorry to hear that *kt*, I'd be devastated if that happened to me. Is this the same make up bag that you owned http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-M...3?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27c154086d? There's a Faithful Satchel on ebay as well but it's black python.

I hope that you are able to replace everything that was stolen. 



ktcyrus said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm not new to this site, I'm usually lurking around in the Mulberry area but I do stalk you guys here too!
> 
> Sorry if I seem grumpy, we had a burglary last week and my beloved Alexander McQueen items were stolen. I have cried the whole week. The insurance company has agreed to pay out in full as I had receipts for everything. But my items are irreplaceable!
> 
> They took all the usual electricals, but also my...
> faithful satchel in black that I use every day but decided to take mulberry out instead that day!
> Velvet Skull slippers that I got for xmas! (NEVER WORN!:cry: )
> Black with silver faithful booties
> black nylon with white skulls washbag/make up bag with my skull enamel ring and bangle in it!
> 
> I'd kept them all in the same area of my cupboard and the shoes were in boxes and everything else in dustbags etc, so I guess it was easy for them to tell they were designer.
> 
> THANK HEAVENS they left behind my signed photo by Lee and my mcqueen vertical zip dress that I wore for my graduation. but they left also behind my mum;s Hermes birken! So obviously they were not that smart.
> 
> I've tracked down the enamel ring and bangle on Harvey Nichols website but does anyone know where I will find the Faithful satchel, Velvet skull slippers and the make up bag?
> 
> I found the faithful booties on the amq website, can't believe they've doubled in price this season!
> 
> I am absolutely devastated! My world feels like its ending.


----------



## billbill

318Platinum said:


> *BillBill*, Wine Red Demanta? Did it have any designs on it? I just hope I didn't miss out on any leggings that I want. I know the Black and White Catacomb leggings were on there, but I have those already in the Brown/Beige.
> 
> *R6Girl*, you are very welcome!!! I can't wait for you to receive it!!! I know it will be FAB, and It will make me want it all over again!! I hate that I missed out on it, but I don't wear scarves that much. That is my oNLY logic as to why I don't get them. CONGRATS!!!!


 
I recall the wine red demanta is all leather with no skull embossed on it..


----------



## ktcyrus

Thanks for you help! THAT is my make up bag!! My mum's taking me to Bicester outlet tomorrow to see if we can find anything. If we don't then I might have to buy from flea bay. That python scares me a bit! *hissss* but I can't live with my faithful. I've been using a mulberry mitzy and its just annoying me.


----------



## azureartist

ktcyrus said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm not new to this site, I'm usually lurking around in the Mulberry area but I do stalk you guys here too!
> 
> Sorry if I seem grumpy, we had a burglary last week and my beloved Alexander McQueen items were stolen. I have cried the whole week. The insurance company has agreed to pay out in full as I had receipts for everything. But my items are irreplaceable!
> 
> They took all the usual electricals, but also my...
> faithful satchel in black that I use every day but decided to take mulberry out instead that day!
> Velvet Skull slippers that I got for xmas! (NEVER WORN!:cry: )
> Black with silver faithful booties
> black nylon with white skulls washbag/make up bag with my skull enamel ring and bangle in it!
> 
> I'd kept them all in the same area of my cupboard and the shoes were in boxes and everything else in dustbags etc, so I guess it was easy for them to tell they were designer.
> 
> THANK HEAVENS they left behind my signed photo by Lee and my mcqueen vertical zip dress that I wore for my graduation. but they left also behind my mum;s Hermes birken! So obviously they were not that smart.
> 
> I've tracked down the enamel ring and bangle on Harvey Nichols website but does anyone know where I will find the Faithful satchel, Velvet skull slippers and the make up bag?
> 
> I found the faithful booties on the amq website, can't believe they've doubled in price this season!
> 
> I am absolutely devastated! My world feels like its ending.



So terrible for you!!! We should all keep a lookout on evilbay or CL and see if these pop up! Do you have pics - even reference pics?


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay!! I do know the seller that has both the make up bag and the satchel many of us have purchased from before. The seller is in the UK too!

Good luck!!



ktcyrus said:


> Thanks for you help! THAT is my make up bag!! My mum's taking me to Bicester outlet tomorrow to see if we can find anything. If we don't then I might have to buy from flea bay. That python scares me a bit! *hissss* but I can't live with my faithful. I've been using a mulberry mitzy and its just annoying me.


----------



## jamamcg

ktcyrus said:


> Thanks for you help! THAT is my make up bag!! My mum's taking me to Bicester outlet tomorrow to see if we can find anything. If we don't then I might have to buy from flea bay. That python scares me a bit! *hissss* but I can't live with my faithful. I've been using a mulberry mitzy and its just annoying me.



Goodluck at Bicester tomorrow right now they have s/s 2011 collection in store hopefully you will find what you are looking for


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Goodluck at Bicester tomorrow right now they have s/s 2011 collection in store hopefully you will find what you are looking for



I HATE you all!!!! I SOOOOO want to get McQueen Goodies in person, and NOT over the phone and the internet!!!! I hate that I am in Fashion NOWHERE!!! 

*ktcyrus*, I am TRULY sorry for what you have been though. I truly hope that you are able to replace all the items that were taken from you, if not, get new ones that you may come across and love!! Good Luck on this endeavor. I am sure it will all work out!


----------



## ionaa123

Hi ladies I wonder if someone could help me I am a lover of McQueen scarves and just taken the plunge in buying the velvet britannia skull clutch in navy, my question is is it common for the hardware not to be super shiny gold if you get what i mean! (i don't really know how to describe it other than looks like it needs a good polish) I purchased it new from designer botique so had been expecting it to be super shiny gold. I did look at close up of the clutch on Mcqueen website but can't really tell! What do you ladies use on your hardwear to buff it up a bit?
Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure I'm getting what I should be for the money spent! other than that grumble I just love it!


----------



## jamamcg

My new(ish) McQueen pieces.  i found them in a second hand shop in London . jumper brand new with tags from 2008, £75 , i have this t-shirt in black but when i saw it was priced at £29 i had to have it


----------



## r6girl2005

You're so lucky! I LOVE that T-shirt!!!



jamamcg said:


> My new(ish) McQueen pieces.  i found them in a second hand shop in London . jumper brand new with tags from 2008, £75 , i have this t-shirt in black but when i saw it was priced at £29 i had to have it


----------



## jamamcg

r6girl2005 said:


> You're so lucky! I LOVE that T-shirt!!!



Thank you   i love how from a distance it looks like a x ray of a skull but up close you can see that it is made up of naked women. classic McQueen


----------



## billbill

white mcqueen clutch on UK theoutnet, anyone?

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/269201


----------



## billbill

ionaa123 said:


> Hi ladies I wonder if someone could help me I am a lover of McQueen scarves and just taken the plunge in buying the velvet britannia skull clutch in navy, my question is is it common for the hardware not to be super shiny gold if you get what i mean! (i don't really know how to describe it other than looks like it needs a good polish) I purchased it new from designer botique so had been expecting it to be super shiny gold. I did look at close up of the clutch on Mcqueen website but can't really tell! What do you ladies use on your hardwear to buff it up a bit?
> Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure I'm getting what I should be for the money spent! other than that grumble I just love it!


 
i got 2 clutches with gold head and they're both shiny gold.. hmm.. maybe the gold does vary among styles? i did see some "not that shiny" one.. 

i dare not use anything to buff it up unless you're very knowledgeable that it'll work or someone is experienced enough to do so.. 

guess it's still a lovely piece..


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

The Horchow Finale in Plano, TX has a clutch on sale for $1600, and there is an additional 50% off on it today, but it's final sale. Somebody please buy this bag, so I don't have to pass by it again!! 

It's white python with silver knuckle rings grip. 

Here is the phone to the store: (972) 519-5406


----------



## 318Platinum

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The Horchow Finale in Plano, TX has a clutch on sale for $1600, and there is an additional 50% off on it today, but it's final sale. Somebody please buy this bag, so I don't have to pass by it again!!
> 
> It's white python with silver knuckle rings grip.
> 
> Here is the phone to the store: (972) 519-5406



DO you have a photo!~!!!? OMG, It sounds like I want it!!!


----------



## dcblam

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The Horchow Finale in Plano, TX has a clutch on sale for $1600, and there is an additional 50% off on it today, but it's final sale. Somebody please buy this bag, so I don't have to pass by it again!!
> 
> It's white python with silver knuckle rings grip.
> 
> Here is the phone to the store: (972) 519-5406



OH MY GOODNESS - I have put you out of your misery and have nabbed this beauty! 

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...gs/Clutch/P-ICE-SNAKE-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
I am surprised that it is a current style, but will count my blessings!

Thanks so much for ENABLING and SHARING 
I have wanted a Knuckle Clutch for so long and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> OH MY GOODNESS - I have put you out of your misery and have nabbed this beauty!
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...gs/Clutch/P-ICE-SNAKE-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> I am surprised that it is a current style, but will count my blessings!
> 
> Thanks so much for ENABLING and SHARING
> I have wanted a Knuckle Clutch for so long and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!



MAAM!!!!!! I just called and they told me that they no longer have any McQueen clutches!!! :no-good: CONGRATS and I am more than sure that you will love it.  Post Mod pics as soon as it arrives!!!


----------



## dcblam

^^ I will do so, my dear!  If by chance I don't love it, I know who to contact 

AND - I just looked at The Outnet again....they added new inventory and many great items have already been sold....of course.  So, lesson for us - keep checking.


----------



## soleilbrun

dcblam said:


> OH MY GOODNESS - I have put you out of your misery and have nabbed this beauty!
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...gs/Clutch/P-ICE-SNAKE-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> I am surprised that it is a current style, but will count my blessings!
> 
> Thanks so much for ENABLING and SHARING
> I have wanted a Knuckle Clutch for so long and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!


 
:greengrin:Congratulations! I need photos when it comes.


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> ^^ I will do so, my dear!  If by chance I don't love it, I know who to contact
> 
> AND - I just looked at The Outnet again....they added new inventory and many great items have already been sold....of course.  So, lesson for us - keep checking.



LOL, I will definitely take a look for you if it doesn't work out!!!  It will, I'm sure. A little lost as to why the Snakeskin with White Glove clutch was SOOOOOO much more cheaper than the Blue Leather Glove clutch!!? Does anyone have an idea as to why it was priced like that on Outnet?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

dcblam said:


> OH MY GOODNESS - I have put you out of your misery and have nabbed this beauty!
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...gs/Clutch/P-ICE-SNAKE-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> I am surprised that it is a current style, but will count my blessings!
> 
> Thanks so much for ENABLING and SHARING
> I have wanted a Knuckle Clutch for so long and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!


 
I am so glad it went to a good home!! I didn't have the funds for it, but scored an Alexander Wang rocco for $237!


----------



## bfali

*dcblam*!!!  OMG congrats!  I can't to see it!


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I will definitely take a look for you if it doesn't work out!!!  It will, I'm sure. A little lost as to why the Snakeskin with White Glove clutch was SOOOOOO much more cheaper than the Blue Leather Glove clutch!!? Does anyone have an idea as to why it was priced like that on Outnet?




 back at 'cha !  I was thinking the same thing about the Faithful Gloved clutch - why the difference in pricepoint?  FWIW, they had the same glove but in the offwhite Snakeskin pattern (both clutch and glove) when the Outnet first posted the sale and that clutch was priced at $444.  I was tempted, but didn't purchase.  Now we know why..LOL!


----------



## dcblam

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I am so glad it went to a good home!! I didn't have the funds for it, but scored an Alexander Wang rocco for $237!



I am delighed to hear that you also found a SCORE....what color Rocco did you get???  And thanks for the kind sentiments of finding a good home!  

Tell me me more about this Horchow clearance center - appears that one can find great things since it's so close to the NM HQ?????


----------



## dcblam

bfali said:


> *dcblam*!!!  OMG congrats!  I can't to see it!




PROMISE PROMISE PROMISE to post pics when it arrives....AND......I have a scarf (from 2009) and a tank top that needs to be "revealed" as well......


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

dcblam said:


> I am delighed to hear that you also found a SCORE....what color Rocco did you get??? And thanks for the kind sentiments of finding a good home!
> 
> Tell me me more about this Horchow clearance center - appears that one can find great things since it's so close to the NM HQ?????


 
I got the Rocco in the grey pebbled leather. 

Horchow Finale is like the Last Call of NM for the Horchow. Horchow is the furniture and catalog division of NM.  They mostly sell home furnishings, but they also have some accessories and jewelry, every now and then they get clothing and shoes. I have scored many wonderful things from them Ippolita earrings, Tory Burch handbag, AMcQ scarf, Ferragamo belt, .... My best find was a DVF bag for $29. I have been able to find nicer accessories at better prices than Last Call.


----------



## bfali

YES!  Reveals!  let's see some modeling pix ladies!


----------



## bfali

PS was in Nordstrom Rack at the Beverly center this week and stumbled upon this McQ dress.  I don't know which collection it's from- honestly don't remember seeing it, but I really liked it.  I sent photo to DH, who thought it was a joke- he HATED it, so I ended it not getting it.  This was the first time I've ever seen McQueen at Nordstrom Rack.  It was around $450ish, if anyone wants to try to grab it.  I think it's super fun.


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow, I think it looks splendid! And I love your cell phone cover 



bfali said:


> PS was in Nordstrom Rack at the Beverly center this week and stumbled upon this McQ dress.  I don't know which collection it's from- honestly don't remember seeing it, but I really liked it.  I sent photo to DH, who thought it was a joke- he HATED it, so I ended it not getting it.  This was the first time I've ever seen McQueen at Nordstrom Rack.  It was around $450ish, if anyone wants to try to grab it.  I think it's super fun.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bfali said:


> PS was in Nordstrom Rack at the Beverly center this week and stumbled upon this McQ dress. I don't know which collection it's from- honestly don't remember seeing it, but I really liked it. I sent photo to DH, who thought it was a joke- he HATED it, so I ended it not getting it. This was the first time I've ever seen McQueen at Nordstrom Rack. It was around $450ish, if anyone wants to try to grab it. I think it's super fun.


 
It looks great on you, the placement of the paisley would make me a little uncomfortable though.


----------



## bfali

Thanks *r6girl2005*!  And of course, my cell phone cover always gets the most compliments!  haha

And thank you *AmeeLVSBags*!  I love the funky design of the dress!

If anyone is interested in it, it was at Nordstrom Rack at Beverly Connection, not Beverly Center (my mistake earlier)- although those who live in LA probably know what I was talking about.  Also, it is a size M, and for reference, I am 5'6", 120 pounds.


----------



## Suzie

^ I love that dress, you should get it!


----------



## ionaa123

billbill said:


> i got 2 clutches with gold head and they're both shiny gold.. hmm.. maybe the gold does vary among styles? i did see some "not that shiny" one..
> 
> i dare not use anything to buff it up unless you're very knowledgeable that it'll work or someone is experienced enough to do so..
> 
> guess it's still a lovely piece..



Hello

Thanks for your responce, as it was playing in the back of my mind I mailed the botique, they claim this is how it is meant to look as the hardware is made from brass so does show tarnished look, x


----------



## jamamcg

Here's the new Alexander McQueen ad campaign


----------



## bfali

Thanks *Suzie*!  I like it also, but I think I need to hold off for something that wows me a little more.  Like a _catacomb dress_ (which has been on my wish list for FOREVER!  One day, I will find one!!)


----------



## dcblam

Okay gang.  Got it and wil try to figure out how to post pics from my iPhone.
She is a beauty!


----------



## dcblam

The hardware is awesome.  AND, she came with no dustcover....LOL!
AND...it's like a dream come true....I never thought I would be able to get one of these beauties at a price point that would be comfortable for me.  It's the right size, the right colors.....
YEAH!!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## dcblam

AMEE -
and thanks AGAIN for the enabling


----------



## *MJ*

dcblam said:
			
		

> The hardware is awesome.  AND, she came with no dustcover....LOL!
> AND...it's like a dream come true....I never thought I would be able to get one of these beauties at a price point that would be comfortable for me.  It's the right size, the right colors.....
> YEAH!!! WOOT WOOT!



So beautiful!! And what a steal!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HauteMama

dcblam said:


> Okay gang. Got it and wil try to figure out how to post pics from my iPhone.
> She is a beauty!


 
Amazing. What a gorgeous piece. Congratulations!


----------



## novella

dcblam said:


> The hardware is awesome.  AND, she came with no dustcover....LOL!
> AND...it's like a dream come true....I never thought I would be able to get one of these beauties at a price point that would be comfortable for me.  It's the right size, the right colors.....
> YEAH!!! WOOT WOOT!



Hey HHottie! OMG congrats on scoring that beauty. I'd love one myself someday.

Wear and enjoy her in great health!


----------



## bfali

OMG *dcblam*!  It's beautiful!!  Big congrats!!


----------



## ozmodiar

dcblam said:
			
		

> The hardware is awesome.  AND, she came with no dustcover....LOL!
> AND...it's like a dream come true....I never thought I would be able to get one of these beauties at a price point that would be comfortable for me.  It's the right size, the right colors.....
> YEAH!!! WOOT WOOT!



Congrats, that is so gorgeous!


----------



## ChloeMateo

New addition: 








http://chloemateo.blogspot.com


----------



## ChloeMateo

dcblam said:


> Okay gang.  Got it and wil try to figure out how to post pics from my iPhone.
> She is a beauty!



Stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

dcblam said:


> AMEE -
> and thanks AGAIN for the enabling


 
You are very welcome. It's a very beautiful clutch. I am sure you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Amaryllix

Congrats, Dcblam! What a gorgeous clutch and what a steal!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I *LOVE* my new Koi scarf!!! Thank you to everyone that helped me through the process of getting it


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I LOVE my new Koi scarf!!! Thank you to everyone that helped me through the process of getting it



Absolutely GORGEOUS on you! Congrats on your new addition and may you always wear it in the best of health!


----------



## bfali

Congrats *r6girl2005*!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you ladies! 



318Platinum said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS on you! Congrats on your new addition and may you always wear it in the best of health!





bfali said:


> Congrats *r6girl2005*!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

dcblam said:


> Okay gang. Got it and wil try to figure out how to post pics from my iPhone.
> She is a beauty!


----------



## soleilbrun

r6girl2005 said:


> I *LOVE* my new Koi scarf!!! Thank you to everyone that helped me through the process of getting it


 I've been trying to resist this but after your photo I realize "resistance is futile"
Congratulations, it looks great on you!


----------



## jamamcg

Today is a sad day. Two years since Lee McQueen's death. So i will share one of my most special pieces in my collection in his honour






GOD SAVE McQUEEN !!!!!


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> Today is a sad day. Two years since Lee McQueen's death.



I thought it was today, the 11th.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> I thought it was today, the 11th.



I posted it just after midnight (GMT) so it was on  the 11th in the UK. 12.06 am to be precise


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> I posted it just after midnight (GMT) so it was on  the 11th in the UK. 12.06 am to be precise



Ahh ok! I got confused for a bit, thinking I had missed it!


----------



## Ellapretty

My Valentine's day present from hubby - the color is very valentine-appropriate though the skulls may not be LOL!


----------



## jamamcg

My new McQueen scarf I wanted it since 2009 and now I finally have one  got it to honour 2 year anniversary of Lee's death


----------



## kdo

Ella - LOVE the color of your skull scarf.  Nice pairing with Sahara!



Ellapretty said:


> My Valentine's day present from hubby - the color is very valentine-appropriate though the skulls may not be LOL!


 

jamamcg - I've admired that one as well...congrats in finally getting it!



jamamcg said:


> My new McQueen scarf I wanted it since 2009 and now I finally have one  got it to honour 2 year anniversary of Lee's death


----------



## nidvicious

There are Mcqueen sunglasses on Ideeli today !


----------



## doublec31

Hey ladies, I don't usually hang around this thread but I wanted to let you guys know if you're interested. Saks Pittsburgh is going out of business and they don't have much left in the way of bags/shoes but they do have 3 alexander mcqueen red satin clutches for atleast 60% off $1800 ($720- might be less though!) Hope this helps someone!


----------



## 318Platinum

doublec31 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I don't usually hang around this thread but I wanted to let you guys know if you're interested. Saks Pittsburgh is going out of business and they don't have much left in the way of bags/shoes but they do have 3 alexander mcqueen red satin clutches for atleast 60% off $1800 ($720- might be less though!) Hope this helps someone!



I heard that they weren't doing any shipping, that if you wanted to purchase something, you have to come into the store? I don't know how true it is, but I would think that would make sense, I guess. Thanks for the intel, Double. I do hope fellow TPFers score these! ;-D


----------



## doublec31

318Platinum said:


> I heard that they weren't doing any shipping, that if you wanted to purchase something, you have to come into the store? I don't know how true it is, but I would think that would make sense, I guess. Thanks for the intel, Double. I do hope fellow TPFers score these! ;-D



Maybe they aren't, I'm not sure. I guess I didn't really think about that but I hope they will if someone wants something! Other than those clutches there's nothing too fabulous left anyways


----------



## jamamcg

My new(vintage) Alexander McQueen belt (or should that be Ander McQueen belt  ) to add to my McQueen collection


----------



## HauteMama

I finally gave in to a pair of McQueen shoes I have been eyeing for some time. They are amazingly well constructed, and they are incredibly comfortable. The rounded toes don't pinch at all. But I am a little stuck on how to style them. Any ideas?


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay, new scarf!


----------



## *MJ*

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Yay, new scarf!



Gorgeous!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats! These are super cute, I think they'd look good with a pair of shorts and a flowy boho type top. They'd also look smashing with a really pale pink pair of skinny pants/jeans!



HauteMama said:


> I finally gave in to a pair of McQueen shoes I have been eyeing for some time. They are amazingly well constructed, and they are incredibly comfortable. The rounded toes don't pinch at all. But I am a little stuck on how to style them. Any ideas?


----------



## juicybrat

with my Alexander McQueen coral and cream skulls silk scarf


----------



## lalalalori

Okay ladies I need a bit of help on choosing which scarf to buy! I currently just have the classic black & white one and was hoping to add one with a bit of color. My wardrobe is pretty neutral. 

Which one do you ladies like best?

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## *MJ*

lalalalori said:
			
		

> Okay ladies I need a bit of help on choosing which scarf to buy! I currently just have the classic black & white one and was hoping to add one with a bit of color. My wardrobe is pretty neutral.
> 
> Which one do you ladies like best?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.



They are all pretty, but if I can only choose one, I'd pick #2! 

I don't think you can go wrong with any of them!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## azureartist

All pretty fab, but I kinda like between 4 and 2, then 3 and 1 in that order.


----------



## azureartist

juicybrat said:


> with my Alexander McQueen coral and cream skulls silk scarf



So gorgeous on you. Nice compliment to your skin tone and hair!


----------



## azureartist

r6girl2005 said:


> Yay, new scarf!



Congrats...looks pretty! Is that the same colors as *Lalalalori's* #4 a couple of posts down from yours?


----------



## Biscuit14

lalalalori said:


> Okay ladies I need a bit of help on choosing which scarf to buy! I currently just have the classic black & white one and was hoping to add one with a bit of color. My wardrobe is pretty neutral.
> 
> Which one do you ladies like best?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.



I would say #2. It caught my eye straight away when I first saw it on 
net-a-porter.


----------



## alison1234

Hi, I've got the bug and am looking at a scribble scarf in an on line shop Garment quarter...are they legitament  or should I stick with my wardrobe?


----------



## alison1234

jamamcg said:


> My new McQueen scarf I wanted it since 2009 and now I finally have one  got it to honour 2 year anniversary of Lee's death



scarf is so lovely


----------



## alison1234

ChloeMateo said:


> New addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://chloemateo.blogspot.com



scarf is a lovely change form pure skulls


----------



## juicybrat

lalalalori said:


> Okay ladies I need a bit of help on choosing which scarf to buy! I currently just have the classic black & white one and was hoping to add one with a bit of color. My wardrobe is pretty neutral.
> 
> Which one do you ladies like best?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.



I like 1 because the main colour is a classic neutral beige however the red skulls makes it look more special. but if you are not as daring, i'd say choose #3. it's a great neutral colour =)


----------



## r6girl2005

I believe so!



azureartist said:


> Congrats...looks pretty! Is that the same colors as *Lalalalori's* #4 a couple of posts down from yours?


----------



## amp821

I'm so happy I found you ladies! I thought I'd share my recent McQueen purchases


----------



## butterfly_baby

amp821 said:


> I'm so happy I found you ladies! I thought I'd share my recent McQueen purchases



modelling pics of the green bracelet?


----------



## NicoletteRN

lalalalori said:


> Okay ladies I need a bit of help on choosing which scarf to buy! I currently just have the classic black & white one and was hoping to add one with a bit of color. My wardrobe is pretty neutral.
> 
> Which one do you ladies like best?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.



#1  its next on my wish list! Love it


----------



## amp821

butterfly_baby said:


> modelling pics of the green bracelet?


as your service! sorry I'm not the best hand/wrist model...I love this one especially because i got a great deal on it at net-a-porter


----------



## butterfly_baby

amp821 said:


> as your service! sorry I'm not the best hand/wrist model...I love this one especially because i got a great deal on it at net-a-porter



Ohhh looks pretty ) thanks for the pic


----------



## jayne01

Here's my grey & black medium skull bangle


----------



## bfali

Lovely jayne01!  But I have to be honest, I'm really dying over that ring with the claw!!!  Is it the Elizabeth and James one?????


----------



## 318Platinum

First, let me say Congrats to all the beautiful new purchase that have been posted!! They are all delicious!! I have been MIA on this thread for a short while, but I came bearing a little eye candy! Hopefully, you all will enjoy my new purchases that I have bought so far in 2012. Enjoy and let me know what you think. 


*Pre Autumn/Winter 2010 Catacomb Leggings*

*Spring/Summer 2010 Snake-Print Jersey Dress - Plato's Atlantis*
_"This dress was purchased on February 11, which was Lee's 2nd Anniversary of his passing. It is almost as if he lead me to it, and made sure that I got it, because I really wanted this dress when I first saw it in early 2010, but of course it was sold out. Lucked out on this one!!"
_
*Pre Autumn/Winter 2011 Orange Cape Dress (Belt not pictured)*

*Autumn/Winter 2011 Embroidered Waist Belt*
_"I saw this belt before and really wanted it, but decided that it probably wouldn't be what I expected. A few weeks ago, I saw Christina Aguilera wearing this same belt on The Voice, and I instantly tracked it down and bought it because it was much more stunning than I could ever imagine!! I am so glad that I bought it because it really can add that certain spice to a dress or an oversized button-down shirt! So stunning IRL!"_


----------



## Kathleen37

***swoon***


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh wow - what a haul 318! That atlantis dress is just GLORIOUS!!!

All your swag is just wonderful, love the belt, the leggings, the scarlet!!

Everyone, I don't usually have time to post at the moment, work is just manic, but just dropped in and saw this, and wanted to say that I love everyone's stuff - really beautiful - I just wish I had more time to post!!!


----------



## jayne01

bfali said:
			
		

> Lovely jayne01!  But I have to be honest, I'm really dying over that ring with the claw!!!  Is it the Elizabeth and James one?????



Thanks! Yes, it's the Elizabeth & James one! I love a lot of their jewelry, the only other piece I have so far is a talon pendant necklace but I definitely want to get more


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> First, let me say Congrats to all the beautiful new purchase that have been posted!! They are all delicious!! I have been MIA on this thread for a short while, but I came bearing a little eye candy! Hopefully, you all will enjoy my new purchases that I have bought so far in 2012. Enjoy and let me know what you think.
> 
> Pre Autumn/Winter 2010 Catacomb Leggings
> 
> Spring/Summer 2010 Snake-Print Jersey Dress - Plato's Atlantis
> "This dress was purchased on February 11, which was Lee's 2nd Anniversary of his passing. It is almost as if he lead me to it, and made sure that I got it, because I really wanted this dress when I first saw it in early 2010, but of course it was sold out. Lucked out on this one!!"
> 
> Pre Autumn/Winter 2011 Orange Cape Dress (Belt not pictured)
> 
> Autumn/Winter 2011 Embroidered Waist Belt
> "I saw this belt before and really wanted it, but decided that it probably wouldn't be what I expected. A few weeks ago, I saw Christina Aguilera wearing this same belt on The Voice, and I instantly tracked it down and bought it because it was much more stunning than I could ever imagine!! I am so glad that I bought it because it really can add that certain spice to a dress or an oversized button-down shirt! So stunning IRL!"



So much for not buying McQueen for a year HAHA. WOW what a haul. May I ask where you found these


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh wow - what a haul 318! That atlantis dress is just GLORIOUS!!!
> 
> All your swag is just wonderful, love the belt, the leggings, the scarlet!!
> 
> Everyone, I don't usually have time to post at the moment, work is just manic, but just dropped in and saw this, and wanted to say that I love everyone's stuff - really beautiful - I just wish I had more time to post!!!





jamamcg said:


> So much for not buying McQueen for a year HAHA. WOW what a haul. May I ask where you found these




Thanks you guys!! I missed you , *Kathleen*! I hope all is well with you, and I have been missing from this thread for far too long as well. *Jamamcg*, LOL!! I know I said that, but there are certain things that I have to make exceptions for!  I was generally talking about the new collection, but if things I missed out on pops up, I can't resist!!  I found both dresses and the leggings on the Bay, and I bought the Embroidered belt from Bergdorf Goodman EComm.  The Orange dress is hard to take a pic of because it is so rich. It is so beautiful IRL!! I still haven't done a complete McQueen Collection shot. I will do it one day soon.  Hope all has been well with you. BTW, Beautiful bangle, *Jayne*!! I really want some of those! That color way is TDF!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PLEASE HELP ME track down my bday present!!  Lol.  I Really want the classic skull scarf in blue with cream/white skulls and i can't find it anywhere.  I am assuming it is a discontinued color.  Can you Please recommend some websites or places for the older color scarves?  Thank u!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Thanks you guys!! I missed you , *Kathleen*! I hope all is well with you, and I have been missing from this thread for far too long as well. *Jamamcg*, LOL!! I know I said that, but there are certain things that I have to make exceptions for!  I was generally talking about the new collection, but if things I missed out on pops up, I can't resist!!  I found both dresses and the leggings on the Bay, and I bought the Embroidered belt from Bergdorf Goodman EComm.  The Orange dress is hard to take a pic of because it is so rich. It is so beautiful IRL!! I still haven't done a complete McQueen Collection shot. I will do it one day soon.  Hope all has been well with you. BTW, Beautiful bangle, *Jayne*!! I really want some of those! That color way is TDF!



my 300th post

i know exactly what you mean. start hunting down the items that slipped through your fingers first time around


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Never mind my request, i found it.


----------



## bfali

OMG *318Platinum*!  You always have the best pieces!  Did you by chance snatch the dress up from ebay??  I saw one listed not too long ago for an amazing price, but before I could hit BIN, it was gone!!!!  CONGRATS on everything!


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats on your haul Platinum, I'm in love with that belt!



318Platinum said:


> First, let me say Congrats to all the beautiful new purchase that have been posted!! They are all delicious!! I have been MIA on this thread for a short while, but I came bearing a little eye candy! Hopefully, you all will enjoy my new purchases that I have bought so far in 2012. Enjoy and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> *Pre Autumn/Winter 2010 Catacomb Leggings*
> 
> *Spring/Summer 2010 Snake-Print Jersey Dress - Plato's Atlantis*
> _"This dress was purchased on February 11, which was Lee's 2nd Anniversary of his passing. It is almost as if he lead me to it, and made sure that I got it, because I really wanted this dress when I first saw it in early 2010, but of course it was sold out. Lucked out on this one!!"_
> 
> *Pre Autumn/Winter 2011 Orange Cape Dress (Belt not pictured)*
> 
> *Autumn/Winter 2011 Embroidered Waist Belt*
> _"I saw this belt before and really wanted it, but decided that it probably wouldn't be what I expected. A few weeks ago, I saw Christina Aguilera wearing this same belt on The Voice, and I instantly tracked it down and bought it because it was much more stunning than I could ever imagine!! I am so glad that I bought it because it really can add that certain spice to a dress or an oversized button-down shirt! So stunning IRL!"_


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> OMG *318Platinum*!  You always have the best pieces!  Did you by chance snatch the dress up from ebay??  I saw one listed not too long ago for an amazing price, but before I could hit BIN, it was gone!!!!  CONGRATS on everything!





r6girl2005 said:


> Congrats on your haul Platinum, I'm in love with that belt!



*Bfail*, yes, I snatched it up from the Bay on Feb 11 (Lee's 2 year anniversary). It is so majorly fabulous, I can't describe. I am so lucky that I was able to get it, and in my size!  That is the biggest reason I got it. *r6girl*, Thank you so much! I died when I opened the dust bag and saw it. It is truly stunning, and it instantly makes a dress pop without being too flashy. It's perfect, and I can see myself wearing this beauty a LOT in the future! It's my first designer belt, and I am glad that it fits me just right. I can't wait to buy some more belts now!!


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> my 300th post
> 
> i know exactly what you mean. start hunting down the items that slipped through your fingers first time around




*jamamcg *-
congrats on your 300th post.  
I have been so MIA on tpf, but have been looking when I can.  Your post on Lee's death date (hmmmm, we really don't have a saying for this, do we????) was very touching.

AND -
I've enjoyed everyone's new purchases - so very very lovely.
*
318Platinum* -
your entire collection is totally swoon-worthy and yes, it was fate that you found these items.  The Plato dress brings me to tears.  That print is my all time favorite and I have yet to find something for myself.  Believe me, I have tried - but his printed clothes don't look right on a short-waisted gal where everything needs to be altered.  Congratulations!

So, besides the knuckleduster, I did nab a scarf from 2009, another from the Outnet sale along with a tank from the Plato collection in the "aquatic" colorway......pics will happen in a bit when I have more time.

Keep it up gang!


----------



## Kathleen37

dcblam - we need to see your Atlantis swag!! ( ahem, even though I still haven't posted a pic of my new scarf)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> *jamamcg *-
> congrats on your 300th post.
> I have been so MIA on tpf, but have been looking when I can.  Your post on Lee's death date (hmmmm, we really don't have a saying for this, do we????) was very touching.
> 
> AND -
> I've enjoyed everyone's new purchases - so very very lovely.
> *
> 318Platinum* -
> your entire collection is totally swoon-worthy and yes, it was fate that you found these items.  The Plato dress brings me to tears.  That print is my all time favorite and I have yet to find something for myself.  Believe me, I have tried - but his printed clothes don't look right on a short-waisted gal where everything needs to be altered.  Congratulations!
> 
> So, besides the knuckleduster, I did nab a scarf from 2009, another from the Outnet sale along with a tank from the Plato collection in the "aquatic" colorway......pics will happen in a bit when I have more time.
> 
> Keep it up gang!





jamamcg said:


> my 300th post
> 
> i know exactly what you mean. start hunting down the items that slipped through your fingers first time around




*Jamamcg*, Congrats on the 300th post!!  I agree. If you come across something that you had been longing for, and it appears and you're able to get it, don't sleep on it. *DcBlam*, Thanky ou again for all your compliments.  I can't wait to see what you nabbed, and I hope that you are able to wear his printed clothing, as it is just too beautiful not to. I'm sure you would rock it.


----------



## jamamcg

dcblam said:


> *jamamcg *-
> congrats on your 300th post.
> I have been so MIA on tpf, but have been looking when I can.  Your post on Lee's death date (hmmmm, we really don't have a saying for this, do we????) was very touching.
> 
> AND -
> I've enjoyed everyone's new purchases - so very very lovely.
> *
> 318Platinum* -
> your entire collection is totally swoon-worthy and yes, it was fate that you found these items.  The Plato dress brings me to tears.  That print is my all time favorite and I have yet to find something for myself.  Believe me, I have tried - but his printed clothes don't look right on a short-waisted gal where everything needs to be altered.  Congratulations!
> 
> So, besides the knuckleduster, I did nab a scarf from 2009, another from the Outnet sale along with a tank from the Plato collection in the "aquatic" colorway......pics will happen in a bit when I have more time.
> 
> Keep it up gang!



Thank you  I spent about a day trying to think on how to word it with out it sounding as if it was a celebration or a good thing it was really hard!


----------



## jamamcg

My latest addition to my collection


----------



## HauteMama

^Ooh, that is beautiful!


----------



## jamamcg

HauteMama said:
			
		

> ^Ooh, that is beautiful!



Thank you  

Excited A/W 2012 McQueen show is on tomorrow


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Excited A/W 2012 McQueen show is on tomorrow



Is it live? I sure do hope it is live! PLEASE no more wedges!!! Lol


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Is it live? I sure do hope it is live! PLEASE no more wedges!!! Lol



I'm not sure from looking at Paris Fashion Week website and the live stream schedule McQueen is not on it. We will just have to wait and see. Is this you final decision collection???


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I'm not sure from looking at Paris Fashion Week website and the live stream schedule McQueen is not on it. We will just have to wait and see. Is this you final decision collection???



It is, but if there are no wedges, I will make an exception!! LOL I honestly can't turn my back on McQueen, but for the price raises, she needs to WOW me like, for real!! Let's keep our fingers crossed.  BTW, the bag is beautiful!! I have the DeManta Tote in Black with the same embossed skulls!! FAB  What are your opinions on Sara's work? I love it, but I am tired of her repeating a lot of things is all.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> It is, but if there are no wedges, I will make an exception!! LOL I honestly can't turn my back on McQueen, but for the price raises, she needs to WOW me like, for real!! Let's keep our fingers crossed.  BTW, the bag is beautiful!! I have the DeManta Tote in Black with the same embossed skulls!! FAB  What are your opinions on Sara's work? I love it, but I am tired of her repeating a lot of things is all.



I remember you saying you had that bag when I posted my mums one . My thoughts are the same as yours. But I cannot deny that the detailing and craftsmanship is down right amazing especially the embroidery.


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> I'm not sure from looking at Paris Fashion Week website and the live stream schedule McQueen is not on it. We will just have to wait and see. Is this you final decision collection???



Yeah it doesn't look like it will be live. The only mention of anything to do with the show is behind the scenes stuff on twitter.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamamcg said:


> My latest addition to my collection


 Congratulations it is a gorgeous color!  BTW, it matches my de manta clutch perrrfectly


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I remember you saying you had that bag when I posted my mums one . My thoughts are the same as yours. But I cannot deny that the detailing and craftsmanship is down right amazing especially the embroidery.



LOL, I don't know why I keep mentioning it! I guess it's because I haven't taken it out lately and I saw it two days ago in my closet.  Yes, the embroidery is beyond impeccable!! I have ALWAYS found embroidery to be so tacky, but McQueen does it in a way that is the complete opposite!!! I didn't even think that was possible. Do you know what time the show will start?

Nevermind, I found out the time. I will just look at the Photowall on Style.com when the show starts.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I like Sarah.  She is an excellent designer, with a good eye for style and proportion.

But, she's not Lee.  Lee was genius.  He made collections that were sheer magic.  Designs that made me say, "I want it all."  If I had an unlimited budget, I'd buy all of 2007 Shipwreck.  I can't say that about anything Sarah designed.

I'm fond of Sarah for McQueen - and I understand that Gucci Group needs to get it's investment back - but it's just another design house with a few nice pieces.


----------



## Kathleen37

Yes, me too. I like Sarah, and I do love some of the stuff she does, but you're right, she hasn't got Lee's magic. 

Having said that, I guess no one else is ever going to have it, and Lee loved Sarah, so I love her too!!

318 - I love the wedges!!! hehehe


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg, that colour is just glorious!!


----------



## Biscuit14

Kathleen37 said:


> 318 - I love the wedges!!! hehehe



I used to hate to wedges but Sarah has made me change my mind. Although
I'm not sure I love them enough to buy a pair.


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> It is, but if there are no wedges, I will make an exception!! LOL I honestly can't turn my back on McQueen, but for the price raises, she needs to WOW me like, for real!! Let's keep our fingers crossed.  BTW, the bag is beautiful!! I have the DeManta Tote in Black with the same embossed skulls!! FAB  What are your opinions on Sara's work? I love it, but I am tired of her repeating a lot of things is all.



Someone backstage on twitter just mentioned that there is wedge boots!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sorry - I meant 2003 Shipwreck - I loved the birds from 2007 "Isabella Blow", but the tattered lace of 2003 fascinates me.

 I had to (poor me, how I suffer) run through the stills of both runway productions...

I like Sarah, and she has the McQueen feel.  But, I haven't seen the compelling flashes of genius.  They might be coming - Lee also had some dry spells of technical excellence - but I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> Someone backstage on twitter just mentioned that there is wedge boots!



...........................................I think I just flat lined!! There are most out there that love wedges, but it just isn't my cup of tea. I hope it is only one or two pairs of wedges in this show. They better look like nothing I have ever seen before. SS 2003 was the Shipwreck "Irere" collection, and 2007 was the Salem Witch collection, IIRC.

I just saw your post about the mixup.


----------



## 318Platinum

Vintage Leather said:


> Sorry - I meant 2003 Shipwreck - I loved the birds from 2007 "Isabella Blow", but the tattered lace of 2003 fascinates me.
> 
> I had to (poor me, how I suffer) run through the stills of both runway productions...
> 
> I like Sarah, and she has the McQueen feel.  But, I haven't seen the compelling flashes of genius.  They might be coming - Lee also had some dry spells of technical excellence - but I'm tired of waiting.



I think she is playing extremely too safe for my taste!! 15 years of working so closely with someone can really rub off on you, so I think it is in her, but either she or Gucci Group wants her to appeal to the masses.


----------



## Biscuit14

Wedges on the first look!


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> Wedges on the first look!


----------



## Biscuit14

Yeah it appears that's all there is!


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> Yeah it appears that's all there is!
> 
> View attachment 1631099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631100



from looking at these photos, i'm over it! this looks EXACTLY like SS 2012!!!!!


----------



## Biscuit14

I thought Sarah would get better as time went on especially since spring/summer 2012
is my favourite of her collections to date but this collection is hideous!


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:
			
		

> Sorry - I meant 2003 Shipwreck - I loved the birds from 2007 "Isabella Blow", but the tattered lace of 2003 fascinates me.
> 
> I had to (poor me, how I suffer) run through the stills of both runway productions...
> 
> I like Sarah, and she has the McQueen feel.  But, I haven't seen the compelling flashes of genius.  They might be coming - Lee also had some dry spells of technical excellence - but I'm tired of waiting.



I thought you had the collection dates mixed up  la Dame Blue was a beautiful collection I loved the feather dresses


----------



## jamamcg

From the pictures I have seen via here and twitter. I quite like it especially the visors I'll need to watch the collection when it's uploaded to McQueen site. It's getting me all excited as next week I'm presenting three looks in a fashion show


----------



## 318Platinum

How do we all feel about the Heel-less boots/booties? I am rather liking them to my amazement Not sure if I want fur on them, though. It seems like a lot to keep up. Thoughts?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> How do we all feel about the Heel-less boots/booties? I am rather liking them to my amazement Not sure if I want fur on them, though. It seems like a lot to keep up. Thoughts?



Oooh they sound interesting I'll have to check them out


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I don't know why I keep mentioning it! I guess it's because I haven't taken it out lately and I saw it two days ago in my closet.  Yes, the embroidery is beyond impeccable!! I have ALWAYS found embroidery to be so tacky, but McQueen does it in a way that is the complete opposite!!! I didn't even think that was possible. Do you know what time the show will start?
> 
> Nevermind, I found out the time. I will just look at the Photowall on Style.com when the show starts.



when i was in London i was looking at some of the A/W 2011 pieces and the embroidery is just so detailed it was amazing to see how it was all done. may i ask what do you find tacky about embroidery?


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> when i was in London i was looking at some of the A/W 2011 pieces and the embroidery is just so detailed it was amazing to see how it was all done. may i ask what do you find tacky about embroidery?



No, growing up, I used to find embellishments and embroidery on dresses, jackets and such really ugly, too much and tacky because of the quality of it all. Which McQueen, it is the complete opposite! I am in LOVE with their embroidery and embellishment skills. McQueen shone a whole different and brighter light on my feelings toward embroidery! ;-D I will post photos of the boots in a minute.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> No, growing up, I used to find embellishments and embroidery on dresses, jackets and such really ugly, too much and tacky because of the quality of it all. Which McQueen, it is the complete opposite! I am in LOVE with their embroidery and embellishment skills. McQueen shone a whole different and brighter light on my feelings toward embroidery! ;-D I will post photos of the boots in a minute.



No i was just wondering as i'm an embroiderer and just wanted to know so i don't make my stuff tacky


----------



## 318Platinum

Here are the boots. Sorry it took so long. I got caught up folding/washing clothes and making tacos as we speak!! :heat: YUM! What do you think ?

(All photos taken from style.com)


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Here are the boots. Sorry it took so long. I got caught up folding/washing clothes and making tacos as we speak!! :heat: YUM! What do you think ?
> 
> (All photos taken from style.com)



I like the White ones. They are a wee bit like the Nina Ricci ones from a few seasons ago


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I like the White ones. They are a wee bit like the Nina Ricci ones from a few seasons ago



Yeah, I noticed that, but at the same time, I always wanted a pair of boots like these, so I was thinking about these. I am loving them, but because they are like the Nina Ricci boots, it kinda puts me off of them.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that, but at the same time, I always wanted a pair of boots like these, so I was thinking about these. I am loving them, but because they are like the Nina Ricci boots, it kinda puts me off of them.



I think these are much nicer than the Nina ricci ones and more wearable


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I think these are much nicer than the Nina ricci ones and more wearable



That is what I was thinking. I can really see myself wearing these. I need to see the runway vid ASAP! While I like over the top, I'm not quite ready for a shoe like that, other than the Armadillo, or any other shoe from Plato's Atlantis! I am ready to rock a P.A. Shoe in a heartbeat! I make a strong exception for those. I really like this boot. I hope they post the vid either tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Biscuit14

Here's a video for the time being until McQueen put up a higher quality one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKFoC7mCzqY&feature=player_embedded

Also WWD said that the commercial collection is alot better so I'm looking forward to seeing how she has translated this collection to something more wearable.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> Here's a video for the time being until McQueen put up a higher quality one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKFoC7mCzqY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Also WWD said that the commercial collection is alot better so I'm looking forward to seeing how she has translated this collection to something more wearable.



I just saw the runway vid on mcqueen.com. I HATE HATE that they used a black wood floor, as you can't see ANY of the black shoes, and the last look is COMPLETELY invisible because it is black, so it drowns with all of the other black surrounding it! The first few looks look just like one another, except it is different styles, same material and color scheme (I have no idea why she did that). I really don't see how a lot of these dresses give you Autumn/ Winter, other than the Mongolian Lamb or Goat fur, It gives me SS 2012. The shoes, on the other hand, give me Winter, BUT they are All some form of wedge! They are all Heel less, but I can live with that. I am DIYING at this point for a stiletto on the McQueen runway! The Knee-high and Ankle Boots do intrigue me, as I have secretly wanted a pair like this for a long while now. We will see what the future holds for me from this collection. I can guarantee it's not any of the RTW! :no-good: The pieces are wearable, IMO, but I don't want to wear them, if that makes any sense. I really would love to see the closing look, as it looks like a mermaid type of gown. It may have been the best look on there, IMO.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I just saw the runway vid on mcqueen.com. I HATE HATE that they used a black wood floor, as you can't see ANY of the black shoes, and the last look is COMPLETELY invisible because it is black, so it drowns with all of the other black surrounding it! The first few looks look just like one another, except it is different styles, same material and color scheme (I have no idea why she did that). I really don't see how a lot of these dresses give you Autumn/ Winter, other than the Mongolian Lamb or Goat fur, It gives me SS 2012. The shoes, on the other hand, give me Winter, BUT they are All some form of wedge! They are all Heel less, but I can live with that. I am DIYING at this point for a stiletto on the McQueen runway! The Knee-high and Ankle Boots do intrigue me, as I have secretly wanted a pair like this for a long while now. We will see what the future holds for me from this collection. I can guarantee it's not any of the RTW! :no-good: The pieces are wearable, IMO, but I don't want to wear them, if that makes any sense. I really would love to see the closing look, as it looks like a mermaid type of gown. It may have been the best look on there, IMO.



The last look is like a fitted dress but then fishtails out at the bottom. Made from feathers with a structured cape style top its very beautiful


----------



## Biscuit14

This is the best picture I can find of the final dress!
I would like to see what the top of the dress looks like without the cape.


----------



## Biscuit14

Here's some pictures from twitter of stuff from the showrooms.


----------



## Biscuit14




----------



## Vintage Leather

I can imagine the Duchess of Cambridge wearing several pieces from the collection - but I can't imagine them on Daphne Guinness :wondering


----------



## Biscuit14

Vintage Leather said:


> I can imagine the Duchess of Cambridge wearing several pieces from the collection - but I can't imagine them on Daphne Guinness :wondering



I am of the complete opposite mind of you. I can't imagine Kate wearing these at all but can imagine someone like Daphne and Lady Gaga loving them.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> This is the best picture I can find of the final dress!
> I would like to see what the top of the dress looks like without the cape.
> 
> View attachment 1632218





Biscuit14 said:


> View attachment 1632257
> 
> 
> View attachment 1632258



LOVE the last look. Thank you for posting the pic, *Biscuit*! I agree, I also want to see what it looks like without the cape as well. Those bags are yummy, and that red frock that the model is wearing at the showroom is yummy as well. My belt can really dress it up even more! There were a few models that I thought look just like Lady Gaga. LOL, you know both women will be wearing pieces from the runway really soon. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> I am of the complete opposite mind of you. I can't imagine Kate wearing these at all but can imagine someone like Daphne and Lady Gaga loving them.



I agree with you  Daphne guinness and Gaga i can see in this collection especially the last three looks in the show. Kate could pull off some of the looks in the pre fall collection but none of the runway looks of this collection


----------



## Biscuit14

Red Carpet Fashion Awards has put up a lot of pictures from showroom.

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2012/03/09/alexander-mcqueen-fall-2012-resee/ 

The more I see of the collection, the more I am starting to warm to it. I don't hate it as much as I first did.


----------



## Perfect Day

Vintage Leather said:
			
		

> I can imagine the Duchess of Cambridge wearing several pieces from the collection - but I can't imagine them on Daphne Guinness :wondering



Yes, I see your point. Kate would look great in some of those pieces.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> Red Carpet Fashion Awards has put up a lot of pictures from showroom.
> 
> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2012/03/09/alexander-mcqueen-fall-2012-resee/
> 
> The more I see of the collection, the more I am starting to warm to it. I don't hate it as much as I first did.



Yes, I am loving it, but more the accessories and commercial than some of the runway looks. The boots I am lusting over. I need a price, STAT!!  Thank you for posting this link, *Biscuit*! I was looking for showroom pics ALL DAY yesterday, and couldn't find anything! I think i'm losing my search skills.


----------



## jamamcg

so happy the McQueen jackets that i won on ebay finally turned up two months after they were posted. more pieces for my archive


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> so happy the McQueen jackets that i won on ebay finally turned up two months after they were posted. more pieces for my archive




OH MY GOODNESS!!!! These are so FAB and HOTT!!! I am totally jealy of you right now! CONGRATS on these amazing pieces!! WHat sizes are they and what collections are they from?? WOW at 2 months!! I am happy that they finally arrived safe and sound! Great additions!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!! These are so FAB and HOTT!!! I am totally jealy of you right now! CONGRATS on these amazing pieces!! WHat sizes are they and what collections are they from?? WOW at 2 months!! I am happy that they finally arrived safe and sound! Great additions!!



thank you   they got lost in the post and the post office said they were being sent back to the sender so we got a full refund and then they showed. to be kind we paid again for them. 

the leather one (first one) is from s/s 2010 its an unfinished sample

and the second one is from s/s 2012
detail from jacket


----------



## Divealicious

jamamcg said:


> so happy the McQueen jackets that i won on ebay finally turned up two months after they were posted. more pieces for my archive



LOVE the leather jacket! Happy for you they didn't really get lost after all


----------



## jamamcg

Divealicious said:


> LOVE the leather jacket! Happy for you they didn't really get lost after all



THANK YOU  i guess you are right, mabe they just wanted to take the long journey to me. that has happened before and in the outcome i got a free pair of Louis Vuitton trousers


----------



## Biscuit14

There is a new McQueen website up!

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/alexandermcqueen/en_GB


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey - looks like they now ship worldwide!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh blimy, I'm not loving the website - I'm faffing around trying to see stuff. It's like the new Vuitton website, flash is getting in the way of seeing stuff!!


----------



## jamamcg

another new item to add to my McQueen collection
Plato's Atlantis collection invitation(hologram)


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> another new item to add to my McQueen collection
> Plato's Atlantis collection invitation(hologram)



That's amazing! I don't think I've seen it before. It's hard to come across pictures of the invitations, the only one I remember seeing was S/S 2008.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> That's amazing! I don't think I've seen it before. It's hard to come across pictures of the invitations, the only one I remember seeing was S/S 2008.



I've seen that one as well, its really beautiful Isabella blow riding a (winged)horse drawn chariot to heaven. iv also seen the one for A/W 2008 (The Girl Who Lived in The Tree) which is carved from wood which is amazing. i also have the invitation for S/S 2009 its the same hologram as the cover of the Savage beauty book


----------



## Vintage Leather

This blog has images from the McQueen-Tim Burton invitation, Fall '02
http://latehighheels.manuluize.com/alexander-mcqueen-fashion-show-invitation


----------



## bfali

OMG those invitations are amazing!!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Jamamgc*, the invitation is STUNNING!!! Congrats on the find! :happy dance: While we are on Plato's Atlantis, I do have a new addition to my McQueen collection that I would like to share with you all. I haven't seen anyone with it and I have wanted this since I saw it in the press photos and lookbook from Plato's Atlantis and now, it is mine!! I just want to share it with you all and I hope you like.


*Silver Sea Urchin Cuff - SS 2010 Plato's Atlantis*


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Jamamgc, the invitation is STUNNING!!! Congrats on the find! :happy dance: While we are on Plato's Atlantis, I do have a new addition to my McQueen collection that I would like to share with you all. I haven't seen anyone with it and I have wanted this since I saw it in the press photos and lookbook from Plato's Atlantis and now, it is mine!! I just want to share it with you all and I hope you like.
> 
> Silver Sea Urchin Cuff - SS 2010 Plato's Atlantis



Oh wow the sea urchin cuff is amazing I remember looking at it on the liberty website the day after McQueens passing I was going to buy the ring version of it as a memorial to him but my card was not accepted . Congratulations 
Was it a eBay find????


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi Ladies !

Press sample dress just popped up on eBay - it's the golden tulip version of the red poppy dress that Mila Kunis wore last award season. And unlike most ready-to-wear stuff, this one was actually worked on by Sarah Burton. Seems like a real collector's item so I thought I'd let the McQueen lovers know. Anyone have a McQueen themed wedding planned? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330703197878?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_48065wt_1344


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Oh wow the sea urchin cuff is amazing I remember looking at it on the liberty website the day after McQueens passing I was going to buy the ring version of it as a memorial to him but my card was not accepted . Congratulations
> Was it a eBay find????



Thank you, Hunni. Yes, it was a Bay find. I didn't know there was a ring until I did research on it before I bought it and saw the ring. Even if I found the ring, it wouldn't be in my size. I don't know why the pics came out like they did, but it looks SO much better IRL! Sadly, I had to send my Chanel Cuff back that I bought earlier this year, and when I came across this, I was like, I got to get it! No questions about it. I would have preferred the gold spiney cuff, but this is what I found. I still wanted one or the other, so it was perfect! I only have one hang up about the cuff. It's not secure at all, and I REALLY have to be careful when I wear it because the wrong wrist movement and it is off before you know it! I hate the clasp with a passion.


----------



## bfali

HOLY !!!! *318Platinum*!!!  You have been able to get some of the most amazing pieces!!!  WOW.  amazing.  AMAZING.  amazing.  That is a stunning piece to add to your collection.


----------



## mcq

Omg Platinum you have some fab new pieces! Congrats!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thanks, Bfail and McQ! I do appreciate those kind words. I have been very fortunate and blessed to be able to find these pieces and to buy them as well. Believe it or not, I have missed out on A LOT of McQueen that I wanted, but because of my love for shoes, my collection is still missing things that I really wanted. I actually wore the cuff out on St. Paddy's Day and it stayed on all night long! I was dancing and everything, so I am proud to say that even though the clasp is funky, it still works! ;-D


----------



## bfali

Hey guys- So I wanted to share a couple of items that I wore today (they are a bit older, but still beautiful!!).  I added a few more photographs to my new blog (yes, I am trying to get people to look at/follow my new blog that I started this week!!  hehe).  Let me know what you guys think!!  
http://afashionfiles.blogspot.com/


----------



## 318Platinum

bfali said:


> Hey guys- So I wanted to share a couple of items that I wore today (they are a bit older, but still beautiful!!).  I added a few more photographs to my new blog (yes, I am trying to get people to look at/follow my new blog that I started this week!!  hehe).  Let me know what you guys think!!
> http://afashionfiles.blogspot.com/



OMG, I LOVE it!!! You look incredible here, and those accessories are FAB!! I wanted that bracelet, but I passed. I wish I didn't now!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, I LOVE it!!! You look incredible here, and those accessories are FAB!! I wanted that bracelet, but I passed. I wish I didn't now!



HAHA now you have something to hunt down to add to your collection 

Yesterday I won two McQueen items off of eBay I will post pictures when they arrive


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> HAHA now you have something to hunt down to add to your collection
> 
> Yesterday I won two McQueen items off of eBay I will post pictures when they arrive



LOL, I know right? It NEVER ends with me! I saw the McQueen Clutch that I want IRL over the weekend, and it is TDF!!! It worries me, though because of all the Paillettes that cover it. My boutique also had the matching belt as well, so I was in HEAVEN, but I didn't leave with them. :shame: I can't wait to see your new purchases, *Jamamcg*! I will have to be o an EXTREME ban after this purchase I will make today! ANOTHER pair of shoes!! LOL Also, I have some very bad news on the AW 2012 Runway Boots. :town:


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LOL, I know right? It NEVER ends with me! I saw the McQueen Clutch that I want IRL over the weekend, and it is TDF!!! It worries me, though because of all the Paillettes that cover it. My boutique also had the matching belt as well, so I was in HEAVEN, but I didn't leave with them. :shame: I can't wait to see your new purchases, Jamamcg! I will have to be o an EXTREME ban after this purchase I will make today! ANOTHER pair of shoes!! LOL Also, I have some very bad news on the AW 2012 Runway Boots. :town:



I like that clutch I only saw two that I liked out of all the ones designed for this collection that was one of them the other was the black and White half and half beaded one. I think I might know the bad news about the AW 2012 boots. Are they show only??


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I like that clutch I only saw two that I liked out of all the ones designed for this collection that was one of them the other was the black and White half and half beaded one. I think I might know the bad news about the AW 2012 boots. Are they show only??



Okay, here's the skinny about the boots: The knee-highs are "Show Only" and the ankle, which is what I decided to aim for in the beginning, even though I do love the knee-high, can not be made in the size that I need, which is ridic since it would be bespoke, but I guess they can only do clothing? So, what this tells me is that I will NEVER own a McQueen shoe that is my size! Currently, the only boot going into production is the black with Mink ankle, which is retailed at $9,800 approximately. Oh well, It wasn't meant to be. I tried


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the skinny about the boots: The knee-highs are "Show Only" and the ankle, which is what I decided to aim for in the beginning, even though I do love the knee-high, can not be made in the size that I need, which is ridic since it would be bespoke, but I guess they can only do clothing? So, what this tells me is that I will NEVER own a McQueen shoe that is my size! Currently, the only boot going into production is the black with Mink ankle, which is retailed at $9,800 approximately. Oh well, It wasn't meant to be. I tried



Thats such a shame I don't understand why they have stopped custom making shoes as they will be loosing out on clientele. $9,800 for a pair of boots jeeze that's spensive  I always hate when pieces are show only as they are always the nicest pieces.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Thats such a shame I don't understand why they have stopped custom making shoes as they will be loosing out on clientele. $9,800 for a pair of boots jeeze that's spensive  I always hate when pieces are show only as they are always the nicest pieces.



Yes. It can be made, but only in sizes that they normally do, which is pointless if you are already going to get the boot in stores, you know? It's crazy, but it is what it is and it's fine, I guess. Even if they would make my size, I'm not paying that! I might as well see if a Plato's Atlantis shoe could be made at that price! Lol


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yes. It can be made, but only in sizes that they normally do, which is pointless if you are already going to get the boot in stores, you know? It's crazy, but it is what it is and it's fine, I guess. Even if they would make my size, I'm not paying that! I might as well see if a Plato's Atlantis shoe could be made at that price! Lol



It would probably be cheaper HA. I remember someone started a thread asking about where they could get the platos atlantis shoes and I answered them saying they should contact McQueen directly. But I never heard anything back from that person if they did it or not . Who is it that you contact about McQueen pieces???


----------



## bfali

*318Platinum*- Thanks so much for the kind words about my bracelet/look.  I love your opinion, as you are the McQ Queen of this forum!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> It would probably be cheaper HA. I remember someone started a thread asking about where they could get the platos atlantis shoes and I answered them saying they should contact McQueen directly. But I never heard anything back from that person if they did it or not . Who is it that you contact about McQueen pieces???





bfali said:


> *318Platinum*- Thanks so much for the kind words about my bracelet/look.  I love your opinion, as you are the McQ Queen of this forum!!!



*Jamamcg*, I have a FAB SA at the boutique in LV. If you need her info, PM me. I doubt if any of the PA shoes can be made to order. She didn't seem too confident that they could, but she said if I was seriously considering them, she would definitely inquire. The worst the atelier could say is no. I also got in touch with a woman at the McQueen HQ in London and she said anything can me made in theory, so that wasn't a definite answer, but basically, i'm guessing if you have the funds, it can be made? well, not in a 42 obviously!  at least I don't have to stress over it anymore. 

*Bfail*, you are way too kind with those words! It's very sweet of you to say, but I feel as if I haven't acheived McQueen greatness just yet. I sell have a LONG way to go. I know Jamamcg has some FAB pieces. I do have a few McQueen that I have never posted, but it's only because it's like slacks, and pants. I am just glad that my opinion is valued.  I personally feel like you can't go wrong with McQueen, and you are definitely working it in that photo! I had on my PA Sea Urchin Cuff while I was shopping in Dallas over the weekend, and I got stopped so many times because so many people were wowed by it! It truly is stunning in person!


----------



## jamamcg

One of my McQueen winnings from eBay


----------



## kdo

Love it -- I really like the color way!  Congrats!



jamamcg said:


> One of my McQueen winnings from eBay


----------



## jamamcg

My other eBay win 
Alexander McQueen jeans from A/W 2000
They were designed with the rips and patches


----------



## jamamcg

WON another McQueen item on ebay 

will post a photo when it arrives


----------



## jamamcg

Got a very early birthday present today, unfortunately i wont get it till just before my birthday. so i will post a picture from online of what i got





i didnt realize that there is a hidden skull on the tongue of the shoe 
I cant wait to wear them


----------



## Cacciatrice

I need help, please! I'm a huge McQueen fan and I really want to buy this bag!!
I just want to know if it's good or not..please..


Name: Alexander Mcqueen Bag handbag Sac beige nude
Seller: nesrine13
#: 270947697808
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/270947697808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_573wt_1098


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Got a very early birthday present today, unfortunately i wont get it till just before my birthday. so i will post a picture from online of what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt realize that there is a hidden skull on the tongue of the shoe
> I cant wait to wear them





jamamcg said:


> WON another McQueen item on ebay
> 
> will post a photo when it arrives





jamamcg said:


> My other eBay win
> Alexander McQueen jeans from A/W 2000
> They were designed with the rips and patches





jamamcg said:


> One of my McQueen winnings from eBay



WOW!!! You have been a really busy bee!! Great new additions, *Jamamcg*! I can't wait to see your new EBay win, and I hope you post some Mods of you wearing those shoes! They're hott!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! You have been a really busy bee!! Great new additions, *Jamamcg*! I can't wait to see your new EBay win, and I hope you post some Mods of you wearing those shoes! They're hott!



i know i have HAHAHA unfortunately i wont be able to post a mod shot untill August as thats when i will get them  i dont think i can wait that long.
ill post a picture of my new ebay win from my phone, but i am warning everyone as it image is a bit explicit a didnt realise what it was until it arrived


----------



## jamamcg

WARNING explicit image classic McQueen 
My new eBay win


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> i know i have HAHAHA unfortunately i wont be able to post a mod shot untill August as thats when i will get them  i dont think i can wait that long.
> ill post a picture of my new ebay win from my phone, but i am warning everyone as it image is a bit explicit a didnt realise what it was until it arrived



LOL, OMG, August!? Is that when your birthday is? That is a LONG time, but it will get here quicker than you can imagine. As far as the EBay purchase goes, I LOVE it! I think it's very different! Congrats on that beautiful shirt!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> LOL, OMG, August!? Is that when your birthday is? That is a LONG time, but it will get here quicker than you can imagine. As far as the EBay purchase goes, I LOVE it! I think it's very different! Congrats on that beautiful shirt!



My birthday is actually in September, but i will be on holiday then so i will get them in August. i wanted to get the tshirt as i have another one with the army man print on it and this one had embroidery on it as well so i thought it was a bit more special  didnt realise it was a Kama sutra image. HAHAHAHA. 
i like your avatar image are they a new.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> My birthday is actually in September, but i will be on holiday then so i will get them in August. i wanted to get the tshirt as i have another one with the army man print on it and this one had embroidery on it as well so i thought it was a bit more special  didnt realise it was a Kama sutra image. HAHAHAHA.
> i like your avatar image are they a new.



LOL, thats funny. My birthday is in October! Are we both Libras?  You do have quite the collection, and everything is exquisite! Thank you so much for the avatar compliment! Yes, they are new. I was going to put that towards my McQueen boots, but since they can't make my size............I went with a CL 20Ans shoe that I have wanted before they came out. They are TDF in person and easily my FAV. pair of shoes that I own! The woman is embroidered on the shirt? That's is special. NICE!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> LOL, thats funny. My birthday is in October! Are we both Libras?  You do have quite the collection, and everything is exquisite! Thank you so much for the avatar compliment! Yes, they are new. I was going to put that towards my McQueen boots, but since they can't make my size............I went with a CL 20Ans shoe that I have wanted before they came out. They are TDF in person and easily my FAV. pair of shoes that I own! The woman is embroidered on the shirt? That's is special. NICE!



Im a Virgo. My birthday is at the very beginning of September, but because of the shift that happened last year i am now apparently an aries i think?????? but im still a typical Virgo HAHAHA and im going to stick with it . thank you i am quite proud of my collection, but your collection is full of spectacular pieces i wish i could track down special items like you can . that still annoys me that they wont make a pair of shoes in your size  the army man is printed on the tshirt and the woman is all embroidered and beaded i had never seen that tshirt with the embroidery on it before.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Im a Virgo. My birthday is at the very beginning of September, but because of the shift that happened last year i am now apparently an aries i think?????? but im still a typical Virgo HAHAHA and im going to stick with it . thank you i am quite proud of my collection, but your collection is full of spectacular pieces i wish i could track down special items like you can . that still annoys me that they wont make a pair of shoes in your size  the army man is printed on the tshirt and the woman is all embroidered and beaded i had never seen that tshirt with the embroidery on it before.



Oh okay, Virgo!  I see your logic with the Virgo thing. Yes, you should be proud of your collection, as you have pieces that I had never seen before, and a BIG majority of it is from his very VERY early work. I am blessed that I find these special items, ones that I really wanted, you know. I just know that I have missed a LOT that I should have gotten, but didn't, but if it is meant to be, they will either pop up again somewhere, or I will come across it somehow. I almost bought two white tank tops. One was a black skull, completely embroidered in Chantilly Lace and beads, and the other was embroidered in silk tulle, lace, and enamel beads. They were both gorgeous, but I was unsure of the way it looked on me so I passed. While they were beautiful, I can live without them and I don't regret not getting them, so that's always a good thing for me.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Oh okay, Virgo!  I see your logic with the Virgo thing. Yes, you should be proud of your collection, as you have pieces that I had never seen before, and a BIG majority of it is from his very VERY early work. I am blessed that I find these special items, ones that I really wanted, you know. I just know that I have missed a LOT that I should have gotten, but didn't, but if it is meant to be, they will either pop up again somewhere, or I will come across it somehow. I almost bought two white tank tops. One was a black skull, completely embroidered in Chantilly Lace and beads, and the other was embroidered in silk tulle, lace, and enamel beads. They were both gorgeous, but I was unsure of the way it looked on me so I passed. While they were beautiful, I can live without them and I don't regret not getting them, so that's always a good thing for me.



i have passed on quite a lot of things too. some items that were even earlier than the items i have now . those tank tops sound nice, but if you didnt feel for them mabe your subconscious is trying to tell you that something better is coming your way   did you see on ebay the woman that was selling a collection of runway pieces for like $95,000, it has ended now (unsold) now those pieces were amazing


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> i have passed on quite a lot of things too. some items that were even earlier than the items i have now . those tank tops sound nice, but if you didnt feel for them mabe your subconscious is trying to tell you that something better is coming your way   did you see on ebay the woman that was selling a collection of runway pieces for like $95,000, it has ended now (unsold) now those pieces were amazing



No I didn't!! Do you have links?? OMG, were they TDF FAB??? OMG, I want to see. Yes, you're right about the subconscious. I really didn't need them. I try to buy pieces that I know I will wear, and I think I wouldn't ever wear those, and felt comfortable while wearing them, as I said that it just didn't look good on me. LOL

Are you talking about all of the AW 2011-2012 runway dresses and jackets?? If so, yes, I saw that. They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> No I didn't!! Do you have links?? OMG, were they TDF FAB??? OMG, I want to see. Yes, you're right about the subconscious. I really didn't need them. I try to buy pieces that I know I will wear, and I think I wouldn't ever wear those, and felt comfortable while wearing them, as I said that it just didn't look good on me. LOL
> 
> Are you talking about all of the AW 2011-2012 runway dresses and jackets?? If so, yes, I saw that. They are all absolutely gorgeous!



No it wasnt pieces from A/W 2011 - 2012

heres the link she doesnt have pictures of the actual items but pictures of the runway.
AMAZING
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220975903923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_690wt_1183


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> No it wasnt pieces from A/W 2011 - 2012
> 
> heres the link she doesnt have pictures of the actual items but pictures of the runway.
> AMAZING
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220975903923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_690wt_1183



WOW!! The Snowflake dress is what I want! HOTT!! I wonder why the seller didn't just take pics of all of the actual items? Thats really weird. if I am going to spend any kind of money over the internet, I better see ALL actual items! Everything is beautiful, though. Thanks for the link.  Can I just buy one of the corsets?? LOL


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> WOW!! The Snowflake dress is what I want! HOTT!! I wonder why the seller didn't just take pics of all of the actual items? Thats really weird. if I am going to spend any kind of money over the internet, I better see ALL actual items! Everything is beautiful, though. Thanks for the link.  Can I just buy one of the corsets?? LOL



That dress and the Kimono are the best. i dont understand why some people dont post pictures of the actual item it makes me very weary about buying items i also dont like it when someone puts up for sale an item and they put a runway photo of an item that looks nothing like the actual garment being sold you could probably contact them and see if they will sell the items separately


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> That dress and the Kimono are the best. i dont understand why some people dont post pictures of the actual item it makes me very weary about buying items i also dont like it when someone puts up for sale an item and they put a runway photo of an item that looks nothing like the actual garment being sold you could probably contact them and see if they will sell the items separately



EXACTLY!! The Kimono is EVERYTHING!! I totally agree. They will post a photo of something that is totally different from the runway look, saying that its the same thing. I just keep it moving to the next item. It makes no sense. You're trying to sell something. Go the extra mile (Which, you should anyways) and take actual photos of the item, and if you have one, put it on a mannequin as well. take detailed shots of certain areas of the item. It's crazy. I think that is why I don't have more items because of sellers and their lack of detail when it comes to the selling of their items.


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey - another October birthday here (though I'm the end, so Scorpio for me)

jamamcg - your new stuff is wonderful, I especially like the t-shirt! I always wonder if I'm bidding against you - I've had no luck recently on ebay - lost a couple of Altantis bits the last month or so, which was gutting. 

You're both right about people not posting good enough pics. It's always a gamble with ebay, so if you have the confidence of seeing as many pics as possible, it always helps. 

Just got back from Venice/Milano - and I missed the McQueen store in Milan!! Fab trip though - funny stuff happens travelling. 

Anyhoo - back now, so fingers crossed I'll be a bit luckier with Ebay!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> EXACTLY!! The Kimono is EVERYTHING!! I totally agree. They will post a photo of something that is totally different from the runway look, saying that its the same thing. I just keep it moving to the next item. It makes no sense. You're trying to sell something. Go the extra mile (Which, you should anyways) and take actual photos of the item, and if you have one, put it on a mannequin as well. take detailed shots of certain areas of the item. It's crazy. I think that is why I don't have more items because of sellers and their lack of detail when it comes to the selling of their items.



sometimes tho thats how you get a bargain  i got a vintage McQueen tshirt for £5 because of a very bad photo and very little information i could just make out the label as the old label through the blurriness, but i took a chance i would rather be safe and know what i was getting


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey - another October birthday here (though I'm the end, so Scorpio for me)
> 
> jamamcg - your new stuff is wonderful, I especially like the t-shirt! I always wonder if I'm bidding against you - I've had no luck recently on ebay - lost a couple of Altantis bits the last month or so, which was gutting.
> 
> You're both right about people not posting good enough pics. It's always a gamble with ebay, so if you have the confidence of seeing as many pics as possible, it always helps.
> 
> Just got back from Venice/Milano - and I missed the McQueen store in Milan!! Fab trip though - funny stuff happens travelling.
> 
> Anyhoo - back now, so fingers crossed I'll be a bit luckier with Ebay!



i always worry about that bidding against a fellow Purse forumer HAHAHA and i also worry if i get outbid on something and it shows up on here, i dont know what i would do  HEHEHEHE what Atlantis pieces were you going for ??????


----------



## jamamcg

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEXANDER+MCQUEEN/dept/women/tskay/B84CE7A2/rr/1/cod10/34255550EN/sts/sr_women80

isn't it amazing


----------



## gunsandbanjos

jamamcg said:


> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEXANDER+MCQUEEN/dept/women/tskay/B84CE7A2/rr/1/cod10/34255550EN/sts/sr_women80
> 
> isn't it amazing



Holy smokes that is stunning!!! Too bad I'm a short as$.


----------



## jamamcg

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?isEditorial=false&index=0&masterId=cat10230739&itemId=prod144680151&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat10230739cat25930736&parentId=cat25930736

OH MY


----------



## bfali

Omg that dress from Neimans... Im drooling over!!!


----------



## jamamcg

My new eBay win ( sorry if I bid against you) early Alexander McQueen embroidered tshirt  the embroidery is on the front and back of the tshirt


----------



## r6girl2005

I can picture Florence Welch in that!! 



jamamcg said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...19cat10230739cat25930736&parentId=cat25930736
> 
> OH MY



Looks amazing!



jamamcg said:


> My new eBay win ( sorry if I bid against you) early Alexander McQueen embroidered tshirt  the embroidery is on the front and back of the tshirt


----------



## Bethc

I'm so excited for my new purchase!  I just wanted to share!


----------



## *MJ*

Bethc said:
			
		

> I'm so excited for my new purchase!  I just wanted to share!



Gorgeous clutch!! Congrats Bethc!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Love the texture, congrats!!



Bethc said:


> I'm so excited for my new purchase! I just wanted to share!


----------



## Bethc

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous clutch!! Congrats Bethc!!





r6girl2005 said:


> Love the texture, congrats!!



Thank you!  Apparently, Saks has a few LE pieces.  This one, a gold version and then leather purple and green versions.  They're up on their website, very pretty!


----------



## *MJ*

Bethc said:


> Thank you! Apparently, Saks has a few LE pieces. This one, a gold version and then leather purple and green versions. They're up on their website, very pretty!


 
Ooh, really? Off to look at them!!


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know when the miami store will open?


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> does anyone know when the miami store will open?



I was told in May, but it may be late May due to construction! I thought it would be later in the year, but I guess not.


----------



## Bethc

New pics... Loving the colors!!


----------



## gymangel812

318Platinum said:


> I was told in May, but it may be late May due to construction! I thought it would be later in the year, but I guess not.


ooh i hope it is then, i am going to be in miami at the end of the month.


----------



## 318Platinum

Congrats on the new additions to this thread, they are amazing!!!  Keep 'em coming!!!!b


----------



## Biscuit14

The Fall lookbook is finally up!

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/alexandermcqueen/experience/latest/AAA,en_GB,sf.html


----------



## jamamcg

There is a program here in the UK called Four Rooms it's about people trying to sell art and collectibles to art dealers and a woman went on with some McQueen pieces from what I guess they were priced between £100 and £400 and she sold them to one of the dealers for £12,000 and after another dealer offered her £15,000


----------



## poppers986

Insane! They must have Brenda from his earlier collections.


----------



## 318Platinum

poppers986 said:


> Insane! They must have Brenda from his earlier collections.



Who is Brenda?


----------



## poppers986

318Platinum said:


> Who is Brenda?



Lol, sorry, autocorrect! I meant this must have been from his earlier collection.


----------



## 318Platinum

poppers986 said:
			
		

> Lol, sorry, autocorrect! I meant this must have been from his earlier collection.



Lol, oh okay. Maybe it is from earlier. I wonder what items were sold? I would love to see photos.


----------



## Kathleen37

I saw that and was gobsmaked to be honest. I wondered if she was that ebay seller (can't think of the name at the moment, but they sell lots of studio stuff) as she said she had over a hundred pieces. One of the ones on there was a mock up of the tartan Sarah Jessica Parker dress. And one of the others looked like one of the feathers print, which I thought was Sarah Burton? Couldn't be sure though, had a cat fight (literally) incident while it was on so trying to break that up while trying to watch the telly.... I wouldn't have spent £12 grand on them, there were only about 4 or 5? (jamamcg, can you remember?) and they were definately all works in progress. None that were spectacular. She didn't say, or I didn't hear, how she got them? Did anyone ask when they were talking to her? They're usually all about the provenance of items...


----------



## Kathleen37

Here, not sure if you can download the episode, but you may be able to download the clip of the McQueen dresses as they have a bit of that seperately?

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/four-rooms/episode-guide/series-2/episode-7


----------



## Biscuit14

Kathleen37 said:


> I saw that and was gobsmaked to be honest. I wondered if she was that ebay seller (can't think of the name at the moment, but they sell lots of studio stuff) as she said she had over a hundred pieces. One of the ones on there was a mock up of the tartan Sarah Jessica Parker dress. And one of the others looked like one of the feathers print, which I thought was Sarah Burton? Couldn't be sure though, had a cat fight (literally) incident while it was on so trying to break that up while trying to watch the telly.... I wouldn't have spent £12 grand on them, there were only about 4 or 5? (jamamcg, can you remember?) and they were definately all works in progress. None that were spectacular. She didn't say, or I didn't hear, how she got them? Did anyone ask when they were talking to her? They're usually all about the provenance of items...



There was 5 and apparently she bought them straight from the studio. My first thought too was that she was the ebay seller.
The dealer said they were worth alot of money because McQueen had touched them and that all the pencil markings were his but I struggle to believe this. Apart from the Sarah Jessica Parker dress I think they were more likely made by interns especially since I'm sure I read that he only really worked on the catwalk pieces and none of the dresses appeared to be anything that would appear on the catwalk to me.


----------



## poppers986

318Platinum said:


> Lol, oh okay. Maybe it is from earlier. I wonder what items were sold? I would love to see photos.



Yeah especially if they were similar pieces to what was on display at the Met, I could def. see them going for that much


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh, man. No comparison with the Met stuff. I agree with biscuit. Doubtful if even stuff he would have seen - really scruffy and unfinished.


----------



## Biscuit14

Here are some screen caps of the dresses.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> There was 5 and apparently she bought them straight from the studio. My first thought too was that she was the ebay seller.
> The dealer said they were worth alot of money because McQueen had touched them and that all the pencil markings were his but I struggle to believe this. Apart from the Sarah Jessica Parker dress I think they were more likely made by interns especially since I'm sure I read that he only really worked on the catwalk pieces and none of the dresses appeared to be anything that would appear on the catwalk to me.



All the pieces that she had I have seen at the sample sales so I doubt her story. The seller on eBay is a guy as I have bought from him. Yeah I agree with you those pieces were probably made by interns or in house staff. McQueen only worked on runway pieces himself


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> Here are some screen caps of the dresses.



That black dress looks amazing. It looks quite like one of the dresses from a/w 2008 but a longer version


----------



## jamamcg

I wonder if any of my samples are worth a lot of money


----------



## bfali

OMG I've been gone from this thread too long!  New lovely purchases!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Bethc

A few pics from the windows at Saks...


----------



## 318Platinum

Bethc said:


> A few pics from the windows at Saks...



WOW @ *Bethc*!! These are amazing! Thanks for the pics!! I really wish I could have gotten that runway boot!


----------



## Biscuit14

Cate Blanchett wore the Fall finale dress to the MET gala.




The top of the dress isn't how I pictured it and I'm not sure what to think of it.


----------



## nidvicious

I think it's a gorgeous dress, it's just not obviously McQueen at a glance. Kind of leaves you wanting more :\


Did you see Florench Welch in McQueen as well? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I liked her look a lot better.


----------



## Biscuit14

nidvicious said:


> Did you see Florench Welch in McQueen as well?



I really didn't like that dress on the runway but at least it was somewhat more dramatic than Cate's. 
Personally I'm not a fan of Florence in McQueen in general. It just reminds me how much more feminine and ethereal Sarah has made the McQueen brand.


----------



## nidvicious

Biscuit14 said:


> I really didn't like that dress on the runway but at least it was somewhat more dramatic than Cate's.
> Personally I'm not a fan of Florence in McQueen in general. It just reminds me how much more feminine and ethereal Sarah has made the McQueen brand.


I totally see where you're coming from about Florence. I think the drama and edge will gradually come back, fingers crossed. 
I really liked the concept behind this season though.
http://www.interviewmagazine.com/fashion/sarah-burton#_ 
she talks about SS '12 around page 3


----------



## gunmetal

Anyone here into Alexander Mcqueen's menswear?


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:
			
		

> Anyone here into Alexander Mcqueen's menswear?



I so want to be, but honestly, nothing is really doing it for me other than the Men's AW 2011-2012. Now Lee's AW 2010-2011 was TDF! I hate I slept on that one!


----------



## gunmetal

I like Sarah Burton's men's footwear, not so much her menswear.

I have a pair of boots from Lee's last men's collection.

Would like to share pictures from my small collection when I get a chance to take pictures 

I'm so tempted to get this ---> http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-snake-skin-loafers/invt/am1240blk


----------



## jamamcg

gunmetal said:


> I like Sarah Burton's men's footwear, not so much her menswear.
> 
> I have a pair of boots from Lee's last men's collection.
> 
> Would like to share pictures from my small collection when I get a chance to take pictures
> 
> I'm so tempted to get this ---> http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-snake-skin-loafers/invt/am1240blk



I would love to see your collection. I started a thread for people to share their McQueen collections heres the link
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/mcqueen-collection-family-722840.html


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:


> I like Sarah Burton's men's footwear, not so much her menswear.
> 
> I have a pair of boots from Lee's last men's collection.
> 
> Would like to share pictures from my small collection when I get a chance to take pictures
> 
> I'm so tempted to get this ---> http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-snake-skin-loafers/invt/am1240blk



OH WOW!! I am a huge sucker for exotics and this is divine!!! I may need to look into this!!


----------



## gunmetal

Jamamcg, thank you for the link to that thread. I'm psyched up to take those pictures!

318Platinum, you think thats nice? Wait until you see this ---> http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-python-skin-high-top/invt/am1241blk?cm_mmc=AWIN-_-87929-_-Deeplink-_-Generic&CMP=AFC-AW&attr=87929&awc=2083_1336949739_463084e942b6949261952366d5315a89


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:


> Jamamcg, thank you for the link to that thread. I'm psyched up to take those pictures!
> 
> 318Platinum, you think thats nice? Wait until you see this ---> http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-python-skin-high-top/invt/am1241blk?cm_mmc=AWIN-_-87929-_-Deeplink-_-Generic&CMP=AFC-AW&attr=87929&awc=2083_1336949739_463084e942b6949261952366d5315a89



OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!! I DIE!!!! I have to get these!! Hopefully, that UK 9/US 10 is exactly what I need! Thanks for this eye candy! 

*"I just tried to put it in my cart and it's Sold Out!  They probably wouldn't deliver to the USA anyway because it's an Exotic. I guess I will have to search here in the states. *


----------



## gunmetal

It was actually sold out 2 days prior.

I think someone returned the UK 09 sized pair probably.

Look on the bright side. Maybe some of the scales were curling hence it was returned? Hence you avoided buying damaged goods


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:


> It was actually sold out 2 days prior.
> 
> I think someone returned the UK 09 sized pair probably.
> 
> Look on the bright side. Maybe some of the scales were curling hence it was returned? Hence you avoided buying damaged goods



True. Very true! I'm a stickler for Pristine, unless they will give me a generous discount!  I wonder if they will make the sale next month? Hmmmmm.. I may need to do some research into this. Is this shoe SS 2012?


----------



## gunmetal

I studied the SS12


----------



## gunmetal

Sorry....clicked too fast


I studied the SS12 images yesterday.

I suspect the Python loafer is part of the runway. I notice a white loafer with black edges in some of the pics..but can't tell if its Python.

The sneaker was probably general merchandise? The pattern is very similar.


----------



## jamamcg

so excited my new McQueen Jumper is arriving tomorrow


----------



## regeens

Congrats *jamamcg*! Looking forward to your photos when you get it.


----------



## gunmetal

Which jumper are you getting?


----------



## jamamcg

My jumper arrived and it's amazing  it's huge on me but I don't care.  It's from the A/W 2008 collection I will post photos tomorrow I promise


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> My jumper arrived and it's amazing  it's huge on me but I don't care.  It's from the A/W 2008 collection I will post photos tomorrow I promise



I'm going to need you to get to posting photos PRONTO!!! I can't wait to see your newest McQueen member!! ;-D Congrats


----------



## gunmetal

Sporting this today


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:
			
		

> Sporting this today



Love it!! Love the details around the zipper! ;-D


----------



## gunmetal

Will take better pictures next time. This is from the runway 

I have 3 more pairs


----------



## Biscuit14

The Fall McQ line is available to pre-order from Net-a-Porter today.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Content/McQAllProducts

I can't get over the price increase in this line.


----------



## Kathleen37

Guys, I have the hummingbird scarf, and *really* have no need of a tie, but this is a beauty:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170839114559?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another 9 hours to go. I really hope one of the gang gets her! 

(I'm soooooo tempted, but I'm in Madrid week after next so trying to get some spending money together for that and like I said, do I really *need* something else that will only ever be looked at once in a while?)


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> The Fall McQ line is available to pre-order from Net-a-Porter today.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Content/McQAllProducts
> 
> I can't get over the price increase in this line.



LMAO, I thought I was the only one!!! I'm like, "And this is supposed to be the diffusion line????" The only thing I could buy right now is the Oxblood Rabbit fur Vest!!! I told you all that McQueen's pricing has gone crazy now. All are beautiful pieces, but for those prices, i'd rather buy a runway dress from the main line!


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:


> Will take better pictures next time. This is from the runway
> 
> I have 3 more pairs



WOW!! I can't wait to see them!  I love those boots! They look great on you


----------



## jamamcg

As promised here is my new jumper. An a special bonus as you had to wait a pair of boots that I also got off of eBay no idea which collection they came from  ( sorry for the rubbish photos I had to take them with my phone)


----------



## Koca

Hey ladies and gents
i need a bit of help I'm a size 4-6 US and was wondering what size should I get this McQ Alexander McQueen dress 
should I get a size (IT40) US4 or (IT42) US6 my measurements are
34 Bust
26 Waist
38 Hip






I recently purchased the black skeleton lace Alexander McQueen dress and the IT 42(US6) was perfect 





I'm not sure about the McQ Alexander McQueen sizing????


----------



## jamamcg

This weekend I also got a pair or Press Sample shorts from men's S/S 2006 collection


----------



## Saich2

Hi wonder if anyone can help has anyone seen this dress in stock anywhere yet, they have it for pre-order with Neiman Marcus but wonder if any was in the shops. Have managed to get the purple one but looking for the bottle green. Its from Alexander McQueen Fall 2012 line thanks


----------



## Biscuit14

Saich2 said:


> Hi wonder if anyone can help has anyone seen this dress in stock anywhere yet, they have it for pre-order with Neiman Marcus but wonder if any was in the shops. Have managed to get the purple one but looking for the bottle green. Its from Alexander McQueen Fall 2012 line thanks



If it's from the fall collection I doubt anywhere will have it just now. Most places will probably get the Fall collection in after the sales so sometime in August/September usually.


----------



## gymangel812

ok guys i need some quick help making a decision between two clutches:





it will be my first mcqueen clutch. which do you all prefer?

ideally i would get both but i don't use clutches much (this would be my first and only clutch).


----------



## jamamcg

gymangel812 said:


> ok guys i need some quick help making a decision between two clutches:
> View attachment 1729271
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729272
> 
> it will be my first mcqueen clutch. which do you all prefer?
> 
> ideally i would get both but i don't use clutches much (this would be my first and only clutch).



bottom one  top one does not look nice at all


----------



## *MJ*

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> ok guys i need some quick help making a decision between two clutches:
> 
> it will be my first mcqueen clutch. which do you all prefer?
> 
> ideally i would get both but i don't use clutches much (this would be my first and only clutch).



I love the snakeskin knuckle duster!! It gets my vote!!


----------



## xlovely

gymangel812 said:


> ok guys i need some quick help making a decision between two clutches:
> View attachment 1729271
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729272
> 
> it will be my first mcqueen clutch. which do you all prefer?
> 
> ideally i would get both but i don't use clutches much (this would be my first and only clutch).


 
The barnacle is literally breathtaking, you HAVE to get it!


----------



## Saich2

Biscuit14 said:


> If it's from the fall collection I doubt anywhere will have it just now. Most places will probably get the Fall collection in after the sales so sometime in August/September usually.


 Thanks for that Biscuit.......Selfridges have the Purple one of this dress which I have bought they are not getting the bottle green one in just wonder if it was in the shops yet in the US. Thanks for your help anyway


----------



## carport

gymangel812 said:


> ok guys i need some quick help making a decision between two clutches:
> View attachment 1729271
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729272
> 
> it will be my first mcqueen clutch. which do you all prefer?
> 
> ideally i would get both but i don't use clutches much (this would be my first and only clutch).



Hi, I had an email from my SA, and the 40% off sales will begin on May 31st in the US. I believe that you could call a boutique and hold whichever clutch you choose, by leaving your credit card and shipping info. They'll ship and charge you as soon as the sale begins.

Or else, with the discounts, you could buy both!


----------



## soleilbrun

gymangel812 said:


> ok guys i need some quick help making a decision between two clutches:
> View attachment 1729271
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729272
> 
> it will be my first mcqueen clutch. which do you all prefer?
> 
> ideally i would get both but i don't use clutches much (this would be my first and only clutch).


 
I'm not a fan of the horns but for ease of use the knuckleduster is the better choice IMO.  I don't have any other similar clutch to compare but I love the easy way of carrying. I have been using my de manta clutch for the past few days and while I love it, the knuckleduster option would be appreciated at times.


----------



## gymangel812

carport said:


> Hi, I had an email from my SA, and the 40% off sales will begin on May 31st in the US. I believe that you could call a boutique and hold whichever clutch you choose, by leaving your credit card and shipping info. They'll ship and charge you as soon as the sale begins.
> 
> Or else, with the discounts, you could buy both!


i'm getting it on discount . i am def. getting the barnacle, the SA just confirmed with me. i just saw the horns irl and i wasn't a huge fan. they did feel cheapish. but i did see this one:


and i think i want it too LOL. i was trying to resist because it was a good bit more than the other two clutches. not sure if i can justify 2 clutches when i don't know how much i will use them.


----------



## xlovely

gymangel812 said:


> i'm getting it on discount . i am def. getting the barnacle, the SA just confirmed with me. i just saw the horns irl and i wasn't a huge fan. they did feel cheapish. but i did see this one:
> View attachment 1730462
> 
> and i think i want it too LOL. i was trying to resist because it was a good bit more than the other two clutches. not sure if i can justify 2 clutches when i don't know how much i will use them.


 
i love that one, have you seen this one?: http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/womenswear/purses/AAF,en_US,sc.html

my SA sent me a pic that depicts the true color, it. is. so. gorgeous. 
if you're already getting a short box consider the long one for your 2nd.


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> i love that one, have you seen this one?: http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/womenswear/purses/AAF,en_US,sc.html
> 
> my SA sent me a pic that depicts the true color, it. is. so. gorgeous.
> if you're already getting a short box consider the long one for your 2nd.



Which one is it? The link just goes to the bag page. Do you mind sharing the irl pic you have?


----------



## sylphfae

Ladies! I need help deciding between some Mcqueen skull clutches! I already have the navy velvet Britannia and adore it. I would like to add to my meagre clutch collection though! I'm deciding between the:
-Ocelot pony-hair clutch
-Python clutch
-Black sharkstooth clutch

I have a real soft-spot for leopard-print anything, and find the print very classic (for Mcqueen!) but I'm not sure how pony-hair wears. I'm really intrigued by the python because it looks so refined and unique, and love the way it looks with the hardware -but I've never owned anything in this shade, and don't know if I'll get a lot of use out of it. Do you think it's practically a neutral? Has anybody seen this in real life? The black sharkstooth is just so cool -I'm undecided between a Bottega knot or a Mcqueen skull clutch or an exotic for a black clutch (I don't have any black clutches), but I don't know if it's too similar to my navy clutch. 

I'll probably be using the clutch mostly at night, but bonus points if I can use it for day too. In terms of day/night versatility, I'm leaning towards the leopard & python. 

Any opinions would be very welcome!!

P.S. The mohawks on the skulls totally crack me up, they're hilarious!


----------



## dcblam

^^  I would go for the Ocelot Pony-Haired clutch.  
This print is totally timeless and adds a great flair to outfits, esp. during the day!
I would not worry about the "wear" on this item since it will not get heavy-duty use.
Since you have the Velvet navy, I would rule out the black sharks tooth.   

Let us know what you've decided!


----------



## 318Platinum

sylphfae said:


> Ladies! I need help deciding between some Mcqueen skull clutches! I already have the navy velvet Britannia and adore it. I would like to add to my meagre clutch collection though! I'm deciding between the:
> -Ocelot pony-hair clutch
> -Python clutch
> -Black sharkstooth clutch
> 
> I have a real soft-spot for leopard-print anything, and find the print very classic (for Mcqueen!) but I'm not sure how pony-hair wears. I'm really intrigued by the python because it looks so refined and unique, and love the way it looks with the hardware -but I've never owned anything in this shade, and don't know if I'll get a lot of use out of it. Do you think it's practically a neutral? Has anybody seen this in real life? The black sharkstooth is just so cool -I'm undecided between a Bottega knot or a Mcqueen skull clutch or an exotic for a black clutch (I don't have any black clutches), but I don't know if it's too similar to my navy clutch.
> 
> I'll probably be using the clutch mostly at night, but bonus points if I can use it for day too. In terms of day/night versatility, I'm leaning towards the leopard & python.
> 
> Any opinions would be very welcome!!
> 
> P.S. The mohawks on the skulls totally crack me up, they're hilarious!



Heads up about the Ocelot:: It is stunning, IRL! I saw it at one of my fav. boutiques and just to let you know, it comes with a strap!!! For you, that may be a plus, but I don't like straps on my clutches. It is detachable also. The pony hair is absolutely fabulous!!! Good Luck


----------



## xlovely

Ladies that have the deManta clutch, when do you wear it out? It's a little big to take out on the evenings, but too foncyponts to take out during the day. I've only used my red one out to a play and for a Valentines day dinner..


----------



## icecreamom

Can anyone please pretty-pretty please help me with the ring sizes? Comparing to YSL. If I'm a size 8 on YSL (wearing it on the middle finger) what size should I get 13 or 15?


----------



## 318Platinum

xlovely said:


> Ladies that have the deManta clutch, when do you wear it out? It's a little big to take out on the evenings, but too foncyponts to take out during the day. I've only used my red one out to a play and for a Valentines day dinner..



I was just about to post this photo of me carrying my DeManta Saturday night to an event a few days ago. Hope this helps. I have three of them, and I carry one of mine every now and then during the day.


----------



## xlovely

318Platinum said:


> I was just about to post this photo of me carrying my DeManta Saturday night to an event a few days ago. Hope this helps. I have three of them, and I carry one of mine every now and then during the day.


 
Stunning outfit! (and stunning bod ) I love this look.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I was just about to post this photo of me carrying my DeManta Saturday night to an event a few days ago. Hope this helps. I have three of them, and I carry one of mine every now and then during the day.



Wow you look amazing it's great to see( sort of) the person behind the profile . Did you see the jumper that I got???


----------



## gunmetal

318, the clutch goes well with the colour of your outfit. Yin and Yang 


Went to the MCQ store yesterday at StarHill KL. I'm not crazy about the diffusion brand, but some pieces were interesting purchases at the right price (discount hey ho hum!)

I bough 2 items from MCQ last time when it was manufactured by Sina (not sure) in Italy. I think they produced stuff for D&G too. I was impressed with the quality, solidly built, all trousers were lined at the seams, mother of pearl buttons, quality zippers and fabric that stays the same even after loads of machine washing. And the discounts were good...meaning you can a solid well designed product at Zara prices 

I went back there recently just to check out the new store (they have opened another one at a level below).

Now MCQ is made in multiple places....China, Romania, Italy and I think Turkey.

Whats interesting though, that the made in China pieces were vastly superior in terms of build quality to the others. The seams were cleaned, well cut ...very neat. Mother of pearl buttons were there...yay! And most impressively, I think the buttons were hand sewn!  The only thing i didn't like was the fabric of the wool sweaters. Seems a bit thin to me...but then again...my country is bloody warm!

You can tell because there's a shank behind each button. Of course, I have heard that there's a machine that can actually fake a shank, but it does look hand sewn to me.

The ones made in Romania/ Turkey...plastic buttons...and machine sewn bah! But the fabric quality was good. And they had that interesting bird print shirt which was done well...much better then the overpriced Givenchy t-shirt mania-->http://www.mrporter.com/product/181017

The ones made in Italy, I'm sorry to say...that their quality were a mixed bag. Some of the wool sweaters seem solid, but the trousers were poorly made...like Zara quality.

*In defense of Zara, I believe Zara is pretty expensive in this region...I'm not sure...because of the levied taxes? i heard thats its considered cheap and chic stuff in the western hemisphere.


----------



## Kathleen37

318Platinum said:


> I was just about to post this photo of me carrying my DeManta Saturday night to an event a few days ago. Hope this helps. I have three of them, and I carry one of mine every now and then during the day.


 
I'm so jealous - you look wonderful!!

And of course, your jellyfish... *sigh*

Really, you look just fab


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> As promised here is my new jumper. An a special bonus as you had to wait a pair of boots that I also got off of eBay no idea which collection they came from  ( sorry for the rubbish photos I had to take them with my phone)


 
Sorry, Jamamcg, I thought I'd already replied to this! Love your jumper and those boots!

You know, you're jumper reminds me of the stitching on a Galliano bag I have. I'd meant to get it out of the cupboard to have a looksee. 

I love seeing all your stuff!


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Jamamcg, I thought I'd already replied to this! Love your jumper and those boots!
> 
> You know, you're jumper reminds me of the stitching on a Galliano bag I have. I'd meant to get it out of the cupboard to have a looksee.
> 
> I love seeing all your stuff!



Thank you very much. I like looking at everybody's items. I keep thinking about your butterfly shoes I cannot get them out of my mind HA. Did you make a bid on the tie???


----------



## 318Platinum

xlovely said:


> Stunning outfit! (and stunning bod ) I love this look.





jamamcg said:


> Wow you look amazing it's great to see( sort of) the person behind the profile . Did you see the jumper that I got???





gunmetal said:


> 318, the clutch goes well with the colour of your outfit. Yin and Yang





Kathleen37 said:


> I'm so jealous - you look wonderful!!
> 
> And of course, your jellyfish... *sigh*
> 
> Really, you look just fab



Awwww, thank you all so much for your kind words!! I am still in the early stages of my weight-loss program. I have managed to gain 55 pounds in the last 6 years, and I am finally doing something about it. I managed to lose 15 just for this event, and I probably could have sized down in that romper . It was an exciting night for me, because I FINALLY carried my Jellyfish clutch for the very first time ever! I also wore my Sea Urchin cuff, I think I posted a pic of it. 

*Jamamcg*, I thought I did post a comment to your jumper, but I guess I forgot to send. It is absolutely STUNNING and I am always excited to see your new babies! Hopefully, I will get to see the person behind the profile wearing this beauty??   I just received a new baby of my own in the mail today!! So excited that I have this, as I have wanted this dress since I saw it in a Chicago boutique, last year or the year before, I think. It's nothing fancy, but I will post pics a little later on today, and It fits me like a glove right now! 

As you all can see, I love my tall, sky-high heels, regardless of my height, or my height after I slip into my babies!  Thank you all again so much for your comments and kind words, it really means a lot to me!


----------



## Nolia

Ladies, do any of you know any consignment places that may sell AMQ clutches?


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, so here is my latest McQueen addition!!  I remember when I first saw the same style dress in Ikram in Chicago, but in a different color. I totally fell in love with it. I got this for an unheard of deal on the Bay, and I couldn't be happier! It fits me so perfectly, but I am worried that It will end up being too big for me when I am done with my program. At any rate, I loved the runway dress version so much that I inquired about it being made from the head buyer at the McQueen HQ in London. The detail really is special to me. I hope you all enjoy. Of course, I would rather have the runway! 

*Alexander McQueen Black Organza/Jersey Dress; SS2011*


----------



## r6girl2005

Oh it's gorgeous, can it maybe be altered if it does become too big?

BTW, you look fabulous in the pictures you recently posted. I LOVE your hair!



318Platinum said:


> Okay, so here is my latest McQueen addition!!  I remember when I first saw the same style dress in Ikram in Chicago, but in a different color. I totally fell in love with it. I got this for an unheard of deal on the Bay, and I couldn't be happier! It fits me so perfectly, but I am worried that It will end up being too big for me when I am done with my program. At any rate, I loved the runway dress version so much that I inquired about it being made from the head buyer at the McQueen HQ in London. The detail really is special to me. I hope you all enjoy. Of course, I would rather have the runway!
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Black Organza/Jersey Dress; SS2011*


----------



## gunmetal

My old shoe collection 








Probably my favourite because its so easy to wear. Just unzip and slip your feet in. However, the front zip detail is a big conversation piece..and also an eye catcher. I have been asked 'where did' I get this piece from?  I was told someone I bought it from S&M establishment just to get rid of them quickly 

Fortunately, the zip detail is removable, and you get the basic black boot which goes with anything. From Sarah Burton's second FW season.







Linen penny loafers with suede details and skull coin. I think its from SB's second FW season...and its not a runway piece. But I thought it was so unique looking, so different from most penny loafers out there...yet not too overdone (like some of Alexander's crazier shoes). 







Another piece from Sarah Burton second FW season. Also from the runway.

The collection was boring, but the shoes was hot! 

This design also comes in patent leather but with a gold plate at the toe cap. I wanted to buy that initially, but I realised it was a bit too dangerous looking. I need to buy shoes for my real life, not my fantasy life 







This is from Lee's final FW season. Also from the runway.

I thought this was the most well made boot out of all the AMQ shoes I own. The detail is astounding. In fact, you can even see the engraving on the heel itself






My biggest regret is that I bought it 1 to 2 sizes too small. Either that, or my feet has grown bigger. Now its just sitting in the box. But hey, at least I have something from the original Mcqueen


----------



## jamamcg

gunmetal said:
			
		

> My old shoe collection
> 
> Probably my favourite because its so easy to wear. Just unzip and slip your feet in. However, the front zip detail is a big conversation piece..and also an eye catcher. I have been asked 'where did' I get this piece from?  I was told someone I bought it from S&M establishment just to get rid of them quickly
> 
> Fortunately, the zip detail is removable, and you get the basic black boot which goes with anything. From Sarah Burton's second FW season.
> 
> Linen penny loafers with suede details and skull coin. I think its from SB's second FW season...and its not a runway piece. But I thought it was so unique looking, so different from most penny loafers out there...yet not too overdone (like some of Alexander's crazier shoes).
> 
> Another piece from Sarah Burton second FW season. Also from the runway.
> 
> The collection was boring, but the shoes was hot!
> 
> This design also comes in patent leather but with a gold plate at the toe cap. I wanted to buy that initially, but I realised it was a bit too dangerous looking. I need to buy shoes for my real life, not my fantasy life
> 
> This is from Lee's final FW season. Also from the runway.
> 
> I thought this was the most well made boot out of all the AMQ shoes I own. The detail is astounding. In fact, you can even see the engraving on the heel itself
> 
> My biggest regret is that I bought it 1 to 2 sizes too small. Either that, or my feet has grown bigger. Now its just sitting in the box. But hey, at least I have something from the original Mcqueen



Nice shoe collection I especially like the details on the last pair


----------



## jamamcg

I just remembered that I forgot to share with you all the shorts I got off eBay  from  S/S 2006 collection which I think was the collection inspired by Lord of the Flies


----------



## nidvicious

Neiman's just put a bunch of Mcqueen on sale online! P.S. soo many gorgeous pieces, loving everyone's pieces


----------



## xlovely

My SA is holding the Barnacle deManta clutch for me, but I've decided to pass on it. Originally $525, on sale for $315. Let me know if you'd like it instead.


----------



## 318Platinum

xlovely said:
			
		

> My SA is holding the Barnacle deManta clutch for me, but I've decided to pass on it. Originally $525, on sale for $315. Let me know if you'd like it instead.



Lol, i just preordered the Barnacle DeManta as a gift for my niece, but sadly she has disappointed me with school so I cancelled it. In other news, I'm SUPER JEALY right now because the McQueen Sample sale will take place starting tomorrow until the 2nd or 3rd, I believe. I'm sure it's in London, but I don't know where. I would find out, but i'm sadly in the states. There are things I want so badly, and I can bet my soul that the pieces I want will be there! I'm literally SICK right now. :.-(


----------



## papertiger

gunmetal said:


> My old shoe collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favourite because its so easy to wear. Just unzip and slip your feet in. However, the front zip detail is a big conversation piece..and also an eye catcher. I have been asked 'where did' I get this piece from?  I was told someone I bought it from S&M establishment just to get rid of them quickly
> 
> Fortunately, the zip detail is removable, and you get the basic black boot which goes with anything. From Sarah Burton's second FW season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen penny loafers with suede details and skull coin. I think its from SB's second FW season...and its not a runway piece. But I thought it was so unique looking, so different from most penny loafers out there...yet not too overdone (like some of Alexander's crazier shoes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece from Sarah Burton second FW season. Also from the runway.
> 
> The collection was boring, but the shoes was hot!
> 
> This design also comes in patent leather but with a gold plate at the toe cap. I wanted to buy that initially, but I realised it was a bit too dangerous looking. I need to buy shoes for my real life, not my fantasy life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Lee's final FW season. Also from the runway.
> 
> I thought this was the most well made boot out of all the AMQ shoes I own. The detail is astounding. In fact, you can even see the engraving on the heel itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest regret is that I bought it 1 to 2 sizes too small. Either that, or my feet has grown bigger. Now its just sitting in the box. But hey, at least I have something from the original Mcqueen



Those last etched pair are STUNNING and worth keeping just to look at. These things will never be repeated and the stuff from the runway is now so hard to buy _even if_ one has the thousands of £$&#8364; they now cost. 

I have a skirt from the late '1990s (pre-Gucci Group) its balck wool/cash with a wide hair-calf waistband and also from the runway.  It only just fitted me then, but now I can only admire it  If I ever got the chance to buy the matching too-small jacket I would  I also have a size too small Tom Ford for YSL suit (SS 2002 Safari Collection) what can yer do ?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lol, i just preordered the Barnacle DeManta as a gift for my niece, but sadly she has disappointed me with school so I cancelled it. In other news, I'm SUPER JEALY right now because the McQueen Sample sale will take place starting tomorrow until the 2nd or 3rd, I believe. I'm sure it's in London, but I don't know where. I would find out, but i'm sadly in the states. There are things I want so badly, and I can bet my soul that the pieces I want will be there! I'm literally SICK right now. :.-(



I know how you feel I got my invite to the sample sale but because I have uni workshops I can't go


----------



## xlovely

jamamcg said:


> I know how you feel I got my invite to the sample sale but because I have uni workshops I can't go



Ditch those workshops!!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

xlovely said:


> Ditch those workshops!!!!!



i really wish i could but they are very important and set me up for my next year. Its probably Karma as i have skipped uni and important workshops before to go to LONDON. I guess i will have to wait until the Christmas Sample sale.


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:


> My old shoe collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favourite because its so easy to wear. Just unzip and slip your feet in. However, the front zip detail is a big conversation piece..and also an eye catcher. I have been asked 'where did' I get this piece from?  I was told someone I bought it from S&M establishment just to get rid of them quickly
> 
> Fortunately, the zip detail is removable, and you get the basic black boot which goes with anything. From Sarah Burton's second FW season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen penny loafers with suede details and skull coin. I think its from SB's second FW season...and its not a runway piece. But I thought it was so unique looking, so different from most penny loafers out there...yet not too overdone (like some of Alexander's crazier shoes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece from Sarah Burton second FW season. Also from the runway.
> 
> The collection was boring, but the shoes was hot!
> 
> This design also comes in patent leather but with a gold plate at the toe cap. I wanted to buy that initially, but I realised it was a bit too dangerous looking. I need to buy shoes for my real life, not my fantasy life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Lee's final FW season. Also from the runway.
> 
> I thought this was the most well made boot out of all the AMQ shoes I own. The detail is astounding. In fact, you can even see the engraving on the heel itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest regret is that I bought it 1 to 2 sizes too small. Either that, or my feet has grown bigger. Now its just sitting in the box. But hey, at least I have something from the original Mcqueen





jamamcg said:


> I just remembered that I forgot to share with you all the shorts I got off eBay  from  S/S 2006 collection which I think was the collection inspired by Lord of the Flies




WOW @ *Gunmetal* and *Jamamcg*!! These are absolutely stunning!!! 

*Gunmetal*, I love every pair!! Congrats on such fabulous pieces! I wanted the brown boot you didn't want in Black Patent with the gold detailing in the black/gold color way, but they were sold out and I didn't know what size I would have needed anyways. :shame:

*Jamamcg*, This is very unique. Will you wear this? I am just waiting for someone to tell you to pull up your pants, LOL. Only Lee! I really love this! Thanks to you both for the new additions! I just got another new McQueen delivered today! It's not a dress, but I absolutely LOVE it!! Pics coming now.


----------



## 318Platinum

I just added a new member to my McQueen family! These aren't the best pictures, so sorry in advance. I saw this in my fav boutique a few months ago, and I instantly fell in love! My SA emailed me Friday and told me that it was still available, so I snagged it immediately, since it was the only one left. I had never seen one of these in person, but the minute I did, I had to have it! It's my very first one, but certainly not the last  It is SO much more beautiful IRL!!! I can't wait to wear it out. 

*Alexander McQueen Classic Silk Skull Scarf: Black with Red Skulls*


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> WOW @ Gunmetal and Jamamcg!! These are absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> Gunmetal, I love every pair!! Congrats on such fabulous pieces! I wanted the brown boot you didn't want in Black Patent with the gold detailing in the black/gold color way, but they were sold out and I didn't know what size I would have needed anyways. :shame:
> 
> Jamamcg, This is very unique. Will you wear this? I am just waiting for someone to tell you to pull up your pants, LOL. Only Lee! I really love this! Thanks to you both for the new additions! I just got another new McQueen delivered today! It's not a dress, but I absolutely LOVE it!! Pics coming now.



Thank you. Yes I will defiantly be wearing these on holiday. HAHA I will just have to wait and see what people say. I love your scarf classic McQueen colours. I'm surprised that it's only your first one but I'm 100% certain that it will not be your last


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Thank you. Yes I will defiantly be wearing these on holiday. HAHA I will just have to wait and see what people say. I love your scarf classic McQueen colours. I'm surprised that it's only your first one but I'm 100% certain that it will not be your last



Yes! Whenever you do, you will definitely have to post Mod pics of you in them!  Thanks for the compliment about my scarf. When it comes to McQueen scarves, I only have two (Snake Print and now this skull scarf) and it's mainly because I don't wear them. Hopefully, soon that will all change. Yes, definitely not my last!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

still thinking about the satin knuckle clutch at nap....also the white version of the scarf I got a week ago, Nap will be going on sale but I don't think it will include those...


----------



## x_ninja

Im a new skull scarf addict. I've always liked them and I don't know why it took me do long to get my first classic skull one (I have McQueen scarves). As soon as I bought my first, I was already thinking of which one to get next!! They are addicting!!! 

I am dyyyyyin to geth one in zinc/dark grey. It's showing unavailable on the website, would you ladies know where/how I can get my hands on one?


----------



## dchildaries

Anyone bought the spring/summer collection degrade scarf???
I cannot decide if I should get the black or the blue??!
blue
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-printed-scarf-item-10194488.aspx
black
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-item-10194486.aspx?storeid=9017

help!


----------



## azureartist

dchildaries said:


> anyone bought the spring/summer collection degrade scarf???
> I cannot decide if i should get the black or the blue??!
> Blue
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-printed-scarf-item-10194488.aspx
> black
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-item-10194486.aspx?storeid=9017
> 
> help!



*Black!*


----------



## Biscuit14

Saich2 said:


> Hi wonder if anyone can help has anyone seen this dress in stock anywhere yet, they have it for pre-order with Neiman Marcus but wonder if any was in the shops. Have managed to get the purple one but looking for the bottle green. Its from Alexander McQueen Fall 2012 line thanks



Net-a-porter just got the dress in green.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313664


----------



## Saich2

Biscuit14 said:


> Net-a-porter just got the dress in green.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313664


 Thanks ever so much for that, just came in today also in NAP in the UK so sap it up... I have the purple one which is stunning but did want this bottle green now I shall have it next weekthanks ever so much for your help


----------



## Saich2

Now I have found my new dress...now looking for this clutch they have sold out on NAP but wonder if anyone has seen it in any other shop, I am in  the UK but can still buy from some stores in the US any help I would really appreciate Thank you


----------



## jamamcg

I had a horrible dream last night where a purse forum member came round to my house with their entire family to see my McQueen collection and they stole everything I had even my non McQueen items but i fought back and then i woke up. i was so revieved to know it was just a dream


----------



## purse-nality

Saich2 said:


> Now I have found my new dress...now looking for this clutch they have sold out on NAP but wonder if anyone has seen it in any other shop, I am in  the UK but can still buy from some stores in the US any help I would really appreciate Thank you


http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/56903


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> I had a horrible dream last night where a purse forum member came round to my house with their entire family to see my McQueen collection and they stole everything I had even my non McQueen items but i fought back and then i woke up. i was so revieved to know it was just a dream



jamamcg -
That's not a horrible dream - that would be a NIGHTMARE!!!
Always love seeing you stuff as I have not commented in such a long long time, but am always looking!!!


----------



## dcblam

This is a total enabling post.....

This is NOT my evil-bay listing........
This is one of my favorite scarves, not because of the color or print, but because of the oblong size which is not usual and so very very wearable.  Adds a great pop to any outfit.  It gets a lot of use.......

For your visual pleasure:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OHHHHHH-SO-...ON-LEOPARD-SILK-SCARF-/390424479084?pt=US_Sca


----------



## jamamcg

dcblam said:


> jamamcg -
> That's not a horrible dream - that would be a NIGHTMARE!!!
> Always love seeing you stuff as I have not commented in such a long long time, but am always looking!!!



It really is a Nightmare i remember in the dream when i discovered that they wanted to take my McQueen's i lied and said that most of the pieces were in the cleaners to throw them off and they start digging through boxes of clothing pulling out grey dustbags and grabbing tshirts. thank you for the kind words i love showing off my collection and i love seeing everybodys items


----------



## jamamcg

according to twitter the Us 40% sale has just started Happy Shopping


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> according to twitter the Us 40% sale has just started Happy Shopping



Yes. It started on the 31st at the boutiques here, and around noon on the 31st online. No purchase for me this season, but the season is still young. Lol do you know when sales will start in the UK?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Yes. It started on the 31st at the boutiques here, and around noon on the 31st online. No purchase for me this season, but the season is still young. Lol do you know when sales will start in the UK?



No I don't have a clue when they will start in the UK i remember someone saying the UK is a few weeks behind the US. I'm not too bothered as I nothing has jumped out at me as a must have.


----------



## Saich2

purse-nality said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/56903


 *Thank you so much purse-nality forgot all about that site so as soon as you said went over their and got my new bag thank you do really appreciate it should be here tomorrow*


----------



## jamamcg

In celebration of the last day of the Queens Diamond Jubilee i am wearing my Queen Elizabeth tshirt from A/W 2008 collection  GOD SAVE THE QUEEN. GOD SAVE McQUEEN


----------



## hermesugo

sylphfae said:


> Ladies! I need help deciding between some Mcqueen skull clutches! I already have the navy velvet Britannia and adore it. I would like to add to my meagre clutch collection though! I'm deciding between the:
> -Ocelot pony-hair clutch
> -Python clutch
> -Black sharkstooth clutch
> 
> I have a real soft-spot for leopard-print anything, and find the print very classic (for Mcqueen!) but I'm not sure how pony-hair wears. I'm really intrigued by the python because it looks so refined and unique, and love the way it looks with the hardware -but I've never owned anything in this shade, and don't know if I'll get a lot of use out of it. Do you think it's practically a neutral? Has anybody seen this in real life? The black sharkstooth is just so cool -I'm undecided between a Bottega knot or a Mcqueen skull clutch or an exotic for a black clutch (I don't have any black clutches), but I don't know if it's too similar to my navy clutch.
> 
> I'll probably be using the clutch mostly at night, but bonus points if I can use it for day too. In terms of day/night versatility, I'm leaning towards the leopard & python.
> 
> Any opinions would be very welcome!!
> 
> P.S. The mohawks on the skulls totally crack me up, they're hilarious!



Anyone know the price of the velvet? Union Jack, also where I might be able to find one? Many thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

anyone saw/held this clutch irl? material looks translucent, is it that see-thu? is the shell tough & sturdy? any reviews pls! thanks.


----------



## purse-nality

Saich2 said:


> *Thank you so much purse-nality forgot all about that site so as soon as you said went over their and got my new bag thank you do really appreciate it should be here tomorrow*





site is currently under maintenance. i'm curious if they had only 1 and wonder if its now sold out


----------



## Bornsocialite26

The McQ twins


----------



## sylphfae

hermesugo said:


> Anyone know the price of the velvet? Union Jack, also where I might be able to find one? Many thanks!


 
Hiya hermesugo! I saw the red velvet version online at NM last week, but it's not on the site any more. Try calling the store up to check if they still have any left?


----------



## 318Platinum

purse-nality said:


> anyone saw/held this clutch irl? material looks translucent, is it that see-thu? is the shell tough & sturdy? any reviews pls! thanks.



I haven't seen it IRL, but I will go out on a limb to say that it's the same laser-cut patent leather that was used on some of the SS2012 runway dresses and jackets.


----------



## hermesugo

sylphfae said:


> Hiya hermesugo! I saw the red velvet version online at NM last week, but it's not on the site any more. Try calling the store up to check if they still have any left?



Hi! Thank you so much, so this style is still available in stores? I guess it's just a matter of seeing who has it? Do you or anyone here know the price? Thank you!


----------



## jayne01

Zappos has almost all of their McQueen clutches on sale if anyone is looking for a discounted one...


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> In celebration of the last day of the Queens Diamond Jubilee i am wearing my Queen Elizabeth tshirt from A/W 2008 collection  GOD SAVE THE QUEEN. GOD SAVE McQUEEN



Brilliant!!!

I have so enjoyed watching some of the celebrations....I must say, the Queen is looking totally giddy at times and she's been utterly adorable!


----------



## purse-nality

318Platinum said:


> I haven't seen it IRL, but I will go out on a limb to say that it's the same laser-cut patent leather that was used on some of the SS2012 runway dresses and jackets.



thank you! i didn't notice the other view-pics on the site until i checked it out again today. interior is lined w/ black leather, so definitely not see-thru! initially thought the lace underlay peeking behind the laser-cut patent was the back material showing


----------



## gymangel812

got my first 2 mcqueen clutches


----------



## jamamcg

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



The jacquard on the first clutch is just amazing


----------



## a4alice

gymangel812 said:


> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



If you don't mind sharing, how much is the second clutch? It looks absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



OMG!!! Congrats on these stunning clutches! I absolutely love the knuckleduster!!


----------



## gymangel812

jamamcg said:


> The jacquard on the first clutch is just amazing


yeah the detailing is amazing!!



a4alice said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how much is the second clutch? It looks absolutely stunning!!!


it was 1739 on sale



318Platinum said:


> OMG!!! Congrats on these stunning clutches! I absolutely love the knuckleduster!!


thanks!!


----------



## purse-nality

gymangel812 said:


> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



OMG  STAAAAH.ning! 

been debating on the same (2nd, Anemone?) in gold, but sale price is still more than i could shell out for a clutch. also higher than what you paid. can you pls share which store you got it from? maybe a price match is possible.... thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

purse-nality said:


> OMG  STAAAAH.ning!
> 
> been debating on the same (2nd, Anemone?) in gold, but sale price is still more than i could shell out for a clutch. also higher than what you paid. can you pls share which store you got it from? maybe a price match is possible.... thanks!



Thanks, got it from a boutique


----------



## soleilbrun

xlovely said:


> Ladies that have the deManta clutch, when do you wear it out? It's a little big to take out on the evenings, but too foncyponts to take out during the day. I've only used my red one out to a play and for a Valentines day dinner..


 
I took mine out for a wedding reception and ended up carrying it for a week afterwards. I found it casual enough for day and night. I received lots of compliments also! I have purple leather with embossed skulls


----------



## purse-nality

need help dears! cannot decide on my own....














which do you think is more classic? will go w/ many outfits? besides that black is safe, i luv the laser-cut detail on the 1st one, but not really feeling the black stones (wish it was clear or yellow). now the Anemone (2nd), luv luv the pearl knuckle details! however, what do you think of the python print? is it wearable? not tacky? sorry i don't own any exotic, so this might be a 1st... opinions pls! thanks a bunch!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

^^ #2 is stunning and I'm a huge fan of the pearls and rhinestones. The first one is gorgeous but it's a bit too gothic to be versatile IMO. The second option can go with pretty much anything.


----------



## r6girl2005

Congrats they are gorgeous!



gymangel812 said:


> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Some classic skulls at 50% off at Harvey Nichols online.

ETA they are in the menswear section, some nice colours too.

I got a blue/blue one instore. £82, bargain!


----------



## virginiaalamode

I got the black and white leather Brittania clutch last week and I am obsessed with it! I found it at Off 5th (Saks Outlet) of all places...$700.


----------



## ochie

virginiaalamode said:


> I got the black and white leather Brittania clutch last week and I am obsessed with it! I found it at Off 5th (Saks Outlet) of all places...$700.



wow! for $700! your so lucky! congrats!!!


----------



## susu1978

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> I got the black and white leather Brittania clutch last week and I am obsessed with it! I found it at Off 5th (Saks Outlet) of all places...$700.



Lucky lucky


----------



## susu1978

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



Wow,gorgeous


----------



## susu1978

Id say go for the anemone,its divine....
Love everything about it the colour combo with gold and the details....yum


----------



## purse-nality

susu1978 said:


> Id say go for the anemone,its divine....
> Love everything about it the colour combo with gold and the details....yum





SPOILEDkiwi said:


> ^^ #2 is stunning and I'm a huge fan of the pearls and rhinestones. The first one is gorgeous but it's a bit too gothic to be versatile IMO. The second option can go with pretty much anything.



Thank you so much for your inputs! 

You guys are right, Anemone is an easy pick between the 2.... Darn. Guess my perfect THE black clutch will have to wait! 

Anyone else care to share more comments pls?


----------



## purse-nality

Btw, 50% off @ Harvey Nichols online happening now! Barnacle De Manta among others. So tempting!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Figured I'd share some McQueen jewelry here! 

This was my first McQueen bangle:





My second one:





The two together:





And I picked up a new one today so here are all three  (forgive the instagram photo; haven't had a chance to properly photograph it yet!)


----------



## jamamcg

My new addition. I never thought I would get one but my mum bought it as the deal was to good to pass up and she said I could add it to my collection  the tag says blue but I was told that the colour is ocean  also wanted to share my McQueen tag collection i have more McQueen items than tags as obviously shoes don't come with them and I have gotten quite a few second hand prices


----------



## glitter8188

I cannot get over how fierce these are stacked up together.  I want them all now ahhhh. LOVE IT 



MademoiselleXO said:


> Figured I'd share some McQueen jewelry here!
> 
> And I picked up a new one today so here are all three  (forgive the instagram photo; haven't had a chance to properly photograph it yet!)


----------



## MademoiselleXO

jamamcg said:
			
		

> My new addition. I never thought I would get one but my mum bought it as the deal was to good to pass up and she said I could add it to my collection  the tag says blue but I was told that the colour is ocean  also wanted to share my McQueen tag collection i have more McQueen items than tags as obviously shoes don't come with them and I have gotten quite a few second hand prices



Gorgeous!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

glitter8188 said:
			
		

> I cannot get over how fierce these are stacked up together.  I want them all now ahhhh. LOVE IT



Aw thank you so very much


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> I just added a new member to my McQueen family! These aren't the best pictures, so sorry in advance. I saw this in my fav boutique a few months ago, and I instantly fell in love! My SA emailed me Friday and told me that it was still available, so I snagged it immediately, since it was the only one left. I had never seen one of these in person, but the minute I did, I had to have it! It's my very first one, but certainly not the last  It is SO much more beautiful IRL!!! I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Classic Silk Skull Scarf: Black with Red Skulls*


 
Congratulations on all the latest additions


----------



## soleilbrun

gymangel812 said:


> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches


----------



## soleilbrun

purse-nality said:


> need help dears! cannot decide on my own....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which do you think is more classic? will go w/ many outfits? besides that black is safe, i luv the laser-cut detail on the 1st one, but not really feeling the black stones (wish it was clear or yellow). now the Anemone (2nd), luv luv the pearl knuckle details! however, what do you think of the python print? is it wearable? not tacky? sorry i don't own any exotic, so this might be a 1st... opinions pls! thanks a bunch!


 
I agree, you should get both! That was the question right? I am a little bit rock and roll at the moment and really like the first but the 2nd floats my boat too! Both


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone tried on/seen IRL either of these dresses?





i'm petite so i'm wondering if either (especially the ocelot) will be overwhelming on me. i also have a large-ish chest.


----------



## gunmetal

I'm tempted to purchase this snake skin loafer.Its going at 35% off, plus free shipping.



http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-snake-skin-loafers/invt/am1240blk

But I have a strong feeling that this kind of shoes that looks beautiful on its own, and will look silly if worn. Sort of crossing into the costume zone...

Doesn't help that i suspect loaders only work on thin to regular guy sized guys with slim legs/pants. Which isn't someone like me for the record 

I believe this is the runway picture:

http://i3.imageban.ru/out/2011/06/21/12fe6fd05578695fc29dbb109b0c557b.jpg




 Any thoughts?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

The McQueen UK sale has started online.


----------



## sabrunka

Also on a side note, the Harvey Nichols and Harrods sales in London, UK also have great deals on scarves!


----------



## papertiger

gunmetal said:


> I'm tempted to purchase this snake skin loafer.Its going at 35% off, plus free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oki-ni.com/icat/footwear/alexander-mcqueen-mens-snake-skin-loafers/invt/am1240blk
> 
> But I have a strong feeling that this kind of shoes that looks beautiful on its own, and will look silly if worn. Sort of crossing into the costume zone...
> 
> Doesn't help that i suspect loaders only work on thin to regular guy sized guys with slim legs/pants. Which isn't someone like me for the record
> 
> I believe this is the runway picture:
> 
> http://i3.imageban.ru/out/2011/06/21/12fe6fd05578695fc29dbb109b0c557b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



They look beautiful to me but I'm not a guy. So long as the white isn't bright white I don't think they will look cartoonish/costume-y. I also think that they are a pair of shoes that will look better worn in a bit so I wouldn't worry about them - quite decadent, McQueen should never be pristine ;0


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> In celebration of the last day of the Queens Diamond Jubilee i am wearing my Queen Elizabeth tshirt from A/W 2008 collection  GOD SAVE THE QUEEN. GOD SAVE McQUEEN


----------



## papertiger

gymangel812 said:


> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



wow-wee, those are SERIOUS!


----------



## papertiger

MademoiselleXO said:


> Figured I'd share some McQueen jewelry here!
> 
> This was my first McQueen bangle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I picked up a new one today so here are all three  (forgive the instagram photo; haven't had a chance to properly photograph it yet!)




Congrats, you will have music where ever you go


----------



## vhdos

Purchased my first McQueen scarf today:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...80052&itemId=prod143180052&parentId=cat980731

Does anyone own this one?


----------



## sabrunka

vhdos said:


> Purchased my first McQueen scarf today:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...80052&itemId=prod143180052&parentId=cat980731
> 
> Does anyone own this one?




Nope, but I've seen it and played around with it in store, it's gorgeous!! I was thinking of buying it, but waiting until next week for further reductions lol


----------



## vhdos

^Oh, good - it sounds like I picked a good one!  The Neiman Marcus website only had that one image (where it was all wrapped around her neck), so it was difficult to get a good look at it.  I almost purchased it when it first went on sale, but was glad I waited for an extra 25% off.  I was afraid that if I waited any longer, it might be gone.


----------



## fumi

MademoiselleXO said:


> Figured I'd share some McQueen jewelry here!
> This was my first McQueen bangle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second one:]
> The two together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I picked up a new one today so here are all three  (forgive the instagram photo; haven't had a chance to properly photograph it yet!)



I love how all three bracelets look together in the last photo!


----------



## jamamcg

after waiting such a long time for my new McQueen addition/ebay win to arrive the package arrived today *EMPTY* i am so ANGRY :storm::censor:ullhair:


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> after waiting such a long time for my new McQueen addition/ebay win to arrive the package arrived today *EMPTY* i am so ANGRY :storm::censor:ullhair:


 
Oh man - that's terrible. Did it look like the package was damaged? I received a packet from Amazon a while back, it was empty - the book had just fallen out!

Really hope you get sorted. If you have any queries on ebay, go over to the ebay forum here, as they really have some experts on what's the best way forward

*hugs*


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh man - that's terrible. Did it look like the package was damaged? I received a packet from Amazon a while back, it was empty - the book had just fallen out!
> 
> Really hope you get sorted. If you have any queries on ebay, go over to the ebay forum here, as they really have some experts on what's the best way forward
> 
> *hugs*



Thank you for the info 
the box looks a wee bit damaged but not severe enough for the royal mail to put a note on it. i think it wasn't packaged properly as the lid could be lifted at the sides and there was a small rip in the box which would allow someone to reach in  and pullout the contents


----------



## Kathleen37

Hmmm - I think you're best posting over there to ask best way forward. 

Guys will give you the info on whether best to file a case with ebay or paypal - details on different requirements depending on how much the item cost; stuff about checking out the seller; type of post, ie sig confirmation etc, checking the price of postage against the weight of the box, so you can tell if the box was posted empty etc. They should be able to help out. 

Hopefully you'll have a seller that's straight up, and they will have insured and file a claim with the post office and refund you straight away.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Hmmm - I think you're best posting over there to ask best way forward.
> 
> Guys will give you the info on whether best to file a case with ebay or paypal - details on different requirements depending on how much the item cost; stuff about checking out the seller; type of post, ie sig confirmation etc, checking the price of postage against the weight of the box, so you can tell if the box was posted empty etc. They should be able to help out.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have a seller that's straight up, and they will have insured and file a claim with the post office and refund you straight away.



thank you.would you be able to post the link to the thread as i have searched for it but i just keep coming across individuals asking questions with little responses


----------



## Kathleen37

Here we go;

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

Just post asking what is the best way forward. It would probably be best to have a looksee at the postage cost, and look on the royal mail website to see if you can work out the weight of the package in relation to the cost, at least that way you'd have an idea if the item was sent and stolen, or if an empty box was sent. 

Was the item sent recorded/registered or anything?


----------



## gymangel812

a few new mqueen/mcq items:

mother of pearl dress (love!)






mcq fish tank (i love to snorkel so this is fitting lol):









mcq tiger dress (not sure if this a keeper, it's a bit big)


----------



## Biscuit14

Resort 2013 lookbook is up.

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2013RST-AMCQUEEN


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> Resort 2013 lookbook is up.
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2013RST-AMCQUEEN



I'm liking the power shoulders in quite a few of the looks  classic McQueen, but the overall style and look seems like a a mix of Giles Deacon and YSL


----------



## jamamcg

this is so nice but all i want is the Visor 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A8D28&des=146&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=OTAxNQ==&season=actual&seasProdID=56I


----------



## alouette

gymangel812 said:


> a few new mqueen/mcq items:
> 
> mother of pearl dress (love!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcq fish tank (i love to snorkel so this is fitting lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcq tiger dress (not sure if this a keeper, it's a bit big)



That fish tank is TDF!  Wish I could find one!


----------



## jamamcg

alouette said:
			
		

> That fish tank is TDF!  Wish I could find one!



You can still buy it from the McQ section of the Alexander McQueen website  it's in the sale as well


----------



## virginiaalamode

Outfit of the day, featuring my new McQueen clutch (found at Saks Off 5th outlet!)

More pics/ details on my blog.


----------



## LeeMiller

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> a few new mqueen/mcq items:
> 
> mother of pearl dress (love!)
> 
> mcq fish tank (i love to snorkel so this is fitting lol):
> 
> mcq tiger dress (not sure if this a keeper, it's a bit big)



Love the first two!  I love to snorkel myself can you tell me how the sizing on that runs please?  I have no idea what my size would be.  I'm usually around a medium. Or an 8 or 10 size US in all
Saints tees.


----------



## tamadi

Here is my little McQueen collection: green silk scarf, double skull ring and double wrap bracelet
Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## gymangel812

LeeMiller said:


> Love the first two!  I love to snorkel myself can you tell me how the sizing on that runs please?  I have no idea what my size would be.  I'm usually around a medium. Or an 8 or 10 size US in all
> Saints tees.


i got it in a 40/4. i'm usually a 38/2 in mcqueen. i could probably have done a 38 but it was not available. i'm usually a 0/2/XS in US sizing.


----------



## gunmetal

papertiger said:


> They look beautiful to me but I'm not a guy. So long as the white isn't bright white I don't think they will look cartoonish/costume-y. I also think that they are a pair of shoes that will look better worn in a bit so I wouldn't worry about them - quite decadent, McQueen should never be pristine ;0



Thanks papertiger.

I've decided that if i took so long to contemplate a purchase, it probably isn't worth it in the first place.

I think if I ever get another exotic, it will probably be a small accent piece...like a SLG or bracelet.


----------



## LeeMiller

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> i got it in a 40/4. i'm usually a 38/2 in mcqueen. i could probably have done a 38 but it was not available. i'm usually a 0/2/XS in US sizing.



Thanks!!


----------



## fumi

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the day, featuring my new McQueen clutch (found at Saks Off 5th outlet!)
> 
> More pics/ details on my blog.



I love the clutch!



tamadi said:


> Here is my little McQueen collection: green silk scarf, double skull ring and double wrap bracelet
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



The double skull ring looks so cool!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

hi ladies,
should i get this bag?
wht do u guys think?

will it look as nice in person.. in the pics it looks stunning..


----------



## gunsandbanjos

The McQueen .co.uk sale has now gone 60% off


----------



## Kathleen37

Just got the email - most of the stuff is still 40%, only found a few things at 60% :0(

I guess it's a case of checking each day, as they do update daily...


----------



## jamamcg

was going through photos on my computer and i came across these two of my first ever McQueen item. It was purchased from the Vegas Boutique  i didnt realize it was the beginning of a obsession HAHAHA


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> was going through photos on my computer and i came across these two of my first ever McQueen item. It was purchased from the Vegas Boutique  i didnt realize it was the beginning of a obsession HAHAHA



Sublime......SIGH.....I really love the the subtlety of the design.  It has such a magical and sweet feeling.  Belies the subject matter of skulls which all too often is seen as dark and depressing.  Oh, how I miss his work.  Thanks for sharing, as always


----------



## azureartist

dcblam said:


> Sublime......SIGH.....I really love the the subtlety of the design.  It has such a magical and sweet feeling.  Belies the subject matter of skulls which all too often is seen as dark and depressing.  Oh, how I miss his work.  Thanks for sharing, as always



Well said *Dcblam*! Is that all stitching *jamamcg*? I love it!


----------



## jamamcg

azureartist said:
			
		

> Well said Dcblam! Is that all stitching jamamcg? I love it!



Yeah it is all embroidered


----------



## virginiaalamode

Wore my McQueen clutch out again this past weekend!

I can't believe I found it at the Saks Outlet, I am still pinching myself from this great find.

Worn with 12th St dress, Hermes scarf, and Prada heels.

More pics on my blog  Also, please "like" me on Facebook!


----------



## dcblam

virginiaalamode said:


> Wore my McQueen clutch out again this past weekend!
> 
> I can't believe I found it at the Saks Outlet, I am still pinching myself from this great find.
> 
> Worn with 12th St dress, Hermes scarf, and Prada heels.
> 
> More pics on my blog  Also, please "like" me on Facebook!



LOVE your style!  It's so put together with EASE...not forced in any way!  AND indeed, you should be stoked to find such a beauty.  I too found my knuckle clutch at a NM/Horchow outlet for an absolute steal.  BUT, mine is a bit dressier and I have YET to use it.  Yours is much more practical - if one could call it practical - LOL.  Congrats!


----------



## virginiaalamode

dcblam said:


> LOVE your style! It's so put together with EASE...not forced in any way! AND indeed, you should be stoked to find such a beauty. I too found my knuckle clutch at a NM/Horchow outlet for an absolute steal. BUT, mine is a bit dressier and I have YET to use it. Yours is much more practical - if one could call it practical - LOL. Congrats!


 
Oooh which clutch do you have? I went to college in Dallas, and miss Horchow SO MUCH. We only have a Saks outlet here (no Neiman's) but I always find the most amazing stuff there - some of which isn't even on sale online yet!


----------



## dcblam

virginiaalamode said:


> Oooh which clutch do you have? I went to college in Dallas, and miss Horchow SO MUCH. We only have a Saks outlet here (no Neiman's) but I always find the most amazing stuff there - some of which isn't even on sale online yet!



Check out post #2627 - #2629 in this thread.  Not the best pics, but it will do.  I was hesitant to purchase, but was totally thrilled when it arrived.   I really do need to it some outside time!!


----------



## virginiaalamode

dcblam said:


> The hardware is awesome. AND, she came with no dustcover....LOL!
> AND...it's like a dream come true....I never thought I would be able to get one of these beauties at a price point that would be comfortable for me. It's the right size, the right colors.....
> YEAH!!! WOOT WOOT!


 
Oh, it's amazing! Mine actually came with a dust cover, and was behind glass (though the sign in the glass read "Judith Lieber.") When I told the sales associate that I'd like to see the "McQueen," she had no idea what I was talking about. That's one of the benefits of not living in a big city like LA, New York or Chicago...here, people aren't as familiar with designers so you can find some amazing things! For example, I posted on another thread about a Goyard wardrobe trunk I found at an antique shop for $99! It's easily worth over $10k.


----------



## dcblam

You are right about being able to find "steals" in remote areas. AND my goodness about the Goyard trunk.   You were remiss at not telling us IF it went home with you????


----------



## lovely64

So many lovely AM pictures, thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## azureartist

Somebody should grab these - size 7 python - 70% off! http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ander+McQueen&N=1553+4294957131&bmUID=jxu5Oe3


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> Somebody should grab these - size 7 python - 70% off! http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ander+McQueen&N=1553+4294957131&bmUID=jxu5Oe3


 
Unless you're in CaliforniaThey are real python....


----------



## azureartist

Brennamom said:


> Unless you're in CaliforniaThey are real python....



I am in CA *Brennamom*....it's a no-go. Shame!


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> I am in CA *Brennamom*....it's a no-go. Shame!


 
Unless you have a friend outside of CA who could receive them for you


----------



## yazziestarr

Hi everyone! I wanted to share my new babies! I'm so happy with them. Shell knuckle duster and spine lace demanta.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

yazziestarr said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I wanted to share my new babies! I'm so happy with them. Shell knuckle duster and spine lace demanta.



Lovely!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Lovely goodies!  I wanted the lace DeManta but I was too late. However, a different DeManta is on its way to me, yay!  I don't know what it looks like though as i didn't see it in on the website.  Lol.


----------



## susu1978

yazziestarr said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I wanted to share my new babies! I'm so happy with them. Shell knuckle duster and spine lace demanta.



Gorgeous,congrats


----------



## yazziestarr

ShoobieDoobie, lilmountaingirl, susu1978!!!

lilmountaingirl - did you get your demanta yet?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

yazziestarr said:


> ShoobieDoobie, lilmountaingirl, susu1978!!!
> 
> lilmountaingirl - did you get your demanta yet?



No not yet!  The wait feels like forever!  It's supposed to be here Friday, maybe Saturday if i miss Friday's delivery.  I hope i'm not sad that it isn't the lace one.  Lol!


----------



## dcblam

yazziestarr said:


> hi everyone! I wanted to share my new babies! I'm so happy with them. Shell knuckle duster and spine lace demanta.
> 
> View attachment 1784882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784885




oh my goodness....both are so gorgy!


----------



## 318Platinum

I know I have been missing from this thread for a while, but I just wanted to say Congrats to all the new McQueen purchases that I see on here! They are truly beautiful and I look forward to many more new purchases and McQueen members!! Keep em' coming!!   As for me, I bought this McQueen vest that I had been DYING to get, but small is an understatement for this particular vest! It won't even fit on my dress form, so I already knew I was in trouble! I hate when certain things are cut extremely smaller then others with the same sizing! Anyways, Congrats on all the new things that I have seen! It's truly beautiful!


----------



## Enigma78

Can one help id this bag please?
Thanks


----------



## lauren_t

Ooh a McQueen thread! How lovely! I actually looked at most of this thread and I am in serious McQueen envy haha. 
I've got my fair share of McQueen pieces at home that were given to me by a friend, apart from my two scarves that I bought. 
My friend also has an entire wardrobe of McQueen so when I did my fashion photography project at college she was a massive help haha!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Ooh a McQueen thread! How lovely! I actually looked at most of this thread and I am in serious McQueen envy haha.
> I've got my fair share of McQueen pieces at home that were given to me by a friend, apart from my two scarves that I bought.
> My friend also has an entire wardrobe of McQueen so when I did my fashion photography project at college she was a massive help haha!



Oooh I would love to the that McQueen wardrobe


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> was going through photos on my computer and i came across these two of my first ever McQueen item. It was purchased from the Vegas Boutique  i didnt realize it was the beginning of a obsession HAHAHA



Stunning top


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Ooh a McQueen thread! How lovely! I actually looked at most of this thread and I am in serious McQueen envy haha.
> I've got my fair share of McQueen pieces at home that were given to me by a friend, apart from my two scarves that I bought.
> My friend also has an entire wardrobe of McQueen so when I did my fashion photography project at college she was a massive help haha!



Meant to say I would love to see that McQueen wardrobe


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> Meant to say I would love to see that McQueen wardrobe



It is quite something. 
The stuff she lent me for my shoot was absolutely incredible, literally a whole holiday suitcase full of clothes and a dress that Lee made for her. Now THAT was responsibility and a half, keeping that safe for an entire day!! 
I'm rather good friends with the fashion tutors at college now though haha! Hoping to do another shoot when I'm at uni.


----------



## 318Platinum

lauren_t said:
			
		

> It is quite something.
> The stuff she lent me for my shoot was absolutely incredible, literally a whole holiday suitcase full of clothes and a dress that Lee made for her. Now THAT was responsibility and a half, keeping that safe for an entire day!!
> I'm rather good friends with the fashion tutors at college now though haha! Hoping to do another shoot when I'm at uni.



OMG!! Is there a link to the photos from your shoot so we can see the McQueen and your work??


----------



## lauren_t

318Platinum said:


> OMG!! Is there a link to the photos from your shoot so we can see the McQueen and your work??



I'll put my photos up when I've finished my review for work! 
Beware though, this was my first real attempt at fashion photography and the model that I had was sick on the day of the shoot so I had to use someone I didn't know and was in the class below me! We only had about four hours to do about a day and a half shoot so it was rushed but next time I imagine I shall be slightly more organised and actually have a decent model plus more pieces to shoot as the stuff I had wasn't even half of what she has!


----------



## dcblam

Hey gang.....

Posting the same question here as I just did in the scarf thread cuz you may see this first.

My gf received a scarf from Zappos (totally legit, of course) the God Save McQ in Patchwork and the edges are sewn, not hand rolled.  Is this common now?  We both thought it was a bit peculiar not having rolled edges......

Please chime in.......


----------



## Kathleen37

I'll have a looksee when I get home, however, the last scarf I bought was the blue (says purple but it's blue) God Save McQueen scarf in the Jan sale. Haven't got anything newer than that I'm afraid...


----------



## Kathleen37

I had a looksee, and 

Blue (purple) "God Save McQueen" silk - stitched edges

only other silks I have are;

"Alexander the Great" - stitched edge
"Hummingbird" silk - rolled edge (but you can see the original stitching through the roll)


----------



## dcblam

Kathleen37 said:


> I had a looksee, and
> 
> Blue (purple) "God Save McQueen" silk - stitched edges
> 
> only other silks I have are;
> 
> "Alexander the Great" - stitched edge
> "Hummingbird" silk - rolled edge (but you can see the original stitching through the roll)



Honey.....
Thanks for looking.  Well, it appears that my assumption that all scarves were hand rolled is wrong.  Thanks for checking and I'll let me girlfriend know - and now I KNOW as well.  Be well my dear......


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> this is so nice but all i want is the Visor



McQueen have put the visor up on their website for sale!
http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/null/Autumn/Winter-Show-Visor/804977538,en_GB,pd.html


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> McQueen have put the visor up on their website for sale!
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/null/Autumn/Winter-Show-Visor/804977538,en_GB,pd.html



HEHEHEHE I know. I should have mine by monday IM SO EXCITED


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> McQueen have put the visor up on their website for sale!
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/null/Autumn/Winter-Show-Visor/804977538,en_GB,pd.html





jamamcg said:


> HEHEHEHE I know. I should have mine by monday IM SO EXCITED



YAY @ *Jamamcg*!!! I ordered mines from my SA earlier today! I will probably have mines Tuesday or Wednesday!!   TWINSIES! *Biscuit14*, are you getting one as well?


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> YAY @ *Jamamcg*!!! I ordered mines from my SA earlier today! I will probably have mines Tuesday or Wednesday!!   TWINSIES! *Biscuit14*, are you getting one as well?



I am considering it because it's such an amazing thing to have from the Fall collection and it isn't a ridiculous price like I thought it would be.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> I am considering it because it's such an amazing thing to have from the Fall collection and it isn't a ridiculous price like I thought it would be.



I am just hoping it is fierce on me and it not look weird on me. I can't wait for it to be delivered!  You should definitely think about it. It may very well be a hot item this season and hard to get soon. I almost wish it came in Gold or a bronzy gold as well! ;-D


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:
			
		

> I am considering it because it's such an amazing thing to have from the Fall collection and it isn't a ridiculous price like I thought it would be.



Yeah you should get one and we can be triplets


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I am just hoping it is fierce on me and it not look weird on me. I can't wait for it to be delivered!  You should definitely think about it. It may very well be a hot item this season and hard to get soon. I almost wish it came in Gold or a bronzy gold as well! ;-D



I've seen bloggers and celebs wearing visors this season so it is on trend. And it's the iconic piece of this collection and a nod at classic McQueen he done visors years ago in red. You will look fierce in them even if you wear them with PJs you will rock them. A gold one would look nice but I think I would look too similar to my dads fire-brigade helmet HAHA


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I am just hoping it is fierce on me and it not look weird on me. I can't wait for it to be delivered!  You should definitely think about it. It may very well be a hot item this season and hard to get soon. I almost wish it came in Gold or a bronzy gold as well! ;-D



I've seen lots of bloggers and celebs wearing visors this season so it is on trend. It's such a iconic piece from this collection and a not to classic McQueen as Lee done visors years ago in red. You don't have to worry you will look fierce even if you wear them with PJs you will rock them


----------



## jamamcg

Oops didn't mean to post similar answers it wouldn't post first time so I re wrote it and it turns out it posted the first one


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Oops didn't mean to post similar answers it wouldn't post first time so I re wrote it and it turns out it posted the first one



LOL, it's fine. Make sure you post Mods when it comes in!  You may be right about the gold. It would look a little more helmut-ish, lol. I hate this part of purchasing.........The wait! My SA originally told me mid October arrival for them, and now, they just came out! Way ahead of schedule, but luckily, I was fine after the new shoes!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LOL, it's fine. Make sure you post Mods when it comes in!  You may be right about the gold. It would look a little more helmut-ish, lol. I hate this part of purchasing.........The wait! My SA originally told me mid October arrival for them, and now, they just came out! Way ahead of schedule, but luckily, I was fine after the new shoes!



I was thinking they might of just been a show only piece and you could buy them but they would be limited to how many were in the show. And I thought they wouldn't be available till sept as on luisaviaroma it says preorder items and they will arrive in sept. At least we have them now.


----------



## jamamcg

I just watched this. PERFECT ADVERTISING !!!!!!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SMkeZBk7pk


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I just watched this. PERFECT ADVERTISING !!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SMkeZBk7pk



LMAO!! I have never seen them before in my life, nor do I know what they do, but I LOVE them!! Crazy, Funny, but most of all......Stylish! LOVE the McQueen she had on! There is only one reason I don't want it, though. ;-P


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LMAO!! I have never seen them before in my life, nor do I know what they do, but I LOVE them!! Crazy, Funny, but most of all......Stylish! LOVE the McQueen she had on! There is only one reason I don't want it, though. ;-P



They are Eddy and Patsy from Absolutely Fabulous(a comedy show in the UK) I think you would love it. You can buy the series on DVD or watch clips on YouTube they are crazy  what's the reason you don't want them


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> LMAO!! I have never seen them before in my life, nor do I know what they do, but I LOVE them!! Crazy, Funny, but most of all......Stylish! LOVE the McQueen she had on! There is only one reason I don't want it, though. ;-P



I figured it out they don't make your size


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I figured it out they don't make your size



LOL< that and the heel isn't high enough for me! Those are both deal breakers for me! They go hand in hand with me!  I am watching the Opening Ceremony now, and it is AH-MAZING!!!!!! There is a McQueen clutch I have wanted for AGES, but I keep putting it off because it's a classic! I think I need to go ahead and get it the next time I want a clutch!  The Union Jack Red White and Blue!!!


----------



## jamamcg

IT HAS ARRIVED


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> IT HAS ARRIVED



OMG, OMG I am so SO jealy right now!!! Please do a reveal+Mods!!!! I can't wait! YESSSSS!!! ;-D


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OMG, OMG I am so SO jealy right now!!! Please do a reveal+Mods!!!! I can't wait! YESSSSS!!! ;-D



the shipping box it arrived in is HUGE


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> the shipping box it arrived in is HUGE



Lol, I think it may be a fakeout. They usually ship everything in way too large boxes. I hope they aren't that large, though! Lol


----------



## jamamcg

ok lets start the reveal ( photos are quite big for dramatic effect :giggles
and i apologize for awful i look in the mod shots at the end.


----------



## jamamcg




----------



## jamamcg




----------



## kdo

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

would you like to see what is in the box?????


----------



## kdo

Can't wait to see the photos!



lauren_t said:


> I'll put my photos up when I've finished my review for work!
> Beware though, this was my first real attempt at fashion photography and the model that I had was sick on the day of the shoot so I had to use someone I didn't know and was in the class below me! We only had about four hours to do about a day and a half shoot so it was rushed but next time I imagine I shall be slightly more organised and actually have a decent model plus more pieces to shoot as the stuff I had wasn't even half of what she has!


----------



## jamamcg




----------



## jamamcg




----------



## 318Platinum

YES!! So lovely!! I can't wait! The delivery box is huge! Did you order from E-Comm?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> YES!! So lovely!! I can't wait! The delivery box is huge! Did you order from E-Comm?



yeah got them from website


----------



## jamamcg




----------



## jamamcg




----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> yeah got them from website



I hope mines come so nicely and meticulously packaged since I ordered from a boutique!  I'm loving what I see so far! I'm on the edge of my seat!!


----------



## jamamcg




----------



## kdo

Love the issue paper!


----------



## jamamcg




----------



## jamamcg

PEEKABOO


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> PEEKABOO



I SEE YOU!!! Looks gorgeous so far!! :-P


----------



## jamamcg

BBAAAMMM





 the small marks on the lens is fluff from the dust bag


----------



## kdo

Mod shots?


----------



## jamamcg

NOW FOR THE HORRIBLE MOD SHOTS




Sitting high on the face




sitting low on the face

for anybody interested in wearing vintage Versace


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> NOW FOR THE HORRIBLE MOD SHOTS
> 
> Sitting high on the face
> 
> sitting low on the face
> 
> for anybody interested in wearing vintage Versace



YEEEEEEEES!! I DIE!! I love it and can't wait for mine to arrive!! It looks stunning on you! Love tge Versace by the way! The Mods aren't horrible, hunni! They're great! I know mine will be horrible, though!  How does it feel? I'd be scared i'd break them or something putting them on.


----------



## lauren_t

Oh my god, those are so badass. 

Going to be getting my skull scarf when I go to New York!


----------



## kdo

I agree -- badass!  Love the look on you, especially the look higher on the face.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> YEEEEEEEES!! I DIE!! I love it and can't wait for mine to arrive!! It looks stunning on you! Love tge Versace by the way! The Mods aren't horrible, hunni! They're great! I know mine will be horrible, though!  How does it feel? I'd be scared i'd break them or something putting them on.



they dont give much reflex (im to scared to push it and see) so to put them on i slide them down my head but once on they are great, feel a bit strange to begin with but you get used to that. I LOVE THEM


----------



## jamamcg

kdo said:


> I agree -- badass!  Love the look on you, especially the look higher on the face.





lauren_t said:


> Oh my god, those are so badass.
> 
> Going to be getting my skull scarf when I go to New York!



Thank you


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> they dont give much reflex (im to scared to push it and see) so to put them on i slide them down my head but once on they are great, feel a bit strange to begin with but you get used to that. I LOVE THEM



I am scared now, lol! I hope I don't break them. They are super hott and I hope you get a lot of wear out of them! You have made me even more excited to get them in!! I know it won't be in today, but I hope they come tomorrow!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I am scared now, lol! I hope I don't break them. They are super hott and I hope you get a lot of wear out of them! You have made me even more excited to get them in!! I know it won't be in today, but I hope they come tomorrow!!



i think they are more flexible than i think as the videos on the website show the model putting them on and she puts them on straight rather than what i do and slide them. you will have to post mod shots of yours when they arrive


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> Sitting high on the face
> 
> sitting low on the face
> 
> for anybody interested in wearing vintage Versace



They are so amazing, I love them! These and the fur boots were definitely the stand out pieces of the collection so it's a really good investment.
I love your t-shirt as well.


----------



## jamamcg

biscuit14 said:


> they are so amazing, i love them! These and the fur boots were definitely the stand out pieces of the collection so it's a really good investment.
> I love your t-shirt as well.



thank you


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> i think they are more flexible than i think as the videos on the website show the model putting them on and she puts them on straight rather than what i do and slide them. you will have to post mod shots of yours when they arrive



Yes, i remember seeing that, so I thought it would be easy, but I also had concerns beforehand because I saw that it wasn't hinged. I will definitely post mods! I really can't wait to get them so I can play around with them! Sooooooo excited, you have no idea!! By the way, it's nice to finally put a face (sorta, ;-D) with the name as well! ;-P do you have any ideas as to what you will wear them with?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Yes, i remember seeing that, so I thought it would be easy, but I also had concerns beforehand because I saw that it wasn't hinged. I will definitely post mods! I really can't wait to get them so I can play around with them! Sooooooo excited, you have no idea!! By the way, it's nice to finally put a face (sorta, ;-D) with the name as well! ;-P do you have any ideas as to what you will wear them with?



absolutely no idea what to wear with them HAHA the McQueen website had a "wear with this" on the visor page and all it showed were jeans and the Heroine bag, so i imagine you could dress down with just jeans and a tshirt or go all out with a full runway look.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> absolutely no idea what to wear with them HAHA the McQueen website had a "wear with this" on the visor page and all it showed were jeans and the Heroine bag, so i imagine you could dress down with just jeans and a tshirt or go all out with a full runway look.



I would FULLY appreciate having a few FULL runway looks! Lol I am still beyond bummed about the runway shoes! I have a few ideas in my head, so I can't wait to play around with them! I never understood the "Wear with this" section on McQueen.com, as it mainly always shows accessories with other accessories. Jeans and a tshirt are a really safe, yet simple way to dress with these visors, as they are a statement piece in it's own right. Can't wait to see what people will come up with. ;-D


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I would FULLY appreciate having a few FULL runway looks! Lol I am still beyond bummed about the runway shoes! I have a few ideas in my head, so I can't wait to play around with them! I never understood the "Wear with this" section on McQueen.com, as it mainly always shows accessories with other accessories. Jeans and a tshirt are a really safe, yet simple way to dress with these visors, as they are a statement piece in it's own right. Can't wait to see what people will come up with. ;-D



I remember seeing one and it was a bag and it said wear with this and it showed a clutch bag HAHA I think I also saw somewhere else a pair of shoes and it said wear with another pair of shoes that was the best one. Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## lauren_t

I'll post my pics when I get back from the gym tomorrow 

Excited to share my pieces with you all!


----------



## lauren_t

Riiight lets get down to business shall we?! All the items here are McQueen

Couture dress







with ostrich feather cape (when I saw the price tag on this I almost died, it was like £2000!)






Think these items are from SS2007






(I'm after this t shirt if she ever wants to sell it!)










This was a custom dress too





Same dress but with a pre-spring 2010 jacket





So yeah! That was my shoot. I don't think they're bad, but I'm definitely going to get a better model next time and book the studio for longer.
Hope you all enjoy


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> Riiight lets get down to business shall we?! All the items here are McQueen
> 
> Couture dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ostrich feather cape (when I saw the price tag on this I almost died, it was like £2000!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think these items are from SS2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(I'm after this t shirt if she ever wants to sell it!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a custom dress too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress but with a pre-spring 2010 jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah! That was my shoot. I don't think they're bad, but I'm definitely going to get a better model next time and book the studio for longer.
> Hope you all enjoy



i have that tshirt  i got it from Decades
all those pieces are beautiful especially the ostrich cape any McQueen piece made with feathers is very special


----------



## 318Platinum

lauren_t said:


> Riiight lets get down to business shall we?! All the items here are McQueen
> 
> Couture dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ostrich feather cape (when I saw the price tag on this I almost died, it was like £2000!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think these items are from SS2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm after this t shirt if she ever wants to sell it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a custom dress too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dress but with a pre-spring 2010 jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah! That was my shoot. I don't think they're bad, but I'm definitely going to get a better model next time and book the studio for longer.
> Hope you all enjoy




OH MY GOD!!!! All of these pieces are exquisite!!! Especially the 2010 Pre-SS Jacket! That's the exact one I wanted! I can't see two of the photos for some reason, though. *@Jamamcg*, LOL, I had it in my cart, but I wasn't sure if it would fit me or not, so I didn't pull the trigger. I think the photos are good! The clothes are gorgeous! I look forward to more of your work!


----------



## lauren_t

318Platinum said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! All of these pieces are exquisite!!! Especially the 2010 Pre-SS Jacket! That's the exact one I wanted! I can't see two of the photos for some reason, though. *@Jamamcg*, LOL, I had it in my cart, but I wasn't sure if it would fit me or not, so I didn't pull the trigger. I think the photos are good! The clothes are gorgeous! I look forward to more of your work!



which ones can't you see? I'll try and fix them for you.
And thank you  It was my first fashion shoot and I hope that we do fashion at uni but if we don't I will definitely do a shoot by myself. I've got the perfect girl now, she's totally camera shy but I think I can win her over.


----------



## 318Platinum

lauren_t said:


> which ones can't you see? I'll try and fix them for you.
> And thank you  It was my first fashion shoot and I hope that we do fashion at uni but if we don't I will definitely do a shoot by myself. I've got the perfect girl now, she's totally camera shy but I think I can win her over.



The two after the Shearling jacket. I can't wait to see what you do next. You have a great McQueen connection!  I will DIE if I see some Plato's Atlantis runway shoes on your model!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> The two after the Shearling jacket. I can't wait to see what you do next. You have a great McQueen connection!  *I will DIE if I see some Plato's Atlantis runway shoes on your model!*



Make that two dead HAHAHA


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Make that two dead HAHAHA



LOL, I know, right?? Speaking of dying, this is absolutely ridic that I am still waiting on my visors! ullhair: This has to be the work of UPS! I'm convinced!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I know, right?? Speaking of dying, this is absolutely ridic that I am still waiting on my visors! ullhair: This has to be the work of UPS! I'm convinced!


I was wondering if you got your visor yet! thats taking a while Jeeze. Mine arrived by UPS, but the UK is a much smaller country.
Hopefully you will get it tomorrow or Today depending on the time where you are.


----------



## lauren_t

318Platinum said:


> The two after the Shearling jacket. I can't wait to see what you do next. You have a great McQueen connection!  I will DIE if I see some Plato's Atlantis runway shoes on your model!



ehehe well we'll see 

These should work











I'm going to do my next shoot like the Savage Beauty book so that will be exciting!

and I hope your visors come soon! Dying to see them!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> ehehe well we'll see
> 
> these should work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i'm going to do my next shoot like the savage beauty book so that will be exciting!*
> 
> and i hope your visors come soon! Dying to see them!



ooooh i cant wait. I really cant do it NOW!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

In vogue there are quite a few McQ pieces and the prices are ridiculous
Bustier dress £6,565, Velvet coat £5,695, Tulle dress £6,200, leather belt £180
and leather cloves to order 
Isn't that shocking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> In vogue there are quite a few McQ pieces and the prices are ridiculous
> Bustier dress £6,565, Velvet coat £5,695, Tulle dress £6,200, leather belt £180
> and leather cloves to order
> Isn't that shocking!!!!!!!!



I couldn't get over the prices from the net-a-porter pre-order sale a while back. I'm disappointed because I really wanted the green tartan coat but I'm not about to pay £7000 for it especially when I can get something really similar from Vivienne Westwood for alot less.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> I couldn't get over the prices from the net-a-porter pre-order sale a while back. I'm disappointed because I really wanted the green tartan coat but I'm not about to pay £7000 for it especially when I can get something really similar from Vivienne Westwood for alot less.



You could probably get a McQueen Main line piece thats much nicer for less than those pieces HAHA


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> You could probably get a McQueen Main line piece thats much nicer for less than those pieces HAHA



Exactly. Isn't the whole point of a diffusion line the fact that it's cheaper than the mainline?


----------



## jamamcg

biscuit14 said:


> exactly. Isn't the whole point of a diffusion line the fact that it's cheaper than the mainline?



exactly!!!!!!


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> ooooh i cant wait. I really cant do it NOW!!!!



I don't have a studio during the holidays!! 

I only have a month until I go back so you dont have that long to wait! 

And about McQ, I saw a stunning coat on Net-A-Porter and it was a green one but I can't remember which one but isn't that for the made to measure show pieces? Like you picked your size and the ateliers in Italy made it for you? I'm sure it is but the AW12 RTW should be cheaper.


----------



## lauren_t

Fair Isle Skull scarf 





God Save McQueen





A cardigan I got given, but I think its a sample, hence no tag. Don't get to wear this much  





Will upload some more sooon!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> *Fair Isle Skull scarf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Save McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A cardigan I got given*, but I think its a sample, hence no tag. Don't get to wear this much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload some more sooon!



Those pieces are AMAZING i have never seen that scarf before. I WANT!!!!!!!!:greengrin:


----------



## MCF

I just got this dress.  I love it.  It's so comfortable.  The only problem is that the arm openings are big enough to see a bit of my bra peeking out.  Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe if I wear a black bra it won't be noticeable.


----------



## jamamcg

MCF said:


> I just got this dress.  I love it.  It's so comfortable.  The only problem is that the arm openings are big enough to see a bit of my bra peeking out.  Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe if I wear a black bra it won't be noticeable.



or you could not wear a bra  a black one or a nude one should work ok


----------



## MCF

jamamcg said:


> or you could not wear a bra  a black one or a nude one should work ok



Haha! I wish I could go braless but my boobs are too big for that luxury.


----------



## jamamcg

Platinum any sign of your visor yet????


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Platinum any sign of your visor yet????



Hey, Y'all! I'm sorry! I've been very depressed here this week! I waited literally a week for my visor to arrive, only for it to be delivered Thursday afternoon. Was very excited when It finally arrived, but there is a problem. There is an airpocket on the left side of the visor. I figured it was because of the heat or something, but it is still there after three days. The store said that they will exchange it out, but I have just been having a crap week. I can NEVER have a flawless delivery of ANYTHING that I purchase! I really wanted to wear them Friday night, but I don't want to wear them, as I will be sending them back. They are so beautiful, and I am even more sad because if it took a whole week for them to actually get there, it will take about two weeks for this to be straightened all out because of deliveries! I'll post pics of the bubble now. Wouldn't you all be upset and want an exchange for an air bubble in your visor, or am I making a big deal out of nothing? Can you see it?


----------



## 318Platinum

lauren_t said:


> Fair Isle Skull scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Save McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cardigan I got given, but I think its a sample, hence no tag. Don't get to wear this much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload some more sooon!



By the way,* Lauren_T*, these are FAB!!! Congrats on these beautiful pieces! I can't wait to see what else you have in store!!!


----------



## lauren_t

318Platinum said:


> Hey, Y'all! I'm sorry! I've been very depressed here this week! I waited literally a week for my visor to arrive, only for it to be delivered Thursday afternoon. Was very excited when It finally arrived, but there is a problem. There is an airpocket on the left side of the visor. I figured it was because of the heat or something, but it is still there after three days. The store said that they will exchange it out, but I have just been having a crap week. I can NEVER have a flawless delivery of ANYTHING that I purchase! I really wanted to wear them Friday night, but I don't want to wear them, as I will be sending them back. They are so beautiful, and I am even more sad because if it took a whole week for them to actually get there, it will take about two weeks for this to be straightened all out because of deliveries! I'll post pics of the bubble now. Wouldn't you all be upset and want an exchange for an air bubble in your visor, or am I making a big deal out of nothing? Can you see it?



That is such a shame! They look amazing and I think you're right to make a fuss. They cost you $400 odd right? Then yep, thats a lot of money (or to me anyways!) to spend on a visor so they should be perfect.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Hey, Y'all! I'm sorry! I've been very depressed here this week! I waited literally a week for my visor to arrive, only for it to be delivered Thursday afternoon. Was very excited when It finally arrived, but there is a problem. There is an airpocket on the left side of the visor. I figured it was because of the heat or something, but it is still there after three days. The store said that they will exchange it out, but I have just been having a crap week. I can NEVER have a flawless delivery of ANYTHING that I purchase! I really wanted to wear them Friday night, but I don't want to wear them, as I will be sending them back. They are so beautiful, and I am even more sad because if it took a whole week for them to actually get there, it will take about two weeks for this to be straightened all out because of deliveries! I'll post pics of the bubble now. Wouldn't you all be upset and want an exchange for an air bubble in your visor, or am I making a big deal out of nothing? Can you see it?



That's shocking so long to wait and then a imperfect product I would definitely send them back but it's a shame you can't wear them on Friday. It's strange I was having visions of mine arriving broken. And I havnt checked mine if there is a air bubble I will have to take a look


----------



## papertiger

lauren_t said:


> Fair Isle Skull scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Save McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cardigan I got given, but I think its a sample, hence no tag. Don't get to wear this much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload some more sooon!



Love your pieces, I bought BF a Fair Isle moto jkt/cardigan a few years ago, it's such a cool and subtle  'twisted' design.



MCF said:


> I just got this dress.  I love it.  It's so comfortable.  The only problem is that the arm openings are big enough to see a bit of my bra peeking out.  Does anyone have any suggestions? Maybe if I wear a black bra it won't be noticeable.



Fabulous  Yup, black bra and it will be fine, anyone who notices will be looking a bit toooo close 



318Platinum said:


> Hey, Y'all! I'm sorry! I've been very depressed here this week! I waited literally a week for my visor to arrive, only for it to be delivered Thursday afternoon. Was very excited when It finally arrived, but there is a problem. There is an airpocket on the left side of the visor. I figured it was because of the heat or something, but it is still there after three days. The store said that they will exchange it out, but I have just been having a crap week. I can NEVER have a flawless delivery of ANYTHING that I purchase! I really wanted to wear them Friday night, but I don't want to wear them, as I will be sending them back. They are so beautiful, and I am even more sad because if it took a whole week for them to actually get there, it will take about two weeks for this to be straightened all out because of deliveries! I'll post pics of the bubble now. Wouldn't you all be upset and want an exchange for an air bubble in your visor, or am I making a big deal out of nothing? Can you see it?



Exchange, do it while you can, you won't enjoy looking at that bubble.

Please don't think you are alone, and it doesnt matter whether its on-line or in an actual store. Last year after trying on a displayed pair of OTK boots I was given 2 left feet by the SA at Topshop, I didnt check in the store and only discovered once I got home and that's just one example. At one point it seemed every thing I bought turned into a consumer nightmare (even Hermes gave me a new scarf with lipgloss on it).


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:
			
		

> Love your pieces, I bought BF a Fair Isle moto jkt/cardigan a few years ago, it's such a cool and subtle  'twisted' design.
> 
> Fabulous  Yup, black bra and it will be fine, anyone who notices will be looking a bit toooo close
> 
> Exchange, do it while you can, you won't enjoy looking at that bubble.
> 
> Please don't think you are alone, and it doesnt matter whether its on-line or in an actual store. Last year after trying on a displayed pair of OTK boots I was given 2 left feet by the SA at Topshop, I didnt check in the store and only discovered once I got home and that's just one example. At one point it seemed every thing I bought turned into a consumer nightmare (even Hermes gave me a new scarf with lipgloss on it).



Oooh I have the same fair isle cardigan I bought it from Saks off5th.  JEEZE you havnt had the best time either with purchases. I seem to have a negative time with Gucci items after the first or second wear something happens (but it seem to be my own fault really)for example I got a jumper for my birthday and the second time I wore it I got a greasy mark on it  and then caught the shoulder seam on a rough bit of wool panelling and then got purple dye on the elbows. But that is shocking about the lipgloss on the Hermes scarf


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Oooh I have the same fair isle cardigan I bought it from Saks off5th.  JEEZE you havnt had the best time either with purchases. I seem to have a negative time with Gucci items after the first or second wear something happens (but it seem to be my own fault really)for example I got a jumper for my birthday and the second time I wore it I got a greasy mark on it  and then caught the shoulder seam on a rough bit of wool panelling and then got purple dye on the elbows. But that is shocking about the lipgloss on the Hermes scarf



Love that Fair Isle cardi/moto, it's oversized on me but it doesn't stop me borrowing it. 

I must take some pics of my McQeen stuff for you guys, it's pretty old now (mid-00s) but things havent changed much except Lee died  and everything is even more expensive (like 4-6 times the price). I don't know I'd I could afford anything off the catwalk now. I felt guilty about buying my zip-section cashmere and fur coat about 10 years ago - there is NO WAY I could afford something like that piece now, goodness knows what they would price it as. 

Sorry for your Gucci jumper. It sounds like it ha da mind of its own and was rebelling against being worn. 

Gucci and AMcQ share the same manufacturing factories and that is why when Gucci Group took over McQueen suddenly everything fitted me whereas before it was a struggle to get into his slim-hipped pant and skirts. 

I took the (Zabavushka) scarf back to H and the SA was very apologetic for not inspecting it first. There were no possible replacements so I had to settle on a free dry clean - not ideal but I just couldn't live without it, stain or no stain


----------



## 318Platinum

papertiger said:


> Love your pieces, I bought BF a Fair Isle moto jkt/cardigan a few years ago, it's such a cool and subtle  'twisted' design.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous  Yup, black bra and it will be fine, anyone who notices will be looking a bit toooo close
> 
> 
> 
> Exchange, do it while you can, you won't enjoy looking at that bubble.
> 
> Please don't think you are alone, and it doesnt matter whether its on-line or in an actual store. Last year after trying on a displayed pair of OTK boots I was given 2 left feet by the SA at Topshop, I didnt check in the store and only discovered once I got home and that's just one example. At one point it seemed every thing I bought turned into a consumer nightmare (even Hermes gave me a new scarf with lipgloss on it).





jamamcg said:


> That's shocking so long to wait and then a imperfect product I would definitely send them back but it's a shame you can't wear them on Friday. It's strange I was having visions of mine arriving broken. And I havnt checked mine if there is a air bubble I will have to take a look





lauren_t said:


> That is such a shame! They look amazing and I think you're right to make a fuss. They cost you $400 odd right? Then yep, thats a lot of money (or to me anyways!) to spend on a visor so they should be perfect.



Thank you, *Papertiger*, *Jamamcg* and *Lauren_T*! Everyone that commented I do appreciate the concern. I have no choice but to send it out Monday, as my DH was supposed to send it out Friday, but worked too late, then Saturday, he worked even later than Friday! I just want this resolved as soon as possible. I hope your visors are perfect, the way they ought to be, *Jamamcg*. I honestly didn't really have any real plans to wear it until September, but I still want to have everything in order way beforehand. I am happy to hear that I am not making a big deal over nothing. I am just really tired of things like this happening to me. I just ordered a pair of shoes at retail and it didn't even come in it's original box! Luckily, a sweet SA from a brick and mortar store sent me one, but still. I shouldn't have to deal with this paying such amounts of money, you know? It really turns me off to buying designer items because it ruins my experience.


----------



## gunmetal

Glad you returned it. I have a pair of Mcqueen sunnies which i bought from the flagship store at Los Angeles. I found out later that the version i had has some serious quality issues probably due to previous usage...and down the road i found out that it wasn't even consider good quality sunglasses...even some Raybans and japanese made glasses were superior craftsmanship wise but at less the price... 

In this case, I'm paying for the design and name..and the bloody grey paper bag

Never compromise on fashion brand quality. Some of their stuff's are seriously dropping down the drain quality wise. I'm not happy that Mcqueen's shoes only ship with one dust bag till today.


----------



## jamamcg

gunmetal said:


> Glad you returned it. I have a pair of Mcqueen sunnies which i bought from the flagship store at Los Angeles. I found out later that the version i had has some serious quality issues probably due to previous usage...and down the road i found out that it wasn't even consider good quality sunglasses...even some Raybans and japanese made glasses were superior craftsmanship wise but at less the price...
> 
> In this case, I'm paying for the design and name..*and the bloody grey paper bag*
> 
> Never compromise on fashion brand quality. Some of their stuff's are seriously dropping down the drain quality wise. I'm not happy that Mcqueen's shoes only ship with one dust bag till today.



Thats the best bit 
the bags are even lower in quality than before. My first ever McQueen purchase i got it in a Grey paper bag, but the handles were made from copper and now its a bit of rope.
I only have one pair of McQueen sunglasses, but i have never worn them i only got them is because they were £20 from the sample sale.


----------



## gunmetal

jamamcg said:


> Thats the best bit
> the bags are even lower in quality than before. My first ever McQueen purchase i got it in a Grey paper bag, but the handles were made from copper and now its a bit of rope.
> I only have one pair of McQueen sunglasses, but i have never worn them i only got them is because they were £20 from the sample sale.




Copper handles? Wow!


----------



## 318Platinum

*:::UPDATE::::* 
My SA gave me a slew of options, but I opted to just do a store credit until a new shipment of visors arrive, at which point she would just ship out a perfect one after close inspection. I am hoping that the new shipment isn't as late as she stated (Late Oct./Early Nov.). I'd rather have it perfect, and miss a couple of months of wear, then to have it flawed and wear them out as perfect. I'm a stickler for perfect, ESPECIALLY when it comes to designer! That's the whole point, right? Limited, Luxurious, Incredible craftsmanship and Creativity? Thank you all for your input. It's a treasure from fellow McQueeniacs!


----------



## jamamcg

Best bit about the Olympics
Kate and Naomi in McQueen


----------



## cestsibon27

Hie everyone! 
I'm new to this forum and I'm in desperate need for some advice/opinions. I recently bought a pair of Alexander McQueen Skull Leather Ballet Flats from Saks in a 6 and they fit just nice with a little snug on my left foot as it's slight bigger than my right. I was afraid it would be too tight in summer so I ordered the 6.5 as a comparison. The 6.5 ended up to be a little too big and the 6 somehow feels a teeny bit small on the left as my feet tends to swell up a bit after a long walk. wondering
I was wondering if anyone who has own McQueens know if the leather will soften over time?? 
Really appreciate all your help. Thank youu!


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> Best bit about the Olympics
> Kate and Naomi in McQueen



Absolutely LOVED THIS BIT. They looked amazing but i think Kate's dress looked better in the editorial because you could see that lovely silk lining, she's still working it like a boss though!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> Absolutely LOVED THIS BIT. They looked amazing but i think Kate's dress looked better in the editorial because you could see that lovely silk lining, she's still working it like a boss though!



When i first saw Kates Dress i thought it was the one that Karen Elson modeled in the S/S 2004 show, but then i read the article HAHA 
But i agree i like Kates better as its more classic McQueen whereas Naomi's on is very Sarah Burton for McQueen


----------



## jayne01

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got my first 2 mcqueen clutches



Those are both gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## jayne01

A couple of my new McQueen jewelry purchases...


----------



## chemistshmemist

So for some reason, purseforum had not been working for me for a looong while not letting me comment, but I've been consistently lurking and oohing and aahing at everyone's purchases!

in short: They're all as stunning as they should be!

(even though the new collection on the website isn't too covetable for the menswear, and what is covetable is downright too expensive!)


----------



## jamamcg

chemistshmemist said:
			
		

> So for some reason, purseforum had not been working for me for a looong while not letting me comment, but I've been consistently lurking and oohing and aahing at everyone's purchases!
> 
> in short: They're all as stunning as they should be!
> 
> (even though the new collection on the website isn't too covetable for the menswear, and what is covetable is downright too expensive!)



I know how you feel. It's too formal for my liking. And the only piece I like is about £500.


----------



## lauren_t

Right so, my mum has this McQueen candle (I believe its called 8am or something) and I was wondering if anyone knew if they still sold them? Hers is running out and I want to get one for her, for Christmas. I've tried emailing CS SOOOOOO many times and they just don't reply!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> Right so, my mum has this McQueen candle (I believe its called 8am or something) and I was wondering if anyone knew if they still sold them? Hers is running out and I want to get one for her, for Christmas. I've tried emailing CS SOOOOOO many times and they just don't reply!



its called 9 am its a memorial candle for McQueen's passing (i believe the name comes from either when the time his body was found or declared dead SO SAD:cry::rainyou cannot get them anymore. I bought one at the bond street store in 2010 and they gave me a invitaton to the sample sales 
and i got one off of ebay last year (it came with a engraved metal lid so pretty)
and in the US in 2010 they gave them away for free with online purchases
Last time i was in the Bond street store they were still burning the candle so you could always try and contact them to see if they still have any.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> its called 9 am its a memorial candle for McQueen's passing (i believe the name comes from either when the time his body was found or declared dead SO SAD:cry::rainyou cannot get them anymore. I bought one at the bond street store in 2010 and they gave me a invitaton to the sample sales
> and i got one off of ebay last year (it came with a engraved metal lid so pretty)
> and in the US in 2010 they gave them away for free with online purchases
> Last time i was in the Bond street store they were still burning the candle so you could always try and contact them to see if they still have any.
> GOOD LUCK



I'm 99% sure she had these candles way before lee's death but I think I might ring Bond St. up tomorrow to see if they do sell them still. I hope they do as they smell so good! 
Plus I *may* have to have a mcqueen spend whilst in New York but we'll see...


----------



## Flip88




----------



## lauren_t

Wow, amazing coat! I've seen it on Matches and I know how much that cost lol! 

But oh, that burgundy peplum coat on Matches too. So gorgeous!! and the engineered floral print dress.


----------



## gymangel812

do either of these clutches work with this dress (or should i just go with a red chanel)?










here's better pics of each one seperately:













if neither above clutches will work, would this look too christmas-y ()?





here's the red chanel (will work if none of the clutches go):


----------



## jamamcg

gymangel812 said:


> do either of these clutches work with this dress (or should i just go with a red chanel)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's better pics of each one seperately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if neither above clutches will work, would this look too christmas-y ()?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the red chanel (will work if none of the clutches go):



if you wear nude shoes with the nude clutch it would look fine, i dont think the barnacle jacquard one, or the green chanel go with it.  hope this helps


----------



## rock_girl

jamamcg said:
			
		

> if you wear nude shoes with the nude clutch it would look fine, i dont think the barnacle jacquard one, or the green chanel go with it.  hope this helps



^^^^ITA!  I love to contrast between the nude and red.  IMO the red Channel is to matchy matchy.  You will look gorgeous either way!!


----------



## gymangel812

jamamcg said:


> if you wear nude shoes with the nude clutch it would look fine, i dont think the barnacle jacquard one, or the green chanel go with it.  hope this helps



Sadly I have no nude shoes. If the red chanel if too matchy I'll go with a black with gold lace chanel bag. Darn I wanted to use a clutch...I never use them lol.


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> do either of these clutches work with this dress (or should i just go with a red chanel)?



I think the Nude Knuckleduster is the best option! I think it will be a great look, as it looks great next to it on your pics. Nude Pigalles, Lady Peep or maybe even Daffodile will be killer!


----------



## Daydrmer

I just purchased this skull print silk chiffon scarf from NAP. I've wanted one for a while but had never seen one in person. Anywho I didn't know the material was so thin, and they attached all the tags, it started to pull. Is this common or should I contact NAP about this?


----------



## jamamcg

Got a new McQueen item as a early birthday present.


----------



## jamamcg

a bit of a off the shoulder peekaboo


----------



## Biscuit14

Daydrmer said:


> I just purchased this skull print silk chiffon scarf from NAP. I've wanted one for a while but had never seen one in person. Anywho I didn't know the material was so thin, and they attached all the tags, it started to pull. Is this common or should I contact NAP about this?



You should complain to NAP since that shouldn't happen. The tags shouldn't be attached to the the scarf itself since they are so delicate, they are usually attached to the McQueen tag.


----------



## jamamcg

the back




the front


----------



## jamamcg

the inside








I always wanted a piece of the McQueen for Samsonite collection when i saw it in 2008 and now i have a piece


----------



## Daydrmer

Thanks Biscuit!


----------



## Biscuit14

jamamcg said:


> I always wanted a piece of the McQueen for Samsonite collection when i saw it in 2008 and now i have a piece



That is beautiful! I love the inside. I always wanted the ribcage suitcase from the Samsonite collection.


----------



## jamamcg

Biscuit14 said:


> That is beautiful! I love the inside. I always wanted the ribcage suitcase from the Samsonite collection.



Thank you  The ribcage suitcase was my favorite i saw the silver mirror one in the McQueen outlet, but it was priced at £700


----------



## jamamcg

AAAAAAHHHHHHH look what i just got


----------



## jamamcg

Peekabooo i can see you


----------



## jamamcg




----------



## jamamcg

it came with 4 extra dust bags


----------



## kdo

Wow, that piece is stunning!  I'd almost wear the dust bags as scarves.  Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## 318Platinum

*Jamamcg*, Your birthday gifts are too stunning for words!!! I really want that Suitcase as well. I would take it in black, and mirror. Not sure about white, but I would take it just the same!!! Congrats on these beyond fabulous McQueen pieces!! I envy your McQueen more and more with each post! :greengrin:


----------



## sunkissedroses

I purchased a limited edition mcqueen scarf today from Holt Renfrew. Before I bought the scarf, I had examined it for any rips or tears. However, it never crossed my mind that the tag was missing. I just checked it at home and the "made in italy" tag is missing and I found two holes which I think is where the tag should've been. I really like the scarf however, I'm going to return it. Moreover, the store tag is not even on there. I'm not sure how the sales associate rang up the item considering there's no store tag on there... -_- I'm in a bit of a dilemma here.


----------



## ElisaBr13

My SA from Saks just sent me these pictures of clutches she has available. Call her at 954-649-4774.


----------



## lauren_t

Oh wow, I love the union jack clutch! 

I think I need a McQueen purchase soon though! Not sure what, but I need one.


----------



## Flip88

jamamcg said:
			
		

> the back
> 
> the front



it is lovely, congrats


----------



## lauren_t

Would it be wrong to spend my student grant on this?!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Would it be wrong to spend my student grant on this?!



It's never wrong to spend your student grant on McQueen


----------



## Sincerelycass11

For those who might have been eyeing them, I wanted to post pics of twoAMQ dresses, the x ray cap sleeve dress and what I all the star treck dress haha  I'll post hanger pics soon, but they are both VERY comfy-and shockingly warm! (thanks to a double lining) I'm 6'0 and these bog fall right above my knees- they are very modest. Those who may be shorter, they will probably go to around or under the knees


----------



## Sincerelycass11

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Would it be wrong to spend my student grant on this?!



Considering how figure flattering the prof is and how comfy and wan, there's no excuse NOT to!! (just make sure to buy textbooks first hehe)


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> It's never wrong to spend your student grant on McQueen



my parents would _kill_ me but, if its in the sale then maybe then


----------



## Biscuit14

There is a new McQueen book out with never released backstage photographs of his shows.

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2012/09/04/alexander-mcqueen-book-love-looks-not-with-the-eyes-by-anne-deniau

Apparently it came out on the 1st September but this is the first I've heard about it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Looks-Not-Eyes-Alexander/dp/1419704486/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346754850&sr=8-1


----------



## Biscuit14

And there is another 3 books being released in the coming months.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alexander-McQueen-Evolution-Katherine-Gleason/dp/1937994007/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alexander-McQueen-The-Legend-Legacy/dp/1847960316/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vogue-Alexander-McQueen-Designers/dp/1849491135/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_4


----------



## Kathleen37

Thanks for the links, Biscuit - the Daniau book looks excellent!

Sorry I've missed so much swag, not been too well, but on the mend now. 

jamamcg - hope you had an excellent birthday - you're stuff is wonderful!


----------



## merekat703

Hi, anyone in here authenticate? I posted my scarf in the 'Authenticate this McQueen scarf' thread but it doesn't seem to get much action.. tia


----------



## lauren_t

Biscuit14 said:


> There is a new McQueen book out with never released backstage photographs of his shows.
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2012/09/04/alexander-mcqueen-book-love-looks-not-with-the-eyes-by-anne-deniau
> 
> Apparently it came out on the 1st September but this is the first I've heard about it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-Looks-Not-Eyes-Alexander/dp/1419704486/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346754850&sr=8-1



Ahh this looks amazing, I'm definitely getting this over the Savage Beauty book!


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links, Biscuit - the Daniau book looks excellent!
> 
> Sorry I've missed so much swag, not been too well, but on the mend now.
> 
> jamamcg - hope you had an excellent birthday - you're stuff is wonderful!



I am so going to get those books. Thank you. Not had my birthday yet(it's Tomorrow )


----------



## Sincerelycass11

jamamcg said:


> I am so going to get those books. Thank you. Not had my birthday yet(it's Tomorrow )


Happy Birthday!!!  artyhat:


----------



## Kathleen37

So it's your birthday today? Hope you have a fabulous time - your swag is wonderful!


----------



## 318Platinum

"Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday dear Jamamcg! Happy Birthday to you! And many morrrrrrrrrre McQueen!" ;-D Happy Birthday fellow TPFer! I hope that your day will be full of good cheer and presents!


----------



## chemistshmemist

Haaaappy happy birthday, Jamamcg!! May you wear all your faaaabulous McQueen in good health for many, many, many more years to come!


----------



## chemistshmemist

Oh, and also, is anyone going to any McQueen FNO events tomorrow/later? 

I'm thinking of checking out the one in LA, not at all sure what to expect!


----------



## marina230

Sincerelycass11 said:


> For those who might have been eyeing them, I wanted to post pics of twoAMQ dresses, the x ray cap sleeve dress and what I all the star treck dress haha  I'll post hanger pics soon, but they are both VERY comfy-and shockingly warm! (thanks to a double lining) I'm 6'0 and these bog fall right above my knees- they are very modest. Those who may be shorter, they will probably go to around or under the knees



Absolutely stunning!!! After seeing your pictures I ordered dress # 2, it should arrive today. I am 5'10.
May I ask you where did you get your first dress on this picture?


----------



## jamamcg

Thank you for the birthday messages and singing . Just saw the exclusive bracelets for FNO they looked great.


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> Thank you for the birthday messages and singing . Just saw the exclusive bracelets for FNO they looked great.



Happy Happy B-day.....

I've wondered if anyone had seen these in person.....so, what do you think?
I've been tempted, but am hesitant because it looks like it may be a bit tricky to tie by yourself......


----------



## jamamcg

dcblam said:
			
		

> Happy Happy B-day.....
> 
> I've wondered if anyone had seen these in person.....so, what do you think?
> I've been tempted, but am hesitant because it looks like it may be a bit tricky to tie by yourself......



I think they look great I like the red with the blue degrade, but as you said I looks tricky to tie yourself I had to help a woman put a watch on once and it took 3 of us to fasten it HAHA


----------



## loveshoesbags

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 IM DESPERLY LOOKING FOR ARMADILLO SHOES


----------



## jamamcg

loveshoesbags said:
			
		

> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IM DESPERLY LOOKING FOR ARMADILLO SHOES



I don't think you will ever get a pair. 1 they were very pricy and 2 sold out in 2010 as they were only made for the show so how ever many were in the show are the only ones in the world. And a lot of the items from that collection were archived due to it being Lee,s last full collection. Good Luck tho if you find a pair


----------



## lauren_t

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Considering how figure flattering the prof is and how comfy and wan, there's no excuse NOT to!! (just make sure to buy textbooks first hehe)



ooh I've only just seen this! 
I am so tempted, especially since I'm unwell at the moment and I need cheering up aha! 
I can't afford it at the moment, and if i bought it now I would feel guilty about getting it so it may be a sale purchase if I have enough money when I get my second grant.


----------



## prettyinweston

lauren_t said:


> Would it be wrong to spend my student grant on this?!


Go and get that dress--LATER!  I know I am going to sound so much like a parent (sorry in advance), but use this pix/purchase as your goal!!!  reward yourself with it when you're done with your semester if you can afford it, or wear it under your cap and gown when you walk to get your degree!!!  and then reveal it at your graduation party!!!


----------



## lauren_t

prettyinweston said:


> Go and get that dress--LATER!  I know I am going to sound so much like a parent (sorry in advance), but use this pix/purchase as your goal!!!  reward yourself with it when you're done with your semester if you can afford it, or wear it under your cap and gown when you walk to get your degree!!!  and then reveal it at your graduation party!!!



ahh I'm only just about to start my degree though which is the problem haha! Maybe I'll just save it for three years time


----------



## rhayes3113

prettyinweston said:
			
		

> Go and get that dress--LATER!  I know I am going to sound so much like a parent (sorry in advance), but use this pix/purchase as your goal!!!  reward yourself with it when you're done with your semester if you can afford it, or wear it under your cap and gown when you walk to get your degree!!!  and then reveal it at your graduation party!!!



Referred to this site, i am looking to sell one of my mcqueen handbags. Am i in the right spot? How do i go about posting it for sale?


----------



## Swanky

Welcome to tPF!!

Please review our rules, you cannot sell here.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I don't think you will ever get a pair. 1 they were very pricy and 2 sold out in 2010 as they were only made for the show so how ever many were in the show are the only ones in the world. And a lot of the items from that collection were archived due to it being Lee,s last full collection. Good Luck tho if you find a pair



I will say this..... You have a better chance of getting a pair than I do, since you are a US size 9, as they will not even make my size (IT42). I was told by my McQueen SA that even if they would make it for me, my size probably couldn't be made (_which it was confirmed that they don't go up to 42_), the cost of the shoe would automatically have a mark up of 150% since it is a past season (_Anywhere between $15,000-$20,000 base price just for plain leather. Embellishments and exotics would be way more_) The atelier would have to approve the shoe to be made, as it is VERY iconic and from Lee's very last complete collection (_So, in respect, they probably wouldn't remake anything from the collection due to this_), and that even if all these things worked out in my favor, it would take at least a year for them to be made, and for me to receive them.

  My SA also informed me that, if I am not mistaken, 45 pairs were made, majority of which were bought straight from the runway and the rest were immediately archived. She gave me exact numbers of the amount sold, and archived, but I can't remember right now. I do remember her telling me that 45 pairs were made, though. I know that Lady Gaga wears a 39 in the Armadillo Python, so that's why I say it's possible, just because you wear the same size as her. At least it's a start, you know? I will never know, since they will not make any 42s for me. So, basically, you just have to be willing to shell out the cash, and hope that they will indeed make them for you. Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## luckyblackdress

I didn't even know they would even consider making these for us.
Right after he died, I emailed the website asking & they never replied.
too bad I don't have an extra 30k laying around 



318Platinum said:


> I will say this..... You have a better chance of getting a pair than I do, since you are a US size 9, as they will not even make my size (IT42). I was told by my McQueen SA that even if they would make it for me, my size probably couldn't be made (_which it was confirmed that they don't go up to 42_), the cost of the shoe would automatically have a mark up of 150% since it is a past season (_Anywhere between $15,000-$20,000 base price just for plain leather. Embellishments and exotics would be way more_) The atelier would have to approve the shoe to be made, as it is VERY iconic and from Lee's very last complete collection (_So, in respect, they probably wouldn't remake anything from the collection due to this_), and that even if all these things worked out in my favor, it would take at least a year for them to be made, and for me to receive them.
> 
> My SA also informed me that, if I am not mistaken, 45 pairs were made, majority of which were bought straight from the runway and the rest were immediately archived. She gave me exact numbers of the amount sold, and archived, but I can't remember right now. I do remember her telling me that 45 pairs were made, though. I know that Lady Gaga wears a 39 in the Armadillo Python, so that's why I say it's possible, just because you wear the same size as her. At least it's a start, you know? I will never know, since they will not make any 42s for me. So, basically, you just have to be willing to shell out the cash, and hope that they will indeed make them for you. Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## luckyblackdress

I'm seriously considering getting a pair when they're available on the website again...but have some questions if you please 

Is the visor comfortable(aka: does it hurt at the temples, behind the ears where it touches your head)?

Is the tint so dark that you can't actually use it as sunglasses?

Does any part actually touch your face? (ex: temples, nose)?

TIA



jamamcg said:


> NOW FOR THE HORRIBLE MOD SHOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting high on the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitting low on the face
> 
> for anybody interested in wearing vintage Versace


----------



## jamamcg

luckyblackdress said:
			
		

> I'm seriously considering getting a pair when they're available on the website again...but have some questions if you please
> 
> Is the visor comfortable(aka: does it hurt at the temples, behind the ears where it touches your head)?
> 
> Is the tint so dark that you can't actually use it as sunglasses?
> 
> Does any part actually touch your face? (ex: temples, nose)?
> 
> TIA



The only part that touches the face is a foam band around the top. They are uv protected so you can use them as sunglasses it's just like sunglasses with a mirrored lens.  to begin with they don't really have much give so I had to slide them down my head to put them on but they relaxed a bit now. They don't hurt at all, but do feel a bit strange when you where them as they do put slight pressure behind the ears. The only time they will touch my nose is when they are tilted to a steep angle(if you know what I mean) they can be worn in meany different ways and at different angles


----------



## 318Platinum

My favorite boutique received this and I had no idea it even came out! Naturally, I got my SA to send it over ASAP! It is truly beautiful and I'm glad I got it, as some of these dresses I, personally never saw before. Did anyone else get this book? What are your thoughts?

"Lee Alexander McQueen: Love Looks Not With The Eyes"


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> My favorite boutique received this and I had no idea it even came out! Naturally, I got my SA to send it over ASAP! It is truly beautiful and I'm glad I got it, as some of these dresses I, personally never saw before. Did anyone else get this book? What are your thoughts?
> 
> "Lee Alexander McQueen: Love Looks Not With The Eyes"



I have ordered it from Amazon, but I was told it wasn't being release until  October 1st luck you. Is it good??


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I have ordered it from Amazon, but I was told it wasn't being release until  October 1st luck you. Is it good??



Yeah, lucky me!  I ordered it Monday, right before they closed and got it at 9:09 PM last night! It is filled with photos from all of his shows, even ones from his Givenchy days.  As any photographer's work wold have, it does have a lot of black and white photos, but it is still very nice. I think any true McQueen fan would really appreciate the book. I love it, personally. Hopefully, you will too, I have no doubt. I can't wait for you to get it. I do want the Alexander McQueen Vogue book. I need to call my SA and see if they received that as well!


----------



## lauren_t

318Platinum said:


> My favorite boutique received this and I had no idea it even came out! Naturally, I got my SA to send it over ASAP! It is truly beautiful and I'm glad I got it, as some of these dresses I, personally never saw before. Did anyone else get this book? What are your thoughts?
> 
> "Lee Alexander McQueen: Love Looks Not With The Eyes"



I *need* this book. As soon as my grant comes in I am getting it!! 

I also have at least $630 spending money for New York (with possibility to add another $300), debating whether or not to dabble into anything McQueen!


----------



## jamamcg

Two new McQueen birthday items 
Some more to come


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> Two new McQueen birthday items
> Some more to come



Oh, very nice shirt! I had one very similar to that but in a dark green colour but I sold it ages ago. 

Looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## jamamcg

Finally found a picture of this dress.
one of my dear friends made this dress when she worked at McQueen.
all the chains are hand stitched on and it was made the day before the show


----------



## marina230

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Finally found a picture of this dress.
> one of my dear friends made this dress when she worked at McQueen.
> all the chains are hand stitched on and it was made the day before the show



Gorgeous dress!
Now, I am sharing my new or new to me dress and bag.


----------



## 318Platinum

marina230 said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> Now, I am sharing my new or new to me dress and bag.





jamamcg said:


> Finally found a picture of this dress.
> one of my dear friends made this dress when she worked at McQueen.
> all the chains are hand stitched on and it was made the day before the show





jamamcg said:


> Two new McQueen birthday items
> Some more to come



OMG, *Jamamcg* and *Marina230*!!! These items are to die for and I love every bit of it! *Marina230*, I really wanted that bag, but I already have a black leather one just like it, but embossed with skulls and I didn't see a reason to get something in the same colourway. I hope that you post mod shots of your items soon, Dah-ling!! 

*Jamamcg*, you still never cease to amaze me with your photos! Truly amazing.  That dress is exquisite and I am desperately looking for chain exactly like that! If anyone knows where I can get the same exact chain, please PM me and let me know the deets!  I am almost certain that it won't tarnish or anything of the sort, I guess?


----------



## marina230

318Platinum said:


> OMG, *Jamamcg* and *Marina230*!!! These items are to die for and I love every bit of it! *Marina230*, I really wanted that bag, but I already have a black leather one just like it, but embossed with skulls and I didn't see a reason to get something in the same colourway. I hope that you post mod shots of your items soon, Dah-ling!!
> 
> Oh, thank you! You are very sweet!


----------



## louboutindiva

Hi ladies, just wanted to share my new babies with you! Alexander McQueen studded green suede pumps with Gold and swarowski Skull head. They're so beautiful and I love the color! I'm a "COLOR" girl and this green stands out so much!


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> Finally found a picture of this dress.
> one of my dear friends made this dress when she worked at McQueen.
> all the chains are hand stitched on and it was made the day before the show



oh lovely! 
My mums best friend worked at McQueen too but she was Lee's PA for god knows how long! Quite awesome when you think about it, and thats how I got into Mcqueen!


----------



## marina230

louboutindiva said:


> View attachment 1892476
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to share my new babies with you! Alexander McQueen studded green suede pumps with Gold and swarowski Skull head. They're so beautiful and I love the color! I'm a "COLOR" girl and this green stands out so much!



What a beautiful shoes!!! Love color as well!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

louboutindiva said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, just wanted to share my new babies with you! Alexander McQueen studded green suede pumps with Gold and swarowski Skull head. They're so beautiful and I love the color! I'm a "COLOR" girl and this green stands out so much!



Oh.  amazing shoes. Hey girl you can pair your shoes wirh this clutch for a night out lol.


----------



## marina230

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> Oh.  amazing shoes. Hey girl you can pair your shoes wirh this clutch for a night out lol.



I am in love with your clutch!!!
I totally forgot about few more beauties in my closet. Looking at all your McQueen art beauties inspired my  to have some of them as well.
I am a weird combination of girlie older lady with a funky side. I love Valentino as much as Rick Owens and McQueen and of course, sexy Herve Leger.
I think of getting more MQ for sure.


----------



## marina230

Sorry, was not able to rotate pictures.


----------



## emcosmo1639

This little cosmetic clutch just arrived and I'm in love!  It is exactly what I was looking for!  Now I'm debating if I want the green too


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My leggings came in last week!


----------



## lauren_t

SS13 show tomorrow! So excited to see what its like!


----------



## 318Platinum

lauren_t said:
			
		

> SS13 show tomorrow! So excited to see what its like!



A show full of wedges................blah! I will be genuinely shocked if there are no wedges. We will see. Is it streamed?


----------



## lauren_t

318Platinum said:


> A show full of wedges................blah! I will be genuinely shocked if there are no wedges. We will see. Is it streamed?



yeah haha I was thinking, it can't get any worse than FW12! And I will be genuinely shocked if there are no wedges! 

I have no idea if its streamed, I don't even know what time it is. 

Also, does anyone know why there was no McQ for Alexander McQueen show at LFW?


----------



## Biscuit14

lauren_t said:


> yeah haha I was thinking, it can't get any worse than FW12! And I will be genuinely shocked if there are no wedges!
> 
> I have no idea if its streamed, I don't even know what time it is.
> 
> Also, does anyone know why there was no McQ for Alexander McQueen show at LFW?



The show starts at 7 UK time and it doesn't look like it's being streamed but showstudio are doing a live panel discussion on it.

Apparently the McQ show was just a one off for the run up to the opening of the flagship store during London Fashion Week just past.


----------



## lauren_t

Biscuit14 said:


> The show starts at 7 UK time and it doesn't look like it's being streamed but showstudio are doing a live panel discussion on it.
> 
> Apparently the McQ show was just a one off for the run up to the opening of the flagship store during London Fashion Week just past.



Ah thats disappointing about McQ  I was hoping they'd make it a proper line with shows and everything...oh well! 

And 7, yep. Awesome. I'm looking forward to it! I don't know where I read it but apparently this collection was inspired by the works of leonardo da vinci which should be interesting. lets just hope theres no...bloody....WEDGES.


----------



## Biscuit14

lauren_t said:


> Ah thats disappointing about McQ  I was hoping they'd make it a proper line with shows and everything...oh well!
> 
> And 7, yep. Awesome. I'm looking forward to it! I don't know where I read it but apparently this collection was inspired by the works of leonardo da vinci which should be interesting. lets just hope theres no...bloody....WEDGES.



It sounds like it could be interesting but after last season I don't have much faith in Sarah anymore. And you just know there is going to be wedges since she hasn't deviated from it since she became creative director of McQueen.


----------



## Biscuit14

It's wedges again!


----------



## lauren_t

Biscuit14 said:


> It's wedges again!
> View attachment 1896816



Someone shoot me. 
I haven't seen many pictures of the collection yet but it certainly looks interesting I must say.


----------



## Biscuit14

lauren_t said:


> Someone shoot me.
> I haven't seen many pictures of the collection yet but it certainly looks interesting I must say.



I quite like the first few looks but I'm not sure about the finale dresses from what I've saw, they might better in HQ.


----------



## lauren_t

Biscuit14 said:


> I quite like the first few looks but I'm not sure about the finale dresses from what I've saw, they might better in HQ.



More and more stuff keeps coming and I have to say this looks very much targeted at the Chinese / asia market than anything else.


----------



## 318Platinum

So far, I have seen 14 looks and I a completely over it!!!! The wedges, the same techniques, the same looks from past seasons....... I literally look at each look and instantly can point out "_Ok, that looks like SS12, and that one looks like FW11 while that one has the corset belt from SS12, with the jacket from SS11!_" It's ridiculous and i'm over it! FW11 is Sarah's best to date, and that gave me a lot of another designer, but still her best in my eyes. I may be done with the McQueen brand. I should just focus on acquiring just Lee's designs/collections instead. :rain:


----------



## jamamcg

I have only seen three looks, but I must say Love the hats!!!


----------



## jamamcg

318platinum said:
			
		

> so far, i have seen 14 looks and i a completely over it!!!! The wedges, the same techniques, the same looks from past seasons....... I literally look at each look and instantly can point out "ok, that looks like ss12, and that one looks like fw11 while that one has the corset belt from ss12, with the jacket from ss11!" it's ridiculous and i'm over it! Fw11 is sarah's best to date, and that gave me a lot of another designer, but still her best in my eyes. I may be done with the mcqueen brand. I should just focus on acquiring just lee's designs/collections instead. :rain:



agree !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I have only seen three looks, but I must say Love the hats!!!



That and the Heroine bag are about the only thing that caught my eye. What is she thinking??? Could she have actually been pleased with this collection? Must have, since she showed it. Maybe I could get some jewelry from this collection or something? Just depressing.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> That and the Heroine bag are about the only thing that caught my eye. What is she thinking??? Could she have actually been pleased with this collection? Must have, since she showed it. Maybe I could get some jewelry from this collection or something? Just depressing.



saw a few pieces from the live panel chat and the neck pieces looked interesting, will wait untill the show video is released to fully judge 
the panel chat was quite interesting as they were analyzing each look right down to the inspiration for the shapes and cut of clothing and referring everything to Lee's collections and his work ethic


----------



## lauren_t

See, I love this. Reminds me of the tartan dress Lee made for SJP but still yeah I think she needs to pick things up.


----------



## 318Platinum

Saw the runway show........ Now the two pieces I was originally interested in, i'm second guessing. The hat is topless, and the heroine bag is see-through, which are both negatives in my book. Looks like nothing for me at all, which is shocking.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I think my biggest complaint is that there is nothing special or distinctive about these designs.  They are either Lee-redux (why not get the original?) or they look like every other thing on the runways.

With Lee's designs, you rarely said "I've seen that before" (usually when he did retrospective collections) and you could tell a McQueen piece from a distance.  The embellishments, the tailoring, the details... They were Lee.  

This?  This looks like a badly done Gaultier knock-off


----------



## jamamcg

I have got to admit i quite like this collection, not too keen on the bees, but i love the honeycomb cutwork and the flower embroidery dont really like the finally dresses,but the tailoring was beautiful and i really like the shoes (sorry Platinum:shame


----------



## chemistshmemist

I can't help but feel like this is the kind of collection I'll end up liking years or seasons down the road, only in retrospect. Kinda like a "oh, that was a neat thing she did that season, yeah." kind of reaction? Or I suppose I feel like it's such a "middle part" to the narrative of her story as the McQueen designer who took the reins after Lee.

[read: I'm trying really hard to like this collection! lol]


----------



## Biscuit14

Redcarpet Fashion Awards has some close up pictures.
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2012/10/05/alexander-mcqueen-spring-2013-resee/


----------



## sakura23

Someone has to buy this http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/129672
Its the most gorgeous clutch i've ever seen. To bad its out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I have got to admit i quite like this collection, not too keen on the bees, but i love the honeycomb cutwork and the flower embroidery dont really like the finally dresses,but the tailoring was beautiful and i really like the shoes (sorry Platinum:shame





chemistshmemist said:


> I can't help but feel like this is the kind of collection I'll end up liking years or seasons down the road, only in retrospect. Kinda like a "oh, that was a neat thing she did that season, yeah." kind of reaction? Or I suppose I feel like it's such a "middle part" to the narrative of her story as the McQueen designer who took the reins after Lee.
> 
> [read: I'm trying really hard to like this collection! lol]





Biscuit14 said:


> Redcarpet Fashion Awards has some close up pictures.
> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2012/10/05/alexander-mcqueen-spring-2013-resee/





sakura23 said:


> Someone has to buy this http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/129672
> Its the most gorgeous clutch i've ever seen. To bad its out of my price range at the moment.



@*Jamamcg*, lol it's fine about the wedges. Everyone likes different things. My DH said to me "Why do you care what the shoes look like, they don't make your size?" I have to admit, that hurt a bit, but at the same time, I am actually relieved that McQueen doesn't make my size with these designs because I just can't...

@*Chemistshmemist*, the thought that I may end up really liking the collection later on did go through my brain.....for a millisecond, but then  realized that to me, it just wasn't grasping me at all and I feel like Sarah is on a down spiral with each collection she shows. I also have to remember that the runway is just that, and elements will be taken from the runway looks for the production. Still, if you have to make yourself love something, it isn't worth it. That's like dating someone you never liked and you marry them, saying to your friends "eventually, I will love them"! I never got that one. lol

@*Biscuit14*, thanks for the link! I think I may purchase the hat, but I think I would actually prefer the Chanel SS13 hat instead. The details are a bit much on some of the runway gowns, impeccable, but a bit too much. There is a knuckleduster clutch that has so much going on, I don't know who will actually buy it unless it's for decoration. The bags are nice, love the colors and RTW will of course be really nice.

@*Sakura23*, I would love to get it, I actually thought about getting it yesterday from NAP, but I just feel like the prices have risen way too much with clutches at McQueen and I just didn't pull that trigger. The work that went into it is worth it, but there is so much out there I would rather get. I hope someone in here does pull the trigger, because it is very lovely. I would love the runway dress with these embellishments on it! 

*"Just looked at your link again and on NAP and Matches has it for $1,000 less than NAP!!! WTF??"*


----------



## jamamcg

Just realised that I forgot to post this it was another birthday gift


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Just realised that I forgot to post this it was another birthday gift



YES!!! I love this and thought about getting it myself!! I don't know if I love it in suit form, because the pics i've seen don't look too vibrant. Congrats on this piece and hope you post mods soon! ;-D


----------



## chemistshmemist

318Platinum said:


> @*Chemistshmemist*, [...] Still, if you have to make yourself love something, it isn't worth it. That's like dating someone you never liked and you marry them, saying to your friends "eventually, I will love them"! I never got that one. lol



Or in this case, having been going out with someone rather exclusively, seeing other people in their relationships having more fun, and going "NO! This is just a phase we will get back to those happy romantic moments that everybody is so jealous of and we're just going through a rough patch omg i don't want to break up please it's not you it's me (ok, no, it's you)."

Though between the ever-increasing prices (like ridiculously so) and not as got-to-have-it-now worthy designs, I think I may be content with just treating what small collection I have right now with utmost care and nostalgia and pride.


----------



## chemistshmemist

Also, thought I'd share this picture  My friend took this while we were waiting for other friends to get ready for a night out; this blazer is seriously my go-to mcqueen piece now, as it's comfortable to wear (only partially lined, so it's not too hot) and _very_ high impact.







(also, I don't normally wear my hair like that. there were just too many cans of hairspray open amongst my friends to not indulge a little bit, at least )


----------



## papertiger

chemistshmemist said:


> Also, thought I'd share this picture  My friend took this while we were waiting for other friends to get ready for a night out; this blazer is seriously my go-to mcqueen piece now, as it's comfortable to wear (only partially lined, so it's not too hot) and _very_ high impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, I don't normally wear my hair like that. there were just too many cans of hairspray open amongst my friends to not indulge a little bit, at least )



You look like a McQueen warrior


----------



## Cullinan

I loved McQueen by McQueen - I'm sorry but I find Sarah Burtons designs too girly for me - that's not what the great designer was about...


----------



## 318Platinum

chemistshmemist said:


> Also, thought I'd share this picture  My friend took this while we were waiting for other friends to get ready for a night out; this blazer is seriously my go-to mcqueen piece now, as it's comfortable to wear (only partially lined, so it's not too hot) and _very_ high impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, I don't normally wear my hair like that. there were just too many cans of hairspray open amongst my friends to not indulge a little bit, at least )





chemistshmemist said:


> Or in this case, having been going out with someone rather exclusively, seeing other people in their relationships having more fun, and going "NO! This is just a phase we will get back to those happy romantic moments that everybody is so jealous of and we're just going through a rough patch omg i don't want to break up please it's not you it's me (ok, no, it's you)."
> 
> Though between the ever-increasing prices (like ridiculously so) and not as got-to-have-it-now worthy designs, I think I may be content with just treating what small collection I have right now with utmost care and nostalgia and pride.



Yes @*Chemistshmemist*!! That's exactly what I wanted to say, but typed it from my iPhone and didn't want to write out the long version of what I really wanted to write. Spot on with what you said. I do have my eye on one piece from the runway, but it's only the hat at this point, which let's be real, I was pretty much already going to get that as I love hats and to me, it's funky-fabulous. I need to know the price point but other than that, that is pretty much it. Really scared about it, though as I am still waiting for my visors to come in from a month and a half ago, but that's another story. I just hope if I do get anything, especially the hat, it isn't damaged or flawed upon my receiving it. *Chemist*, the blazer is EVERYTHING and you look great in it! It was made for you and I actually love your hair in this photo! I love the photo altogether. Very fierce!


----------



## lauren_t

Went into the McQueen shop in NYC today. Its a much nicer store than the London one which is surprising. I'm coming round to FW12 after today. I still don't like the shoes or the belts but the RTW pieces in the shop are beautiful. There is also a gorgeous leather jacket I would have had if I had $4000! 
Saw a gorgeous scarf too that i may treat myself to when the sales come round as well.


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow chemistshmemist, you look fierce!! Wonderful pic!!


----------



## marina230

chemistshmemist said:


> Also, thought I'd share this picture  My friend took this while we were waiting for other friends to get ready for a night out; this blazer is seriously my go-to mcqueen piece now, as it's comfortable to wear (only partially lined, so it's not too hot) and _very_ high impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, I don't normally wear my hair like that. there were just too many cans of hairspray open amongst my friends to not indulge a little bit, at least )



Love this look!


----------



## 318Platinum

The only new McQueen I have purchased as of late. I just received the Vogue, so haven't looked at it yet, but A LOT smaller than I anticipated! I haven't really looked at the Evolution either, but the little I did look at was pretty neat. I LOVE McQueen, so these books were a must for me
! ;-D


----------



## lauren_t

Saw someone on the subway today with the Mcqueen visors on, looked totally awesome.


----------



## jamamcg

Got this today  i now have 5 McQueen books (what is with the sudden obsession of everyone writing a book on McQueen)


----------



## jamamcg

Woohoo from looking through my new McQueen book I found out my one of my vintage(sort of) tshirts is from A/W 1996 the same print was on a coat


----------



## Kathleen37

That's excellent! I know I was chuffed when I saw my butterfly sandals in the Savage Beauty book.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:
			
		

> That's excellent! I know I was chuffed when I saw my butterfly sandals in the Savage Beauty book.



I wish I had something in the savage beauty book . I can't remember if I told you I was watching a episode of Ab Fab and Eddie was wearing the butterfly shoes it was the episode where patsy became Minni driver's stylist there were quite a few mcqueen pieces from s/s 2003 collection on the rails


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> I wish I had something in the savage beauty book . I can't remember if I told you I was watching a episode of Ab Fab and Eddie was wearing the butterfly shoes it was the episode where patsy became Minni driver's stylist there were quite a few mcqueen pieces from s/s 2003 collection on the rails



Hahaha. How fantastic!! I can imagine Eddie wearing them, let me guess, did she fall over loads? They're really uncomfortable to wear! (Not that I've worn them other than to try them on. I'm so stupid I though they were leather but I think they're lizard, so I won't wear them as I don't wear exotics) I keep thinking I should get rid, but as long as I don't wear, they are so pretty to look at!


----------



## aa12

Which does everyone prefer , I'd love everyones opinions! 
Thank you!!
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-amq4196-s-dark-havana-brown-gradient
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand.../3115776?origin=PredictiveSearch#BVRRWidgetID
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/alexand...ed-3368922-0-0-1-1&recommendationAttribute=IO


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Hahaha. How fantastic!! I can imagine Eddie wearing them, let me guess, did she fall over loads? They're really uncomfortable to wear! (Not that I've worn them other than to try them on. I'm so stupid I though they were leather but I think they're lizard, so I won't wear them as I don't wear exotics) I keep thinking I should get rid, but as long as I don't wear, they are so pretty to look at!



HAHA she was actually sitting down for most of the episode as she got locked in her panic room. If you were going to get rid of them you probably would get a lot of money for them, but they are a work of art so i would keep them


----------



## lauren_t

Whilst i was in New York, I went to the F.I.T museum and saw one of the runway dresses from Plato's Atlantis! So amazing, gutted we weren't allowed to take pictures


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Whilst i was in New York, I went to the F.I.T museum and saw one of the runway dresses from Plato's Atlantis! So amazing, gutted we weren't allowed to take pictures



They have one in the V&A that you can take photos of


----------



## nidvicious

aa12 said:


> Which does everyone prefer , I'd love everyones opinions!
> Thank you!!
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-amq4196-s-dark-havana-brown-gradient
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand.../3115776?origin=PredictiveSearch#BVRRWidgetID
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/alexand...ed-3368922-0-0-1-1&recommendationAttribute=IO


i have the first ones! i absolutely LOVE them. so comfortable, don't slip at all! i have a very petite face too. i wish i could rock the aviators but they are too big for me. they don't even sit on my ears completely.


----------



## aa12

nidvicious said:


> i have the first ones! i absolutely LOVE them. so comfortable, don't slip at all! i have a very petite face too. i wish i could rock the aviators but they are too big for me. they don't even sit on my ears completely.



Do you have a shot of you wearing them? I don't have a place to try these on , so I would be ordering online so Im basing it only on photos!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Hey girls! Want to know your opinion about this satin clutch. I am in love but not sure about the satin fabric. I am confusing...


----------



## 318Platinum

Mi_Lan said:


> Hey girls! Want to know your opinion about this satin clutch. I am in love but not sure about the satin fabric. I am confusing...



I think it's beautiful and stunning, but I am iffy about satin as well. You could strass it if anything ever happens to the satin. That would really be hot! If the price is right, and you are head over heels for it, I say go for it. It is really gorgeous to me. The rose gold hardware automatically has my vote!  Good luck, *Mi_Lan*!


----------



## Mi_Lan

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I think it's beautiful and stunning, but I am iffy about satin as well. You could strass it if anything ever happens to the satin. That would really be hot! If the price is right, and you are head over heels for it, I say go for it. It is really gorgeous to me. The rose gold hardware automatically has my vote!  Good luck, Mi_Lan!



Thank you so much dear. Such a great idea but I am not sure I would strass over a $$$ clutch. I may ruin it easily lol. It's about 40% of the retail price. Do you think it's reasonable? Or I may have chance to get it somewhere cheaper? And agree with you. The rose gold is TDF !!!! Thank for lovely advise dear!

Do you like McQueen clutch with 1 skull only or with knuckle/rings better?


----------



## marina230

My new dress and De Mante clutch. I am totally in love with this dress!!


----------



## Cullinan

Mi_Lan said:


> Hey girls! Want to know your opinion about this satin clutch. I am in love but not sure about the satin fabric. I am confusing...



The clutch is gorgeous - and if its 40% off as well in the sale, I say go for it.

I like the exact one pictured with the rings, and the colour will go with everything!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Cullinan said:
			
		

> The clutch is gorgeous - and if its 40% off as well in the sale, I say go for it.
> 
> I like the exact one pictured with the rings, and the colour will go with everything!



Thank you dear. I am going to take it. Love the rose gold so much but can't find any where except this one.


----------



## 318Platinum

"CONFIRMED!!!!!" - The SS 2013 runway hats will NOT go into production. I, personally only wanted the hat, so i'm crushed about this news per my SA. Apparently, there is a lot of little detailing with crystal, hand beading, etc. that you can see in person, so the price is ridiculous! The knee-high runway boots are 20k and up, so the runway shoes will not go into production because of the high costs. Only 5 or 6 runway looks will be made available for sale. I guess that just means more coins for other indulgences! Birthday is tomorrow, so I wonder if I will receive any McQueen. Very unlikely since I pretty much only wanted the visors, but we will see. ;-D


----------



## Kathleen37

318 - thanks for the update, and I hope you have a fantastic birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> "CONFIRMED!!!!!" - The SS 2013 runway hats will NOT go into production. I, personally only wanted the hat, so i'm crushed about this news per my SA. Apparently, there is a lot of little detailing with crystal, hand beading, etc. that you can see in person, so the price is ridiculous! The knee-high runway boots are 20k and up, so the runway shoes will not go into production because of the high costs. Only 5 or 6 runway looks will be made available for sale. I guess that just means more coins for other indulgences! Birthday is tomorrow, so I wonder if I will receive any McQueen. Very unlikely since I pretty much only wanted the visors, but we will see. ;-D



Aaaaw JEEZE that is a lot of money 20K for the boots :O I'm surprised that you still can't order a hat even though it was runway only there must be at least 30+ hats made for the show and I can't see then archiving all of them. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY tomorrow I hope you get a rare McQueen item


----------



## lauren_t

has anyone seen the 'horse shoes' on the AMcQ website? anyway, I got a job on Friday so heres to a McQueen present to myself at Christmas!!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> has anyone seen the 'horse shoes' on the AMcQ website? anyway, I got a job on Friday so heres to a McQueen present to myself at Christmas!!



Yeah I saw that they have the fuchsia sandal version on NaP the ones on the McQueen website are much better


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> Yeah I saw that they have the fuchsia sandal version on NaP the ones on the McQueen website are much better



I was talking about the shoes that are called the 'ICE PINK MINK HORSE PLATFORM BOOT' and they're like £5k? 

I however do absolutely adore the large black lace-up DeManta tote on NaP! Absolutely gorgeous! The clutch is lovely as well!


----------



## Mi_Lan

lauren_t said:
			
		

> I was talking about the shoes that are called the 'ICE PINK MINK HORSE PLATFORM BOOT' and they're like £5k?
> 
> I however do absolutely adore the large black lace-up DeManta tote on NaP! Absolutely gorgeous! The clutch is lovely as well!



These shoe are TDF. But with that price......


----------



## nidvicious

Has anyone seen these anywhere else? I regret not buying them! They're so perfect to wear everyday. 
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Di...jaffiliatesale&utm_source=cj&utm_term=2687457


----------



## nidvicious

aa12 said:


> Do you have a shot of you wearing them? I don't have a place to try these on , so I would be ordering online so Im basing it only on photos!


I can't figure out how to turn them right side up!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> I was talking about the shoes that are called the 'ICE PINK MINK HORSE PLATFORM BOOT' and they're like £5k?
> 
> I however do absolutely adore the large black lace-up DeManta tote on NaP! Absolutely gorgeous! The clutch is lovely as well!



I know that's the boots you were talking about so I just thought to mention that they had the sandal version on NaP


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I know that's the boots you were talking about so I just thought to mention that they had the sandal version on NaP



I really want these boots and still crushed that they will not make my size.  Depressed all over again.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I really want these boots and still crushed that they will not make my size.  Depressed all over again.



Don't be depressed  something better will come along. I hope you had a good birthday any McQueen???


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Don't be depressed  something better will come along. I hope you had a good birthday any McQueen???



I guess you are right. The Honeycomb Hat was that "something else", but now that isn't going to happen. I guess I just wait and see what else catches my eye. Sadly, no McQueen for my birthday, but I did receive 4 pairs of CL shoes!!  Beyond fabulous and I love each and every one of them! Each one of them has a story and I can't believe my hunny managed to find them and surprise me with them! Gotta love him!!


----------



## jamamcg

I think I just got a quite rare McQueen item it's so big it could be a rug It is a Christmas prescent from my family I won't see it again till December 25th


----------



## nidvicious

jamamcg said:


> I think I just got a quite rare McQueen item it's so big it could be a rug It is a Christmas prescent from my family I won't see it again till December 25th


ahhh it's so beautiful!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I think I just got a quite rare McQueen item it's so big it could be a rug It is a Christmas prescent from my family I won't see it again till December 25th



I am in LOVE!! Is this a scarf? OMG it's gorgeous! Didn't they make a rug in this print?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I am in LOVE!! Is this a scarf? OMG it's gorgeous! Didn't they make a rug in this print?



i think it was listed as a blanket, but i think i can be worn as a scarf, but it is HUGE. it is the same design as one of the coats from A/W 2010


----------



## PollyGal

My new McQ wallet - love the shine!


----------



## PollyGal

sorry for same picture twice!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi,

Does anyone know if the AMQ glove clutch comes with a detachable strap?

Thanks


----------



## jamamcg

does this look familiar??????


----------



## gunmetal

Is the Alexander Mcqueen Evolution book worth purchasing? I already have the Savage Beauty book which was really good and don't want something thats too similar. If the book covers the mens collection too, it would be a plus


----------



## jamamcg

gunmetal said:
			
		

> Is the Alexander Mcqueen Evolution book worth purchasing? I already have the Savage Beauty book which was really good and don't want something thats too similar. If the book covers the mens collection too, it would be a plus



All the new books are worth it great never before seen photos. savage beauty is just the most special pieces the other book show archive photos. Totally worth it


----------



## erehwon

I love your phone case, where did you get it?.. If you dont mind me asking...Thank you 


nidvicious said:


> I can't figure out how to turn them right side up!


----------



## merekat703

I just got the pashmina skull scarf in black and white, I am in love with it!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I just got the pashmina skull scarf in black and white, I am in love with it!!



Beautiful


----------



## nidvicious

erehwon said:


> I love your phone case, where did you get it?.. If you dont mind me asking...Thank you


knucklecase.com  but there are a lot of different companies that make knuckle phone cases now...i just prefer this company.


----------



## gunmetal

jamamcg said:


> All the new books are worth it great never before seen photos. savage beauty is just the most special pieces the other book show archive photos. Totally worth it



Thanks


Are these the same photos of runways that you can easily find online?

Its just that, there has to be something new in the book that can't be found online. Savage beauty did a good job by showcasing select pieces in extreme detail.

And the book has no mens collection?


----------



## jamamcg

gunmetal said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Are these the same photos of runways that you can easily find online?
> 
> Its just that, there has to be something new in the book that can't be found online. Savage beauty did a good job by showcasing select pieces in extreme detail.
> 
> *And the book has no mens collection?*



None of the new 4 McQueen books have mens collections in them


----------



## jamamcg

Platinum any word on your Visor??????


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Platinum any word on your Visor??????



Lol, it's funny you ask, as I was just wondering when they were gonna be in myself just this moment! Last I talked to my SA, which was almost two weeks ago, she told me that they don't have a definite date just yet and that it should be in late Oct, early Nov, but It is almost mid Nov now! 

F/W will be over before I can even wear them at this rate! I have heard that they are completely sold out and even have a larger than life waiting list! I have ben informed that I am the very FIRST when the shipment arrives, so i'm trying to be understanding, but now I'm getting restless.  Thanks for asking though, Jamamcg. ;-D Have you worn yours out yet?


----------



## jamamcg

In not surprised about the wait list. I was watching one on eBay that went for Megabucks I'm hoping you get yours soon . I have not worn it out yet I was going to take it on holiday, but it was too big to fit in my hand luggage. I will wear it at some point just don't know when exactly


----------



## lauren_t

Haven't had any mcqueen buys lately, which makes me sad! But I adore this jacket, it was a gift from a friend and I wear it all the time. 

And that sucks about your visor Platinum  I hope you get it soon!


----------



## gunmetal

Just trying my luck here

Do you think this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-McQueen-Mens-Multi-Color-Cool-Designs-Cotton-Casual-Tee-T-Shirt-Sz-XL-/170937838065?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item27ccb069f1


----------



## vhdos

I have an Alexander McQueen Skull Clutch on my wish list.  Does anyone have any advice on what to look for (or not to look for) when shopping on auction sites like EBay (as far as authenticity is concerned)?  What about designer sales in department stores?  Are there styles that go on sale and others that don't?  Do they sell out quickly?  Thanks for any advice


----------



## neobaglover

Does anyone know if NM sells McQueen jewelry in stores??


----------



## vhdos

I think that I may have scored my very first Skull Clutch  It has been on my wish list for so long and I am super-excited!  I'll update as soon as everything is confirmed.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> I have an Alexander McQueen Skull Clutch on my wish list.  Does anyone have any advice on what to look for (or not to look for) when shopping on auction sites like EBay (as far as authenticity is concerned)?  What about designer sales in department stores?  Are there styles that go on sale and others that don't?  Do they sell out quickly?  Thanks for any advice





vhdos said:


> I think that I may have scored my very first Skull Clutch  It has been on my wish list for so long and I am super-excited!  I'll update as soon as everything is confirmed.



They recently had a good sale on the outnet for AMQ. Excellent prices on some clutches. Did you get yours there? As far as ebay is concerned there are lots of fakes I believe. Get it authenticated first. They do sell out fast. Be cautious of bluefly also. I remember someone returned hers because she doubted it's authenticity do to missing paperwork.
I hope it all works out for you and we will have a reveal coming soon.


----------



## jamamcg

once again the Sample sale dates have been announced and I can't go because of stupid Uni this year they are much earlier than usual  not happy at all !!!!


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> once again the Sample sale dates have been announced and I can't go because of stupid Uni this year they are much earlier than usual  not happy at all !!!!



I was thinking about bunking off uni to go on Thursday but I'm not sure if thats a good idea or if its going to be worth it really! I'd like to go but I'm not exactly sample size plus its so cold lol.

Does anyone read Fashion Industry Confessions?! Interesting one about McQueen one about 3 or 4 posts down. 

http://fashionindustryconfessions.tumblr.com


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> I was thinking about bunking off uni to go on Thursday but I'm not sure if thats a good idea or if its going to be worth it really! I'd like to go but I'm not exactly sample size plus its so cold lol.
> 
> Does anyone read Fashion Industry Confessions?! Interesting one about McQueen one about 3 or 4 posts down.
> 
> http://fashionindustryconfessions.tumblr.com



That post about McQueen is the norm there when my friend worked at McQueen she was always asked to go find certain items from the archive so they could create something new. She told me it was an absolute mess and that she found iconic pieces just thrown about eg the spray painted dress worn by Shalom Harlow in S/S 1999


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> That post about McQueen is the norm there when my friend worked at McQueen she was always asked to go find certain items from the archive so they could create something new. She told me it was an absolute mess and that she found iconic pieces just thrown about eg the spray painted dress worn by Shalom Harlow in S/S 1999



That actually makes me feel quite sad. Stuff like that should be kept in immaculate condition


----------



## gunmetal

Just found out about this

http://www.selectism.com/2012/10/24/alexander-mcqueen-mens-flagship-savile-row-a-look-inside/


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> That post about McQueen is the norm there when my friend worked at McQueen she was always asked to go find certain items from the archive so they could create something new. She told me it was an absolute mess and that she found iconic pieces just thrown about eg the spray painted dress worn by Shalom Harlow in S/S 1999



You have got to be kidding me!!!! And they don't even want to sell it to actual admirers of his work, but they want to chop it all up just to make something that is just okay and overdone? I am truly disliking this house more and more with each passing season!


----------



## Kathleen37

I have to say, I find that very shocking too. I mean, it's one thing if Lee wasn't too precious about his own stuff, he had everything in his head, but now? Once that stuff is gone, it's gone forever. Very disappointing if true.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> You have got to be kidding me!!!! And they don't even want to sell it to actual admirers of his work, but they want to chop it all up just to make something that is just okay and overdone? I am truly disliking this house more and more with each passing season!



I cannot imagine that it's iconic pieces that get chopped up for something else as I imagine like Oscar de la Renta and other fashion houses they make 100+ pieces, but are only able to show 35-60 looks so quite a lot is never seen and at sample sales I have seen many sample pieces that are virtually perfect except for some minor things like hem not finished or no label  hopefully it's items like that and not Lee designed runway pieces. I HOPE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I don't know, it wouldn't really surprise me if they did chop up the pieces that were a big hit.  Personally, I've seen some redundancy in Sarah's work (JMHO) that makes me wonder where the line between trying to be faithful to MQ's aesthetic and ripping off AMQ himself is. 

And then she messes with things that shouldn't be messed with.  I feel like her skulls now are kind of cartoony.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> That post about McQueen is the norm there when my friend worked at McQueen she was always asked to go find certain items from the archive so they could create something new. She told me it was an absolute mess and that she found iconic pieces just thrown about eg the spray painted dress worn by Shalom Harlow in S/S 1999



You're famous now: http://fashionindustryconfessions.tumblr.com/image/36613072834


----------



## BittyMonkey

Vintage Leather said:


> You're famous now: http://fashionindustryconfessions.tumblr.com/image/36613072834



I saw that! Good for the poster!


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> You're famous now: http://fashionindustryconfessions.tumblr.com/image/36613072834



OMG That is Hilarious  i think my head just got a bit bigger i am definitely going to be black listed now


----------



## Dtorres409

PHP:
	

I don't know, it wouldn't really surprise me if they did chop up the pieces that were a big hit. Personally, I've seen some redundancy in Sarah's work (JMHO) that makes me wonder where the line between trying to be faithful to MQ's aesthetic and ripping off AMQ himself is. 

And then she messes with things that shouldn't be messed with. I feel like her skulls now are kind of cartoony.


Well she was his assistant for the longest time so I guess she feels like she has some authority to do AS what she pleases, but still I would be like F**K OFF b***h and leave those immaculate pieces alone. Sigh, I wish I had money to buy every one of my favorite pieces from his show. I think the pieces that were displayed at the MET are probably kept intact, but everything else is fair game, although it shouldn't be. For me, AMQ is one of those brands that should have died gracefully with its founder.


----------



## dcblam

There are skull clutches on sale at Nordies in Tyson's Corner, 40% off. 





Hope this helps someone

There's also a Folklore clutch in a lovely purple. On sale as well. 

Sorry, don't have prices.


----------



## lauren_t

Vintage Leather said:


> You're famous now: http://fashionindustryconfessions.tumblr.com/image/36613072834



haha oh my god I wonder who did that! Good for them though


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> There are skull clutches on sale at Nordies in Tyson's Corner, 40% off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961389
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone
> 
> There's also a Folklore clutch in a lovely purple. On sale as well.
> 
> Sorry, don't have prices.



Thanks for the intel, *DcBlam*, but is it terrible that I don't like any of these?? They just don't do anything for me.


----------



## nidvicious

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thanks for the intel, DcBlam, but is it terrible that I don't like any of these?? They just don't do anything for me.



Same here  I was there today and wasn't even excited about them. I feel terrible because I used to be gaga over everything mcqueen!


----------



## soleilbrun

dcblam said:


> There are skull clutches on sale at Nordies in Tyson's Corner, 40% off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961389
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone
> 
> There's also a Folklore clutch in a lovely purple. On sale as well.
> 
> Sorry, don't have prices.



Thanks for the intel. Did they have any glove clutches or is that something that will not be resurrected?


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Thanks for the intel. Did they have any glove clutches or is that something that will not be resurrected?



Are you talking about the biker type fingerless glove clutch that you can detach from the clutch? If so, that died with Lee. Sarah also stopped making the faithful biker tote as well.


----------



## jamamcg

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Thanks for the intel. Did they have any glove clutches or is that something that will not be resurrected?



I think the clove clutches was just a 2009/2010 thing Sarah's moving in to the pretty and feminine where that style was very edgy street style I cannot see it coming back any time soon


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I think the clove clutches was just a 2009/2010 thing Sarah's moving in to the pretty and feminine where that style was very edgy street style I cannot see it coming back any time soon



This sounds spot on! My best guess to find one would be a sample sale, the bay or an outnet McQueen sale type deal like they had a week ago.


----------



## dcblam

soleilbrun said:


> Thanks for the intel. Did they have any glove clutches or is that something that will not be resurrected?



Unfortunately, no glove clutches.  I have no idea if they will re-launch.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Founds a cute McQ dress ....thanks for the insight jamamcg


----------



## vhdos

Well, I just got off the phone with UPS and it appears that my very first McQueen skull clutch is lost:cry:  *crossing fingers* it arrives - I had planned on wearing it as part of an outfit for a big Holiday party this weekend....


----------



## vhdos

Update:  The UPS guy showed up at my doorstep at almost 10pm!!!!  He said that it was his busiest day all year and apologized for the confusion with customer service on the phone.  My skull clutch is lovely.  It's probably not much to some of you, but it's my first.  It is the black satin "Queen" skull clutch (gold skull wearing a crown).  It's much heavier than I expected.  I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## Enigma78

heading to the sample sale in london today, will update with what i find


----------



## 318Platinum

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> heading to the sample sale in london today, will update with what i find



So jealy of you right now!! All I want is Plato Atlantis leggings in medium. Snake print and Jellyfish (pink and blue only) would be great if you can find them for me! ;-D


----------



## dcblam

vhdos said:


> Update:  The UPS guy showed up at my doorstep at almost 10pm!!!!  He said that it was his busiest day all year and apologized for the confusion with customer service on the phone.  My skull clutch is lovely.  It's probably not much to some of you, but it's my first.  It is the black satin "Queen" skull clutch (gold skull wearing a crown).  It's much heavier than I expected.  I'll post a pic soon.



We're thrilled for you......congrats!


----------



## Enigma78

318Platinum said:


> So jealy of you right now!! All I want is Plato Atlantis leggings in medium. Snake print and Jellyfish (pink and blue only) would be great if you can find them for me! ;-D



I'll be on the look out, am heading there after work now as i couldn't get away lunch time sadly


----------



## vhdos

Enigma78 said:


> heading to the sample sale in london today, will update with what i find



Best of luck at the sample sale


----------



## jamamcg

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> heading to the sample sale in london today, will update with what i find



I'm going to live through you  let us know what there is this time. I really wish I could go. The other times I've been it was great so many amazing runway pieces I could of spent a fortune


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Are you talking about the biker type fingerless glove clutch that you can detach from the clutch? If so, that died with Lee. Sarah also stopped making the faithful biker tote as well.





jamamcg said:


> I think the clove clutches was just a 2009/2010 thing Sarah's moving in to the pretty and feminine where that style was very edgy street style I cannot see it coming back any time soon





318Platinum said:


> This sounds spot on! My best guess to find one would be a sample sale, the bay or an outnet McQueen sale type deal like they had a week ago.



Yes that is the one! I am too sad that it will not be coming back. I found one but think the price is a bit high and the seller doesn't seem to want o negotiate. I guess I will bite the bullet and get it as I've yet to see it elsewhere and I absolutely love it. Hopefully I can convince someone in my family that it's the perfect birthday/christmas gift for me  There were not on the outnet sale but they did have nice prices on the skull clutches. I did post a link to one in the authentication thread but didn't have feedback. Any thoughts on the authenticity? Thanks


----------



## lauren_t

Enigma78 said:


> heading to the sample sale in london today, will update with what i find



majorly jealous! I keep telling myself that I should go but I never do!! Maybe in the one thats next year, hope you got some bargains!


----------



## gymangel812

sale has started online!!!


----------



## Enigma78

I'll suggest going early morning, by the time i got there there wasn't as much for my size, the bags options were not so fantastic, no Skull Knuckle Duster Clutch or folk bag or Novak

I felt most of the items were outlet stock too.

i managed to get this bag.

They had few a few shoes but all small sizes - anyone wearing 39 and below 

Scarves were between £100 and £225(cashmere ones)

lots of small sizes clothing uk 8 mostly, 10 and few very 12s, hardly saw any other bigger size.

Belts were £85 and above, small sizes, i couldn't get any for myself sadly as i really wanted the leaf appliquéd leather waist belt

I will be going back early saturday monring though as one of the sales lady told me the good stuff go quite early in the day


----------



## Enigma78

reposting picture of my purchase


----------



## jamamcg

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> I'll suggest going early morning, by the time i got there there wasn't as much for my size, the bags options were not so fantastic, no Skull Knuckle Duster Clutch or folk bag or Novak
> 
> I felt most of the items were outlet stock too.
> 
> i managed to get this bag.
> 
> They had few a few shoes but all small sizes - anyone wearing 39 and below
> 
> Scarves were between £100 and £225(cashmere ones)
> 
> lots of small sizes clothing uk 8 mostly, 10 and few very 12s, hardly saw any other bigger size.
> 
> Belts were £85 and above, small sizes, i couldn't get any for myself sadly as i really wanted the leaf appliquéd leather waist belt
> 
> I will be going back early saturday monring though as one of the sales lady told me the good stuff go quite early in the day



Yeah the first time I went it was 1 hour before closing and everything was heavily discounted some special items, but not a lot and the last time I went I went first thing and they had so many special pieces dresses from A/W 2010 runway platos Atlantis dresses sample shoes and lots of unfinished toiles and and lots of current season pieces I got a jacket for £200 which they were still selling instore for £800  morning is always better, but they do put out mor items throughout the day as I was leaving they were unpacking the leather and fur pieces from A/W 2007


----------



## Enigma78

jamamcg said:


> Yeah the first time I went it was 1 hour before closing and everything was heavily discounted some special items, but not a lot and the last time I went I went first thing and they had so many special pieces dresses from A/W 2010 runway platos Atlantis dresses sample shoes and lots of unfinished toiles and and lots of current season pieces I got a jacket for £200 which they were still selling instore for £800  morning is always better, but they do put out mor items throughout the day as I was leaving they were unpacking the leather and fur pieces from A/W 2007



Thanks for that, I'll definately be there first thing saturday morning and will make a note from now on to go on the first day early as possible.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Yeah the first time I went it was 1 hour before closing and everything was heavily discounted some special items, but not a lot and the last time I went I went first thing and they had so many special pieces dresses from A/W 2010 runway platos Atlantis dresses sample shoes and lots of unfinished toiles and and lots of current season pieces I got a jacket for £200 which they were still selling instore for £800  morning is always better, but they do put out mor items throughout the day as I was leaving they were unpacking the leather and fur pieces from A/W 2007



This makes me extremely sad to read this! I can only imagine what it looked like in there and I wish I could have been there for it. Leather and fur???? OMG, just shoot me now!!! Why do I not live in London??? :rain:


----------



## Enigma78

can anyone help check if this is authentic, or direct me o the right forum. thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-A...21030011749?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item1c2df36b65


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> This makes me extremely sad to read this! I can only imagine what it looked like in there and I wish I could have been there for it. Leather and fur???? OMG, just shoot me now!!! Why do I not live in London??? :rain:



found some photos online to show you


----------



## Enigma78

Looks like i missed loads, most of those shoes and bags weren't there by the time i got there.





jamamcg said:


> found some photos online to show you


----------



## jamamcg

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> Looks like i missed loads, most of those shoes and bags weren't there by the time i got there.



I think those photos were from previous sales, but that's the sort of stuff you do see. When I've been there has always been loads of bags and evening dresses and suits, the accessories tables have always been quite empty


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I think those photos were from previous sales, but that's the sort of stuff you do see. When I've been there has always been loads of bags and evening dresses and suits, the accessories tables have always been quite empty



You know what, I wonder if they even have larger   sized runway pieces since it's a sample sale. Samples are usually always 38 and maybe 40. I see fabulous things that I still want in the photos you posted, even though you said this is past sample sales. It's complete torture, I tell you! :.-(


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> You know what, I wonder if they even have larger   sized runway pieces since it's a sample sale. Samples are usually always 38 and maybe 40. I see fabulous things that I still want in the photos you posted, even though you said this is past sample sales. It's complete torture, I tell you! :.-(



I wasn't just samples that they had it was pieces that they had for sale in stores that never sold so they have multi sizes I do remember looking at tags and seeing sizes like 42 and 44 on some pieces. And they had multiple of several items like the velvet runway dresses from A/W 2007 and suits from S/S 2004. Wood print coats and tops from S/S 2009 and the floral print dresses from that collection as well.


----------



## lauren_t

just seen the new dresses for pre-ss13 and i loooove the dragonfly prints!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:
			
		

> just seen the new dresses for pre-ss13 and i loooove the dragonfly prints!



When I saw that collection back in July the only piece that stood out to me was the dragonfly embroidered black dress


----------



## missnicoleeee

Sorry to ask this here, but is there anyone who can authenticate my (and the other TPFers questions) Alex McQ scarf that I posted in the authentication thread...? From the other posts and dates of them, There hasn't been anyone authenticating lately /:


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, i'm starting to get worried, as it is December and I have yet to hear any news about my visors. At this point, I am starting to lose faith that I will receive them, as sale season is now here, and the visors could very well be in the sale bracket. If it is in fact going to go on sale, why would they have a new shipment of them, only to slash the price on them? This is bottom line, unacceptable! Just wanted to vent for a second. I am officially missing A/W to wear them, and by the time I get them, they will be out of season! LOL I feel if I am able to get them, it will be pre-sping before I see them. Has anyone else heard anything about them?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, i'm starting to get worried, as it is December and I have yet to hear any news about my visors. At this point, I am starting to lose faith that I will receive them, as sale season is now here, and the visors could very well be in the sale bracket. If it is in fact going to go on sale, why would they have a new shipment of them, only to slash the price on them? This is bottom line, unacceptable! Just wanted to vent for a second. I am officially missing A/W to wear them, and by the time I get them, they will be out of season! LOL I feel if I am able to get them, it will be pre-sping before I see them. Has anyone else heard anything about them?



I keep thinking about you and your visor that's such a shame I feel that they are purely catering for the Asian market now and forgetting about the rest of us. I have emailed them a few times about lack of information and the have never replied  and I have noticed that they have now opens a bridal department and a couture department. May be they are wanting to establish them selves as a couture house and forget about the little people like us.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I keep thinking about you and your visor that's such a shame I feel that they are purely catering for the Asian market now and forgetting about the rest of us. I have emailed them a few times about lack of information and the have never replied  and I have noticed that they have now opens a bridal department and a couture department. May be they are wanting to establish them selves as a couture house and forget about the little people like us.



Thank you, sweetie!! I am happy to know that there is someone thinking about me and my worries!  They shouldn't forget who are making them even relevant, especially after the passing of Lee. I sent E-Comm an email last night, and awaiting a response to see if they will receive any more or not since they have "coming soon" on their visor page. I did see the Bridal/Couture on the website, but if I can't even get my little ole' visors, why would I trust you all with my couture order or bridal order? The more money, the more attention I will get, I guess. The way of the world at it's finest.


----------



## 318Platinum

I've seen this editorial before, but I was always curious as to which collection this was from. I was thinking maybe F/W 2001-2002, but I'm probably wrong. Anyone know?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I've seen this editorial before, but I was always curious as to which collection this was from. I was thinking maybe F/W 2001-2002, but I'm probably wrong. Anyone know?



I thought the dress was made for the shoot, but I may be wrong .  It was designers making looks for Marie Antoinette which came out in 2006  it's such s beautiful dress
It has bits and pieces  from A/w 2002 s/s2004 s/s 2005 and A/W 2006


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I thought the dress was made for the shoot, but I may be wrong .  It was designers making looks for Marie Antoinette which came out in 2006  it's such s beautiful dress
> It has bits and pieces  from A/w 2002 s/s2004 s/s 2005 and A/W 2006



Oh, you are probably right. I know every time I saw this picture, it was said that the dress is McQueen, but I was like I don't remember ever seeing this gown on the runway and couldn't figure out what season it was from. I was watching the VS fashion show last night and saw a look that had the same stripes, material and feel of this exact gown, so that is what made me think of this gown again.


----------



## legaldiva

Red scarf with gold sequins
GAP black wrap dress
CL Bruges
McQ padlock tiger print bag


----------



## jamamcg

Very excited I will be taking my McQueen suitcase for a spin tomorrow for the first time


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies & gents!


I don't know where to post this but was excited to see my Saks Atl store is carrying AQ!!

These are on sale @ 40% off retail. Contact Jonathan at Jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com. Or 770-331-9600.


----------



## jamamcg

Picked up a little something at the outlet today will share later


----------



## lauren_t

Have your visors turned up yet Plat? 'Cause if they haven't I would be having words with your SA! 

Also been earning quite a lot of money over the past few weeks, hoping to treat myself to something like the painted flower circle scarf  (not that i really need another scarf but you know  )


----------



## jamamcg

Here it is my new cuff.


----------



## Perfect Day

jamamcg said:


> Here it is my new cuff.



Congratulations, its beautiful and can be worn with many an outfit.


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone have the email for someone at the NYC or LA boutiques?


----------



## dcblam

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone have the email for someone at the NYC or LA boutiques?



I don't, but have found that the Las Vegas boutique is ever so helpful.
AND, try Bal Harbour in FL as well.


----------



## 318Platinum

_*SS 13 runway update:*_ My SA Informed me a couple weeks ago that the beekeeper hats will indeed go into commercial production with a price tag of $2,000! She does not know how the commercial version will look, though. With that being said, I have accidentally stumbled upon the beekeeper hat preorder on Luisa via roma along with a lot of other goodies. I think it looks just slightly different (not as wide as the runway version), but maybe I am wrong? What do you all think? Let me know your thoughts, as I am considering this as my new McQueen addition for SS13! 


http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&IsMobile=false&MenuDataCallback=menuResponse

*About my visors:* Thank you all for the concern with the visors.  I try not to be too concerned as I know that these boutiques NEVER have a specific date as to when they will get something. She also informed me that my visors should arrive at the boutique within two weeks. Week one has already passed and no news. with that being said, with news of the hat, and it's price point, if I do not receive the visors, I will just put the credit towards the hat! Win, win for me, I guess, right?  By the way, *Jamamcg*, I LOVE the cuff and I really wanted it when it was released. Congrats on that beautiful thing, dear.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> _*SS 13 runway update:*_ My SA Informed me a couple weeks ago that the beekeeper hats will indeed go into commercial production with a price tag of $2,000! She does not know how the commercial version will look, though. With that being said, I have accidentally stumbled upon the beekeeper hat preorder on Luisa via roma along with a lot of other goodies. I think it looks just slightly different (not as wide as the runway version), but maybe I am wrong? What do you all think? Let me know your thoughts, as I am considering this as my new McQueen addition for SS13!
> 
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&IsMobile=false&MenuDataCallback=menuResponse
> 
> *About my visors:* Thank you all for the concern with the visors.  I try not to be too concerned as I know that these boutiques NEVER have a specific date as to when they will get something. She also informed me that my visors should arrive at the boutique within two weeks. Week one has already passed and no news. with that being said, with news of the hat, and it's price point, if I do not receive the visors, I will just put the credit towards the hat! Win, win for me, I guess, right?  By the way, *Jamamcg*, I LOVE the cuff and I really wanted it when it was released. Congrats on that beautiful thing, dear.



WOW they do have some goodies. the hat looks great(dont like how it sits on the model tho, and the fact she is smoking in the images for the leather net belt) and i like how there are some pieces that hark back to Lee's designs, but there is still quite a lot that looks like other designers especially Victoria Beckham and Mugler may be even a bit of Lanvin. ifyou dont get the visor you should definitely get the hat.
I think you could rock the plexi collar as well!!!!

Thanks about the cuff i didnt even know they made a cuff. I saw the collar online and when i went into the outlet they had the collar and the cuff.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> WOW they do have some goodies. the hat looks great(dont like how it sits on the model tho, and the fact she is smoking in the images for the leather net belt) and i like how there are some pieces that hark back to Lee's designs, but there is still quite a lot that looks like other designers especially Victoria Beckham and Mugler may be even a bit of Lanvin. ifyou dont get the visor you should definitely get the hat.
> I think you could rock the plexi collar as well!!!!
> 
> Thanks about the cuff i didnt even know they made a cuff. I saw the collar online and when i went into the outlet they had the collar and the cuff.



LOL, I didn't even notice the cigarette until you mentioned it! I think I was too awe struck with the belt, lol. That is in bad taste to me. I really don't like the way it is sitting on her head, either. I guess I could always send back if I don't like, right?  It's funny you mention the plexi collar because I am actually really drawn to it!  I just noticed the fingerless laser-cut patent leather honeycomb gloves that the model is wearing. I really kinda like them, too! I do see Mugler and some of the other designers, but I feel like SB is so reserved that most, if not all of her pieces will look like something else that is either out there or already been done.

Yes, I remember the collar, but I only saw it on the look book, never for sale on the website, but then again, I feel like each boutiques has something totally different, so it was probably around all along. The cuff, I think I saw on NAP. I am happy that you got it and I am more than sure it will look fierce on you!


----------



## lauren_t

SS13 looks quite nice! Quite contrary to what I thought from the show. Nothing i can really afford on that site but those fingerless gloves look awesome. Really nice dresses, may have to treat myself after working so hard over this Christmas period.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Woot, just ordered 2 half price classic skull scarves from the Harvey Nichols sale!!!


----------



## lauren_t

Damn saw the green demanta tote on the Harvey Nics website but its sold out


----------



## alya

Found it in my stocking


----------



## jamamcg

I know I have already posted this, but I'm going to post again. I officially got this today for Christmas even though I got it a few months ago. 
McQueen blanket


----------



## 318Platinum

alya said:
			
		

> Found it in my stocking






			
				jamamcg said:
			
		

> I know I have already posted this, but I'm going to post again. I officially got this today for Christmas even though I got it a few months ago.
> McQueen blanket



@Alya, that is one stunning "Stocking Stuffer!" 
;-D Enjoy it, it looks great on you! 

@Jamamcg, I just can't get over the sheer beauty of it all! This is too fabulous! Merry Christmas, my McQueen Family!!!! ;-D Can't wait to see what goodies you all acquired this holiday season!


----------



## Bitten

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188

LOVE this jacket and skirt! Oh please please please can I have a big January/Feb at work? Then she will be mine


----------



## vhdos

I'm on a roll....  I purchased my first skull clutch a short while back (black with gold frame/queen skull with crown) and I just got a lipstick red satin clutch with silver frame/skull


----------



## vhdos

Bitten said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188
> 
> LOVE this jacket and skirt! Oh please please please can I have a big January/Feb at work? Then she will be mine



*Crossing fingers* you get them


----------



## jamamcg

Happy New Year to my fellow McQueen fans. I hope 2013 is filled with more McQueen purchases for you all.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to my fellow McQueen fans. I hope 2013 is filled with more McQueen purchases for you all.



Happy New Year to you and the rest of my McQueen family as well!! Wishing only the best for you all and hoping/praying that we all acquire fabulous McQueen pieces this year!! ;-D


----------



## lauren_t

Happy New Year to you too! 
I've got a project at uni that I think is based around conceptual art and still life so I may do something based around McQueen or lee himself. Might ask my friend if I can borrow one of her skull clutches or something.


----------



## NANI1972

My Saks SA has these two clutches on sale. PM me for SA info!

Brit flag: $838
Cutout French $678


----------



## NANI1972

My SA at Saks has this clutch on hold for me, sale price $638, he's holding for an hour, if you want it please PM ASAP.


----------



## kelpsong

carlinha said:


> Hello ladies!  Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world.  2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos on my blog below.  thanks for letting me share!  i am over the moon ecstatic!!!


omg it's beautiful! i would love to own one, and in the process of trying to track one down. it feels impossible!


----------



## RAzzO

My DH ordered these VISOR mirrored glasses. Pics soon!


----------



## 318Platinum

RAzzO said:
			
		

> My DH ordered these VISOR mirrored glasses. Pics soon!



Wow! How did your DH manage to find them @Razzo, if you don't mind me asking? They have been sold out for months now and i'm still waiting on mines to arrive. Congrats, by the way and I can't wait to see photos and mods! ;-D


----------



## RAzzO

Thanks to me!  I found them on http://www.giftlab.com/gb/plexiglass-mirrored-visor


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Wow! How did your DH manage to find them @Razzo, if you don't mind me asking? They have been sold out for months now and i'm still waiting on mines to arrive. Congrats, by the way and I can't wait to see photos and mods! ;-D



That's such a shame . I'm angry that you still have not got yours what are they playing at. This is how companies loose loyal customers keeping you waiting for nearly 5 months. I hope you get a gift as an apology like a pair of Armadillo shoes or at least the S/S runway hat.


----------



## RAzzO

5 months?! OMG!!! Where were they ordered?


----------



## jamamcg

RAzzO said:


> 5 months?! OMG!!! Where were they ordered?



Platinum ordered them directly from McQueen


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> That's such a shame . I'm angry that you still have not got yours what are they playing at. This is how companies loose loyal customers keeping you waiting for nearly 5 months. I hope you get a gift as an apology like a pair of Armadillo shoes or at least the S/S runway hat.



LMAO, I wish! The update is that, the arrival time has changed again to February. I'm honestly scared to purchase any other McQueen piece now. :.-|


----------



## RAzzO

jamamcg said:


> Platinum ordered them directly from McQueen



Shame on them!


----------



## caitle

I haven't posted in this thread before - but I have looked through and admired all your beautiful McQueen items, and decided to share my little collection.

I noticed McQueen items a few years ago when reading fashion magazines and blogs, and browsing net a porter. I was a full time uni student back then so I couldn't really afford anything designer.

I bought my first McQueen items in 2010. I don't have any vintage pieces, but I would love to collect some items from when Lee was still in charge, when I first started following his collections. 

I know some of you don't like the direction Sarah Burton is taking the company, but I guess because I didn't know that much about the brand beforehand, so I haven't had any reservations in buying new items. I love seeing the new collections that have been released (I am a bit of a girly girl so that's why I love the skirts and dresses so much). 

Someday I would love to own a piece from the Plato Atlantis collection. 

Thanks for letting me share my McQueen and McQ items 


And the reason I've taken all the photos on the mannequin is that it is really hot here at present and I couldn't be bothered changing into all these clothes


----------



## caitle

And some more McQueen / McQ


----------



## caitle

Last ones..

I love the new coat so much I had to post pics from all angles  Please excuse my bare feet - it's summer here so it was so hot trying it on!

And that's all for now!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

RAzzO said:


> Thanks to me!  I found them on http://www.giftlab.com/gb/plexiglass-mirrored-visor



Hi Razzo. May I know if they took long to dispatch your order? I made a purchase from giftlab on 9th Jan and still waiting for news from them.

TIA


----------



## eifitcon

caitle said:


> Last ones..
> 
> I love the new coat so much I had to post pics from all angles  Please excuse my bare feet - it's summer here so it was so hot trying it on!
> 
> And that's all for now!



I love your new coat 

I've managed to get a few accessories from McQueen in the past year too and have also found a few acceptable pieces I should get from the new season.


----------



## caitle

eifitcon said:


> I love your new coat
> 
> I've managed to get a few accessories from McQueen in the past year too and have also found a few acceptable pieces I should get from the new season.



Thank you! I can't wait for autumn/winter so I can wear it


----------



## soleilbrun

Alexander mcqueen rings  on NM midday dash: gold and silver $139

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...index=23&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## Bitten

caitle said:


> Thank you! I can't wait for autumn/winter so I can wear it



Love your pieces!! I find AM is one of those brands I can go to again and again and there'll usually be something there that is tailored and feminine but still edgy. I love it for work especially


----------



## caitle

Thanks *Bitten*. You must look so chic at work! I would love to get an AM suit but I don't think I could pull it off 

I just bought this zip and chain McQ belt from Farfetch.  http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/mcq-by-alexander-mcqueen-zip-and-chain-belt-item-10216936.aspx

and I love the print on this tshirt.. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334191


----------



## 318Platinum

@Caitle, Sadly, I had a whole paragraph typed out to you about how amazing and beautiful and how much I wanted to welcome you to the thread written out on my TPF App, but it has been acting beyond screwy lately and I may just do better to uninstall it because it is so much trouble, I would rather not even get on TPF since I have to deal with the problems all the time! It is probably just me, as I have the worst luck in everything, but I still wanted to say how stunning and great your McQueen collection is and that we are always happy to see a fellow McQueen lover's collection and additions! Welcome to the family! 
;-D


----------



## 318Platinum

318Platinum said:
			
		

> @Caitle, Sadly, I had a whole paragraph typed out to you about how amazing and beautiful and how much I wanted to welcome you to the thread written out on my TPF App, but it has been acting beyond screwy lately and I may just do better to uninstall it because it is so much trouble, I would rather not even get on TPF since I have to deal with the problems all the time! It is probably just me, as I have the worst luck in everything, but I still wanted to say how stunning and great your McQueen collection is and that we are always happy to see a fellow McQueen lover's collection and additions! Welcome to the family!
> ;-D



ANNND still had to try and send this new paragraph over 6 times with no luck!!! IM DONE!! UGH!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> @Caitle, Sadly, I had a whole paragraph typed out to you about how amazing and beautiful and how much I wanted to welcome you to the thread written out on my TPF App, but it has been acting beyond screwy lately and I may just do better to uninstall it because it is so much trouble, I would rather not even get on TPF since I have to deal with the problems all the time! It is probably just me, as I have the worst luck in everything, but I still wanted to say how stunning and great your McQueen collection is and that we are always happy to see a fellow McQueen lover's collection and additions! Welcome to the family!
> ;-D



Its not just you. Happens to me all the time recently I have lots of problems loading photos .


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Its not just you. Happens to me all the time recently I have lots of problems loading photos .



By the way, I just checked my email and my SA just informed me that my visor just arrived in pristine/perfect condition and that I will receive them next week, as she will mail them off Monday!!! Really wasn't expecting to see that email. Excited!! ;-D I wonder if they received a few more? She told me a while ago that there were like over 80+ names on a waiting list for them and they were maybe only going to receive maybe 5? 4, because I was automatically first on the list. I hope they received a LOT more than just 5.


----------



## caitle

318Platinum said:


> @Caitle, Sadly, I had a whole paragraph typed out to you about how amazing and beautiful and how much I wanted to welcome you to the thread written out on my TPF App, but it has been acting beyond screwy lately and I may just do better to uninstall it because it is so much trouble, I would rather not even get on TPF since I have to deal with the problems all the time! It is probably just me, as I have the worst luck in everything, but I still wanted to say how stunning and great your McQueen collection is and that we are always happy to see a fellow McQueen lover's collection and additions! Welcome to the family!
> ;-D



Thank you so much, that's so sweet! Happy to be here. At the moment I'm still trying to catch up on this thread, it moves so fast! 

There are not many places to buy McQueen in Australia, and my friends aren't really into designer clothes, so I love checking out everyone's lovely items here 

Looking forward to seeing your visor when it arrives  Sounds like it's been quite a wait.

The TPF app works pretty well on my smart phone, but I don't get notifications if someone quotes me and I can't load pics...


----------



## Bitten

caitle said:


> Thanks *Bitten*. You must look so chic at work! I would love to get an AM suit but I don't think I could pull it off
> 
> I just bought this zip and chain McQ belt from Farfetch.  http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/mcq-by-alexander-mcqueen-zip-and-chain-belt-item-10216936.aspx
> 
> and I love the print on this tshirt.. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334191



Fabulous pieces 

Thank you for your kind comments - I have to say, wearing McQueen to work always makes me feel more confident for some reason  

I have the same navy dress you posted, but the neckline is a little bit of a trial!  And I find the wool crepes from McQueen are always on the heavy side (for the European climate I suppose) so most of the pieces are strictly for Autumn/Winter/Spring. Definitely NOT Australian summer!!  

I am currently LUSTING after this ivory suit jacket with the matching skirt:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188

And I am pleased to say, I just picked up this fabulous black sheath dress from Matches - 70% off!! 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126052

It seems like a good replacement for the existing (but slightly worn) black sheath in my wardrobe, with a great current lace detail that will be good for work and wearable for warmer weather. I'm going to wear it to work with patent grey CL Declic pumps and an ivory raw silk bolero-style jacket


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> By the way, I just checked my email and my SA just informed me that my visor just arrived in pristine/perfect condition and that I will receive them next week, as she will mail them off Monday!!! Really wasn't expecting to see that email. Excited!! ;-D I wonder if they received a few more? She told me a while ago that there were like over 80+ names on a waiting list for them and they were maybe only going to receive maybe 5? 4, because I was automatically first on the list. I hope they received a LOT more than just 5.



I kind of hope not (obviously its sad as so many people wanted them) I like the idea of an exclusive elite club of visor owners I was watching one on eBay a few months ago and it sold for over £1000 so I don't think a lot were available causing high demand making people want it all the more. I'm so glad you will finally get yours


----------



## bobobob

McQ Alexander McQueen Pre-Fall 2013 

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/2013PF-MCQ


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I kind of hope not (obviously its sad as so many people wanted them) I like the idea of an exclusive elite club of visor owners I was watching one on eBay a few months ago and it sold for over £1000 so I don't think a lot were available causing high demand making people want it all the more. I'm so glad you will finally get yours



Lol, after I wrote it, I said the same thing.  Naughty me! Thank you! It's been QUITE a journey, but i'm not out of the woods yet! I won't exhale or be satisfied until they are in my arms! I've always been that way, and it surely goes for this situation!! I can't believe 1000 euros! Wow! I should have purchased two and sold one! Lol


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lol, after I wrote it, I said the same thing.  Naughty me! Thank you! It's been QUITE a journey, but i'm not out of the woods yet! I won't exhale or be satisfied until they are in my arms! I've always been that way, and it surely goes for this situation!! I can't believe 1000 euros! Wow! I should have purchased two and sold one! Lol



I know I thought the same thing buy 2 and sell one and it would cover the price of the two, but it would of been a big risk I think. I think It was listed as bidding starts at 0.99p so that would be a huge loss if it sold for just that


----------



## BittyMonkey

Pulled an oldy but goody out of the closet for DH's birthday dinner - Celtic dogs, with black tights and Stuart Weitzman "Iron Lady" booties.

Sorry about the messy bed and bad lighting!


----------



## caitle

Bitten said:


> Fabulous pieces
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments - I have to say, wearing McQueen to work always makes me feel more confident for some reason
> 
> I have the same navy dress you posted, but the neckline is a little bit of a trial!  And I find the wool crepes from McQueen are always on the heavy side (for the European climate I suppose) so most of the pieces are strictly for Autumn/Winter/Spring. Definitely NOT Australian summer!!
> 
> I am currently LUSTING after this ivory suit jacket with the matching skirt:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188
> 
> And I am pleased to say, I just picked up this fabulous black sheath dress from Matches - 70% off!!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126052
> 
> It seems like a good replacement for the existing (but slightly worn) black sheath in my wardrobe, with a great current lace detail that will be good for work and wearable for warmer weather. I'm going to wear it to work with patent grey CL Declic pumps and an ivory raw silk bolero-style jacket



Wow that suit is fierce! Do you think you'll get it? 

That black dress was such a great deal. Would love to see your outfit pics when it's warm enough to wear it.

I bought the cowl neck dress only recently, so I haven't worn it yet. How come it is a bit of a trial to wear? Does the neckline sit too low? Or are you constantly needing to readjust it?



BittyMonkey said:


> Pulled an oldy but goody out of the closet for DH's birthday dinner - Celtic dogs, with black tights and Stuart Weitzman "Iron Lady" booties.
> 
> Sorry about the messy bed and bad lighting!



You look great. Love the dress!


----------



## Bitten

caitle said:


> Wow that suit is fierce! Do you think you'll get it?
> 
> That black dress was such a great deal. Would love to see your outfit pics when it's warm enough to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the cowl neck dress only recently, so I haven't worn it yet. How come it is a bit of a trial to wear? Does the neckline sit too low? Or are you constantly needing to readjust it?



Well, buying the black dress on sale makes the ivory suit a little more possible, I suppose - at least, that's how I justify it in my head!! 

The navy dress is gorgeous of course but I have a fairly prominent bust and the neckline is quite revealing on me - it's the sort of dress that is fantastic for a power-date but I expect to wear most things styled for work and that dress I haven't quite come up with the solution yet - but I will


----------



## BittyMonkey

caitle said:
			
		

> You look great. Love the dress!



Thanks! I forgot part of the outfit - Spanx. Haha


----------



## jamamcg

BittyMonkey said:


> Pulled an oldy but goody out of the closet for DH's birthday dinner - Celtic dogs, with black tights and Stuart Weitzman "Iron Lady" booties.
> 
> Sorry about the messy bed and bad lighting!



I have that pattern on a scarf and i love it sadly it got snagged on a bit of velcro


----------



## BittyMonkey

jamamcg said:


> I have that pattern on a scarf and i love it sadly it got snagged on a bit of velcro



Ugh.  I love the pattern. That's so unfortunate.


----------



## Bitten

BittyMonkey said:


> Thanks!* I forgot part of the outfit - Spanx*. Haha



Nonsense! You look too amazing for spanx


----------



## BittyMonkey

Bitten said:
			
		

> Nonsense! You look too amazing for spanx



I love you!


----------



## Bitten

BittyMonkey said:


> I love you!



 

A good McQueen frock makes all of us look like a million bucks, no? 

I can't wait until my new dress arrives!!


----------



## RAzzO

Reveal in 3-4 hrs! )


----------



## 318Platinum

RAzzO said:


> Reveal in 3-4 hrs! )



A reveal????? YAY, a McQueen Reveal!!!!!  Okay, I think i have all I will need for the reveal!! Can't wait!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Yay!!


----------



## RAzzO

Here we go 









And my DH


----------



## RAzzO

One more


----------



## BittyMonkey

That's a hot pic!!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

RAzzO said:
			
		

> Here we go
> 
> 
> And my DH



Congrats! I got my parcel from giftlab today too!


----------



## RAzzO

LilMissAwesome said:


> Congrats! I got my parcel from giftlab today too!


Congrats LilMissAwesome!


----------



## Biscuit14

Pre-fall lookbook is finally out and I am so in love with the last few dresses.

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/2013PF-AMCQUEEN


----------



## lauren_t

OMG I LOVE IT. Seriously, wow!


----------



## 318Platinum

FINALLY received my visors today!!!! I am very happy to report that they are in fact, pristine and in very great condition! It's pretty bittersweet because of all of the waiting, but in the end, I am very happy that I got them. Some new info I learned about my visors:

LV Boutique were scheduled to receive 6 visors, and then later, they were told that they would receive 0. They stressed to the atelier that they needed at least 1, because it is for me. If I am not mistaken, McQueen USA ended up receiving a total of 2 visors nationwide, which NYC wanted both, but the 2 were split between NYC and LV. I received the ONLY visor that LV received, so I am very grateful for them doing this, even though it was mine from the beginning without question! I'm not sure what ended up happening to the other visor, but all I can say is, I hope whomever it went to, knows just how very lucky and blessed they are!!

*@Biscuit14*, some of these looks seem as if I have seen them in previous pre-fall collections of hers, but I still really love what I see. Very regal and very clean. It's as almost as if Sarah B. was inspired by Padmè Amidala!  I would LOVE to wear some of these.


----------



## Biscuit14

318Platinum said:


> FINALLY received my visors today!!!! I am very happy to report that they are in fact, pristine and in very great condition! It's pretty bittersweet because of all of the waiting, but in the end, I am very happy that I got them. Some new info I learned about my visors:
> 
> LV Boutique were scheduled to receive 6 visors, and then later, they were told that they would receive 0. They stressed to the atelier that they needed at least 1, because it is for me. If I am not mistaken, McQueen USA ended up receiving a total of 2 visors nationwide, which NYC wanted both, but the 2 were split between NYC and LV. I received the ONLY visor that LV received, so I am very grateful for them doing this, even though it was mine from the beginning without question! I'm not sure what ended up happening to the other visor, but all I can say is, I hope whomever it went to, knows just how very lucky and blessed they are!!
> 
> *@Biscuit14*, some of these looks seem as if I have seen them in previous pre-fall collections of hers, but I still really love what I see. Very regal and very clean. It's as almost as if Sarah B. was inspired by Padmè Amidala!  I would LOVE to wear some of these.


I am really happy for you that they finally came but you would think that they could at least offer you a gift voucher for all the waiting and trouble you went to to finally get them since they sent you a faulty pair in the first place.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> I am really happy for you that they finally came but you would think that they could at least offer you a gift voucher for all the waiting and trouble you went to to finally get them since they sent you a faulty pair in the first place.



I know, right? I was expecting at least a card of some sort, but it was just the visors and nothing more. I'm not really sure how I feel about the whole ordeal, and even though I did receive what I wanted in the end, I felt like it was more of an obligation on their part, instead of being sincere and showing just a little compassion (i.e. a personalized card/note or some type of gift, ect.). I have mixed emotions about it all. Like I said before, this whole deal makes me extremely weary about my next planned purchase from them. Just a gesture of some sort would be worth more to me than the visors, if that makes sense.


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> FINALLY received my visors today!!!! I am very happy to report that they are in fact, pristine and in very great condition! It's pretty bittersweet because of all of the waiting, but in the end, I am very happy that I got them. Some new info I learned about my visors:
> 
> LV Boutique were scheduled to receive 6 visors, and then later, they were told that they would receive 0. They stressed to the atelier that they needed at least 1, because it is for me. If I am not mistaken, McQueen USA ended up receiving a total of 2 visors nationwide, which NYC wanted both, but the 2 were split between NYC and LV. I received the ONLY visor that LV received, so I am very grateful for them doing this, even though it was mine from the beginning without question! I'm not sure what ended up happening to the other visor, but all I can say is, I hope whomever it went to, knows just how very lucky and blessed they are!!
> 
> *@Biscuit14*, some of these looks seem as if I have seen them in previous pre-fall collections of hers, but I still really love what I see. Very regal and very clean. It's as almost as if Sarah B. was inspired by Padmè Amidala!  I would LOVE to wear some of these.



I am so happy you received them. The wait was way too long. I got nervous when razzo received them before you. I was thinking, there is bound to be a story on the nightly news of bomb threats to AMQ boutiques around the world. Well at least had it been me waiting  Congratulations and mod pics soon.


----------



## Kathleen37

Yay 318 - they're fantastic!!! So glad you got them, worth the wait!!!


----------



## jamamcg

just saw this!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/news/alexander+mcqueen+to+miss+autumn+winter+13,21725


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> just saw this!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/news/alexander+mcqueen+to+miss+autumn+winter+13,21725



WOW!!! Are you kidding me? I was really looking forward to the show, but at the same time, there usually isn't anything special about it, so photos will suffice, I guess. I hope it's taped like unofficial "Angels and Demons"! ;-D Congrats, Sarah B. on the twins! Does this mean she will take a break? Twins are NOT easy!!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Are you kidding me? I was really looking forward to the show, but at the same time, there usually isn't anything special about it, so photos will suffice, I guess. I hope it's taped like unofficial "Angels and Demons"! ;-D Congrats, Sarah B. on the twins! Does this mean she will take a break? Twins are NOT easy!!!!!



Yes they will most likely do the same as Angels and Demons. A much smaller affair like With Celine when Philo had her 3rd child. PPR will probably provide extra help for her either with child care or with more assistants


----------



## Kathleen37

*bah* My McQ hummingbird t-shirt arrived today and I'm really disappointed. It's really dark! You can barely see what's on there. I'm glad I didn't get one of the dresses (though this is I think classed as a dress, but it's just a longer t-shirt really) At least it was in the sale (thought Irish 40% and not 60% like the UK site) I'll take photo's (and post on the Lee family thread, jamamcg) hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## zaaz

Hi everyone! Check out my new "ysl arty ring," courtesy of the brilliant people of Saks. I honestly can't imagine how they misplaced a McQueen bracelet for a ysl ring but...exchanging it would be kind of a hassle considering I had this delivered to a relative's house in the US about a month ago and it only got to my hands today. Now, I do love McQueen and I had considered purchasing one of these anyway. The price difference between both items is 9 dollars. What do you think? Do you like the bracelet? I'm actually kind of loving it anyway, even if I'm a little disappointed because I wanted the arty for a long time. However I still could get one online somewhere else. Ahh, decisions, decisions. All opinions appreciated!


----------



## lauren_t

Just remembered that I've got a McQ canvas bag at home that a friend gave me. Will post a pic when I get home but due to the snow tomorrow and poss Monday as well it may be next week.


----------



## Esquared72

Just wanted to share my mew AMcQ Petal Skull ring. Bought it on sale from the Alexander McQueen website. Ordered it Friday afternoon and it showed up today! Love it.


----------



## jamamcg

New McQueen ad campaigns have been released I'm not too keen on the dress they picked for it, but the portrait of Raquel Zimmerman covered in honey is quite nice. Tried to post the pictures, but phone won't let me


----------



## authenticplease

eehlers said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my mew AMcQ Petal Skull ring. Bought it on sale from the Alexander McQueen website. Ordered it Friday afternoon and it showed up today! Love it.



Congrats!  It is fierce!!


----------



## Esquared72

authenticplease said:


> Congrats!  It is fierce!!



Thanks! My husband jokingly pointed out that I could inflict some serious damage with this ring. Stylish AND good for self defense. LOL


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> New McQueen ad campaigns have been released I'm not too keen on the dress they picked for it, but the portrait of Raquel Zimmerman covered in honey is quite nice. Tried to post the pictures, but phone won't let me



I only like the honey photo as well. The others look like they came from the lookbook.


----------



## Kathleen37

So, here's the McQ Hummingbird Tshirt. I'm really disappointed as it's so dark! I have to say even this picture I took, they show up better than they do in real life. It definitely doesn't look much like the quite vibrant hummingbirds in the pictures on the website...

Does anyone else have one of these - is yours as dark? Has anyone seen them instore?

(One nice thing, they've used Lee's hummingbirds from his previous collection..)


----------



## Kathleen37

Finally got round to posting my Jellyfish dress. I love this. The colours are beautiful!! I wish I could slim down enough to be able to fit into this, but it's never going to happen...


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> I know, right? I was expecting at least a card of some sort, but it was just the visors and nothing more. I'm not really sure how I feel about the whole ordeal, and even though I did receive what I wanted in the end, I felt like it was more of an obligation on their part, instead of being sincere and showing just a little compassion (i.e. a personalized card/note or some type of gift, ect.). I have mixed emotions about it all. Like I said before, this whole deal makes me extremely weary about my next planned purchase from them. Just a gesture of some sort would be worth more to me than the visors, if that makes sense.



I'm dreadfully behind, reading this thread - but just HAD to pop in and say congratulations on F I N A L L Y receiving your visor.  Sheesh, what an ordeal and it's just so sad that the level of customer service is not commensurate with the high quality of McQueen - they should be totally ashamed! Alas, we can totally understand that this transaction leaves a bitter taste.  BUT, we'll focus on the good fact that they are IN you hot hands!  Congrats.


----------



## dcblam

zaaz said:


> Hi everyone! Check out my new "ysl arty ring," courtesy of the brilliant people of Saks. I honestly can't imagine how they misplaced a McQueen bracelet for a ysl ring but...exchanging it would be kind of a hassle considering I had this delivered to a relative's house in the US about a month ago and it only got to my hands today. Now, I do love McQueen and I had considered purchasing one of these anyway. The price difference between both items is 9 dollars. What do you think? Do you like the bracelet? I'm actually kind of loving it anyway, even if I'm a little disappointed because I wanted the arty for a long time. However I still could get one online somewhere else. Ahh, decisions, decisions. All opinions appreciated!



To be honest, I am not a fan of this bangle. BUT - considering all of the hassles with a return and IF you are liking it, by all means......


----------



## zaaz

dcblam said:


> To be honest, I am not a fan of this bangle. BUT - considering all of the hassles with a return and IF you are liking it, by all means......



I'm still debating on it! The biggest problem is that the ring I originally ordered is no longer in stock. So I think keeping it is the way to go.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to share this amazing cape my friend recently bought on sale...I am now inspired to get one too!


----------



## Esquared72

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just wanted to share this amazing cape my friend recently bought on sale...I am now inspired to get one too!



That print is beautiful!!


----------



## lauren_t

Here's my McQ canvas tote, not sure if many of these were produced as my friend who gave it to me said you only got one if you went to the show.
Going to try and use it a bit more this year! Been forgetting I actually have it.


----------



## Summer sunshine

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just wanted to share this amazing cape my friend recently bought on sale...I am now inspired to get one too!



Hi, I saw this cape and did think about buying it for myself but being short I thought it might swamp me. Your friend looks fab in it, she wears it well. Can I ask, is she tall?


----------



## bbagsforever

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi, I saw this cape and did think about buying it for myself but being short I thought it might swamp me. Your friend looks fab in it, she wears it well. Can I ask, is she tall?



She is about 5 6 I think...so not overly tall. She was wearing heels with it also.


----------



## SSq8

Hi guys
I'm seriously dying for the Alexander McQueen Scuba python de manta clutch.
I have been searching for it everywhere and can't find it anywhere. 
Please let me know if you have any idea where I can get one or if anyone is willing to sell theirs! 
Any help would be very highly appreciated!
Many thanks!
Sarah


----------



## jamamcg

SSq8 said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> I'm seriously dying for the Alexander McQueen Scuba python de manta clutch.
> I have been searching for it everywhere and can't find it anywhere.
> Please let me know if you have any idea where I can get one or if anyone is willing to sell theirs!
> Any help would be very highly appreciated!
> Many thanks!
> Sarah



That bag is as rare as hens teeth. And if you do find one for sale you will have to fork out mega bucks for it. Many people will be holding on to that bag for a long time tho, as it was from Mr McQueens last full collection. The last time I saw one for sale secondhand it went for about £4000
Good luck


----------



## tatsu_k

very excited! Finally got my first McQueen Scull Scarf !


----------



## Mi_Lan

tatsu_k said:
			
		

> very excited! Finally got my first McQueen Scull Scarf !



Oh! Photo pls!


----------



## tatsu_k

Here is the pic, I am clearly not a pro picture taker judging from this )))
Anyway, Im super exited to have my first McQueen scarf which i wanted for years!! I opted for dusted rose(?)/black skulls.


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> Finally got round to posting my Jellyfish dress. I love this. The colours are beautiful!! I wish I could slim down enough to be able to fit into this, but it's never going to happen...



OMG, *Kathleen*!!!! Congrats on this beautiful dress!! I know how much you love they jellyfish print and that collection, so I am very happy that you came across this beautiful dress!! I'm still on the search for my leggings!!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Bless you, 318 - I'm so chuffed!! And I haven't forgotten you and your leggings, I'll be on pm straight away if I ever see a pair!!

Ahh, your jellyfish da manta, now that really is a beauty!!

Thanks again!


----------



## jamamcg

February 11th 3 years ago today  RIP LEE


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> February 11th 3 years ago today  RIP LEE



I know! I am really sad today. I'm thinking of doing a very small project for the anniversary, but not too sure just yet. Need my sweeter 1/2 here to help, but he will be gone for majority of the day.  I wish they would do something special each year for the anniversary like very limited scented candles or scarves or something of the sort that showcases rare, or unseen Lee designs, thoughts or accomplishments. The proceeds can go to his charities. I literally got on McQueen.com thinking I was gonna see some sort of tribute or remembrance, but NOTHING! It's sad. :.-(


----------



## jamamcg

I know not even a mention by their Twitter  or anything. Oooh what project do you have in mind?????


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I know not even a mention by their Twitter  or anything. Oooh what project do you have in mind?????



Nothing big, was just thinking of doing a very small photoshoot of me modeling a few of my McQueen items, Lee era of course. I wish I would have thought about this earlier last month, but the last few months have been completely insane and my focus has been thrown completely into family and other projects! By the way, didn't you say that you do embroidery? I would love to see some of your work! ;-D


----------



## dcblam

RIP......

*jamamcg & 318Platinum*
Thanks for always being his biggest fans.....


----------



## 318Platinum

dcblam said:


> RIP......
> 
> jamamcg & 318Platinum
> Thanks for always being his biggest fans.....



Thanks, DCblam! I appreciate that, but I think we are all his biggest fans! Unfortunately, I could not do my photo shoot because of the stormy weather we had here all day long. :.-( hopefully, I can do it sometime this week and post it before the week is out. We will see.


----------



## irene83

RIP Mcqueen. I just watched a 1991 show on Mcqueen (early days) and almost cried. I recommend it to everyone who hasn't seen it.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/128746


----------



## jamamcg

irene83 said:


> RIP Mcqueen. I just watched a 1991 show on Mcqueen (early days) and almost cried. I recommend it to everyone who hasn't seen it.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/128746



are you sure the collection was 91 as he didnt graduate from CSM untill 94 
i am unable to watch the video as i dont live in the US


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Nothing big, was just thinking of doing a very small photoshoot of me modeling a few of my McQueen items, Lee era of course. I wish I would have thought about this earlier last month, but the last few months have been completely insane and my focus has been thrown completely into family and other projects! By the way, *didn't you say that you do embroidery? I would love to see some of your work!* ;-D



sorry forgot you asked me this.
Yes i do, do embroidery i will have to take some photos for you to see


----------



## irene83

jamamcg said:


> are you sure the collection was 91 as he didnt graduate from CSM untill 94
> i am unable to watch the video as i dont live in the US



oh sorry, the show was produced in 2001.


----------



## aa12

which aviators does everyone prefer-http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexander-McQueen-Skull-Aviator-Sunglasses-Military-Green-Alexander-McQueen/prod154520122_cat40890774__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat40890774%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod153680393&cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...ements%3D&eItemId=prod140630027&cmCat=product

gold in both styles...but can't decide which...


----------



## aa12

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...ements%3D&eItemId=prod153680393&cmCat=product


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Dying right now because of the great news I have just found out!!! Highland Park Village, which is one of my two favorite shopping stops in Dallas,TX will soon have an Alexander McQueen boutique open!!!! I literally screamed to the top of my lungs when I saw this outstanding news!!!! I can not wait for this place to open and now, my DH has an even bigger problem on his hands now when we go to Dallas!! ;-D So happy right now!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! Dying right now because of the great news I have just found out!!! Highland Park Village, which is one of my two favorite shopping stops in Dallas,TX will soon have an Alexander McQueen boutique open!!!! I literally screamed to the top of my lungs when I saw this outstanding news!!!! I can not wait for this place to open and now, my DH has an even bigger problem on his hands now when we go to Dallas!! ;-D So happy right now!!



thats exciting news  does that mean that the US now have 5 McQueen boutiques?????


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> thats exciting news  does that mean that the US now have 5 McQueen boutiques?????



It will have 5. I just can't believe that there will be a McQueen boutique so close to me now! Dallas is like a 3 hour drive, and we go to Dallas all the time, so you know i'm over the moon right now!! Apparently, they started work on their part of the building out there in early September 2012. I was out there early December 2012 and walked and drove right past it and NEVER knew what it was, never payed attention!! And i'm just now finding out about it? I am the worst McQueeniac ever!


----------



## RAzzO

Plexiglass Mirrored Visor AGAIN availabile on: http://www.giftlab.com/gb/plexiglass-mirrored-visor


----------



## rosyness

hi ladies, im looking forward to buying a clutch this year, before my wedding.  what's the timing on when new styles come out and when old ones go on sale?  do the mcqueen boutiques have anything the website doesnt?  also, it seems like some of the department stores have a unique set of clutches from the website. will anyone have styles NM does not?  thanks for any info.  i've always wanted one of his clutches (it has to be a long one with the knuckle ring things) and the wedding is my excuse finally!  i dont want a used one unless it is the crystal cathedral .  i wonder who has the best deals on new ones in older styles.  i've got almost 10 months to shop around .


----------



## lauren_t

I'm so excited. 

I got given a pair of grey McQueen jeans ages and ages ago but they are bootleg which I seriously cannot pull off, so my mum is going to take them in at the leg for me next week!! I'm so looking forward to finally being able to wear them.


----------



## gymangel812

rosyness said:


> hi ladies, im looking forward to buying a clutch this year, before my wedding.  what's the timing on when new styles come out and when old ones go on sale?  do the mcqueen boutiques have anything the website doesnt?  also, it seems like some of the department stores have a unique set of clutches from the website. will anyone have styles NM does not?  thanks for any info.  i've always wanted one of his clutches (it has to be a long one with the knuckle ring things) and the wedding is my excuse finally!  i dont want a used one unless it is the crystal cathedral .  i wonder who has the best deals on new ones in older styles.  i've got almost 10 months to shop around .



the sales are in mid to end of may.yes i think the boutiques can have more, they also have the best selection usually. each store (nm, saks, boutiques, etc) orders their own things so the selection does vary.


----------



## rosyness

thank you


----------



## jamamcg

The Spring Summer 2012 collection is now available at the Bicester store


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> The Spring Summer 2012 collection is now available at the Bicester store



:.-(. Sad because I don't live there so that I can shop! Really sad right now.


----------



## J_Bear

Hello All!  This is my first time posting in this thread, but I recently figured out how to post pictures/got off my lazy butt to take pictures of my very small (but hopefully growing) McQueen Collection, so here it is:


----------



## irene83

J_Bear said:
			
		

> Hello All!  This is my first time posting in this thread, but I recently figured out how to post pictures/got off my lazy butt to take pictures of my very small (but hopefully growing) McQueen Collection, so here it is:



Omg, the clutches are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## azureartist

J_Bear said:


> Hello All!  This is my first time posting in this thread, but I recently figured out how to post pictures/got off my lazy butt to take pictures of my very small (but hopefully growing) McQueen Collection, so here it is:





irene83 said:


> Omg, the clutches are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!



I really love the roses one. Are they silk?


----------



## J_Bear

irene83 said:


> Omg, the clutches are beautiful. Thanks for sharing!





azureartist said:


> I really love the roses one. Are they silk?



Thanks!

Its actually metal and acrylic petals sewn on to the clutch!  its super heavy!


----------



## azureartist

J_Bear said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Its actually metal and acrylic petals sewn on to the clutch!  its super heavy!



Wow - even better and unique!


----------



## jamamcg

Picked up a McQueen belt yesterday will post pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Mi_Lan

jamamcg said:


> The Spring Summer 2012 collection is now available at the Bicester store



 I have more reason to go back to UK next month


----------



## soleilbrun

J_Bear said:


> Hello All!  This is my first time posting in this thread, but I recently figured out how to post pictures/got off my lazy butt to take pictures of my very small (but hopefully growing) McQueen Collection, so here it is:



Great collection! You have some enviable pieces.


----------



## jamamcg

They had these shoes at Bicester reduced to £2,130 (the price was about that cannot remember exactly)


----------



## Biscuit14

First look of fall 2013




I'm not impressed, it's the same old stuff.


----------



## 318Platinum

Biscuit14 said:


> First look of fall 2013
> 
> View attachment 2095204
> 
> 
> I'm not impressed, it's the same old stuff.



I can't even be disappointed, though. I.......... I just don't know what to say. Runway isn't her strong suit. She kills on the commercial end of it, though (if that is even her doings).


----------



## jamamcg

I have to admit I have only seen a few pieces, but I'm in love with collection it is so over the top. I can see very similar pieces from other seasons, but I am very impressed. Will take a better look later on.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> I have to admit I have only seen a few pieces, but I'm in love with collection it is so over the top. I can see very similar pieces from other seasons, but I am very impressed. Will take a better look later on.



What gets me is her repetitive use of silhouettes. The craftsmanship is beyond gorgeous, but the dress structure always looks the same.  I am glad that there appears to have been a theme for this collection, though. The venue, the clothing and paintings seemed to all tie in together.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Presenting my new AMcQ clutch pale pink with rose gold Hardwawe.


----------



## 318Platinum

Mi_Lan said:


> Presenting my new AMcQ clutch pale pink with rose gold Hardwawe.




YES!!! Yes to this, because it is crazy amazing!!! So sexy and it looks great paired together!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, The runway show is available to view on AlexanderMcQueen.com!! A LOT better in motion, and I can only see good things happening from it. Some of the dresses I wish I could take things away, but you know. Congrats, Sarah B. It's good.


----------



## lucille1940s

Well here's a steal, a brand new Alexander Mcqueen skull bowtie!! I didn't buy it because I'm a girl xD but thought someone here might be intrested... 

(I have never bought from this seller so I don't know how good he or she might be but feedback looks ok)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121072512678?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jamamcg

lucille1940s said:


> Well here's a steal, a brand new Alexander Mcqueen skull bowtie!! I didn't buy it because I'm a girl xD but thought someone here might be intrested...
> 
> (I have never bought from this seller so I don't know how good he or she might be but feedback looks ok)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121072512678?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



That's still very expensive. I got my McQueen tie for £12.99.


----------



## jamamcg

just watched the show and i think this is their push to become a Couture house i have heard Sarah Burton mention quite a few times that what they do is Couture, but they can't call it that obviously, and this collection just screams Haute Couture.
i love it even more after watching the video, just wish there was more!!!!! and its exciting to see no Wedges this time. I agree with you all tho that its the same shapes as many of her other seasons first 2 S/S 2013 second 2 A/W 2011 third 2 S/S 2012 fourth 2 A/W 2011 with a Hint of S/S 2012 and the last 2 a mix of S/S 2012 and A/W 2012


----------



## chemistshmemist

Love the new collection! the whole feel of it reminds me of Bjork's video for "Who is It", or maybe it's just because of the abundance of bell sounds in the music 

I can't help but feel like Sarah's a nice 'breath of fresh air' in the fashion world wherein (I'd like to think) that she chooses to evolve the fashion slowly, as opposed to taking 180 degree turns ever season. That, or maybe I'm just really really trying hard to always be in love with what she does


----------



## papertiger

chemistshmemist said:


> Love the new collection! the whole feel of it reminds me of Bjork's video for "Who is It", or maybe it's just because of the abundance of bell sounds in the music
> 
> *I can't help but feel like Sarah's a nice 'breath of fresh air' in the fashion world wherein (I'd like to think) that she chooses to evolve the fashion slowly, as opposed to taking 180 degree turns ever season. That, or maybe I'm just really really trying hard to always be in love with what she does *



I'm also into 'evolution' rather than 'revolutions'. Look at Hedi Slimane for Saint Laurent A/W13  He just pooped over everything he did last season. I see the McQueen aesthetic as unique and arcane and I think that is safe in Burton's hands, I want to wear my existing pieces and just add. Not all Lee's collections were wearable and not all were memorable, but there was something about them that contributed to the bigger picture, to my mind Burton contributes to the legacy and this collection can stand beside the out of this world  A/W 2003, amazing S/S2004 or splendid A/W2008  

From a distance everything Burton did was just 'good', but when I saw the details I really wanted the shoes, the 'knuckle' duster finger gloves, the pearl tights..... As coarse as it may seem, I do think it's a measure of a collection's success, by how much I am prepared to actually get my wallet out


----------



## aa12

what is the best deal anyone has ever found on a skull clutch if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dcblam

Mi_Lan said:


> Presenting my new AMcQ clutch pale pink with rose gold Hardwawe.




Oh my goodness gracious......such ah-mazing eye candy!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## dcblam

318Platinum said:


> What gets me is her repetitive use of silhouettes. The craftsmanship is beyond gorgeous, but the dress structure always looks the same.  I am glad that there appears to have been a theme for this collection, though. The venue, the clothing and paintings seemed to all tie in together.





I know what you mean by the repetitive silhouettes, it will be interesting to see if/when she breaks this theme.  BUT, as you mentioned - the craftsmanship is beyond amazing and she has an ability to pull of a total look.  The shoes, stockings, finger rings, the hats, everything is so exquisitely put together.  It's just so gorgeous.


----------



## dcblam

aa12 said:


> what is the best deal anyone has ever found on a skull clutch if you dont mind me asking?



Through this sub forum, a fellow tpfer let us know that a returned, but new knuckle duster clutch was available at a Last Call in TX.  It was a one-off for sure, but a total steal for around $700.00, which was around 70%+ off.
So lucky!


----------



## amqfan

bfali said:


> Yay!  Love this idea!!!
> I really wanted the lace shoes that were on sale this season but didn't grab them on time.  Here is a pair I have from a few seasons ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the skull flats, but had to get rid of them because I couldn't stand the pointed toe!!


Love these shoes! They are one of a kind.. Glade you kept them.


----------



## macyyin

can you please authentic this scarf?

The seller arielrosemusic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Can you tell if this is real scraf? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mi_Lan

dcblam said:


> Oh my goodness gracious......such ah-mazing eye candy!
> Thanks for posting.





Thank you Dcblam. I am so in love with this satin clutch. Feel like a princess while wearing a gown and carry her . It's the most beautiful clutch in my collection in my opinion. Here is a photo of the three  knuckle clutches I love most...silver HW, gold HW and Rose gold HW  .


----------



## bobobob

FW 2013 style.com


----------



## lauren_t

bobobob said:


> FW 2013 style.com



LOVE that last black bag! Definitely on the wish list!


----------



## 318Platinum

I can't believe I am seeing a Jellyfish DeManta on the Bay right now!! Check it out!! Only 3 hours left!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I can't believe I am seeing a Jellyfish DeManta on the Bay right now!! Check it out!! Only 3 hours left!!



HAHA I saw it yesterday and thought of you . There was a bid on it something like $499 or about there cannot remember


----------



## Kathleen37

318Platinum said:


> I can't believe I am seeing a Jellyfish DeManta on the Bay right now!! Check it out!! Only 3 hours left!!



NOOOOO - I missed it!!! (I can't even see it in completed listings - was it a nice one?)


----------



## jamamcg

Here is a screen cap of it.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi all,
I need help! I was not born rich so I must choose between 2 purchases. 1) wing booties or 2)glove clutch. Keep in mind that I already own a purple de manta clutch and the booties I have must go because they are impossibly too large. Even my cobbler said he could do nothing for me. It breaks my heart but I don't like to keep things I don't use. The 3 pic is what I already own.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jamamcg

soleilbrun said:


> Hi all,
> I need help! I was not born rich so I must choose between 2 purchases. 1) wing booties or 2)glove clutch. Keep in mind that I already own a purple de manta clutch and the booties I have must go because they are impossibly too large. Even my cobbler said he could do nothing for me. It breaks my heart but I don't like to keep things I don't use. The 3 pic is what I already own.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



I would go for the clutch as it was only made for that one season. Where as the boots are a classic McQueen design and are reinvented each season. The clutch is much more rare.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamamcg said:


> I would go for the clutch as it was only made for that one season. Where as the boots are a classic McQueen design and are reinvented each season. The clutch is much more rare.


 
Thank you for your response. I knew that if there was any hierarchy to be had, you would know about it. You don't think it is too redundant to have 2 purple AMQ bags?


----------



## jamamcg

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for your response. I knew that if there was any hierarchy to be had, you would know about it. You don't think it is too redundant to have 2 purple AMQ bags?



You can never have too many of any bag in any colour


----------



## BittyMonkey

I actually like the Wings better. Brown version of the black ones you have.


----------



## soleilbrun

BittyMonkey said:


> I actually like the Wings better. Brown version of the black ones you have.


 
I'm trying to warm up to the big gold wings but prefer the subtlety of the heel on the pair I own. In an ideal world, I'd find them in my size for cheap.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> You can never have too many of any bag in any colour



Plus, more rationale is that it's two different styles AND materials!! One is leather while the other is python!!! I'm sold just because it's python!  The boots are gorge, but you do already have a pair of fab boots in the same style, just a hint of difference. The bag is the way to go!! Congrats on these great options though! Jealous!! 

*Jamamcg*, I still can't believe that the Jellyfish DeManta sold for such a low price!! It's rarer than the Scuba Python!!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Plus, more rationale is that it's two different styles AND materials!! One is leather while the other is python!!! I'm sold just because it's python!  The boots are gorge, but you do already have a pair of fab boots in the same style, just a hint of difference. The bag is the way to go!! Congrats on these great options though! Jealous!!
> 
> *Jamamcg*, I still can't believe that the Jellyfish DeManta sold for such a low price!! It's rarer than the Scuba Python!!!



I would of thought the python one would be rarer than the jellyfish. Just shows what I know HAHA


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Plus, more rationale is that it's two different styles AND materials!! One is leather while the other is python!!! I'm sold just because it's python!  The boots are gorge, but you do already have a pair of fab boots in the same style, just a hint of difference. The bag is the way to go!! Congrats on these great options though! Jealous!!
> 
> *Jamamcg*, I still can't believe that the Jellyfish DeManta sold for such a low price!! It's rarer than the Scuba Python!!!


 
Thanks for your input. I put it on the list because it was python. I did the deed and it's on it's way to my house. Unfortunatley, I must rehome the boots but would like to replace them someday. This was a local option. Hopefully it'll still be an option a litlle later.

I am surprised neither of you two pounced on the jellyfish de manta. I know 318 has a few already though.


----------



## dcblam

OMG - a jellyfish manta for THAT price?  
All the more reason get a reminder from evilbay for this item.....


----------



## jamamcg

My new McQueen sweater. It's so oversized. The sleeves are about 1ft longer than they need to be  and it's made from waxed wool


----------



## soleilbrun

jamamcg said:


> My new McQueen sweater. It's so oversized. The sleeves are about 1ft longer than they need to be  and it's made from waxed wool
> 
> View attachment 2146177
> 
> View attachment 2146178


 
I love the details


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> Thanks for your input. I put it on the list because it was python. I did the deed and it's on it's way to my house. Unfortunatley, I must rehome the boots but would like to replace them someday. This was a local option. Hopefully it'll still be an option a litlle later.
> 
> I am surprised neither of you two pounced on the jellyfish de manta. I know 318 has a few already though.



I didn't jump on the jellyfish because I already have that one. I was thinking about buying it just to have another one, but I knew that was greedy and I wanted someone that truly wanted it and looked for it to have it since my dream of owning it came true!


----------



## hermesugo

Hi ladies, I am thinking about purchasing the Union Jack clutch ( red,blue and white) has anyone seen it in person, what's it like, what is the leather like?  Also, are his clutches made in Italy or UK? Thank you, any info would be very much appreciated!


----------



## jamamcg

hermesugo said:


> Hi ladies, I am thinking about purchasing the Union Jack clutch ( red,blue and white) has anyone seen it in person, what's it like, what is the leather like?  Also, are his clutches made in Italy or UK? Thank you, any info would be very much appreciated!



I have seen them before, but never touched one they have always been in a display case. No McQueen pieces are made in the UK. It's mainly Italy and sometimes India and china.


----------



## hermesugo

jamamcg said:


> I have seen them before, but never touched one they have always been in a display case. No McQueen pieces are made in the UK. It's mainly Italy and sometimes India and china.



Hi thanks for your reply! Would you have any idea where his clutches are made? I am not keen on spending that much on clutch made in China. Thanks.


----------



## hermesugo

jamamcg said:


> I have seen them before, but never touched one they have always been in a display case. No McQueen pieces are made in the UK. It's mainly Italy and sometimes India and china.



I just called net a porter in the UK and they assured me that the Britannia clutch is made in Italy! Woohoo!


----------



## jamamcg

hermesugo said:


> I just called net a porter in the UK and they assured me that the Britannia clutch is made in Italy! Woohoo!



Yeah. Bags are made in Italy some jewellery is made in china as well as some clothing and some clothing is in India


----------



## hermesugo

^ Thanks! I think I am going to go for it, would still love to see some modelling pics or if anyone has it and can tell me more about it, would love to know!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,

The glove clutch is in and it is soo soft and beautiful. Thanks Jamamcg and 318 for talking some sense into me. I am so happy with it and can't wait to carry it.

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/AMQ glove clutch


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The glove clutch is in and it is soo soft and beautiful. Thanks Jamamcg and 318 for talking some sense into me. I am so happy with it and can't wait to carry it.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/AMQ glove clutch



YAY!!! I am so happy for you. Please post pics when you get the chance! ;-D


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> YAY!!! I am so happy for you. Please post pics when you get the chance! ;-D


 
Here are some mod shots. I like how it contrasts with my nail polish.


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> Here are some mod shots. I like how it contrasts with my nail polish.



YES!!! Congrats on this, because it is GAWGEOUS!! It looks great on you!! ;-D Definitely the right choice.


----------



## hermesugo

soleilbrun said:


> Here are some mod shots. I like how it contrasts with my nail polish.



Lovely color! Congrats!


----------



## hermesugo

I ordered the Britannia clutch today, can't wait to get it!


----------



## soleilbrun

hermesugo said:


> Lovely color! Congrats!


 
Thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

hermesugo said:


> I ordered the Britannia clutch today, can't wait to get it!


  Please give us pics when it arrives.


----------



## hermesugo

soleilbrun said:


> Please give us pics when it arrives.



Yes, I will be sure to post some pics!


----------



## hermesugo

Got my clutch today, it is so much more stunning irl! So beautiful! Has some weight to it too.


----------



## Kathleen37

Beautiful!!


----------



## soleilbrun

hermesugo said:


> View attachment 2162982
> 
> 
> Got my bag today! It is so much more stunning irl! So beautiful! Has some weight to it too!


 
Congrats, it is beautiful!


----------



## hermesugo

Kathleen37 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## hermesugo

soleilbrun said:


> Congrats, it is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Silversun

Hi ladies, I never frequent the Wardrobe board so never realised there was a dedicated AMQ thread!  Now that I found you, I would love to share a couple of recent acquisitions. Last season's AMQ dark green "baroque print" dress, and this season's McQ "sunset mineral" dress. I don't usually buy designer clothing but I make an exception for AMQ/McQ - the prints are always so stunning!


----------



## Kathleen37

Both those dresses are beautiful!! They look great on you!


----------



## Silversun

Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Silversun said:


> Hi ladies, I never frequent the Wardrobe board so never realised there was a dedicated AMQ thread!  Now that I found you, I would love to share a couple of recent acquisitions. Last season's AMQ dark green "baroque print" dress, and this season's McQ "sunset mineral" dress. I don't usually buy designer clothing but I make an exception for AMQ/McQ - the prints are always so stunning!


 
Welcome to the thread and thanks for sharing. Your dresses are fantastic and you wear them well. I would love to score some dresses one day.


----------



## hermesugo

Silversun said:


> Hi ladies, I never frequent the Wardrobe board so never realised there was a dedicated AMQ thread!  Now that I found you, I would love to share a couple of recent acquisitions. Last season's AMQ dark green "baroque print" dress, and this season's McQ "sunset mineral" dress. I don't usually buy designer clothing but I make an exception for AMQ/McQ - the prints are always so stunning!



Lovely!


----------



## Silversun

Thank you so much for your kind comments! I try not to go too crazy for them because I'm starting to have more than I can practically wear, but they are so addictive.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Omg I want this clutch soooooo bad but 2800$ is a ***** too much for a clutch for me at this point. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Isn't it beautiful


----------



## hermesugo

Sweetyqbk said:


> Omg I want this clutch soooooo bad but 2800$ is a ***** too much for a clutch for me at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165713
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful



Yes, it's beautiful!


----------



## Silversun

Sweetyqbk said:


> Omg I want this clutch soooooo bad but 2800$ is a ***** too much for a clutch for me at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165713
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful


I love the hardware although I'd be really scared to carry an embroidered clutch around in my sweaty paw all day.  Anyway lots of AMQ seasonal stuff never sell out in-season (it seems like that over here across the pond, anyway), so hopefully you can get it on sale after a couple of months?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Silversun said:


> I love the hardware although I'd be really scared to carry an embroidered clutch around in my sweaty paw all day.  Anyway lots of AMQ seasonal stuff never sell out in-season (it seems like that over here across the pond, anyway), so hopefully you can get it on sale after a couple of months?



I see what ur saying about the embroidery and its light colors but I love the knuckle part... Yes perhaps I can get it on sale =)


----------



## gymangel812

Sweetyqbk said:


> Omg I want this clutch soooooo bad but 2800$ is a ***** too much for a clutch for me at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165713
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful


i bet it goes on sale soon...


----------



## jamamcg

I can spot McQueen a mile away . Spotted Gwyneth Paltrow wearing a S/S 2012 dress and coat in iron man 3 (it was on screen for about 1 second HAHA) Laminated lace and patent leather.


----------



## gymangel812

jamamcg said:


> I can spot McQueen a mile away . Spotted Gwyneth Paltrow wearing a S/S 2012 dress and coat in iron man 3 (it was on screen for about 1 second HAHA) Laminated lace and patent leather.



 was that at the end of the movie?  If so it was lovely, I  wanted to figure out how the designer was.


----------



## jamamcg

gymangel812 said:


> was that at the end of the movie?  If so it was lovely, I  wanted to figure out how the designer was.



Yes It's the dress and jacket at the end. When you see her behind the glass in the hospital.


----------



## jamamcg

jamamcg said:


> Yes It's the dress and jacket at the end. When you see her behind the glass in the hospital.



I also spotted a pair of McQueen gold faithful boots in the Hunger games

And I've seen from the ads for the new one there is a McQueen outfit from A/W 2012 in the film.


----------



## Silversun

jamamcg said:


> I also spotted a pair of McQueen gold faithful boots in the Hunger games
> 
> And I've seen from the ads for the new one there is a McQueen outfit from A/W 2012 in the film.


 Now that I think about it, AMQ must seem right at home for all the fashions in the Capitol on the Hunger Games.


----------



## 318Platinum

FINALLY!!! My very FIRST time wearing them since I got them when they first came out and since my whole "waiting game" for a replacement. My McQueen Visors have finally made it's way out of the box and I wore them during a performance I did for the Pink Party After-Party! The Pink Party is an annual fundraising party for Easter Seals and a few other causes, such as HIV/AIDS awareness. I have a 5 second video of me in them, but I don't know how to post. 

*Alexander McQueen Runway Visor (F/W 2012)*


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh WOW!!! That's is just wonderful!! You look beautiful!!


----------



## Silversun

318Platinum said:


> FINALLY!!! My very FIRST time wearing them since I got them when they first came out and since my whole "waiting game" for a replacement. My McQueen Visors have finally made it's way out of the box and I wore them during a performance I did for the Pink Party After-Party! The Pink Party is an annual fundraising party for Easter Seals and a few other causes, such as HIV/AIDS awareness. I have a 5 second video of me in them, but I don't know how to post.
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Runway Visor (F/W 2012)*


 You look so fierce! love it!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> FINALLY!!! My very FIRST time wearing them since I got them when they first came out and since my whole "waiting game" for a replacement. My McQueen Visors have finally made it's way out of the box and I wore them during a performance I did for the Pink Party After-Party! The Pink Party is an annual fundraising party for Easter Seals and a few other causes, such as HIV/AIDS awareness. I have a 5 second video of me in them, but I don't know how to post.
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Runway Visor (F/W 2012)*



Ooooh Lady GAGA watch out!!!!!! 318 Platinum is on the scene. You look great .


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> FINALLY!!! My very FIRST time wearing them since I got them when they first came out and since my whole "waiting game" for a replacement. My McQueen Visors have finally made it's way out of the box and I wore them during a performance I did for the Pink Party After-Party! The Pink Party is an annual fundraising party for Easter Seals and a few other causes, such as HIV/AIDS awareness. I have a 5 second video of me in them, but I don't know how to post.
> 
> *Alexander McQueen Runway Visor (F/W 2012)*


 
Congratulations! The wait was soo long and I hope so worth it in the end. I suppose they are perfect this go round. You look great. Please figure out how to upload the video. Did you try photobucket?


----------



## danistirling

My first Alexander McQueen purchase, it's small but I love it! Can't wait to buy more stuff from him!
http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/danielles5/photo-17_zpsfba10068.jpg


----------



## Silversun

danistirling said:


> My first Alexander McQueen purchase, it's small but I love it! Can't wait to buy more stuff from him!
> http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/danielles5/photo-17_zpsfba10068.jpg


Congrats! Looks lovely on you. Be careful of the slippery slope from here!


----------



## danistirling

Silversun said:


> Congrats! Looks lovely on you. Be careful of the slippery slope from here!



Thanks!!! I know, i'm a little scared. Even my boyfriend wants some suede leather shoes and some cuff links (which i'm getting him for his bday). And I just want every piece of jewelry lol. Good think I got a new job and I'm making more money


----------



## dcblam

318platinum said:


> finally!!! My very first time wearing them since i got them when they first came out and since my whole "waiting game" for a replacement. My mcqueen visors have finally made it's way out of the box and i wore them during a performance i did for the pink party after-party! The pink party is an annual fundraising party for easter seals and a few other causes, such as hiv/aids awareness. I have a 5 second video of me in them, but i don't know how to post.
> 
> *alexander mcqueen runway visor (f/w 2012)*



magnificent!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

danistirling said:


> My first Alexander McQueen purchase, it's small but I love it! Can't wait to buy more stuff from him!
> http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/danielles5/photo-17_zpsfba10068.jpg


 
Congratulations!


----------



## jamamcg

danistirling said:


> My first Alexander McQueen purchase, it's small but I love it! Can't wait to buy more stuff from him!
> http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/danielles5/photo-17_zpsfba10068.jpg



It is a very slippery slope HAHA. I hit the flat after a 5 year free fall , but I am very uninspired by most of the new pieces. All I really want at the moment is a pair of the loafers( not sure what ones exactly I really like the velvet ones) and a embroidered jumper, but I don't have a spare £1000


----------



## danistirling

jamamcg said:


> It is a very slippery slope HAHA. I hit the flat after a 5 year free fall , but I am very uninspired by most of the new pieces. All I really want at the moment is a pair of the loafers( not sure what ones exactly I really like the velvet ones) and a embroidered jumper, but I don't have a spare £1000



I hope I don't get TOO caught up in it but I do want a pair of heels, some more jewelry, and a clutch at some point. I always say, "Only if I had a little more money..." hahah  Don't we all?


----------



## soleilbrun

danistirling said:


> I hope I don't get TOO caught up in it *but I do want a pair of heels, some more jewelry, and a clutch *at some point. I always say, "Only if I had a little more money..." hahah  Don't we all?


 
Lol, that sounds a bit caught up! Enjoy the ride and scoop up what you can when you can. It's still  not too late to plant a money tree in the garden.


----------



## ferrip

I can't believe there's not a McQueen forum! But I am glad there is this thread!


----------



## 318Platinum

ferrip said:


> I can't believe there's not a McQueen forum! But I am glad there is this thread!



You'd think there would be one, but there isn't one, sadly.


----------



## vancouver1987

I can't believe either that there is no McQueen dedicated forum! Does anyone know where to buy McQueen in Canada besides Holts?


----------



## lauren_t

Anyone off to the London sample sale next week? I shall be going on the Wednesday


----------



## Silversun

lauren_t said:


> Anyone off to the London sample sale next week? I shall be going on the Wednesday


Ooh, details please? Where is it?

I went to a sample sale last year and didn't end up getting anything. Was tempted by a few things though. Should be worth checking out.


----------



## jamamcg

Silversun said:


> Ooh, details please? Where is it?
> 
> I went to a sample sale last year and didn't end up getting anything. Was tempted by a few things though. Should be worth checking out.



I have been twice spent a fortune both times HAHA  sadly I have never received another invitation to go.


----------



## Silversun

jamamcg said:


> I have been twice spent a fortune both times HAHA  sadly I have never received another invitation to go.


I think it's just this. Did a quick Google for it. I'm sure they'll post it on their FB page closer to the time as well.


----------



## jamamcg

Silversun said:


> I think it's just this. Did a quick Google for it. I'm sure they'll post it on their FB page closer to the time as well.



I know that they post it on social media, but I used to get a personal one sent to me. Sadly I live just too far away to go and because of uni commitments once again I cannot attend I will try for the one at Christmas.


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> I know that they post it on social media, but I used to get a personal one sent to me. Sadly I live just too far away to go and because of uni commitments once again I cannot attend I will try for the one at Christmas.



Ahh thats a shame! I expect I will spend a fortune too haha. 

From the past times you've been have there been any of the black or tan demanta totes? Or just generally any classic colour totes? Thats what I'm after really, or a scarf (*whispers* or two!)


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> Ahh thats a shame! I expect I will spend a fortune too haha.
> 
> From the past times you've been have there been any of the black or tan demanta totes? Or just generally any classic colour totes? Thats what I'm after really, or a scarf (*whispers* or two!)



They had some neutral colour totes, but it's generally the more wacky bags that they couldn't sell at stores, but that was when I was there so it could be completely different now. Bags were priced between £400-£1000 scarves starting at £100. And clothes between £20 - £2000


----------



## lauren_t

jamamcg said:


> They had some neutral colour totes, but it's generally the more wacky bags that they couldn't sell at stores, but that was when I was there so it could be completely different now. Bags were priced between £400-£1000 scarves starting at £100. And clothes between £20 - £2000



ahh right ok, i guess i'll just have to have a look. 

Does anyone know where the McQueen sale starts?


----------



## jamamcg

New McQueen store to open in Union Square S.F.


----------



## BittyMonkey

jamamcg said:


> new mcqueen store to open in union square s.f.



EEEEE! Yay!!!!

I'm probably asking the wrong people, but do you all think that a solid color De Manta is timeless, or do you think the bag is more trendy and I'd want to exchange it for something else down the road?


----------



## 318Platinum

Finally wore my McQueen dress out over the weekend to the Miss Gay USofA Pageant in Dallas to support a contestant/friend. So much fun!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Wow!  Love the CLs with it!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Finally wore my McQueen dress out over the weekend to the Miss Gay USofA Pageant in Dallas to support a contestant/friend. So much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197042



You look great.   i forgot you got that dress. You should of worn your sea urchin cuff to go with it, but I do understand the metal would clash with the studs on the CL's and your McQueen clutch


----------



## Kathleen37

318Platinum said:


> Finally wore my McQueen dress out over the weekend to the Miss Gay USofA Pageant in Dallas to support a contestant/friend. So much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197042



Oh wow! Beautiful!


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Finally wore my McQueen dress out over the weekend to the Miss Gay USofA Pageant in Dallas to support a contestant/friend. So much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197042


 
Haaawwt! I love all AMQ pieces. How did your friend do in the competition?


----------



## soleilbrun

and the loubies!


----------



## mcguffis

318Platinum said:


> Finally wore my McQueen dress out over the weekend to the Miss Gay USofA Pageant in Dallas to support a contestant/friend. So much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197042


Cute!!!! I want that clutch


----------



## G&Smommy

I have been lurking in this forum for awhile (I am usually in Chanel) and finally acquired two McQueen clutches on sale.  I love that these have a strap and can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody as well as hand held.  I can only keep one and would love any opinions.  The gold is probably more versatile, but the studs are more fun!  Here are some pics:


----------



## Silversun

G&Smommy said:


> I have been lurking in this forum for awhile (I am usually in Chanel) and finally acquired two McQueen clutches on sale.  I love that these have a strap and can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody as well as hand held.  I can only keep one and would love any opinions.  The gold is probably more versatile, but the studs are more fun!  Here are some pics:


Congrats! Both look beautiful but I'd probably go with the gold, it feels more timeless and, as you said, probably more versatile in the long run.

Hey did anyone go to the London sample sale? I got as far as joining the queue Wednesday lunchtime with a colleague from work, but after an hour of waiting we got too hungry and decided to leave. I might still go this morning.... don't know if I should, I'm supposed to be on a spending ban.


----------



## Suzie

318Platinum said:


> Finally wore my McQueen dress out over the weekend to the Miss Gay USofA Pageant in Dallas to support a contestant/friend. So much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197042



Wow, you look amazing! I have the matching scarf and clutch.


----------



## lauren_t

Silversun said:


> Congrats! Both look beautiful but I'd probably go with the gold, it feels more timeless and, as you said, probably more versatile in the long run.
> 
> Hey did anyone go to the London sample sale? I got as far as joining the queue Wednesday lunchtime with a colleague from work, but after an hour of waiting we got too hungry and decided to leave. I might still go this morning.... don't know if I should, I'm supposed to be on a spending ban.



I thought I was going to but then I thought I couldn't really be bothered. I couldn't leave for london until 10am so I wouldn't be there until about 11:30 so  I thought the queue would be huge so I just decided not to go. I already have all the McQueen items I want at the moment anyway (apart from a skull scarf that i may be able to purchase from a friend).


----------



## G&Smommy

Silversun said:


> Congrats! Both look beautiful but I'd probably go with the gold, it feels more timeless and, as you said, probably more versatile in the long run.
> 
> Hey did anyone go to the London sample sale? I got as far as joining the queue Wednesday lunchtime with a colleague from work, but after an hour of waiting we got too hungry and decided to leave. I might still go this morning.... don't know if I should, I'm supposed to be on a spending ban.


 
Thanks!  I think the gold is more timeless but I am really drawn to the studs.  It is a hard decision!


----------



## jamamcg

lauren_t said:


> I thought I was going to but then I thought I couldn't really be bothered. I couldn't leave for london until 10am so I wouldn't be there until about 11:30 so  I thought the queue would be huge so I just decided not to go. I already have all the McQueen items I want at the moment anyway (apart from a skull scarf that i may be able to purchase from a friend).



That's the thing tho. You think you have everything you want and need, but you go to the sample sale and find something so rare and so old you have to get it. I mean I saw quite a few pieces that were either special made. Or runway only. It really is worth waiting in line for. I have been lucky and have never had to stand in a big queue. Another idea is to go just before it closes on the last day as they tend to heavily reduce prices.


----------



## Glamnatic

I have a dilemma here! help needed! it is the first time I ordered jewelry from McQueen, of course I had to choose the biggest and more fancy ring of all, it arrive today, it's beautiful, but I feel it is way too big on my hands! The bad part is I can't return it, since it was a final sale...so what do you ladies think i should do? I'm going to get used to it being so huge? or it really doesn't suit me and I should sell it? I appreciate your opinions!


----------



## Silversun

Glamnatic said:


> I have a dilemma here! help needed! it is the first time I ordered jewelry from McQueen, of course I had to choose the biggest and more fancy ring of all, it arrive today, it's beautiful, but I feel it is way too big on my hands! The bad part is I can't return it, since it was a final sale...so what do you ladies think i should do? I'm going to get used to it being so huge? or it really doesn't suit me and I should sell it? I appreciate your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206382
> View attachment 2206383
> View attachment 2206384
> View attachment 2206385


Umm... honestly, I think it looks a bit too big. But it really depends on whether you think it would be practical for you to wear it? You could always try to wear it for a day or two before you decide whether to sell it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have a ring that big -- the Viking Skull. I don't wear it all the time, it's a statement piece. If you think it's a daily thing it's too much. For a convo piece, no such thing!


----------



## soleilbrun

BittyMonkey said:


> I have a ring that big -- the Viking Skull. I *don't wear it all the time, it's a statement piece. *If you think it's a daily thing it's too much. For a convo piece, no such thing!


 
This.


----------



## MinaMinette

G&Smommy said:


> I have been lurking in this forum for awhile (I am usually in Chanel) and finally acquired two McQueen clutches on sale.  I love that these have a strap and can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody as well as hand held.  I can only keep one and would love any opinions.  The gold is probably more versatile, but the studs are more fun!  Here are some pics:


I LOVE the one with the spikes!  The gold one is beautiful, but the design isn't as captivating. Yet it is real pretty. You'll be happy with either of them. Good Luck!


----------



## MinaMinette

Glamnatic said:


> I have a dilemma here! help needed! it is the first time I ordered jewelry from McQueen, of course I had to choose the biggest and more fancy ring of all, it arrive today, it's beautiful, but I feel it is way too big on my hands! The bad part is I can't return it, since it was a final sale...so what do you ladies think i should do? I'm going to get used to it being so huge? or it really doesn't suit me and I should sell it? I appreciate your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206382
> View attachment 2206383
> View attachment 2206384
> View attachment 2206385


It's a beautiful design. It is meant to be just that huge. I love it and I bought it in green and silver.  I loved the ring so much I bought the necklace.  I hope you will adapt to wearing this spectacular piece.  I don't know how you could send it back, when the light shines through the stone...sigh.


----------



## jamamcg

Glamnatic said:


> I have a dilemma here! help needed! it is the first time I ordered jewelry from McQueen, of course I had to choose the biggest and more fancy ring of all, it arrive today, it's beautiful, but I feel it is way too big on my hands! The bad part is I can't return it, since it was a final sale...so what do you ladies think i should do? I'm going to get used to it being so huge? or it really doesn't suit me and I should sell it? I appreciate your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206382
> View attachment 2206383
> View attachment 2206384
> View attachment 2206385



You could do what I do and stick it on a chain it would be a great statement necklace


----------



## MinaMinette

jamamcg said:


> You could do what I do and stick it on a chain it would be a great statement necklace


That's a great idea. I couldn't part with it.


----------



## G&Smommy

MinaMinette said:


> I LOVE the one with the spikes!  The gold one is beautiful, but the design isn't as captivating. Yet it is real pretty. You'll be happy with either of them. Good Luck!


 
Thanks!  The gold already went back.


----------



## gunmetal

My new one 

Card holder in camo python


----------



## MinaMinette

Love Python. Especially would like to own the off white python clutch with dragonfly blue knuckleduster!


----------



## 318Platinum

gunmetal said:


> My new one
> 
> Card holder in camo python



Love this!! Congrats! ;-D


----------



## lauren_t

The McQ line actually looks quite nice this season. Really like the leather peplum dress and leather jacket on net-a-porter


----------



## jamamcg

Woo hoo just found out that my McQueen body suit is valued at £400-£600 not bad for a unfinished sample


----------



## MinaMinette

That's great news!!!!  Okay, take a deep breath and go to Luisaviaroma and try and look away from THE NEW JEWELRY (pre-order) from ALEXANDER MCQUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!   I haven't seen clearly a piece of it yet. It is Sunday morning, 7:00 AM here, and I just got awaken by a phone call from my best gal pal who was just about speechless over the new season jewelry!!!  Coffee is ready and I've just put drops in my eyes...  It is stunning!!!!!!  They are amazing........ and, well, just LOOK!!!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

MinaMinette said:


> That's great news!!!!  Okay, take a deep breath and go to Luisaviaroma and try and look away from THE NEW JEWELRY (pre-order) from ALEXANDER MCQUEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!   I haven't seen clearly a piece of it yet. It is Sunday morning, 7:00 AM here, and I just got awaken by a phone call from my best gal pal who was just about speechless over the new season jewelry!!!  Coffee is ready and I've just put drops in my eyes...  It is stunning!!!!!!  They are amazing........ and, well, just LOOK!!!!!



Oh God!! I want so many things.... My bank balance is not going to thank me!


----------



## MinaMinette

A few months ago I spoke to a salesman from the Las Vegas store and he sent a pic of one of the cuffs he'd seen, I think during a show.  It's stunning.  He said it would come in silver and green, my preference. God, I live on credit now, and I certainly empathize with your dilemma, gunsandbanjos!  This collection is breathtaking!


----------



## jamamcg

i am absolutely dying over this 

http://www.kerrytaylorauctions.com/detail.php?id=364122614


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> i am absolutely dying over this
> 
> http://www.kerrytaylorauctions.com/detail.php?id=364122614



That's beautiful, wish I had the cash...*sigh*


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> That's beautiful, wish I had the cash...*sigh*



if i had the cash i would try for it , but if money was no limit i would go for this one as well
http://www.kerrytaylorauctions.com/detail.php?id=364122633

it literally is a piece of history


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Harvey Nichols sale is online now, some great discounts!
I got 2 scarves a bracelet and a pair of shoes instore.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sorry forgot the link http://www.harveynichols.com/factfi...nder%20McQueen&productsPerPage=all&sort=price


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I got these http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...d-back-leather-ballet-flats.html?colour=BLACK

They are so comfortable!


----------



## eifitcon

gunsandbanjos said:


> Sorry forgot the link http://www.harveynichols.com/factfi...nder%20McQueen&productsPerPage=all&sort=price



Thanks for the link, I just ordered two scarves


----------



## Glamnatic

Just got this today !


----------



## MinaMinette

Glamnatic said:


> Just got this today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216162
> View attachment 2216163
> View attachment 2216164
> View attachment 2216165


That's real nice.   By the way, I love your acid Rockie. How is it holding up for you? Do you still love it? 
Congratulations on your perfect AMQ purchase. I can't get enough of that jewelry.


----------



## Glamnatic

MinaMinette said:


> That's real nice.   By the way, I love your acid Rockie. How is it holding up for you? Do you still love it?
> Congratulations on your perfect AMQ purchase. I can't get enough of that jewelry.



Thank you!! About the Rockie I do still love it, it does suffer of color transfer with jeans, but I've been able to take most of it with baby wipes. It's lighter than the Rocco so it's a good option !


----------



## BabyDollChic

Do you all think the skull scarves are trendy or classic pieces?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Glamnatic said:


> Just got this today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216162
> View attachment 2216163
> View attachment 2216164
> View attachment 2216165



Ooh, that lovely! I nearly bought one of these today, ended up with an enamel bracelet instead.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Got this at 50% off today. Also ordered the slimmer one in black.

Didn't realise how hard it was to take a photo of your own wrist with an ipad so no modelling pics lol.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

BabyDollChic said:


> Do you all think the skull scarves are trendy or classic pieces?



I think they're classic, especially the more subtle colour ways.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I took the plunge tonight and ordered a scarf tonight. I've wanted a McQueen scarf for years but haven't ever bought one.  They were on gilt tonight and with some patience I was able to get the one I wanted. 

One of the reasons I never got one is because they come in so many awesome color combos and I can't ever seem to decide on which I like best. When I saw the black and gold I knew it was for me. I consider gold to be a neutral color!  An added bonus was that I had a coupon and it actually applied so with a nudge from a friend I ordered it!


----------



## super_jessica

Can anyone help me checking your black with white skull silk scarf? is you logo printed on the scarf? 
I just got one from ssense.com, the logo is stamped on, not like the other one I have that is knitted in. 

can you please check yours and let me know? thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

super_jessica said:


> Can anyone help me checking your black with white skull silk scarf? is you logo printed on the scarf?
> I just got one from ssense.com, the logo is stamped on, not like the other one I have that is knitted in.
> 
> can you please check yours and let me know? thanks!



I am very confused when you say knitted in!!! is it a knitted scarf??? Some pictures would help.


----------



## super_jessica

jamamcg said:


> I am very confused when you say knitted in!!! is it a knitted scarf??? Some pictures would help.



 I'm sorry, my English is not very good. 
  Maybe the word should be stitched instead of knitted.  
  The one I bought from the retailer store, the Alexander McQueen logo on the corner of the scarf is done in the same way as the skulls, the patterns are stitched. 
  However, the one I just got recently, the logo is stamped on the scarf, its like the prints on graphic t-shirts, the logo is stamped on top of the fabric. 

Can anyone help me check your scarf please, how does the logo look like on your scarf? Thanks


----------



## jamamcg

super_jessica said:


> I'm sorry, my English is not very good.
> Maybe the word should be stitched instead of knitted.
> The one I bought from the retailer store, the Alexander McQueen logo on the corner of the scarf is done in the same way as the skulls, the patterns are stitched.
> However, the one I just got recently, the logo is stamped on the scarf, its like the prints on graphic t-shirts, the logo is stamped on top of the fabric.
> 
> Can anyone help me check your scarf please, how does the logo look like on your scarf? Thanks



Still not too sure what you mean, but here are the logos on my different scarves. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Knitted blanket



Classic skull scarf


Knitted scarf


Special limited edition scarves 


Printed fashion scarves 
Hopefully these were helpful to you.


----------



## MinaMinette

Notice on the above scarfs how the R in Alexander and the U in McQueen line up on the print. They always line up. That is one way to detect whether or not it's a fake. I've attached some pics of the label. The tag always is attached horizontally with both edges tacked onto the hem. They're not good pictures but this is how it should look. You can learn more with a Google search and also a search on Youtube. I'm sure on the authenticity thread on Purse Forum there is much more information. I've bought AMQ three times from Ssense and have complete confidence in their inventory and integrity. I hope that helps.


----------



## super_jessica

jamamcg said:


> I am very confused when you say knitted in!!! is it a knitted scarf??? Some pictures would help.



I hope I can attach my pictures here, but I don't know how to do that. 
I'm trying to post the picture of the logo on my scarf
The word "Alexander" is not very clearly printed, looks like it got shiftted to the right a little bit when they put on the stamp. 
home.img1.ybbs.ca/upload/album/2013/6/12/201361220649822240321.jpg


----------



## super_jessica

jamamcg said:


> Still not too sure what you mean, but here are the logos on my different scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218817
> 
> Knitted blanket
> 
> View attachment 2218818
> 
> Classic skull scarf
> View attachment 2218819
> 
> Knitted scarf
> View attachment 2218820
> 
> Special limited edition scarves
> View attachment 2218821
> 
> Printed fashion scarves
> Hopefully these were helpful to you.



The gray and black one is an example of what I meant, the logo is stiched, (looks like so, it's not very clear) 
the last picture you have, it looks like the logo is printed on the scarf
They are different, right?


----------



## super_jessica

Finally I can post the pictures. Which logo is on your silk scarf? 

This white with black skull scarf that I bought from the store, the logo is "knitted", not printed on the scarf. 







and this black one, the logo is printed


----------



## super_jessica

MinaMinette said:


> Notice on the above scarfs how the R in Alexander and the U in McQueen line up on the print. They always line up. That is one way to detect whether or not it's a fake. I've attached some pics of the label. The tag always is attached horizontally with both edges tacked onto the hem. They're not good pictures but this is how it should look. You can learn more with a Google search and also a search on Youtube. I'm sure on the authenticity thread on Purse Forum there is much more information. I've bought AMQ three times from Ssense and have complete confidence in their inventory and integrity. I hope that helps.



oh, my tag is different





See how the two tags are attached together? but I got this from ssense.com could that be fake?


----------



## MinaMinette

Your scarf is perfect!  Ssence is a fabulous seller, for one thing. Also your tag is fine. The tags are just tacked, in only two sewn corners, horizontally. Notice how the underneath tag has the washing instructions on a folded part. That's how they should be, and also unattached at the far end. Notice how on mine the lettering lines up in the logo area as I described before. Everything is good. Just don't buy them on ebay.  I do have to say I've seen some originals on ebay but that isn't the norm, especially with the common skull pattern. If you still are insecure and unsure, send it back and take the loss of duties as an experience and the just buy them from the source you certainly rely on. You've got a great deal and a marvelous, versatile piece, yay!


----------



## jamamcg

super_jessica said:


> The gray and black one is an example of what I meant, the logo is stiched, (looks like so, it's not very clear)
> the last picture you have, it looks like the logo is printed on the scarf
> They are different, right?



The first picture I posted and the third one are both knitted as the are knitted scarves all the other ones are printed.


----------



## super_jessica

Thank you Jamamcg and MinaMinette
both of your posts are helpful


----------



## MinaMinette

super_jessica said:


> Thank you Jamamcg and MinaMinette
> both of your posts are helpful


You're quite welcome, Super Jessica!  Enjoy.................


----------



## jamamcg

The man who created the birds of paradise print for Alexander McQueen for S/S 2003. Got a honorary Doctorate at my graduation yesterday. The talented Jonathan Saunders.


----------



## azureartist

This video may cause excess drooling....

http://on.aol.com/video/resale-royalty--alexander-mcqueens-legacy-517815833


----------



## gunmetal

They finally released a RTW piece using the same hand/ spray painted camp python leather as my cardholder.

http://www.ssense.com/men/product/alexander_mcqueen/green_hand-painted_camouflage_python_leather_bomber/74981?utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_source=4441350&utm_term=11131141

I don't really care for the bomber design, but I'm sure the leather will look striking in real life.


----------



## MinaMinette

azureartist said:


> This video may cause excess drooling....
> 
> http://on.aol.com/video/resale-royalty--alexander-mcqueens-legacy-517815833


That was just great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamamcg

azureartist said:


> This video may cause excess drooling....
> 
> http://on.aol.com/video/resale-royalty--alexander-mcqueens-legacy-517815833


what is the video about as i cannot view it


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> This video may cause excess drooling....
> 
> http://on.aol.com/video/resale-royalty--alexander-mcqueens-legacy-517815833



Beyond gorgeous, BUT I kept hearing how "rare" these pieces are and that's just not true, as I know for sure that majority of those gowns, dresses and jackets were being sold at department stores, boutiques and high end online stores. Just saying. Jealous that I didn't have the chance to snag some of them up, but "extremely rare"? Let's not get carried away.


----------



## azureartist

318Platinum said:


> Beyond gorgeous, BUT I kept hearing how "rare" these pieces are and that's just not true, as I know for sure that majority of those gowns, dresses and jackets were being sold at department stores, boutiques and high end online stores. Just saying. Jealous that I didn't have the chance to snag some of them up, but "extremely rare"? Let's not get carried away.



318Platinum I don't have cable and I'm not familiar with the program. Someone passed on this link to me.  I agree about the "rarity".

Nice to see the Stone Angels and Reptillia dresses though...


----------



## 318Platinum

azureartist said:


> 318Platinum I don't have cable and I'm not familiar with the program. Someone passed on this link to me.  I agree about the "rarity".
> 
> Nice to see the Stone Angels and Reptillia dresses though...



I truly appreciate you sharing the link! It's great to see McQueen pieces, but yes. Off hand, I saw two of Sarah's designs on mannequins. I saw more of Lee's on the rack hanging up, which confused me. It really was a lovely view. Just upset at the way the woman bragged as if she had Armadillo boots, extremely early designs or his Givenchy work in her collection. I'm not knocking her collection, but don't label it something that it really isn't, you know?


----------



## jamamcg

I saw some pictures of her collection and I have seen nearly every piece on eBay. From the God Save McQueen chiffon dress to the embroidered coat made for one of his muses and even the fur coat. And what I have not seen on eBay I saw on Net a porter. If I had the money she had I would of been able to buy those pieces no problem.


----------



## iraa

My MCQ blazer. I bought the one in black initially and loved the fit and how flattering the ruffled back is so bought the one in white as well when it went on sale half price from Harrods. Beautiful tailoring and great wardrobe staples


----------



## MinaMinette

iraa said:


> My MCQ blazer. I bought the one in black initially and loved the fit and how flattering the ruffled back is so bought the one in white as well when it went on sale half price from Harrods. Beautiful tailoring and great wardrobe staples


Super cute! You're right about the tailoring, too.


----------



## eifitcon

Alexander McQueen Signs Fragrance Deal

http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2013/06/19/alexander-mcqueen-first-fragrance-with-procter-gamble


----------



## iraa

MinaMinette said:


> Super cute! You're right about the tailoring, too.


Thanks. The photos are just not as nice as they look in person though


----------



## jamamcg

eifitcon said:


> Alexander McQueen Signs Fragrance Deal
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2013/06/19/alexander-mcqueen-first-fragrance-with-procter-gamble



Hopefully it wont flop like last time


----------



## mulberryforbes

I got McQueen mail


----------



## PollyGal

mulberryforbes said:


> I got McQueen mail



Scarf twins!!
Love the clutch - so vibrant!


----------



## PollyGal

A little reveal, havn't seen these on tPF before!


----------



## mulberryforbes

PollyGal said:


> A little reveal, havn't seen these on tPF before!



wow wow wow Polly they are amazing


----------



## PollyGal

mulberryforbes said:


> wow wow wow Polly they are amazing



Thanks Mulberry, I do love them!:o


----------



## Masafi

X
Promoting your own site is not allowed.


----------



## Masafi

mulberryforbes said:


> I got McQueen mail



Woooow i love it! Very exited for you!!! Let us know how you plan to wear it


----------



## Nolia

Not a unique purchase but my first AMQ!! 
Hubby purchased this classic skull scarf for our 1 year wedding anniversary (12th together)! I am super happy!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Nolia said:


> Not a unique purchase but my first AMQ!!
> Hubby purchased this classic skull scarf for our 1 year wedding anniversary (12th together)! I am super happy!!



congratulations on your anniversary and on a fab purchase of your anything like me you will get serious value per wear with the scarf.


Turns out the pink McQ bag won't be going back to NAP I showed it to mil and she loved it so much she decided to buy it.


----------



## Nolia

mulberryforbes said:


> congratulations on your anniversary and on a fab purchase of your anything like me you will get serious value per wear with the scarf.
> 
> 
> Turns out the pink McQ bag won't be going back to NAP I showed it to mil and she loved it so much she decided to buy it.



Thank you!  I'm off to look for youtube vids on ways to wear it!!


----------



## azureartist

PollyGal said:


> A little reveal, havn't seen these on tPF before!



I ADORE these! Do they run TTS?


----------



## PollyGal

azureartist said:


> I ADORE these! Do they run TTS?



Thanks azure - I took half size down!


----------



## azureartist

PollyGal said:


> Thanks azure - I took half size down!



So I probably need a 7 if I'm 7.5 thanks! Are these velour or suede...seen it described both ways on various websites. TIA!


----------



## luckyblackdress

jamamcg said:


> I saw some pictures of her collection and I have seen nearly every piece on eBay. From the God Save McQueen chiffon dress to the embroidered coat made for one of his muses and even the fur coat. And what I have not seen on eBay I saw on Net a porter. If I had the money she had I would of been able to buy those pieces no problem.


are you the one that beat me out for the rainbow colored (SS10) reptilia demanta clutch in october last year on ebay? I was hoping it was a purse forum member


----------



## jamamcg

No I don't have a demanta 

My whole collection is here 
http://http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/mcqueen-collection-family-722840.html


----------



## jamamcg

Im quite horrified by the new pre-spring/summer 2014 collection
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/experience/en/alexandermcqueen/latest/#id_article=773


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Im quite horrified by the new pre-spring/summer 2014 collection
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/experience/en/alexandermcqueen/latest/#id_article=773



If this is Womens, I didn't even comment about it on this thread!! Atrocious!! She should be fired for this horrendous display!!


----------



## gymangel812

jamamcg said:


> Im quite horrified by the new pre-spring/summer 2014 collection
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/experience/en/alexandermcqueen/latest/#id_article=773



 wow that's just awful. doesn't even seem like McQueen to  me.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just received my scarves from Matches Fashions and I'm so excited! They were a great deal on sale. They are my first Mcqueen scarves, I ended returned the classic one because it was so thin and I thought I was going to snap it on everything.


----------



## luckyblackdress

Can anyone comment on the Jackets/blazers.
I'm absolutely IN LOVE with a peplum blazer.
I'm about US size 8 on top (smallish boobs but swimmers shoulders).

I wear between M and L in mackage leather jackets.
44 to 46 in rick owens leather jackets (the tight ones)

what size do you think for a Mcqueen Jacket (main line, not AMQ)
I'm thinking 44?


----------



## azureartist

yakusoku.af said:


> I just received my scarves from Matches Fashions and I'm so excited! They were a great deal on sale. They are my first Mcqueen scarves, I ended returned the classic one because it was so thin and I thought I was going to snap it on everything.
> View attachment 2255167
> View attachment 2255168



So lovely! I'm really liking the grey/orange one!


----------



## svenesaes

luckyblackdress said:


> Can anyone comment on the Jackets/blazers.
> I'm absolutely IN LOVE with a peplum blazer.
> I'm about US size 8 on top (smallish boobs but swimmers shoulders).
> 
> I wear between M and L in mackage leather jackets.
> 44 to 46 in rick owens leather jackets (the tight ones)
> 
> what size do you think for a Mcqueen Jacket (main line, not AMQ)
> I'm thinking 44?


I'm a US8 with fairly large shoulders and boobs (5'7", 34D). I have a peplum jacket from AW2012 (the one with the stand up collar and asymmetric front), and IT44 was perfect. The quality of the jacket is amazing...precision cut and tailoring. I swear it makes me look five pounds lighter!  Gives me an hourglass waist when in truth I don't have much of one. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## jeninvan

Just want to share with u ladies my two new McQueen dresses.  I absolutely love them both.  So very different.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mulberryforbes

jeninvan said:


> Just want to share with u ladies my two new McQueen dresses.  I absolutely love them both.  So very different.  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2256318


----------



## lauren_t

Does anyone know if Mcqueen are making the demanta tote any more? I was going to ask my parents for one for a graduation present even though its a few years away yet


----------



## ferrip

jeninvan said:


> Just want to share with u ladies my two new McQueen dresses.  I absolutely love them both.  So very different.  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2256318


----------



## jeninvan

ferrip said:


> I LOVE love love the floral print! It's amazing!



Thank you


----------



## mulberryforbes

2 little cuties to add

neon pink leather coin purse and red and ivory skull scarf both from the Harvey Nicholas sale, the little dust bag came with the purse but is the perfect size for the scarf


----------



## soleilbrun

jeninvan said:


> Just want to share with u ladies my two new McQueen dresses. I absolutely love them both. So very different. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2256318


----------



## 318Platinum

Me in my SS 2011 leggings. Wasn't trying to have the flash, but it is what it is! Lol


----------



## jamamcg

Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it


----------



## jamamcg

HayworthGirl said:


> I am desperately trying to find a piece from the 2009 fall/winter collection.. it's like hunting a specific grain of sand on a sandy beach



A/W 2009 was my favourite collection. 
What sort of items were you looking for I can help you look. 
318 Platinum has a jacket from that collection and I have a pair of shoes


----------



## abbyelise

Hi ladies (and gentleman!)- my first PF post!

I'm wondering if any of you have any knowledge regarding the eBay seller divabestbleav. She's selling the McQueen skull scarf bracelets at good prices but naturally, I'm wary. From the pics, I can't tell if there is anything off about them but wanted to know if any of you had any experiences with her.

If it helps, here is her listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Guarent...33297?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item27d52716d1


----------



## Love Of My Life

jamamcg said:


> Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it
> View attachment 2265145
> 
> View attachment 2265146


 

  Very nice, indeed


----------



## azureartist

318Platinum said:


> Me in my SS 2011 leggings. Wasn't trying to have the flash, but it is what it is! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262010



Love those leggings! I have the matching scarf print.


----------



## azureartist

jamamcg said:


> Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it
> View attachment 2265145
> 
> View attachment 2265146



Exquisite! How did you manage to find this?


----------



## jamamcg

azureartist said:


> Exquisite! How did you manage to find this?



I can always sniff out McQueen treasures haha. I got it off of eBay


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it
> View attachment 2265145
> 
> View attachment 2265146



OH MY MY!!!! Beyond exquisite! You, my dear are so very lucky to have found this, and in great condition! What size is this if you don't mind my asking? I die! Just beautiful!


----------



## Kathleen37

Yes - saw it and was tempted... excellent price!!


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> OH MY MY!!!! Beyond exquisite! You, my dear are so very lucky to have found this, and in great condition! What size is this if you don't mind my asking? I die! Just beautiful!



It's a UK 14, but it's a pre Gucci takeover piece so it is very small made. It doesn't fit my mum it's mor like a 10-12.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Yes - saw it and was tempted... excellent price!!



It didn't even cross my mind that the other bidders could of been a fellow Pf member :S.  I would of preferred to have gotten it for the starting price  but I am still happy with the price I payed.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> It didn't even cross my mind that the other bidders could of been a fellow Pf member :S.  I would of preferred to have gotten it for the starting price  but I am still happy with the price I payed.


You got a fantastic bargain - it's a beautiful piece!! History!


----------



## mulberryforbes

white and silver skull bangle


----------



## luckyblackdress

jamamcg said:


> Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it
> View attachment 2265145
> 
> View attachment 2265146


gah! I love the blazer..... I almost wish I didnt have any responsibilities and could live in a tiny NY apartment collecting beautiful clothing, spin around my room and falll onto my bed to dream about going out in my couture.  Instead, I'll just look at yours & add it to my imaginary dream


----------



## jetstream7

jamamcg said:


> Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it


 

Stunning! Stunning! Stunning! I have a piece from Joan too, but it's no where near as absolutely flawless as this. Wear it well!


----------



## jamamcg

luckyblackdress said:


> gah! I love the blazer..... I almost wish I didnt have any responsibilities and could live in a tiny NY apartment collecting beautiful clothing, spin around my room and falll onto my bed to dream about going out in my couture.  Instead, I'll just look at yours & add it to my imaginary dream



Haha that's very kind to say that.


----------



## jamamcg

jetstream7 said:


> Stunning! Stunning! Stunning! I have a piece from Joan too, but it's no where near as absolutely flawless as this. Wear it well!



Would love to see your Joan piece. I almost got a slashed sweater from this collection a few years ago, but I got in a argument with my mum and didn't buy it. Sadly it will never be worn unless I find someone who can fit in it. It will just be added to my McQueen archive for the time being.


----------



## jetstream7

jamamcg said:


> Would love to see your Joan piece. I almost got a slashed sweater from this collection a few years ago, but I got in a argument with my mum and didn't buy it. Sadly it will never be worn unless I find someone who can fit in it. It will just be added to my McQueen archive for the time being.


 
You have me intrigued...McQueen archive? I must see! I'll PM you the link to the pictures since Flickr is down right now.


----------



## jamamcg

jetstream7 said:


> You have me intrigued...McQueen archive? I must see! I'll PM you the link to the pictures since Flickr is down right now.



I actually have a thread on here showing it. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/mcqueen-collection-family-722840.html


----------



## MsCrow

Great to see an active collectors thread. I have a question about dating items. How much of the label information is relevant for dating it to a collection?


----------



## jamamcg

MsCrow said:


> Great to see an active collectors thread. I have a question about dating items. How much of the label information is relevant for dating it to a collection?



There isn't much to tell by the label as to what collection it is from. The label changed to what you seen now in 2002
And in McQueen's first few collections 1992-1994 the label was a coil of hair. Between 1994 and 2001 it was a very plain label that just said Alexander McQueen, but be careful as there are fakes with this tags on eBay. There is also pieces on eBay with a tag that looks very scribbly that says McQueens that is not McQueen. I hope that gives you some insight into the brand label


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks, I knew most of that. Thought the black on white tags looked a bit shady, particularly as the clothing looks cheap. One scrawled tag was briefly a diffusion McQueen line from about 2000 I think. I'm pretty sure I remember some foray into an urban thing in the press.

On the Gucci Group years forward the composition tag information usually states a year in amongst the production code. Whether that is to do with the collection was what I was wondering. I've emailed the archivist as I'm curious to know.


----------



## Suzie

jamamcg said:


> Wanted to share my most recent acquisition. Suit from A/W 1998 Joan collection. The jacket was shown at the savage beauty exhibition and is in the savage beauty book. It's the same size as my mum so she might dare to wear it
> View attachment 2265145
> 
> View attachment 2265146



I adore this suit, amazing!


----------



## juicy935

What do you guys think of this jacket from last year's fall collection? Found it on sale and I wanted some feedback&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Rumpetaske

Got a nice gift from hubby today, I adore this jacket


----------



## mulberryforbes

gee over here making me jealous to  


 gorgeous jackets ladies, I love your fluffy sleeves


----------



## Rumpetaske

mulberryforbes said:


> gee over here making me jealous to
> 
> 
> gorgeous jackets ladies, I love your fluffy sleeves



I found this thread right after I got the jacket, so I had to run over here as well


----------



## mulberryforbes

quite right we McQ fans will be dribbling over it.


now I think you need a pale skull scarf to wear with it


----------



## katran26

Rumpetaske said:


> Got a nice gift from hubby today, I adore this jacket
> View attachment 2290035
> View attachment 2290036
> View attachment 2290037



gorgeous color! CONGRATS


----------



## Rumpetaske

mulberryforbes said:


> quite right we McQ fans will be dribbling over it.
> 
> 
> now I think you need a pale skull scarf to wear with it



You are so right!!! I do need one, been drooling over the scull scarves a while, but been to busy with bags any color suggestions from a pro?


----------



## Rumpetaske

katran26 said:


> gorgeous color! CONGRATS



Thanks a lot  I'm in love!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Rumpetaske said:


> You are so right!!! I do need one, been drooling over the scull scarves a while, but been to busy with bags any color suggestions from a pro?



there was a blush and pale grey earlier in the year that would look amazing but I think it is pretty neutral so many colours will work x


----------



## Rumpetaske

mulberryforbes said:


> there was a blush and pale grey earlier in the year that would look amazing but I think it is pretty neutral so many colours will work x



Thanks, I did find the blush and also a beautiful brown I now think I need a couple of colors so I have scarves that match with all my bags! I may have a problem already


----------



## Suku

juicy935 said:


> View attachment 2289515
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this jacket from last year's fall collection? Found it on sale and I wanted some feedback&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


 
I think you most definitely need to buy it!   

Rumpetaske - Such a gorgeous colour and the stitching detail is really unusual.  What a great hubby!


----------



## Rumpetaske

Suku said:


> I think you most definitely need to buy it!
> 
> Rumpetaske - Such a gorgeous colour and the stitching detail is really unusual.  What a great hubby!



Thanks! I know, he's the best


----------



## 4purse

Rumpetaske said:


> Got a nice gift from hubby today, I adore this jacket
> View attachment 2290035
> View attachment 2290036
> View attachment 2290037




Gorgeous..,I've felt the leather on this jacket in person and its like Butter


----------



## Shamari

I just ordered a McQ dress from Saks...I can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Shamari said:


> I just ordered a McQ dress from Saks...I can't wait until it arrives!



excited for you


----------



## Shamari

Thanks!


----------



## Shamari

Just arrived yesterday...I'm going to try to save it for my trip to Europe in October but that will be difficult! Lol


----------



## mulberryforbes

oh that's gorgeous

 I wouldn't worry about saving it for your trip I would wear it now and when away without a second thought, show everyone how beautiful it is. 

I would love to own something similar one day


----------



## Mysterygirl

I've just recieved my first McQ scarf in silk. The mineral garden logo print scarf. So happy to own it.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mysterygirl said:


> I've just recieved my first McQ scarf in silk. The mineral garden logo print scarf. So happy to own it.



congratulations M they are a whole other addition


----------



## jayne01

Hi everyone! Could I get some honest opinions on this bag I just received please? It's the new studded padlock shopper tote, and it really is gorgeous in person. I was surprised at how smooth and silky the leather, I guess I thought it would be stiff like some of the other McQueen totes I've seen IRL. My only issue is...does it seem too "inspired by"? (Like by the Valentino Rockstud, etc...) Any thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated! (I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or maybe buy a black Nightingale instead...)


----------



## jayne01

Oops, wrong thread...moving it to the bag one...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lots of beautiful clutches at NM Last Call, Grapevine.


----------



## bbagsforever

I have been wanting a skull clutch for ages, so glad I bought one!


----------



## yakusoku.af

bbagsforever said:


> I have been wanting a skull clutch for ages, so glad I bought one!



I know this is off topic but where did you get your top from? I love the sleeves!


----------



## bbagsforever

yakusoku.af said:


> I know this is off topic but where did you get your top from? I love the sleeves!



Thanks! It's Saint Laurent last season. They have similar ones with the ruffles again this season


----------



## 318Platinum

Wow, this thread has died! Thoughts on SS 2014 collection? I personally kinda love it! Sarah surprised me and I want a few pieces actually! ;-D  Here are two of my favorites! Absolutely LOVE the blue!!


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Wow, this thread has died! Thoughts on SS 2014 collection? I personally kinda love it! Sarah surprised me and I want a few pieces actually! ;-D Here are two of my favorites! Absolutely LOVE the blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2359487


 
I don't know about this. First thought is traditional hawaiian hula wear. Maybe I need to watch the runway show to have context.


----------



## BritAbroad

Hi all! 
Can anyone give me an idea where to find/search older (2010 etc) McQueen scarves?
There are a couple I have been trying to find for so long to no avail on eBay 
Specifically the Gothic Angel and Stone Angel scarves I'm desperate to find, even at a premium for Gothic Angel.
Any tips or advice would be most welcomed, realizing this might be mission impossible!


----------



## rosebud_7

BritAbroad said:


> Hi all!
> Can anyone give me an idea where to find/search older (2010 etc) McQueen scarves?
> There are a couple I have been trying to find for so long to no avail on eBay
> Specifically the Gothic Angel and Stone Angel scarves I'm desperate to find, even at a premium for Gothic Angel.
> Any tips or advice would be most welcomed, realizing this might be mission impossible!



The stone angels shawl was my first Mcqueen piece and I adore it...I found it on the Outnet a couple of years ago on a complete whim.  Love this whole collection and best of luck finding either one!  I know some past season scarves have been known to pop up on eBay from time to time...maybe keep your eyes peeled there?

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## BritAbroad

rosebud_7 said:


> The stone angels shawl was my first Mcqueen piece and I adore it...I found it on the Outnet a couple of years ago on a complete whim.  Love this whole collection and best of luck finding either one!  I know some past season scarves have been known to pop up on eBay from time to time...maybe keep your eyes peeled there?
> 
> Good luck!!!!!



Oh, you lucky girl! Thank you very much for the tip, I'll keep my eyes out on Outnet, you never know... I scour ebay regularly and have it saved to my searches too.
If it's meant to be... 
I think both pieces are just beautiful works of art, congratulations on finding one


----------



## Strawberryplums

Alexander McQueen fans is the skull scarf still popular
Was it a fad or has it become a classic...?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I saw this at lastcall Neiman Marcus in Woodbridge. It's so amazing. I can't buy it but thought I'd share the pics. I believe the original price was $8000 and it's marked down to $1900 and then they have additional 30% off. It's a size 42


----------



## lauren_t

Has anyone been to the sample sale this week? Went on Wednesday and there was nothing for me, may head over tomorrow and Saturday though


----------



## gymangel812

Pre sale started at boutiques


----------



## Enigma78

lauren_t said:


> Has anyone been to the sample sale this week? Went on Wednesday and there was nothing for me, may head over tomorrow and Saturday though


 
Stopped by thursday after work, nothing for me as well, first time going and coming out with nothing though.


----------



## lauren_t

went today to purely look for a skull scarf but there really wasn't much of a selection of them (which i'm surprised) so again, left with nothing!


----------



## jenskar

lauren_t said:


> went today to purely look for a skull scarf but there really wasn't much of a selection of them (which i'm surprised) so again, left with nothing!



Oh, I don't know if you're looking hard enough:

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/women/damien-hirst-collaboration

Do we think these will become a big deal?


----------



## TrevorRankins

jamamcg said:


> Would love to see your Joan piece. I almost got a slashed sweater from this collection a few years ago, but I got in a argument with my mum and didn't buy it. Sadly it will never be worn unless I find someone who can fit in it. It will just be added to my McQueen archive for the time being.


Archive you say.....?

Would love to hear more about this. I am looking for some more McQueen pieces at the moment


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I saw this at lastcall Neiman Marcus in Woodbridge. It's so amazing. I can't buy it but thought I'd share the pics. I believe the original price was $8000 and it's marked down to $1900 and then they have additional 30% off. It's a size 42
> 
> View attachment 2407706
> View attachment 2407707
> View attachment 2407708




I love that! Sucks I live in Florida and our coldest weather is 70 lol


----------



## vancouver1987

Anyone know when the GOD SAVE MCQUEEN scarf will be going on sale?


----------



## vancouver1987

Sorry it's the one with the union jack?


----------



## errfunkymoo

Hi
Can anyone tell me whether the Alexander mcqueen black flame pumps are made in Italy or Brazil please?
Thanks


----------



## azureartist

BritAbroad said:


> Hi all!
> Can anyone give me an idea where to find/search older (2010 etc) McQueen scarves?
> There are a couple I have been trying to find for so long to no avail on eBay
> Specifically the Gothic Angel and Stone Angel scarves I'm desperate to find, even at a premium for Gothic Angel.
> Any tips or advice would be most welcomed, realizing this might be mission impossible!



Here's the Angels & Devils scarf from 2010 - PM'd you too. Pricey, but may be worth it for a HTF item. Good luck!  Not my listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-Alexan...93907?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2c78ed8873


----------



## BritAbroad

azureartist said:


> Here's the Angels & Devils scarf from 2010 - PM'd you too. Pricey, but may be worth it for a HTF item. Good luck!  Not my listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-Alexan...93907?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2c78ed8873



Sorry dear! I did not see your PM until today, you're an angel for writing me 
This is beautiful, but the demons on it aren't quite me...I'm hoping to hold out for the Gothic Angel and/or Stone Angel scarf because they don't have the demons on them and I'm more than happy to pay the premium for either one, I'm that desperated to find them.
Thank you, my friend, for being so thoughtful and helping me!


----------



## soleilbrun

Sale at AMQ

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/gb/...um=email&utm_source=131226_AMQ_SALEAI13_woman


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Hello, I don't think my question is about authenticating a scarf so I'm just gonna ask it here. 
I've seen a scarf on the Depop app, the price is intriguing and justified by the fact that one of the threads right in the middle of the scarf was pulled out so it's "damaged". 
I've never seen a scarf like that, it's light grey with the very same skull that is on the Savage Beauty book cover (metallic/chrome looking). The seller claims it's a seasonal one he bought more than three years ago but I haven't been able to find any picture of a similar scarf online.
I know it's not the one they made for the Savage beauty exhibition.

Any ideas? does anybody know if a scarf like that was produced and maybe has pictures of it?


----------



## azureartist

Imagine finding AMQ Resin Heart Sandals at Smart Bargains! Only 1 left in size 9.5 -  $98 (reg. $775). Love the ! Someone get this.

http://www.smartbargains.com/detail...20Fdrg&rid=IYhXZ20Fdrg-Xt8OmAzMnn0iRgIW5fXRkA


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum do you still come on here ??? I miss your amazing acquisitions.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> 318Platinum do you still come on here ??? I miss your amazing acquisitions.




Lol, I miss you too, hunni! I just recently this week started to chime in a little. It has been so long, I don't even know if I posted a few of my latest things. I will have to check. How have you been? Anything new? ;-D


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Lol, I miss you too, hunni! I just recently this week started to chime in a little. It has been so long, I don't even know if I posted a few of my latest things. I will have to check. How have you been? Anything new? ;-D



I have been not too bad. I know I was MIA for a while and just started coming back. Got a few new pieces. The last one I think I posted was the suit that I won on eBay that I hoped my mum would fit, but it was too small. A/W 1998 


And the oldest piece that I have managed to acquire was a jacket from a/w 1995. 


And for Christmas my sister got me one of the Damien Hirst collab scarves



I got a few more pieces, but I haven't photographed them yet. Can't wait to see what you have gotten. .


----------



## katran26

My Saks (in Boston) had two gorgeous white jacquard Alexander McQueen dresses - the one that was my size ran very small sadly, so I wasn't able to purchase. I didn't see them on sale as of yesterday anymore


----------



## LocksAndKeys

jamamcg said:


> I have been not too bad. I know I was MIA for a while and just started coming back. Got a few new pieces. The last one I think I posted was the suit that I won on eBay that I hoped my mum would fit, but it was too small. A/W 1998
> View attachment 2460760
> 
> And the oldest piece that I have managed to acquire was a jacket from a/w 1995.
> View attachment 2460762
> 
> And for Christmas my sister got me one of the Damien Hirst collab scarves
> View attachment 2460764
> 
> 
> I got a few more pieces, but I haven't photographed them yet. Can't wait to see what you have gotten. .


That scarf is SO beautiful!


----------



## medievalbun

Is anyone going to see the Savage Beauty show in London next Spring? I still remember seeing the 2011 show at the Met and how amazing it was!

*Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty is coming to London*

*The record-breaking NY retrospective of the legendary designer will hit the V&A in 2015*


http://www.dazeddigital.com/fashion...der-mcqueen-savage-beauty-is-coming-to-london


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got this yesterday from gilt.  I had a coupon so it worked out to price that I liked. It's supposed to be here tomorrow so excited!


----------



## Silversun

medievalbun said:


> Is anyone going to see the Savage Beauty show in London next Spring? I still remember seeing the 2011 show at the Met and how amazing it was!
> 
> *Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty is coming to London*
> 
> *The record-breaking NY retrospective of the legendary designer will hit the V&A in 2015*
> 
> 
> http://www.dazeddigital.com/fashion...der-mcqueen-savage-beauty-is-coming-to-london



I'd only found out about this today. Am sooo going. A friend went to the NYC exhibition and said it was amazing.


----------



## alwaysmyway

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got this yesterday from gilt.  I had a coupon so it worked out to price that I liked. It's supposed to be here tomorrow so excited!
> View attachment 2617541



Nice find! I'm hoping to get one of those sorts of scarves myself, they have a few darker colors on the McQueen website. Waiting for pre-sale to start.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

alwaysmyway said:


> Nice find! I'm hoping to get one of those sorts of scarves myself, they have a few darker colors on the McQueen website. Waiting for pre-sale to start.




Omg I dyed when I opened the package. I loved loved loved the color. It was a final sale purchase so I was a bit nervous about how the color would look in person vs online.  I was just beyond happy. This is my 2nd scarf, my 1st also from gilt is black and gold for the next one I'm hoping to score a gray scarf.


----------



## alwaysmyway

A few sites are reporting that presale has begun.. anyone have any info to give out? There were some email addresses posted in another thread, but said thread was from a few years ago.


----------



## creighbaby

there is a sample sale in nyc next week. From racked.com
  Alexander McQueen 
*Deal:* Discounts on menswear, womenswear, and accessories.


*When/Where:* Monday, September 8 through Thursday,  September 11. Mon 10am&#8212;7pm, Tues&#8212;Wed 9am&#8212;6:30pm, Thurs 9am&#8212;5pm. Soiffer  Haskin, 317 W 33rd St between Eighth and Ninth Aves (718-747-1656).


----------



## Birdonce

Happy Halloween!


----------



## jamamcg

It's sad that this thread has dyed, but still wanted to share for those who may still lurk.  managed to get this from the outlet. McqueenXDamien Hirst cashmere scarf I wanted it when it was £715 and they had it for £290. 


I bought it as a momento as this feb 11th is the 5 year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128553;&#128554;


----------



## MinaMinette

jamamcg said:


> It's sad that this thread has dyed, but still wanted to share for those who may still lurk.  managed to get this from the outlet. McqueenXDamien Hirst cashmere scarf I wanted it when it was £715 and they had it for £290.
> View attachment 2889934
> 
> I bought it as a momento as this feb 11th is the 5 year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128553;&#128554;


That's just gorgeous. I noticed in previous posts you have quite a beautiful collection of McQueen.  There is an outlet about 1 1/2 hours away from where I live. I'll have to check it out some day.  I've been buying AMQ jewelry. Cheers!


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> It's sad that this thread has dyed, but still wanted to share for those who may still lurk.  managed to get this from the outlet. McqueenXDamien Hirst cashmere scarf I wanted it when it was £715 and they had it for £290.
> View attachment 2889934
> 
> I bought it as a momento as this feb 11th is the 5 year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128553;&#128554;



Lovely scarf!  In fact the Hirst scarf's have been one of the few things that have tempted me in the last few years, though they were out of my budget and no outlets anywhere near!!!

Yes, I've been thinking about Lee recently. So sad...


----------



## jamamcg

For anyone who wanted to get their hands on a platos Atlantis demanta clutch or scarf they have been reissued for the V&A exhibition available on the V&A website.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> For anyone who wanted to get their hands on a platos Atlantis demanta clutch or scarf they have been reissued for the V&A exhibition available on the V&A website.



You know, I was looking at that this morning. First thoughts were, blimy, expensive for reissues. 

I wonder if they are distinguished as reissues? I'm so tempted by the Jellyfish demanta, as I love that, but £450 is expensive....


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> You know, I was looking at that this morning. First thoughts were, blimy, expensive for reissues.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they are distinguished as reissues? I'm so tempted by the Jellyfish demanta, as I love that, but £450 is expensive....




I know especially when they were less than £300 the first time around. From the pictures it looks like the inside label says Alexander McQueen for the V&A I really wanted the armadillo statue, but was not expecting the high price tag.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> I know especially when they were less than £300 the first time around. From the pictures it looks like the inside label says Alexander McQueen for the V&A I really wanted the armadillo statue, but was not expecting the high price tag.



That's good at least (about the tag) 

I'm sure they'll sell out (I never managed to get the jelly fish scarf either!) but I'll keep an eye on them, you know, just in case any price drops...

(Must get my ticket soon...missed the NY one, can't miss this one !)

(Blimy - missed the armadillo earlier - just looked now - it's beautiful but not cheap!!!)


----------



## scumone

jamamcg said:


> It's sad that this thread has dyed, but still wanted to share for those who may still lurk.  managed to get this from the outlet. McqueenXDamien Hirst cashmere scarf I wanted it when it was £715 and they had it for £290.
> View attachment 2889934
> 
> I bought it as a momento as this feb 11th is the 5 year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128553;&#128554;




This is absolutely gorgeous.  I'm sad that this thread has died too!  I got my first McQueen scarf at Christmas, bought another in January, and have two more on the way so I have definitely caught the bug.


----------



## MCF

Is anyone going to the McQueen exhibit at the V&A museum in London?


----------



## jamamcg

MCF said:


> Is anyone going to the McQueen exhibit at the V&A museum in London?




I'm going at the end of the month.


----------



## Kathleen37

Yep - I plan on going. Need to check flights first though. Probably won't be till may or june for me though


----------



## MCF

I'm planning on going too.  I'm excited and dragging my poor husband along!


----------



## papertiger

MCF said:


> Is anyone going to the McQueen exhibit at the V&A museum in London?



I am. 

Not with all the crowds though.


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with all the crowds though.




How are you beating the crowds. Are you getting a VIP showing???


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> How are you beating the crowds. Are you getting a VIP showing???



Hi *jamamcg*

Not a VIP, I have a researcher pass. I can go before/after times the exhibitions are open to the public.


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:


> Hi *jamamcg*
> 
> 
> 
> Not a VIP, I have a researcher pass. I can go before/after times the exhibitions are open to the public.




Oh you are so lucky. That will be amazing. Enjoy it


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Oh you are so lucky. That will be amazing. Enjoy it



Thanks *jamamcg* 

You too


----------



## MCF

papertiger said:


> Hi *jamamcg*
> 
> Not a VIP, I have a researcher pass. I can go before/after times the exhibitions are open to the public.



Let us know what you think!


----------



## NYCBelle

MCF said:


> I'm planning on going too.  I'm excited and dragging my poor husband along!



It's a beautiful exhibit! I went when it was at The Met. Wish they made it a permanent exhibit there.


----------



## jamamcg

I'm going to see savage beauty tomorrow morning. I'm very nervous [emoji16]


----------



## Kathleen37

Let us know what you think, @jamamcg. I've been debating whether to get the new book, but am wondering if it's just the same as the original Savage Beauty book? I'm really interested in the differences, as isn't this a different curator?

(I've still got to get tix..book flights....)


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Let us know what you think, @jamamcg. I've been debating whether to get the new book, but am wondering if it's just the same as the original Savage Beauty book? I'm really interested in the differences, as isn't this a different curator?
> 
> 
> 
> (I've still got to get tix..book flights....)




The book is completely different to the one for the Met. It's worth buying. . I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## aa12

what does everyone think of the mcqueen legeng bag?


----------



## jamamcg

aa12 said:


> what does everyone think of the mcqueen legeng bag?




I prefer the older mcqueen bag styles like the Novak and the elvie, but the legend is a nice classic bag


----------



## Kathleen37

How'd you get on @jamamcg? Was it fab?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I went to the exhibit when it was at the Met in NYC as well, it was breathtaking. For those of you in London I would definitely not miss it!


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> How'd you get on @jamamcg? Was it fab?




Yes it was!!!!! To be so close to those magnificent creations was truly amazing. My sister took some sneaky photos


----------



## Birdonce

That third pic is just amazing. I have huge regrets about not going to NYC to see the exhibit.


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh wow - fantastic!!!


----------



## jamamcg

A a couple more.


----------



## jamamcg

I also picked up a few McQueen pieces from my favourite vintage store. 






Embroidered Jacket from s/s 2008 (men's collection)




Tire print shirt from s/s 1997 (mens piece from womans collection La Poupee)


----------



## MinaMinette

jamamcg said:


> Yes it was!!!!! To be so close to those magnificent creations was truly amazing. My sister took some sneaky photos
> 
> View attachment 2948160
> 
> View attachment 2948161
> 
> View attachment 2948162
> 
> View attachment 2948163
> 
> View attachment 2948164
> 
> View attachment 2948165
> 
> View attachment 2948166
> 
> View attachment 2948167


Just that you and your sis took these pics is stellar, thank you.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> I also picked up a few McQueen pieces from my favourite vintage store.
> 
> View attachment 2948652
> 
> View attachment 2948653
> 
> 
> Embroidered Jacket from s/s 2008 (men's collection)
> 
> View attachment 2948654
> 
> 
> Tire print shirt from s/s 1997 (mens piece from womans collection La Poupee)



OOoh wow - that jacket is just wonderful!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Amazing pics. Did they have the dress on display that was made of all flowers? That one took my breath away.


----------



## jamamcg

lorihmatthews said:


> Amazing pics. Did they have the dress on display that was made of all flowers? That one took my breath away.




Yes that one was on display along with a few other dresses from that collection.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I tried on this amazing necklace at the boutique this weekend. It's solid brass with crystals. I'm going to wait until it goes on sale because it is retailing for $2,395. It's stunning.


----------



## MCF

jamamcg said:


> Yes it was!!!!! To be so close to those magnificent creations was truly amazing. My sister took some sneaky photos
> 
> View attachment 2948160
> 
> View attachment 2948161
> 
> View attachment 2948162
> 
> View attachment 2948163
> 
> View attachment 2948164
> 
> View attachment 2948165
> 
> View attachment 2948166
> 
> View attachment 2948167



Did you book tickets in advance or did you buy them once you were there? I want to go tomorrow but don't know if I should book ahead or just get tickets once I'm there.


----------



## jamamcg

I booked months in advance as it is pretty much a sell out, but if you go first thing before the museum opens and queue they sell an additional 200 tickets for that day.


----------



## jamamcg

MCF said:


> Did you book tickets in advance or did you buy them once you were there? I want to go tomorrow but don't know if I should book ahead or just get tickets once I'm there.



I forgot to quote you in on my reply. As it is a Saturday I would try and go as early as possible to queue. There will be two queues one for ticket holders and one for those who want to buy. When I went the queue to buy tickets was on the left hand side when looking at the main entrance. If you are not sure there should be a member of staff to ask what to do.


----------



## MCF

jamamcg said:


> I forgot to quote you in on my reply. As it is a Saturday I would try and go as early as possible to queue. There will be two queues one for ticket holders and one for those who want to buy. When I went the queue to buy tickets was on the left hand side when looking at the main entrance. If you are not sure there should be a member of staff to ask what to do.



Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## jamamcg

MCF said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!




Did you manage to go to savage beauty


----------



## MCF

jamamcg said:


> Did you manage to go to savage beauty



No, not yet.  I decided to plan it a little better.  I'm hoping to go sometime next month.


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Can I ask a question to every McQueen fan out there?
Do you know if there is (or ever was) some McQueen jewelry in actual silver or gold? I love the designs but brass jewelry is not really my thing. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Yes it was!!!!! To be so close to those magnificent creations was truly amazing. My sister took some sneaky photos
> 
> View attachment 2948160
> 
> View attachment 2948161
> 
> View attachment 2948162
> 
> View attachment 2948163
> 
> View attachment 2948164
> 
> View attachment 2948165
> 
> View attachment 2948166
> 
> View attachment 2948167



Great pics! Well done sis!!!

Some beautiful shoes throughout the exhibition and some notable bags too. I found it all totally inspiring. 

The only thing I thought was missing was a section that showed the more wearable, comfortable but stylish clothes apart from all these show-stoppers. Away from bumsters and head2toe feathers he also designed some truly classic wonderful daywear. I guess that's not part of the myth they want to create


----------



## papertiger

GabrieLouboutin said:


> Can I ask a question to every McQueen fan out there?
> Do you know if there is (or ever was) some McQueen jewelry in actual silver or gold? I love the designs but brass jewelry is not really my thing. Thanks in advance guys



Not yet, it would be very nice. Closest would be Sean Leanne.  Leanne made the more avant-garde jewellery and body pieces examples for his shows and worked very closely with McQueen: http://www.shaunleane.com/shop/silv...ilver-and-pearl-blackthorn-hoop-earrings.html and 

I have Theo Fennell, who also channels some pretty prime-evil forces http://www.theofennell.com/collections/skulls-jewellery Stephen Webster also has a similar aesthetic  http://stephenwebster.com/


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

papertiger said:


> Not yet, it would be very nice. Closest would be Sean Leanne.  Leanne made the more avant-garde jewellery and body pieces examples for his shows and worked very closely with McQueen: http://www.shaunleane.com/shop/silv...ilver-and-pearl-blackthorn-hoop-earrings.html and
> 
> I have Theo Fennell, who also channels some pretty prime-evil forces http://www.theofennell.com/collections/skulls-jewellery Stephen Webster also has a similar aesthetic  http://stephenwebster.com/


Thank you very much they look beautiful indeed


----------



## jamamcg

Off to savage beauty again on Monday. Excited to see it again.


----------



## jamamcg

Savage beauty still as great as ever. Picked this up after the exhibition


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> Savage beauty still as great as ever. Picked this up after the exhibition
> 
> View attachment 2995387


Wow - can you post a pic of the waistcoat (and pm me where you go it??)

I must get myself sorted and book flights/get ticket...


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Savage beauty still as great as ever. Picked this up after the exhibition
> 
> View attachment 2995387



 

I think we need to see the waistcoat!


----------



## papertiger

Some loot from my fourth visit to Savage: 

I normally stay away from the 'souvenirs' after exhibitions, but I love this bag, it's large, the material is really thick, love the colour, has an inside pocket, short handles and a shoulder strap and will be very useful. Bargain!


----------



## Kathleen37

papertiger said:


> Some loot from my fourth visit to Savage:
> 
> I normally stay away from the 'souvenirs' after exhibitions, but I love this bag, it's large, the material is really thick, love the colour, has an inside pocket, short handles and a shoulder strap and will be very useful. Bargain!




Wow - that is pretty impressive, and I must say, though I can't afford them, the reissues and exhibition swag from this is most impressive...


----------



## papertiger

I've now decided that what was so memorable for me at the exhibition (aside from the McQueen stand-out show pieces and tailoring) the collaboration with Shaun Leane. I would have loved some of those head/collar/head pieces from the shows (show only) but the aesthetic really appealed...

...so indulged myself with this Shaun Leane 2 finger ring, 18K on sterling silver


----------



## papertiger

Kathleen37 said:


> Wow - that is pretty impressive, and I must say, though I can't afford them, the reissues and exhibition swag from this is most impressive...



Can I temp you £25  ?


----------



## Kathleen37

papertiger said:


> Can I temp you £25  ?



Definitely a bargain, unfortunately I have my eye on the Jellyfish reissue bits.

Your ring is just wonderful - I keep looking at all the Shaun Leane bits too!!!


----------



## papertiger

Kathleen37 said:


> Definitely a bargain, unfortunately I have my eye on the Jellyfish reissue bits.
> 
> Your ring is just wonderful - I keep looking at all the Shaun Leane bits too!!!



Thanks *Kathleen*

The Jellyfish are beautiful, literally, out-of-this-World, beautiful


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> A a couple more.
> View attachment 2948646
> 
> View attachment 2948647
> 
> View attachment 2948648
> 
> View attachment 2948649
> 
> View attachment 2948650
> 
> View attachment 2948651





jamamcg said:


> I also picked up a few McQueen pieces from my favourite vintage store.
> 
> View attachment 2948652
> 
> View attachment 2948653
> 
> 
> Embroidered Jacket from s/s 2008 (men's collection)
> 
> View attachment 2948654
> 
> 
> Tire print shirt from s/s 1997 (mens piece from womans collection La Poupee)



These pieces are great!!!

Thanks for the pictures! 

last time I went, 2 girls were told off really severely for taking a few snaps on the mobiles. Today I saw someone happily snapping away with a full kit, tele-lens etc. No consistency.


----------



## jamamcg

papertiger said:


> These pieces are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> last time I went, 2 girls were told off really severely for taking a few snaps on the mobiles. Today I saw someone happily snapping away with a full kit, tele-lens etc. No consistency.




I know when I went this time there were more staff on the look out for people taking photographs. There was also a woman going round inspecting the pieces for damage. She spotted the tiniest rip in one of the leather dresses and was going crazy.


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> I know when I went this time there were more staff on the look out for people taking photographs. There was also a woman going round inspecting the pieces for damage. She spotted the tiniest rip in one of the leather dresses and was going crazy.
> 
> View attachment 2997894
> 
> View attachment 2997895
> 
> View attachment 2997901
> View attachment 2997904



Very dapper!

Congratulations on this piece, I love McQueen's tailoring


----------



## elizabethstreet

Is this the right place to share my new clutch? I just got her and am seriously in love


----------



## lorihmatthews

I got this fabulous choker at the SF boutique last week. It is so amazing!


----------



## jamamcg

Got this at last call the other day. Extra 40% off.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

This is my first time in the McQueen forum - didn't even know there was one and I am wondering if anyone can help. I have bought a pre owned McQueen dress for a dinner in Rome in September and really would like to know which season it came from so I can see the collection. All the normal ways of finding the collection are not throwing up anything  I have described the dress in google images and nothing comes close. I have searched all of the style collections for 2003 and still nothing. I know iris and poppy prints were in the SS 2011 collection but again I can't find anything even similar. I can't believe it is a fake so please can anyone throw some light on this.

It is a draped mid length (it has been shortened) navy crepe halter neck with a massive golden bearded iris flower in the centre and fasten with a halter made from amber beads.


----------



## jamamcg

cheapfrillnorth said:


> This is my first time in the McQueen forum - didn't even know there was one and I am wondering if anyone can help. I have bought a pre owned McQueen dress for a dinner in Rome in September and really would like to know which season it came from so I can see the collection. All the normal ways of finding the collection are not throwing up anything  I have described the dress in google images and nothing comes close. I have searched all of the style collections for 2003 and still nothing. I know iris and poppy prints were in the SS 2011 collection but again I can't find anything even similar. I can't believe it is a fake so please can anyone throw some light on this.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a draped mid length (it has been shortened) navy crepe halter neck with a massive golden bearded iris flower in the centre and fasten with a halter made from amber beads.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022265




It's from a/w 2004. There are some dresses in the runway with the flowers on them. Pantheon as Lecum 


You can spy on the darker dresses some flowers.

Naomi Campbell wore a dress from that collection with a different print. 



Here is another picture from the runway. 




Hope that reassures you.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

jamamcg said:


> It's from a/w 2004. There are some dresses in the runway with the flowers on them. Pantheon as Lecum
> View attachment 3022326
> 
> You can spy on the darker dresses some flowers.
> 
> Naomi Campbell wore a dress from that collection with a different print.
> View attachment 3022347
> 
> 
> Here is another picture from the runway.
> 
> View attachment 3022353
> 
> 
> Hope that reassures you.



Thank you so much. I did see that dress but couldn't find a similar neckline. Naomi's is absolutely stunning and thank you so much for clearing up the mystery.


----------



## jamamcg

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Thank you so much. I did see that dress but couldn't find a similar neckline. Naomi's is absolutely stunning and thank you so much for clearing up the mystery.




Glad to help.  They might of just made a halter version as it would be more wearable than the strapless version.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

jamamcg said:


> Got this at last call the other day. Extra 40% off.
> View attachment 3022232
> 
> View attachment 3022233
> 
> View attachment 3022234




Very cute


----------



## lorihmatthews

jamamcg said:


> Glad to help.  They might of just made a halter version as it would be more wearable than the strapless version.



Wow, you are so incredibly knowledgeable about the brand. Amazing!


----------



## jamamcg

lorihmatthews said:


> Wow, you are so incredibly knowledgeable about the brand. Amazing!




Thanks. I do try [emoji4]. Also because I only try to by Lee era pieces I have to do my homework. But if I find a bargain and I like it no matter when it was made I get it.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got this fabulous leather bracelet from the McQueen site. Love how it's feminine yet edgy at the same time.


----------



## hl22

Hi all,

I have recently been given two Alexander McQueen tops and was wondering if anyone could help me find which season they are from. The first is a black version of this blouse:

http://www.lyst.com/clothing/alexander-mcqueen-black-pinstripe-silk-ruffled-blouse-fabric-white/ 

and the second top is black cotton and looks like this:

[URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081629_zpsy0myagl4.jpg.html]i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081629_zpsy0myagl4.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081628_zps2jhbs1wp.jpg.html]i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081628_zps2jhbs1wp.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081524_zpswfv4gsdt.jpg.html][IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081524_zpswfv4gsdt.jpg[/URL]





[/IMG]



I really apprentice any help I can get on these two tops!


----------



## girlhasbags

I'm so happy I found this thread


----------



## jamamcg

hl22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently been given two Alexander McQueen tops and was wondering if anyone could help me find which season they are from. The first is a black version of this blouse:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/alexander-mcqueen-black-pinstripe-silk-ruffled-blouse-fabric-white/
> 
> 
> 
> and the second top is black cotton and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081629_zpsy0myagl4.jpg.html]i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081629_zpsy0myagl4.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081628_zps2jhbs1wp.jpg.html]i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081628_zps2jhbs1wp.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081524_zpswfv4gsdt.jpg.html]i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081524_zpswfv4gsdt.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/hl222/media/20150508_081449_zps2mushlng.jpg.html][IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn30/hl222/20150508_081449_zps2mushlng.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really apprentice any help I can get on these two tops!




If the code reads UP55 2006 then it is from 2006 either s/s or A/w collection if it still had the paper tags I could tell the exact season. If the code reads UP55 2005 then the piece is from 2005. I can't fully tell from the photo. No clue on the other piece.


----------



## Steffy_

Hoping a McQueen guru can answer these questions:

1. Is the McQueen De Manta 'Gold' and 'Metallic' the same bag? I'm trying to buy one online and some websites seem to show smooth leather, while others seem to have a grainy/pebbled finish. Were there two releases in different leather? Or is this a photography issue? 

2. Is there any difference to the gold tone between 'Gold' and 'Metallic' ? Again, the photography is so misleading! 

3. What season was this released? I'm guessing Fall/Winter 14?

4. For De Manta Pink clutch - S/S 14? 

Does anyone own these bags?


----------



## runner1

Hello Everyone,
Longtime reader, first-time contributor to this thread. I came across a skirt suit at a consignment store. The jacket and skirt are missing the care/fabric label, but I saw a similar one online, so I am more confident of its authenticity. Still, I wanted to post here before buying in case any of you might know some information about this suit. The jacket features some very interesting details. Here is the similar one:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/suits-and-sets/alexander-mcqueen-skirt-suit-12
The one I found features different fabrics and colors. 
Do you know anything about the year/season of this suit? 
I also found some vintage Alexander McQueen wool trousers which have a slit up the back of the trouser leg, which I bought on the spot. I can try to post some photos of those later. They are really special.
Thanks in advance for any information about the suit!


----------



## jamamcg

runner1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Longtime reader, first-time contributor to this thread. I came across a skirt suit at a consignment store. The jacket and skirt are missing the care/fabric label, but I saw a similar one online, so I am more confident of its authenticity. Still, I wanted to post here before buying in case any of you might know some information about this suit. The jacket features some very interesting details. Here is the similar one:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/suits-and-sets/alexander-mcqueen-skirt-suit-12
> The one I found features different fabrics and colors.
> Do you know anything about the year/season of this suit?
> I also found some vintage Alexander McQueen wool trousers which have a slit up the back of the trouser leg, which I bought on the spot. I can try to post some photos of those later. They are really special.
> Thanks in advance for any information about the suit!




It's a tough one. I am leaning towards S/S 2005, because of the patchwork, but it's difficult to pin point exactly McQueen has been doing this since at least 1998 and it's been features in many collections its still being done as the s/s 2015 menswear featured this type of patchwork. 

I'm very excited to see these vintage trousers with the slit. May I ask where did you find them???


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> It's a tough one. I am leaning towards S/S 2005, because of the patchwork, but it's difficult to pin point exactly McQueen has been doing this since at least 1998 and it's been features in many collections its still being done as the s/s 2015 menswear featured this type of patchwork.
> 
> I'm very excited to see these vintage trousers with the slit. May I ask where did you find them???



Thanks so much for your response! I was also thinking Spring 2005, but as you said, the silhouette and the patchwork of the jacket is not specific to that collection. It is a beautiful piece. 

I've uploaded pictures of the trousers, but forgive me for the terrible quality of the photos from my iPad. The photos don't do them justice, and the trousers really only come alive when worn. They look like conservative tailored wool trousers from the front, but the slit in back from below the knee down to the hem creates a dramatic flared effect when they are worn. 

I found them at a consignment store in Los Angeles. As with the suit, I can't figure out the season/year for these, but I adore them!


----------



## jamamcg

runner1 said:


> Thanks so much for your response! I was also thinking Spring 2005, but as you said, the silhouette and the patchwork of the jacket is not specific to that collection. It is a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded pictures of the trousers, but forgive me for the terrible quality of the photos from my iPad. The photos don't do them justice, and the trousers really only come alive when worn. They look like conservative tailored wool trousers from the front, but the slit in back from below the knee down to the hem creates a dramatic flared effect when they are worn.
> 
> 
> 
> I found them at a consignment store in Los Angeles. As with the suit, I can't figure out the season/year for these, but I adore them!




Because they are only split to the knee I'm thinking s/s 2000 a lot of pieces in that collection featured below knee cut outs etc at least we know it's pre 2001. such an iconic mcqueen design. Great find.


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> Because they are only split to the knee I'm thinking s/s 2000 a lot of pieces in that collection featured below knee cut outs etc at least we know it's pre 2001. such an iconic mcqueen design. Great find.



I really appreciate your post. Thanks so much!


----------



## mcb100

Does anywhere know where to find the Alexander Mcqueen scarves for maybe a little bit cheaper? I guess if there's nowhere, I'll just plunk the 300 dollars now....but would prefer to get a little more of a deal. I don't trust ebay because I don't know anyone on there who sells the authentic scarves.


----------



## jamamcg

mcb100 said:


> Does anywhere know where to find the Alexander Mcqueen scarves for maybe a little bit cheaper? I guess if there's nowhere, I'll just plunk the 300 dollars now....but would prefer to get a little more of a deal. I don't trust ebay because I don't know anyone on there who sells the authentic scarves.




You could always see if your near a McQueen outlet store of if one could do a charge send. Also try Neiman Marcus last call. Also try Yoox they have past season scarves etc.


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> You could always see if your near a McQueen outlet store of if one could do a charge send. Also try Neiman Marcus last call. Also try Yoox they have past season scarves etc.



Sign up for flash sale sites. Gilt is having a sale on AM right now...


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Sign up for flash sale sites. Gilt is having a sale on AM right now...




Thanks for the heads up!! I was always a member, but never really looked at it until today!!! A LOT of great stuff on there. Sad I am on a ban though[emoji30][emoji24][emoji30][emoji24]


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I was always a member, but never really looked at it until today!!! A LOT of great stuff on there. Sad I am on a ban though[emoji30][emoji24][emoji30][emoji24]




Yay Platinum. Your back [emoji2]


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Yay Platinum. Your back [emoji2]




[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I have been on a LOOOONG ban! The only way to truly ban myself was to stay away from the forum. [emoji30] The Armadillos came around and I just had to come back to see the chat. How have you been? Any new pieces?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I have been on a LOOOONG ban! The only way to truly ban myself was to stay away from the forum. [emoji30] The Armadillos came around and I just had to come back to see the chat. How have you been? Any new pieces?




Yeah I just read today that the sale of the armadillos made $295,000. I think they went to lady gaga. I have been good. Added a few more pieces to my collection since we last spoke but nothing really exciting.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Yeah I just read today that the sale of the armadillos made $295,000. I think they went to lady gaga. I have been good. Added a few more pieces to my collection since we last spoke but nothing really exciting.




I can believe they went to her, I mean, she does wear a 38.5 to a 39. So jealous! She better be in them 24/7!! Lmao That is good to hear that you are still acquiring pieces. i really want to go to a McQueen sample sale!!! There is a guy on IG that says he went to one a took a pic of the rack he bought and said the whole rack cost him like $500 USD!
Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> I can believe they went to her, I mean, she does wear a 38.5 to a 39. So jealous! She better be in them 24/7!! Lmao That is good to hear that you are still acquiring pieces. i really want to go to a McQueen sample sale!!! There is a guy on IG that says he went to one a took a pic of the rack he bought and said the whole rack cost him like $500 USD!
> Not sure how true that is though.




Yeah she better wear them the rest of her life hahaha 

Not sure how true that is I have been two sample sales in the past the first time I went there wasn't a single item over £1000 but most items were £100+ 
The last time I went prices had gone up runway dresses were about £1500 they had Platos Atlantis dresses for £2000. I read a book on a woman who worked in the fashion industry and she went to a mcqueen sample sale about 10 years ago and the prices were much lower then. Like £20 for a silk top etc so maybe he went like 10 years ago. 

I would love to of seen what he got though.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamamcg said:


> Yeah she better wear them the rest of her life hahaha
> 
> Not sure how true that is I have been two sample sales in the past the first time I went there wasn't a single item over £1000 but most items were £100+
> The last time I went prices had gone up runway dresses were about £1500 they had Platos Atlantis dresses for £2000. I read a book on a woman who worked in the fashion industry and she went to a mcqueen sample sale about 10 years ago and the prices were much lower then. Like £20 for a silk top etc so maybe he went like 10 years ago.
> 
> I would love to of seen what he got though.




The photo contained runway dresses from AW 2012, but I will DM you the photo on IG!! I want some Plato's Atlantis!!!  I wonder why McQueen decided to make the Armadillo in size 39?


----------



## jamamcg

318Platinum said:


> The photo contained runway dresses from AW 2012, but I will DM you the photo on IG!! I want some Plato's Atlantis!!!  I wonder why McQueen decided to make the Armadillo in size 39?




I think the average shoe size for women is a UK 6 EU 39 so I think it was to try and get the widest amount of people who could wear them, but I have a feeling they will just be collectors items put on a shelf or on display. If you go onto the V&A shop they have some platos Atlantis pieces that was re issued by mcqueen, but I think you already have most of those pieces. They have also reduced their armadillo shoe ornament from £500 to £200.


----------



## runner1

Hi everyone,
About a month back I posted with a question about the season/year for a skirt suit with interesting panel details. I was lucky enough to find the suit (in my size!) recently and I'm in love. It is from 2003. As for the season, it looks more like it would be A/W, rather than S/S. Here is the jacket:



And now a question for all of you. I've noticed that some early items have the "McQueen" label that looks like this:



Do any of you know when then this particular label was used? Was it exclusively used during part of the 1990s or only for particular items? The photo above is from a 1990s era handbag (not mine, alas) that sold on a vintage site. Would appreciate any information about this!


----------



## Ashleylondon201

Hey everyone!! 

Quick question, I just went to see Savage Beauty at the V&A in London and one of my favourite rooms was the Romantic Nationalism room. Does anybody have any idea of the name of the classical piece of music that was playing on a loop in this room? It was beautiful and I know it's well known but I can't find it and with no lyrics, it's pretty impossible to find!! Help!!


----------



## Brennamom

Ashleylondon201 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Quick question, I just went to see Savage Beauty at the V&A in London and one of my favourite rooms was the Romantic Nationalism room. Does anybody have any idea of the name of the classical piece of music that was playing on a loop in this room? It was beautiful and I know it's well known but I can't find it and with no lyrics, it's pretty impossible to find!! Help!!



http://www.dezeen.com/2015/03/12/al...e-beauty-fashion-exhibition-london-va-museum/

"Music in each of the galleries was specially composed by John Gosling, who created the accompaniments for all of McQueen's runway presentations."


----------



## jamamcg

Ashleylondon201 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, I just went to see Savage Beauty at the V&A in London and one of my favourite rooms was the Romantic Nationalism room. Does anybody have any idea of the name of the classical piece of music that was playing on a loop in this room? It was beautiful and I know it's well known but I can't find it and with no lyrics, it's pretty impossible to find!! Help!!




As that room contained the girl who lived in a tree collection chances it was the song played during that collection which was a classical version of a nirvana song come as you are but obviously there were a few songs in that collection, but I do remember hearing that song being played at the exhibition.


----------



## Kathleen37

I saw it on the last day, and the theme to Schindlers List was being played. i didn't like that at all and it made me leave the room...


----------



## 318Platinum

Kathleen37 said:


> I saw it on the last day, and the theme to Schindlers List was being played. i didn't like that at all and it made me leave the room...




Wait, is the exhibit over now??? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kathleen37

318Platinum said:


> Wait, is the exhibit over now??? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Hey 318! I hope you've been well!

Yep - over now. They were running it 24 hours the last week or so I think...

Glad I finally managed to make it - nothing like last minute, huh?

Loved everything there (except that odd music) but it made me sad too....


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know how the sizing runs for MCQ by Alexander Mcqueen clothing line? Struggling with ordering online. It looks like a top I'm looking at would be too small on me when it's on the model. It says model is 5'9 and wearing an IT size 40. I am a size 4-6 US (and I think I'm actually like more towards a 5 or a 6 lol), and have am curvy in the stomach area. I was set on ordering an IT size 42 because the size chart says that that's around a size 4-6. But then I think that that's only one size up from what the model's wearing I think maybe that would be too small too, maybe I should get a size IT 44, but the size chart says that that would be like a size 8 US and I know I'm not an 8. LOL. Going back & forth between a 42 and a 44. Also I hate returning things so wanna get the right size!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing runs for MCQ by Alexander Mcqueen clothing line? Struggling with ordering online. It looks like a top I'm looking at would be too small on me when it's on the model. It says model is 5'9 and wearing an IT size 40. I am a size 4-6 US (and I think I'm actually like more towards a 5 or a 6 lol), and have am curvy in the stomach area. I was set on ordering an IT size 42 because the size chart says that that's around a size 4-6. But then I think that that's only one size up from what the model's wearing I think maybe that would be too small too, maybe I should get a size IT 44, but the size chart says that that would be like a size 8 US and I know I'm not an 8. LOL. Going back & forth between a 42 and a 44. Also I hate returning things so wanna get the right size!



Can you post a pic of the style?


----------



## rosebud_7

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing runs for MCQ by Alexander Mcqueen clothing line? Struggling with ordering online. It looks like a top I'm looking at would be too small on me when it's on the model. It says model is 5'9 and wearing an IT size 40. I am a size 4-6 US (and I think I'm actually like more towards a 5 or a 6 lol), and have am curvy in the stomach area. I was set on ordering an IT size 42 because the size chart says that that's around a size 4-6. But then I think that that's only one size up from what the model's wearing I think maybe that would be too small too, maybe I should get a size IT 44, but the size chart says that that would be like a size 8 US and I know I'm not an 8. LOL. Going back & forth between a 42 and a 44. Also I hate returning things so wanna get the right size!



 I have the same issue you have!  I am 5'5" and am a U.S. Size 6.  I found that the McQ line runs a little narrow compared to the Alexander McQueen line.  A 42 from the Alexander McQueen line definitely fits true to size for a size 6...and I definitely wear the medium tops (shirts, sweaters, etc).  However...a 42 from the McQ line (along with medium size tops) is a little snug for my liking.  I usually order one size up from the McQ line and just tailor it if it's too big.  I hope that helps!!

Come to think of it...I should start posting on this thread!  I love seeing everyone's collections!


----------



## mcb100

rosebud_7 said:


> I have the same issue you have!  I am 5'5" and am a U.S. Size 6.  I found that the McQ line runs a little narrow compared to the Alexander McQueen line.  A 42 from the Alexander McQueen line definitely fits true to size for a size 6...and I definitely wear the medium tops (shirts, sweaters, etc).  However...a 42 from the McQ line (along with medium size tops) is a little snug for my liking.  I usually order one size up from the McQ line and just tailor it if it's too big.  I hope that helps!!
> 
> Come to think of it...I should start posting on this thread!  I love seeing everyone's collections!


 
Thanks for your input! I would rather it be a little too big then too tight. The only thing that throws me off is how a IT size 44 is considered a US size 8, and then in my head I go "hmmm I'm definitely not a size 8." But the top itself looks like it does run kind of narrow/is made to fit snug, so maybe a 44 would be best? ETA: I had to resize the photos so they fit here, so the top is actually a bit more narrow on the model than shown. Also, she is 5'9 and wearing a size IT 40.


----------



## rosebud_7

mcb100 said:


> Thanks for your input! I would rather it be a little too big then too tight. The only thing that throws me off is how a IT size 44 is considered a US size 8, and then in my head I go "hmmm I'm definitely not a size 8." But the top itself looks like it does run kind of narrow/is made to fit snug, so maybe a 44 would be best? ETA: I had to resize the photos so they fit here, so the top is actually a bit more narrow on the model than shown. Also, she is 5'9 and wearing a size IT 40.



What a cute top!  I have the same feeling...like you, I am most certainly not a size 8... But European sizes don't exactly translate well to US sizes...which are constantly changing anyway!  Go with your best guess...or buy both sizes, and return the one that doesn't fit you best


----------



## mcb100

rosebud_7 said:


> What a cute top!  I have the same feeling...like you, I am most certainly not a size 8... But European sizes don't exactly translate well to US sizes...which are constantly changing anyway!  Go with your best guess...or buy both sizes, and return the one that doesn't fit you best


 
I might just go with the 44! Best to be a little bit bigger than to be too tight/unflattering. Just out of curiosity, do you think that European brands run a bit snugger than US brands? I really don't know because I don't have much clothing that is in European sizing but I do faintly remember one top I bought a long time ago in IT sizing, and when I got it in the mail, I was  thinking gosh how small.


----------



## MinaMinette

McQueen fashion shows from the 90's and beyond from Vogue.com. YAY!

http://www.vogue.com/13356514/alexander-mcqueen-nineties-shows/


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

What do you think the best place to buy McQ Alexander McQueen is? Matches Fashion, Mr. Porter, etc. only problem is as a thin guy many of the sizes don't go below S while I need at least an XS.
Thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> What do you think the best place to buy McQ Alexander McQueen is? Matches Fashion, Mr. Porter, etc. only problem is as a thin guy many of the sizes don't go below S while I need at least an XS.
> 
> Thanks!




You can also buy from the mcq website


----------



## Gabriela Rose

The Horn of Plenty show was mind blowing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tfyzsMTCw


As was the V&A exhibition. People were leaving there in tears. 

I think it a shame now fashion has become so conformist. We all buy into labels. But at least McQueen you were buying into a surreal vision not just a luxury brand,


----------



## jamamcg

Gabriela Rose said:


> The Horn of Plenty show was mind blowing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tfyzsMTCw
> 
> 
> As was the V&A exhibition. People were leaving there in tears.
> 
> I think it a shame now fashion has become so conformist. We all buy into labels. But at least McQueen you were buying into a surreal vision not just a luxury brand,




Horn of plenty was my favourite show of all. One of my most precious McQueen pieces is from that collection


----------



## jamamcg

Some McQueen pieces that went up for auction yesterday at Kerry Taylor Auctions. So beautiful.


----------



## jamamcg

Some more of the pieces


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> Some more of the pieces
> 
> View attachment 3209769
> 
> View attachment 3209770
> 
> View attachment 3209771
> 
> View attachment 3209772


Holy Schnikes!!


----------



## jamamcg

Managed to snatch this off of ebay. 

Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.


----------



## anthrosphere

TJMaxx.com is now selling McQ Skull Scarves for under $200!

Ivory/black

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000083113&colorId=NS1156140&pos=1%3A107

Fuchsia/Black

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000083111&colorId=NS1291128&pos=2%3A129

Black/ivory

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000088868&colorId=NS1158439&pos=2%3A111

blush/black

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000088897&colorId=NS1448778&pos=2%3A65

Fuchsia

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000088889&colorId=NS1003524&pos=1%3A158

ETA:

Some more:

Dark Green

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000083118&colorId=NS1331713&pos=1%3A100

Burgundy:

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000083121&colorId=NS1003442&pos=1%3A101

Red (this one has a belt design on the graphic)

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000111939&colorId=NS1003426&pos=1%3A64


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> Managed to snatch this off of ebay.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> View attachment 3252568
> 
> View attachment 3252569


Exquisite! What a remarkable and rare find.


----------



## jamamcg

Today was the 6 year anniversary of Mr McQueens passing. I'm sad that this thread has died too. There used to be so many people on this thread.


----------



## Brennamom

jamamcg said:


> Today was the 6 year anniversary of Mr McQueens passing. I'm sad that this thread has died too. There used to be so many people on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3270287


'Tis true, but I think of those I knew here fondly. We had a great time!


----------



## rock_girl

jamamcg said:


> Today was the 6 year anniversary of Mr McQueens passing. I'm sad that this thread has died too. There used to be so many people on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3270287




A very sad day indeed... [emoji22]  I was flipping through Love Looks Not With The Eyes this weekend, such a touching memoir to his legacy. 

I've never posted to this thread, until now, because I finally find my new to me holy grail...

[emoji173]&#65039;2011 Cathedral Skull Clutch[emoji173]&#65039;

So excited!!!  &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## anthrosphere

jamamcg said:


> Mr McQueens
> View attachment 3270287



McQueens? You mean McQueen's?


----------



## lorihmatthews

jamamcg said:


> Today was the 6 year anniversary of Mr McQueens passing. I'm sad that this thread has died too. There used to be so many people on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3270287



I have not posted as much but I am still very much in awe of his creations. I treasure each piece that I own. Seeing his collections at the Met in NYC is still vividly in my mind.


----------



## jamamcg

anthrosphere said:


> McQueens? You mean McQueen's?



Hahahaha. You have far to much time on your hands.


----------



## CandidQueen

I bought my first McQueen bag from Vestiaire Collective, and boy am I in love! It's stunning! I'd love to post a picture, but for some reason the forum isn't accepting my link. I do happen to have some pictures of the beauty on my blog though, if any of you are interested  

http://candidqueen.com/index.php/201...6/hello-world/


----------



## legaldiva

That white Novak bag is EVERYTHING. I, too, am sad this thread isn't more popular ... Although it has its benefits. I'm stalking a red padlock tote on eBay and the resale for McQueen bags is sooooo low.


----------



## CandidQueen

Thank you  I was the happiest girl in the world when I received it! McQueen bags are honestly so well crafted, and their design is just out of this world!


----------



## christymarie340

Hey ladies! Wondering if anyone here knows where I could find this scarf? TIA[emoji4]


----------



## jess ica

I purchased this little guy last month at the Cabazon outlet. It is technically a men's wallet, but I'm not much for gender roles & I needed another sturdy/less scratch prone wallet (i.e. not lambskin!). I love it so far... I'm usually not a zip around wallet fan, but I like the layout of the McQueens!


----------



## PreeKam

Cant believe this thread is so quiet. I love Alexander McQuee

Here is my new purchase. The Box bag .. Picture taken under fluorescent light. Does not do justice to the bag at all 

I can't believe this bag is not the latest 'it' bag. It is sooo classic and timeless.


----------



## papertiger

PreeKam said:


> Cant believe this thread is so quiet. I love Alexander McQuee
> 
> Here is my new purchase. The Box bag .. Picture taken under fluorescent light. Does not do justice to the bag at all
> 
> I can't believe this bag is not the latest 'it' bag. It is sooo classic and timeless.



Congratulations. I must admit it's been a while since I looked at McQueen bags but ITA about your bag.


----------



## lalasocal

Hi, I know next to nothing about Alexander McQueen's stuff. However, I have the dress that I never wear so I've thought about selling it but I'm not sure how much it is worth nor can I find the dress online to price it. I thought maybe someone here could help. Also this dress was produced before his death so I don't know if that changes anything value wise.


----------



## jamamcg

lalasocal said:


> Hi, I know next to nothing about Alexander McQueen's stuff. However, I have the dress that I never wear so I've thought about selling it but I'm not sure how much it is worth nor can I find the dress online to price it. I thought maybe someone here could help. Also this dress was produced before his death so I don't know if that changes anything value wise.
> View attachment 3490793
> View attachment 3490794
> View attachment 3490795



Hi there. This dress is called something like tree root dress don't know it's official name. It's from 2011 so unfortunately it was made after his death. Original price was around £500-£600 again not 100% sure on a exact price


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm really gutted, just purchased a fake McQueen scarf on EBay. I've been trying to find if There is an authentication thread on TPF. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
It's clearly a fake and I paid loads for it. I thought EBay had clamped down on them now. I lost my favourite silk chiffon McQueen scarf and have been looking everywhere for a replacement. I took a chance and purchased a modal/silk one on EBay although I really wanted silk one. I'm very annoyed I've received this awful fake that's cost me the same price as the real thing. The seller also has others so I'm sad for anyone else that might get caught out and not be aware.


----------



## jamamcg

found this McQueen cuff/bracelet in TKMAXX the other day. So had to snap it up. I wonder where it has been sitting for the last 6 years. 

Here is the same buckle detail shown on the runway on the boots from that collection s/s 2011


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh wow, what a fantastic find! Where indeed...


----------



## jamamcg

Another McQueen find in TKMAXX


----------



## runner1

Wow -- fabulous ring! Great find! I love the crystals in the eyes.


----------



## runner1

I found these vintage trousers at a consignment store recently. Finally got around to taking a photo and posting!


----------



## jamamcg

runner1 said:


> I found these vintage trousers at a consignment store recently. Finally got around to taking a photo and posting!
> View attachment 3589393



Gosh they look cool. Love the fabric manipulation. Does it have the pre 2001 label?


----------



## runner1

Yes, it has the pre 2001 label. And it looks like the matching jacket is on Ebay right now!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-M...418083?hash=item1c7b4844e3:g:VqoAAOSwo4pYihww


----------



## jamamcg

runner1 said:


> Yes, it has the pre 2001 label. And it looks like the matching jacket is on Ebay right now!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-M...418083?hash=item1c7b4844e3:g:VqoAAOSwo4pYihww



Nice. Certainly a great find [emoji4].


----------



## runner1

Thank you!


----------



## MsCho

I just picked up these 2 Alexander McQueen bags (Large Legend & Mini Padlock) during a 2 day promotional sale at 70% off.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Me in NYC in my gorgeous Mcq Alexander McQueen butterfly camouflage print  bodycon skirt and a pic of my drop dead gorg McQueen panther knuckle box clutch ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## runner1

MsCho said:


> View attachment 3602213
> View attachment 3602212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up these 2 Alexander McQueen bags (Large Legend & Mini Padlock) during a 2 day promotional sale at 70% off.



Lovely bag!


----------



## runner1

Bagaficianado said:


> Me in NYC in my gorgeous Mcq Alexander McQueen butterfly camouflage print  bodycon skirt and a pic of my drop dead gorg McQueen panther knuckle box clutch ❤ ❤ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603712
> View attachment 3603717
> View attachment 3603718



Amazing clutch!


----------



## Bagaficianado

runner1 said:


> Amazing clutch!


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Hobbsy

MsCho said:


> View attachment 3602213
> View attachment 3602212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up these 2 Alexander McQueen bags (Large Legend & Mini Padlock) during a 2 day promotional sale at 70% off.


Gorgeous! Does your Legend say 'Made in Italy' on the tag?


----------



## MsCho

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! Does your Legend say 'Made in Italy' on the tag?


Yes it does! ^^


----------



## Hobbsy

MsCho said:


> Yes it does! ^^


Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## MsCho

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! [emoji3]



Here's a picture of the tag on the inside pocket.


----------



## Hobbsy

MsCho said:


> Here's a picture of the tag on the inside pocket.


Found it. Thanks so much!


----------



## runner1

I have been lucky lately, and found some extraordinary things online. Plato's Atlantis jellyfish dress and the spectacular jeweled unicorn heels from 2006. Can't get over how beautiful they are!


----------



## jamamcg

runner1 said:


> I have been lucky lately, and found some extraordinary things online. Plato's Atlantis jellyfish dress and the spectacular jeweled unicorn heels from 2006. Can't get over how beautiful they are!
> View attachment 3683290



Great finds I was looking at those heels as well. Quite a while ago I chatted to a lady who found those shoes in a thrift store for a bargain price and offered them to me.


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> Quite a while ago I chatted to a lady who found those shoes in a thrift store for a bargain price and offered them to me.


Ooooohhh, I hope you took her up on that offer? We could be shoe twins!


----------



## Kathleen37

Those are both lovely!!! Could you show us more of the dress? I just have the jersey dress from Plato's Atlantis - I think it was my favourite collection... (Though I LOVE my hummingbirds/smoke silk scarf most of all)

 I can't see the shoes you were offered, jamamcg - did you get them and have you a pic???


----------



## runner1

Here is another picture of the dress, Kathleen37. We may have the same one, as mine is the knee-length jersey dress with long sleeves. I'd love to find it in the reptile print one day. The colors and the patterns in this collection are so beautiful! I've also included in my photo a pair of flat gladiator sandals that I think are from 2008.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Those are both lovely!!! Could you show us more of the dress? I just have the jersey dress from Plato's Atlantis - I think it was my favourite collection... (Though I LOVE my hummingbirds/smoke silk scarf most of all)
> 
> I can't see the shoes you were offered, jamamcg - did you get them and have you a pic???



No I didn't accept them. I would of felt guilty about it.


----------



## Kathleen37

runner1 said:


> Here is another picture of the dress, Kathleen37. We may have the same one, as mine is the knee-length jersey dress with long sleeves. I'd love to find it in the reptile print one day. The colors and the patterns in this collection are so beautiful! I've also included in my photo a pair of flat gladiator sandals that I think are from 2008.
> 
> View attachment 3684245



Not the same, yours looks really beautiful. I have the once with the racer back. Here we go

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/364087951103854344/


----------



## papertiger

I used to spend all my money on McQueen. I was obsessed by his AW03 Scanners show and bought a 3-tier coat, matching all-zip skirts and trous and an amazing grey suit.  He had just been gone over to the Gucci (group) side and suddenly his clothes were much better fitting. I have a skirt from 'It's a Jungle Out There' '97 and I can't breath in it. I also loved his work for Givenchy and have several cocktail/eve dresses from that era and although Lee hated the restrictions of the company then, I think it produced some beautiful pieces.

My favourite is prob my McQueen SS04 Deliverance dress (below) which I bought new. The '69' is very visible when worn (although strangely I've haven't worn it yet!) The show was inspired by Pollack's film _They Shoot Horses Don't They? _about a dance marathon in American depression era 1930s and the numbers and raged, half-torn look is part of the look.


----------



## Kathleen37

Did anyone get anything from the Nocturnal Obsessions collection? I missed it completely, and only managed to get a pocket organiser....


----------



## runner1

Really beautiful things here. Thanks so much for sharing!
Kathleen37, I love seeing the jellyfish print in reverse on your dress. The pattern on the bottom half of yours is the same one on mine turned 180 degrees and in a different colorway. So gorgeous!
papertiger, your Deliverance dress is amazing! You can tell it is one of those garments that comes to life when taken off the hanger and worn. I love the laser-cut patterns in the looks from It's a Jungle Out There. That beautiful balance between delicate and tough.


----------



## runner1

Kathleen37 said:


> Did anyone get anything from the Nocturnal Obsessions collection? I missed it completely, and only managed to get a pocket organiser....



I missed it as well. Such pretty dreamlike details in that collection. The shop windows were gorgeous too.


----------



## jamamcg

Some of my more recent McQueen purchases. I still try and collect older McQueen pieces. 




Sample ruffle skirt from s/s 2003 




And not the best photo to show them off. Wedge boots from A/w 2000 Eschu collection. These are in quite poor condition. Obviously well loved by their previous owner/owners


----------



## CherylTeo

I bought the red and navy colorblock Legend shopper for the sole purpose of toting around a fashionable bag that is able to fit my DSLR and other travel essentials during my 2-week trip to Greece. This bag goes along with EVERYTHING. From a casual ensemble of a hoodie and shorts to pretty circle skirts. I only truly fell in love with the bag during the trip for its versatility, comfort, and aesthetics. It is, however, NOT theft proof due to its open-concept design and lack of zippers, but this feature was one of the main draws to this bag because I could easily whip my camera in and out without having to fumble for a zipper. I caught a woman with her hand in my bag, deep in excavation for my valuables, while I was exploring the bustling sights and sounds of Athens' flea market one sweltering hot afternoon. Unfortunately for her, I already had prepared for this eventuality, and had my valuables safely tucked away within the safe confines of my travel jacket's inner pockets which I was wearing. The only thing worth pick-pocketing was my camera, but that thing practically weighs 5kg, and it would immediately raise alarms if I felt an immediate shift in weight. Also, I had the strap of my camera hanging out of my bag and looped around my fingers anyway. As I turned and looked at her calmly, she sheepishly withdrew her hand and slunk back into the crowd, and I continued licking my nutella gelato. Here are some pictures of my trusty McQueen in action in Greece!



Olympia (Birth place of the Olympic Games)



A monastery in Meteora



A monastery in Meteora



Naxos



Naxos



Santorini (Atlantis Books in Oia)


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> Some of my more recent McQueen purchases. I still try and collect older McQueen pieces.



Thank you for sharing photos of these amazing pieces from your collection. The skirt is beautiful! Eshu is one of my favorite collections. Beautiful intricate laser-detailing on the leather, and the shapes of the coats and jackets are so exquisite.


----------



## Serva1

Windowshopping in Paris a couple of weeks ago



The details of this blazer are amazing! Love he look [emoji7]


----------



## jamamcg

Got this s/s 2003 denim skirt today. Found it in oxfam. 

The similar version on the runway, but obviously that version is made of leather.


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> Got this s/s 2003 denim skirt today. Found it in oxfam.



Great find, and at Oxfam, no less!


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3697364
> 
> Windowshopping in Paris a couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 3697365
> 
> The details of this blazer are amazing! Love he look [emoji7]



These are amazing *Serva *


----------



## jamamcg

Wrong thread appologies


----------



## jamamcg

Had a little trip to London to go to the Balenciaga exhibition and picked this up in my favourite consignment store. 

Alexander McQueen boat neck knit sweater 
And it's a sample piece from s/s 2013 men's wear collection 








I also tried on a sample McQueen mohair jacket I think from 2015 but sadly it didn't fit me.


----------



## Scroobily

My favourite McQueen moment is Widows of Culloden. One fabulous piece after another streams out to our widening eyes. And the woman wearing the resin antlers draped with a lace veil suggests a mythical goddess whose beauty is too powerful to be beheld head on, but only through a covering medium. This piece is probably the high point of fashion art for me.

McQueen is such a love of mine that I have compiled new, appropriate soundtracks to many of his runway shows (1994 to 2010), which I think McQueen fans will find extremely appealing. Soon I will have covered all of his shows.

Please enjoy the runway videos at my YouTube site (I uploaded these as a labor of love; no monetary gain is involved; no advertisements).

https://www.youtube.com/user/Scroobily

Please let me know if you enjoy these videos, which I hope will inspire and entertain.


----------



## jamamcg

Another McQueen piece added to my collection. 

Beaded slash neck dress from A/W 1997 "It's a Jungle out There" collection 






I also recently acquired a McQueen for Givenchy suit


----------



## runner1

Beautiful and rare -- thank you for sharing! Would love to see the Givenchy suit if you have pics.


----------



## jamamcg

Not the best pic of the suit. McQueen for Givenchy s/s 1998 wool and leather suit.


----------



## runner1

Wow...beautiful!


----------



## jamamcg

Added to my collection McQueen s/s 2003 cowboy heels.


----------



## jamamcg

These arrived yesterday. 

The iconic Butterfly shoes from S/S 2003. 





View attachment 3810594


----------



## runner1

I'm dying over here, what beautiful additions to your collection! I've only seen the 2003 cowboy heels as slides/mules, not the slingbacks that were featured on the runway. And the butterflies in lucite, it goes without saying, are divine!


----------



## Kathleen37

Excellent!!! I have the black suede horn heels from 2003 AND the exact same pair of Butterfly heels!!! A pair of the butterfly heels made it into the Savage Beauty exhibition.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Excellent!!! I have the black suede horn heels from 2003 AND the exact same pair of Butterfly heels!!! A pair of the butterfly heels made it into the Savage Beauty exhibition.



Your collection always sticks out in my mind. It was because of you I set out to find my own pair. Took a long time to find a pair that I was willing to spend the money on.


----------



## Kathleen37

Oh, how lovely - thank you!!!! But my collection is tiny - you're the real collector. You have pieces I'd LOVE to have!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Got this a few weeks ago. Eiffel Tower dress from s/s 2009 collection.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> Got this a few weeks ago. Eiffel Tower dress from s/s 2009 collection.
> 
> View attachment 3852313



Oh man, that is FANTASTIC!!! I love that dress sooooo much.... Please let me know if you see another!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Oh man, that is FANTASTIC!!! I love that dress sooooo much.... Please let me know if you see another!!!



I will do. The only other one I have seen up for sale the person was asking $1000+


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> I will do. The only other one I have seen up for sale the person was asking $1000+



Hahaha = that would be outside my price range, but would love to see anyhoo!!!

THanks. And congrats again, that is one BEAUTIFUL dress...


----------



## snow0160

Your dress is beautiful! I have not been keeping up with Sarah Burton’s latest collections.  I love Alexander McQueen and have have made quite a few purchases during their sale season which should be coming up around Thanksgiving?  You get a pretty good deal on Yoox or Barneys warehouse sale.


----------



## Saich2

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi I don't know if this is the correct place to post this but has anyone seen this Alexander McQueen Clutch for sale anywhere. I have been looking but really only know 3 sites to look at beside this one and Ebay, if anyone could help please could you let me know thank you so much *


----------



## jamamcg

McQueen s/s 2000 trousers added to my collection.


----------



## Kathleen37

Ooooh, bumsters!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Ooooh, bumsters!!!



Sadly they are not bumsters I don’t think I would ever be able to afford them. These are just hipsters.


----------



## Saich2

*Just bought this wonderful Stunning Alexander McQueen Koi Carp dress. Adore it. It fits me so well it could have been made just for me. I thought it might be tooooooo white but its not its beige and amazing
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .....think I need a bag to go with...lol.....been looking to try and find a Kio Carp Clutch if anyone knows if they made one can you let me know thank you *


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> *Just bought this wonderful Stunning Alexander McQueen Koi Carp dress. Adore it. It fits me so well it could have been made just for me. I thought it might be tooooooo white but its not its beige and amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....think I need a bag to go with...lol.....been looking to try and find a Kio Carp Clutch if anyone knows if they made one can you let me know thank you *



Sadly I don’t recall a McQueen clutch in a Koi Carp design. Would of been amazing though with a bold pop of colour against the lovely cream beige dress


----------



## Saich2

Thank you jamamcg....I agree it would look fantastic and did find one Alexander McQueen did. It sold on Ebay in the UK in August but then did not have the dress and did not see the clutch....they also do a necklace as well....lol......


----------



## Saich2

This is the necklace ...its just finding them but sure they will turn up at some point jamamcg


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> View attachment 3886397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you jamamcg....I agree it would look fantastic and did find one Alexander McQueen did. It sold on Ebay in the UK in August but then did not have the dress and did not see the clutch....they also do a necklace as well....lol......



Ah. I was looking for Koi carp bags lol. Was thinking the printed Demantas . But the Tropical fish clutch would look spectacular. Just keep a look out and you will find one. I’m slowly finding items that I have wanted for 10+ years


----------



## jamamcg

Kaleidoscope crystal print clutch from s/s 2009 now added to my collection


----------



## snow0160

It looks more like a beta fish but it is gorgeous


----------



## jamamcg

Went a bit McQueen mad over the past few weeks. Picked up a jacket, scarf, dress and two pairs of trousers and a sweatshirt

I will share photos soon.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok here is the first item. Queen Elizabeth chiffon scarf from A/W 2008.


----------



## runner1

Oh, what a great find! And this is only the first item? Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been inspired by the love of McQueen on here to add one to my collection! I've been eyeing De Manta totes on eBay. Anyone have one and can share thoughts?


----------



## jamamcg

runner1 said:


> Oh, what a great find! And this is only the first item? Looking forward to seeing more!



Some of the items aren’t very exciting. Just simple clothing items. The scarf was just the first item I had to hand. But pieces range from 1998-2011


----------



## jamamcg

Ok here is another one of my acquisitions. This one I’m very happy about. McQueen “S” bend trousers from S/S 1999 collection. Were also shown in the Savage Beauty exhibitions in London and New York  
What I truly love is they show Lee McQueen’s genius pattern drafting and tailoring skills


----------



## Saich2

*Got this stunning dress a few weeks ago, adore the bees on it .....adore this Honeycomb collection. I do think I have become addicted to it...lol....I did get an AM clutch to go with which I also love but would adore this other one just cannot find it hope it turns up on Ebay at some point. Hope you love the dress as much as me fits perfect.
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## Saich2

*This is the AM clutch trying to find to go with the dress above, just cannot find one although the one I have is lovely its plain black leather with a chain going across it with bee attached
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## Saich2

*My Latest Alexander McQueen McQ dress so addicted to their clothes.



*


----------



## jamamcg

This little eBay win arrived today. Chain belt from s/s 2006 still with original tags. I was the only bidder so got it for £24.


----------



## skyqueen

Hello all...I'm so glad I found this thread! Love McQueen 
One of the best clothing items I've bought in a long time...tons of compliments every time I wear my McQueen cape!
Decided to invest in a McQueen faux fur...so soft!


----------



## Suzie

I bought this cape last winter.


----------



## Suzie

skyqueen said:


> Hello all...I'm so glad I found this thread! Love McQueen
> One of the best clothing items I've bought in a long time...tons of compliments every time I wear my McQueen cape!
> Decided to invest in a McQueen faux fur...so soft!
> View attachment 3937989
> 
> View attachment 3937990


Love your cape.


----------



## skyqueen

Suzie said:


> I bought this cape last winter.


Love yours, too! Dramatic yet fun!!!


----------



## Saich2

Suzie said:


> I bought this cape last winter.


Adore this cape...stunning


----------



## pvkatchung

Does anyone have any experience with the Leather Box Bag 19?


----------



## jamamcg

Got this the other day. 

Wool suit jacket with illusion cut away.
S/S 1998


----------



## skyqueen

pvkatchung said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Leather Box Bag 19?


No...but I know @Izzy48 just bought this gorgeous bag in red


----------



## Izzy48

I did purchase the bag in lust red (I think that is the name).  I haven't taken off the tags or the protective covering on the bag but I have some pictures I made to send to a friend to ask her opinion. Skyqueen, as a matter of fact. So the pictures are rough but it will give you an idea. The quality of my bag is excellent, the bag holds everything I need and I love the fact it has a leather strap and a very nice chain.  I am tall so I had no hope I could carry it cross body but to my surprise the leather strap is long enough for me to do that. I am very happy with the bag.


----------



## runner1

jamamcg said:


> Got this the other day.
> 
> Wool suit jacket with illusion cut away.
> S/S 1998
> View attachment 3965900
> 
> View attachment 3965901


This is spectacular. Congrats on a great find!


----------



## jamamcg

I can’t remember If i shared this jacket. I got it last year. From A/W 2001 the belt is from the same collection.


----------



## Saich2

I have just bought this, I adore this bee/honeycomb collection. Waiting for it to come cannot wait.


----------



## Izzy48

pvkatchung said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Leather Box Bag 19?
> 
> I purchased the red one about two weeks ago and started carrying it this week. I am using the leather strap without the chain for now. I find it to be a great bag which holds all I need. It has been a very good purchase for me.


----------



## Saich2

Saich2 said:


> I have just bought this, I adore this bee/honeycomb collection. Waiting for it to come cannot wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978556


Well my top come super quick considering the awful weather we have had in the UK....no post for a week. Its a stunning top adore it but why is it when ever you buy anything something always comes up its like kismet ....I am trying to be good as the engine of my car has just had it and costing a fortune for a new engine......but so want an AM on ebay.

I am not sure if RealReal are as good as VC if you can call them good...think these sites other then ebay are much the same in regards to pictures and so on.....


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> Well my top come super quick considering the awful weather we have had in the UK....no post for a week. Its a stunning top adore it but why is it when ever you buy anything something always comes up its like kismet ....I am trying to be good as the engine of my car has just had it and costing a fortune for a new engine......but so want an AM on ebay.
> 
> I am not sure if RealReal are as good as VC if you can call them good...think these sites other then ebay are much the same in regards to pictures and so on.....



I have bought from the Real Real before and with their hefty postage cost never again I also got hit with a big import duty tax. The £15 MCQueen dress very quickly became £75.


----------



## Saich2

jamamcg said:


> I have bought from the Real Real before and with their hefty postage cost never again I also got hit with a big import duty tax. The £15 MCQueen dress very quickly became £75.


Oh Wow jamamcg are you in the US? I guess if you are then the customs charges and postage is awful.....I am in he UK so postage for me is I think £7 and no customs duty, well while we are still in the EU.....I know when I buy from Ebay in the US the customs charges are so so high and I am sure the customs/import people throw a party when they see one of my packages coming in .....


----------



## jamamcg

Saich2 said:


> Oh Wow jamamcg are you in the US? I guess if you are then the customs charges and postage is awful.....I am in he UK so postage for me is I think £7 and no customs duty, well while we are still in the EU.....I know when I buy from Ebay in the US the customs charges are so so high and I am sure the customs/import people throw a party when they see one of my packages coming in .....



No im in the UK the Real Real is based in New York and their standard shipping to the uk was crazy high. I know standard shipping for VC is £7 if the item is under £1000


----------



## Saich2

jamamcg said:


> No im in the UK the Real Real is based in New York and their standard shipping to the uk was crazy high. I know standard shipping for VC is £7 if the item is under £1000


My Mistake jamamcg with all these different sites which are around I bought the top from Rebelle not RealReal. I know I have a bag from someone I know on my wish list in Tradesy which is in the US but as she a friend think, when I can afford it we will buy through a private sale as she a good friend of mine. That's the one thing from buying from the US its the customs charges....they are stupid this end and know they are in Canada don't know about things from the UK to the USA


----------



## jamamcg

Put myself on a McQueen spending ban after acquiring this piece. 

Slash back wool coat from A/W 98 Joan collection


----------



## Kathleen37

Wowser - that is fierce!!! Looks fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I LOVE my white/black McQueen cape and wanted a red one. I've been looking for quite a while. Imagine my surprise when I found this one on the FarFetch website for $309. 60% off! Got the last one and am thrilled  Perfect red to go with my Mulberry Lily!


----------



## snibor

FYI documentary coming out about McQueen. Due for release in US July 20.


----------



## Kathleen37

Really looking forward to it. I think tears will be shed. It's in cinema's on June 8th in the UK.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> Really looking forward to it. I think tears will be shed. It's in cinema's on June 8th in the UK.



I saw it today. Got quite emotional. And was very close to tears by I managed to hold them back.


----------



## kacaruso

I hope some of you McQ lover could help answer my question. I own few pairs of McQ shoes and they all came in a black box with white writing (bought few years ago)- but all the boxes I see now are grey-ish green-ish colour.
Can you please educate me on the colour update. When did it happen etc.
I can’t find any info online
Thank you


----------



## jamamcg

A late birthday gift from my mother. She knows what I like lol. 

Alexander McQueen jellyfish print jersey dress S/S 2010


----------



## IStuckACello

My unicorn scarf (and Halloween costume with the unicorn head), released for the Vancouver olympics. I just love the maple leaves. On the other hand, it kills me that it is modal and cashmere....


----------



## jamamcg

A few recent acquisitions from S/S 08


----------



## lesAdrets

kacaruso said:


> I hope some of you McQ lover could help answer my question. I own few pairs of McQ shoes and they all came in a black box with white writing (bought few years ago)- but all the boxes I see now are grey-ish green-ish colour.
> Can you please educate me on the colour update. When did it happen etc.
> I can’t find any info online
> Thank you


Just wanted to say that the 1st grey box that I got was in 2015, if that helps you narrow down the date at all.


----------



## lesAdrets

@jamamcg and @Saich2, your collections are fabulous! 

This is such a great thread—love everything that’s been posted.


----------



## lesAdrets

Sharing a photo of my bff’s McQueen Leather Rib Cage Tote. This bag gets oohs and aahs wherever he goes.

Hanging in the background is a painting he made shortly after Alexander died. For this painting, my friend took his inspiration from McQueen’s A/W 2009 show, as well as Leigh Bowery, of course.


----------



## jamamcg

lesAdrets said:


> Just wanted to say that the 1st grey box that I got was in 2015, if that helps you narrow down the date at all.



In 2011 McQueen rebranded the McQ line changing the label from the grey McQ tag to the black and white one. Within the past few years they have changed it again. I don’t shop the McQ line so I cannot day about specific dates etc. That’s all I know.


----------



## Karin bag4bag

lesAdrets said:


> Sharing a photo of my bff’s McQueen Leather Rib Cage Tote. This bag gets oohs and aahs wherever he goes.
> 
> Hanging in the background is a painting he made shortly after Alexander died. For this painting, my friend took his inspiration from McQueen’s A/W 2009 show, as well as Leigh Bowery, of course.
> 
> View attachment 4350273



Wow ! Such a statement piece.


----------



## jamamcg

This beauty arrived today. Sorry for the rubbish pictures. 

Widows of Culloden tartan and jet beading clutch.


----------



## contributor

The current collection has a corset jacket I'm DYING for - but no way I can afford it!!!!
I recently saw a documentary on him. Pure genius, a tragic loss.


----------



## jamamcg

Got my hands on a holy grail piece. Technically it is Givenchy, but McQueen for Givenchy.


----------



## amielamie

wow, so great to find this thread in pf. i am a recent convert to his earrings. it seems that almost all of the beetle ones on ebay/etsy are fake. where do you usually buy his earrings from? farfetch/netaporter all have it around 650 each. im traveling to europe this summer - would it be better to get them there for a wider selection and better price? thx!


----------



## divya510

Anyone know where I can find a dupe or something similar to this McQueen skirt? This exact skirt seems to be sold out  (it is from Fall 2015 so I am not surprised) but I would LOVE if i can find something similar somewhere!


----------



## jamamcg

divya510 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a dupe or something similar to this McQueen skirt? This exact skirt seems to be sold out  (it is from Fall 2015 so I am not surprised) but I would LOVE if i can find something similar somewhere!



You can try Vestiaire or The Real Real. They would be your best bet. Or The outnet


----------



## jamamcg

Some more McQueen pieces added to my collection patchwork suit from S/S 2004. Silk and Tulle jacket from S/S 2007


----------



## Kathleen37

divya510 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a dupe or something similar to this McQueen skirt? This exact skirt seems to be sold out  (it is from Fall 2015 so I am not surprised) but I would LOVE if i can find something similar somewhere!



What size are you? There is one on Ebay at the moment

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-...831280?hash=item3fc6e4ecf0:g:XyUAAOSwdZJcacWU

(listing is nothing to do with me!)


----------



## randr21

Their F/W collection or pre-F/W collection is insanity.  Talk about drama and tailoring.


----------



## randr21

Characters from Underworld can carry this off...


----------



## Kathleen37

randr21 said:


> Characters from Underworld can carry this off...



Really beautiful. THIS reminds me of Lee ...


----------



## jamamcg

Got this last week. Bias cut chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004. She is breathtaking.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg said:


> Got this last week. Bias cut chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004. She is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529687



Oh wow - that's beautiful!


----------



## dharma

jamamcg said:


> Got this last week. Bias cut chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004. She is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529687



I love this. Just beautiful, I love your collection


----------



## maxx

My beautiful McQueen dress.


----------



## contributor

randr21 said:


> Characters from Underworld can carry this off...


God that's incredible....


----------



## randr21

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## randr21

Charlize Theron


----------



## lacarmina

Always admired the goth-friendly designs of  
Alexander McQueen, but his skull clutch bags weren’t for me. Super happy with the new season skull croc silver leather mini bag! It has a cross body strap and it’s large enough to hold basic items, so the purse can be used for more than just special occasions. ☠️


----------



## swallowtails

Has anyone sent their McQueen bag for repair either at the boutique, online or through a third party retailer?

I'm wondering what the process is like especially for the lattermost option as I've managed to buy a bag at a bargain and hope to get it repaired down the road when I need to. I've contacted the online client service and they said they won't repair anything without the original receipt from the boutique or online, and there is a clause in the FAQ that states the company isn't responsible for bags that are sold through a retailer. I find that strange and rather rigid (after all, it's still the bag you made?); never had that come up for other brands like Saint Laurent. It sounds like repair work can be a bit difficult with McQueen.


----------



## RyukkuX

swallowtails said:


> Has anyone sent their McQueen bag for repair either at the boutique, online or through a third party retailer?
> 
> I'm wondering what the process is like especially for the lattermost option as I've managed to buy a bag at a bargain and hope to get it repaired down the road when I need to. I've contacted the online client service and they said they won't repair anything without the original receipt from the boutique or online, and there is a clause in the FAQ that states the company isn't responsible for bags that are sold through a retailer. I find that strange and rather rigid (after all, it's still the bag you made?); never had that come up for other brands like Saint Laurent. It sounds like repair work can be a bit difficult with McQueen.



I don't own any McQueen bags, but I did purchase a McQueen coat at Saks Fifth Avenue and was told by the Alexander McQueen boutique and online client services that the Alexander McQueen boutique would not be able to do any alterations or repairs unless the piece was purchased directly from their boutique or their online website. It was quite disappointing.


----------



## swallowtails

RyukkuX said:


> I don't own any McQueen bags, but I did purchase a McQueen coat at Saks Fifth Avenue and was told by the Alexander McQueen boutique and online client services that the Alexander McQueen boutique would not be able to do any alterations or repairs unless the piece was purchased directly from their boutique or their online website. It was quite disappointing.



Thanks RyukkuX for your feedback! Yes I guess it is as expected and it is indeed disappointing. I can only hope their products are hardy enough to withstand daily life as I'm planning to use my bag for work.

To follow up on the situation, I emailed Matches Fashion twice about the aftersale service (wasn't sure if they got my question as customer service responses are slow) and I got contradictory replies - the first rep said they would contact the brand to only repair/refund manufacturing defects. The second said they do repairs through the brand and I would have to send photos over for their specialist team and the brand to inspect decide what services they would recommend. The whole process can take up to 6 weeks.

Adding to the fact that I haven't seen many reviews of the quality and hardiness of McQueen's bags, I do hope mine lasts for a long time to come.


----------



## chezzy79

Just purchased this pair on eBay, I'm fairly certain it is authentic but the upside-down "Made in Italy" label is a bit concerning, and I can't find any information anywhere although the jeans do look pretty unique.

Authenticity check and any information would be much appreciated, thank you


----------



## papertiger

swallowtails said:


> Has anyone sent their McQueen bag for repair either at the boutique, online or through a third party retailer?
> 
> I'm wondering what the process is like especially for the lattermost option as I've managed to buy a bag at a bargain and hope to get it repaired down the road when I need to. I've contacted the online client service and they said they won't repair anything without the original receipt from the boutique or online, and there is a clause in the FAQ that states the company isn't responsible for bags that are sold through a retailer. I find that strange and rather rigid (after all, it's still the bag you made?); never had that come up for other brands like Saint Laurent. It sounds like repair work can be a bit difficult with McQueen.



Alexander McQueen don't own their own leatherwear factories and therefore unlike those that do (Gucci, Hermes, BV) they do not offer that kind of service beyond the guarantee (on the receipt - and therefore the initial buyer's). So long as you have the original receipt (from Matches?) then Matches as a third party seller will provide the guarantee and you will deal with them). Even if YSL do (and under the same parent company) they are a much bigger company.


----------



## swallowtails

papertiger said:


> Alexander McQueen don't own their own leatherwear factories and therefore unlike those that do (Gucci, Hermes, BV) they do not offer that kind of service beyond the guarantee (on the receipt - and therefore the initial buyer's). So long as you have the original receipt (from Matches?) then Matches as a third party seller will provide the guarantee and you will deal with them). Even if YSL do (and under the same parent company) they are a much bigger company.



Thanks for the clarification, I didn't know that but it makes sense after what you said.


----------



## jamamcg

Some more recent additions. Wood print jacket S/S 2009


----------



## jamamcg

Black and gold silk kimono jacket from 2000


----------



## Lilem13

Has anyone purchased the Jewelled satchel? I'm saving up for it but cant find any reviews on it anywhere!? It's making me paranoid that maybe it's not a durable piece? Any info would be great thanks guys!!


----------



## randr21

@jamamcg, you must have a large collection of his work. Do you also collect other designers too?


----------



## jamamcg

randr21 said:


> @jamamcg, you must have a large collection of his work. Do you also collect other designers too?


I dabble a little bit with other designers but it is 99.9% McQueen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jamamcg said:


> I dabble a little bit with other designers but it is 99.9% McQueen.



Your collection is quite interesting...


----------



## jamamcg

Love Of My Life said:


> Your collection is quite interesting...


Thank you x


----------



## randr21

jamamcg said:


> I dabble a little bit with other designers but it is 99.9% McQueen.


I'm a recent fan, but seeing some of your vintage finds is fascinating. How do you incorporate them into everyday style since they're not your everyday jeans and tee type of clothing?


----------



## jamamcg

randr21 said:


> I'm a recent fan, but seeing some of your vintage finds is fascinating. How do you incorporate them into everyday style since they're not your everyday jeans and tee type of clothing?


I don’t wear any of it, but it’s not as outrageous as many people think and you can break up the pieces and wear with casual simple pieces.


----------



## Mwenner

Hi! Am in search of some McQueen sunglasses and can’t find them anywhere! Does anyone have any suggestions?!


----------



## essiedub

Joining you all on this thread..hoping someone might be able to shed some light on this scarf. It’s a large chiffon about 50” square. I can’t quite figure out what the motif is. Love the guy with the glasses in the middle of the scarf; he hasthe cQ as his nose There are what look like wings, tusks, ribs, even Martian-like big heads? Any clues? Thanks


----------



## jamamcg

essiedub said:


> Joining you all on this thread..hoping someone might be able to shed some light on this scarf. It’s a large chiffon about 50” square. I can’t quite figure out what the motif is. Love the guy with the glasses in the middle of the scarf; he hasthe cQ as his nose There are what look like wings, tusks, ribs, even Martian-like big heads? Any clues? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4658736
> View attachment 4658737



It’s a print of Iris flowers it’s from around 2011, however I am a bit worried about your description of the skull motif. If you could share a picture of that please.


----------



## essiedub

jamamcg said:


> It’s a print of Iris flowers it’s from around 2011, however I am a bit worried about your description of the skull motif. If you could share a picture of that please.


Oh wow!   Not that you mention irises, I see it!

This is the part where I thought I was seeing big Martian-heads!! But I now see that it’s an Iris petal, similar to what Georgia O’keefe was doing.  How wonderful!  Thank you!


----------



## snibor

Anyone in nyc area, this weekend the ny historical society is having a pop up exhibit with 23 of his early designs.  Looks like a cool event.


----------



## jamamcg

snibor said:


> Anyone in nyc area, this weekend the ny historical society is having a pop up exhibit with 23 of his early designs.  Looks like a cool event.


I would highly recommend it. These items will be auctioned off at the end, so will be the last time they are all together. I wish I could go to see it.


----------



## Abby305

I wish I had gotten a better picture, but my New Year’s Eve outfit was this gorg bustier. I was in such a mood to wear something not sparkly and it was perfect, even if I could barely breathe all night.


----------



## songan

*Kim Seon-Ho* (김선호) wore a Dolce & Gabbana Nylon Patchwork Vest With Multiple Pockets (€1,235) over a Alexander McQueen Herringbone Tailored Double-Breasted Oversized Coat ($4,180) in ELLE KOREA September 2021 issue. I thought the pairing of a utility vest over the formal black coat was quite fresh and novel! It's a new menswear look I have not seen before.


----------



## anastasiya26

Do any of you guys own or are familiar with Alexander McQueen tailored suits for women? I’ve admired McQueen since I was 14 and finally will be investing in a structured suit by the designer and could not be more excited. I’m going to be curating my dream capsule wardrobe little by little and I hope this will be a power piece I will wear and pair in different ways for years to come. At the same time, it’s quite expensive and while I’ve coveted designer pieces my whole life, it will be my most expensive purchase to date. That makes me more diligent in wanting to know if the quality checks out and is a worthwhile personal investment piece. Bags and shoes seem like the more practical splurge buy — I worry that the suit can tear or get ruined at the dry cleaners or that I’ll size out of it (it fits impeccably in 36 but that size is tiny and I’m aware my weight may fluctuate in the future). At the same time, tailored pieces seem like a category where it should make sense to buy higher quality. I’d love to hear from any of you who own or have experienced McQueen tailored pieces like the blazers, trousers, skirts on whether the quality is supreme and worthwhile.

The suit I’ve chosen is the black fitted classic leaf crepe jacket and fitted flare trouser (I run too warm for wool).

Thank you! I appreciate your help.


----------



## randr21

anastasiya26 said:


> Do any of you guys own or are familiar with Alexander McQueen tailored suits for women? I’ve admired McQueen since I was 14 and finally will be investing in a structured suit by the designer and could not be more excited. I’m going to be curating my dream capsule wardrobe little by little and I hope this will be a power piece I will wear and pair in different ways for years to come. At the same time, it’s quite expensive and while I’ve coveted designer pieces my whole life, it will be my most expensive purchase to date. That makes me more diligent in wanting to know if the quality checks out and is a worthwhile personal investment piece. Bags and shoes seem like the more practical splurge buy — I worry that the suit can tear or get ruined at the dry cleaners or that I’ll size out of it (it fits impeccably in 36 but that size is tiny and I’m aware my weight may fluctuate in the future). At the same time, tailored pieces seem like a category where it should make sense to buy higher quality. I’d love to hear from any of you who own or have experienced McQueen tailored pieces like the blazers, trousers, skirts on whether the quality is supreme and worthwhile.
> 
> The suit I’ve chosen is the black fitted classic leaf crepe jacket and fitted flare trouser (I run too warm for wool).
> 
> Thank you! I appreciate your help.


I own quite a few McQueen RTW pieces, especially their suits and pants. I can attest to their quality. I also own the crepe suit. Cut and tailoring of their suiting is bar none, same with fabric. I wouldn't worry about your future size. The fit should be perfect for right now. Glad to hear you're starting a curated wardrobe and investing in quality pieces. If you like their aesthetic, check out preloved or online discount sites like yoox or outnet for seasonal pieces without the heavy price tag. I highly recommend their belts too.


----------



## anastasiya26

randr21 said:


> I own quite a few McQueen RTW pieces, especially their suits and pants. I can attest to their quality. I also own the crepe suit. Cut and tailoring of their suiting is bar none, same with fabric. I wouldn't worry about your future size. The fit should be perfect for right now. Glad to hear you're starting a curated wardrobe and investing in quality pieces. If you like their aesthetic, check out preloved or online discount sites like yoox or outnet for seasonal pieces without the heavy price tag. I highly recommend their belts too.



Thank you so much! This was exactly what I needed to hear. I've dreamt of McQueen as a teen and then student and young professional so I also know that this isn't an impulse buy but will be timeless in my collection. I appreciate your help


----------



## randr21

anastasiya26 said:


> Thank you so much! This was exactly what I needed to hear. I've dreamt of McQueen as a teen and then student and young professional so I also know that this isn't an impulse buy but will be timeless in my collection. I appreciate your help



Was just perusing NAP sale and saw this belt, which I own, for 60% off . Probably only your size can wear though.
https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...bellished-leather-waist-belt/2204324140429797


----------



## anastasiya26

randr21 said:


> Was just perusing NAP sale and saw this belt, which I own, for 60% off . Probably only your size can wear though.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...bellished-leather-waist-belt/2204324140429797



I always see my dream pieces on sale or on discount sites but never in my size!! It’s a curse.


----------

